# DPS Abfrage! Neuer Trend?



## Rasgaar (19. Dezember 2008)

Huhu

Seit WotlK raus ist und man als DD eine Gruppe sucht kommt des öfteren die Frage "Wieviel DPS fährts du denn?".
Ist das der neue Trend? Mit BC hats gereicht wenn man paar Eckdaten wie % crit, AP & Hit wusste (wie auch bei Heilern +Heal, %Crit, ev. Mp5).

Hab ich da ein neues (oder altes) Addon verschlafen?
Oder was soll der Quatsch?

Ich meine für non heroic Raids halt ichs für bisschen übertrieben wenn man da erst 3 Stunden in DD Skillung auf Trainigsattrappen prügeln muss um paar DPS Daten zu kriegen....
Ich spiel das Spiel aus Spass und will mit möglichst wenig Addons auskommen.

Ich versteh ja das Hardcore Raid Gilden ihren Schaden so gut wie möglich optimieren wollen um das letzte bisschen Damage rauszuholen von ihren Membern...
Aber doch nicht für einen Random non Hero Nax Raid.... 

Wie seht ihr das?
Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht mit (random) Raidgruppen?


----------



## Hiordis (19. Dezember 2008)

Kenne ich zwar nicht, finde ich aber sinnvoll. Es ist super nervig, wenn man parallel zum Invite bzw. dem Anfragen beantworten noch im Arsenal nach den Leuten suchen muss. Und Heilern wird die Frage nach ihrem Addheal schon seit mindestens einem Jahr regelmässig um die Ohren gehauen. Jetzt müssen auch mal die DD Farbe bekennen. Find ich ok, ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (19. Dezember 2008)

Einfach grausam, solange es gut läuft ist es ja in Ordnung. Weil so schwer sind die non Heroic Instanzen nun nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin ja eh der Meinung, dass das eh nur ein Schwanzlängenvergleich ist.

BTW: Hab auch kein DPS-AddOn installiert


----------



## derbolzer (19. Dezember 2008)

Hiordis du kannst aber super sachen kopieren und einfügen GZ


naja weill viele mit den werte nicht wirklich was anfangen ich zb frage immer noch nach crit ap ec


----------



## Tweetycat280 (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde dazu sagen was nützt es wenn ich auf dummies kloppen kann aber bei bosslämpfen zu blöd bin wenn zb Loken like Movement gefragt ist 

zum glück geh ich nicht random geh fast nur mit leuten aus der gilde weil ich meistens pech hatte mit randoms


----------



## le-chuck (19. Dezember 2008)

So gehört es sich. 

Endlich gibt es auch die Pflicht vernünftig als DD zu spielen, anstatt die Schuld auf Tank und Heal abzuwälzen.


----------



## Esquan (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass mit WOTL die DDs immer weiter auseinander gehen.
Ein guter DD schafft mittlerweile in 5er Inis über 2k DPS, auf der anderen Seite erlebe ich immer wieder Leute die Probleme haben die 1k Marke zu knacken

Wenn jetzt eine Gruppe schnell und möglichst ohne Wipes durch die Inis will macht es schon Sinn ein wenig auf die DPS Werte zu achten. 
Ich seh jetzt auch nicht den Unterschied zum abfragen des EQ. 
Oft wird auch unterstellt, dass Leute die mehr DPS fahren allgemein "besser" spielen. Sprich besseres Movement, Spielverständnis, halt die Dinge die Wipes verhindern können.

Und warum an Puppen rumprügeln? Einfach mal übe ein paar Inis auf den eigenen Wert achten, schon hat mal nen guten Überblick.
Ich weiß als Heiler auch was ich an HPS fahre, bzw fahren kann. (Ist z.B. dann wichtig dann wenn gefragt wird ob wir noch nen Heiler mehr brauchen oder auf einen verzichten können)


Und wenn dir die Ansprüche der Leute zu hoch sind, dann organisiere doch selber einen Rnd-Raid ohne auf DPS/EQ/... zu achten. Es macht doch ziemlich viel Arbeit nen Raid aufzustellen und ich werfe keinem Raidleiter vor dass er wenns dann endlich losgeht möglichst entspannt raiden möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (19. Dezember 2008)

Hiordis schrieb:


> Kenne ich zwar nicht, finde ich aber sinnvoll. Es ist super nervig, wenn man parallel zum Invite bzw. dem Anfragen beantworten noch im Arsenal nach den Leuten suchen muss. Und Heilern wird die Frage nach ihrem Addheal schon seit mindestens einem Jahr regelmässig um die Ohren gehauen. Jetzt müssen auch mal die DD Farbe bekennen. Find ich ok, ehrlich gesagt.




wie schon gesagt die reine dps nützt überhaupt nichts wenn man nur dps fährt verliert der tank die aggro ist dd tod ergo kein schaden mehr heiler oom wipe

als dd gehört dazu auch die anderen mitspieler im auge zu haben zum Beispiel Heiler wenn der die Aggro hat durch ein add Zieh ich sie mir wenn der tank Grade nicht kann

Auf sowas kommt es an nicht auf dummes drauf hauen und die tollen Zahlen sehen


naja aber in der ini fährt man eine andere dps als an einer Puppe und hohe dps bedeutet nicht das man ahnung hat seine Klasse zu spielen 

man muß alles können Movement/Support/und schaden wenn eins davon fehlt kann man sich nicht als einer Bezeichnen der Ahnung von seiner Klasse hat


----------



## Ashrokse (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag die billigen DDs nicht die vor der Einladung immer nach dem Heilboni fragen, oder bei Tanks nach dem Leben und Ansprüche wie blöd stellen wenn sie selber nur Grün sind.

Wurdest du heute von einer Gruppe abgelehnt weil du denen zu schlecht equipt warst? 
Such dir halt einen Raid mit Leuten mit gleichwertigen Equip wie dir, dann kann sich keiner mehr über dich beschweren. Aber grüne brain afkler würde ich auch nicht ziehen wollen wenn man was besseres haben kann.


----------



## Rasgaar (19. Dezember 2008)

Tja... ich frag auch nur nach weil ich bin nicht in einer Gilde und komme zurzeit nur mit Random Gruppen an mein Equip.
Und da ich 3 Gears habe bin ich flexibel.... nur halt ohne DPS Addons komm ich so fast nicht in Raids (als DD).

"wieviel DPS?"
"ka. hab kein Addon diesbezüglich"
"kk... sry, haben anderen gefunden"

Tankequip ist noch nicht crit immun
Heal equip erst grad angefangen zu sammeln.... 


weiss denn einer wie das Addon überhaupt heisst?


----------



## Rellikss (19. Dezember 2008)

Weil du auch in Naxx non Hero trotzdem min 2k DPS fahren musst, damit das ein halbwegs sicherer Run wird, denn wenn du in der GRP 2 dabei hast die weniger fahren und der Rest gerade so ihre 2k schaffen, dann ist Naxx einfach schlicht zu schwer. Auch jetzt muss in Naxx der Dmg stimmen, sonst macht es einfach keinen Spaß. Aber das ist meine Meinung... Jedem das seine und wer es trotzdem schafft gz und viel Spaß


----------



## Rasgaar (19. Dezember 2008)

Ashrokse schrieb:


> Wurdest du heute von einer Gruppe abgelehnt weil du denen zu schlecht equipt warst?



Das ist nicht der Auslöser für den Thread.
ich hab keine Probleme mit Absagen.

aber wie gesagt, die Abfrage nach DPS Wert ist mir neu und kann ich noch nicht viel damit anfangen....


----------



## AndyDo (19. Dezember 2008)

SsKiLlEr schrieb:


> Weil du auch in Naxx non Hero trotzdem min 2k DPS fahren musst, damit das ein halbwegs sicherer Run wird, denn wenn du in der GRP 2 dabei hast die weniger fahren und der Rest gerade so ihre 2k schaffen, dann ist Naxx einfach schlicht zu schwer. Auch jetzt muss in Naxx der Dmg stimmen, sonst macht es einfach keinen Spaß. Aber das ist meine Meinung... Jedem das seine und wer es trotzdem schafft gz und viel Spaß



Die DPS-Frage geht sich nur auf, wenn es darum geht, in den Heroics zusätzliche Erfolge zu versuchen.
HDZ4 (Stratholme) ist da ein schönes Beispiel für. Der Drache, welcher 100% garantiert einen bronzenen Drachen (Flugmount) droppt, verschwindet 25 Minuten nach dem Stratholme-Start.
Wenn da nicht genug DPS vorhanden sind (da kann der Tank und der Heiler noch so gut sein), kann man dem wohl grad noch beim Despawnen zuschauen (wenn überhaupt).


----------



## Ogil (19. Dezember 2008)

Find ich ok - denn schlechte DDler machen es dem Tank und dem Heiler unnoetig schwer und maulen am Ende womoeglich noch rum, wenn der Heiler OOM geht und sie sterben laesst.

Natuerlich ist es meist wichtiger, dass man die Bosstaktiken beherrscht, sich bewegt wenn noetig usw. - aber das sind halt Dinge die man bei der Suche nach Randoms schlecht abfragen kann. Daher fragt man halt nach Dingen wie der DPS - was auch ausssagekraeftiger ist als Crit%, AP usw., denn diese beziehen sich nur auf die Ausruestung und sagen nix ueber die Faehigkeiten des Spielers aus. Und wenn man als Heiler 800DPS fahren kann, dann sieht man halt nicht ein, warum man einen DDler mitnehmen soll, der Schwierigkeiten hat an der 1000er-Marke zu kratzen.


----------



## buuge (19. Dezember 2008)

solche fragen sind auch gerechtfertigt. den heiler fragt man, wieviel heilbonus, den tank ob crit immun etc.

dann darf man wohl nen ddler fragen wieviel dps er fährt.

hab schon genügend schlechte erfahrungen in heros gemacht, wo dds auf stufe 80 net über 1000dps geschweige denn mehr schaden wie der tank machen. da kann man gleich mit 4 tanks in ne ini gehen -.-

mein tank sagt auch vor der ini an, dass der ddler, der unter ihm im schaden liegt kommentarlos gekickt wird. sollen heiler+tank die dds durch heros ziehen?


----------



## Rasgaar (19. Dezember 2008)

paar Aussagen machen ziemlich Sinn.... und da ich nicht komplett lernimmun bin, wie heisst den das DPS Addon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Metal (19. Dezember 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> weiss denn einer wie das Addon überhaupt heisst?



Also, da gibt's mehrere.
Zum einen Recount, sehr zu empfehlen, sammelt Schaden, Heilung, Dps, Hps etc. vom ganzen Raid und du kannst es in den Chat posten.
Zieht nur ein bisschen mehr Arbeitspeicher.

Es gibt auch noch andere Dps-AddOns, z.B. DrDamage (glaub ich, berichtigt mich, wenn ihr wollt),
aber Recount ist schon gut gelingen.


----------



## Esquan (19. Dezember 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt die reine dps nützt überhaupt nichts wenn man nur dps fährt verliert der tank die aggro ist dd tod ergo kein schaden mehr heiler oom wipe
> 
> als dd gehört dazu auch die anderen mitspieler im auge zu haben zum Beispiel Heiler wenn der die Aggro hat durch ein add Zieh ich sie mir wenn der tank Grade nicht kann
> 
> ...



Solche Sachen liest man leider immer wieder von DDs. Wir heiler und die Tanks müssen schon lange +Addheal/HP/Rüstung/.... angeben. Und alle laufen Amok wenn der Tank nicht das nötige Leben mitbringt.
DPS ist nunmal der Messwert für Schadensklassen. Sicher ist er nicht alles, aber er ist EIN einfacher Wert den ich schnell erfahren und vergleichen kann.

Du sagst man muss die Aggro im Auge haben. 
Wenn ich mir 2,5k DPS hole, dann hab ich auch nen Tank der gegen die tanken kann und keinen Grünling

Du sagst man muss auch den Support/Movement im Auge haben.
Du kannst noch so toll Supporten und allen AOEs ausweichen. Wenn du an der 1k DPS Marke scheiterst hilfst du deiner Gruppe trotzdem nicht wirklich.

Und ich kenne ehrlich gesagt auch keinen DD der die 2k Marke (5er) schafft und über kein Movement verfügt oder seine Klasse überhaupt nicht spielen kann. (Die Zahl kann/wird sich nach oben ändern wenn das EQ der Masse besser wird)


----------



## Grimdhoul (19. Dezember 2008)

SsKiLlEr schrieb:


> Weil du auch in Naxx non Hero trotzdem min 2k DPS fahren musst, damit das ein halbwegs sicherer Run wird, denn wenn du in der GRP 2 dabei hast die weniger fahren und der Rest gerade so ihre 2k schaffen, dann ist Naxx einfach schlicht zu schwer. Auch jetzt muss in Naxx der Dmg stimmen, sonst macht es einfach keinen Spaß. Aber das ist meine Meinung... Jedem das seine und wer es trotzdem schafft gz und viel Spaß



aha es is also nur lustig wenn man unter x-minuten durch ne ini heizt ? interessant, ich such mir lieber spieler mit denen ich während dem raid auch meinen spass haben kann/werde. Wir waren kara und hatten es schon clear, leider sind 2 dd ausgefallen für die woche darauf. ok nehmen wir halt 2 rnd, nicht viel gefragt invite, port go.

bis attumen sind wir 4-6 mal gewipet, weil 3 ein bisserl was währenddessen getrunken haben, dennoch fandens sogar die randoms lustig. Einer hat statt in seinen g-chat irrtümlich im /raid geschrieben hat das mit uns wipen sogar spass macht...

WOW ist halt ein spiel um spass zu haben net nur um in x-minuten durch ne ini zu heizen und ne dicken schritt zu haben.


----------



## _Raziel_ (19. Dezember 2008)

Hm... wo is das neuer Trend?

Wenn ihr früher nach Crit, AP, Trefferwertung gefragt wurdet, war das auch nur aus dem einen Grund... der Dmg.

Heute wird das dadurch vereinfacht, dass man sich gleich bspw. "Recount" (Add On) installiert, der mitrechnet wieviel DPS man raushaut. Zumal diese Angabe dann doch etwas besser ist, weil was bringen 3.95K D-AP wenn ich nur 'Automatischen Schuss' wirke?

Ausserdem gabs früher auch schon Ausschlussverfahren mit der Begründung "Gear zu schlecht", was nichts anderes bedeutet als zu wenig Dmg (egal wie gut du deine Klasse spielst).

Also ein neuer Trend ist es nicht, eher ein anderes Jargon was die Nachfrage über Spielerskill betrifft.

Willst du wissen, wie gut dein Char momentan ist, bzw. wie gut er in ner Ini mitkommen würde:
http://be.imba.hu/ (Funktioniert aber nur, wenn Armory auf wow-europe.com geht)

Und ja, haut mich, aber mir is der DPS in ner Gruppe auch wichtig, weil man sonst wie gestern 4-5 mal beim PvP-Boss wiped und es einzig und alleine am Dmg-Output liegt, weil er nach 5Min enraged.


----------



## _Raziel_ (19. Dezember 2008)

Sry, Doppelpost...

Wie löscht man?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (19. Dezember 2008)

Ein kleines Beispiel
aus dem netten Recountaddon
Es war ein NAxraid 2 Schamis(1heal/Verstärker)/ 1DK / Offtank/Defftank /2 mage/ 2 Hexen(dämo/destro) /priester(heal)

DK:       2500dps Gesamtschaden Platz 1
Hexen: dämo (2000dps) platz 2 destro (2500) platz 2
Mages:  3000 dps Gesamtschaden Platz 3/4
offtank

hmm komisch mit niedriger dps trotzdem mehr schaden gemacht warum der gear der leute war gleich ganz einfach mages könnten auf platz 1 landen bei der dps zahl aber der schaden ist nicht von dauer höhere dps hat nen nachtteil bei castern nämlich hohen Manaverbrauch 

also dps ist nicht alles

einfacher wäre es man schaut sich die erfolge an dann weiß man wo er war


----------



## OMGlooool (19. Dezember 2008)

also wenn ich eine grp aufmache und noch den ein oder anderen random dazuladen muss, den ich nicht kenne, dann frage ich fast immer nach seinem dps

wenn dann so antworten kommen wie : "genug" oder noch schlimmer: "weis nich" dann wird der typ ganz schnell aus der grp entfernt weil er mit fast 100 prozentiger wahrscheinlichkeit
ein noob ist und weder recount noch omen hat.

ich hab die antworten meiner vorposter noch nicht gelesen, werde dies aber jetz tun und gegebenenfalls meinen beitrag editieren.


----------



## Esquan (19. Dezember 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> aha es is also nur lustig wenn man unter x-minuten durch ne ini heizt ? interessant, ich such mir lieber spieler mit denen ich während dem raid auch meinen spass haben kann/werde. Wir waren kara und hatten es schon clear, leider sind 2 dd ausgefallen für die woche darauf. ok nehmen wir halt 2 rnd, nicht viel gefragt invite, port go.
> 
> bis attumen sind wir 4-6 mal gewipet, weil 3 ein bisserl was währenddessen getrunken haben, dennoch fandens sogar die randoms lustig. Einer hat statt in seinen g-chat irrtümlich im /raid geschrieben hat das mit uns wipen sogar spass macht...




Jetzt stellt sich die Frage ob es verwerflich ist lieber eine Gruppe zu basteln die nach Möglichkeit nicht Wiped.
Nicht jeder hat seinen Spaß daran zu sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (19. Dezember 2008)

> Es gibt auch noch andere Dps-AddOns, z.B. DrDamage (glaub ich, berichtigt mich, wenn ihr wollt)



das zeigt den schaden,heal des spells in der bar leiste an extreme nützlich finde ich ^^

und wenn jemand wirklich auf lvl 80 probleme hat die 1k dps marke zu überschreiten dann macht er was 100% falsch 

ich finds in ordnung das nach dps gefragt wird wer mit seiner klasse nicht spielen kann sollte es erst lernen und dann sich

equip sammeln



> Jetzt stellt sich die Frage ob es verwerflich ist lieber eine Gruppe zu basteln die nach Möglichkeit nicht Wiped.
> Nicht jeder hat seinen Spaß daran zu sterben



und 50g für rep kosten auszugeben xD


----------



## najagradso (19. Dezember 2008)

Aloha - ein gutes AddOn waere zB. Recount, das zeichnet deine DPS auf auch waehrend Solo-Play auf.
Da kannst Dir mal angucken was du so an DPS "fährst".

Das Problem gibts in normalen Inis ja nicht so.

Auf heroisch siehst anders aus.

*AzjiolNerub* zB.

Die ersten 3 Mobgruppen vor dem ersten Boss wo in 2 Gruppen ein Scharmützler rumeiert.
Je länger *der* lebt, desto Manaintensiver wird der Bossfight (sollte heal überleben) da man nicht ordentlich reggen kann zwischen den Gruppen.
Ich ( Tank), hab schon einige Runs auf die Ini hintermir mit gruppen wo DDs ueber 1,5k Dps und unter 1,5k Dps "gefahren" sind. ( Bei vergleichbarer Gruppen-Zusammenstellung )

Merklicher Unterschied !! ( unter 1,5k Dps nach 2ter mobgruppe down , über 1,5k Dps - bossfight easygoing )

Bei BC war es anscheinend leichter Hero´s zu spielen - da wenn Tank und Heal stimmten - die fehlenden Dps von DDlern mehr oder weniger leichter zu handeln waren.

Seit WotLK siehst so aus - das Tank, Heal UND Dps der DDler stimmen muessen um so gut wie möglich, ohne hohe Repkosten, durch die Ini zu kommen.

Mir persönlich isses aber schnurz ob ich 10mal sterb in Heros oder 1-2mal - ich geh da rein weils Fun macht bzw. soll. 

Also, nur die Freude am Spielen nicht verlieren ;-)


----------



## Allthor (19. Dezember 2008)

buuge schrieb:


> mein tank sagt auch vor der ini an, dass der ddler, der unter ihm im schaden liegt kommentarlos gekickt wird. sollen heiler+tank die dds durch heros ziehen?


Ja, wieso nicht? Ich kann mich erinnern, dass mein erster Kara-Run genau so lief. Ich wusste selbst, dass mein Damage am unteren Rand liegt, allein aufgrund vom Equipment. Nach deiner Logik würde man z.B. niemals einen (BC) grün-blau equippten 68er mit in die Arkatraz nehmen - genau das hat meine Gilde aber auch schon getan. Solange der Erfolg nicht wirklich gefährdet wird, ist es doch wurscht, ob das nun 100 DPS mehr oder weniger sind.

Zum Thema Tank - seit 3.0 kann man dann eigentlich alle kicken, die 2 Level niedriger sind. Mein Krieger war beim Tanken immer auf Platz 4, ab und zu auch mal auf 3, wenn eben ein "Low-Level" mitgenommen wurde. Heute ist es mit einer brauchbaren Rotation auch möglich, Platz 2 oder 1 anzupeilen. Bei Paladinen angeblich noch extremer.

Für mich gilt also - lieber ein ordentlicher Spieler mit 900 DPS als ein nerviges "Kiddie" mit 1500 DPS, dass mir den Gruppenchat mit dummen Sprüchen und Recount-Werten alle zwei Minuten vollmüllt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esquan (19. Dezember 2008)

advanced08 schrieb:


> und wenn jemand wirklich auf lvl 80 probleme hat die 1k dps marke zu überschreiten dann macht er was 100% falsch




Da hast du recht. Aber es gibt sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch mehr die dann an den 1,2/1,3k scheitern.


----------



## OMGlooool (19. Dezember 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eh der Meinung, dass das eh nur ein Schwanzlängenvergleich ist.
> 
> BTW: Hab auch kein DPS-AddOn installiert



du kannst mir nicht ernsthaft erklären dass du nicht wissen willst wie viel dmg du im vergleich zu anderen fährst.
Oder bist du so einer der auf 80 so viel dmg macht wie andere auf 70? 
naja ich würds mir schnell mal laden


----------



## Caps-lock (19. Dezember 2008)

da mein Main ein Druide ist der sowohl als DD, Heiler und Tank in Heroes unterwegs ist, denk ich mal das die DPS anfrage bei randoms schon gestattet ist.
Es ist nun mal so das wenn der Tank nix aushält oder der Heiler nicht genug heilt, die Gruppe garnicht voran kommt und ich seh es nun einfach nicht ein das ich mir ein gutes Equip zulege um dann als Tank die Schadensliste anzuführen ^^

Und zum Thema Recount:

Auch wenn viele Leute darin nur ein S****vergleichometer darin sehen, hat es für Raids und für die persönliche Analyse schon nen großen wert.
Mich interessierts z.b. schon nach dem Wipe wodurch einfach der meiste Schaden reinkam und wir man das nächstes mal besser machen kann, oder wieviel Crit ich mit einer bestimmten Skillung dann praktisch habe.


----------



## Hiordis (19. Dezember 2008)

Jup, Tweety, da stimme ich Dir zu. Über den Spielskill sagen die DPS wenig, aber das gilt für alle Eckdaten, also auch wieviel Ap, Zaubermacht, Manaregg etc. man hat. Im Normalfall geht man ja davon aus, dass der/die/das Random seine Klasse spielen kann. Also sehe ich Fragen nach DPS etc auch nur als Orientierung, z. B. damit man die Heileranzahl besser kalkulieren kann oder evtl. die Route schon vorher auf bestimmte Flügel begrenzen kann oder whatever.

Allerdings gibt es vor allem in den Heilerforen schon seit ziemlich langer Zeit Klagen darüber, dass man nur, ich betone NUR, nach dem Addheal beurteilt wird. Und es waren immer wieder Leute mit echt guten Werten, die dann als "zu schlecht equipped" abgelehnt wurden. 

Auch Tanks können ein Lied davon singen, bei denen ist dann halt immer nur ( NUR!)  die HP Zahl entscheidend. Wenn ihr mal in die entsprechenden Foren schaut oder mal bissl im neverending Ruhestein-Fred im Blizzard Priesterforum schmökert stolpert ihr über genügend Stories von genervten, überequippten Tanks und Heilern die ranzlige DPSler durch irgendwelche Instanzen/Heros/Raids etc schleifen sollten.

Also diese Schnellbeurteilung bei Randoms ist schon seit sehr langer Zeit gang und gebe, die DD blieben bisher allerdings immer verschont. Und ich bleibe dabei: es ist gut, dass die Schonfrist abgelaufen ist. Jetzt müssen halt mal vor dem Invite alle die Karten auf den Tisch legen, nicht mehr nur Tanks und Heiler. Find ich vollkommen ok.


----------



## _Raziel_ (19. Dezember 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ein kleines Beispiel
> aus dem netten Recountaddon
> Es war ein NAxraid 2 Schamis(1heal/Verstärker)/ 1DK / Offtank/Defftank /2 mage/ 2 Hexen(dämo/destro) /priester(heal)
> 
> ...


Die Antwort darauf wird dich wahrscheinlich verwundern, aber ich fahr auch mehr DPS und bin dann doch nicht 1. Trashmob-Gruppen bestehen meist nicht aus einem Gegner, sondern aus mehreren.
Nimmst du den Hexer, wird der ganz bestimmt wissen, wie hoch seine Dots ticken und wie lange es geht, bis ein Mob ihn als Ziel auswählt. Weiss ich das, weiss ich, ab wann ich auf das Second Target meine Dots setzen kann, wobei der Rest der Gruppe immer noch den ersten am bearbeiten ist. Man fährt dann zwar keinen doppelten DPS, aber hat eben nen Schadenszuwach an zwei Targets.
Machen nun die Mages Fokus-Dmg (ja, das gibts immer noch), werden sie einen höheren DPS erziehlen als der Hexer, aber eben nicht zur gleichen Zeit an mehreren Target Schaden anrichten.
Die gleiche Diskussion läuft zurzeit bezüglich Schurken, weil die einfach keien AoE Effekte haben und sich somit als nicht Dmg-Fähig ansehen (stimmt so auch nicht, gute Schurken fahren im Raid auch ihre 3k DPS, aber eben vom Gesammtschaen her nicht).

Würdest du dein Recount mal vor nem einfach Bossfight zurücksetzen und die Gruppe macht dort den gleichen Schaden wie in deinem Post, wären die Mages zuoberst, weil DPS heisst Damage per Second (an einem Mob!) und nach 2 Sek hat der Boss 6k Dmg (Mage) und 4k Dmg (Hexer)... Ganz einfache Mathematik und ein bisschen verständnis, was Klassenunterschiede angeht.

Warum denkst du wohl, schreien alle nach nem Hunter-Nerf?
Antwort: Ob Fokus-Dmg oder Flächen-Dmg (Salve), der Hunter liegt meist an oberster Stelle, weil er seinen DPS hält und mit ca. 1 Sek pro Dmg-Output (jetzt nur mal 'autom. Schuss' - 'Zuverl. Schuss' Rotation betrachtet) auch noch bei Trashs mind. 4x mehr Dmg-Output erzeugen als ein Mage mit 3 Sek Castzeit (wos manchmal grad mal für einen Feuerball reicht mit 4-5k Dmg)

Wie immer bei solchen Threads... Erst denken, dann informieren, dann posten bez. flamen.


----------



## najagradso (19. Dezember 2008)

Hehe , Da muss ich  Hiordis rechtgeben , das kenn ich ;-)

Wenn ein Tank gesucht wird - sind die ersten 3 Fragen : HP? Deffrating und Rüstungswert.

Dann haste einen pala ( gruppenleiter ) dabei wo 3 items +Heal, 3 items deff-stas und rest LvL62-Items angelegt hat. 
Und von dem wirst angelabbert wieso stirbst du ( me hat 28k life und 23k rüssi , 540 deffrating unbuffed ) so schnell oder - wieso is heal oom ???


----------



## Nexilein (19. Dezember 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eh der Meinung, dass das eh nur ein Schwanzlängenvergleich ist.
> 
> BTW: Hab auch kein DPS-AddOn installiert



Also manchmal macht es definitiv Sinn so ein Add On zu haben.
Wir waren neulich Random Archavon hero und haben es beim ersten Try nicht geschafft ihn vor dem Enrage zu legen. 
Natürlich hat sich auch gleich jemand gefunden der sofort erkannt hat, daß es an meinen 2 T4 Teilen lag, daß der Damage so gering war....
Da war es schon gut darauf verweisen zu können, daß ich mit 1800 dps auf Platz 6 beim dps lag, und daß wir 10 DDs mit weniger als 1000 dps dabei hatten...


----------



## Kaschem (19. Dezember 2008)

Ist doch ok

Ein Tank wird ja auch nicht mitgenommen, wenn er nicht die 540 Def erreicht

Also müssen auch die DD mal einige Werte erfüllen


----------



## Nebuki (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde die Dps abfrage gut, war letztens in einer Hero wo der Mage glatt unterm Tank (Deff Krieger) war im Dmg und sowas kann einfach nicht sein.
Ich finde sowas immer Dreißt das man solche leute dann durch Heros oder Naxx durchschleifen darf damit sie Epics abstauben die sie nicht mal verdient haben, weil sie sich null mit der Klasse beschäftigen.
Programme wie "Recount" sehe ich nicht als "Schwanzvergleich" es ist einfach nur ein Programm mit dem ich auswerten kann was jeder einzelne in der Gruppe macht.
Als "Schwanzvergleich" oder total unnützes Addon wird sowas doch meisst nur von denen dargestellt die ihren Char einfach nicht spielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (19. Dezember 2008)

Allthor schrieb:


> Ja, wieso nicht? Ich kann mich erinnern, dass mein erster Kara-Run genau so lief. Ich wusste selbst, dass mein Damage am unteren Rand liegt, allein aufgrund vom Equipment. Nach deiner Logik würde man z.B. niemals einen (BC) grün-blau equippten 68er mit in die Arkatraz nehmen - genau das hat meine Gilde aber auch schon getan. Solange der Erfolg nicht wirklich gefährdet wird, ist es doch wurscht, ob das nun 100 DPS mehr oder weniger sind.


Naja - da ist halt der Unterschied ob man irgendwo hin will weil man etwas bestimmtes schaffen will, Hero-Marken abfarmt usw. - oder ob man gezielt einen Equip-Run fuer die schlechter ausgeruesteten Leute der Gilde/FL macht. Wenn letzteres das Ziel ist schliesst man diese freilich nicht aus nur weil sie weniger Schaden machen. Allerdings ist dann auch allen Beteiligten klar worum es geht...



> Zum Thema Tank - seit 3.0 kann man dann eigentlich alle kicken, die 2 Level niedriger sind. Mein Krieger war beim Tanken immer auf Platz 4, ab und zu auch mal auf 3, wenn eben ein "Low-Level" mitgenommen wurde. Heute ist es mit einer brauchbaren Rotation auch möglich, Platz 2 oder 1 anzupeilen. Bei Paladinen angeblich noch extremer.


Waehrend des Leveln ist das freilich egal und die Inis sind auf "normal" einfach genug um sie auch mit schlechten DDlern zu schaffen. Heroisch gibt es dann den Levelunterschied in der Gruppe nicht mehr - und da geht es um die DPS-Wurst...



> Für mich gilt also - lieber ein ordentlicher Spieler mit 900 DPS als ein nerviges "Kiddie" mit 1500 DPS, dass mir den Gruppenchat mit dummen Sprüchen und Recount-Werten alle zwei Minuten vollmüllt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja - da stimme ich auch voellig zu. Bei einem netten Mitspieler sieht man halt ueber den fehlenden Schaden hinweg und ist bereit das durch eigene Mehranstrengung auszugleichen. Bei nervigen Typen macht man das halt nicht...


----------



## Dalrogh (19. Dezember 2008)

Dps an Mobs unter Boss Niveau zu messen is eh sinnlos...

Ab 10er Ini´s frag ich die leute auch nach ihrem Raid dps da ich keine lust habe mir alle Equips anzugucken...



> Man fährt dann zwar keinen doppelten DPS, aber hat eben nen Schadenszuwach an zwei Targets.



Und, wenn ich 2-3 Mobs zudotte habe ich sehr wohl einen massigen Dps Anstieg genauso wie beim Saaten...

Bin 56/0/15 Dot-Hexer fahre da in 5er Heroic ca. 800-1500dps (ganze ini) aber beim Boss dann ohne tränke+trinket und Co so 2100 dps
und fullepic bin ich noch lange nicht...

Melee´s sind in den kleinen Raids einfach bevorteilt so lang es nicht ne reine Bomb ini ist.




> Für mich gilt also - lieber ein ordentlicher Spieler mit 900 DPS als ein nerviges "Kiddie" mit 1500 DPS, dass mir den Gruppenchat mit dummen Sprüchen und Recount-Werten alle zwei Minuten vollmüllt.


/SIGN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einar (19. Dezember 2008)

Man ist sich ja schon gewöhnt gefragt zu werden als DD, von wegen Hit oder Spell-dmg, und die Frage mag doch recht sinnvoll erscheinen, und wird auch gestellt werden mpssen, genauso wie Krieger gefragt werden, ob sie Critimmun sind, etc. Dagegen hab ich nichts, habe ja Recount und sehe schön immer, welchen dps ich fahre, Verlust durch dies und das, bla.
Aber der Trend ist wirklich auffällig, auch in der Ini. "welche dps fährst du?", "kannst du dps senden?", habe schon paar Mal erlebt, dass der Tank nach SEINER dps fragt... Wo früher eifnach eben vor dem Invite das gefragt wurde, wird jetzt vor, nach dem Invite, in der Ini, vor dem Boss, nahc dem Boss, und möglichst alle.... DAS muss nicht sein, bei einem Encounter mit viel Bewegung macht man weniger dps, ist ja logisch, einmal nachfragen am Anfang genügt irgendwie, sicher mal in Random hero....

Aber sonst, DDs nach der dps zu fragen ist klar, nur weil wir nicht hielen oder tanken, heisst nicht, dass an uns keine Anforderungen gestellt werden...

So far


----------



## ANubiZzz (19. Dezember 2008)

@ Recount!

Es gibts ne schöne Funktion die sich "raid-dps" nennt. Echtzeit Analyse der dps-  Sehr hilfreich für Dps monster wie "Patchwork" oder "Loatheb"

Recount ist Kein Schwanz-O-Meter,  
es ist ein tool was dir helfen soll, abgesehen von skillungen sowie klasenunterschiede, zu sehen wie "gut" oder "schlecht" dein Movment ist!

Dps an und für sich ist auch immer eine Frage des Supports.!
Dagher kann mann NIE eine Feste Dps Richtgröße als vergleich nehmen!

Mann sollte es eher als Hilfe sehen wo mann sich im vergleich zu anderen , zb gleichen klassen /chars, verbessern kann!


Lg


----------



## TvP1981 (19. Dezember 2008)

Es hat ein für und wider, dass man nur nach DPS etc geht.
Klar, wozu gibt es die kleinen Übungpuppen, 
an denen man seine Ausrüstung optimieren kann.

Warum optimieren?
Ganz klar, lieber ein wenig geringere Schadensspitzen, als
ständig zu verfehlen, zu parrieren oder zu streifen.
Es ist schon genial, was man dank Recount am Equip machen kann,
z.B. Treffer etc. sockeln ohne das IMBA Equip zu haben.

Doch es zählt auch die Spielweise. Was bringt einem eine hohe DPS,
wenn man dadurch einen Wipe verursacht. Was bringt der DD, wenn er
auf den Boss rumkloppt, während sich der Heiler um die Adds kümmern muss.

Deshalb sag ich immer, gebt den Leuten eine Chance und schaut ob Sie das
Gruppenspiel beherschen. 
Sollte das der Fall sein, dann helft Ihnen den Schaden zu optimieren.


----------



## Dalrogh (19. Dezember 2008)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> @ Recount!
> 
> Es gibts ne schöne Funktion die sich "raid-dps" nennt. Echtzeit Analyse der dps-  Sehr hilfreich für Dps monster wie "Patchwork" oder "Loatheb"
> 
> ...



Man muss es aber nicht andauernd posten, recount bietet ja auch die tolle funktion es leuten zu whispern falls wer nicht recount druff hat...


----------



## Esquan (19. Dezember 2008)

Allthor schrieb:


> Ja, wieso nicht? Ich kann mich erinnern, dass mein erster Kara-Run genau so lief. Ich wusste selbst, dass mein Damage am unteren Rand liegt, allein aufgrund vom Equipment. Nach deiner Logik würde man z.B. niemals einen (BC) grün-blau equippten 68er mit in die Arkatraz nehmen - genau das hat meine Gilde aber auch schon getan. Solange der Erfolg nicht wirklich gefährdet wird, ist es doch wurscht, ob das nun 100 DPS mehr oder weniger sind.




Erstmal sollte man kla unterscheiden zwischen Inis/Raids die Gildenintern auf Farmstatus sind und RND-Raids, bzw. Gildenraids auf Inis die noch nicht oder gerade so clear sind.

Wir haben in der Gilde zum schluss auch 68er nach Kara mitgenommen. Angefangen haben wir aber mit unseren besten Leuten und Buffood/Trank-Pflicht.
Und auch zum Ende von BC hin wär ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen in nen Rnd-Marken-Run nen 68er einzupacken.


Und auf 100DPS wird sicher niemand schauen, vor allem weil die Werte ja doch schwanken.
Aber wenn du nur die Hälfte des Schadens der anderen DDs machst bist du eben keine Hilfe, dsu belegst nur einen Platz.


----------



## Proximo (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde es gut dass der Gesammtschaden und DPS genommen werden und nicht Werte wie +Crit und +AP... schließlich nutzt mir ein Autoshot-Jäger oder Ebay-Char-Spieler in einem Raid 0. Da ist es nützlich einen Messwert zu haben... neben DPS und Gesammtschaden ist da nämlich noch Aktivität, Heal, Overheal, Schaden genommen und ähnliches sehr interressantes zu finden. Auch kann man am Ende des Kampf sehr unkompliziert feststellen wieviel Miss/Resist man hat und ob sich somit GearY oder GearX rentiert.

DD's haben Aufgaben im Raid... und das ist neben Schaden und Movement natürlich auch CC oder Hilfe für Tank und Heiler wenn was schiefläuft. Wenn ich schwierige Aufgaben im Raid zu erfüllen habe, wird natürlich rücksicht darauf genommen und mir auch ein 3. Platz im Damagemeter verziehen... aber wer mit lvl 80 bei unter 1000 DPS rumgurkt hat ein Problem jenseits von Equipment und Glück... es nennt sich Skill^^

MFG Proximo


----------



## ANubiZzz (19. Dezember 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> Man muss es aber nicht andauernd posten, recount bietet ja auch die tolle funktion es leuten zu whispern falls wer nicht recount druff hat...



Da stimme ich dir zu 100% zu.! ich selber bin kein freund von.. "kuck mal wieviel dmg ich mache  .. uh platz 1"

Die die es wissen wollen bekommen es per /w.!  

Ansonsten sollte mann es nur als anhaltspunkt nehmen für sich selber =)


----------



## hackle (19. Dezember 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt die reine dps nützt überhaupt nichts wenn man nur dps fährt verliert der tank die aggro ist dd tod ergo kein schaden mehr heiler oom wipe
> 
> als dd gehört dazu auch die anderen mitspieler im auge zu haben zum Beispiel Heiler wenn der die Aggro hat durch ein add Zieh ich sie mir wenn der tank Grade nicht kann
> 
> ...



im großen und ganzen hast ja recht
nur wenn man die dps bringen kann isses schonmal was. wer sagt das jemand mit niedrig dps seine klasse beherrscht?
ich finds in ordnung wenn jemand nach den dps erkundigt, hab mich auch nach dem trend gerichtet und wieder recount installiert um bissl am laufenden zu sein mit meinen dps.
es is halt teilweise schon ärgerlich wenn man zb hds heroic geht und ein dd beim event mit 800 dps rumdümpelt =/.
und was naxx angeht isses ja das selbe (besonders bei 10er wo alle gefragt sind) . 
jeder sollte als dd trozdem gewisse dps werte aufbringen bzw mal an seiner rota tüfteln.


----------



## Pymonte (19. Dezember 2008)

farmt euch einen guten Ruf auf eurem Server... dann fragt euch auch keiner mehr nach euren DPS/Heal oder Tankfähigkeiten... oder man wird euch besonders fragen, aber das liegt ganz beim Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele auch ohne Recount, auch gerne mal hero inis (nicht raids) ohne jemals drin gewesen zu sein^^ Wenn man sich gut anstellt fällt es eh keinem auf

Die Frage, ob ich genug DPS fahre hat bisher noch keiner gestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preform (19. Dezember 2008)

Finde es vollkommen in Ordnung, sogar gut, dass ein ungefährer DPS wert gefragt wird.
Denn meiner Meinung nach sollen die Noobs und Gimps unter sich bleiben! Nach 4 Jahren WoW hat man echt keine Lust mehr auf die...


----------



## najagradso (19. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem DPs-Schw****vergleich geht mir auch gegen den Strich.

Ich hab meinem Krieger erstellt und hochgelevelt weil er mir Spass macht.
Das heisst auch daß ich in einigen Inis mit Random-gruppen sterben werde.
Na und ?

He, es is noch kein "Ich kann alles und das besser" vom Himmel gefallen.

Wie schon oben erwähnt, is sterben mir Schnuppe, solang die Gruppe die Motivation ned verliert oder der Sass am Ini-zocken vorhanden ist.

Für 10-25er raids is son tool sehr hilfreich um abzuschaetzen, welchen spieler, ( so wird das in unsere Gilde gehandhabt ) wir noch durch ein paar Hero´s schleifen bis sein Equip passt um dann leichter in Raid-Inis weiterzukommen.

Und noch zu den Posts die sich auf die "Ich-Fahre-1,5kDps-aber-hole-alle-Mobs-aus-der-CC-raus"-kiddies beziehen ->

Lieber 800Dps ,als son Affen dabeizuhaben, wo die gruppe nach 15 mins schon halb kollabiert in dem Wahn den zu meucheln aufgrund seiner dauernd Posts der RecountDaten.

;-)

l


----------



## Nimeroth (19. Dezember 2008)

In non-hero inis ist es relativ egal, da ein etwas besser equipter Spieler da ohne Probleme etwas weniger gut equipte Spieler kompensieren kann.
Auf hero macht das aber durchaus Sinn, da wenn der Dmg nicht stimmt, der Tank langsam zu Matsch geklopft wird.
Ich gebe offen zu, diese Frage mittlerweile auch zu stellen, und dann lieber bessere Spieler mitzunehmen. Ich hatte relativ häufig den Fall, das Leute
direkt mit 80 hero`s gehen wollen, aber das Equip einfach noch nicht reicht. Vor zwei Tagen erst hatte ich nen Mage mit ~750 und ein DK mit ~950 dps
dabei, und es hat einfach nicht geklappt, da hat der Schurke mit seinen 1800 dps auch nichts mehr reissen können.
Ist zwar verständlich das man so schnell wie Möglich hero gehen will ums Equip zu verbessern, aber zur Not halt was craften lassen, oder über Ruf-Items gehen.
Ich denke für die etwas schwereren hero inis wo's mehr auf dmg ankommt, sollten schon 1200dps drin sein. Ist ja auch machbar. Vom Tank wird ja auch
erwartet Crit-Immun zu sein, von daher ist das eigentlich nur fair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Preform (19. Dezember 2008)

najagradso schrieb:


> Das mit dem DPs-Schw****vergleich geht mir auch gegen den Strich.
> 
> Ich hab meinem Krieger erstellt und hochgelevelt weil er mir Spass macht.
> Das heisst auch daß ich in einigen Inis mit Random-gruppen sterben werde.
> ...



Wobei 1,5k DPS auch n Witz sind...omg!


----------



## najagradso (19. Dezember 2008)

Ja - mit denen müssen wir uns leider rumärgern.

halb Affe - Halb Möchtegern-Pro ^^


----------



## Todeshieb (19. Dezember 2008)

Recount hat nix mit Schwanzvergleich oder ähnliches zu tun. Recount zeigt Dir im Detail an womit du wieviel Dmg gemacht hast. Recount ist in erster Linie ein Optimerungstool des eigenen Schadens.


----------



## najagradso (19. Dezember 2008)

Auch meine meinung - aber erkär das bitte auch denjenigen die sich an dem aufgeilen


----------



## GerriG (19. Dezember 2008)

Moin, ich finds eigtl garnicht so schlimm.

Ich fahre mit meinem Fury Warri 2,2k dps in normalen Instanzen.
Naxx Raid komme ich auf knappe 2,9k, aber wenn man so 3 Leute hat die nichmal die 1,5k dps knacken, kann man dort einpacken, weil viele Bosse einfach nen ziemlich knappen Enrage timer haben.

Für normale instanzen isses natürlich egal, man sollte aber schon für Normale Instanzen so auf die 1,5k dps kommen, sollte nich schwer sein, weil wenn man normal spielt, mit ner guten Rotation passt dat dingen.

(ausserdem is dps leichter zu posten als Ap Crit Hit ^^)


----------



## Metadron72 (19. Dezember 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> aha es is also nur lustig wenn man unter x-minuten durch ne ini heizt ? interessant, ich such mir lieber spieler mit denen ich während dem raid auch meinen spass haben kann/werde. Wir waren kara und hatten es schon clear, leider sind 2 dd ausgefallen für die woche darauf. ok nehmen wir halt 2 rnd, nicht viel gefragt invite, port go.
> 
> bis attumen sind wir 4-6 mal gewipet, weil 3 ein bisserl was währenddessen getrunken haben, dennoch fandens sogar die randoms lustig. Einer hat statt in seinen g-chat irrtümlich im /raid geschrieben hat das mit uns wipen sogar spass macht...
> 
> WOW ist halt ein spiel um spass zu haben net nur um in x-minuten durch ne ini zu heizen und ne dicken schritt zu haben.



geb ich dir im grunde vollkommen recht, aber bedenke das du in nax z.b. flickwerk hast 
wenn der nach 6min nich down ist , ist schicht...was bedeutet das du wenn du zuviel der 800dps leute hast, auch gleich draussen bleiben kannst


----------



## Ronas (19. Dezember 2008)

Ganz einfache Sache...%crit, ap, zaubermacht,hit usw. gibt nur den stand der ausrüstung an, bei dps fließt auch der skill mit ein, denn wer seine klasse nicht spielen kann fährt auch mit super equipment keinen schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heileheile (19. Dezember 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der Auslöser für den Thread.
> ich hab keine Probleme mit Absagen.
> 
> aber wie gesagt, die Abfrage nach DPS Wert ist mir neu und kann ich noch nicht viel damit anfangen....



Das addon heißt zB. >>recount<<


----------



## Maxugon (19. Dezember 2008)

AndyDo schrieb:


> Die DPS-Frage geht sich nur auf, wenn es darum geht, in den Heroics zusätzliche Erfolge zu versuchen.
> HDZ4 (Stratholme) ist da ein schönes Beispiel für. Der Drache, welcher 100% garantiert einen bronzenen Drachen (Flugmount) droppt, verschwindet 25 Minuten nach dem Stratholme-Start.
> Wenn da nicht genug DPS vorhanden sind (da kann der Tank und der Heiler noch so gut sein), kann man dem wohl grad noch beim Despawnen zuschauen (wenn überhaupt).


Das mit dem Drachen möchte ich genauer erklärt haben pls


----------



## najagradso (19. Dezember 2008)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=43951#comments


----------



## Spichty (19. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finde es gerechtfertigt wenn jemand fragt da es ja wirklich nervt wenn man Stunden für Heros braucht nur weil grüne Leute die vielleicht gerade mal ein paar Stunden 80 sind mitwollen, und hab schon oft Leute auf 80 gesehen die gerade mal 1k dps fahren und dazu dann immer nochmal wieder Aggro ziehen. 

Dabei geht es weder um Schwanzlängenvergleich oder sonstiges, man will halt einfach seinem Equip entsprechend schnell durch, und gerade bei Tanks und Healern sind die Ansprüche halt höher.


----------



## Deadwool (19. Dezember 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Warum optimieren?
> Ganz klar, lieber ein wenig geringere Schadensspitzen, als
> ständig zu verfehlen, zu parrieren oder zu streifen.


Das wird eh berücksichtigt von Recount. Wenn 2 von 10 Schüssen daneben gehen hast du vielleicht höhere Schadensspitzen, aber die Verfehlten reissen die DPS und den Gesamtschaden wieder runter.


----------



## Ogil (19. Dezember 2008)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Das mit dem Drachen möchte ich genauer erklärt haben pls


Strat-Timerun. Oben am Bildschirmrand wird doch so eine Zeit eingeblendet. Wenn Du Dich innerhalb dieser Zeit bis zu einer bestimmten Stelle durchgeschlagen hast, gibt es da einen zusaetzlichen Boss der einen bronzenen Drachen droppt (also wirklich immer). Wenn Du es nicht in dieser Zeit schaffst, ist der Zusatzboss einfach weg.


----------



## Maxugon (19. Dezember 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Strat-Timerun. Oben am Bildschirmrand wird doch so eine Zeit eingeblendet. Wenn Du Dich innerhalb dieser Zeit bis zu einer bestimmten Stelle durchgeschlagen hast, gibt es da einen zusaetzlichen Boss der einen bronzenen Drachen droppt (also wirklich immer). Wenn Du es nicht in dieser Zeit schaffst, ist der Zusatzboss einfach weg.


Hmm,darauf habe ich nie geachtet...der boss ist warscheinlich nur im Hero Modus vorhanden oder?Und wie viel Zeit hat man genau?


----------



## Eddishar (19. Dezember 2008)

Die reine DPS-Abfrage ist totaler Quatsch. Da haben ein paar Leute nicht verstanden, dass ich das in jeder Instanz und bei jedem Gruppen-Setting ändert. Viel AoE, wenig AoE, welche Buffs sind in der Gruppe, wie viel Aggro baut der Tank auf alle Ziele auf ... das alles bedingt doch DPS ...

Ein Schrott, die DPS abzufragen. Wer mich sowas fragt, der hat sich als nicht qualifiziert rausgestellt und bei dem will ich gar nicht mitgehen. Auch ich habe meinen Stolz und meine Qualitätsansprüche. Aber die orientieren sich am Skill des Spielers und nicht an DPS-Werten.


----------



## hackle (19. Dezember 2008)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> also wenn ich eine grp aufmache und noch den ein oder anderen random dazuladen muss, den ich nicht kenne, dann frage ich fast immer nach seinem dps
> 
> wenn dann so antworten kommen wie : "genug" oder noch schlimmer: "weis nich" dann wird der typ ganz schnell aus der grp entfernt weil er mit fast 100 prozentiger wahrscheinlichkeit
> ein noob ist und weder recount noch omen hat.
> ...




da leht sich aber wer sehr weit aus dem fenster....
hab bis vor 3 tagen kein recount verwendet. und habs mir nur installiert das ich nen richtigen wert hab und kein "genug"!
mein "genug" warn vorhin auch ~2k in heros genau so wie jetz meine 2k dps (wer glaubt es) noch 2k dps sind.
also spar dir mal deine unterstellungen bezüglich deiner spielerkenntnisse


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich frage idR nicht nach DPS sondern nach dem Equipstand bzw. lass wen im Armory schauen wenn ich für Naxx/Sarth/Malygos invite.. (wir gehen immer random, sind halt ne Stamm Hero Gruppe und eigentlich alles PvPler und gehen daher nur mit 5 Randoms in die 10er, ich mein der Loot dort ist ja geschenkt).

Aber an sich ist das völlig legitim, wir hatten letztes mal in Naxx 2*Rogues die 1,3k DPS im 10er Raid hatten, hallo? - Gehts noch? Naja nachm Spiderwing rausgeworfen, ich brauch meine Zeit echt nicht verschwenden, dafür ist sie dann doch zu wertvoll.


----------



## Mobmap (19. Dezember 2008)

Is mir auch schon oft passiert und ich finde es okay. Ich spiele auch noch einen healschami und mit dem wurde/werde ich auch immer nach addheal gefragt also warum dds nicht nach ihren dps fragen?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. Dezember 2008)

@te,
nie gehört die frage


----------



## Necronos1 (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich nehm in meine Raids keine Leute unter 2k dps mehr mit. Wer einigermaßen spielen kann schafft das auch. Mittlerweile fahr in bei manchen Bossen über 3,5k als Warlock und es gibt genug Klassen die mometan genauso damage fahren können. Ich meine es heißt ja Damage Dealer und 1k ist für mich kein Damage, das schafft selbst ein low ank easy.
Hab grundsätzlich immer Recount an, gibt ja nix schöneres als die nr1 zu sien xD


----------



## EvilDivel (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich kenn das auch und es geht mir ziemlich aufn Nerv mit dem DPS gefrage. Ich benutze kein AddOn wo ich meine DPS sehe, ich nenn einfach immer die aus dem Tooltip vom Schaden. Habe keine Lust mich mit noch mehr Addons für so nen Quatsch einzudecken.


----------



## huladai (19. Dezember 2008)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> also wenn ich eine grp aufmache und noch den ein oder anderen random dazuladen muss, den ich nicht kenne, dann frage ich fast immer nach seinem dps
> 
> wenn dann so antworten kommen wie : "genug" oder noch schlimmer: "weis nich" dann wird der typ ganz schnell aus der grp entfernt weil er mit fast 100 prozentiger wahrscheinlichkeit
> ein noob ist und weder recount noch omen hat.
> ...




aha man ist also ein noob wenn man nicht auf schwanzvergleich steht? armseliger depp, sry aber so ein arrogantes gehabe kotzt mich einfach nur an. HALLO DAS IST EIN SPIEL DU RL NOOB EIN SPIEL EIN SPIEL EIN SPIEL


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. Dezember 2008)

Necronos1 schrieb:


> Ich nehm in meine Raids keine Leute unter 2k dps mehr mit. Wer einigermaßen spielen kann schafft das auch. Mittlerweile fahr in bei manchen Bossen über 3,5k als Warlock und es gibt genug Klassen die mometan genauso damage fahren können.



oha, grosse worte .."wer einigermaßen spielen kann".. 3,5k dps ist aber als wl keine wirkliche leistung....da geht einiges mehr


----------



## o0Salcin0o (19. Dezember 2008)

Ist Blödsinnig die Frage. DPS schwankt doch ständig je nach Instanz, Mob etc. Wennde nur blöd rumstehen musst 2-3k+ ansonsten nur 1,5-2k.


----------



## Necronos1 (19. Dezember 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> oha, grosse worte .."wer einigermaßen spielen kann".. 3,5k dps ist aber als wl keine wirkliche leistung....da geht einiges mehr



Es kommt auf den Raidsupport an, aber WL ist nicht mehr so OP wie er es in BC war. Würdest du etwa sagen, dass jemand der 1k dps fährt skill hat? Das schafft ein Hunter ja mit Autoshot!


----------



## Esquan (19. Dezember 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Ein Schrott, die DPS abzufragen. Wer mich sowas fragt, der hat sich als nicht qualifiziert rausgestellt und bei dem will ich gar nicht mitgehen. Auch ich habe meinen Stolz und meine Qualitätsansprüche. Aber die orientieren sich am Skill des Spielers und nicht an DPS-Werten.



Und den siehst du beim invite genau woran?


----------



## monthy (19. Dezember 2008)

Alles totaler quatsch. Jeder spielt auch anders. Ich bin grade 80 geworden habe dem entsprechen ein eher bescheidenes Equip. Ich muss also in Instanzen gehen um mich zu verbessern. Ich habe garkeine andere Wahl.

Wenn ich dann aber wegen meiner Rüssie nicht mitgenommen werde wie soll ich mich dann verbessern.

Ach ja ich spiele meinen Mage seit 3 Jahren und ich denke das ich den wirklich gut spiele.

Außerdem mache ich erst alle Gebiete fertig und da auch alle Quests bis zum Archievment und bin deshalb auch erst im Sholazar Becken angekommen. Da sind die Questbelohnungen, vorallem die Blauen, noch nicht so dolle.

Aber naja schauen wir mal wie es weiter geht. 

Ps im Regelfall gehe ich so lange in normale Inzen bis ich denke das ich vom Schaden weit genug bin für Heros.

Mfg


----------



## Vodaka (19. Dezember 2008)

Esquan schrieb:


> Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass mit WOTL die DDs immer weiter auseinander gehen.
> Ein guter DD schafft mittlerweile in 5er Inis über 2k DPS, auf der anderen Seite erlebe ich immer wieder Leute die Probleme haben die 1k Marke zu knacken
> 
> Wenn jetzt eine Gruppe schnell und möglichst ohne Wipes durch die Inis will macht es schon Sinn ein wenig auf die DPS Werte zu achten.
> ...


ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu...
habe schon 5er inis gesehn bei denen der tank über allen dds war!??
es kann aber auch nichtg ein wen ich zb bei 2,5k der tank bei 1,8 und die anderen beiden dds bei 1k liegen mann kann doch nicht zu doff sein um ka. max 10 knöpfe in dr richtigen reihenefolge zur richtigen zeit zu drücken oO


----------



## Esquan (19. Dezember 2008)

o0Salcin0o schrieb:


> Ist Blödsinnig die Frage. DPS schwankt doch ständig je nach Instanz, Mob etc. Wennde nur blöd rumstehen musst 2-3k+ ansonsten nur 1,5-2k.



Und ich glaube das ist auch den meisten klar. Niemand will auf die DPS frage 1924 als Antwort haben. Aber 1,5k+ / 2k+ kann doch wohl jeder angeben.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. Dezember 2008)

Necronos1 schrieb:


> Es kommt auf den Raidsupport an, aber WL ist nicht mehr so OP wie er es in BC war. Würdest du etwa sagen, dass jemand der 1k dps fährt skill hat? Das schafft ein Hunter ja mit Autoshot!



ich spiele selbst wl und kann nur sagen dass er was dmg angeht immernoch auf platz 1 steht .... er ist nur nichtmehr sooo leicht zu spielen wie in bc

ganz ehrlich ist es mir sowas von egal wieviel dps ein random fährt den ich in eine grp einlade.... alles in wotlk ist freeloot und solange die grp voll ist bin ich zufrieden.... 

@OMGlooool,

deine worte: ///also wenn ich eine grp aufmache und noch den ein oder anderen random dazuladen muss, den ich nicht kenne, dann frage ich fast immer nach seinem dps

wenn dann so antworten kommen wie : "genug" oder noch schlimmer: "weis nich" dann wird der typ ganz schnell aus der grp entfernt weil er mit fast 100 prozentiger wahrscheinlichkeit
ein noob ist und weder recount noch omen hat///

von mir würdest du die antwort "es reicht" erhalten.... welche dps-zahlen möchtest denn wissen? flickwerk dps von 4,5k oder oder die 2-2,5k von nem boss bei dem man nur am rennen ist?.... ich merke mir doch nicht den dps von allen kämpfen und bilde mir dann einen schnitt....deswegen halte ich so eine frage für überflüssig....


----------



## Priester4ever (19. Dezember 2008)

mimimimimi?

^^


----------



## Esquan (19. Dezember 2008)

Vodaka schrieb:


> ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu...
> habe schon 5er inis gesehn bei denen der tank über allen dds war!??
> es kann aber auch nichtg ein wen ich zb bei 2,5k der tank bei 1,8 und die anderen beiden dds bei 1k liegen mann kann doch nicht zu doff sein um ka. max 10 knöpfe in dr richtigen reihenefolge zur richtigen zeit zu drücken oO




Es ist nuneinmal so das ein schlechter Tank die Gruppe tötet. Ein schlechter Heiler auch. Deswegen sind wir es halt gewohnt auskünfte über unsere "Werte" zu geben um der Gruppe wenigstens eine minimale Sicherheit zu geben mit uns nicht völlig danebenzuliegen.

Schlechte DDs werden halt durchgezogen. Ich find es eigentlich ganz gut das sich das langsam ändert. 
Und man braucht ja nicht mal selber Recount. Einfach in 4-5 Hero Inis mal fragen ob jemand Recount laufen hat und mal /w kann. Schon hat man "seinen" Wert.

Und niemand will einen auf den letzten Wert genaue DPS wissen. 1,5k+ oder so reicht ja als Angabe völlig aus


----------



## Eddishar (19. Dezember 2008)

Esquan schrieb:


> Und den siehst du beim invite genau woran?


Hehe, siehe meine Signatur. Den Skill sieht man gar nicht. Den merkt man erst während der Instanz ... und dann ist NotesUNeed mein Freund. Ich gebe nichts auf große DPS-Spucker, mir sind angenehme Leute lieber. Und die muss man leider mit der aufmerksamen Hand verlesen. Aber wie viele Großmäuler hatte ich schon dabei, die mir sonstwas an DPS versprochen haben und mit ihrem epischen Equip hinter dem Tank lagen. Ist doch alles Humbug.

Deswegen gehe ich auch niemals mit Gruppen los, bei denen ich nicht mindestens zwei weitere Leute schon kenne. Da kann man Idioten verschmerzen, aber man kann sehr viele nette und gute Leute kennenlernen. Und zwar welche, die am Ende NICHT Recount posten, weil sie auf ihre DPS hinweisen wollen.


----------



## Dr4ke85 (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab jetzt den ganzen Thread gelesen. Ich find beängstigend wie ernst der eine oder andere das Spiel an sich nimmt.

Wenn ihr mal was lustiges erleben wollt....speichert den Thread mal ab und lest ihn euch durch wenn ihr ne Weile kein wow gespielt habt. 

Ohne jetzt zu flamen aber diese fetten (oder extrem dünnen) Kinder die den ganzen Tag vorm Rechner hängen und über dps Werte, Movement und den ganzen plem plem fachsimpeln haben ein echtes Problem. Ihr verliert den Bezug zur Realtität und merkt es garnicht.  Euer Organismus braucht Sonnenlicht, also geht mal raus und veranstaltet ne Schneeballschlacht anstatt eurer Abitur für ein paar Epics (lol) wegzuwerfen. MMO`s werden Heroin bald ablösen, wenn darum geht sich das junge Leben zu versauen, da bin ich ganz sicher. Mal sehen wann es die ersten Elterninitiativen gegen Blizz gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic. 

Ein DPS Wert sagt nicht wirklich viel über die Fähigkeiten oder Brauchbarkeit eines DD`s aus. Wie einige hier schon erwähnt haben hat ein DamageDealer auch noch andere Aufgaben als nen hohen DPS Wert zu fahren. Wird ein Fussbalspieler nur nach Schusskraft beurteilt, oder ein Auto nur nach Beschleunigung?  Die Synergie aller wichtigen Komponenten, die ja alle schon genannt wurden, ist entscheident.


----------



## Dalrogh (19. Dezember 2008)

^^ Hallo, wenn ich wen nach der dps frage, dann steht ja wohl schon fest wo wir hingehen wollen und welche Mobs uns begegnen werden -.- . 
Und wenn er mir da net sagen kann in welchem Bereich das wohl sein wird, hat er halt verschissen... 
Ja, es ist zwar ein Spiel und deswegen kann ich mir auch aussuchen mit wem ich spiele!

P.S.: wenn mir z.B. nen wl mit ner 1000er raid dps kommt ahn ich wohl das seine Brauchbarkeit wohl gering einzuordnen ist, weil er wohl noch nicht mal was von seiner Rotation versteht...


----------



## Fares75 (19. Dezember 2008)

Also, ich als Tank nehm keinen DDler mit(in ne HC Inze) der keine 1,5 k DPS bringt.
Spiele selber nen Hexer und Jäger und komm locker auf den Wert mit Blue Equip.
Es gibt sehr viele Beispiele wo ein hoher DPS Wert in HC Inzen gefragt ist.
Und allgemein, macht es einfach mehr Spass wenn gut DMG verfügbar ist.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. Dezember 2008)

Fares75 schrieb:


> Also, ich als Tank nehm keinen DDler mit(in ne HC Inze) der keine 1,5 k DPS bringt.
> Spiele selber nen Hexer und Jäger und komm locker auf den Wert mit Blue Equip.
> Es gibt sehr viele Beispiele wo ein hoher DPS Wert in HC Inzen gefragt ist.
> Und allgemein, macht es einfach mehr Spass wenn gut DMG verfügbar ist.



mit hexer und hunter hast dir auch die 2 top-dd klassen ausgesucht..... natürlich ist 1,5k für niemanden ein problem, trotzdem verstehe ich nicht warum ihr euch alle so ins hemd macht.... selbst wenn jemand nur 1k dps fährt, die ini wird trotzdem locker geschafft....


----------



## Nexilein (19. Dezember 2008)

Vodaka schrieb:


> es kann aber auch nichtg ein wen ich zb bei 2,5k der tank bei 1,8 und die anderen beiden dds bei 1k liegen mann kann doch nicht zu doff sein um ka. max 10 knöpfe in dr richtigen reihenefolge zur richtigen zeit zu drücken oO



Leute die ihren Char nicht beherrschen gibt es immer, aber teilweise liegt es auch am äußerst schwachen Item-Reset. 
Mit T6 wirst du auf dem Weg in die Hero Inis kaum was austauschen müssen, wohin gegen jemand der keine/kaum Lvl70 Epics hat mit viel grünem und blauen Zeug aus Nordrend rumläuft. Und da ist einfach ein himmelweiter Unterschied, da das blaue non-hero Nordrend Zeug einfach teilweise mies ist....
Sucht einfach mal nach einem blauen Magier Kopfteil, das mit einem  gut gesockelten T4 Kopfteil mithalten kann... ich habe bisher nur eines gefunden.


----------



## Laudee (19. Dezember 2008)

ich find das alles Quatsch. Was nützen 2 dd´s mit super schaden wenn der Rest nicht passt. Klar in Raids achtet man schon drauf, dass der Schaden stimmt. Aber in einer stinknormalen Ini ist das nicht von wert. Mich nervt es auch tierisch wenn in einer Gruppe aller 5 min nach dem DPS gefragt wird und wer an erster Stelle steht. Einfach nur nervig. Viel wichtiger ist das zusammenspiel


----------



## Dante_Dragon (19. Dezember 2008)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Willst du wissen, wie gut dein Char momentan ist, bzw. wie gut er in ner Ini mitkommen würde:
> http://be.imba.hu/ (Funktioniert aber nur, wenn Armory auf wow-europe.com geht).



Sorry das ich jetzt mal diesen etwas älteren Post zitiere *Hust* 2. Seite. Aber dass es noch Leute gibt die sich auf Be.Imba verlassen bis wohin ihr Gear ausreichend ist da muss ich doch mal stark anfangen zu lachen.

Be Imba is doch der allergrößte Bullshit. Seitdem in BC die neuen Hero Marken Belohnungen released wurden (Sunwell und so) kann man doch gar nix mehr an der Seite sehen. Be.Imba vergleicht nicht das Gear eines Spielers sondern das Item lvl. Wer damals 5 Wochen Kara gefarmt hat der hatte so viele Marken um sich eine Brust zu kaufen die sogar besser war als manche T5 Brust. Was hat das jetzt mit Equip,Erfahrung und Skill zu tun? ich farm 2 Monate Kara war dann voll ausgestattet und konnte direkt BT und MH reinmarschieren. Vom Equip her bestreite ich das auch nicht. allerdings gibt es nicht umsonst Encounter wie Vashj oder Kael. Die Erfordern Klassenverständnis,Spieler Skill und Teamwork. und wer das nicht hatte der hatte in MH/BT nix zu suchen..... Wir reden jetzt pre 3.0.

Die meisten Leute haben Atlas und wissen was in inni XY droppt/droppen könnte. Und jeder sollte so viel Klassen und Spielverständnis aufbringen dass er nicht mit grünem Q Gear gleich Naxx oder so reinmarschieren kann.

soo das war das Wort zum So. jetzt mal Back 2 Topic hier.

Viele reden jetzt von DPS Werten.... OK Is auch Themen überschrift ^^. 

Ich möcht euch alledings mal die Thematik aus sicht eines Tanks vorstellen.:

Ich kleiner Gnom Tank. (Einer von ganzen 2 Auf dem Realm xD) hab natürlich nix besseres zu tun als mir ne rdm Grp für irgendeine Inni zu suchen. Schnell mal ins LFG eingegeben "Tank".

5 Min Später kommt der 1. /w: "Ey ich les du willst inni XY und bist Tank. Wir suchen noch einen kommst mit?" Natürlich geht man da mit. "Bist überhaupt Crit immun???". "Ja natürlich bin ich nicht crit immun deshalb geh ich ja in eine Inni um voll aufs Maul zu bekommen".............. Funkstille. Ok ich weiss mein Humor ist manchmal etwas sarkastischh und schwer zu verstehen aber HEY! Ich mein wie gesagt wenn ich in eine Hero Inni gehen möchte und auch im LFG Tool bin setz ich doch auch voraus das ich auch über entsprechendes Gear für eben diesen Schwierigkeitsgrad verfüge.

Naja weitere 5 Min vergehen als der nächste /w kommt:  "Ey uns fehlt noch nen Tank sind rdy und können porten. Bist Crit immun??" Ausnahmsweise erwieder ich mal mit "Ja bin ich" um endlich mal ein paar marken einzusammeln und evtl das ein oder andere Teil zu ergattern. Der Invite kommt, Ich begrüß die grp und werd auch sofort aus der Grp gekickt. Als ich den Leader an /w was denn los sei bekomm ich eine patzige Antwort zurück: "Ne wir haben jetzt nen Tank der hat viel mehr Life als du"

.... Ich hab ein anderes Grp mitglied ange /w ob er mir denn den namen des Tanks geben könnte damit ich mal im Armory nachschauen kann in was für Krassen T9 Innis der Herr denn gewesen ist das er soooo viel Life mehr hat als ich. 

Naja ich bekomm den Namen und schau mal nach (Ausnahmsweise ging das Armory sogar xD) da bekamm ich den großen Schrecken. Der Tank hatte deutlich mehr HP als ich.... so 1,2k ode so. Als ich allerdings auf seine Werte geschaut habe fiel ich fast in Ohnmacht: 15% Dodge,14% Parry und 15% Block. Ja ne is klar warum der Herr so viel HP hat. der hat einfach nicht auf die anderen Stats drauf geachtet.

Ich hab auch weiterhin mit dem Herrn Priester getextet um mal zu schauen wie das so funktioniert. Die haben im übrigen nicht 1 Boss gelegt weil der Tank sowas von DMG kassiert hat das der Priest das nicht gegenheilen konnte.


Dieses "Phänomen" ist mir auch in BC sehr häufig aufgefallen dort habe ich allerdings noch einen Heal schamy gespielt: Wenn man rdm unterwegs ist z.b Gruul. Werden viele Leute einfach mal zum MT ernannt die einfach mal die hächste HP haben... Immer schön auf Ausd sockeln ^^. Aber wenn man sich dann Fragt warum denn der IMBA Tank mit imba viel HP von Gruul in Grow 7 Fast ge 2 hittet wird da kippen einen doch die Löffel weg.
.
.
.
.
.

Was ich mit dieser kleinen Anekdote eigendlich sagen wollte: Es kommt nicht nur auf die "Main Stats" an wie HP,Deff wert,crit oder was weiss ich sondern auch auf das was es evtl vereinfacht. Nen Caster der sagt er fährt 4k DPS wird bei einem Movement Encounter wo man ständig in bewegung bleiben muss wird dort auch mal eben min 2k DPS einbüßen wenn nicht sogar noch mehr weil er keinen Cast rausbring.


----------



## hackle (19. Dezember 2008)

Fares75 schrieb:


> Also, ich als Tank nehm keinen DDler mit(in ne HC Inze) der keine 1,5 k DPS bringt.
> Spiele selber nen Hexer und Jäger und komm locker auf den Wert mit Blue Equip.
> Es gibt sehr viele Beispiele wo ein hoher DPS Wert in HC Inzen gefragt ist.
> Und allgemein, macht es einfach mehr Spass wenn gut DMG verfügbar ist.



richtig!
ich selbst hatte ein schlechtes gewissen als ich mit 1,3k dps das erste hds hero versucht hab wegen dem event.
es sollte halt jeder selber wissen welche ini er sich zutraut und sich nicht "hinterherschleifen" lassen.

alle die sich über die dps frage aufregen weils ja nur auf skill drauf an kommt, solln sich doch einfach mal recount nehmen.... zu ner puppe stellen..... und dan haben sie den wert und in zukunft einfach sagen wenn man danach gefragt wird.
wen ihr ja alle skill habt erreichen ja auch sicher alle nen ordentlichen wert oda nicht?

es is doch keine schande wenn dan wer sagt 1,2k dps, nur wens ein suchkriterium is isses eins und PUNKT!


----------



## Jacknippel (19. Dezember 2008)

ich zock nen tankadin und finds immer ziemlich kacke wenn man als tank auf sein life/hp reduziert wird....

oder als heiler auf den healboni, deshalb find ich es auch mal völlig in ordnung wenn ddler auf ihre dps "angesprochen" werden, 

ich habs nämlich in letzter zeit zu oft erlebt, dass ich in inis (sowohl hc als auch non hc) oder raids als palatank so ziemlich über den meisten ddlern im dmg stehe

letztens hab ich es jenseits der 1400dps geschafft, und in naxx sollte man doch meinen das ein ddler der was auf sich hält das doch locker schlagen kann, 

aber irgendwie wollen recht viele (!) leute nich so recht dran vorbei ziehen...

klar movement/support ist äußerst wichtig, aber ich finds echt arm wenn der tank den boss "umhauen" muss weil es die dds nich schaffen nen ordentlichen dps wert auf die beine zu 

stellen..

ich will aber auch jetz net alle dds runterflamen, aber es enttäuscht halt sehr wenn eine gewisse untergrenze noch weiter unterschritten wird....

lG


----------



## Dr4ke85 (19. Dezember 2008)

Was nützt n dd mit super Schaden der zu blöd zum Stunnen ist?  Diese "DPS ist die Warheit" These ist voll am Ziel vorbei...lol echt.


----------



## Laxera (19. Dezember 2008)

bin dagegen (für ne stammgruppe ist es ok am DPS zu feilen und den DPS der member zu wissen aber RANDOM? sie können nach zaubermacht fragen (oder AP) aber nicht nach DPS weil das auch von der tagesform abhängig ist (klicke ich ne sek. eher oder später, wie ist die Latenz etc.)


also ich bin dagegen wie ich oben schon gesagt habe!

mfg LAX


----------



## Neme16 (19. Dezember 2008)

Das ist irgendwie nonsens was du schreibst, anstatt nur einen Wert , also den dps wert zu schreiben , was für dich ja zu kompliziert ist , willst du lieber alle hit crit ap ... usw. angeben . Ich glaub du hast mehr als das addon verschlafen ....


----------



## Noleva (19. Dezember 2008)

also ich selber finds auch etwas übertrieben, ich meine wie soll man als dd i-wo hinkommen wenn man die "minimal" dps net hinbekommt? ist doch total kacke, für h 25 raids oder schwere hero inis ok aber doch net für so kleinigkeiten wie non heroic 10mann naxx ist doch albern wie soll man denn da als dd gut werden wenn man eh nie mit darf?


----------



## ReWahn (19. Dezember 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Seit WotlK raus ist und man als DD eine Gruppe sucht kommt des öfteren die Frage "Wieviel DPS fährts du denn?".
> Ist das der neue Trend? Mit BC hats gereicht wenn man paar Eckdaten wie % crit, AP & Hit wusste (wie auch bei Heilern +Heal, %Crit, ev. Mp5).
> ...



Wer das raiden ernst nimmt erkennt die notwendigkeit solcher fragen, denn ein raid hat nichts von nem dd der wegen schlechter rotation auf 700 dps rumgimpt. 

Such dir Leute, die das ganze genau so wenig ernst nehmen wie du und auch wie du mit so wenig addons wie möglich spielen, enen wird es dann wohl egal sein. 

Wer rein aus spass nach nax geht kann das gerne tun wie er will.

Aber wer da auch was reissen will kann das nicht ohne vorher zu wissen, wie gut seine leute sind. und das lässt sich bei dds nunmal am dps-potenzial messen.


----------



## Mindista (19. Dezember 2008)

Noleva schrieb:


> also ich selber finds auch etwas übertrieben, ich meine wie soll man als dd i-wo hinkommen wenn man die "minimal" dps net hinbekommt? ist doch total kacke, für h 25 raids oder schwere hero inis ok aber doch net für so kleinigkeiten wie non heroic 10mann naxx ist doch albern wie soll man denn da als dd gut werden wenn man eh nie mit darf?



heiler und tanks werden von vielen DD auch auf +heal und auf hp und deff-wert reduziert, also macht man das mit den DD ganz einfach auch.

und ein DD bekommt sein equip genauso wie ein healer oder tank:  crafting, nonhero inis und questbelohnungen und bei den 3 sachen fragt garantiert niemand nach dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (19. Dezember 2008)

Dr4ke85 schrieb:


> oder ein Auto nur nach Beschleunigung?  Die Synergie aller wichtigen Komponenten, die ja alle schon genannt wurden, ist entscheident.



ich weiss ihr überlest das eh wieder...aber ja, wenn du auf eine strecke mit deinem auto gehst, wo 100m vor der zielgraden ne fallgrube nach 15min aufgeht, dann sollte dein auto schon so schnell fahren das du es in der zeit auch packen kannst, sonst ist es nämlich völlig egal wie toll du deinen wagen beherscht...du plumpst in die grube  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

beispiel :

nax "flickwerk"
strat hero "timed drachen run"

da wäre es sehr wohl elementar das der damage hoch genug ist, in nicht zeitlich begrenzten inis wäre das natürlich nicht so wichtig, solang tank / heiler so lange durchalten wie die dd zum umhauen brauchen

und die kollegen haben schon recht, wenn das alles egal ist...dann nehmt doch mal nen grünen tank mit in die heros oder nen heiler mit 500+heal, ne ? das wollt ihr nicht ?


----------



## Belsina5 (19. Dezember 2008)

ja mir fällt das auch auf und es nervt mich sowas von total
hallo wenn alles gut läuft in innis oder hero ist doch super
ich möchte nur in ruhe zocken ohne zu wissen wer den dicksten und den größten hat
es würd auch immer schlimmer
nicht jeder ist ein hardcorezocker


----------



## Huntêr1982 (19. Dezember 2008)

najagradso schrieb:


> Hehe , Da muss ich  Hiordis rechtgeben , das kenn ich ;-)
> 
> Wenn ein Tank gesucht wird - sind die ersten 3 Fragen : HP? Deffrating und Rüstungswert.
> 
> ...



Am coolsten sind eh die leute die einen druiden fragen wiviel deffwert sie haben..

wenn ich gefragt werde wieviel deff ich habe und da kommt dann 409 von mir, ne sry bist ja nicht mal critimmun

Antwort: "was soll ich mit denn mit deff?? critimmun bin ich durch skillung alles andere was man an deffwertungitems trägt ist vorübergehend" 

weils halt manchmal so ist das man auch als druide lieber sachen mit deffwertung nimmt als ewig auf grün equip rumzudümpeln


----------



## ReWahn (19. Dezember 2008)

Dr4ke85 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt den ganzen Thread gelesen. Ich find beängstigend wie ernst der eine oder andere das Spiel an sich nimmt.
> 
> Wenn ihr mal was lustiges erleben wollt....speichert den Thread mal ab und lest ihn euch durch wenn ihr ne Weile kein wow gespielt habt.
> 
> ...


mmh, scher ruhig weiter alle, die sich etwas tiefer in die materie einarbeiten bevor die das maul aufreissen über eienn kamm, is ne prima sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne mal im ernst, skill kann man leuten nicht ansehen. und im raid sind die aufgaben eines dds unterm strich möglichst viel schaden zu verursachen. wer aufgrund fehlender moventfertigkeit stirbt verfehlt dieses ziel ebenso wie jemand, der aufgrund eienr beschissenen rota oder skillung nur auf 500 dps kommt aber eben nicht verreckt... nur kann man die praktische intelligenz eines randoms eben nicht einfach durch fragen herausfinden, also hät man sich an den dps.


----------



## Esquan (19. Dezember 2008)

Dr4ke85 schrieb:


> Was nützt n dd mit super Schaden der zu blöd zum Stunnen ist?  Diese "DPS ist die Warheit" These ist voll am Ziel vorbei...lol echt.



Was nützt mir ein DD der zwar stunnt aber keinen Schaden macht?
DPS ist ein einfacher Wert um DDs ein wenig zu sortieren. Gibt eh zuviele davon.
Warum dann nicht die mitnehmen die sich nicht nur durchziehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nebenbei: 
Für viele Raidleiter ist es völlig uninteressant wer im DMG auf den ersten Plätzen ist. Interessant sind die DDs die vor den Heilern kommen und teilweise noch (deutlich) unter den Heilern liegen.


Und ich verstehe echt nicht was daran so schwer sein soll zu sagen: 
Ich fahre mehr als 1,5k DPS 
Ich fahre mehr als 1,5k DPS, 2k wenn ich rumstehen kann


Jeder Tank/Heiler kennt ähnlich fragen und kann sie beantworten. Warum nicht auch mal die Klassen vergleichen die es wie Sand am Meer gibt.


----------



## Daywa (19. Dezember 2008)

Frag auch DPS ab bevor jemand in random Raid geladen wird. Was taugt mirn DD der die Mobs kitzelt? Bringt dem Raid nichts. Und es gibt halt auch Encounter wo DPS so wichtig ist wie ne ordentlich equippte Gruppe. Und ordentliches Equip bedeutet != ( != bedeutet NICHT gleich, bevor wieder unnötige dumme Antworten kommen) genügend DPS. Hängt alles von die Spielweise und dem eigenen Klassenverständnis, bzw der richtigen Rotation ab. Wenn ich teilweise Fullheroic equippte DD sehe die knapp über 1.2k DPS fahren frag ich mich, was die die ganze Zeit machen. Tasten suchen? Taste drücken, Schluck Kaffee trinken und bei Gelegenheit nochma ne Taste drücken? 

Also ich find die Frage schon berechtigt.

Gruß


----------



## Drakthas (19. Dezember 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Seit WotlK raus ist und man als DD eine Gruppe sucht kommt des öfteren die Frage "Wieviel DPS fährts du denn?".
> Ist das der neue Trend? Mit BC hats gereicht wenn man paar Eckdaten wie % crit, AP & Hit wusste (wie auch bei Heilern +Heal, %Crit, ev. Mp5).
> ...



Jemand der den Trend zur Abfrage von Dps für komisch befindet ist entweder selber nen Lowbob der in ner 5er ini weniger dps schafft wie der Krieger-Tank oder jemand der nur nen sinnlosen thread erstellen will. Ich halte diesen Trend durchaus für positiv, denn warum sollte ich in meine gruppe nen Lowbob einladen der 1k dps auf single-Target fährt anstatt nen DD der 2k dps aufwärts fährt? die frage beantwortet sich meiner meinung nach selber. Ist auch kein Schwanzvergleich aber um auch als Nicht-kenner einer Klasse sehen zu können ob das passt was derjenige da macht durchaus relevant.

plz @ Lowbobs < 2k dps

/flame off plz


----------



## FonKeY (19. Dezember 2008)

ich frag nur nach ap..dps wird durch recount angezeigt ....wenn man die ap weiß reicht es eig...heiler werden auch nur nach addheal gefragt und unicht nacht mp5


----------



## Metadron72 (19. Dezember 2008)

eigentlich ist es doch wie immer ...

genügen einem normal instanzen ist es völlig wurscht und man kann so spielen wie man grad lust...um so höher der schwierigkeitsgrad (bessere drops) desto mehr muss man sich halt auch mit seinem char auseinandersetzen, was ich vollkommen ok finde...

man kann halt nicht auf der einen seite sagen "ist doch egal das ich mit 80 immer noch 500dps fahre" und auf der andern seite die epics haben wollen wo man halt auch ne gewisse menge an damage braucht. das selbe gilt für alle klassen nur ist es halt dann "verteidigungswert, heal, mana reg , damage usw."


----------



## Deathknight3 (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde das auch sehr nervig. Wenn man AP und Critchance abfragt reicht das doch schon.


----------



## ReWahn (19. Dezember 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> ich frag nur nach ap..dps wird durch recount angezeigt ....wenn man die ap weiß reicht es eig...heiler werden auch nur nach addheal gefragt und unicht nacht mp5



typ a: 2k ap, 35% crit, hitcap
typ b: 2k ap, 16% crit, 0 hit

um einen dd einzuordnen müsste man sic entweder alle relevanten stats geben lassen oder gleich dps erbitten...
letzteres halte ich für wesentlich sinnvoller...

Edit: für heros (ausser hdz4 timed) brauchst als heiler recht wenig mp5, bei raids siehts da schon anders aus... da is mp5 durcjhaus relevant.


----------



## ReWahn (19. Dezember 2008)

Deathknight3 schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch sehr nervig. Wenn man AP und Critchance abfragt reicht das doch schon.


warum? weil du dann unterschlagen kannst, dass du 0 hit oder haste hast?

mal im ernst, wenn schon abfragen dann richtig. stats sagen nur etwas über das equip aus, dps in gewissem masse auch über klassenverständnis.


----------



## lord just (19. Dezember 2008)

naja es ist aber schwierig für die leute ihre dps heraus zu finden. je nach klassenkombinationen und encountern macht man mehr oder weniger dps. hinzu kommt, dass man auch erstmal sich nen add-on besorgen muss welches die dps misst und man muss dann auch gucken, wie man die dps misst. die trainingspuppen in den hauptstädten kann man zwar nutzen, aber sobald man mal nen buff mehr hat fährt man mehr dps und wenn man mal sich was bewegen muss fährt man weniger dps.

werte wie ap, crit und vielleicht ein blick aufs equip sollte eigentlich reichen, weil nach mehr werden die anderen klassen auch nicht gefragt oder welcher tank wurde schonmal nach seiner tps gefragt? und heiler werden auch nur nach dem addheal bzw jetzt nach zaubermacht gefragt.

natürlich gibt es immer leute die gutes equip und wenig skill haben aber die fahren trotzdem wegen ihres equips gute dps und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein dd hinter nem heiler im damagemeter landet, weil ein heiler schlicht weg keinen schaden macht sondern nur heilt (ansonsten macht er irgendwas falsch).


----------



## ReWahn (19. Dezember 2008)

lord schrieb:


> naja es ist aber schwierig für die leute ihre dps heraus zu finden. je nach klassenkombinationen und encountern macht man mehr oder weniger dps. hinzu kommt, dass man auch erstmal sich nen add-on besorgen muss welches die dps misst und man muss dann auch gucken, wie man die dps misst. die trainingspuppen in den hauptstädten kann man zwar nutzen, aber sobald man mal nen buff mehr hat fährt man mehr dps und wenn man mal sich was bewegen muss fährt man weniger dps.
> 
> werte wie ap, crit und vielleicht ein blick aufs equip sollte eigentlich reichen, weil nach mehr werden die anderen klassen auch nicht gefragt oder welcher tank wurde schonmal nach seiner tps gefragt? und heiler werden auch nur nach dem addheal bzw jetzt nach zaubermacht gefragt.
> 
> natürlich gibt es immer leute die gutes equip und wenig skill haben aber die fahren trotzdem wegen ihres equips gute dps und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein dd hinter nem heiler im damagemeter landet, weil ein heiler schlicht weg keinen schaden macht sondern nur heilt (ansonsten macht er irgendwas falsch).



addons wie recount sollten gerade als dd pflicht sein, um zu wissen, wo man steht.
und wenn man den dps angibt, den man rein selfbufed an ner atrappe fährt, reicht das idr. dass er je nach encounter variiert is auch jedem raidleiter klar...


----------



## Daywa (19. Dezember 2008)

lord schrieb:


> naja es ist aber schwierig für die leute ihre dps heraus zu finden. je nach klassenkombinationen und encountern macht man mehr oder weniger dps. hinzu kommt, dass man auch erstmal sich nen add-on besorgen muss welches die dps misst und man muss dann auch gucken, wie man die dps misst. die trainingspuppen in den hauptstädten kann man zwar nutzen, aber sobald man mal nen buff mehr hat fährt man mehr dps und wenn man mal sich was bewegen muss fährt man weniger dps.
> 
> werte wie ap, crit und vielleicht ein blick aufs equip sollte eigentlich reichen, weil nach mehr werden die anderen klassen auch nicht gefragt oder welcher tank wurde schonmal nach seiner tps gefragt? und heiler werden auch nur nach dem addheal bzw jetzt nach zaubermacht gefragt.
> 
> *natürlich gibt es immer leute die gutes equip und wenig skill haben aber die fahren trotzdem wegen ihres equips gute dps* und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein dd hinter nem heiler im damagemeter landet, weil ein heiler schlicht weg keinen schaden macht sondern nur heilt (ansonsten macht er irgendwas falsch).



Ein gewisser Grund-DPS muss vorhanden sein. Was nützt es nach den Werten zu fragen und der DD macht schlussendlich trotzdem > 1500Dps? Die DPS setzt auch mehreren Faktoren zusammen. Was bringt es nach AP oder ZM zu fragen wenn der jeweilge Typ dann weder Hit noch ne anständige Critrate hat? Jeder sollte seine ungefähre Durchschnitts DPS wissen. 

Fettunterstrichenes: Absoluter Schwachsinn. Gutes Equip heißt nichts. Wenn man seine Klasse nicht spielen kann, und trotz super Equip unterm Tank landet oder eine zu geringe DPS fährt ist man nicht "gut".


----------



## Mindista (19. Dezember 2008)

lord schrieb:


> und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein dd hinter nem heiler im damagemeter landet, weil ein heiler schlicht weg keinen schaden macht sondern nur heilt (ansonsten macht er irgendwas falsch).



natürlich nicht in der ini, aber ich kann meinen heiler an eine atrappe stellen und erfahre so das mein priester dort zumbeispiel ohne probleme 1000-1100 dps schafft, ohne das ich mich anstrengen muss.

und wenn ich dann einen sogenannten DD sehe, der bei gleichen equip lvl auch nicht mehr schafft, weis ich das da was verkehrt läuft.


----------



## Sandru (19. Dezember 2008)

Hiordis schrieb:


> Kenne ich zwar nicht, finde ich aber sinnvoll. Es ist super nervig, wenn man parallel zum Invite bzw. dem Anfragen beantworten noch im Arsenal nach den Leuten suchen muss. Und Heilern wird die Frage nach ihrem Addheal schon seit mindestens einem Jahr regelmässig um die Ohren gehauen. Jetzt müssen auch mal die DD Farbe bekennen. Find ich ok, ehrlich gesagt.




kann ich nur zustimmen, mein main ist auch heiler und ich wurde zu am anfang von BC auch zu 99% gefragt wieviel adheal usw.?
jetzt sind eben mal die dd's dran, was ich überhaupt nicht verkehrt finde.Es gibt nun mal in jeder klasse versager.
Es war doch bisher immer so entweder war der tank schuld die aggro nicht zu halten oder der heiler war schuld die grp nicht 
ordentlich gehealt zu haben wenn sie wipt.

An alle mal einen tip, sucht euch eine feste grp ,die muss noch nicht mal gilden intern sein, 
geht dann jeden abend oder wie es auch die zeit zulässt eure heros und gut ist.

man ist dann irgendwann eingespielt und alles läuft leichter.

wer random geht ist selber schuld,es gibt nun mal gute und schlechte spieler,und das ist nicht nur eine frage der ausrüstung!!!!
nur bei randoms ist es wie im lotto,man kann den hauptgewinn haben oder eben eine niete ziehen.


so long


----------



## musssein (19. Dezember 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> [...] stats sagen nur etwas über das equip aus, dps in gewissem masse auch über klassenverständnis.



genaus so..bei einem DD der zum jetztigen zeitpunkt +2kdps fährt kann ich davon ausgehen, dass er sich mit seiner klasse beschäftigt hat, denn solch einen wert bekommt nicht jeder hin. solche spieler bringen idR auch das entsprechende movement mit, haben schonmal was von einer rotation gehört, können was mit hitcap anfangen etc..kurz und knapp wissen, wie der hase läuft.
soviel dazu..andererseits habe ich noch nie jemand aus der gruppe gekickt, weil er zu wenig schaden macht...irgendwie klappt es dann doch immer, ausgenommen man hat 3 solch spezies in der grp..aber noch nie vorgefallen.


----------



## B I P (19. Dezember 2008)

hatte gestern ein ziemlich schräges erlebnis in hds hc....

nach ewiger zeit stand die gruppe endlich mal komplett vor der ini....dk tank, heal-schami, rogue, wl und meine wenigkeit von hunter.


zackig alle mann rein in die gute stube und die ersten beiden gruppen gepullt.
recount etc. hab ich während den fights nie offen, stört nur meine sicht *g

auffällig war nur, dass die mobs einfach ewig brauchten, bis sie mal auf der erde lagen. war vorher schon paar mal drin dort und immer waren es schnelle kills.
also nach der zweiten gruppe mal das recount bemüht.
was ich dann sah, war eig. relativ schockierend....

ich -> 2,4k dps
wl -> 1,3k dps
dk-tank -> 1,1k dps
rogue -> 0,7k dps

da dacht ich mir nur: W T F

dass wir hunter NOCH ganz gut dmg machen, ist ja nix neues. aber dass ich direkt mal deutlich mehr dmg mache als die beiden anderen dd'ler zusammen, war schon recht ungewöhnlich.

also mal den schurken etwas näher beäugt:

3/5 70er gladi-set
2    70er gladi-weapons

joa, ne....was auf 70 gut war, muss auf 80 immer noch gut sein. 
sind ja schließlich epics.
die ganzen guten blauen items vom leveln sind halt nur blau.

epic > blau....ich imba...



seitdem hab ich mir wieder angewöhnt, vorher einfach im arsenal zu schauen.
es ist z.t. echt unglaublich, mit was für eq manche auf 80 rumlaufen.
dabei gibt es doch soviele gute und sinnvolle items durch die unzähligen quests.


----------



## Sandru (19. Dezember 2008)

EvilDivel schrieb:


> Ich kenn das auch und es geht mir ziemlich aufn Nerv mit dem DPS gefrage. Ich benutze kein AddOn wo ich meine DPS sehe, ich nenn einfach immer die aus dem Tooltip vom Schaden. Habe keine Lust mich mit noch mehr Addons für so nen Quatsch einzudecken.



und deswegen hast du garantiert auch keine rotation und bleibst noch hinterm tank im damagemeter,
solche leute liebe ich und habe ich zum fressen gern.

ich habe zum glück nur einen mail healer und einen MT wo ich mir meine grp aussuchen kann.
und diese wollen ja auch einen anständigen tank haben der die agro halten kann oder einen heiler der seinen job versteht.

im endeffekt regen sich doch jetzt seit dem addon nur die schleimer und nichtskönner auf besonders die DD's ,weil sie sich eben nicht 
mehr auf kosten anderer ausstatten können und epics absahnen können.

Ich schmeisse die leute die ihr handwerk nicht verstehen,egal welche klasse spätestens nach der dritten trashgrp raus oder leave selbst,
weil ich absulot null bock habe auf wipen und sinnlose stunden in einer ini zu verbringen.

und was ist schwer sich die ini einmal anzukucken auf normal,alles zu verstehen und dann auch hero easy durchzulatschen
(wenn man 4 fähige mitstreiter hat)




so long


----------



## Lwellewhyn (19. Dezember 2008)

Damagemeter sind so eine etwas zwiespätige Sache.
Keine Frage sehr sinnvoll, weil sie einem zeigen, woran es mangelt, nur leider schaue einige Leute NUR nach den DPS und vergessen die andern Dinge
Letztenendes bilden die Daten eine Argumentationshilfe, die eben zeigen kann, das man mit Char A nicht weiter kommt und warum.
Dadurch das man dieses Spiel mit so unterschiedlichen Ansprüchen spielen kann, und PVP und/oder PVE machen kann, kommt es oft dazu das Pseudo DD sich für den allerbesten halten, weil sie im PVP eben so viel umhauen.
Es ist einfach nicht jedem Klar, das man einen Gegner erst einmal treffen muss, um Schaden anzurichten. Es ist auch nicht jedem klar, dann wenn ein Mob so nen komischen Fleck auf den Boden kleckert, und das Leben weniger Wird, das man da rausgehen sollte.
Weil viele Spieler dieses einfach nicht gewohnt sind.
Ich habe auch schon ein Schurkenpäärchen erlebt das zusammen im Bosskampf weniger Schaden zusammen gemacht hat als der Kriegertank, und es zu einem Enrage gekommen ist der dann nicht mehr gegenheilbar war, und dieses Päärchen hat vor der Ini ne 5er Gruppe relativ problemlos dahingeschnetzelt.
Wenn man in eine Ini geht, besorgt man sich vorher entsprechende Ausrüstung, und sorgt dafür das die Skillung eben auf PVE ausgerichtet ist, dann klappt es auch mit dem Schaden.
Mit kleinen Brötchen wird man auch satt, es dauert vielleicht länger. Mit ist ein DD lieber der sich unterschätzt, denn 2/3 der DDs überschätzen sich.
Einen schlechten DD kann man idR durchfüttern, bei sehr gutem Tank und sehr gutem DD und Bossen die nicht zu schnell in den Enrage gehen auch mal 2. aber es ist nicht die Aufgabe des Tanks den Schaden zu machen.
Wenn ihr mit 80 nicht auf 1400-1500 DPS kommt, und zwar egal welche Klasse, schaut was Ihr falsch macht, denn so gehört kein DD in ne Hero.


----------



## Urengroll (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele Tank, Heiler und Damage Dealer. Ich kenne alle Sichten und muss sagen, das hier einige eine komische Meinung haben. Man kann nicht anhand von zahlen sehen, wie gut jemand ist.
Was nutzt es dem DD'ler am meisten Dämäge zu fahren.Um den Tank die Aggro zu klauen?
Was nutz es einem Heiler, der 1500 Zaubermacht hat, wenn er 80% Overheal hat?
Was nutz es dem Tank noch so viel Life, wenn er nicht venünftig Mobgruppen pullen kann?

DPS finde ich persönlich auch Schwachsinnig. Ein Hexer z.B. braucht min. 3 sek. bis er Schaden macht, in den kleineren Ini's liegt der Mob doch schon längst.
Manaklassen sollten vor dem Kampf Mana haben bevor es weiter geht, den ohne Mana keinen Schaden.
Ich springe meistens auch als DD'ler als Tank ein um einen Mob zu binden, während der Zeit kann ich auch nicht unbedingt den Schaden fahren, den ich wollte.

Demnächst werde ich auch Gruppen suchen und lade nur Leute ein, die mit dem Anfangsbuchstaben Z haben. 

Der Spaß sollte doch im Vordergrund sein. Auch wenn ich mal Wipe und ich weiß woran es liegt, werde ich trotzdem mein bestes geben, damit es weiter geht.
Spielen und spielen können sind 2 verschiedene Dinge.
Man braucht ja auch mal Herausforderungen. Was anderes ist es, wenn ich z.B. den bronzenen Drachen haben will, da "muss" schon Schaden kommen usw. 
sonst ist der schon lange Futsch.


----------



## birdra (19. Dezember 2008)

"wieviel dps fährst du?" ist die dümmste frage, die man stellen kann. kommt vorallem auf support und den encounter an .,. 
equip anschauen und fresse halten...wäre besser, als so dumme fragen zu stellen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Dezember 2008)

Tja, WoW ist kein Spiel sondern ein gutes Deutsches Amt...
Da sitzt erstmal einer mit verstaubter Brille da "Name und Level? *Stempel drauf* Kleidung? *Stempel drauf* Umgang? *Stempel drauf* Kein Geld! *Stempel drauf und rausschmiss*"


----------



## MxSyl3r (19. Dezember 2008)

also ich hab damit sehr schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, wenn man nicht fragt
ich bin tank, gehge jeden tag min. 1 hero ini (daylie) und da kommt es mir leider vieeeel zu oft unter das "dds" weniger dmg fahrn als ich
ich hab 1.2k dps btw nich viel aber reicht schon fürn tank
der höhepunkt ist dann ja wenn ich der topdd bin find ich dann schon krass

gerade weil JEDER dd heros geht egal obs ein s2 80er mit 800dps ist find ich dann schon bitter
als tank hat man solche freiheiten nich ohne halbwegs gutes equip und life wird man doch nie mitgenommen !
also irgendwas muss man ja tun damit man nich so miese dds mitkriegt in den inis
also frag ich halt lieber bevor dann die entäuschung in der ini im recount steht

und ich frag lieber nach den dps weil:
letztens wir suchen einen dd für vio hero...
dudu meldet sich is feral geskillt ich frag schon im vorhinein nach den dps
er weis es nicht genau okay was solls
nennt mir dann aber das er 4.4k ap und 40% crit hat
denk ich mir wow hört sich doch gut an weil ich selber ja nur 2.5k ap hab
in der ini er fährt knapp 1k dps...
dann sprech ich ihn drauf an und er mit völligem unverständnis switcht in bärform hat dadurch 800dps
gut alle fangen an ein wenig darüber zu reden dann kommt er auf einmal:
ich muss mit der gilde kara und geht !

und auf sowas hab ich echt keine lust mehr 

sooo long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## HMC-Pretender (19. Dezember 2008)

Finde diese Frage nach DPS ziemlich überflüssig. Ich habe keine Ahnung von meiner DPS, nicht mal grob Größenordnungsmäßig. Was ich von meiner DPS weiß, ist dass sie situativ stark schwankt und natürlich auch zeitlich nicht konstant ist. In kurzen Burst-Kämpfen liegt sie weit höher als über längere Strecken ermittelt, je nach Gruppenzusammenstellung sind andere Buffs aktiv und je nach Gegner kann ich andere Fähigkeiten einsetzen

Selbst wenn ich mir also die Mühe machen würde das mal zu überschlagen (Addons zum messen werde ich mir wohl eher nicht installieren, da es mich nunmal nicht interessiert), würde dem Fragesteller eine einfache Zahl also kaum weiterhelfen. Selbst wenn ich ihm eine detailierte Erklärung dazu liefere bleibt immer noch die Frage was er dann mit der Erkenntnis wirklich anfangen kann, denn selbst im PvE gibts andere Dinge die ebenfalls wichtig sind...


----------



## Messerstich (19. Dezember 2008)

Allen Noobtanks hier, Die leute nach DPS in eine Gruppe einladen, denen sei gesagt: Jeder der seinen charakter beherrscht, fährt eine dps die aussreicht um euch 
möchtegern Tanks die Aggro zu klauen.Aber die kunst des dd´s ist es genau so viel schaden zu machen, das ihr Tank´s nicht die Aggro verliert, deshalb ist es im raid auch wichtig, das der Maintank in langen Bosskämpfen durch Hunter hochgeschossen wird , bzw. durch schurken durch Schurkenhandel oben an der aggrospitze bleibt.Wer aber nach DPS in einer Grppe fragt, der hat garantiert noch nie einen Raid mitgemacht, ausser vielleicht Alterac.
P.S. Mimimimi antworten bitte nur von leuten , die vor Patch 3.0 ihr T5 oder T6 geholt haben.


----------



## Atroniss (19. Dezember 2008)

Tja so ist dei Gesellschaft heute..Oberflächlig ,Gierig,faul und Egoistitsch


----------



## MxSyl3r (19. Dezember 2008)

@messerstich:
du behauptest also das ein tank nicht genug aggro hält ?
ich denke schon jeder ordentliche tank kann auch von nem retridin dk etc. mit 2.4kdps oder mehr locker
die aggro halten dafür ist er schhliesslich tank und wer die aggro nur durch dmg aufbaut sollte vlt
lieber mal umskillen


----------



## Blibb (19. Dezember 2008)

Ist doch ne gute Sache, werden die Leute rausgefiltert die ihre Klasse net spielen können. und davon gibts ja immerhin einige. Equip hat nichts damit zu tun was man kann oder net, dps schon eher aber man kann sich auch net aussschließlich darauf verlassen. Übersicht ist mindestens genauso wichtig wie anständigen dmg fahren.
Für Heroics isses eh Quatsch und überflüssig, durch die meisten kommt man selbst mit popeligen 900 dps durch, dauert halt nur länger.
Aber in Raids gehts halt net wegen dem Enragetimern und so.


----------



## Esquan (19. Dezember 2008)

Messerstich schrieb:


> Allen Noobtanks hier, Die leute nach DPS in eine Gruppe einladen, denen sei gesagt: Jeder der seinen charakter beherrscht, fährt eine dps die aussreicht um euch
> möchtegern Tanks die Aggro zu klauen.Aber die kunst des dd´s ist es genau so viel schaden zu machen, das ihr Tank´s nicht die Aggro verliert, deshalb ist es im raid auch wichtig, das der Maintank in langen Bosskämpfen durch Hunter hochgeschossen wird , bzw. durch schurken durch Schurkenhandel oben an der aggrospitze bleibt.Wer aber nach DPS in einer Grppe fragt, der hat garantiert noch nie einen Raid mitgemacht, ausser vielleicht Alterac.
> P.S. Mimimimi antworten bitte nur von leuten , die vor Patch 3.0 ihr T5 oder T6 geholt haben.




Ich glaub da fühlt sich einer angegriffen.
Vielleicht verstehst du das Thema nicht aber es geht darum dass es immer mehr DDs gibt die weniger Schaden fahren als ein Tank. Und ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher ob die es schaffen aggro zu ziehen...

Wenn ich für meine Gruppe nen DD haben will der 2k+ DPS fährt dann hab ich nen Tank der das auch vertragen kann und keinen Grünling.
Was ist so schlimm daran, das Tank und Heiler sich langsam auch ihre DDs aussuchen wollen?


----------



## Messerstich (19. Dezember 2008)

weil AoE was anderes ist, wie Single Target
man kann Äpfel auch nicht mit Birnen vergleichen, genau so wenig wie die DPS von verschiedenen klassen.
wenn ihr einen speedrun machen wollt, dann macht man das eh nicht mit randoms, dann n immt man 1 hexer 2 mages 1 tank und einen heiler


----------



## Faimith (19. Dezember 2008)

Hiho

Ich bin selber DD und versteh Euer Problem mit der nachfrage nach dem DPS nicht.

Ich bin oft froh das ich in einer Grp bin wo die Mobs schnell down gehen und der Heal stimmt.. oder Ihr nicht?..

Wir hatten einen Dk dabei der hatte 600 Dps.. das auf lvl 80ig.. halte ich persönlich nicht so viel von! Wobei es in diesem Fall vermutlich am Skill lag.

Und wenn solche Casual-Zocker nicht raiden gehen können, mir solls recht sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

MFG


----------



## MxSyl3r (19. Dezember 2008)

tanks machen nich nur AoE schaden !
und casuals können geanuso gut raiden wie alle nolifer da draussen


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (19. Dezember 2008)

es geht hier aber nicht um raids sondern um inis, und da isses auf 80 sowas von piepegal, dass man viel dmg fährt (solange es natürlich nicht rabiat wenig ist. 1000 sollten es schon sein, aber das schafft auf 80 wirklich jeder).
leute, die vor ner ini nach dps fragen sind meiner meinung nach nicht mit viel talent gesegnet, da es viel mehr darum geht, ob man seine klasse spielen kann. was bringt mir nen 1,5k dps-rogue, ders nich geschissen kriegt, bei der nova in hdb vom boss abzuhauen und sofort wieder dranzugehn? genau, nichts!
dann lieber einen der nur 1k fährt, aber dafür weiß, wie er selbst und alle anderen am leben bleiben.

die inis in nordend sind alle pipifax, auch die heros. mein mage hat noch zu 70% BT-equip an und meine grp sind bisher auch an keiner hero gescheitert....

gestern sind mir richtige gimps untergekommen, ham nach nem dd  für hdb gesucht, ich natürlich sofort mit inv angeschrieben. ich werd eingeladen und sofort wieder gekickt. auf meine nachfrage was das denn soll kam die antwort "sorry, unter 14k mana nehmen wir dich keine hero mit". dafür gabs dann von mir nen fettes loool und ich hab mir ne grp mit hirn gesucht. vielleicht ham die auch hdb mit naxx verwechselt, aber naja.

an sich kann jeder 80iger, der entweder noch gutes bc-equip anhat oder schon einigermaßen aus nonheros equipt ist, locker jede hero mitgehen, diese dps-schwanzvergleiche und so sind alles großer schwachsinn


----------



## Angelsilver (19. Dezember 2008)

Messerstich schrieb:


> Allen Noobtanks hier, Die leute nach DPS in eine Gruppe einladen, denen sei gesagt: Jeder der seinen charakter beherrscht, fährt eine dps die aussreicht um euch
> möchtegern Tanks die Aggro zu klauen.Aber die kunst des dd´s ist es genau so viel schaden zu machen, das ihr Tank´s nicht die Aggro verliert, deshalb ist es im raid auch wichtig, das der Maintank in langen Bosskämpfen durch Hunter hochgeschossen wird , bzw. durch schurken durch Schurkenhandel oben an der aggrospitze bleibt.Wer aber nach DPS in einer Grppe fragt, der hat garantiert noch nie einen Raid mitgemacht, ausser vielleicht Alterac.
> P.S. Mimimimi antworten bitte nur von leuten , die vor Patch 3.0 ihr T5 oder T6 geholt haben.




Würd ich gern sehen wie du mir als Tank aggro wegnimmst oder drüberkommst egal welche klasse ,
der einzige der das schafft is Dk mit ghul -armee und da kann man ja dann schnell abspotten^^


----------



## vandrator (19. Dezember 2008)

ich habe mir jetzt viele threads durchgelesen...manche waren für mich schlüssig manche nicht...ich spiele einen lvl 80 magier...ich spiele zum spass und will auch spass und nervenkitzel in inis haben. ich möchte mich auch verbessern...mit besserem equip und auch lernen wie ich besser meinen auf feuer geskillten magier sinnvoll einbringen kann...mein schadensboni ist bei 1023 zur zeit...in normalen inis in nordend war ich eigentlich fast immer mit meinem schaden in recount an platz 1 oder 2...ich kann mich aber auch erinnern bei einem ergebnis eines recounts einen dps von "nur" etwas über 1200 gehabt zu haben...
mir ist es eigentlich immer am wichtigsten in inis spass zu haben...und versuche meine rolle so gut wie es mir möglich ist zu spielen...ich achte meistens darauf wenn der heiler aggro oder adds gezogen hat ihm die abzunehmen...sheepe was zu sheepen ist...etc pp..und dabei ist es mir auch egal was am ende für reppkosten rauskommen:-)
jetzt hab ich mal eine frage und bin über konstruktive ratschläge dankbar...mein char heisst vandrator und ich spiele auf dem realm shattrat...ich war grad auf www.imba...dingsbums aber mein englisch ist nicht tauglich um das was dort steht zu verstehen...wie gut oder schlecht bin ich denn?

lg und frohes fest an alle

Stephan


----------



## Thewizard76 (19. Dezember 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Find ich ok - denn schlechte DDler machen es dem Tank und dem Heiler unnoetig schwer und maulen am Ende womoeglich noch rum, wenn der Heiler OOM geht und sie sterben laesst.
> 
> Natuerlich ist es meist wichtiger, dass man die Bosstaktiken beherrscht, sich bewegt wenn noetig usw. - aber das sind halt Dinge die man bei der Suche nach Randoms schlecht abfragen kann. Daher fragt man halt nach Dingen wie der DPS - was auch ausssagekraeftiger ist als Crit%, AP usw., denn diese beziehen sich nur auf die Ausruestung und sagen nix ueber die Faehigkeiten des Spielers aus. Und wenn man als Heiler 800DPS fahren kann, dann sieht man halt nicht ein, warum man einen DDler mitnehmen soll, der Schwierigkeiten hat an der 1000er-Marke zu kratzen.


Ich spiele einen 80er Schurken und habe jetzt schon des öfteren mal andere Schurken gefragt was ich falsch mache den bei meinem Equip und der Rota die ich fahre sollte ich auch 2k machen aber bei meinem steht nur 900-1000 dps bei meiner Freundin 1,5 bis 2 k was stimmt jetzt frage ich mich.
Dann fahre ich manchmal auch 900 dps und mache aber den meisten schaden.die anderen fahren 2k dps also in den oberen rängen über mir und beim schaden stehe ich auf platz eins wie kann das also sein.
Wie schon gesagt wurde nicht immer nur auf die Zahlen achten


----------



## Thewizard76 (19. Dezember 2008)

Angelsilver schrieb:


> Würd ich gern sehen wie du mir als Tank aggro wegnimmst oder drüberkommst egal welche klasse ,
> der einzige der das schafft is Dk mit ghul -armee und da kann man ja dann schnell abspotten^^


Das geht so schnell das ich Dir als Schurke die Aggro klaue. Ich fange kurz nach Dir an und habe nach einer Rota die Aggro.
Zum Glück gibt es Schurkenhandel und dann kriegst Du die ganze Aggro von mir die ich innerhalb von 6 sek aufbaue. Sprich ich warte damit bis kurz vor meinem Finisher und klicke es dann an und schon können alle dd´s voll draufrozen und nichts passiert mehr.
Das Prob ist nur das durch die Zeit die man damit aufwendet auch die DPS einbricht. Schon ausprobiert mal mit mal ohne selbe Gruppe selber Boss selber Gear.
Man kann nicht nur DPS werte ablesen sondern muss schauen das die Gruppe zusammenspielt.
Was bringt es Dir als Tank wenn du die Aggro halten kannst wenn Du nicht mal dazu kommst sie aufzubauen. Sprich du willst zum Mob und kurz vorher haut der Pyro rein. LOL


----------



## Esquan (19. Dezember 2008)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Das geht so schnell das ich Dir als Schurke die Aggro klaue. Ich fange kurz nach Dir an und habe nach einer Rota die Aggro.
> Zum Glück gibt es Schurkenhandel und dann kriegst Du die ganze Aggro von mir die ich innerhalb von 6 sek aufbaue. Sprich ich warte damit bis kurz vor meinem Finisher und klicke es dann an und schon können alle dd´s voll draufrozen und nichts passiert mehr.
> Das Prob ist nur das durch die Zeit die man damit aufwendet auch die DPS einbricht. Schon ausprobiert mal mit mal ohne selbe Gruppe selber Boss selber Gear.
> Man kann nicht nur DPS werte ablesen sondern muss schauen das die Gruppe zusammenspielt.
> Was bringt es Dir als Tank wenn du die Aggro halten kannst wenn Du nicht mal dazu kommst sie aufzubauen. Sprich du willst zum Mob und kurz vorher haut der Pyro rein. LOL




Ich denke dass du, und viele andere nopch nicht wirklich verstanden haben worum es geht.
Es geht nicht darum ob ein DD 100 oder 200 DPS mehr fährt.
Es geht darum den (gar nicht so seltenen) 1k und weniger DDs mal klar zu machen dass sie vielleicht an sich arbeiten sollten.


----------



## Schneelilie (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab zum Beispiel kein Penismeter wo ich sowas angucken könnte. Dazu bin ich mit meinen DD's auf "Gruppenfreundlich" geskillt und nicht auf "Tank und Heiler zum weinen bringen". Liegt wohl daran, dass ich a) eine Frau bin und b) sowohl tank als auch heiler als auch DD spiele.

Meine Magierin 8eine der 3 die ich habe) ist auf Frost, weil es sowohl im der Gruppe als auch im Raid nützlich ist. Neben dem geringem Manaverbrauch und hohem Manareg für alle kann ich auch noch dem Heiler paar mal öffter mit der Frostnova das Leben retten. ok, rettet nicht immer meins dabei. Aber die Heiler sind froh. Das ich da mit einem DD der sonst absolut NICHTS kann (*hust* DK/Schurke/Hexer) im DPS nicht mithalten kann, wenn ich dazu noch decurse wenns nötig ist, ist absolut klar. Dadurch bin ich aber keine schlechtere Spielerin. Sondern schlicht keine Egomanin, wie die anderen.

Weiterhin sagen die DPS NICHTS über den Schaden. Die bereits paar mal erwähnten Vorfälle ala "Dps 4ter, Damage 1ter" gab es schon in BC und ist immernoch so. Irgendwann merkens die Leute... Irgendwann

Edit: Mein lieber Esq.... wie auch immer man dein namen schreibt, beim editieren she ich ihn nicht. Der typ über mir. An sich arbeiten? Raus aus dem Keller und geh frische Luft atmen! Es ist ein Spiel. Als Dot Hexer hab ich schon in BC mit meinen 900 DPS ein 1400 im Schaden abgehängt. Und wenn mir dann sowas wie DU mit "müssen an sich arbeiten" kommt, sowas lach ich nur aus. An sich arbeiten.... Es ist ein Spiel. Lern das endlich mal!


----------



## advanced08 (19. Dezember 2008)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Recount hat nix mit Schwanzvergleich oder ähnliches zu tun. Recount zeigt Dir im Detail an womit du wieviel Dmg gemacht hast. Recount ist in erster Linie ein Optimerungstool des eigenen Schadens.



zudem zeigt es wie viele misses parrys etc man hat und vorallem bei welcher attacke und mit welcher man am meisten dmg gemacht hat welchen skill man in der rota vllt auslassen kann da zu wenig dmg ist etc

für alle die mehr wissen wollen da gibts nen paar infos

http://wow.buffed.de/guides/1617



MxSyl3r schrieb:


> also ich hab damit sehr schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, wenn man nicht fragt
> ich bin tank, gehge jeden tag min. 1 hero ini (daylie) und da kommt es mir leider vieeeel zu oft unter das "dds" weniger dmg fahrn als ich
> ich hab 1.2k dps btw nich viel aber reicht schon fürn tank



wer mit 80 1.2k dps hat kann meiner meinung nach mit der klasse nicht umgehen und sollte bissien in den klassenforen über die klasse nachlesen dies hilft enorm 

okay falls es nen frischer 80ger ist dann verständlich da die skillung wahrscheinlich noch die lvl skillung ist keine gems verzauberungen drauf sind

bis jetz hab ich so die erfahrung gemacht in den normalen nordend inis das 1 dd immer weiter unten ist als alle anderen 

ich fahr mit lvl 72 in den inis 850-1000dps(mit buffs)bei bossen bei trash meistens sogar 100 dps mehr dank tod und verfall pestilenz 

solo beim lvln komme ich auf ungefähr 800-900


----------



## Spectrales (19. Dezember 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt die reine dps nützt überhaupt nichts wenn man nur dps fährt verliert der tank die aggro ist dd tod ergo kein schaden mehr heiler oom wipe
> 
> als dd gehört dazu auch die anderen mitspieler im auge zu haben zum Beispiel Heiler wenn der die Aggro hat durch ein add Zieh ich sie mir wenn der tank Grade nicht kann.
> man muß alles können Movement/Support/und schaden wenn eins davon fehlt kann man sich nicht als einer Bezeichnen der Ahnung von seiner Klasse hat



Seit Wotlk sollte ein Tank kein Problem mehr haben aggro zu halten. Ausser vielleicht ein oom Palatank.
Ich kann ohne Problem meine 2K fahren ohne jemals aggro zu ziehen.

Und btw ist Recount ursprünglich für den Raidleiter um zu kucken, wer was bringt und wer nicht. Wer nix bringt bekommt erklärt, wie man einen vernünftigen Schaden aufbaut, weil ansonsten dauern 10 Mann Raid-Encounter bis zu 30 Sekunden länger, was wiederum übel sein kann für Heiler.


----------



## Asenerbe (19. Dezember 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Seit WotlK raus ist und man als DD eine Gruppe sucht kommt des öfteren die Frage "Wieviel DPS fährts du denn?".
> Ist das der neue Trend? Mit BC hats gereicht wenn man paar Eckdaten wie % crit, AP & Hit wusste (wie auch bei Heilern +Heal, %Crit, ev. Mp5).
> ...




Ich bin Tank, und geh, oder besser gesagt ging, sehr oft mit Random Gruppen inis. Es kotzt mich einfach an das in letzter Zeit immer mehr "DD´s", oder besser gesagt welche die glauben welche zu sein (!!) wichtig in Heroics rennen müssen, und man dann öfters mal ne Heroic abbrechen muss weil die Bosse nicht down gehen, *weil der dmg* fehlt!

Da ich ziemlich schnell 80 wurde, ging ich auch schon sehr früh Heroics. Das genial war das man Anfangs immer richtig durchgerusht ist durch die heroic Inis!
Da kurz nach Start des Addons einfach die Leute schnell 80 wurden die sich auch wirklich für´s Spiel interessieren, und auch die dementsprechende Ahnung haben!

Nun ist wirklich schon Hinz und Kunz 80, und heroic Random Gruppen sind öfters nur mehr ein Graus!
Und ja ich finde nichts schlimmes daran dd´s nach den dps zu fragen.

Von mir als Tank wird auch erwartet das ich crit imun bin, und die Aggro halten kann. Wenn dann in heroic Inis von 3 sogenannten dd´s *2 unter mir im dmg Meter sind*, dann hab ich schon genug!
Den dann wird das für gewöhnlich ein sehr nervenaufreibender Run.....


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt wird hier auch noch angefangen um Sekunden zu feilschen ich glaubs net... Was ist aus dem "Ich spiel ein Spiel" geworden? "WAS?! Du hast 2 Sekunden länger als der andere gebraucht um den Mob zu killen? Scher dich weg!" ich glaub ihr spinnt *gg* Gibt noch sowas das nennt sich Spaß... ist ein ganz anderes System als der dauernde Schwanzvergleich... und viel befriedigender!


----------



## Caps-lock (19. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Jetzt wird hier auch noch angefangen um Sekunden zu feilschen ich glaubs net... Was ist aus dem "Ich spiel ein Spiel" geworden? "WAS?! Du hast 2 Sekunden länger als der andere gebraucht um den Mob zu killen? Scher dich weg!" ich glaub ihr spinnt *gg* Gibt noch sowas das nennt sich Spaß... ist ein ganz anderes System als der dauernde Schwanzvergleich... und viel befriedigender!



gut vielleicht sind wir ja noch nich so übermäßig toll ausgerüstet aber beim Timeevent in Strath geht es halt manchmal um Sekunden und wenn man einen DD dabei hat der bei jeder Gruppe dafür sorgt das man 2-3 Sekunden länger braucht kostet am ende auch mal 2-3 Minuten und das kann über Drache oder kein Drache entscheiden....

Und so oft wie ich als Tank mit der Frage Live Rüstung Ausweichen genervt wurde, sollte man auch das recht haben die DDs unter die Lupe zu nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und wenn manche Leute halt vor sich hindümpeln und das Spiel wie The Sims angehen können sie das gerne machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es gibt nun mal auch Leute die spielen um die Erfolge in den Heroes abzugrasen


----------



## advanced08 (19. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Jetzt wird hier auch noch angefangen um Sekunden zu feilschen ich glaubs net... Was ist aus dem "Ich spiel ein Spiel" geworden? "WAS?! Du hast 2 Sekunden länger als der andere gebraucht um den Mob zu killen? Scher dich weg!" ich glaub ihr spinnt *gg* Gibt noch sowas das nennt sich Spaß... ist ein ganz anderes System als der dauernde Schwanzvergleich... und viel befriedigender!



klar ist es nur ein spiel und jeder will spaß haben denke ich mal

aber man kann auch in none heros spaß haben und solange in den jeweiligen instanzen sich besseres equip farmen

ansonsten gilt gute gilde suchen und mit der rein


----------



## Nasiria (19. Dezember 2008)

buuge schrieb:


> solche fragen sind auch gerechtfertigt. den heiler fragt man, wieviel heilbonus, den tank ob crit immun etc.
> 
> dann darf man wohl nen ddler fragen wieviel dps er fährt.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das schon einmal angesprochen wurde, aber ich mag gerne meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ich bin Schutzpaladin und habe da also schon amüsante Erlebnisse gemacht, was das DPS-Verhältnis zwischen mir und dem Rest angeht. Zum Beispiel erst heute wieder hatte ich alleine 51,6% des Schadens gemacht, aber es hat mit den Leuten trotzdem einen richtigen Spaß gemacht, weil es einfach keine Deppen vom Dienst waren, die wild umhergeschlagen haben, sondern auch Reihenfolgen einhalten konnten.
Und das fällt mir auch schon öfters auf, dass ich in den 5er Instanzen Platz 1 oder 2 im Schaden habe, aber es stört mich einfach nicht wirklich.


----------



## Kashiro (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab das schon vor dem Addon gefragt.
Wenn ich mit teilweise Random Kara ging. Ich wollte halt vermeiden eine Gruppe zu bekommen wo ich der einzigste üüber 500 dps bin...


----------



## Holyjudge (19. Dezember 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt die reine dps nützt überhaupt nichts wenn man nur dps fährt verliert der tank die aggro ist dd tod ergo kein schaden mehr heiler oom wipe
> 
> als dd gehört dazu auch die anderen mitspieler im auge zu haben zum Beispiel Heiler wenn der die Aggro hat durch ein add Zieh ich sie mir wenn der tank Grade nicht kann
> 
> ...



noch nie soviel dumme scheiße gehört! als guter tank kann der dd soviel dmg machen  wie er will
du verlierst die aggro nicht
und wenn heiler aggro haben jo dann mach als stoff mal einen cast auf den mob der den heiler attacked 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der killt dich in hc inis schneller als du sagen kannst "  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "
wenn man nicht gerade dk / pala ist


----------



## Esquan (19. Dezember 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Edit: Mein lieber Esq.... wie auch immer man dein namen schreibt, beim editieren she ich ihn nicht. Der typ über mir. An sich arbeiten? Raus aus dem Keller und geh frische Luft atmen! Es ist ein Spiel. Als Dot Hexer hab ich schon in BC mit meinen 900 DPS ein 1400 im Schaden abgehängt. Und wenn mir dann sowas wie DU mit "müssen an sich arbeiten" kommt, sowas lach ich nur aus. An sich arbeiten.... Es ist ein Spiel. Lern das endlich mal!



Hm irgendwie interessiert das mit dem Spiel die Leute bei Tanks und Heilern keine Sau ^^ 
Ich finds nur fair dass man auch mal auf die DDs achtet. Und DPS ist nunmal der einfachste Wert für euch.

Zudem glaube ich du WILLST mich missverstehen. Ich rede von DDs mit denen man z.B. bei Anub'arak nach 11 Minuten wiped weil dem Heiler das Mana ausgeht. Leider gibt es immer mehr davon. 
Und jeder DD geht halt sofort mit lvl 80 in alle Heros - Tanks und Heilern wird oft genug gesagt sie sollten erstmal EQ farmen...


----------



## Schneelilie (19. Dezember 2008)

Esquan schrieb:


> Hm irgendwie interessiert das mit dem Spiel die Leute bei Tanks und Heilern keine Sau ^^
> Ich finds nur fair dass man auch mal auf die DDs achtet. Und DPS ist nunmal der einfachste Wert für euch.
> 
> Zudem glaube ich du WILLST mich missverstehen. Ich rede von DDs mit denen man z.B. bei Anub'arak nach 11 Minuten wiped weil dem Heiler das Mana ausgeht. Leider gibt es immer mehr davon.
> Und jeder DD geht halt sofort mit lvl 80 in alle Heros - Tanks und Heilern wird oft genug gesagt sie sollten erstmal EQ farmen...



Du veralgemeinerst. Nicht JEDER DD geht sofort Heros. Nur wiel euch teilweise nur Deppen begleiten, heisst es nicht das alle Deppen sind. Es gibt auch Vernünftige, aber die gehen lieber mit ihren Stammleuten irgendwohin, die nicht nach Werten fragen die im Spiel selbst nicht ausgelesen werden können. Crit, Critimmu, Heal, Mana, Leben... Das alles kannst du ohne schwule Männeraddons im Spiel auslesen. DPS kannst du nicht ohne nachweislich fehlerhafte Addons auslesen. Nachweislich, da sie nur dann stimmen würden, wenn jeder in der Gruppe Recount hätte und alle Mobs die ihr haut auch. Da das nicht der Fall ist, stimmen die Zahlen vorn und hinten nicht.

Nur als Info: Ich hab nichts gegen Männer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber dieses bescheuerte Dmg-meter getuhe hab ich als heiler in classic gehasst, als Heiler in BC, als tank in BC und als DD in beiden. und in Wrath hasse ich es nicht weniger und werde es nie wieniger hassen.

Tja. Würdet ihr mehr auf Skill achten und weniger auf +/- 100 Zaubermacht, würdet ihr nciht wie blöd Heiler suchen!

Ooook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir egal. Da ich keinen meiner 3 Heiler-Chars bsi jetzt auch nur angefangen hab Richtung 80 zu spielen. Habe lieber meine dritte Magierin gelevelt *schulterzuck*


----------



## Lwellewhyn (19. Dezember 2008)

advanced08 schrieb:


> wer mit 80 1.2k dps hat kann meiner meinung nach mit der klasse nicht umgehen und sollte bissien in den klassenforen über die klasse nachlesen dies hilft enorm


Ich weis nicht ob Du überlesen hast das es ein Tank ist, und für nen Tank ist das noch ok.

Wenn man einem Tank nicht ganz am Anfang die Aggro im Bossfight klaut, dann schaft man es es nur noch als Tank, oder durch abspotten.
Das man sowas bei nicht Palas beim Trash am Anfang schaffen kann ist mit auch bewusst.

Ein Magier der Enfluchen soll, wird selbstverständlich vom Schadenmachen abgehalten. Und für Hero inis braucht man nicht wirklich 2.5K DPS oder mehr, aber sowas erleichtert die Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Nur sollte jedem klar sein, das es eben ein zuwenig an Schaden gibt, und wenn man einen oder zwei DDs hat die ihr Handwerk nicht verstehen, wird man niemanden ums Eck bringen können.
Es kann auch nicht sein das man nen t7.5 Tank und Heiler braucht um den Schaden durch den Enrage zu kompensieren bzw Heilen, weil die DDs nicht ihre Aufgabe machen.

Nicht ohne Grund versucht _man_ die Archievments/Timeevents eben nicht mit Randoms. Und ich weis das man 10% der Spielern damit Unrecht tut, dadurch das man sie ignoriert.
Aber so lange die vorgegebenen Erfolge nicht abgearbeitet werden, werde ich bestimmt nicht den Erfolg anstreben, mit 2 700 DPS Schurken alle Herobosse zu besiegen.

So wie sich alle Tanks (bis auf die Druiden) darauf einstellen mussten, das man eben 540 Verteidigung erreichen muss, sich damit auseinander setzen mussten Gruppen zu tanken, und gleichzeitig die Aggro bei allen Mobs zu halten, und gleichzeitig den erlittenen Schaden geeignet reduzieren. So wie die Heiler sich darauf einstellen, das Spieler zu dämlich sind aus nem Blizzard etc zu latschen, die Rüstung der Tanks in vielen Events auf 0 reduziert wird.
So müssen sich DDs auch auf die Veränderungen einstellen, und es ist nicht viel Schwerer geworden, einfach Informieren, welche Gegenstände helfen wirklich weiter und welche nicht. Und ja manchmal muss man auch erst den Ruf von der Argentumdämmerung farmen, bevor man den Ruf für den Chopper als Schurken zusammen hat.
Und es muss vielleicht anders als vorher gesockelt werden, damit man wieder ordentlich trifft.
Aber es wird den DDs so einfach gemacht wie je zuvor, es gibt die Testpuppen, es gibt Glyphen, testet bis Ihr Euren neuen Weg gefunden habt, denn die alten Pfade sind ausgetreten und damit erreicht man nur noch schlecht das Ziel.


----------



## Náyla. (19. Dezember 2008)

1. Gibt es überhaupt noch AddOns, die DPS berechnen? Die üblichen sind ja veraltet (SW Stats, DamageMeters) [okay, Recount gibts noch *blush*]
2. Sind 2k DPS doch kein Problem, hat man ja mit 70 schon hinbekommen
3. Stimme ich vielen zu, DPS ist nicht alles.


----------



## Holyjudge (19. Dezember 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> 1. Gibt es überhaupt noch AddOns, die DPS berechnen? Die üblichen sind ja veraltet (SW Stats, DamageMeters)
> 2. Sind 2k DPS doch kein Problem, hat man ja mit 70 schon hinbekommen
> 3. Stimme ich vielen zu, DPS ist nicht alles.



Recount! =) Tolles Tool und funktioniert einwandfrei

zu 2 seh ich ganz genauso! 2k dps sollte jeder mit 80 erreichen können wenn er nicht gerade heal priest ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ciaz (19. Dezember 2008)

Zu BC Zeiten fuhr jeder "durchschnittliche" lila equippte DD mit Heroequip (sprich Kara + Markenzeugs) 800-1000 DPS in den BC Hero Inis; mit T6 Zeugs je nach Tank dann wohl bis hin zu 1500. Im Sunwell Content hatten viele damals schon die 2k DPS geknackt. Wenn du also in den neuen --> Hero <-- Inis jemanden dabei hast, der mit Wotl Equip (durchs Questen kommt man locker an Zeugs ran was T6 entspricht) immer nur noch an der 1k DPS Marke rumkratzt, hat:

a) ne miese Skillung (z.B. Dotlock, was in 5er Inis einfach null Schaden macht, da die Dots nicht durchticken)
b) hat von Wow und seinem Char so viel Ahnung wie ein 3jährer von Quantenphysik
c) deckt neben dem Run zwischendurch wohl noch sein Hausdach neu
d) ist einfach nur ne Grotte.

Ich selbst halte es auch übertrieben direkt nach seinen "DPS" zu fragen, aber wenn Leute nur ~2k DPS Hansis dabei haben wollen, wird das eh alles andere als ein entspannter und interessanter Run. Jeder will schnell durch die Inis um seine Marken/seinen Ruf zu sammeln. Spass ist da wohl was anderes. Wenn so eine Anfrage kommt, kann man sich eh vorstellen wer hinter dem Rechner sitzt:

a) Penismeter Kiddy
b) Pro Nerds
c) Spaten, der sich mit seinem gruenem Gear durchziehen lassen will

Also ignoriert solche Leute einfach! Es gibt viele denen das egal ist und die einfach nur Spass an einem Ini Run haben wollen. Allerdings besorgt euch vorher bitte doch einigermassen Equip. Questen macht wegen der vielen schönen Storylines ziemlich viel Fun und am Ende fallen auch meist gute Belohnungen ab. Die Hälfte des Equips sollte also schon aus blauen Questbelohnungen und 75er-78er Ini Zeugs bestehen, so dass der Run schaffbar ist. Wenn jeder innerhalb der Gruppe mit miesem Zeugs rumäuft, hilft das weder der Gruppe und dem Ziel die Ini erfolgreich abzuschliessen, noch dir selbst, da du dann auch nur deine Zeit in dem Run verschwendest. Es wäre unfair gegenüber den anderen sich quasi durchziehen zu lassen. Schaut mal auf www.maxdps.com vorbei und stöbert ein wenig dort rum. Man kann dort gezielt auswählen, wo man sein potentielles Equip herholen will (bei Malygos 25er zB macht's wohl sinn das Häckchen dort wegzuklicken). Beschafft euch eine Raid/5er Gruppen dienliche Skillung. Die 2k DPS Grenze schafft man nämlich erst, wenn man sein Equip schon auf Level80 (komplett Hero) Niveau hat und dazu muss man ja nun mal in Heros. -.- Oder man ist DK oder Hunter, da gehts dann auch schon mit schlechterem Zeugs (nerv inc. :/)

m2c ciaz.


----------



## Sandru (19. Dezember 2008)

Messerstich schrieb:


> Allen Noobtanks hier, Die leute nach DPS in eine Gruppe einladen, denen sei gesagt: Jeder der seinen charakter beherrscht, fährt eine dps die aussreicht um euch
> möchtegern Tanks die Aggro zu klauen.Aber die kunst des dd´s ist es genau so viel schaden zu machen, das ihr Tank´s nicht die Aggro verliert, deshalb ist es im raid auch wichtig, das der Maintank in langen Bosskämpfen durch Hunter hochgeschossen wird , bzw. durch schurken durch Schurkenhandel oben an der aggrospitze bleibt.Wer aber nach DPS in einer Grppe fragt, der hat garantiert noch nie einen Raid mitgemacht, ausser vielleicht Alterac.
> P.S. Mimimimi antworten bitte nur von leuten , die vor Patch 3.0 ihr T5 oder T6 geholt haben.




du bist ja mal der obertrottel hier, was hat aggro klauen mit einer anständigen DPS über den vollen kampf zu tun, du lachnummer, aber anhand solchen spassten wie du 
macht es eben auch mal sinn nach den DPS zu fragen. Also pack deinen kleinen N8 schurken wieder ein und spiel was anderes.
Der sinn der sache ist aber nicht,das der MT höhere DPS fährt als ein DD!!!erst überlegen ,dann besser machen .
Und ja ich glaube dir sogar das du dein T5 oder höher  vor dem patch geholt hast ,wenn du 24 leute hast die was drauf haben ist es kein problem einen durch zu schleifen und
auszustatten.
und schon allein wegen dem wort noobtanks, ich hoffe und das ist mein wunsch an den weihnachtsmann ,das du niemals mehr für einen tank bekommst für eine ini.
*Meine Erfahrung ist die , die leute die einen DD spielen sind einfach zu feige Veranwortung zu übernehmen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ala Tank oder Heiler*

so long


----------



## Asoriel (19. Dezember 2008)

es kommt absolut nicht nur auf die DPS an, obwohl ich auch sehr oft danach gefragt werde. Erst heute war ich in Turm Hero, ich spiel nen grün/blau/episch-equipten DK und hab ca. 1200 DPS. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich mit einer PvP-Skillung unterwegs war und noch nach einer anständigen Rota such. Der Hunter hatte 1,7k DPS, am Ende hatte ich trotzdem mehr Gesammtschaden.

Klar fragen viele danach, früher mit meinem Affli-WL hatte ich auch recht niedrige DPS-Werte aber nen sehr hohen Gesammtschaden.


----------



## Holyjudge (19. Dezember 2008)

ciaz schrieb:


> Zu BC Zeiten fuhr jeder "durchschnittliche" lila equippte DD mit Heroequip (sprich Kara + Markenzeugs) 800-1000 DPS in den BC Hero Inis; mit T6 Zeugs je nach Tank dann wohl bis hin zu 1500. Im Sunwell Content hatten viele damals schon die 2k DPS geknackt. Wenn du also in den neuen --> Hero <-- Inis jemanden dabei hast, der mit Wotl Equip (durchs Questen kommt man locker an Zeugs ran was T6 entspricht) immer nur noch an der 1k DPS Marke rumkratzt, hat:
> 
> a) ne miese Skillung (z.B. Dotlock, was in 5er Inis einfach null Schaden macht, da die Dots nicht durchticken)
> b) hat von Wow und seinem Char so viel Ahnung wie ein 3jährer von Quantenphysik
> ...



bei a muss ich sagen nö! wenn man die richtigen dots auswählt ala verderbnis und intabiles gebrechen tickt ganz gut und dann einfach sb und bei bossen alle dots
da knacke ich auch in inis die 1k dps auf 70


----------



## Hypz (19. Dezember 2008)

also dps ist ein interessantes Thema , aber wichtig .
Im Endcontent z.B. malygos 25er oder baldiger uludar content ist dps sehr gefragt ...macht man zwar nur mit der Gilde aber selbst dort wird ein DPS Minimum angesetzt.
Und wenn Random Gruppen DPS haben wollen verstehe ich das auch komplett , da man keinen bock 4 stunden in naxx normal abzugimpen , weil der Damage beim Boss fehlt.
Also meine Meinung ist DPS ist mseit dem neuem Addon sehr in den Vordergrund gerückt und wird immer wichtiger =)


----------



## Sandru (19. Dezember 2008)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> gut vielleicht sind wir ja noch nich so übermäßig toll ausgerüstet aber beim Timeevent in Strath geht es halt manchmal um Sekunden und wenn man einen DD dabei hat der bei jeder Gruppe dafür sorgt das man 2-3 Sekunden länger braucht kostet am ende auch mal 2-3 Minuten und das kann über Drache oder kein Drache entscheiden....
> 
> Und so oft wie ich als Tank mit der Frage Live Rüstung Ausweichen genervt wurde, sollte man auch das recht haben die DDs unter die Lupe zu nehmen
> 
> ...


 /sign, mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen

und ich glaub das wir wieder bald bei dem casual/pro tread landen!!
wir pro's investieren halt mehr zeit für WoW, und sind nun mal besser und pfiffiger was die ini's angeht,weil wir eben 
jeden tag die heros abgrasen und marken farmen.
Ich habe schon immer gesagt,jeder der nicht eine gewisse menge zeit in das game steckt,sollte lieber gleich aufhören damit,
ihr kommt nicht weit und werdet nichts erreichen,evtl. durch nervs. usw.
auch wenn das spiel jetzt viel einfacher ist, werden die meissten eh nicht alles checken (Bossfähigkeiten usw.),werden wipen, freuen sich mal
auf eine marke.
aber zum schluss seit ihr einfach zu schlecht um oben mitspielen zu können.
Die 13 euros könnt ihr aber besser im monat ausgeben und mehr davon haben.


so long


PS: habe knapp 5k Erfolgspunkte,will mal einen casual sehen der den wert auch nur annähert erreicht!!!


----------



## Therendor (19. Dezember 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> aha es is also nur lustig wenn man unter x-minuten durch ne ini heizt ? interessant, ich such mir lieber spieler mit denen ich während dem raid auch meinen spass haben kann/werde. Wir waren kara und hatten es schon clear, leider sind 2 dd ausgefallen für die woche darauf. ok nehmen wir halt 2 rnd, nicht viel gefragt invite, port go.
> 
> bis attumen sind wir 4-6 mal gewipet, weil 3 ein bisserl was währenddessen getrunken haben, dennoch fandens sogar die randoms lustig. Einer hat statt in seinen g-chat irrtümlich im /raid geschrieben hat das mit uns wipen sogar spass macht...
> 
> WOW ist halt ein spiel um spass zu haben net nur um in x-minuten durch ne ini zu heizen und ne dicken schritt zu haben.



Geb ich dir völlig recht. Ich finde auch das manche dieses Spiel um einiges zu ernst nehmen, weil sich anmaulen zu lassen wenn man irgendwas verbockt ist glaub ich nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache.. Spiele sind da um spaß zu haben und nicht um sich darin zu verbeißen.

Und was die DPS angeht.. klar ist es ein nettes Maß um zu wissen wo man steht. dennoch dürfte doch auch ein Blick in die Ausrüstung eines Chars schicken um zu wissen ob jetzt jmd in ne Ini passt oder net.
muss ma net gleich so hohe geschütze ausfahren


----------



## Vanevil (19. Dezember 2008)

Recount installieren,... siehste wieviel DPS du hast und dann sagst es den leuten halt....

Ansonsten wennde 900 DPS fährst geh mit der Gilde.


----------



## Alkari (19. Dezember 2008)

Also nach DPS zu fragen find ich schwachsinnig, da DPS meist situationsbezogen sind. 
Beispiel: Der boss in Naxx (der name will mir nicht einfallen) bei dem man +50% crit bekommt. Klar kann man da schnell 3k+ DPS fahren, aber ist das ein aussagekräftiger Wert? Wohl eher nicht. 
Beispiel 2: Grobbulus: Naja, wenn man Pech hat bekommt man immer die Krankheit, hab letztens nichtmal die 900 dps geschafft da ich nur am rennen war.
Dann kommt dazu dass man in einem 25er raid in dem wohl sämtliche Buffs zur Verfügung stehen mehr DPS fahren kann als in einer 5er hero ini.
Darum ists meiner Meinung nach mehr als lächerlich nach den DPS zu fragen. Crit immunität beim tank? Also entweder ist er critimmun oder nicht, egal in welcher Situation. Die Frage halte ich für berechtigt. Zaubermacht bei Heilern? Naja, ich würde mir die Leute eher mal anschauen, bringt meistens mehr als irgendwelche Zahlen zu hören.


----------



## Sandru (19. Dezember 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> es kommt absolut nicht nur auf die DPS an, obwohl ich auch sehr oft danach gefragt werde. Erst heute war ich in Turm Hero, ich spiel nen grün/blau/episch-equipten DK und hab ca. 1200 DPS. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich mit einer PvP-Skillung unterwegs war und noch nach einer anständigen Rota such. Der Hunter hatte 1,7k DPS, am Ende hatte ich trotzdem mehr Gesammtschaden.
> 
> Klar fragen viele danach, früher mit meinem Affli-WL hatte ich auch recht niedrige DPS-Werte aber nen sehr hohen Gesammtschaden.



da ist einfach ein logikfehler drinnen bei dir, wenn der hunter eine DPS von 1,7k fährt den gesamten kampf und du nur 1,2k dann erklär mir mal wie du dann am ende vorne liegen willst??
es geht hier nicht mal um ein paar sekunden im kampf, wie heisst es so schön( Am Ende wird abgerechnet)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und bei deinem warlock, ist es nur durch die Dots gekommen, die ja nebenher ticken,also kein wunder.
was mir wiederum sagt das du im T4 bereich warst max. anfang T5.
Ich denke mal die meissten wissen noch nicht mal wie die die ganzen addons überhaupt auslesen bzw. damit was anfangen können.
sehen nur ein paar zahlen und das wars.


so long


----------



## Fadekiller123 (19. Dezember 2008)

mhm mal ne frage bin ich ein pro wenn ich das kann 

1.naxx 25er 5k dps zu fahrn
2.Perfectes Movement besitze nicht so wie die leute die mit S arround the corner laufen :<
3.Einfach immer 1 im dmg bin

fragen über fragen entscheidet ihr :<


----------



## Doomsta (19. Dezember 2008)

Bin der Meinung des des mit der DPS abfrage fdurchaus gerechtferitgt ist...

Kann einfach nicht sein dass ein DAMAGEDEALER weniger DPS macht als ein pala doer DK tank...sry dann kan man seine klasse einfach nicht spielen und soltle erstmal NON HC, mobs gridnen und guides lesen gehen. Alles unter 1600 DPS kommt mir in keine HC gruppe.


----------



## Doomsta (19. Dezember 2008)

UNd nochmal auf die geschichte imit Gesamtschaden und DPS...

Der gesamtschaden sit ein sinnloser sinnfreier Penis verlgiech und intressiert keine sau...
Was zählt sind die DPS nach einem BOSSKAMPF ... alles andere ist kiddie kram und sinnfrei.


----------



## Vanevil (19. Dezember 2008)

Das Recount dann richtig auslesen zwecks miss dodge u.s.w. iss doch eh bei den Leuten zuviel verlangt wennse nichtmal wissen was ne Rotation ist...

Manche Gruppen suchen nen schnellen run 25 mins schnell erfolgreich durchrushen...

Wenn man nicht diese Art Spieler ist dann soll man sich nicht wünschen mit diesen Gruppen in Inis zu gehen.


----------



## Asenerbe (19. Dezember 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> 1. Gibt es überhaupt noch AddOns, die DPS berechnen? Die üblichen sind ja veraltet (SW Stats, DamageMeters) [okay, Recount gibts noch *blush*]
> 2. Sind 2k DPS doch kein Problem, hat man ja mit 70 schon hinbekommen
> 3. Stimme ich vielen zu, DPS ist nicht alles.




Das ist jetzt nicht an Nayla gerichtet, aber ich nehms einfach mal als Zitat, da ich 2k dps auch als sehr guten Wert ansetze.

Jetzt soll mir dann man die "_Ist nur ein Spiel, lasst uns Spass haben Fraktion_" erklären was sie tun würden, wenn sie nen Shadow in der Gruppe haben der 800 (!!) dps fährt, und man in ankahet nichtmal den 2ten Boss down kriegt! ( mir vor 1 Woche oder so passiert! Die andren 2 dd´s waren auch nicht viel besser! Ich als Tank hab zwischen 1 - 1,2k dps in 5er Ini!
Nach dem 7 oder 8 wipe hatte ich die Schnauze voll! ( Bei dem ansich deppeneinfachen Boss! )

*Bitte* mal um Aufklärung wo ich da jetzt den Spielspass zu suchen habe? ( Ich hab ihn leider vergebens gesucht )


----------



## Hypz (19. Dezember 2008)

lol...alles unter 1600 dps man...
als ich frisch 80 war und heros gehen wollte hab ich grad mal 1,1 k dps gefahren man muss den leuten auch mal ne chance lassen sich zu beweisen und equip zu sammeln.Aber ich meine es geht mit WOTLK sehr schnell innerhalb von 3 Wochen fahre ich nun 3 k dps egal welcher boss .
DPS > ALL


----------



## Vanevil (19. Dezember 2008)

Fadekiller123 schrieb:


> mhm mal ne frage bin ich ein pro wenn ich das kann
> 
> 1.naxx 25er 5k dps zu fahrn
> 2.Perfectes Movement besitze nicht so wie die leute die mit S arround the corner laufen :<
> ...





1. kannste dann deine Klasse wenigstens spielen die 5 K Dps kommen net von Raidbuffs und Autohit
2. das setze ich voraus wenn ich "erfolgreich" naxx raiden will... rumgimpen kann man auch so
3. 1. Platz iss von den Bossen abhängig ... 1. Platz im Gesamtdamage bissl von der "Bombfähigkeit" beim Trash


----------



## Fadekiller123 (20. Dezember 2008)

Vanevil schrieb:


> 1. kannste dann deine Klasse wenigstens spielen die 5 K Dps kommen net von Raidbuffs und Autohit
> 2. das setze ich voraus wenn ich "erfolgreich" naxx raiden will... rumgimpen kann man auch so
> 3. 1. Platz iss von den Bossen abhängig ... 1. Platz im Gesamtdamage bissl von der "Bombfähigkeit" beim Trash



naja Mage halt t7 10/25er naxx gear             naja wayne movement s3 s4 full


----------



## Vanevil (20. Dezember 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> *Bitte* mal um Aufklärung wo ich da jetzt den Spielspass zu suchen habe? ( Ich hab ihn leider vergebens gesucht )



Da gibts nur Frust,... aber alle wollen ja frisch 80 Heros gehen und sind nur ne Gruppenbremse. Das Blizzard alles einfacher gemacht hat bedeutet nicht das man sofort überall rein kann.

Spaß suchste da natürlich vergebens.


----------



## Asenerbe (20. Dezember 2008)

Hypz schrieb:


> lol...alles unter 1600 dps man...
> als ich frisch 80 war und heros gehen wollte hab ich grad mal 1,1 k dps gefahren man muss den leuten auch mal ne chance lassen sich zu beweisen und equip zu sammeln.




Ist schon schwer zu kapieren oder?! Frisch 80 und sofort heros wegen equip? Ne klar. Die *normalen* 80 Inis sind natürlich nichts für dich... Dafür bist du wohl viel zu gut.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanevil (20. Dezember 2008)

Fadekiller123 schrieb:


> naja Mage halt t7 10/25er naxx gear             naja wayne movement s3 s4 full




????? was willste mir damit sagen ?


----------



## Doomsta (20. Dezember 2008)

Fadekiller123 schrieb:


> naja Mage halt t7 10/25er naxx gear             naja wayne movement s3 s4 full


Du bist so toll, du verdienst nen Oscar.


----------



## Sandru (20. Dezember 2008)

Hypz schrieb:


> lol...alles unter 1600 dps man...
> als ich frisch 80 war und heros gehen wollte hab ich grad mal 1,1 k dps gefahren man muss den leuten auch mal ne chance lassen sich zu beweisen und equip zu sammeln.Aber ich meine es geht mit WOTLK sehr schnell innerhalb von 3 Wochen fahre ich nun 3 k dps egal welcher boss .
> DPS > ALL



und das ist das wo sich hier die geister scheiden, du bist frisch 80 als DD und willst gleich hero gehen,mit deinen lächerlichen 1,1k!!
ein tank oder heiler,der auf sich allein gestellt ist,muss eben erstmal die normalen 80er inis etliche male abfarmen oder muss sich was craften lassen,um hero zu gehen,weil es sonst
düster aussieht.
Aber die coolen DD's sind ja zu dritt,da fällt ja ein versager nicht auf, das wird schon gehen,das nervt!!
Wenn es gut geht ok, aber wenn der damage fehlt, wer ist schuld? der heiler der oom geht?, der Tank?
Die DD's sind doch immer fein raus, die schuld abladen , entweder auf den tank oder heiler.

Und das ist das problem das die meissten ankotzen tut, die hier für eine DPS Ansage sind!!
Wir wollen doch alle so schnell wie möglich so viel erreichen wie es geht,oder? und immer weiter kommen.
Wer das nicht will ist hier glaube fehl am Platz.

so long


----------



## IwanNI (20. Dezember 2008)

Sandru schrieb:


> /sign, mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen
> 
> und ich glaub das wir wieder bald bei dem casual/pro tread landen!!
> wir pro's investieren halt mehr zeit für WoW, und sind nun mal besser und pfiffiger was die ini's angeht,weil wir eben
> ...



Haha, made my day.

Du willst mir also sagen, dass Leute die (wie ich) 9 Studen am Tag arbeiten gehen, zu schlecht sind um "oben mitspielen zu können" ?
Also sollte ich lieber aufhören zu spielen, obwohl es mir Spass macht ?


@ Thema: 

Dps sagt nicht alles aus. Ich hatte mal auf lvl 66 den höchsten Dps-Wert im Arathibecken. Also wayne? Mich net, zumindest noch net....


----------



## Fadekiller123 (20. Dezember 2008)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Du bist so toll, du verdienst nen Oscar.



wenigstens fahr ich dps im gegensatz zu dir wnb  du läufst mit S arround the corner und drehst dich mit A und D

purer NEID


----------



## Doomsta (20. Dezember 2008)

IwanNI schrieb:


> Haha, made my day.
> 
> Du willst mir also sagen, dass Leute die (wie ich) 9 Studen am Tag arbeiten gehen, zu schlecht sind um "oben mitspielen zu können" ?
> Also sollte ich lieber aufhören zu spielen, obwohl es mir Spass macht ?
> ...



also den letzes satz hättest du dir sparen können, dein recount (oder what-ever-dps-messer-addon) misst NUR den schaden der in einem gewissen abstand gemacht wird, dass heißt im klartext wenn du Sägestehst und da DMG machst liest dein recount nicht den schaden den grad jemand am anderen ende der Map macht.

Das heißt: IM battleground sagt der gemessene DPS wert überhaupt nix aus, DU BIST IMMER AN ERSTER STELLE, da des recount (oder anderes addon) die daten aus dem kampflog liest und der nicht alle daten vom gesamten Batlleground über unbegrenzte distanz auflistet.


----------



## Doomsta (20. Dezember 2008)

Fadekiller123 schrieb:


> wenigstens fahr ich dps im gegensatz zu dir wnb  du läufst mit S arround the corner und drehst dich mit A und D
> 
> purer NEID


 Du machst dich selbst lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Vanevil (20. Dezember 2008)

Iwanni,... mit 73 brauchste erstmal garnet an Heros denken,.. level brav dann kannste weinen das alles zu schwer iss.

Fade macht wenigstens Schaden,.. bist ja auf der magischen 28% Feuercritgrenze ab jetzt machts wieder Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alia-Iacta (20. Dezember 2008)

für mich reicht es wenn ein dd schonma das wort hitcap gehört hat und weiß, was es heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als hunter zZ auch nicht schwer zu erreichen (200hit mit dem 3% hit skill im mm baum).

Es ist auch schwer equipt-abhängig bei manchen klassen.
also jäger ist man zZ recht überpreviligiert, da das pet allein (sofern es zu den "wilden tieren" http://www.wow-wildtiere.com/tierfamilien/wild" gehört)
schon 1k -1,5dps fährt.

finde es auch ganz richtig wenn dps-werte vor einem raid bzw. hero-run abgefragt werden. so weiß man wenigstens woran man ist.

wobei ich auch nur "mehr als genug" antworte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ilundai (20. Dezember 2008)

naja heut zu tage wird nach der dps gefragt weil man net wie in bc als klasse eine art "mainattribut" hatte
zb heiler: +heal; meleeschamy: Ap; tank: Hp
da blizz nun auch verstärkt auf tempowertung setzt kann ein mage zb mit wenig zaubermacht und großem hasteraiting sehr gute dps fahren. hingegen acht ein mage, der alles auf zaubermacht setzt und so gut wie 0 haste hat, weniger dmg obwohl er als "mainattribut" bessere stats hat
=> dps>stats in wotlk
und diese abfrage dient natürlich wie schon erwähnt zum überprüfen um wipefreie inis/raids zu veranstalten...
mfg ilu


----------



## Waldman (20. Dezember 2008)

Schwachsinn, zumal der Schaden durch so viele Faktoren beeinflusst wird! Attribute sagen da nach wie vor am meisten aus.


----------



## Vanevil (20. Dezember 2008)

Haste ist genau wie Waffenkunde im aktuellen Content noch fast völlig unerheblich (Tanks sollten bissl Waffenkunde haben, ja Schurken auch) eher Hit Crit Ap usw. aber man muss sich auch mit seiner Klasse beschäftigen um solche Sachen zu wissen, das machen leider viel zu wenige.


----------



## Sandru (20. Dezember 2008)

IwanNI schrieb:


> Haha, made my day.
> 
> Du willst mir also sagen, dass Leute die (wie ich) 9 Studen am Tag arbeiten gehen, zu schlecht sind um "oben mitspielen zu können" ?
> Also sollte ich lieber aufhören zu spielen, obwohl es mir Spass macht ?
> ...




Muss ich einfach mit ja beantworten, dir macht das spiel spass,ist ok, du gibts deine 13 euro dafür aus,auch ok,
du wirst aber nichts erreichen,also würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen warum du es spielst,ist das deine 
Freizeit und dein Geld, was du hart erarbeitet hast, nicht besser aufgehoben??
Und dein letzter Satz sagt auch alles über deine Unfähigkeit in WoW aus.
1. Weisst du überhaupt was DPS ist, das ist nicht mal ein Gezielter Schuss der crittet im ganzen Arathi, du noob!
2. Solltest du wirklich am ende das Bg's die höchste DPS gefahren haben, liegt es vieleicht dran das du der jenige warst mit dem höchsten Level???

Fragen über Fragen, setz dich mit dem spiel ernsthaft auseinander und frag evtl mal leute die sich damit auskennen, ist keine schande!
aber deinem paar stunden im monat mit wow ,ist es eh egal, mach dein ding.
Und denk dran Jäger brauchen INT,um zu überleben bzw. um sich todzustellen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------



## Vanevil (20. Dezember 2008)

achja mit 66 im Arathibecken das waren Zeiten,....  schon aufgefallen das keiner momentan BG´s macht und wenn dann die 80er ? Klar wenn man mit 7 Leuten allein im Arathi iss, das man da die meisten DPS hat GZ !


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (20. Dezember 2008)

wenn du von einem tank erwartest das er crit immun ist und viel schaden vermeiden kann, 
und von einem heiler erwartest das er genügend mana den kampf über besitzt und nen haufen addheal hat damit er den schaden wegheilen kann

dann können wir (tank&heiler) auch verlangen das dd nen gewissen satz an schaden machen!

tanks und heiler müssen immer sonstwie equipt sein und dd setzten sich mit grünem quest eq in hero warteschlagen (nicht alle!)

und da das mir schon häufiger vorkam stell ich auch immer diese frage


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (20. Dezember 2008)

Tanks beschweren sich auch nicht wenn es immer heisst wieviel "Def/HP" hast du?
Durch die DpS frage möchte man einfach möglichst verhindern das "unterequippte" Leute irgendwo mitkommen oder solche die keine ahnung haben. Das schliesst aber natürlich nicht die spackos aus die zwar gut dmg machen aber meinen seien die besten und posten nach jedem Mob den Dmg meter. (Schwarze Schafe gibts immer irgendwo)
Vor WotLK hat man ja schon oft genug gesehen wo das hinführt.

Man sagt: "Suchen Leute für einen schnellen Karazhan Heromarken Run, bitte nur mit entsprechendem Equip", wozu meldet sich dann der grüne Hexenmeister der erst gerade 70 geworden ist dafür?
"Suchen Leute für ZA Timeevent", wieso meint der Jäger der grad mal paar Kara sachen hatt und Heroinzen zeuchs er könnte hier mitkommen und besteht drauf das er genug dmg macht mit seinem Schallspeer und Valanos Langbogen?
War schon öfters in solchen Gruppen mit meinen Twinks, und 70er mit gerade mal 400dps haben in Karazhan wirklich nix verloren.

Stellt euch vor ihr sucht einen Tank für z.b. Naxx25er.. Ihr sagt er sollte mind. 30k HP ungebufft haben und Critimun sein. Es meldet sich nun ein Tank der behauptet er währe fähig Naxx25 zu tanken und wird eingeladen, ihr seht das er 30k Hp hat aber ob es nun 480def oder 530def sind seht ihr nicht und viel zu wenig Ausweichen/Parieren/Trefferwertung hat er auch noch. Der Tank stirbt oft und die schuld wird den Heiler gegeben weil der Tank ja seinen zweck erfüllt "meinen alle".
Der nachteil beim Tank man kann durch keine Addons überprüfen ob es stimmt was er sagt oder nicht, da hilft nur ein blick im Arsenal.

Also nicht aufregen wenn man nach DpS gefragt wird. Es ist einfacher zu antworten "DD 1800dps", als "DD 3400AP 35crit 34%crit" oder "DD 2/5 T7 fullepic" denn obwohl die stats gut zu sein scheinen weiss man nicht ob die Person auch seine Klasse spielen kann.
Und wie gesagt, schwarze Schafe gibts immer, die frage "bist du ein DD der ahnung hat oder ein möchtegern der dauernd Recount spammt und dem Tank die Aggro klaut?" gibts nicht. Zumindest würde keiner darauf antworten oder einen gleich auf Ignore setzen^^


----------



## Magickevin (20. Dezember 2008)

Skill>Equip

So ist es und wirds auch bleiben und niemand braucht was anderes zu sagen.

Man sieht es doch an den Ebay Account käufern haben keine ahnung von der Klasse aber spielen mit t6 Chars.
Als ich mit meinem Mage noch gespielt habe kam ich mit Kara/Za Equip auf 1.3-1.5k Dps bei Bossen in Heros (Bc).
Wenn ich dann allerdings einen Magier sehe der sinnlos in die Mobgrp rennt und Ae spammt sollte man sich gedanken machen


----------



## Dollohow (20. Dezember 2008)

DPS sind unter anderem stark support abhängig


----------



## wlfbck (20. Dezember 2008)

Esquan schrieb:


> Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass mit WOTL die DDs immer weiter auseinander gehen.
> Ein guter DD schafft mittlerweile in 5er Inis über 2k DPS, auf der anderen Seite erlebe ich immer wieder Leute die Probleme haben die 1k Marke zu knacken
> 
> Wenn jetzt eine Gruppe schnell und möglichst ohne Wipes durch die Inis will macht es schon Sinn ein wenig auf die DPS Werte zu achten.
> ...



Genauso ist es, ich brauche doch gar nicht erst los ziehen und meine id verschwenden, wenn nen 80er dd nicht mal die 1,7k marke knackt.


----------



## Efgrib (20. Dezember 2008)

nachdem ich grad in einer hero-inni einen todesritter der unglaubliche 800 dps gefahren hat erlebt habe würd ich am liebsten zukünftig auch vorher fragen ^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (20. Dezember 2008)

hm, also ich frage das inzwischen auch
klar ist dps auch buffabhängig, aber ne grobe richtung finde ich wichtig
in bestimmte hero inis braucht man unter 1500dps nicht reingehen
wenn man dann leute hat die grade mal 800dps fahren (ja ich habs erlebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). wo 1500 zu bc zeiten schon drin waren, da fragt man sich echt, wieso die leute ihre chars so vergewaltigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

um soetwas zu entgehen, interessieren mich mehr die dps der dd`s, anstelle von hp, critimmunität, etc von den tanks


----------



## Lwellewhyn (20. Dezember 2008)

Bevor hier wieder das Casual geflame losgeht, nein es geht nicht um Casuals.
Es geht um Spieler die ihr altes s2 den neuen blauen Ausrüstungsteilen vorziehen, denn wie wir alle wissen ist lila schick und schüzt vor Schwangerschaft, und den Platz zwischen den Ohren gewiss nicht dazu genutzt haben, um zu schauen wie sie ihr bestes aus ihrem Char holen.

Das "Beste" ist immer etwas sehr persönliches, und ganz ehrlich erst wenn ich sehe das es Probleme gibt, schaue ich auf die DPS der dds, und man kann von seinen Mitstreitern erwarten das die ein Minimum für den Char tun.
Letztenendes kostet es weniger Zeit und Gold sich zu informieren und umzuskillen als sinnlos zu wipen.
Meine Zeit ist wie die vieler anderer Spieler begrenzt, es gibt viele Tage an denen ich nicht zum spielen komme. Aber ich habe meinen Weg gefunden, und ja man hat sich informieren müssen, und sich verändern müssen.
Es gibt Bosse die sind mit den richtigen Mitspielern kinderleicht und die gleichen Bosse können unmöglich werden.
Ich verstehe die Frage nach den DPS, aber jeder sollte auch daran denken, es gibt eigendlich nur ausreichend oder zu wenig DPS, und man sollte nur seinem eigenen Damagemeter trauen, da es erhebliche unterschiede gibt


----------



## rengaw6 (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich selbst spiele einen 77er DK auf unholy mit frostaspekten...
Nachdem was ich heute wieder erlebt habe werde ich in zukunft auch nach der DPs fragen!
Es kann doch nicht sein das ich als Tank (normale Inis!) an platz 1 der schadensliste (ca. 30%) der heal platz 4 befinden?!?
Also ich kam mir ehrlichgesagt etwas verascht vor -.-
Und nein ich nutze Addons wie "Recount" nciht als schwanzvergleich sondern zur optimierung meines chars.!

LG an alle DD´s. Versucht immer euer bestes zu geben und denkt nicht "jaja die 2 anderen machen das schon..."


----------



## Galjun (20. Dezember 2008)

MfG Michi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheKönna (20. Dezember 2008)

Was bin ich froh das es mal den DD´s an den Kragen geht. Ich bin selbst Leidenschaftlicher Tank. Immer heisst es nur "Bist du Crit Immun?" "Wieviel Life hast du?",.....
Bei den Heilern das gleiche, Healboni, Mana,.....
Aber man kann auch nen Bossfight aufgrund fehlender DPS der DDler verlieren, leider oft genug erlebt.  Ich hab es mir auch angewöhnt in speziellen Situationen nach den DPS zu Fragen
und wenn es mir zu wenig ist such ich mir nen anderen, gibt die ja wie Sand am Meer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Endlich müssen nicht nur Tanks und Heiler auf anständige Verzauberungen und Sockel achten.  Find ich gut  *sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gleipnir (20. Dezember 2008)

Schonmal drüber nachgedacht das nen dk zu 90% nur ae effekte benutzt?

zum Recount nehm ich selber auch dps schwankt halt immer ma bossabhängig trash dps jucken mich nich die bohne zumal mein schami verstärker is hc geh ich persönlich garnich mehr (keine lust) da twink ich lieber...


----------



## Lalalua (20. Dezember 2008)

Galjun schrieb:


> leute unter 2k dps haben keine ahnung!



Oh man, sowas sagt mir schon einiges..........aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich spiele einen Hexenmeister der guten Schaden austeilt. Laut meinen Recountdaten liege ich z.Zt. bei 1100-1200 DPS und liege damit meist auf Platz 2-3 im DPS ABER meist auf Platz 1 im DMG. Woran das liegt? Nun, ich bin Gebrechenhexer und bei dieser Skillung kommt es halt nicht auf Tempowertung an denn dadurch ticken meine Dots nicht schneller. Ich finde es schwachsinnig einen Spieler nur noch am DPS zu messen. Entscheidend ist doch immer noch der Schaden der raus kommt oder nicht?? Ein guter Gebrechenhexer steckt noch jeden Hunter oder auch Mage in die Tasche. Und die, die der Meinung sind mich aus der Grp zu kicken weil ich nicht genug DPS bringe, kommen einfach auf meine Ignoliste denn DAS sind die, die keine Ahnung haben.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Almala (20. Dezember 2008)

hey
also ich find des ok mit den dps... da das stimmt das die dps zahlen stark ausnander gegangen sind.... von 600-3000 - alles schon gesehen.
ich denke einfach das es schon gut ist dds dabei zu haben .... und net jeder mit eq kann spielen.
in den DPS mishct  sich des eq mit dem skill und das find ich auch gut so ;-)
mfg


----------



## rengaw6 (20. Dezember 2008)

@Gleipnir

Ob dus glaubst oder nciht, aber ich komme auch ohne ae effekte auf meine 1,5K  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alles schon ausprobiert!
Es geht mir einfach darum das immer mehr DD´s diese einstellung haben!
Stellt euch das einfach wie ne Gruppenarbeit in der Schule vor... 1-2 erarbeiten was der rest macht faxen und schafft nix!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Achja wenn ich als Tank unterwegs bin kann ich noch lange nicht so raushaun wie ich will da ich mich auf andere sachen konzentrienen muß!
Und dann als 1. aus der Ini rausgehen? Nene in zukunft nur noch mit DPS Angaben!


----------



## Urengroll (20. Dezember 2008)

Ein Unheilig DK macht mehr DPS, als ein gleich stufiger Blut DK, mit selben Equip. Mhhh woran liegt das denn?
Weil er seine AOE Fähigkeit mehr reinhaut, als der Blut DK.
Selbt wenn ich versuche am Ball zu bleiben habe ich und werde ich als Blut DK weniger DPS fahren als ein Unheilig DK.


----------



## Redday (20. Dezember 2008)

ZM, crit usw alleine sagen nichts aus.
darum die frage nach den dps. ist aber genauso nutzlos, weil dps total situationsabhängig sind.
mal ganz abgesehen von falschen angaben ...


----------



## rengaw6 (20. Dezember 2008)

Aber lesen kannst du oder?
Komme OHNE ae effekte auf 1,5K DPS!
lvl 77
Das die Bluter an die unholys nicht rankommen ist klar aber die 1,5 wirste noch schaffen oder?
Ich spiele mom nur mit Questequip alles ohne verz.! Keine extrabuffs oder sonnstwas!


----------



## Gleipnir (20. Dezember 2008)

seh ja selbst was mein kleiner dk rauszimmert wollt dir da net zu nahe tretn ;D aba ich muss zu gebn das ich mir ma an nem unholy tank fast die zähne ausgebissn hab nich von den dps aba vom gesammt dmg her dps der eine hat sie der andere nich spielspaß muss gegebn sein 

ich persönlich hab mein gear als frisch 80iger erst in hc und naxx 10/25er getauscht als dd gehts als tank is da nich so gut kirschn essn


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (20. Dezember 2008)

Galjun schrieb:


> ich bin immer 1. in recount mit meinem hunter! ich mach locker 4000dps, bin auf aldor fragt eifnach nach dem imba Orc oder nachtelf huNteR(beste klasse in WoW)!
> leute unter 2k dps haben keine ahnung!
> 
> MfG Michi
> ...



als Jäger mal so locker 4000dps.. ist ja klar -.-


----------



## rengaw6 (20. Dezember 2008)

Zugegeben das man da seine Problemchen bekommen kann, aber wir sind glaube ich vom Thema abgeschweift  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es geht mir nach wie vor darum das eben immer mehr (nicht alle!!!!) DD´s sich auf diesen Zug der "Gleichgültigkeit" gesetzt haben was mich einfach tierisch stört...

(falls das vorhin etwas batzig von mir kam, sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Gleipnir (20. Dezember 2008)

4k an flickwerk ja könn wa drüber redn in ner 5er is nich


----------



## rengaw6 (20. Dezember 2008)

ähm doppelpost?!? sry ^^


----------



## Gleipnir (20. Dezember 2008)

ganz ehrlich sie sind mir gleichgültig muss aber dazu sagen wenn ich da irgendwo reingeh knüppel ich trotzdem raus was geht leider mit dem leitsatz trash tot schami rot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rengaw6 (20. Dezember 2008)

Und diese einstellung ist einfach nur lobenswert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!
Wenn ich selbst als DD geh seh ich das nicht anders, genauso wie die optimierung meines eq wenns denn mal soweit ist.
Mal ein kleines beispiel aus der lvl 73er zeit. Nur zur veranschaulichung wie sich manche leute gehen lassen!
Die Recountdaten wurden nach Inibetreten frisch gelöscht! Ich möchte mich hier nicht aufplustern sondern lediglich ein beispiel liefern!


----------



## Gleipnir (20. Dezember 2008)

öhm autsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lodariel (20. Dezember 2008)

le-chuck schrieb:


> So gehört es sich.
> 
> Endlich gibt es auch die Pflicht vernünftig als DD zu spielen, anstatt die Schuld auf Tank und Heal abzuwälzen.



qft


----------



## etmundi (20. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin seit jeher ein Totalverweigerer was Anfragen nach 
meinem +Heal und Co. angeht. Solche Anfragen werden eh nur 
von Spielern gestellt, die irgendwo durchruschen wollen. Und dies 
ist nicht mein Style.
Da geh ich als Heiler lieber mit einer schlecht ausgerüsteten Gruppe
in eine Ini, da es einfach anspruchsvoller ist und ich nur so lerne, meine Klasse
besser zu beherrschen. Bei einem voll ausgestattetem Tank spam ich dann
halt Anregen wild durch die Gegend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holyjudge (20. Dezember 2008)

rengaw6 schrieb:


> Und diese einstellung ist einfach nur lobenswert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kacke was ist das für ein noob pala ? mein pala auf 70 fährt 1.6k dps in 5er inis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das bedeutet keinesfalls das du gut bist nur das der pala zB verdammt schlecht ist


----------



## Darkblood-666 (20. Dezember 2008)

Na ich weis nicht ein gewisser Grundwert sollte schon da sein. was nützt es wenn man seine Dps in in 5er Inis kennt wenn im raid ganz andere Vorraussetzung herrschen. Welche buffs, welche Auren usw. das spielt alles eine Rolle. Aber ne Grund Dps Solo sollte man je nach Klasse haben und selbst wenn man die Dps vorher weis kann es immer mal sein das was nicht optimal läuft. Hast du Meeles mit wahnsinniger Dps an Singletargets kleben kann es durchaus sein das man z.B. als Mage gar nicht soviel schaden machen kann oder gar nicht die Zeit hat seine Debuffs drauf zu machen was die dps erhöht. Auch bei Bossen ist es je nach Movementabhängigkeit möglich das man keinen konstanten wert bekommt.
Man kann natürlich seine Dps an der Bosspuppe als Referenz nehmen aber es bleibt sehr ungenau.

Allerdings gibt es wirklich DD´s bei denen ich mir an den Kopf pack. Ich hatte letztens in Drak´tharon heroic nen Shadowpriest der hat mal gerade knappe 650dps gemacht  der hat meiner Ansicht nach in einer Heroic nix verloren. Min. 1400dps bei Blauen Quest equip muss schon drinn sein. 1600-1800 bei blauem Instanz equip über 2k bei Heroic epic equip. Das sind Werte die würd ich grob geschätzt für normal halten für nen Schattenpriester aber so genau kann ich das auch nicht sagen.

Richtig ist aber auch das Dps alleine keinen guten DD machen. Movement und übersicht, den Heilern oder auch anderen DD´s bei aggro helfen ohne dabei selber zu sterben das macht auch schon viel her kann aber unter umständen zu sehr viel Dps verlust führen.


----------



## Trojka (20. Dezember 2008)

hmmm ich spiele selber dd (feral dudu, katze) und ich kann die dps fragen gut nachvollziehen in den Raids. Weil? ganz einfach: Ein raid ist logischerweise viel erfolgreicher wenn jetz angenommen: 6 dd's  @  sag ich ma 2k dps fährt (ich mach 1,8) das wären 12k dp's.
                                                        6 dd's  @  sag ich ma 1-sag ich ma, 1,5k dps, was man oft sieht, in hero inis. 


Ich hoffe es is verständlich was ich damit sagen will. Die leuet wollen einfahc etwas erreichen im raid, als dauern zu wipen weil der dmg zu low ist und dann die/der boss/e in enrage geht. besonders in naxx ist dps, finde ich, WICHTIG!  ich mit meinen 1,8k bin noch sehr arm dran^^ aber es reicht knapp, laut meinen infos ausm game. Ich musste jetz einfahc meinem senf um diese urzeit hinzugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich hoffe das ich mit meiner beschreibung richtig liege^^

mfg Troj


ach ja, tante edit empfielt um dps zu testen, das addon Recount zu instalieren und dann mal nen dummie kloppen^^ natürlich kann mann sich nich auf den angegeben wert dan nverlassen, weil es ist nach meiner meinung immer gruppe(buffs der verschiedenen klassen) abhängig, aber mann sieht mal den grundwert, wenn ich da mal so nennen kann.


----------



## meronizzor (20. Dezember 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Wir hatten einen Dk dabei der hatte 600 Dps.. das auf lvl 80ig..
> MFG



halte ich schlitweg für gelogen!


----------



## Trojka (20. Dezember 2008)

meronizzor schrieb:


> halte ich schlitweg für ghelogen!



 nein, ich hab selber auch schon 800dps dk's gesehen, aber auch schurken, mages und andre klassen^^


----------



## meronizzor (20. Dezember 2008)

Trojka schrieb:


> nein, ich hab selber auch schon 800dps dk's gesehen, aber auch schurken, mages und andre klassen^^



autoshot afk, mag sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandru (20. Dezember 2008)

Lalalua schrieb:


> Oh man, sowas sagt mir schon einiges..........aber egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




na toll, das habe ich mir meinen schon als 70er gemacht,ich hoffe du redest nicht wirklich von deinem 80er ,weil wenn das so wäre,
dann ab in die tonne mit dir bzw deiner hexe.


----------



## Sandru (20. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Also ich bin seit jeher ein Totalverweigerer was Anfragen nach
> meinem +Heal und Co. angeht. Solche Anfragen werden eh nur
> von Spielern gestellt, die irgendwo durchruschen wollen. Und dies
> ist nicht mein Style.
> ...




wo ist da die logik?
das heisst tank muss schlecht sein+dds auch, dann lernst du deinen heal dudu richtig zu spielen?
jaja,wenn ich sowas will, dann geh ich zu zweit kara oder sowas in der art.
und was ist an durchrushen nicht in ordnung?
ich mache jeden tag, alle heros mit einer stammgrp, wir bomben die halbe ini und die bosse
sind dadrinnen auch nur lächerlich.
im endeffekt investiere ich weniger zeit effektiv, als ein casual,der in der zeit evtl. eine hero geht.
(und erstmal schaffen muss, bevor abbruch oder sonstwas)


----------



## Anduris (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich find jeder dd in einem Raid sollte seinen verursachten dmg genau beobachten... recount ist für dd's unerlässlig, finde ich.
um damit einmal die Meckereien über dps-addons wieder anzusprechen...


----------



## Frostbitten (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich HASSE Leute die die Recount Daten in den Gruppenchat spammen.
Bei Samenstau schaut euch doch lieber nen Porno an!

Schaut mich an und erblasst vor dem größten imba Roxxor der Welt (of Warcraft)


----------



## Semetor (20. Dezember 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Seit WotlK raus ist und man als DD eine Gruppe sucht kommt des öfteren die Frage "Wieviel DPS fährts du denn?".
> Ist das der neue Trend? Mit BC hats gereicht wenn man paar Eckdaten wie % crit, AP & Hit wusste (wie auch bei Heilern +Heal, %Crit, ev. Mp5).
> ...



hmmm also ich brauch um meine dps daten zu bekommen ca 2min ausserdem braucht man meiner meinung nach unter 1,6k dps gar nicht nach naxx.


----------



## Sandru (20. Dezember 2008)

Frostbitten schrieb:


> Ich HASSE Leute die die Recount Daten in den Gruppenchat spammen.
> Bei Samenstau schaut euch doch lieber nen Porno an!
> 
> Schaut mich an und erblasst vor dem größten imba Roxxor der Welt (of Warcraft)


----------



## Lalalua (20. Dezember 2008)

Sandru schrieb:


> na toll, das habe ich mir meinen schon als 70er gemacht,ich hoffe du redest nicht wirklich von deinem 80er ,weil wenn das so wäre,
> dann ab in die tonne mit dir bzw deiner hexe.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich mir so anschaue was du hier so postest, wird mir etwas schlecht. Schon allein deine Sig. sagt mir genug über dich. Und ja, ich rede von meinem lvl80 Char in 5 Mann Ini`s. Du musst hier auch keinen als Spast bezeichnen. Auf die Meinung solcher Menschen kann man hier gut und gerne verzichten.

In diesem Sinne  /ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Frohe Weihnacht du Schneeflocke


----------



## Frostbitten (20. Dezember 2008)

Sandru schrieb:


> ***



Dass ich DIR damit auf den Schlips trete war mir irgendwie auch klar.

In allen weiteren Punkten schließ ich mich meinem Vorposter an


----------



## Ungi (20. Dezember 2008)

mach ich genauso...leute die es nichtma schaffen 1,5k dps zu fahren, kommen gar nicht erst in meine grp oder werden durch andere leute ersetzt...
hab keine lust stunden in der hero zu gammeln weil die dd´s zu wenig dmg machen...(nein ich spiele einen healer)...


----------



## da.rt1895 (20. Dezember 2008)

Ungi schrieb:


> mach ich genauso...leute die es nichtma schaffen 1,5k dps zu fahren, kommen gar nicht erst in meine grp oder werden durch andere leute ersetzt...
> hab keine lust stunden in der hero zu gammeln weil die dd´s zu wenig dmg machen...(nein ich spiele einen healer)...





DPS sagt nicht besonders was über den DMG aus, auch Spieler mit weniger DPS machen viel DMG


----------



## Ungi (20. Dezember 2008)

da.rt1895 schrieb:


> DPS sagt nicht besonders was über den DMG aus, auch Spieler mit weniger DPS machen viel DMG




dann füge ich zu den dps, halt noch dmg hinzu <,<


----------



## soul6 (20. Dezember 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Seit WotlK raus ist und man als DD eine Gruppe sucht kommt des öfteren die Frage "Wieviel DPS fährts du denn?".
> Ist das der neue Trend? Mit BC hats gereicht wenn man paar Eckdaten wie % crit, AP & Hit wusste (wie auch bei Heilern +Heal, %Crit, ev. Mp5).
> ...




Seh es genauso und hatte selbes Erlebniss erst vor 3 Tagen.
Zuerst invite random für nax, dann alles halbwegs ok und meine shadow sollte auch supporten (mana+heal+dots weg etc..) und plötzlich gehts los mit DPS ! :-(
Hatte mich im TS eigentlich nur gewundert, was da abging  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da sagst am besten sowieso nichts dazu, weil dabei die wirklichen Obergelehrten ihre Grundsatzdiskussionen abhalten.

Aber egal, somit haben einige wieder ihre neues Spielzeug und das heißt halt jetzt :"DPS"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy



hab was vergessen !!! p.s.: "Wenn sie sich wenigstens auskennen würden dabei ^^^^^^!" doch meist geben da Leute ihren Senf ab, die alles nur zur Hälfte (wenn überhaupt) wissen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (20. Dezember 2008)

[ironie on]
Ich gehe auch gerne mal alleine in Instanzen, da mache ich dann den meisten Schaden und habe ein DPS jenseits von gut und böse und wenn mich dann jemand fragen sollte, nach meinen DPS, dann ist das ja noch nichtmal gelogen. Und wenn ich dann nach wenig DPS angesprochen werden würde, heißt es dann, das die Gruppe mir mein DPS versaut, weil der Mob zu schnell liegt.
[ironie off]


----------



## l33r0y (20. Dezember 2008)

> Ich spiele einen Hexenmeister der guten Schaden austeilt. Laut meinen Recountdaten liege ich z.Zt. bei 1100-1200 DPS und liege damit meist auf Platz 2-3 im DPS ABER meist auf Platz 1 im DMG.



also über 1k macht mein 70er Hexer auch. Wenn du damit in den oberen Rängen mitmischt kann irgendwas nicht stimmen.


----------



## Monyesak (20. Dezember 2008)

lol wie lächerlich isn das


----------



## etmundi (20. Dezember 2008)

Also mit meiner Lasereule liege ich bei diesem
unsäglichem  Dämmätschmeter eher
auf den hinteren Plätzen. Warum?

1. Ich halte ständig meine D-Buffs oben
2. Mit einem Auge schiele ich ständig auf die Lebensanzeige der Gruppenmitglieder
3. Ein Finger schwebt daher ständig über der Heiltaste
4. Halte ich mich ständig bereit für einen Combatrezz
5. Halte ich mich ständig bereit, als Nottank einzuspringen


----------



## Zwizazadera (20. Dezember 2008)

HI Mädels,


ich als PalaTank finde es absolut ok auch die DDler nach ihren Werten zu fragen (Weniger DPS sondern eher nach Hitcap, VZ , Equip gesockelt wo es geht)das selbe dürfen se auch gerne bei mir (28k Unbuffed Life, 24,8k Rüssi und 556 Deff (ich weiss etwas zuviel is aba auf dem Equip nun mal drauf) *g*)

Und wenn ich dann wie heute z.b. mit ner Grp bestehend aus 2 Schurken, Eule, Mir und Heal Dudu nach Gun`Drak renne 
und wir beim Ersten Boss (der mit den Schlangen) 5 mal Wipen.

Recount:

Schaden:
1. Eule 2,6k DPS
2. Ich PalaTank 2,4k DPS
3. Schurke 1 924 DPS
4. Schurke 2 762 DPS
5. Dudu Heal 16,3 DPS

Heal:
1. Dudu 2,8k HPS
2. Ich 1,2k (nach ner Weile Siegel des Lichtes mal angeworfen)

Ich aber von BEIDEN Schurken vorher über meine Werte VERHÖRT werde und dann angeflamed werde BEVOR ich Recount Poste warum der Healer Aggro zieht bzw. ich keine Halten könnte und auf meine Nachfrage warum sie beide kein Schurkenhandel benutzen um die Aggro auf mich umzuleiten von ihnen, gefragt werde was das den sei, damit sie KEINE Aggro ziehen ?!!!!!! Da hab ich echt geht gedacht mich haut es aus den Socken und sie beide fragte ob sie noch ganz Knusper wären mich nach meinen Werten zu fragen und es BEIDE nicht schafen aber auch nur in die Nähe von 1k DPS zu kommen und ESSENZIELLE Schurken Talente zu benutzen, da bin ich aus der Grp raus und musste mir noch 20min lang Flames per Wisper von beiden anhören (Ticket ging raus wegen Beleidigung usw.) ich könne nich Tanken und BEIDE würden ihre Schurken schon seit 2 Jahren im PVP Spielen, musste ich heftig lachen und hab sie auf die Igno gepackt.


Leider kommt sowas immer öfter vor bei vielen DD Klassen und da erlaube ich es mir einfach, NEIN ich mache es mir zu PFLICHT mir die Leute genau anzuschauen was für Equip sie tragen usw. bevor ich die Ini mit ihnen betrette.

Ich finde es absolut ok als Tank mir das selbe Recht raus zunehmen was Jahrelang mit uns gemacht worden ist, wobei ich zu 95% mit Gildies gehe oder mit Leuten die ich kenne und weiss das sie spielen können aber ab und an ist man nun mal versucht es immer wieder mal, doch mit Randoms zu versuchen da man ja auch mal helfen will und hofft auf Gute Leute zu treffen.


Also Liebe DDs auch bei euch ist es ENDLICH mal Zeit geworden euch genau auf die Finger zu schauen was ihr macht und Recount ist da ein sehr gutes mittel ! Nicht nur um eure reinen DPS Daten zu ermitteln, sondern euch auch mal die Spiegel vorzuhalten wie oft ihr verfehlt, der Mob / Boss wiedersteht usw. usw. damit ihr auch mal Lernt das Hitcap usw. für euch kein Fremdwort mehr sein Darf ! Genauso wie für uns Tanks Deffwert usw.


Ich halte es daher auch für nicht ganz Korrekt einem einfach die Frage: "EY WAS MACHST AN DPS"
in die Fresse zu Klatschen, sondern eher einen Blick auf sein Equip zu werfen, wenn ich dann sehe das Verzauberungen fehlen oder gar im Helm z.b. ein META Stein, und ich auf nachfrage die Antwort bekomme "IS DOCH EH NUR BLAUES EQUIP" da geht mir dann die Hutschnur hoch den ich selbst Verzaubere und Sockel AUCH Blaues Equip Optimal und das selbe VERLANGE ich dann auch von meinem gegenüber / Gruppenmitglied
und wenn dann die einsicht fehlt bzw. man Blöde Antworten bekommt ala " Blau VZ ich nett und Edelsteien mach ich auch keine Rein kostet zuviel Gold" dann is der Schneller aus der Grp als er A sagen kann oder ich wenn ich denn Lead nicht habe. 

Ebenso ist es einfach zu ermitteln ob einer Ahnung hat wenn man ganz beiläufig anfängt im Chat/TS von Hitcap usw. zu sprechen und dann einfach mal Harmlos Fragt was den einer mit seiner Skillung noch braucht um selbiges zu erreichen bzw. wie weit er noch wech davon ist, ich verlange nichts unmögliches, aber das Erreichbare sollte mind. drin sein, das selbe wird ja auch von mir erwartet bzw. erwartet der DDler von den anderen in der Grp. 

So Long und Cuuuuuuuuu von einem Manchmal Genervten DeffPala *G*


----------



## Zwizazadera (20. Dezember 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> als Jäger mal so locker 4000dps.. ist ja klar -.-



JA das ist Möglich !!! Aber nur im 25er Raid bei bestimmten Bossen ! z.b. Thadius mit den Buffs durch die Positive bzw. Negativen Debuff oder Aufladung wenn ALLE 12 zusammenstehen auf jeder seite, was sie ja MÜSSEN sonst kann man den Boss nicht legen in 6min da der DMG sonst nett reicht, da schaffen Jäger, DKs, Off Warriers usw. 3,5 bis 4,5k DPS das is Locker drin ! 

Von daher IMMER nachfragen wann und wo bevor man Flamed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Tschuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Kamaji (20. Dezember 2008)

Mir als Tank geht das am A**** vorbei^^


----------



## Ollimua (20. Dezember 2008)

(quote Zwiza hier gedanklich einfügen)

Finde ich absolut in Ordnung, dass man als DDler nach den Werten gefragt wird. Machen wir DDler ja bei Tanks nicht anders und fragen normalerweise wenigstens nach den HP Werten und dem Verteidigungswert.

Und wenn ich Gruppenleiter bin und DDs in Hero Inis unter 1200 DPS machen und sonst eigentlich keinen Support bringen, werden die einfach rausgeworfen.


----------



## EviLKeX (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde es persönlich besser wen man nach seinen DPS gefragt wird, denn wen jemand z.B. 2k zaubermacht hat und nur 1k dps fährt ist das auch nicht gut lieber weniger zaubermacht und dafür jede menge skill!


----------



## Mindista (20. Dezember 2008)

ich finds gut. 

das problem betrifft eh nur randoms, und viele verneiden die eh und gehen mit stammgruppen rein.

früher haben random-DD nur überequipte healer und tanks gesucht und sich oft genug durch heros durchschleifen lassen. diese nulpen werden so nun auch aussortiert. DD, die vernünftig geskillt sind und gescheit spielen haben das problem eh nicht, das  sie deswegen aussortiert werden.
und die meisten tanks wissen eh, wieviel dps sie problemlos verkraften können.


----------



## Neonlicht (20. Dezember 2008)

Mir geht dieser Onlineschwanzvergleich langsam aber sicher aufn Keks.
Finds normal wenn nach Schadensboni und Heilboni ähm is jetzt ja beidesZaubermacht ( gewöhn ich mich nie dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Crit, und diesem anderen Equip kram gefragt wird.
Aber dps find ich sinnfrei. wenn man 2k zaubermacht oder so hat macht man doch auch automatisch genug dmg für nen raid oder so ich das verkehrt.
Und eigentlich sollte auch jeder mit lvl 80 wissen wie er seine klasse zu spielen hat bzw den meisten Schaden rausholt.


----------



## MxSyl3r (20. Dezember 2008)

advanced08 schrieb:


> zudem zeigt es wie viele misses parrys etc man hat und vorallem bei welcher attacke und mit welcher man am meisten dmg gemacht hat welchen skill man in der rota vllt auslassen kann da zu wenig dmg ist etc
> 
> für alle die mehr wissen wollen da gibts nen paar infos
> 
> ...



hast wohl nicht gelesen ?
ich bin tank da braucht mein kein 2k dps+ es reicht wenn man die aggro hält 
ausserdem bin ich t7ler sonder nur hero ini equipped mit unr 1 epic (reicht aber trotzdem)


----------



## Asenerbe (20. Dezember 2008)

meronizzor schrieb:


> halte ich schlitweg für gelogen!




Und ich halte dich für einen der anscheind noch nicht gegung Heinis in WOW getroffen hat!
Ich hab schon oft genug Leute mit 800 dps in der Gruppe gehabt! In heroic wohlgemerkt!
Da sind 600 durchaus glaubwürdig.


----------



## chyroon (20. Dezember 2008)

find die dps fragen ebenso sinnfrei wie der TE, ich hab die Erfahrung auf meinen Server gemacht das eigentlich nur Psydo Möchtegern Könner diese Frage stellen. 

naja zum Glück hab ich mein Caster abgestaubt und bin jetzt in meiner Tankrolle völlig zufrieden, jetzt muss ich mir den ganzen Scheiss nicht mehr antun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moskau (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich kanns prinzipiell schon nachvollziehen, dass nachgefragt wird... hängt halt auf der anderen Seite auch von der Ini ab.

Wenn ich wie oben schon genannt nen HdZ4-Timerun auf die Beine stellen und erfolgreich beenden will muss einfach der Damage da sein, andererseits kann man bei normalen Inis oder leichten Heros auch schon mal ohne Probleme nen weniger-DPS-DDler mitnehmen.

Jetzt hängt DPS natürlich stark vom Equip ab, aber natürlich spielen noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle... mein Jäger is Hero-Ini Epic ausgerüstet, mit ein paar rare Items noch dabei. Wenn ich alleine auf meine Anzeige im Charakterbildschirm schaue komme ich mit Pet (BM-Skillung) rein rechnerisch nur auf 1-1,1k DPS...

Trotzdem fahre ich im Endeffekt im Schnitt um 2k DPS. Woher dieser Unterschied?

Ganz einfach: Hier kommt der Skill ins Spiel.... (und das gilt für alle DD-Klassen).

Variante a: Ich stelle mich Autoshot-afk hin und mache nicht viel mehr als ab und an das Ziel zu wechseln.
Variante b: Ich nutze eine gescheite Shot-Rotation, Trinkets und sonstiges Zeug, ausserdem wird durch Talente mein Schadensoutput gelegentlich gesteigert (z.B. nach Crits etc.)

Quizfrage: Durch welche Variante fahre ich wohl höhere DPS?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fazit: Jeder sollte in der Lage sein, aus seinem DD durch seine Spielweise (Skill-Teil) gescheite Werte rauszuholen, so dass er bequem in den Hero-inis sein EQ verbessern kann (EQ-Teil), ohne durchgezogen zu werden.
Unterm Strich verbessern beide Teile dauerhaft die DPS-Werte...

Dennoch gibt es Situationen, wo DDler mit zu niedrigen Werten gerechtfertigt abgelehnt werden können und sollten (siehe HdZ4-Timerun oder Raidinis - Wenn da Drei komplett blau/grüne DDr invitet werden isses schon schlecht)

Alles in allem besteht also weder für die DD Grund sich aufzuregen, dass man es wagt, sie nach ihren DPS zu fragen, noch für die Grp-Leader, wenn mal ein DD nicht komplett Epic ausgerüstet ist.
Letztlich kann man halt noch viel aus der Spielweise rausziehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (20. Dezember 2008)

also wir waren gestern in naxx non hero, das spinnenviertel ist völlig gut gegangen auch die zwei ersten bosse im seuchen viertel, aber der letzte boss im seuchenviertel ist ein reiner DPS kampf. wenn da nicht innerhalb kurzer zeit viel schaden gedrückt wird, fällt nach und nach der ganze raid auf den boden. weil die heiler immer nur 5 sekunden zeit haben zu heilen, danach kommen 15 sekunden wo keine heilung bei den leuten ankommt. sprich ohne viel schaden (DPS) innerhalb kurzer zeit, gehn die heiler oom und einer nach dem andern fällt durch den  zusätzlichen debuff der schaden verursacht, einfach um.
leider fehlte es da bei uns noch etwas und wir mußten ihn erstmal stehen lassen, heißt im klartext, weiter equipt verbessern und dann wieder versuchen.


----------



## Shesanity (20. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne Frage nebenbei welches Programm benutzt Ihr den um eure DPS bzw. Rekord in DPS zu messen?


----------



## Gnap (20. Dezember 2008)

meiner meinung nach ein absolutes muss. es gibt nichts geileres als dd´s die dann 5% hinter nem deff krieger rumschleichen und dann auch noch anspruch auf loot stellen.

ich find es einfach nur dreist von leuten die nicht ihr maximum aus dem char raus holen und dann noch rum nerven warum sie nen kick bekommen. wenn ihr spielen wollt um spass zu haben bitte sehr will ich auch! aber ich hab sicher kein spass dadran mit rnds 6 std naxx zu rennen nur weil die dps der gruppe nicht stimmt.

geil ist natürlich dann auch zu sehen das leute die eh durchgehend 3k dps fahren sich mit buffood und flasks potten und dann die dps krüppel die auf 1200-1500 rumgimpen es nichtmal für nötig halten was ein zu werfen.

wer es als spass empfindet nichts zu leisten soll sich doch bitte gleichgesinnte suchen und bei den ersten 3 bossen in naxx 10 std wipen!


----------



## shady197 (20. Dezember 2008)

Also die Frage ist schon berechtigt ( bin selber  dd ) undich weiß auch nicht warum man ncht fragen sollte.
Man muss halt auch beachten das manche Klassen weniger DPS haben als andere aber nunja die 1k marke sollte schon zu knacken sein.
in mc hat ich schon die 4k marke geknackt, aber halt nur wegen dem flächenschaden.
Also es geht natürlich auch darum spaß zu haben und manche kennen das wort garnet, also wenn ich nach dps gefragt werde einfach fair geantwortet, aber sobalt ich in jeder kleinigkeit ausgefragt werde antworte ich i-wann net mehr weils mir dann einfach zuz blöd is.
Alsoi frage berächtigt und punkt.


----------



## Monyesak (20. Dezember 2008)

Shesanity schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage nebenbei welches Programm benutzt Ihr den um eure DPS bzw. Rekord in DPS zu messen?



recount


----------



## SonicTank (20. Dezember 2008)

Also ich persönlich finde, dass man bei manchen Hero-Instanzen und erst recht bei Naxxramas sehr wohl auf die DPS-Werte achten muss. Gerade gestern habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass in Drak'Tharon (hero) der erste Boss einfach nicht fallen wollte, weil der Schaden nicht gestimmt hat. In HdB (hero) lag ich als Tank sogar vor dem Mage, was aber eher auf mangelhaftes Können des Spielers zurückzuschließen sein sollte.

Das gleiche passierte in Naxx (normal), Anub kam in den Enrage, weil wir zu lange gebraucht haben, obwohl die Taktik gestimmt hat und alle ihre Aufgaben richtig machten. Wir haben dann den DK, der nur geringen Schaden machte (kein Tank) gegen einen anderen ausgetauscht und siehe da, Anub ging plötzlich down, ohne das wir auch nur in die Nähe des Enrages gekommen wären.

Fazit: Ich persönlich finde es wichtig, bei bestimmten Instanzen auf die Damagewerte der DDler zu achten. Ist der Schaden zu niedrig, bedeutet das bei manch einem Boss einfach den Wipe. Auch ich dachte mal, dass die Recount bzw. DamageMeters Daten nur dem Schwanzvergleich dienen. Diese Meinung habe ich aber revidiert, seitdem ich diese Erfahrungen gemacht habe und nicht selten vor manch einem DD in der Statistik stehe (und das als Tank).

Gruß
Sonic


----------



## Pimpler (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab jetzt nciht alles durchgelesen.... aber die abfragen hab ich mit bekommen werden öfters gemacht wenn man in ne ini geht wo dps entscheiden ist.
Weil es gibt einige die sind super equipt aber fahren trozdem weniger schaden als der tank... die ja miterweile über 1k dps haben....


----------



## Golia (20. Dezember 2008)

Jaja ... heult doch alle rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Das Problem ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad des Contents - zu leicht heißt halt viele Leute die wenig können laufen einem über den Weg - das nervt auf Dauer ungemein irgendwann fängt man da halt an zu sondieren.

Das schlimmste war nen DK mit 650 dps in einer Hero was mir begegnet ist ... keine Lust drauf.

Und zu der Skill vs DPS Debatte:

Wenn einer seine 2,5k+ dps hat wird er *wahrscheinlich* das nötige Equip haben und demzufolge wohl auch über den Skill verfügen.


----------



## Angharad (20. Dezember 2008)

Esquan schrieb:


> Solche Sachen liest man leider immer wieder von DDs. Wir heiler und die Tanks müssen schon lange +Addheal/HP/Rüstung/.... angeben. Und alle laufen Amok wenn der Tank nicht das nötige Leben mitbringt.
> DPS ist nunmal der Messwert für Schadensklassen. Sicher ist er nicht alles, aber er ist EIN einfacher Wert den ich schnell erfahren und vergleichen kann.
> 
> Du sagst man muss die Aggro im Auge haben.
> ...




und da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.


----------



## Lestara (20. Dezember 2008)

Wenn mich wer nach meinen DPS Zahlen fragt, sag ich nur "genug". Denn ich als Meele bin sehr Encounter abhängig, in manchen Bosskämpfen, sei es nun Grobuluss, wo ich nicht perm am Boss sein kann, sei es Gothik mit seinem rumgeblinzel, ect bla bla bla. Dazu kommt der als Schamane unvermeidliche "Glücksproc" von Windfury. Proct es nich geht meine DPS in den Keller, proct es immer sobald es kann zersäg ich Hunter und Hexer in der DPS. Bei Loatheb steh ich net umsonst immer an Platz 1 der Dmg UND DPS Liste. Aber is halt zufallsbedingt, kann genausogut bei Procpech im Mittelfeld rumgeistern.

Solange ich meine Aufgabe im Raid erfülle (und das tue ich), bin ich ein gern gesehener Gast. Ich hab auch noch NIE nen Heiler nach seinem Addheal, oder Tank nach seinem HP Wert beurteilt. Sowas ist kein Maßstab, sowas ist einfach eine Erniedrigung des Chars auf einen Wert, an dem man nicht sehen kann, ob der Char wirklich spielen kann. Ich nehm auch gern en Heiler mit 500 addheal weniger mit, wenn ich dafür weiß, "Hey, der hats drauf". Aber für sowas sind die meisten Kleingeister in WoW zu beschränkt.


----------



## Mr.Maine (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann mit den besten DD's in eine Ini gehen, aber wenn dann Movement Legastheniker dabei sind wird es so oder so nichts.... 
denn bei manchen Boss kommt es nicht drauf an wie viel DPS man fährt.

Sicher desto mehr DPS man hat desto schneller geht der Boss down, aber wenn dann einige Leute zu dumm sind um von A nach B zu laufen bringt dir DPS auch nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Rantja (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich mußte mir als Heiler immer die Frage nach dem Add-Heal gefallen lassen, als Tank wird auch des öfteren nach Ausrüstung gefragt, also warum sollen die DD nich genauso gefragt werden? 
Waren die Tage in Archavons Kammer nh und die DD fuhren alle so eine DPS von 1600-2200, bis auf einen Mage(!)... Der hat gerde mal die 800er Grenze überschritten (nein, er ist nicht einmal gestorben und lag deshalb soweit unten). Wenn ich als Tank so wenig Equip/Skill hätte, würde mich keine Sau mehr mitnehmen!


----------



## MAczwerg (20. Dezember 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ein kleines Beispiel
> aus dem netten Recountaddon
> Es war ein NAxraid 2 Schamis(1heal/Verstärker)/ 1DK / Offtank/Defftank /2 mage/ 2 Hexen(dämo/destro) /priester(heal)
> 
> ...



DPS is Schaden pro Sekunde auf ein Ziel das wir von recount gefilter es nimmt den besten wert aller Ziele.
Schaden is alle Ziele zusammen. 

Klar das der DK mit seiner Suppe wo allle drinnstehen mehr schaden insgesamt macht aber wenn er nur ein Ziel hätte wäre Der mage wieder vorne also DPS is sehrwohl Aussagekräftig.


----------



## XRayFanatic (20. Dezember 2008)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Warum denkst du wohl, schreien alle nach nem Hunter-Nerf?
> Antwort: Ob Fokus-Dmg oder Flächen-Dmg (Salve), der Hunter liegt meist an oberster Stelle, weil er seinen DPS hält und mit ca. 1 Sek pro Dmg-Output (jetzt nur mal 'autom. Schuss' - 'Zuverl. Schuss' Rotation betrachtet) auch noch bei Trashs mind. 4x mehr Dmg-Output erzeugen als ein Mage mit 3 Sek Castzeit (wos manchmal grad mal für einen Feuerball reicht mit 4-5k Dmg)
> 
> Wie immer bei solchen Threads... Erst denken, dann informieren, dann posten bez. flamen.



Und genau das ist der Punkt der mir nicht in den Schädel will. Alle schreien nach einem Hunter-Nerf, weil er im Moment zuviel Schaden macht. Auf der anderen Seite werden vorher DPS-Werte abgefragt. Wo ist der Sinn darin einen Hunter, der jede Menge Schaden anrichtet nerfen zu wollen auf der anderen Seite aber vor der Einladung die dicken DPS-Zahlen sehen will ?? Ganz einfach, weil sich eben bei besagtem Schwanzlängenvergleich einige Klassen nun hinten anstellen müssen. Es gilt nur noch wer is der Erste ? Wer steht ganz oben ? Wer hat das beste Equip (die Frage kommt dann in so ca. 3 Monaten wenn dann nicht nur wie jetzt die ganzen Hartz 4-Empfänger in lila herumlaufen sondern auch die Casual Gamer langsam in den Bereich vordringen) ?

Mit Spaß am Spiel hat das ganze schon lange nichts mehr zu tun. Wenn mich einer vor der Ini nach DPS fragt hat sich die Gruppe schon erledigt. Mein Hunter, Marksman geskillt kein BM, ist bei jeder Ini max auf Platz 2 zu finden und lediglich ein DK kommt noch einigermaßen mit. Von daher brauch ich mir in Sachen DPS mal überhaupt keine Gedanken zu machen, es reicht dicke.

Für mich kommt es immer noch auf den Spaß an weil ich vom RL mal abschalten will und nicht täglich neue Rekorde im Inihetzen sehen möchte. Gehöre hier wohl jedoch zu ner aussterbenden Rasse.


----------



## Omidas (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag die Abfragen überhaupt nicht schon zu BC Zeiten.

Liegt wohl einfach daran, das ich mit meinem Paladin voll Ini Equipt die erste Hero Ini suchen wollte und man fast nur angepflaumt wurde, weil die Stats 
nicht voll T6 entsprachen.

Es werden bei solchen abfragen halt in den meisten Fällen utopische Werte verlangt, die nicht im geringsten mit Mindestanforderungen zusammen passen.
Vielmehr geht es einem nur darum schnell durch zu gehen und neue damit auszuschließen.

Und warum man nach DPs fragt ist auch noch so ein Ding, wo ich mich frage: Hallo? noch normal?
Den dieser Wert ist halt an nichts fest zu machen. Andere Stats wie Hit kann man ja noch überprüfen aber Dmg? "ja ich fahre über 2k DPs" und was sagt
das einem? Ja ich fahre 2k DPs bei einer Bombgruppe oder bei einem Boss wo Singeltarget dmg gefragt ist? Und als ob da nicht einige Leute einfach was
sagen nur um mit zu kommen. Erst sagen man fährt 2k und bei ersten Boss fällt auf, das es doch nur 1,5 sind. Muss man ihn dann raus schmeißen? Wenn
ja, dann hätte man sich die Frage nach den DPs auch sparen können. Den auch ohne fragen hätte man ihn beim ersten Boss dann kicken können/müssen.

Und auch bei anderen Schlüsselpositionen können Werte manchmal täuschen. Wenn man zum Beispiel einen Tank nur nach seinen HP fragen würde( Nehm
als Beispiel eine Nordend 70iger wo ich mit meinem Bäumchen mit war, also Critiimun frage fällt weg), könnte man auf falsche Schlüsse kommen. Da war
der Tank bei 11,5k HP, was man mit ein paar Nordend Items als Tank eigentlich etwas höher sein könnte. Hatte mich auf etwas mehr Heilleistung innerlich
eingestellt und war sehr überrascht, das er kaum was abbekommt. Irgendwann mitten in der Instanz erst habe ich mir sein Equip angeschaut. komplette
Kobalt Set mit sehr guten Deff Stats. Der hat sich vorbereitet. Wäre aber bei einigen vielleicht mit der simplen Frage nach HP nicht mit genommen
worden, nur weil einige ein falsches Bild von bestimmten Werten haben.

Also ich frage höchstens mal für nen Raid (obwohl ich da eh fast nur mit Gilde gehe) und evtl für HDZ4 wenn alle nen Timerun machen. Aber da sollte es
sich fast mit 4Leuten und einem halben DD ausgehen.

Und wenn mich jemand nach meinen Werten fragt? Einer hat im diesen Thread geschrieben, das jeder der "genug" schreibt zu 100% ein Noob ist. Gut
bin ich anscheinend ein Noob. Hatte auch schon zu BC anfragen so beantwortet und bei nochmaligem fragen mit dem für die Instanz angebrachten
Wert der gefragt wurde. zB bei Bäumchen für ??? ka was das noch war. Hab 1,5k angegeben was vollkommen ausreichend war, obwohl ich zu dem 
Zeitpunkt etwas über 1,9k lag. Man kann auch bei solchen anfragen etwas über den Anfrager selber lernen. Wenn er nicht mit dem passenden Werten
zufrieden ist, sondern utopische annimmt, könnte der Raid sehr unnötig stressig werden. Und SOWAS brauch ich mir wiederum nicht antun.


----------



## Faimith (20. Dezember 2008)

Lalalua schrieb:


> Oh man, sowas sagt mir schon einiges..........aber egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*hahaha* Jetzt bringst du mich zum lachen.
"Ein guter Gebrechenhexer steckt noch jeden Hunter oder auch Mage in die Tasche." <- Das glaubst auch nur DU oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Grp zu kicken weil ich nicht genug DPS bringe, kommen einfach auf meine Ignoliste denn DAS sind die, die keine Ahnung haben."
Findest du überhaupt noch Leute fürne Ini? *gg*

Leute, bitte macht Euch nicht alle lächerlich.
Was ist so schlimm daran nach dem dmg gefragt zu werden?.. Wenns sein muss dann lügt doch einfach, daran ist noch nie jemand gestorben.
Ansonsten sucht Euch eine Stammgrp oder eine Gilde! 
Und wenn Ihr nur solche Gelegenheitszocker seit, solltet Ihr Euch nicht wundern, die Ansprüche sind im Gegensatz zu BC gewachsen, das war doch voraussehbar!

Ich dachte immer es hätten sich alle beschwert das Wotlk zu "einfach" ist, warum fragen dann alle nach dps und +heal etc.?... Interessant. 
Alle wollen in einer guten Grp sein um die Instanzen zu clearen etc. (Also ist es doch noch schwer?.. o.o)

Wenn Ihr bei non-hc nicht mitkönnt dann habt Ihr Euch einfach die falsche Grp ausgesucht...

MFG


----------



## Monyesak (20. Dezember 2008)

vllt bekommen die anfrager alle nen harten wenn se 2k dps gewhispert bekommen..

find ich auch lächerlich solche anfragen


----------



## Lwellewhyn (20. Dezember 2008)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Punkt der mir nicht in den Schädel will. Alle schreien nach einem Hunter-Nerf, weil er im Moment zuviel Schaden macht. Auf der anderen Seite werden vorher DPS-Werte abgefragt. Wo ist der Sinn darin einen Hunter, der jede Menge Schaden anrichtet nerfen zu wollen auf der anderen Seite aber vor der Einladung die dicken DPS-Zahlen sehen will ?? Ganz einfach, weil sich eben bei besagtem Schwanzlängenvergleich einige Klassen nun hinten anstellen müssen. Es gilt nur noch wer is der Erste ? Wer steht ganz oben ? Wer hat das beste Equip (die Frage kommt dann in so ca. 3 Monaten wenn dann nicht nur wie jetzt die ganzen Hartz 4-Empfänger in lila herumlaufen sondern auch die Casual Gamer langsam in den Bereich vordringen) ?



Hunter kommen mit 0 Skill auf recht hohe DPS werte, insbesondere BM.
Das Ziel sollte sein das alle Fernkampf DDs unter Berücksichtigung des Supports, Ausrüstungstand, das gleiche Schadenspotenzial haben, und das ist dann abhängig vom Skill.
Das passt zur Zeit einfach nicht, genauso wie es eine Zeit bei den Retris im negativen und im postiven nicht gepasst hat.
Warum sollte man andere DDs mitnehmen, wenn von einem vergleichbar guten Spieler die Leistung nicht herausgeholt werden KANN.

Es gibt nur zu wenig und ausreichend Schaden und ob es ausreicht definiert einfach das Team von Tank und Heiler im Sinne der Gruppe, sicher unter Zurhilfenahme bestimmter Hilfsmittel.

Gute Tanks und Heiler wurden schon immer gesucht, aber mit Wotlk kommt es dazu das es laut Blizz schneller gehen soll, man wollte Inis verkürzen und das ist auch gelungen. Zwangsläufig werden die Kämpfe auch kürzer, und damit nicht Volltrottel alles schaffen können wurde ein Enrage verstärkt zugefügt, oder es gibt Timeevents.
Wenn man sich entsprechend ausrüstet ist Wotlk mit keinem Char zur Zeit schwer. Nur wenn man in einem Spiel nicht weiter kommt, weil die eigene Leistung ungenügend ist, und nicht einmal minimal an die Anforderungen herankommt, es aber für andere Spieler mit gleichem Zeitaufwand problemlos möglich ist, dann muss man sich gefallen lassen, drauf hingewiesen zu werden, ob die eigen Spielweise ausreichend ist, oder ob man zuLERNEN muss.


----------



## Shadoweffect (20. Dezember 2008)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> JA das ist Möglich !!! Aber nur im 25er Raid bei bestimmten Bossen ! z.b. Thadius mit den Buffs durch die Positive bzw. Negativen Debuff oder Aufladung wenn ALLE 12 zusammenstehen auf jeder seite, was sie ja MÜSSEN sonst kann man den Boss nicht legen in 6min da der DMG sonst nett reicht, da schaffen Jäger, DKs, Off Warriers usw. 3,5 bis 4,5k DPS das is Locker drin !
> 
> Von daher IMMER nachfragen wann und wo bevor man Flamed
> 
> ...




Hunter schaffen ohne extra Buffs außer den normalen Raidbuffs bis zu 6k DPS bei Patchwerk.

Achja, es gibt nichts schlimmeres als Gammel-DDs die denken, sie könnten mit unter 1700 dps in heroics gehen. 1700 ist unterste Schmerzgrenze. 
Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass es seit wotlk keine schlechten Tanks/Heiler mehr gibt, sondern nur noch brutal schlechte DDs.


----------



## Greiss (20. Dezember 2008)

mehr dps <=> besseres gear <=> mehr Erfahrung (wenn er nicht gezogen wurde) | hat den Char schon länger auf 80, als Leute mit grünem gear

So seh ich das! Ich frage Heiler und caster dds nach ihrer Zaubermacht und melee dds und tanks nach ihrem gear Niveau! Nach DPS frag ich nie.


----------



## Aralonus (20. Dezember 2008)

Ouh man, es kommt auf den Skill drauf an!!!
Außerdem, sollte man eine Inni/Raid trotzdem noch schaffen, auch wenn ein DD mal weniger Schaden macht!


----------



## eye_of_fire (20. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ein Raidleiter für Naxx ne Grp zusammenstellt ist die Frage nach den DSP evtl. noch gerechtfertigt. Aber wenn solche Fragen für ne normale oder Heroische-Instanz kommen, kommt bei immer nur der Eindruck auf: möglichst schnell und ohne großen Aufwand durch und auf zur nächsten Ini. Ein Verhalten das durch die Einfachheit der Instanzen von Blizzard imo, wahrscheinlich unabsichtlich, gefördert wird.
Ich bin auch mal nach meinem DPS-Wert gefragt worden und hab den Fragesteller meine Meinung dazu gesagt und bin trotzdem in HDB Heroisch mitgenommen worden. Zwischendurch wurde ich von einem Grp-Mitglied wegen meiner geringen DPS-Werte angewhispert. Es kam wie's kommen mußt, die 2 DPS-Monster kippten bei einem Boss wg. Bewegungslegasthenie um. Der Boss ging trotzdem down...und ich konnte mir ein inneres Grinsen nicht verkneifen
DPS ist nicht alles


----------



## Shadoweffect (20. Dezember 2008)

Aralonus schrieb:


> Ouh man, es kommt auf den Skill drauf an!!!
> Außerdem, sollte man eine Inni/Raid trotzdem noch schaffen, auch wenn ein DD mal weniger Schaden macht!



Schafft man eben nicht.
Schon mal versucht ohne Priest und mit schlechten DDs den erst Boss in Azjol'nerub zu machen?
Wenn der Scharmützler so langsam down geht, nimmt er gerne Stoffies/Heiler auseinander.


----------



## Omidas (20. Dezember 2008)

Ja schafft man selbst in Azjol Nerub.

Hatte schon mal einen Kriegertank dabei, der einen DK aus seiner Gilde mit genommen hat. Fuhr 1,1k DPS in der Ini.
Hat sich raus gestellt, das er Tank gekillt war und sich equipen wollte, weil mer selber noch nicht die ini schafft.
Haben trotzdem den Endboss gelegt. Und war zum Schluss nur sauer, weil er falsch geskillt mit kam und nicht wegen
der DPs


----------



## Spiritwalker (20. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, DPS ist doch Instanz bedingt. Ich als Feral(Bär) fahre in Nexus (heroic) zb nur 1.7k aber in Violette Festung 2.2k aber in Raids allgemein 1.7k-2k( hängt vom Boss ab)

generell bin ich als bär immer 1. im schaden 
es gibt immer unwissende leute, dps ist bedingt aussagekräftig für dds
das komische ist, ich werde auch recht häufig gefragt ob ich critimmun wäre
ein krieger meinte das ich mit meinem equip nie critimmun sein könnte und wollte mich aus 25er archa kicken




EDIT: zu den aussagen, nur dps ist nicht alles, die leute die über 2k dps fahren (durchschnittswert) können sich RICHTIG bewegen, achten auf aggro (obwohl ich nie aggro probleme habe)
die meißten leute die unter 1.5k dps liegen sterben fast immer

die leute die sich hier aufregen fahren bestimmt selber nicht über 1.5k dps


----------



## Rubinweapon (20. Dezember 2008)

natürlich ist es nützlich dps abfragen zu machen.wenn ich als tank 800 dps fahre in einer hero ini und manche "dd"s sehe die sogar noch knapp drunter liegen brauch man sich nicht wundern wenn nicht ein boss liegt.das was sich heutzutage dds schimpfen will ist echt nur noch grausam


----------



## ArN0LdInI (20. Dezember 2008)

Find ich gut,aber auch nur für Naxx usw.:
1. Ja Naxx erfordert equipp,da könenn wir noch so gut sein Flickwerk lässt einen nicht durch.
2.Ist es sinnvoller ,das man eh wenig Ahnung von den Stats anderer Klassen hat,DPS ,soll da das einfachste Mittel sein.(Bsp. Mage,bei dem Critt serh sehr wichtig ist,was aber auch auf die Zm geht)
3.IS Dps nicht nur Gear ,sondern auch Skill abhängig.

Nur weiß ich nicht,wie man das vorher überprüfen soll...


----------



## ReWahn (20. Dezember 2008)

Aralonus schrieb:


> Ouh man, es kommt auf den Skill drauf an!!!
> Außerdem, sollte man eine Inni/Raid trotzdem noch schaffen, auch wenn ein DD mal weniger Schaden macht!



dd: skill --> dps. erzähl mir net dass jemand der spielen kann <1,5k dps fährt.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (20. Dezember 2008)

Kompletter schwachsinn sone Fragen. 

Man hatt _nie_ 2 mal die selbe DPS zahl... das hängt immer von der Situation ab. Z.b. ein Mage der bei jeder zweiten Gruppe einen Mob dauerchepen muss, ein Priester der dauerchakeln muss usw... die haben dadurch automatisch weniger DPS als sonst... sind sie deswegen plötzlich schlechtere spieler? 

Giebt genug Leute mit T6 die sagen sie machen hyper mega imba viel DPS, aber wenn darum geht eine Taktik zu verstehen sind sie dumm wie Brot. 

An den DPS kan man nicht sehen ob einer spielen kann oder nicht.


----------



## Omidas (20. Dezember 2008)

Skill ist nicht DPS!

Nehmen wir jetzt mal als Beispiel Noth der Seuchenfürst in Naxx. 2 Mages. der eine Macht 2,2k DPS der andere 1,9k. Wer war da wohl besser.
Richtige Antwort: Vielleicht der mit 2,2, vielleicht auch der mit 1,9k. Den in dem Bossfight (sry wenn ich mich im Encounter vertan habe) muss
ein Fluch entfernt werden. Wenn der eine Mage einfach nur drauf rotzt, ist er für mich der schlechtere DD. Den mit WotlK ist die Rolle des DD
nicht mehr alleine nur Schaden, sondern auch anderes, was man nicht mit DPS messen kann.
Und es gibt auch in 5ern sowas. Macht er auf ansage Singeldmg, weil grad ein unagenehmer Mob da ist der schnell fallen muss, oder macht er
weiter AoE nur um seine Werte zu pushen. Hilft er dem Tank Heiler, we Mob mal ausbricht und auf den Heiler zuläuft oder macht er weiter
Schaden.

Viele Sachen die man mit keinem Tool messen kann. Aber ist ja egal ob ein anderer stirbt, die Gruppe wiped. Hautsache jeder fährt seine 2k DPS


----------



## Rubinweapon (20. Dezember 2008)

Omidas schrieb:


> Skill ist nicht DPS!
> 
> Nehmen wir jetzt mal als Beispiel Noth der Seuchenfürst in Naxx. 2 Mages. der eine Macht 2,2k DPS der andere 1,9k. Wer war da wohl besser.
> Richtige Antwort: Vielleicht der mit 2,2, vielleicht auch der mit 1,9k. Den in dem Bossfight (sry wenn ich mich im Encounter vertan habe) muss
> ...




man merkt das du kaum random unterwegs bist oder einfach ne menge glück hast.Ich als tank hab die dds immer im auge und wenn ich dann mages sehe die lieber weiter dps auf den boss fahren (weil dps ist ja alles laut deren meinung)und 2 ads kloppen dein heiler down weil der mage zu faul war 2 mal aoe zu spammen udn die grp wipe wars natürlich wieder der tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das is ein anderes thema


----------



## Asenerbe (20. Dezember 2008)

Omidas schrieb:


> Und warum man nach DPs fragt ist auch noch so ein Ding, wo ich mich frage: Hallo? noch normal?
> Den dieser Wert ist halt an nichts fest zu machen. Andere Stats wie Hit kann man ja noch überprüfen aber Dmg? "ja ich fahre über 2k DPs" und was sagt
> das einem? Ja ich fahre 2k DPs bei einer Bombgruppe oder bei einem Boss wo Singeltarget dmg gefragt ist? Und als ob da nicht einige Leute einfach was
> sagen nur um mit zu kommen. Erst sagen man fährt 2k und bei ersten Boss fällt auf, das es doch nur 1,5 sind. Muss man ihn dann raus schmeißen? Wenn
> ja, dann hätte man sich die Frage nach den DPs auch sparen können. Den auch ohne fragen hätte man ihn beim ersten Boss dann kicken können/müssen.



Ich frag mich immer was das Gesülze soll von wegen DPS kann man ja nicht hernehmen da so Situationsabhängig....
Noch normal?


Schonmal was vom Wort *Durchschnittswert* gehört?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich fahr als Tank in 5er Inis 1000 - 1300 dps. Wie gesagt. Kommt ganz auf die Situation, Support... drauf an.

Wenn mich also jemand fragen würde vor Ini würde ich einfach ca. nen Wert von 1,2k dps angeben und gut ist!
*Ist ja nicht so das es hier jetzt um jeden Prozent geht!*

Wenn man nicht fähig is sowas als DD selber durch ein paar Inis zu ermitteln, dann sollte man seinen Char wohl löschen!


----------



## Rasgaar (20. Dezember 2008)

Also alles in allem ist ja klar,
der Heiler braucht ein gewisses Mass an +Heal und crit damit er imstande ist die Gruppe / den Raid am Leben zu halten
der Tank braucht seine 540 Deff um crit immun zu sein und ein anständiges Mass an Ausdauer um nicht gleich aus den Latschen zu kippen wenn mehrere Mobs draufhauen
und der DD braucht genug crit und Angriffskraft / Zaubermacht um die Mobs so schnell wie möglich um die Ecke zu bringen.

Aber was ist passiert mit den Werteabfragen beim DD?
Beim Heiler fragt man ja schliesslich auch noch nach +Heal.
Warum plötzlich der Wechsel von "wieviel ap, hit und crit hast du?" zu "wieviel dps fährst du?"

Wenn ich als Vergelter 30% crit, 2500 ap und hitcap erreicht habe, dann sollte man wohl darauf schliessen können der DD fährt auch seine geforderte dps....

ich frag beim heiler ja auch nicht "wieviel heildps machst du?"
oder beim tank "wieviel schaden vermeidest du pro sekunde?" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikell (20. Dezember 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Seit WotlK raus ist und man als DD eine Gruppe sucht kommt des öfteren die Frage "Wieviel DPS fährts du denn?".
> Ist das der neue Trend? Mit BC hats gereicht wenn man paar Eckdaten wie % crit, AP & Hit wusste (wie auch bei Heilern +Heal, %Crit, ev. Mp5).
> ...



War in BC doch ähnlich bzw einfacher. Wenn ich in BC in das LFG tool geschrieben habe 1700AP 30%Crit Hitcap, sind immer fragen gekommen alla: Welches T set ich trage, wieviele äpix. Daten waren egal, konnten die wenigsten was mit anfangen.

Zum Thema DPS: 
Diejenigen, die dich nach DPS fragen, haben kaum/wenig Ahnung/erfahrung. Man kann mit der Höchsten DPS den kleinsten Schaden fahren. Kling komisch, ist aber so.
Gerade die Woche gehabt, Nerub Hero. Schurke und Frostfeuermagier (er hat erst umgeskillt von arkan). Schurke 1200dps Magier 1700 dps  schurke Doppelt so viel schaden wie Magier. Warum?
Schurke haut auf Mobs zug mal drauf, wärend Magier hinten nenn fetten Frostfeuer castst, bis der Bolt rann ist haut er einmal fett zu, wärend die anderen ihn schon mit ihrer Lowdps down haben.

Oder ich als DK. hab niedrige DPS weil schaden über Dots kommt (Krankheiten Tot und verfall) Mache aber stzellenweise mehr Schaden als andere.

Oder ein Beispiel aus Classic Zeiten: Strat run, wer hat die höchste DPS? Der Heilpaladin, er haut nciht einmal im ganzen run zu, haut dann vorm baron in die Skelettarmee sein HeiligAE raus. 

DPS ist nett, Stats sind auch nett. Am ende zählt der Spieler. Wobei ich lieber Ap/Hit/ectt wissen wollen würde, als die DPS die ein CLown an grauen Puppen getestet hat :>


----------



## Bobtronic2 (20. Dezember 2008)

Sowas finde ich Müll.

Und was Noch mehr müll ist wenn einer in der Ini sag: Los Macht mehr Schaden???

Dann sag ich Alter mehr wie die Knöpfe Drücken Kann ich net^^ Aber das Verstehen leider solche Potenten möchtegern pro Typen net.

Also Blizz Führt doch endlich für Solche Typen Den One Hit Skill ein^^


----------



## Rubinweapon (20. Dezember 2008)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Sowas finde ich Müll.
> 
> Und was Noch mehr müll ist wenn einer in der Ini sag: Los Macht mehr Schaden???
> 
> ...




Effizientes knöpfedrücken ftw!


----------



## HyDr0n1X (20. Dezember 2008)

Sicher scheint es für einige übertrieben zu sein, doch im großen und ganzen bin ich dafür.
Denn z.B in Archavons Kammer heroic (25er) muss jeder DD seine 1,6k Dps mindestens bringen, damit man ihn vor dem enrage packt. Aber werd diesen Wert ncht schafft hat in diesen Inis auch nichts zu suchen und soll sein equip vorher verbessern. (viele schnorrer btw)
Ähnlich sieht es z.B bei Patchwork in Naxx aus usw...
Also ist einfache ein gewisser DPS von nöten.

Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, dass man die DPS nicht für jede heroic abfragen muss.
Nur umso schlechter die DDs, umso besser muss der Tank/Healer sein, da die kämpfe logischerweise länger gehen.


----------



## Asenerbe (20. Dezember 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Warum plötzlich der Wechsel von "wieviel ap, hit und crit hast du?" zu "wieviel dps fährst du?"




Wie einer vorne so schön erwähnte, weil es die für DD´s die* simpelste Masseinheit* ist.
Wird ja nicht eine Zahl erwartet die 100% korrekt ist, da man sowas eh nie sagen kann wegen Support oder so....
Aber das ist nebensächlich. Man erhält *ungefähr* einen Anhaltspunkt und gut ist....

Aber jeder sollte fähig sein einen *Durchschnittswert* in etwa angeben zu können den er in 5er fährt!


Wenn einer sagt er macht 1,8k dps hat er schon inv. Macht er dann nur 1,5k dps is halt Pech, aber was solls.

Sagt einer von Haus aus er macht nur 900 dps, dann spar ich mir den Ärger gleich!

Ist natürlich schon schwer zu verstehen. 
Aber wie weiter vorne auch schon erwähnt. Ich glaube die paar DD´s die sich hier so aufregen sind wirklich die, die dann Ingame auch nicht wirklich was auf die Reihe bekommen....
Sorry ist einfach so.

Ich als Tank hab mich immer für mein Equip rechtfertigen müssen, und hatte, und habe damit auch kein Problem.
Wenn dd´s da rumzicken wie kleine Mädchen, dann haben sie einfach was zu "verbergen", wie mir die Erfahrung gezeigt hat! ( Und das sind immer ganz mieße Werte gewesen...)


----------



## ruu (20. Dezember 2008)

geht ja auch einzig und allein um dps.

dmgdealer müssen dps fahren, healer hps usw.
wenn schon pve, dann bitte sportlich!


----------



## Pellaeon-KdhH (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde die ganze DPS Diskussion sowieso irgendwie überflüssig und das ganze Spiel ist zu Mathematik und Zahlen verkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es kümmert sich keiner um das eigentliche Spiel, alle machen nur noch virtuellen Schwanzvergleich mit ihren doch so tollen DPS-Zahlen und mit ihrem kranken schnell zusammengefarmten Equip, so das der eigentliche Spielspaß zu kurz kommt.

Und dann erlauben sich sogar einige zu fragen, ob man sich denn nicht für die DPS-Zahl schäme, und da kann ich beruhigt "Nein" sagen, da ich genau weiß was man mit einem bestimmten Equip maximal leisten kann und was nicht.

Und das ewige geposte von Schaden und DPS nervt sowieso, bei uns im Raidbündnis ist es sogar verboten und kann zum Ausschluß führen.

Und selbst DPS allein ist keine Garantie für ausreichend Schaden, selbst oft genug erlebt, das man selbst beim DPS nur auf Platz 5 lag, aber in der Gesamtschadensleistung auf Platz 1

Wer sich nur auf Zahlen verläßt, wird auch oft merken, das die ihm allein nicht weiterbringen.

So, und nun zerreißt euch weiter das Maul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich muß noch Plätzchen backen ^^


----------



## 3r1k (20. Dezember 2008)

In hero inis ist skill > equip
Ich hab mit 4 leuten aus meiner gilde ne stammgruppe gemacht als wir alle 80 waren und wir haben trotz 70er eq und tank, der nicht critimmun war, alle heros ohne probs geschafft. selbst das time event in hdz4 haben wir nur um 2min verpasst, weil wir noch keine ahnung von der ini hatten (nonhero nicht drin gewesen). 
Ich kann zwar nichtmehr sagen wie viel dps wir da gefahren sind aber ich glaube es war noch unter 2000 bei jedem!

Ein weiteres beispiel dafür, das skill wichtig ist: 
Violette Festung hero, rnd gruppe. Der tank hatte full 80er eq konnte aber nicht von allen adds aggro halten, der melee shami war dauerhaft brainafk und der heiler healte fast nur den tank, auch wenn ein dd mal aggro hatte. resultat: 1 wipe beim ersten boss, 3 beim zweiten -> ende
Einen tag später bin ich mit gildenleuten rein: ein furorwarri mit deff eq, 1 eleshami, eine eule (ich) und ein holypriest = 4 Leute ohne richtigen tank -> ohne wipe durch.

Natürlich folgt aus skill (sofern man das eq dazu hat) auch gleichzeitig dps aber auch wenn man wenig dps (aufgrund vom eq) fährt sind heros durchaus allein durch skill meisterbar! Im raid ist das natürlich was anderes, da fordern gewisse bosse einfach dps pur aber hier war ja die rede von heros und da ist dps nicht das maß aller dinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zu Rasgaar:

Nicht jeder kennt sich mit jeder klasse aus und kann die werte der klasse in dps umrechnen. Die werte unterscheiden sich teilweise schon erheblich! Hexer und Eleshamis haben zum beispiel viel viel mehr zaubermacht als zB meine eule, schaden mach trotzdem ich viel mehr.
Bei tank und healer ist dies allerdings nicht so einfach! es kommt immer darauf an wie viele mobs getankt bzw spieler gehealt werden müssen, darum nimmt man als richtwerte hp+ ausweichen,blocken etc bzw beim heiler die zaubermacht. wobei es bei tank+ heiler noch um einiges mehr auf den skill ankommt, als bei schadensklassen.


----------



## Nr2 (20. Dezember 2008)

Verrückt, es soll sogar Leute geben die haben 500 DPS mehr als der Tank, und dennoch weniger Schaden gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bananengurke (20. Dezember 2008)

das ist bei deinem/eurem realm auch so? komisch wie sich das entwickelt hat
aber naja ist wohl die beste methode wie man das equip von einem dd einschätzen kann, ich mein beim tank sieht man nru nach den hp. heal nach heilboni, jetzt eben dds nach dps

<-"fährt" 1041 dps! als tank!


----------



## Rezack (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo



Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Einfach grausam, solange es gut läuft ist es ja in Ordnung. Weil so schwer sind die non Heroic Instanzen nun nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne sind se eigendlich nicht... aber naja ich war jetzt mit meinem kollegen (tank) und 3 rnd dd´s in Azjol nerub (hero) und wir waren noch auf die zweite trashwelle vor dem erstem boss am prügeln (die dritte prügelte schon auf den tank ein und der boss kahm schon! naja ich im recount geguggt und 2 der 3 LVL 80 dd´s führen unter 750 DPS ! (will jetzt keine namen nennen aber es war ein jäger und ein Schattenpriester) daraufhinn haben wir dann gesagt das wir es lassen da der schaden den die beiden machen einfach nicht ausreicht! (750 DPS da komm ich mit heiligskillung drüber wenn ich nur göttliche pein durschzauber...) 

und so leute habe ich in letzterzeit oft gsehen! Meist schadensklassen die auch heilen könnten (denke mal das wir das der zaubermacht zu danken haben das da einige leute keine lust haben zu heilen und von DMG machen mit DMG skillung einfach keinen blassen schimmer haben!)

Gruß Rezack


----------



## Ravor (20. Dezember 2008)

ich denke das macht auf jeden fall sinn.
frage nach ap, crit(etc) beziehen sich nur aufs equip. mit der aktiven dps wird noch der skill einbezogen.
Ebaychars *hust*

und ich denke sich ma vllt paar minuten hinzustellen, dps herausfinden und irgendwo aufschreiben sollte nciht DAS problem sein. es muss ja nicht bis auf die 5dezimale genau sein. auf 10er gerundet reicht denke cih^^

so far

greetz Lancy


----------



## EvilDivel (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich hasse die Leute die nach DPS fragen man kann doch wohl auch ohne DPS Abfragen was erreichen. Wir machen das bei uns immer so das Leute die in die Gruppe kommen und nach DPS fragen direkt wieder gekickt werden weil wir darauf keinen Nerv haben ^^ Und klappt trotzdem alles auch ohne das DPS gefrage.


----------



## Asenerbe (20. Dezember 2008)

Nr2 schrieb:


> Verrückt, es soll sogar Leute geben die haben 500 DPS mehr als der Tank, und dennoch weniger Schaden gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Verrückt. Wie *oft* ist sowas der Fall?

Verrückt. Gibt Leute die machen weniger oder gleich viel dps wie der Tank, und haben im Endeffekt auch weniger Schaden gemacht als der Tank!
Na wie *oft *kommt sowas vor?


Lust immer wie Leute hier Ausnahmefälle als die Regel hinstellen wollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fakt ist. Wer weniger dps macht als ich als Tank, liegt zu, sagen wir 90% auch im gesamten Schaden hinter dem Tank!
Alles andere sind eher Ausnahmen!


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Dezember 2008)

Nr2 schrieb:


> Verrückt, es soll sogar Leute geben die haben 500 DPS mehr als der Tank, und dennoch weniger Schaden gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würd halt nix sagen wenn ich nicht wüsste wie sich DPS berechnet.
Viele Aussagen sind hier sowas von naiv, natürlich ist DPS nicht das Maß aller Dinge es ist aber ein messbarer Wert zur Spieleranalyse und das kann viel Zeit und Nerven sparen. Es kann halt nicht sein das ich mitm lv 69 Hunter 1k DPS fahr und nen Rogue im 10er Naxx bei Patchwork nur 1,3k schafft, da ist einfach was verkehrt und sowas muss man sich nun wirklich nicht antuen.


----------



## Zenti (20. Dezember 2008)

ich finds schon richtig nach dps zu fragen, zumindest für einige gruppen und inis.
ich erinnere mich an den nexus, wo der endboss einfach nicht klappen wollte, weil einfach einer der dd'ler weniger schaden gemacht hat als der tank. 

zudem gibbet auch noch die achievements, die zum großen teil eine sehr hohe gruppen-dps benötigen. wenn man die in einer rdm-gruppe versuchen will, braucht man min. 3 sehr gute dds


----------



## -Kawa- (20. Dezember 2008)

Das hat damit was zu tuen das in Woltk es mehr auf Massen Aoe als auf den einzelnen schaden aufn Ziel ankommt.
Deswegen sind neuerdings Tank sogar auf 1 oder 2 Platz im Damage Meter.

Ich persönlich finde die DPS frage blödsinnig da ich schon oft erlebt habe das ich jeh nach ini unterschiedliche Werte habe (Das schwankt mal von 2K auf 1.2K)
Es kommt also immer auf die GRP an und auch wie viel Mobs der Tank tankt.

Als Hunter brauch man zb nur Instanz Salve zu Casten man wird kaum auf DPS kommen aber man wird aufn Damage Meter auf Platz 1 sein.
Ähnlich ist es auch bei anderen Klassen.
Blizz sollte da dringen etwas ändern....


----------



## Orchidaceae (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich versteh die ganze dps Abfragerei auch ned so ganz. Gut, raids, verständlich, da braucht man schon ein gewisses gear. Aber bei hero inis seh ich das ganze als einen Schwachsinn an. 

Angenommen ein 80er - Frischling, alle Inis durch, will in heros gehn. Ja ganz toll, natürlich kann der nicht soviel dps fahren, und wenn dann so überkluge Leute in der grp sind, die meinen, nein 1,5k dps reichen nicht, frag ich mich, wie man dann noch zu einem gear kommen soll.

Gestern is mir was supertolles passiert:

HDS hero, alles schön und gut. Ein Krieger-Tank, Heal-Priest, Hexer, Schami und ich als Shadow. Ich war die ganze Zeit auf Platz 1 mit 1,5k dps, danach Hexer , Schami und Tank als letzer. Alles schön und gut.
Bis auf den letzten Boss, Tank starb immer als erster und dann die ganze grp. Beim 3. Versuch klappte es, jedoch hatte ich bei dem Bosskampf nur knappe 1k dps, da ich eig. nie zum boss kam, sondern immer die adds vom healer schaffen musste. Tja, daraufhin wurde ich vom Schami gekickt, mit der Begründung, ich fahre zuwenig dps und postete mir die dps nur von dem bosskampf. 
Als ich meinte, er solle sich mehr mit sp`s ausseinandersetzen, bevor er so einen schwachsinn schreibt, wurde ich auf ignore gesetzt.

OMG, und zurzeit gehts nurmehr so zu. Und sowas find ich echt unnötig. Ich hoffe, dass ganze wird sich mit der Zeit wieder legen und die dps Abfragen beschränken sich wenigstens nurmehr auf nem raid.


Schönen Tag noch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (20. Dezember 2008)

Ähm Dps Damage per Second also ich fahre 2 k dps bin aber nach 2 sekunden tot weil ich dem tank die aggro klaue .... 
ich fahre 2 k dps da mir dies nur wichtig ist bleib ich bei nem aoe stehen und weiter konstant schaden zu machen und lass den heiler den stress mich mit zu heilen....
ok ich fahre 1 k dps aber verecke nicht an irgendwelchen aoe effekten sondern bewege mich aktiv 
schraub meinen damage mal etwas zurück wenn ich gefahr laufe aggro zu verlieren oder dergleichen 

was ich damit sagen will dps ist der letzte vergleich den es gibt es kann auch durchaus sein das ein meele nur ne schelchter dps weil ein boss bewegt werden muss fährt oder dergleichen man kann dds nicht an der dps vergleichen !


----------



## Moskau (20. Dezember 2008)

Hm...vielleicht liegt die ganze Diskussion nur daran, dass die Leute bei der Abfrage bequem sind und DPS mit Schaden gleichsetzen. Die Begriffe DPS und Schadensoutput allgemein werden also der Einfachheit halber gleichgesetzt.

Wahrscheinlich wissen viele, dass DpS kompliziert berechnet wird und von einer Vielzahl von Faktoren abhängt, aber wenn ich die Wahl hab zu fragen "Wieviel AP und Crit haste, wo stehst du durchschnittlich im DMG-Meter und spielst du Grp-angepasst oder bist du nen Wertepimper?" ODER "Wieviel DpS fährste im Schnitt?", so würde ich mich für Frage 2 entscheiden.

Klar krieg ich niemals einen umfassenden sicheren Einblick in den DDler, aber ich werd einschätzen können, ob ich ihn mit seinen 1k DpS in die Hero mitnehmen will doer net.

Klar kann man niemanden nur aufgrund seiner Werte (ob jetzt DPS, ZM, Life etc.) beurteilen, aber es gibt in der kürze des Chats einen Anhaltspunkt...

Ob es nun gerechtfertigt ist, jemanden mit niedriger DPS zu Hause zu lassen oder nicht sei dahingestellt...wie gesagt, bei manchen Bossen braucht man einfach den Schaden... aber man muss nun mal nen Auswahlkriterium haben.

Ich persönlich wollte neulich Malygos besuchen, hat aber ums verrecken net gepasst.... wir hatten ihn auf der Hälte der Zeit vor Enrage nur um ca. 15% runtergekloppt.... Warum? Keine Ahnung, kann viele Ursachen gehabt haben, aber ich denke, dass die drei grün/blauen DDler ihren Anteil daran hatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das wegen sowas dann nen ganzer Raid scheitern muss is auch doff...von daher lieber 3 sauer, weil sie mangels DPS/Schaden zu hause bleiben als 7 sauer, weil der Boss net down geht.


----------



## bananengurke (20. Dezember 2008)

Rubinweapon schrieb:


> man merkt das du kaum random unterwegs bist oder einfach ne menge glück hast.Ich als tank hab die dds immer im auge und wenn ich dann mages sehe die lieber weiter dps auf den boss fahren (weil dps ist ja alles laut deren meinung)und 2 ads kloppen dein heiler down weil der mage zu faul war 2 mal aoe zu spammen udn die grp wipe wars natürlich wieder der tank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bin tank und genau deine Meinung!
hdz4 mit random
kennt ja die ewigen endlosen nonelite adds
sind da bei so ner 4er Gruppe mit alles inklusive der eine mob macht gift der eine hat sauviel rüssi und macht dmg, dann noch einen caster usw usw, ich tu mein bestes damit ich noch aoe tanken kann dann merk ich kommt keine heilung dreh mich um was seh der heiler hat 3 mobs die auf ihm rumkloppen...  der hunter schießt noch froh auf den mob hinzu sein riesen raptor ist auch auf dem boss anstadt dem heiler zu helfen, 
heal down, tank down, alles down..
und am ende wars "zu schwer zum heilen weil der tank zu schlechtes equip hat" begründung? ich soll aufs dps meter schauen -_-


----------



## Nr2 (20. Dezember 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> Verrückt. Wie *oft* ist sowas der Fall?
> 
> Verrückt. Gibt Leute die machen weniger oder gleich viel dps wie der Tank, und haben im Endeffekt auch weniger Schaden gemacht als der Tank!
> Na wie *oft *kommt sowas vor?
> ...


Während des levelns konnte ich sowas oft feststellen in inis.
Heute bei den Heros die ich ging war der Tank immer auf der 4. Position, so wie es sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brubanani (20. Dezember 2008)

Naklar frag ich da wiegut der dd equipt ist ich hab keinen bock mit so grün equipten frischen 80ern da in hero innis rumzurennen....
Die können sich wie jeder andere auch zuerst in normalen innis equipen warum sollte man die durchschleifen wenn der tank schon mehr dmg macht *lächerlich*


----------



## tahref (20. Dezember 2008)

dps frage ist klar berechtigt. ichals tank erlebe sehr oft das andere schadensklassen einfach zuwenig dps machen. meist sogar weniger als ich und sowas ist dann ein armutszeugnis was ich auch gerne dem spieler poste. 
2k ist meiner meinung nach STANDARD !! mit denen ich zusammen spiele fahren über 3k dps. diemeisten rnd liegen aber bei 1,5 k dps was man natürlich verkraftet aber ist schon ein unterschied ob man eine ini in 20-30 mins clear hat oder fast 1 stunde in der ini seine zeit verschwendet.  

wer weniger wie 1k dps macht beherrscht seine eigene klasse nicht oder will garnicht richtig spielen um einfach gezogen werden. das beste ist dann auch noch wenn man gummel equiped ist und dann noch die anderen flamed. einfach kick und neuen suchen.... dd findet man wie sand am meer. 

meist achte ich aber das der heal anständig equiped ist.. die meisten healer besitzen immer noch die frechheit mit 70er items als equip in die hero ini gehen zu wollen. jedes 80er blue item ist besser... einfach mal questen ist angesagt dann hat sein seine 2k hps.


----------



## Fixxy (20. Dezember 2008)

>Ich finde dieses ewige gefrage auch echt doof...zumal du als DK eh fast keine Inigruppe findest.......


----------



## advanced08 (20. Dezember 2008)

Fixxy schrieb:


> >Ich finde dieses ewige gefrage auch echt doof...zumal du als DK eh fast keine Inigruppe findest.......


joa das liegt wahrscheinlich eher daran das die meisten dks sich bis jetzt sich unter aller sau gezeigt haben in den inis bzw höre ich oft das die meisten dks einfach auf items bedarf machen die die nicht brauchen oder sich viel zu imba sehen und immer vor den tank gehen und dann den healer blöd anmachen xD

man sollte als dd nicht  nur darauf achten schaden zu machen 

man ist nur ein guter dd wenn man gut schaden fährt und auf den tank healer hört 

und den armen healer beschützt ob es nun dk mit todesgriff ist oder nen dudu der in bär geht und feenfeuer draufhaut um aggro zu bekommen 

da der tank nicht überall ist und wenn man auf sowas achtet wiped man seltener und wird am ende auch gelobt auch wenn man selbst am ende wahrscheinlich stirbt kann man wenigstens sagen ich als dd hab ne wipe verhindert xD

und wer sich schlecht benimmt und gekickt wird tut mir nicht leid vorallem nicht wenn ich weis das noch 50 andere dds in die ini wollen und auch gerne mitkommen würden


----------



## tahref (20. Dezember 2008)

als dk findet man keine grps ? wenn die leute ihre klasse nur ein bisschen beherschen machen DK imba dd... ist mir bisher aufgefallen da gut equipte deathknights sogar an die 4k dps kommen. ferner sind es plattenträger weshalb es nicht schlimm ist wenn diese mal aggro haben für paar sekunden. an ersten target geh ich dann schon garnicht mehr ran als tank. 

nen addon ist aber auf jedenfall zu empfehlen. recount meiner meinung atm am besten dafür geeignet. 
das hat nix mit schwanzvergleich zu tun oder anderes... wenn man wow als hobby spielt dann mit herz und nicht einfach so den es sind noch 4 andere da diemeist ihre 100% geben... da find ich es lächerlich wenn eienr sagt ich zieh mir nicht das addon als dd weil die fragerei zu blöd ist... dann sollte man sich selber fragen warum man nicht invited wird oder besser noch wow spielt !!


----------



## Gnap (20. Dezember 2008)

wieso ist es schwachsinn max dps in heros zu geben bzw zu verlangen? das sich da jmd pottet oder buffood reinzieht is ja egal aber dennoch habe ich die gruppen am liebsten wo ich mit 2,4k dps der niedrigste bin damit es schnell geht. man kann "nerub" in 15 min schaffen oder halt 40 brauchen... oder stratholme in 15 min oder halt aufn timeloot scheißen und 1 std rumgimpen! also ich für meinen teil leave sicher keine grp weil es etwas länger dauert aber wenn es aufgrund des lowskills von irgend jmd zu 2-3 wipes kommt bin ich ganz schnell weg!


----------



## Mondaine (20. Dezember 2008)

nur gut wird im e-pen.. arg damage meter ja auch sap, sheep, cc, totems oder sonstiger support ja auch als damage gewertet....

natürlich ist es wichtig einen gewiss damage output fahren zu können, viel wichtiger finde ich jedoch, dass die gruppe sauber harmoniert, jeder den job macht den er machen sollte. Dann klappts auch mit der inze.

Wenn nun jeder einfach stupid button smasht um max-damage fahren zu können um damit das boon-meter zu "gewinnen" und ne grosse klappe schwingen kann, ist doch noch längst kein garant ne inze auch zu meistern.

Gutes zusammenspiel, seine kleine klasse kennen und mit skill spielen, erachte ich als viel wichtiger..

cheers
Mond.


----------



## Gnap (20. Dezember 2008)

Mondaine schrieb:


> nur gut wird im e-pen.. arg damage meter ja auch sap, sheep, cc, totems oder sonstiger support ja auch als damage gewertet....
> 
> natürlich ist es wichtig einen gewiss damage output fahren zu können, viel wichtiger finde ich jedoch, dass die gruppe sauber harmoniert, jeder den job macht den er machen sollte. Dann klappts auch mit der inze.
> 
> ...



is kla -.- cc hat doch schon mit bc ausgedient. wer jetzt noch inner inni shackels oder sonstiges einsetzt hat irgend wie das spielen mit seiner klasse bzw der tank oder wer auch immer nicht verstanden!


----------



## Zwizazadera (20. Dezember 2008)

Gnap schrieb:


> is kla -.- cc hat doch schon mit bc ausgedient. wer jetzt noch inner inni shackels oder sonstiges einsetzt hat irgend wie das spielen mit seiner klasse bzw der tank oder wer auch immer nicht verstanden!




Tja und bei dir merkt man das du seit dem BC Nerf (WOTLK PrePatch) ihrgendwie Verpasst zu haben das ein NEUES AddOn raus gekommen ist in dem es sehr wohl wieder wichtig ist CC ala Sheep, Stun, Buße usw. zu usen je nach Grp und ihr Stärke oder Ini!


Aber du scheinst ja in die Fraktion "ICH BIN EIN IMBA DMG R0XX0R" zu gehören, die den Start von WOTLK ihrgendwie verpennt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




cuuuuu


----------



## _Garry_ (20. Dezember 2008)

Denk ich auch.
Meine erste HC ini war Turm Utgard. Und wegen meinem equipt hab ich sogar drauf bestanden das der Mage Sheep macht und der Schurke stunt. 
Der heiler hats gedankt!

Der Kommentar von Zwiza passt daher locker ^^

Wegen dps abfrage:
Ich hab noch nie gefragt ^^
Hat bisher immer gepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selbst wenn ein DD ma unter mir war. 
Denn selbst ein DD muß sich irgendwie ausrüsten um bestimmte grenzen zu überwinden.


----------



## Gnap (20. Dezember 2008)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Tja und bei dir merkt man das du seit dem BC Nerf (WOTLK PrePatch) ihrgendwie Verpasst zu haben das ein NEUES AddOn raus gekommen ist in dem es sehr wohl wieder wichtig ist CC ala Sheep, Stun, Buße usw. zu usen je nach Grp und ihr Stärke oder Ini!
> 
> 
> Aber du scheinst ja in die Fraktion "ICH BIN EIN IMBA DMG R0XX0R" zu gehören, die den Start von WOTLK ihrgendwie verpennt hat
> ...



also ich hab alle inis clear obs 5er heros sind oder 25ger heroraids, ich habe bisher noch nicht ein cc gesehen und irgend wie von nöten befunden! kann man aber mal sehen in was für kreisen du dich bewegst das es von nöten ist cc zu usen hust... gimp hust...


----------



## advanced08 (20. Dezember 2008)

_Garry_ schrieb:


> Denn selbst ein DD muß sich irgendwie ausrüsten um bestimmte grenzen zu überwinden.



klar aber wenn ein dd mit questitem equip in heros geht dann ist es nicht normal finde ich 

ich selbst hatte noch nie pre bc einen 70ger oder mit wotlk hab ich noch keinen 80ger 

habe erst vor paar monaten angefangen weis aber meine prioritäten zu schätzen 

bevor man anfängt mit questis in heros rumzugammeln sollte man erstmal die inis auf der "normalen" version spielen und sein equip anpassen dabei gilt meistens 

hit(bis hitcap)>>str(ap)>>crit,beweglichkeit

die restlichen stats sind für einen dd eigentlich irrelevant

bei schurken gilt natürlich beweglichkeit vor str

als caster

kenn ich mich nicht sehr aus

aber denke mal wie folgt 

hit(bis hitcap)>>zaubermacht>>int>>crit

und am besten voll gesockelt mit verzauberungen

klar dies kostet gold gold kostet meistens zeit...


----------



## noizycat (20. Dezember 2008)

/sign Zwiza

Haben vorhin erst gemerkt, dass es sehr wohl wieder aufs Equip ankommt. Nix mit alles Bomben, fertig ... ich durfte wieder Stunnen, der Mage sheepen. PS: Der bombende Jäger hatte mit Dauersalve die meisten DPS, war aber auch am meisten tot. XD

PS: Ich stimme übrigens zu, dass man für höhere Instanzen oder Raids entsprechendes Equip braucht. Nützt nix, in Naxx 4 Versuche für die Gargoyles zu brauchen, weil der Schaden fehlt, nur mal als Beispiel. Die Anforderungen sollten aber halt im Rahmen bleiben. Hero Instanzen sind dafür gedacht, sich dort Equip zu beschaffen. Man sollte also nicht davon ausgehen, dass eben dieses Equip schon vorhanden ist (Stichwort Markenfarmrun) ... Wenn full T7ener auf Hero-Frischlinge treffen, geht die Schere nömlich doch auseinander. ^^


----------



## Animos93 (21. Dezember 2008)

Jo das is einfach erfroderlich... viele gehn nur wegen den erfolgen heros und es gibt seltsamerweise sehr viele noobs immoment auf lvl 80... die kratzen dann so bei 1000-1500dps rum -.- soviel dps hab ich schon auf 70 gemacht


----------



## pixler (21. Dezember 2008)

Hm das dps geposte nervt in letzter zeit derbe. Jeder gimp postet seine ddps vom bosskampf und meint dann nen ganz toller zu sein. War letztens mit na rnd grp in na hero inze. Da meinte so nen mage, der so um die 0,2 k dps mehr gemacht hat als ich mir einen vorzulabend, das ich nicht so viel crit hätte wie er ( 23,4 %) und da sich daher so wenig dps fahren würde blablabla. Nun traf es sich, dass dieser mage kaum trefferwertung ( glaube unter 100) hatte und so den boss net oft traf ( tempowertung war auch net vorhanden). Darauf fragte ich ihn, warum er darauf keinen wert legen würde. Da meinte er, das wenn man hoch critet, dass dann auch viel dps gefahren wird, da wäre es egal wie schnell man zaubert und ob man trifft     -.-  sowas kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Vorallem so leute, die im kampf zwar wenig schaden gemacht haben, sich aber dann voll geil fühlen, wenn sie am meisten dps gemacht haben.


----------



## Olynth (21. Dezember 2008)

Nunja ist doch klar, bei DMG Bossen wie Patchwerk und Thaddius brauchst nunmal gute DD´s, und ich denkmal jeder geht in nen  Raid rein um möglichst weit zu kommen....

Vollkommen verständlich.

Wenn es dich stört dann geh doch Normale Instanzen oder 5er Heroic´s oder psiel PvP, Raid+Equipcheck gehört nunmal zusammen.

Was das geposte von dmg Metern in Hero inzen soll weiß ich nicht... Spiele Protpala Pulle daher Mobs in Massen heißt meine Gesamt DPS liegt auch meistens zwischen 1700-2000 naund? Wen kümmert es... Wichtig ist der DMG am Boss.

@Gnap denk nochmal nach bevor du postet... Manche Leute machen das aus Höflichkeit, ich mein wenn ich mit Gilde in ne Hero renn dann gibts da auch kein CC aber wenns halt nen RND Heal ist der vll noch nicht ganz Episch equipt ist frag ich vorher ob er die inze kennt ob er das so packt ob cc gesetzt werden soll etc.


----------



## Delonglois (21. Dezember 2008)

ich als krieger tank find es eigentlich ganz sinnvoll, wenn man dps einsehen kann oder danach fragt, ich muss mir ja auch fragen wie crit immun usw anhören. 

Teilweise merkt man ja an den ersten mob gruppen ob der dmg in ordnung ist oder die gegner doch sehr zäh fallen. Problem ist doch teilweise, dass einige dd meinen, sie müssen gleich mit frisch 80 in die heros gehen und sich durchschleifen lassen, anstatt erstmal bissl equip aus normalen inis usw zu bekommen. Wenn die DD dann selbst unter meinen dps sind und es nicht voran geht, dann such ich ersatz, hab immo in rdn grps keine lust, nen faulen dd durchzuschleifen.


----------



## Sonsbecker (21. Dezember 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eh der Meinung, dass das eh nur ein Schwanzlängenvergleich ist.
> 
> BTW: Hab auch kein DPS-AddOn installiert



genau so ist es, und solange es viele leute nicht verstehen, daß es neben damage oft wichtigere dinge gibt, muß man sich diesen fragen stellen.

meine antwort mit dem hexer ist nur eine : ausreichend


----------



## Calystro (21. Dezember 2008)

ich sags mal so, als caster gehen deine dps innen keller sobald du dich bewegen mußt ...... das hilft ne ansage von wege nich fahr 1700 dps garnix. ich hab zb auch schon gesehen das nen dd nen hohen dps fährt aber in der dmg-rangliste recht weit unten zufinden ist ....kann unter anderem beim ele-schami vorkommen wenn er mal den heiler unterstützt was durchaus mal von nöten sein kann.


----------



## le-chuck (21. Dezember 2008)

Was ich so furchtbar finde, ist die Tatsache, dass diese lowdps-Spieler sich keine Gedanken machen. 
Wenn mir Leute begegnen, die <1k dps fahren, und dann nicht akzeptieren wollen, dass sie sich mal Gedanken machen müssten, woran das liegt und sämtliche Tipps ignorieren.. 

Diese Leute haben NULL Spielverständnis. Kein Hitcap erreicht, keine enchants, keine anständige Rota/Skillung - da kriegi ich einfach nen Hals. 

Durch Quel Danas hatte jeder die Möglichkeit mit >5k Gold ins Addon zu starten, und somit die Möglichkeit, sich alle gems und enchants leisten zu können. Ja, ich empfinde es als die Pflicht dies zu tun.


----------



## Agrimor (21. Dezember 2008)

Bei manchen Inis/Raids ist der Raiddamage halt wichtig, weil das Encounter sonst nicht machbar ist. 

Wir sind 2 Wochen nach Release im 10er Naxx am Spinnenflügel-Endboss gnadenlos gewiped. 1 Woche später, nachdem die Gruppe besser equipped war, fiel er im 1.Try. 

DPS muss natürlich mit Sinn und Verstand eingesetzt werden aber grundsätzlich bedeutet ein hoher DPS-Wert, dass Tank und Heal weniger ins Schwitzen kommen. Und wenn ich meinen lieblings Palatank sehe.. dem kann ich nur die Aggro klauen, wenn er einen Disco hat oder ich auf ein völlig falsches Target ballern würde. 

Gerade mit dem Addon, ist pure DPS aber eben nicht alles, weil bei einigen Bossen verdammt viel Taktik und Movement notwendig ist. Gerade einige Heros sind i.m.h.o um einiges schwerer, als die bekannten aus BC.

Dass man Rnds (also wirkliche Rnds, die quasi niemand aus dem Raid kennt) erstmal nach ein paar Grundwerten fragt, finde ich nachvollziehbar. Und bei einem DD ist die Frage nach seiner durchschnittlichen DPS nicht verkehrt. Wenn dann die Antwort kommt "Wie finde denn raus, wie hoch mein DPS ist?" ist auch eigentlich klar, dass derjenige, besser eine Gilde braucht, die ihm ein paar grundlegende Dinge beibringt, bevor er Rndm bei anspruchsvollen Sachen mitläuft...


----------



## ConfinedAngel (21. Dezember 2008)

naja mal einfacher gesagt fehlt dir der DPS für eine 10er ini wie NAXX nonHC gehe einfach NAXX HC da "kann" man als DD "wieder" in der masse der leute untergehen da
A: die Bosse nicht mehr können als non HC
B: die Bosse nur mehr HP haben
C: mehr leute % gesehen zur ferfügung stehen um sie zu legen
D: besseres loot als bei non HC raus kommt

ergo HC NAXX ist genauso wie die anderen Bosse die man HC legen kann, einfacher zu machen als nonHC und das ist "leider" fakt :-/


----------



## Agrimor (21. Dezember 2008)

ConfinedAngel schrieb:


> naja mal einfacher gesagt fehlt dir der DPS für eine 10er ini wie NAXX nonHC gehe einfach NAXX HC da "kann" man als DD "wieder" in der masse der leute untergehen da
> A: die Bosse nicht mehr können als non HC
> B: die Bosse nur mehr HP haben
> C: mehr leute % gesehen zur ferfügung stehen um sie zu legen
> ...



Das ist eines der großen ? die Blizz mit dem aktuellen Addon in die Welt gebracht hat. 25er Naxx deutlich einfacher als 10er (weil Fehler verzeihend). Ursprünglich wurde viel gejammert, weil im Addon mehr für Casual-Spieler geboten werden sollte aber jetzt sieht es eher andersrum und schlechter aus. Die großen Raidgilden langweilen sich, weil der 25er Content keine überwältigend große Herausforderung ist und die Casuals sind frustriert, weil einige Heros und auch Naxx10 teilweise knüppelhart sind.

Vom sonstigen PVE-Content her, hat Blizz wirklich ein Meisterstück abgeliefert aber am Balancing müssten sie noch ein wenig feilen.


----------



## Atroniss (21. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> genau so ist es, und solange es viele leute nicht verstehen, daß es neben damage oft wichtigere dinge gibt, muß man sich diesen fragen stellen.



Das werden sie aber nicht...die verkiffte Jugend von heute hat ihr Gehirn auf prollen geschaltet.


----------



## Arleen. (21. Dezember 2008)

Ohh netter Thread......dann werd ich wohl in den Innis einfach saaten dots setzen überall,und als erstes mein Wl austatten lassen statt dem Hank oder Heiler.Dann fahr ich meine 2,5 k in 5er Innis mecker den Tank an warum er keine Aggro hält.Der tank braucht besseres Eq,nein warum meckern im Raid ist angesagt damit man als dd als erstes ausgestattet wird,man muss mehr demage machen.
Wenn ich sowas in einer randomgrp höre.......da freut sich meine ignor Liste.


----------



## Damnation1988 (21. Dezember 2008)

Also ein richtwert wieviel dps man unbuffed fährt is immer ein schöner anhaltspunkt.

klar is dps nicht alles skill is da auch noch ein nicht gerade unwichtiger faktor der mitzuspielt

mit skill mein is klassenverständniss und mittlerweile auch MOVEMENT



öhm und ja wenn ich mit leute nonhero sowie auch hero inzen mitnehmen die gerade ma an der 1k marke bzw etwas über 1k schaden pro sekunde fahren..dann tuts mir leid..aber die können sich meinetwegen nochmal nen char machen und von vorne anfangen zu leveln..vllt verstehen se dann ihre klasse besser.

Mit wotlk und blauen 78-80 blau-epic gear sollte es möglich sein 1,5k dps locker rauszuhauen.

den auf die dauer so gut die leute auch im bewegungstechnischen bereich sind sollte ein boss auch einigermaßen schnell down gehen..den die heiler können immer noch OOM gehen..und dann is feierabend im bossfight.

dps abfrage is ein absolutes muß zur zeit. frische lvl 80er brauchste kaum in heros mitnehmen..ansonsten darfste echt immer in arsenal rumsuchen und dann einladen...was voll doof ist

ich finde die dps abfrage von daher völlig korrekt...zumal einige bosse wie 1k winterboss einen enraged besitzen.. der auf 10 sowie auf 25 man meist einen klaren wipe bedeuet. genauso is das bei 1ten boss in naxx spinneflügel..wenn da net genügend dps dahinter steckt ja dann rastet er halt aus und haut die grp ma ordentlich in boden.

so isses zumindest uns gegangen als wir 10 man 1ne woche nach realese mal in naxx reingeschaut haben... wir konnten den zwar tanken und heilen ...aber durch den dps mangel ging er in enraged und dann wars das


daher is ne dps abfrage definitiv in ordung..man frägt ja genauso bei heilern nach was die so rausdonnern..und wieviel live usw der tank hat

MFG binichtot


----------



## Agrimor (21. Dezember 2008)

Arleen. schrieb:


> Ohh netter Thread......dann werd ich wohl in den Innis einfach saaten dots setzen überall,und als erstes mein Wl austatten lassen statt dem Hank oder Heiler.Dann fahr ich meine 2,5 k in 5er Innis mecker den Tank an warum er keine Aggro hält.Der tank braucht besseres Eq,nein warum meckern im Raid ist angesagt damit man als dd als erstes ausgestattet wird,man muss mehr demage machen.
> Wenn ich sowas in einer randomgrp höre.......da freut sich meine ignor Liste.



Wo ist denn da jetzt das Problem? Als DD klaut man keine Aggro oder man darf sie behalten. Fertig und aus.

Wenn der Tank im Bossfight nach einigen Sekunden oder in einer kritischen Phase fast instant umfällt, liegts entweder am Tank oder am Heiler (Besondere Events mal ausgenommen). Alle Klassen müssen ausreichend ausgestattet sein und ausreichend in der Lage sein, die jeweilige Klasse zu spielen.

Tank und Heiler können noch so toll sein aber wenn jetzt der Raid-Dmg fehlt, wirds trotzdem ein Wipe. Zwei, Drei Content-Patches später sieht das bestimmt anders aus aber momentan muss man halt bei jedem Mitglied, egal welcher Klasser darauf achten, dass es ausreichend fähig ist...


----------



## Arleen. (21. Dezember 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da jetzt das Problem? Als DD klaut man keine Aggro oder man darf sie behalten. Fertig und aus.


Bei einigen Aussagen hier müsste man das tuen.
Ich behalte sie,und gehe nett eine rauchen...


----------



## Vanevil (21. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Also mit meiner Lasereule liege ich bei diesem
> unsäglichem  Dämmätschmeter eher
> auf den hinteren Plätzen. Warum?
> 
> ...




So wie du deine Gruppen beschreibst musst du ja immer knapp vorm Herzinfarkt sein ...   da möchte ich net dabei sein!


----------



## birdra (21. Dezember 2008)

na, wenn du crap-dps fährt, nur weil du irgendwann nen BR machen sollst, bist du'n schlechter DD.
was soll der DD auch sonst machen, ausser DPS? nix. naja ok. support halt. aber wer deswegen nicht DPSen kann, is halt schlecht. 
wer sich bei mehr als 2 tasten überfordert fühlt, sollte halt auch keine dicken raids erwarten =X


----------



## etmundi (21. Dezember 2008)

Vanevil schrieb:


> So wie du deine Gruppen beschreibst musst du ja immer knapp vorm Herzinfarkt sein ...   da möchte ich net dabei sein!



Nö bin ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spiele fast in jeder Gruppe so und hab dadurch 
schon so manchen Wipe verhindert. Mir macht es einfach Spaß den Retter in 
der Not zu spielen. Ich geh halt auch gerne mit Randoms in eine Ini.


----------



## Dryadris (22. Dezember 2008)

Anfrage nach Hit -> völlig in Ordnung weil fixer Wert der nicht schwankt
Anfrage nach DMG-Bonus/Heal-Bonus -> auch in Ordnung weil ebenfalls fixer Wert
Anfrage nach DPS -> völliger Schwachsinn, weil unterschiedlich und von vielen äußeren Faktoren beeinflusst

Wenn in einer Instanz Gruppen kommen die wegzubomben sind, dann steigen die DPS eines Mages/Hexer rasant an, was aber nicht heißt, dass sie diesen Wert konstant halten können. Entfluchen oder Verwandeln von Mobs, da büßt ein Mage sofort DPS ein. Es gibt Hexer-Dots die wichtig sind, aber keinen Schaden machen und somit auch nicht in die DPS Berechnung mit einfließen. Dann kommt noch der Faktor Tank dazu. Wie gut ist der Tank und wie gut kann ich DMG machen ohne sofort die Aggro zu bekommen. Bei einem weniger gut equippten Tank werd ich nie die DPS fahren können wie bei einem sehr gut equippten Tank.

Sicherlich kann man an den Attrappen seinen DPS-Durchschnitt herausfinden, *aber* das sind DPS-Werte unter beinahe optimalen Vorraussetzungen und demnach nicht gültig. Attrappen hauen nicht zurück, Attrappen müssen nicht getankt werden, Attrappen bewegen sich nicht, Attrappen unterbrechen nicht usw usw....

Von dem her ist die Frage nach den DPS in meinen Augen vollkommener Schwachfug. Was bringts der Gruppe wenn ich sag ich fahre zb 2,5k DPS und spätestens nach dem ersten Instant Pyro hab ich die Aggro? Wer im DMG-Meter oder im DPS-Meter immer nur der Erste sein soll, der hat das *Gruppenspiel* nicht verstanden und sollte vielleicht auf ein Singleplayergame ausweichen. Da brauch er dann auf niemand anderes achten, geschweige denn sich auf andere einlassen und noch weniger Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Agrimor (22. Dezember 2008)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Anfrage nach Hit -> völlig in Ordnung weil fixer Wert der nicht schwankt
> Anfrage nach DMG-Bonus/Heal-Bonus -> auch in Ordnung weil ebenfalls fixer Wert
> Anfrage nach DPS -> völliger Schwachsinn, weil unterschiedlich und von vielen äußeren Faktoren beeinflusst
> 
> ...



Da kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen.

Natürlich ist der DPS-Wert, den Du als 80er solo auf einer 5er 70er Quest hinlegst irrelevant. Aber wenn es um eine bestimmte Ini geht, ist der DPS, den Du in *dieser Ini *fährst, u.U. schon relevant. Natürlich sind die Werte von Ini zu Ini unterschiedlich aber wenn die Frage gezielt gestellt wird, sagt die Antwort schon was aus. 

AOE-Phasen würde ich eh nicht dazurechnen. Das relativiert sich dann wieder beim Bosskampf. 

Es soll ja auch nur um eine Einschätzung gehen, um Rndms vor dem Invite mal grob zu beurteilen und nicht um eine endgültige Einstufung des Spielers.

Achja, wenn ich vom Schaden, den ich auf die Bosspuppe mache ausgehen würde, müsste ich mich vor Scham verkriechen.  Mein Jäger macht da deutlich weniger DPS, als z.B. ein Hexer, in den Raids bin ich dann trotzdem gut vorne und Salve gibts bei mir maximal nur, wenn alle anderen auch AOE machen und es für den Raid sinnvoll ist. (Meine DPS fällt dadurch eher). Ok, mal schaun was der Nerv so bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Werte können noch so toll sein aber wenn Du Deine Klasse nicht beherrschst, kommt halt nichts bei rüber... (und auch das soll kein Flame sein. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen und dazugelernt.)


----------



## lilopart (22. Dezember 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Seit WotlK raus ist und man als DD eine Gruppe sucht kommt des öfteren die Frage "Wieviel DPS fährts du denn?".
> Ist das der neue Trend? Mit BC hats gereicht wenn man paar Eckdaten wie % crit, AP & Hit wusste (wie auch bei Heilern +Heal, %Crit, ev. Mp5).
> ...



wieso willste 3 stunden auf ne puppe prügeln?  mach 2 mal deine rota oder prüggel 2 min und lass nebenbei recount laufen (oder frag jemanden der es hat) > ungefährer dps 

wenn ich nen rnd-raid aufbaue hab ich auch kein bock irgendwenn mitzunehmen der unter dem tank im dmg liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, da kann ich ja gleich nur prots inviten^^

aber ich denke mal das hauptproblem liegt ganz einfach daran das viele dd´s sich noch nicht mit ihren neuen skillungen auseinander gesetzt haben.
es ist ja nich haltbar das ein 80er mage mit blauem equip nur 1,4 -1,8 k dps fährt > da MUSS mehr kommen, vor allem jetzt wo er nur noch 2 tasten drücken brauch^^.


ach und wer sagt: "mach nich zu viel schaden der tank verliert das aggro", hat entweder nen sau schlechten tank oder is einfach nur UNFÄHIG 5 sek antanken zu lassen, seid 3.0 kann man eig nich mehr overnuken wenn der tank weiß welche knöpfe er drücken muss!


----------



## AngelusMortifer (22. Dezember 2008)

also ich halte diese abfragen eh ziemlich blöde, weil
dps = ensteht aus diversen faktoren (buffs, spielweise, boss, debuffs)
hps = je nachdem ob viel heal gebraucht wird oder nicht
+heal = toller fixerwert der sagt wie toll meine items sind jedoch nicht wie toll der spieler is
critimmun = sagt auch nur aus das der tank nicht gecrittet werden kann, man kann aber auch nen vollpfosten als tank bekommen da brings des auch net mehr


und wer sagt je besser das equip desto besser der spieler der hat vieles bei wow noch net verstanden, gibt viele die auch mit gutem equip nicht umgehen können.
Und wenn sich dds beschweren das sie gefragt werden wie ihre dps oder sonstige werte aussehen, sollten sich mal an die eigene nase fassen und mal nachdenken wie oft sie bei heilern nach dem +heal und bei tanks nach den hp gefragt haben.
hilfe wir werden auch mal durch fragen genervt und gehen nun nicht mehr in der masse der dds unter, die wollen mehr wissen als das wir nur schaden machen, hilfe darauf komm ich ja mal gar net klar. Also is doch echt nicht euer ernst euch aufzuregen über ne blöde frage die tanks und heiler schon seit längerem ertragen müssen, und dann noch schön sagen ja bei denen is es auch viel viel wichtiger.
Macht mal folgendes:
2 mal die gleiche Instanz
2 mal die gleichen Leute
aber:
einmal eure 2k dps
einmal 1k dps

und schaut euch den unterschied an, am besten auch gleich auf den gesichtern der spieler. eine 2k dps truppe lässt sich angenehmer heilen da die gegner schneller sterben wodurch weniger heal benötigt wird

hmm was kann man noch durch den Kakao ziehen?
Achja... das Gruppenspiel was oft von Leuten gebracht wird, dieses Gruppenspiel läuft daraus hinnaus das Tanks und Heiler verantwortlich sind für alles, schön wärs, da könnt ihc mit meinem schami mit einem tank alles solo machen, aber dds gehören auch zu diesem Gruppenspiel, und wenn die nunmal einfach nur spielen als ob sie brainafk wären (20secs um den boss anzuvisieren etc) macht das Gruppenspiel mit solchen leuten keinen Spass, weil ich merke das ich an mobs ewig brauche was nervig is. Klar wenn tank und heiler super equipt sind kann man auch über schlechte dds hinwegheilen und tanken aber das wäre dann echt tolles GRUPPENSPIEL.
Seit neuestem hab ich auch nen neues Lieblingsnerviges Wort: Gedankenexperiment:
Heiler und Tank habrn z.Z. best slot items auf jedem slot und wichtig: können sehr gut spielen
dds sind blau equipt und mehr brainafk als geistig anwesend
Wir sind einer dieser dds,
Gun drak hero, sind "wunderbar" durch diese Instanz gegleitet, konnten mal so richtig schaden raushauen, blicke aufs recount sind festgefroren, ha hab den tank hintermich gebracht und der hat so geiles equip, wasn noob, und der heiler 0 dmg, lol alta.
Man steht vor eck, kein problem hab ja meine imba dps und so.
nach 1:30min hat eck die mückenstiche satt und geht enrage und freut sich nen ast.
nach 1 minute und 32 sekunden maul ich erstmal den heiler an das er den tank hat verrecken lassen.....

so sieht es meistens aus bei diesem Gruppenspiel, egal in welcher position du bist schuld sind immer die anderen, Gruppenspiel wird reduziert auf die schuldigen und die gönner (die sich herablassen mit den schuldigen noch ein wort zu wechseln)
nette und freundliche leute trifft man immer weniger, immer mehr diese möchtegern leute die meinen sie haben es drauf, habens aber net.


----------



## krakos (22. Dezember 2008)

hm.. ich hab noch NIE...NIEMALS nach irgendwelchen Werten gefragt wenn ich ne Group erstellt habe.. hab Lediglich nachgefragt wie geskillt, und aufs Level geschaut.. Der rest war reines annehmen, das der SPieler weiß was er tut, und was er hat..
und irgendwie nur probleme gehabt, wenn der spieler nicht spielen konnte...

Naja, vlt seh ich im *Spiel* WoW einfach nur zuwenig Ernst wie andere xD


----------



## Dryadris (22. Dezember 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der DPS-Wert, den Du als 80er solo auf einer 5er 70er Quest hinlegst irrelevant. Aber wenn es um eine bestimmte Ini geht, ist der DPS, den Du in *dieser Ini *fährst, u.U. schon relevant. Natürlich sind die Werte von Ini zu Ini unterschiedlich aber wenn die Frage gezielt gestellt wird, sagt die Antwort schon was aus.



Wenn ich ein und dieselbe Instanz 10 mal mache, dann habe ich bestimmt 10 unterschiedliche DPS-Durchschnittswerte, außer ich gehe jedesmal mit den gleichen Spielern rein, die keinerlei Equipveränderungen hatten. Nur dann habe ich gleichbleibende Voraussetzungen. Also das Optimum was man niemals haben wird, weil sich entweder die Gruppenmitglieder ändern oder aber das Equip derer. 

Ich kann in zb Nexxus Hero einmal an die 2k fahren, aber es kann auch mal nur knapp über 1k sein, je nachdem was für ein Tank vor mir steht und was für ein Heiler noch in der Gruppe ist oder wie der Run allgemein verläuft. 


Hab ich nen Tank mit sehr gutem Equip der locker mal ne ganze Gruppe pullt oder hab ich einen weniger guten equippten Tank, dem es lieber ist, die Mobs einzeln anzugehen und mit CC zu arbeiten. Beides mal die gleiche Inze und dennoch werden sich die DPS Werte massiv unterscheiden. 
Bei einem unsicheren Tank oder einem unsicheren Healer ist es normal dass CC, in meinem Fall das Sheep verwendet wird. In der Zeit wo ich sheepe(nachsheepe) mache ich keinen Schaden, gleichfalls wenn ich einen Fluch von jemanden nehme. In dem Moment wo ich entfluche und bis ich den nächsten Zauber zu Ende gecastet hab, hat zb ein Schurke weiterhin Schaden gemacht. Wenn ich spontan sheepe, weil der Heiler Aggro gezogen hat und anderen DDler das egal ist, dann haben die die bessere DPS am Ende des Kampfes, aber ich mehr oder weniger einen möglichen Wipe verhindert. 
Also ist eigentlich Skill/Movement/Übersicht wichtiger als DPS.

Sicherlich mag DPS ein Anhaltspunkt sein, aber das sind die fixen Werte wie ZM, Crit usw genauso. Hab ich nen T7 Tank vor mir oder einen blauen Tank, meine ZM bleiben die gleichen. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich bei dem T7 Tank wesentlich höhere DPS fahren werde, als bei dem blau equippten Tank wo ich eventuell Gefahr laufe, durch hohen Schaden die Aggro zu bekommen. Ich glaube kaum dass man eine Instanz schneller schafft, wenn alle DDler ihre 2k+ DPS fahren, aber der Tank spätestens nach 10 Sekunden die Aggro verliert und die Mobs munter durch den Raum rennen und auf alles einprügeln was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist.
Das Problem ist halt auch, dass jeder Spieler niemals den Durchschnitt nehmen wird, sondern immer den höchsten Wert angeben wird. Es wird wohl keiner auf die DPS-Frage mit: "Zwischen 1k und 2,5k je nach Tank, Heiler und weiter anwesenden Klassen" beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei Raids mag das durchaus etwas anderes sein, denn da haben die Bosse vollkommen andere Vorraussetzungen. Wenn bei Bossen wie jetzt Flickwerk gewisse Grund-DPS gefordert sind, dann ist das nachvollziehbar. Denn hier muss wirklich in kürzester Zeit, enormer Schaden ausgeteilt werden bevor Flickwerk in Enrage geht und munter durch die Gruppe rennt. Flickwerk ist nunmal ein DPS-Encounter, aber zeig mir mal eine normale Instanz mit DPS-Encounter. 


Das Problem an solchen Fragen ist leider, dass das Ganze irgendwann nicht mehr bei einem groben Anhaltspunkt bleibt, sondern zur Grundvoraussetzung wird. Ala: "Unter 2k DPS wirst du nicht mitgenommen" oder "Wie du fährst nur 1,8k DPS? Da holen wir nen besseren". Das Ende vom Lied wird dann sein, dass bei Random Gruppen jeder nur noch auf seine DPS schaut, das Gruppenspiel erst recht den Keller runtergeht, weil ja jeder Max-DPS fahren will um zu anderen Runs mitgenommen zu werden bzw seinen aktuellen Gruppenplatz behalten will. Da ist es dann den meisten wurscht ob der Heiler ausversehen Aggro von nem Mob bekommt, hauptsache die DPS stimmt und das ist für mich nicht die Bedeutung von Gruppenspiel. 

So Egoschienen erhält man bei Inzen nunmal weniger, wenn nach fixen Stats/Grundstats gefragt wird. In BC gings schon los als nicht mehr nach den Stats gefragt wurde, sondern nur noch wie viele Epics man getragen hat. Stats waren egal, hauptsache Full Epic. Zu wie viel Frust das geführt hat, da kann sich wohl beinahe jeder noch erinnern. Mit dem DPS-Gefrage wird es nicht viel anders werden. 
BC hieß es: Full Epic = guter Spieler
In WOTLK wirds heißen: Je höher die DPS, desto besser der Spieler

Beides mal eine Einschätzung die verdammt ins Auge gehen kann ^^
Es gibt viele Spieler die 1a DPS fahren, aber von Bewegen gar nichts halten. 


Wie gesagt bei einem reinen DPS-Encounter ist die Frage durchaus berechtigt, aber bei Instanzen eigentlich irrelevant in meinen Augen. 






AngelusMortifer schrieb:


> Achja... das Gruppenspiel was oft von Leuten gebracht wird, dieses Gruppenspiel läuft daraus hinnaus das Tanks und Heiler verantwortlich sind für alles, schön wärs, da könnt ihc mit meinem schami mit einem tank alles solo machen, aber dds gehören auch zu diesem Gruppenspiel, und wenn die nunmal einfach nur spielen als ob sie brainafk wären (20secs um den boss anzuvisieren etc) macht das Gruppenspiel mit solchen leuten keinen Spass, weil ich merke das ich an mobs ewig brauche was nervig is. Klar wenn tank und heiler super equipt sind kann man auch über schlechte dds hinwegheilen und tanken aber das wäre dann echt tolles GRUPPENSPIEL.



Siehste das sehe ich anders. Bei mir ist in der Gruppe keiner wichtiger oder weniger wichtig sondern jeder hat seinen Part. Jedes Gruppenmitglied ist zu einem Fünftel für den Erfolg zuständig und jeder hat die gleiche Verantwortung. 
Ich hab noch nie gemeckert dass der Heal zu schlecht war oder der Tank die Aggro nicht halten konnte. Wenn ich gemerkt hab, dass ich für den Tank zuviel Aggro mache, dann hab ich halt mal nen Gang zurück geschaltet. War angenehmer für den Tank, da er nicht ständig den ausgebrochenen Mobs hinterher musste und es war für die Gruppe einfacher. Da ist mir der Schaden oder die DPS vollkommen wurscht. Dauerts halt ein wenig länger, aber ist stressfreier für den Tank und für den Heiler. 
Ich als DD bin teilweise erschrocken wie derbe brainafk manche DDs sind, so wie du es erwähnt hast. Früher hat man die Jäger mit ihrem Autoshoot damit aufgezogen, aber mittlerweile zieht sich das quer durch die Bank. Viele DDs sind einfach unflexibel geworden. Schaden auf den Boss scheint scheinbar auszureichen, wozu noch auf unvorhergesehene Dinge spontan reagieren? 'Oh ein Mob prügelt auf den Heiler ein. Ach egal soll sich der Tank drum kümmern, hauptsache ich mach Schaden auf den Boss'. 

Was ist dir in einer Instanz lieber? Leute die einfach nur versuchen Max-DMG zu fahren ohne Rücksicht oder Leute die soviel Movement besitzen um spontan einen CC einzuwerfen wenn sie benötigt werden und halt mal nicht Max-DMG fahren? 

Mir persönlich zumindest ist Variante 2 die symphatischere, denn sie bedeutet wesentlich weniger Stress. Ne Instanz dauert dann halt 10 Minuten länger, aber die Repkosten sind unter Garantie wesentlich niedriger und die Nerven freuen sich auch drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (22. Dezember 2008)

Dryadris schrieb:


> 'Oh ein Mob prügelt auf den Heiler ein. Ach egal soll sich der Tank drum kümmern, hauptsache ich mach Schaden auf den Boss'.



Und weil das so einfach ist, gibt es auch gefühlte 25 mal so viele DD's wie anständige Tanks oder Heiler. BrainAFK zocken ist halt einfacher als in einem Raid mal drei Stunden hochkonzentriert zu arbeiten.


----------



## Lurka (22. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> meine antwort mit dem hexer ist nur eine : ausreichend



Gut, bei ´nem Hexer ist das sowieso Zweischneidig nach den DPS zu fragen, die Dots müssen erstmal feeden.

Ich hab ansich kein Problem damit weil ich weiss das es bei Bossen wie Patchwork extrem auf DPS ankommt, es macht nicht viel Mühe sich das Add-On zu laden und mal kurz an den Puppen zu testen, dauert insgesamt viell. 10 Minuten. Wenn ich z.B. umgesockelt/equipt habe geh ich halt nochmal gucken, damit ich den Wert zumindest ungefähr im Kopf habe.

Wenn sie´s wissen wollen, bekommen sie´s von mir gesagt, bringt halt nur extem wenig wenn die Grp. nix taugt und ich meine DPS nicht fahren kann.


----------



## Tendo (22. Dezember 2008)

le-chuck schrieb:


> So gehört es sich.
> 
> Endlich gibt es auch die Pflicht vernünftig als DD zu spielen, anstatt die Schuld auf Tank und Heal abzuwälzen.



/signed !!!

Ich als Heiler wurde immer wegen meinem Heilboni ausgefragt und das nervte gewaltig. Aber in der Gruppe stellte ich dann fest, dass Tank und DD´s grün-blau Equipt sind und das kotze mich an. Nur weil sie schlecht waren, sollte ich das als guter Heiler kompensieren. Das hat mir die Heros ziemlich vermiest. 
Jetzt mit dem Addon hat sich das Blatt gewendet. Ich hab Naxx-hero clear und damit auch schon recht gute Ausrüstung. Nun kann ich mir aussuchen, in welche Gruppe ich gehe. Und wenn da ein Tank unter 25k live ist, werde ich nicht mitgehen. Nur mal so, unser Dudu hat 43k live^^


----------



## Amokee (22. Dezember 2008)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> Naja ich bekomm den Namen und schau mal nach (Ausnahmsweise ging das Armory sogar xD) da bekamm ich den großen Schrecken. Der Tank hatte deutlich mehr HP als ich.... so 1,2k ode so. Als ich allerdings auf seine Werte geschaut habe fiel ich fast in Ohnmacht: 15% Dodge,14% Parry und 15% Block. Ja ne is klar warum der Herr so viel HP hat. der hat einfach nicht auf die anderen Stats drauf geachtet.
> 
> Ich hab auch weiterhin mit dem Herrn Priester getextet um mal zu schauen wie das so funktioniert. Die haben im übrigen nicht 1 Boss gelegt weil der Tank sowas von DMG kassiert hat das der Priest das nicht gegenheilen konnte.
> 
> ...



Ja, Kollege - das kenne ich auch. Da wird ein Tank in eine Hero mitgenommen, der super viel HP hat - und wenn die Stats (Ausw/Parieren/Blocken) ansonsten unter aller Kanone sind - egal. Ich gehe in Random-Gruppen, die NUR nach HP fragen schon gar nicht mehr mit. Macht ja keinen Sinn, vor dem Invite erst zu diskutieren, ob weniger HP mit besseren Stats besser sind ... 

... und @ TE: Ich habe keinen Recount laufen - ich achte nur auf Omen ... ich schaue nur gelegentlich auf den Damage Meter 1 Meter fuffzich neben mir am Rechner meiner Frau ... und wenn die Ini erfolgreich beendet wurde, darf sie das auch in die Gruppe posten. Wer in einem von mir geleiteten Raid den Recount postet, bevor der letzte Boss gelegt ist, wird gekickt/vom Loot ausgeschlossen - das haben bislang alle akzeptiert. 

Grüße


----------



## wardir (22. Dezember 2008)

Esquan schrieb:


> Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass mit WOTL die DDs immer weiter auseinander gehen.
> Ein guter DD schafft mittlerweile in 5er Inis über 2k DPS, auf der anderen Seite erlebe ich immer wieder Leute die Probleme haben die 1k Marke zu knacken
> 
> Wenn jetzt eine Gruppe schnell und möglichst ohne Wipes durch die Inis will macht es schon Sinn ein wenig auf die DPS Werte zu achten.
> ...



Das kann ich bestätigen. Gute DD'ler fahren (je nach Klasse) 2000+ Dps Gruppengebuffed. Raidbuffed entsprechend mehr. 

War vorgestern Halle des Steins heroic als Tank mit ner Randomgruppe - 2 Schurken 1 Magier, alle nicht sooo toll equipped. Ende vom Lied war, dass ich im Recount mit 1200 DPS und dem meisten Schaden an Platz 1 (glaub 33,8% Damage gemacht) stand. die "DD" kamen über 950 DPS nicht hinaus. So war natürlich das Event beim 3. Boss nicht zu schaffen. 

Ich denke solche Erlebnisse sorgen dafür das man fragt... wieviel DpS kommt denn rüber. 

Gruß


----------



## Hicks1 (22. Dezember 2008)

Obwohl auch ich Recount benutze (um mich selbst zu kitzeln und das beste rauszuholen) frage ich andere DD`s nicht nach ihrer DPS.

Ich gehe davon aus das man in etwa selber weiss wo man steht und was damit zu schaffen ist. Wenn ich dann aber sehe das man in seiner Hero-Gruppe nen Offkrieger hat der 850 DPS fährt naja....


----------



## Wynd (22. Dezember 2008)

ich wurde neulich auch nach meinem DPS gefragt. da ich das nebensächlig finde benutzte ich auch keine addons um meinen schadensoutput zu messen.
würde mir auch *NIEMALS* in den sinn kommen die heiler nach ihren heilboni zu fragen und/oder die tanks nach ihrer ausweichchance (oder was auch immer da wichtig ist).

was wäre denn ein mittlemäßiger bis guter DPS-wert für nen MM-jäger? dann kann ich beim nächsten random-spaß erstmal frech lügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gremu (22. Dezember 2008)

An alle die meinen nach DPS fragen zu müssen kann ich mal ein ganz grosses LOL aussprechen. Wie einige heir schon beschrieben haben kommt es doch auf den boss an was ich an dps fahren kann. Wenn ich bei bosskämpfen entfluchen soll bzw irgendwelche leute aus dem kokon holen soll dann fahre ich nunmal weniger dps wie andere klassen. Es gibt zum beispiel viele bosse die nahkämpfer unfreundlich sind. Das ist immer so ein grosser unterschied. Und wenn früher nach addheal oder rüssi gefragt wurde dann sollten die angaben nach ZM und crit hit eigentlich reichen. Naja jedem der mich nach dps fragt sage ich im vorfeld schon klar ab. in 10er naxx habe ich eine spanne von ca 2k dps an den verschiedensten bosse mit den verschiedensten grp. Habe ich einen SP oder eule dabei um auf mein hitcap zu kommen. Oder einen schamie durch den ich mehr critchance bekomme. das ich dadurch mehr Instantpyros raushaue. Habe ich ne sehr gute Manareg durch support oder muss ich bei den bossen auch mal ne hervorrufung durchführen. Bin ich zum Kokonkillen eingeteilt. usw. usw. Das einzige was man als aussage an dps sagen kann ist ohne support und movement fahre ich xk dps an den puppen. mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Høøk4ever (22. Dezember 2008)

also ich find das blödsinn diese DPS abfrage


mfg Hook


----------



## Tikume (22. Dezember 2008)

Naja, wenn mich jemand sowas fragt, weiss ich dass ich da eh nicht mitgehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoti82 (22. Dezember 2008)

ich muss sagen ich halte davon auch nicht viel gut ich fahr inzwischen bei bossen gut gebufft über 2,5k dps aber was soll das wenns am ende mit der gruppen harmony nicht stimmt wir waren nun das zweite mal naxx und haben 9 bosse gelegt davon 2 FLügel ganz gesäubert und das auch ohne dps frage. für hero raids ok aber 10 totaler blödsinn diesen dumköpfen gehört leider eine auf den kopf. und sie sollten sich an an der eigenen NAse fassen. man kann mit nem guten blauen equip locker heuter 1,5k dps ohne probs


----------



## Lawerian (22. Dezember 2008)

Die Nacht war eindeutig zu durchgemacht um das Ganze hier zu lesen.

1.) Was bin ich froh, dass das auf Hordenseite auf dem Zirkel noch nicht so ist! Es gibt zwar in unserem privaten Channel "sng" manchmal Anfragen nach einem DD mit 'ner gewissen Zahl an DPS, *aber* normalerweise ist die Begründung sofort dabei.

Ich sehe das Ganze echt zwiegespalten:

- Ich kann jeden Raidleiter verstehen, der wissen will, was er "einkauft"
- Ich kann jeden Spieler verstehen, der nicht unbedingt zuviele AddOns benutzen möchte oder einfach keinen Bock auf solche Anfragen/Gruppen hat

Was ist da die Lösung?

Ganz einfach: versucht erst garnicht auf einen Nenner zu kommen, denn das bringt beiden Seiten wahrscheinlich nur Frust.

Jetzt bin ich in der glücklichen Situation sowohl fest non-heroic als auch heroic zu raiden und ich spiele nen offensiven Krieger. Jeder, der sich dieser Tage mit dem Thema Nahkampfschaden auseinandergesetzt hat, versteht, wenn ich sage, dass mir Schw***vergleiche erstmal nichts ausmachen. Ich selbst nutze auch Recount und weiß deshalb ganz genau, dass die Zahlen oft falsch aussehen. Ich benutze es aber nicht zum allgemeinen posen (wie ich es gleich tun werde), sondern einfach, weil ich für mich wissen will, was ich noch rausholen kann...

Als einfaches Beispiel:

Naxxramas heroisch (Alle Angaben per Webstats belegbar!)
1.) Grobbulus -> DPS ~ 2,4K raidbuffed (gut oder schlecht?)
2.) Loatheb -> DPS ~ 4K raidbuffed (gut oder schlecht?)
3.) Thaddius -> DPS ~ 6K raidbuffed [an Thaddius alleine sogar 6,7K] (gut oder schlecht?)

HdZ4 heroisch 2,4K DPS groupbuffed (gut oder schlecht?)
Turm Utgarde 2,4K DPS groupbuffed (gut oder schlecht?)

Und nu? Wer kann meine Frage ernsthaft beantworten?

Die reine DPS-Zahl kann nur wirklich aussagekräftig sein, wenn die Voraussetzungen für alle DD gleich sind und man von einem stationären Kampf ausgehen kann. Wo haben wir solche Boss- oder Thrashkämpfe nochmal? Hmm, ich hab das zuletzt im MC gesehen...

Ergo, vergesst den genauen Vergleich! Es ist eh nur ein Annäherungswert. Andersrum gilt auch: Weiß denn ich ob der Heiler mit seinen ungebufften 2,2K Zaubermacht auch weiß, wie man damit umgehen muss. Und ich sag das jetzt lieber leise, aber komm den meisten Heilern nicht mit HPS, die fragen dich dann in welchem Gebiet die Instanz liegt und ob es da 'nen geheimen Flugpunkt gibt...

Ich habe eigentlich nur einen Standpunkt zu der ganzen Sache: 1600 DPS bei jeglicher Art von DD ist T6-Niveau. Just saying... Und selbst in Naxxramas non-heroic sind einige Kämpfe eine absolute Qual, wenn die DD nicht den Schaden bringen, der nötig ist...

Just my 2 C.

Lawerian, Taurenkrieger (Zirkel des Cenarius)


----------



## Eredon (22. Dezember 2008)

Leider habe ich die Erfahrung auch machen müssen. Es war schon peinlich alle 2 Minuten die Infos zu bekommen wer wie toll ist und das im Verlies -.-. Echt panne die Leute.


----------



## Lari (22. Dezember 2008)

Naja, die DPS sind schon praktisch, solang man sie nicht zu ernst nimmt (DPS-Encounter mal ausgenommen).
Dieses WE gehabt:
Burg Utgarde normal mit einem Level 70 Mage episch equippt. Selbst ich als Shadow habe auf dem Level mehr DPS gefahren als er( er 500dps, ich als Shadow 550 - 600dps), mit grün/blau Equip. Ihn darauf angesprochen, wo denn der Schaden bleibt. Nach mehreren Ausflüchten, und seinen Kommentaren, wie "komisch" die Group denn sei ihm mal an den Kopf geworfen, dass er der einzige der Group ist, der wirklich die Klasse nicht ausreizt, geschweige denn ansatzweise als wirklicher DD zu gebrauchen sei.
Nach einem Flame seinerseits und darauf folgendem Leave haben wir dann die Instanz zu viert gecleart.

Ich hätte ihn niemals aus der Group geworfen, frag mich allerdings, wie man es auf solch einen Equipstand schafft, die Klasse aber nicht spielen kann. Unsere Vermutung war dann, dass es ein gekaufter Char ist, oder er eben sehr sehr unbegabt. Wir wollten ihm sogar nach der Ini helfen und die "Fehler" suchen, aber er wurd dann halt zu frech.

Ich sehe die DPS bei DD'lern eben als ein Maß der Güte. Aber sehe es bisher noch nicht als Aufnahmekriterium an. Das mag sich mit LEvel 80 ändern, aber zu Ernst nehmen würde ich es halt nicht.


----------



## safbdh (22. Dezember 2008)

naja jeder will halt die bestmögliche gruppe haben.
und daten wie cirt, ap etc. beziehen sich nunmal auf ausrüstung
dps dagegen auf ausrüstung und skill.


----------



## Fumanchu-Zuluhed (22. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hatte schon Heroic Gruppen in denen der Def Krieger mehr schaden gemacht hat als die DDs. Von dem her find ich die frage nach DPS gar nicht schlecht. Wie einer meiner Vorrednern schon erwähnt hatte. Heiler werden schon seit Jahr und Tag nach Add Heal gefragt.

MFG Frusalicious 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (22. Dezember 2008)

Ein Minimum an Schaden ist natürlich sinnvoll. Und je nach Boss auch nötig. Aber wenn ich lese das man in Naxx mindestens 2k dps pro meber braucht, dan stimmt das auch nicht.
Bei unseren ersten Versuchen in Naxx haben wir auch 3 Flügel gecleart obwohl einige DDler weit unter 2k lagen. Also die 10er Version ist wahrlich net sooo wild. Aber grundsätzlich ist hohe dps natürlich immer gut. Man muss sich auch überlegen wer was tut. Eine Schurke oder Jäger machen nur schaden. Die sollten oben liegen. Ein Schmane oder ein Paladin bringen sehr gute buffs/Totems mit. Wenn die keine hohe dps fahren dann macht das nichts. 
Was mir eh noch fehlt, ist ein dps Zähler der den schaden, der durch buffs kommt den buffenden und nicht dem gebufften zurechnet.
Da gibt der schurke mit seinen 2,5k dps an und hat ohne raidbuffs mitunter kaum 1800. Das ist etwas das ich immer nicht ganz verstehe. 

Als Heiler muss ich auch nochmal meinen Senf zu HpS geben? Was soll das aussagen? Ich kann CoH spammen und verdreifache meine HpS mal eben so. Kein Thema. Das ich damit schneller oom gehe und mieses manamagment treibe ist aber ne klare sache. Trotzdem bin ich dann besser, als der arme Paladin der keine ordentliche Gruppenheilung hat? Dafür aber beim tankheilen viel mehr leistet als ich?


----------



## Tazmal (22. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

es gibt oft solche fälle das die tanks (palatanks. druidentanks), mehr dmg machen in blauem equip als macher dd der epics hat, sowas passiert auf jedem server und ist auch nicht grad von vortiel.

Ich Habe zwar ein addon das dps misst aber kein interesse daran, da immer inaitkiv, auf garrosh melden sich die leute von alleine wenn du zu wenig schaden machst (ihrer meinung nach)

Ich finde sowas nicht ok und ehrlich eine schande gegenüber der andren, wenn man auf sowas angesprochen wird. Ich erinnere mich zugerne auf burg utgarde hero wo ich als magier 800 dps gefahren habe weil ich dauernd am questitems sammeln war und kürschnern und co. Die Gruppe hat nicht gwartet und am ende gesagt das der DK 1200 dps macht aber ich nichtmal die 1000er knacke. naja sowas ist schon mies. aber es hat immer seine gründe.

Bei den folgenden heros hab ich dann 1500 - 1700 gefahren, eben mit einer gruppe die wartet und auch richtig bufft. davon ist das abhängig. Auf Garrosh sind viele der Meinung das ein DD mit blauem equip 1900 dps fahren sollte, allerdings sie die wahrheit anders aus, viele dds kommen da nichtmal ansatzweise dran, ich komme mit epic jäger im moment auf 2100 in heros wenn ich mcih anstrenge wie ein tier.

Deshalb spiele ich nichtmehr so oft wow, da ich keine lust mehr auf das "schnell durchgehen und dps fahren" zeug


----------



## Monyesak (22. Dezember 2008)

die meisten "könnten" schon mehr dps fahren wenn sie wollten.
nur  können sie es nicht weil sie zu dumm sind sich ne richtige rotation zurechtzulegen...


----------



## Pcasso (22. Dezember 2008)

ihr müsst das mit dem vergleich so sehen, die einen brauchen nen dicken wagen wo se massig kohle reinstecken damit der kleine knorpel zwischen den beinen auf möhrchen grösse wächst, die anderen hängen in wow und verlängern sich ihre besten stücke über sogenannte "ich-hab-den-längsten-meter" & "schau-auf-mein-drittes-bein-meter" besser bekannt als dmg-mtr

es ist traurig, ich hab schon soviele gruppen die vorher gut zurecht klargekommen sind aufgrund des postings streiten sehen, der hunter fährt kein dmg, der macht kein schaden blabla .... 
selbst ich als heiler wurde schon angemault das ich so weit unten bin im dmg..... no comment

@ all die son scheiss benutzen, lasst es sein, das isn spiel wo man spass dran haben sollte und nicht sich messen muss wer wieviel schaden gemacht hat ....
weil ihr meint euch an sonem scheiss zu messen und andere desshalb als kacknaps zu bezeichnen solltet ihr euch überlegen wer der wahre kacknap ist nach solchen aussagen...

klar nun werden einige sagen "lol...pcasso der kacknap, so nen gimp alter....meine mudda hat mir nie das fläschchen gegeben und im rl wurd ich geprügelt desshalb brauch ich hier den dmg ausgleich"
leutz....wer sowas auch nur ansatzweise denkt, der sollte sich mal gedanken machen über folgendes
1) wow = spiel
2) spiel = (eigentlicher sinn) spass
3) real life ist trotz einiger spekulanten und theoretiker KEIN BUG, sonder eine völlig normale erscheinung, kein programmierfehler, wem das angst macht >>> arzt aufsuchen
4) dmg-mtr ist keine geschlechtsvergrösserung, ebenfalls KEIN grund andere zu flamen, sondern lediglich ein addon welches spieler, die ein und derselben fraktion angehört, auseinander bringt

/flame on??? viel spass dabei

mfg
pcasso - nera'thor


----------



## Thrainan (22. Dezember 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> die meisten "könnten" schon mehr dps fahren wenn sie wollten.
> nur  können sie es nicht weil sie zu dumm sind sich ne richtige rotation zurechtzulegen...


dumm, ist höchstens dein kommentar.
Es gibt auch DDler die einfach nur entspannt spielen wollen ohne guides zu lesen und jedes item auf die Waagschale zu werfen. Und solange die damit nicht in die schweren raids (die vieleicht mal irgedwann kommen) wollen, ist das auch völlig ok. 
Ich trage übrigens auch mal items die besser aussehen, solange ich nicht volle Leistung brauche.


----------



## Monyesak (22. Dezember 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> dumm, ist höchstens dein kommentar.
> Es gibt auch DDler die einfach nur entspannt spielen wollen ohne guides zu lesen und jedes item auf die Waagschale zu werfen. Und solange die damit nicht in die schweren raids (die vieleicht mal irgedwann kommen) wollen, ist das auch völlig ok.
> Ich trage übrigens auch mal items die besser aussehen, solange ich nicht volle Leistung brauche.



bist ja nen toller hecht
bist auch so nen "style equip" roller was

btw:

/sign @Pcasso


----------



## Lwellewhyn (22. Dezember 2008)

Wotlk ist für alle die ihren Char verstehen, sehr viel einfacher geworden als BC. Leider gibt es viele Spieler die ein nur sehr eingeschränktes PVE Verständnis haben.
Ich halte Recount für wichtig, wenn es zum einen bei einem Boss nicht klappt und der zu lange oder überhaupt im Enrage ist oder der nur totgekitzelt wird, und um die EIGENE Leistung zu optimieren.

Ich erwarte aber von jedem DD, das er weis was er tut also ob er für diese Ini geeignet ist. Leider hat durch 3.0 ein gewisses Freelootverständnis  Einklang gefunden, dadurch das auch die größten Gimps was erreichen konnten.
Das man sich erst entsprechend ausstattet, ist offenbar eine Vermessene Forderung, und blaue 80er Gegenstände können ja nicht besser als s2 sein.

Kurzum, ob man eine Ini schafft liegt daran, ob der Tank gut genug, oder zu schlecht ist, der Heiler gut genug, oder zu schlecht ist.
Und es hängt davon ab ob der DD genug schaden macht oder eben nicht. Schlechte Tanks oder Heiler sehen sehr schnell wenn was schief geht, DDs eben nicht und neigend zur Überschätzung. Das man eine Ini nur wegen der andern 4 schafft, bzw wenn die Ini trotz der eigenen beschissenen Leistung geklappt hat, fällt einem DD eben auch nicht so leicht auf. Ein DD ist einer aus einer 3er Gruppen deren Gesammtschaden stimmen muss, und da können leider sich viele Verstecken. Bzw sie halten sich für zu gut.

Ich kann deshalb gut verstehen, das man keinen Bock mehr auf die Nieten hat, die sich hintern den andern 2 DDs versteckt haben, denn wenn man 2 davon hat, kostet das nur Zeit, nerven und zu viel Heilleistung.


----------



## Thrainan (22. Dezember 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> bist ja nen toller hecht
> bist auch so nen "style equip" roller was



Ich würfel niemanden wegen "style" was weg. 
Aber ja ich bin ein toller Hecht. Endlich mekt das mal einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kraupy (22. Dezember 2008)

die dps ist einfach der einfachste weg sich einen dd rauszusuchen ... denn sind wir mal ehrlich ... die erfolge oder das equip sowie die ap/zaubermacht/krit/hit sagen nichts darüber aus ob derjenige auch in der lage ist seinen char so zu spielen das er möglichst das maximum rausholt ...  ich denk mal jeder hat schon nen gümmel im raid oder in na 5er ini gehabt der mit seinem dicken epicgear ankam, dick rumgepost hat, und dann im dmg hinterm tank hing ... und davon gibts genug ...  wenn man jedoch nach dps fragt hat man nen guten richtwert der zwar von ini zu ini unterschiedlich ist ..  aber man weiss schonmal im groben was er zu leisten im stande ist^^


----------



## Lurka (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich seh schon das einige es nehmen zur Verbesserung der eigenen Leistung bzw. um zu wissen wo man steht, find ich prima!

Und genau deswegen, weil es (geschätzten) 6von10 Leuten Scheissegal ist (Hauptsache sie wissen bei welchem Boss welcher Gegenstand fällt, und sie die Stats schon im Schlaf aufsagen können) kommt dann eben auch mal die Frage nach den DPS.
Ausserdem wenn man möglichst schnell durch eine Raid-Ini möchte, macht das sehr wohl Sinn.

Nicht falsch verstehen, bin keiner der danach fragt, ich kenne meine Leute, ich kann aber auch diejenigen verstehen die es machen. Obwohl...einmal hab ich´s tatsächlich gemacht, aber auch nur weil ich ihm das "Sorry kleiner Ninja, ich kann dich noch weniger leiden als einen Pickel am *****" nicht an den Kopf werfen wollte, da war ein "Sorry, das reicht nicht" 10X leichter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebarcode (22. Dezember 2008)

gut dass das endlich so ist - ich hab in bc mit grün/blauem equip schon meistens mehr dmg gemacht in kara und co als so manch andere dd´s die epic waren, nur wollte mich trotzdem nie einer mitnehmen - ich war ja jäger - die sind ja erst seit wotlk beliebt...

AP/HIT/CRIT sind theoretische werte - dps ist der wert der am ende tatsächlich zählt...genauso wie bei nem tank ist die frage - schafft er es zu tanken (darum ehts) und schaffts der healer alle zu healen. In der theorie kann eine grp noch so imba sein - kann sie trotzdem in non hero instanzen wipen wenn sie ihre klassen nicht draufhaben - andererseits können grün equiüüte ganz locker hero inis schaffen (nicht alle) wenn sie ihre klasse ordentlich im griff haben..


----------



## Myownlight (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich finds ehrlich gesagt richtig cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als DW DK fährt man eben enormen dps so 2k bei Trash und 2,3-2,7k mit ein paar epic Waffen bei Bossen. Ich erlebe es aber immer noch das ich nach crit, ap usw gefragt werde. Ich denke ap usw sind nur die Bausteine die man mitm richtigen Movment vereinen muss um den max dps zu fahren. Das dümmste ist bei mir nur das es meinem Raidleader bekannt ist das DW DKs sich etwas anderes vl. auch schwieriger spielen und so vertraut er mir nicht, das ich das richtige Movement hab.. oO ^^


----------



## Pcasso (22. Dezember 2008)

kraupy schrieb:


> die dps ist einfach der einfachste weg sich einen dd rauszusuchen ... denn sind wir mal ehrlich ... die erfolge oder das equip sowie die ap/zaubermacht/krit/hit sagen nichts darüber aus ob derjenige auch in der lage ist seinen char so zu spielen das er möglichst das maximum rausholt ...  ich denk mal jeder hat schon nen gümmel im raid oder in na 5er ini gehabt der mit seinem dicken epicgear ankam, dick rumgepost hat, und dann im dmg hinterm tank hing ... und davon gibts genug ...  wenn man jedoch nach dps fragt hat man nen guten richtwert der zwar von ini zu ini unterschiedlich ist ..  aber man weiss schonmal im groben was er zu leisten im stande ist^^




meine freundin spielt z.b. hunter und is teilweise auch weiter hinten im dmg, nicht als der tank aber auch net an erster stelle, sie gibt sich mühe, hat aber halt net so das spieleverständnis und agiert teilweise halt etwas langsamer, sie hat aber spass am spiel und (wie gesagt) bemüht sich alles richtig zu machen. wenn ich dann mitbekomme das sie für solche aktionen geflamet wird.....alter schwede.....wie wenig hirn und was für abgef***** soziale kontakte haben die leute????

sind dann die top - dd was besseres? nö....definitiv nicht

wenn ich meine freundin vorm rechner sehe und sehe das sie spass am spiel hat und sich an kleinigkeiten erfreut und nicht nur an EPIXXXX IMBA ROXXOR SKILL BÄM! , bis zu dem zeitpunkt wo wieder i-nen zonk meint aufgrund von dmg-mtr rumzuspacken dann weiss ich es umso mehr zu verachten wie die leute drauf sind.

ich hab grps erlebt wo die leute ohne ende mist gebaut haben wo es aber trotzdem massig spass gemacht hat weil die einfach witzig drauf waren....probiert mal mit den leuten zu kommunizieren, spass zu haben, dann kann man auch REPKOSTEN die VIRTUELLES GOLD brauchen, verkraften

erneute greetingz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pri3st (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde die Frage nach der DPS viel wichtiger als die vom TE angesprochenen "Eckdaten". Es gibt halt viele Leute, die einfach kein Verständnis von Ihrer Klasse und Skillung besitzen und von Spellrotation noch nie was gehört haben. Die Eckdaten sagen nur was übers Equip aus aber was nütz mir nen DDler mit guten Eckdaten der 900DPS fährt. Da macht er irgendwo was falsch.

Und so schwer an seine dps Zahl ranzukommen ist ja wohl nicht. Recount druff -> Ab inne Instanz -> Ende der Instanz Dps überprüfen. Da muss man nicht unbedingt ne Stunde auf übungspuppen rumkloppen. Die sind eher dazu da, um an seiner Rotation zu pfeilen.

Die Leute die nach DPS und nicht nach "Eckdaten" fragen haben sich den Spruch "Skill > Equip" mal zu Herzen genommen.


----------



## Celga (22. Dezember 2008)

Uns ist dieses Problem nicht bekannt, deswegen abreiten wir auch nicht an einer Lösung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

Also find das schon bisl blöd WoW soll doch auch Spaß bringen und nicht zur sucht werden -.-^^


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (22. Dezember 2008)

mal ne noobfrage dazu:

wenn die DPS-frage gestellt wird,  ist damit dann gemeint:

a) der durchschnittliche schaden pro sek

b) maximaler schaden (beim kritischen treffer)

c) was auch immer 

d) der wert der unter nahkampf bei kraft steht???


----------



## Pcasso (22. Dezember 2008)

Celga schrieb:


> Uns ist dieses Problem nicht bekannt, deswegen abreiten wir auch nicht an einer Lösung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kurz, bündig, vollkommen zutreffend

dieser aussage schliesse ich mich an


----------



## Dalaran (22. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finds Korrekt...

Und da ich sowieso immer mit aktiviertem Recount spiele, misst der meinen DPS sowieso immer mit (falls es jemand interessiert, DK lvl 64 380 DPS durchschnitt)

Naja wieso sollte man das nicht fragen dürfen? Ich meine ein healer braucht viel Addheal, wieso sollte man dann DPS nicht erfragen dürfen? Beim Tank fragt man ja auch ob er Critimmun oder so ist... man merkt es ja immer, wenn zu wehnig DPS gefahren wird, dann gehts in Enrage=Nochance dann nützen die besten healer und Tanks nix


----------



## Thrainan (22. Dezember 2008)

Bird_of_Prey schrieb:


> mal ne noobfrage dazu:
> 
> wenn die DPS-frage gestellt wird,  ist damit dann gemeint:
> 
> ...



Es ist a) gemeint. Aber das steht nirgens auf deinem Charbogen. Mittels addons wie z.B. recount zählt das addon für dich mit wieviel schaden du machst. Was da ausgegeben wird rechnet kritische TZreffer, sonderfähigkeiten und dergleichen ein. Besonders genau ist es aber auch nicht immer. Also nur als Richtwert zu verstehen.
Der Wert schwankt auch, je nachdem ob die Gegner hohe resitenzen hohe Rüstung oder sowas haben.


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Dezember 2008)

Esquan schrieb:


> Ich denke dass du, und viele andere nopch nicht wirklich verstanden haben worum es geht.
> Es geht nicht darum ob ein DD 100 oder 200 DPS mehr fährt.
> Es geht darum den (gar nicht so seltenen) 1k und weniger DDs mal klar zu machen dass sie vielleicht an sich arbeiten sollten.



richtig !, wobei arbeiten ecvtl das falsche wort ist...einfach für manche heros so ausgestattet sein wie man das von den tanks / heilern auch erwartet
oder nicht erwarten das man in die inst mitgenommen wird...denn ihr könnt reden wie ihr wollt, wenn sich jemand nen schnurz um seinen damage kümmert (wird schon irgendwie gehen) und davon 2 oder mehr in grp sind....dann viel spass in manchen heros 

nen heiler oder tanke würde zu 100% einfach gar nicht erst mitgenommen, strat timed ist z.b. ohne damage einfach NICHT zu packen
und flickwerk in nax schon gar nicht !


----------



## Lurka (22. Dezember 2008)

Celga schrieb:


> Also find das schon bisl blöd WoW soll doch auch Spaß bringen und nicht zur sucht werden -.-^^



Jetzt möcht ich wirklich mal wissen in wie Weit die Frage nach DPS süchtig machen kann. Also echt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Pcasso

Auf die Leute die Euch bzw. Deine Freundin wegen sowas Flamen würd ich sowieso nix geben, ganz einfach. Und natürlich solltet Ihr bei der Spielweise bleiben die Euch Spass bringt, keine Frage, andere Leute haben aber einfach ihren Spass darin schnell und ohne Wipen durchzukommen, das hat auch Weiss Gott nix mit "Schwanzvergleich DMG-Meter" zu tun.


----------



## Iegoias (22. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute

also ich bin nen Hunter (MM, KEIN BM) und fahre auch locker meine 2,2k DPS in ner Hero ini 

Ich persönlich finde es super, dass auch mal danach gefragt wird wie viel DPS man "fährt", dann kann man wenigstens mal gucken ob man seine Klasse überhaupt beherscht.
Wenn ich mir manche leute angucke die full epic sind und dann 1,7 DPS fahren dann machen sie iwas falsch oder sind klicker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Lego


----------



## Vénom (22. Dezember 2008)

Warum alle hier so rum machen ^^^

Also mal ganz ehrlich Wow hat sich nunmal verändert, damals zu 60er Zeiten war es ausschlaggebend ob du die Pre-Q gemacht hast um Raiden zu können denn das war ein indikator für zumindest gescheites gear und mässiges PvE verständnis, bei denn 40 Mann/Frau Raid konnte man es sich gut erlauben auch mal wenn mit zu nehmen der als DD etwas mehr damage als der Tank gemacht hat, die anderen "überperformer" haben das schon ausgeglichen. 

Mit BC hat es sich etwas gewandelt asl Healer wurde auf das Add-Heal geschaut und das Mp5, die DDs wurden an Ihren Waffen bemessen, hier wahr es zu beginn so das man bei Hero grp davon ausgehen konnte das zumindest das gear vorhanden ist aufgrund der rufvorrausetztung musste man ja shcon einiges an Instanzen gespielt haben um Heroisch gehen zu können, beim Raiden wahr es etwa das elbe um ins Endgame zu kommen musste man bestimmt vorraussetztungen erfüllen und gewisse Pre Q gemacht haben die auch hier gutes von schlechtem Gear trennte. (Später wurde alles einfacher und unübersichtlicher zu unserem leidwesen).

Jetzt mit WotLK kann doch jeder mit 80 überall hin Krieger mit 21 K leben meinen Hero Tanken zu können, man wird in einen 10 Naxx inv der aus 8 Platten Trägern besteht oder geht Obsidian 25er und hat einen Dps unetrschied bei denn klassen von über 1,5 K, die nicht nur Gear abhängig sind.

Ich persönlcih kann das alles nachvollziehen und nehmen (ausser es sind bekannte) keine DDs mit in eine ini die unter 2 K dps fahren. Zu denn ganzen AGro Themen und Tode dds machen keinen schaden kann ich nur sagen besorgt euch gute tanks fokus und alles wird gut. Zeitlich gesehen macht eine gute grp die 7-8 K dps fährt eine ini 25 % schneller leer als eine grp die nur 5 K dps fährt, logisch was ?^^


----------



## Lari (22. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne blöde Frage: Was ist Mp5? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pcasso (22. Dezember 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage: Was ist Mp5?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mana alle 5 sek


----------



## Atroniss (22. Dezember 2008)

nicht wow hat sich verändertn sondern die Leute...durch das lange zocken, wird man unbewusst vernaart.

Immer höheres level

mehr Gold

mehr Ruf

mehr items

dadurch werden einige echt krass drauf. Klar Dmg ist schon wichtig das der da ist, nur viele übertreiben alles so dermassen.Manche vergessen den reinen Spielspass...Hauptsache gogo fix alles clearen Epix kassieren, toll fühlen und weiter machen


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Dezember 2008)

Bird_of_Prey schrieb:


> mal ne noobfrage dazu:
> 
> wenn die DPS-frage gestellt wird,  ist damit dann gemeint:
> 
> ...




damage per second....

aber wie hier schon paar mal gesagt wurde ist das eh nur nen richtwert du kannst auch 2k dps haben und trotzdem keinen schaden machen, bei der falschen rotation oder wenn man zuviel "rumsteht", und es gibt halt auch noch andere dinge um die man sich kümmern muss...

so ganz einfach ist es leider nun doch nicht, aber es wird auch nen tank immer nur nach crit immun gefragt obwohl es da auch noch andere wichtige werte gibt ^^

naja, ist nen grober richtwert mit den dps und als einziges mal eben fix gefragt......über 1k dps sollten aber locker drin sein auch wenn man noch soviel sheepen und was weiss ich was machen muss. 
der durschnitt von recht neuen 80ern sollte so bei 1,5k dps sein, je nach situation, ach ja falls einen das nun doch interessiert 

in den hauptstädten stehen übungspuppen an denen ihr in kombo mit recount (addon) sehen könnt, wiviel dps ihr so macht


----------



## Lari (22. Dezember 2008)

Pcasso schrieb:


> mana alle 5 sek


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kraupy (22. Dezember 2008)

Pcasso schrieb:


> meine freundin spielt z.b. hunter und is teilweise auch weiter hinten im dmg, nicht als der tank aber auch net an erster stelle, sie gibt sich mühe, hat aber halt net so das spieleverständnis und agiert teilweise halt etwas langsamer, sie hat aber spass am spiel und (wie gesagt) bemüht sich alles richtig zu machen. wenn ich dann mitbekomme das sie für solche aktionen geflamet wird.....alter schwede.....wie wenig hirn und was für abgef***** soziale kontakte haben die leute????
> 
> sind dann die top - dd was besseres? nö....definitiv nicht
> 
> ...



bei dem ganzen schwanzmeter geposte soll es auchnicht darum gehn die leute zu dizzn die nicht auf platz 1 stehen ..  aber spätestens wenn sich nen dd im dmg regelmässig unter den tank verirrt wird es zeit ihn darauf hinzuweisen , denn es gibt viele leute die auch im raid immernoch die falschen skills verwenden oder garkeine rotation kennen ... aber da erwartet man dann auch von anderen dd`s zumindest gildenintern das sie ihn über seine fehler aufklären und ihn ein wenig unter ihre fittiche nehmen ...

denn spätestens im raid erwartet man ein wenig angagement von den leute ... und das gilt für dd genauso wie für mich als tank und für die heiler ... und solange die dd ihr möglichstes geben kann man auch mit paar dps weniger leben ..   aber spätestens wenn einer meint er könnte autohit-follow-afk gehn is vorbei mit lustig^^


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (22. Dezember 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> damage per second....
> 
> aber wie hier schon paar mal gesagt wurde ist das eh nur nen richtwert du kannst auch 2k dps haben und trotzdem keinen schaden machen, bei der falschen rotation oder wenn man zuviel "rumsteht", und es gibt halt auch noch andere dinge um die man sich kümmern muss...
> 
> ...




ich glaub ich muss mal mehr als dd´ler mitgehen ;-) oder mir das addon laden

bin feral tank und die letzten beiden ini´s wo ich war immer auf platz 2 im dps-ranking gewesen (knapp hinter platz 1)

kann man rückschlüsse vom max. kritischen treffer auf die durchschnitts-damage-per-sek schliessen??


----------



## zergerus (22. Dezember 2008)

Iegoias schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> also ich bin nen Hunter (MM, KEIN BM) und fahre auch locker meine 2,2k DPS in ner Hero ini
> 
> ...




sprach der jäger... blub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pcasso (22. Dezember 2008)

kraupy schrieb:


> bei dem ganzen schwanzmeter geposte soll es auchnicht darum gehn die leute zu dizzn die nicht auf platz 1 stehen ..  aber spätestens wenn sich nen dd im dmg regelmässig unter den tank verirrt wird es zeit ihn darauf hinzuweisen , denn es gibt viele leute die auch im raid immernoch die falschen skills verwenden oder garkeine rotation kennen ... aber da erwartet man dann auch von anderen dd`s zumindest gildenintern das sie ihn über seine fehler aufklären und ihn ein wenig unter ihre fittiche nehmen ...




das ist richtig, aber wie geschrieben, geben sich viele echt mühe und haben spass am spiel aber kriegens nicht so direkt hin, will das auch net auf alle beziehen, aber es ist auffallend häufig wieviele dann abspacken und das ist wirklich echt ätzend wie die sich dann aufspielen.

konstruktive kritik z.b. wäre ein aspekt den ich gutheissen würde aber dann andere flamen und niederzumachen ist armseelig und das hab ich mehr als oft miterlebt....
hab auch desöfteren probiert solchen leuten dann beizubringen das hilfreiche tipps um einiges besser wären wenn die denn so pro sind, aber daraufhin erlebste meistens nur gereizte antworten , erneute flames und teilweise gruppenleaves ^^

ich vermisse sachen wo die leute sich gegenseitig helfen, ich treff ab und an auf leute die echt hilfsbereit sind und freu mich imemr wieder über solche leute, wie z.b. die tage nen dk mit dem ich nu auch regelmässig zusammen zocke obwohl er einige lvl über meinem dk is.


er z.b. gibt tipps und probiert an der spielmechanik zu feilen und zu helfen, nicht wie andere die wieder drauf los spacken

(und nur ums nochmal zu erwähnen, will nicht jedem aufn schlips treten, an und für sich hab ich nichts gegen dmg-mtr, sondern gegen die leute die sich danach aufspielen und auf allem und jedem rumhacken ohne zu wissen wer sich dahinter verbirgt.  und davon gibt es (das muss wohl jeder zugeben) mehr als genug


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (22. Dezember 2008)

generell find ich die abfrage nicht sooo schlimm, wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt muss sich der tank oder der heiler ebenfalls diese fragen stellen lassen und das ist auch ok so 

ich weiss nur nicht ohne addon wo ich bei der dps-frage stehe bzw wo ich das ablesen kann 

genauso die frage an den tank bei radom:

kannst du gut tanken? (nachdem die üblichen werte abgefragt sind)

was soll man denn darauf antworten? nein ich bin zu blöd und laufe immer in die mobs rein?


----------



## Krouk (22. Dezember 2008)

Mir selber wude die Frage noch nicht gestellt, aber ich glaube unbesehen, dass solche Fragen kommen.

WoW wird immer mehr zu einem Napp-Spiel. Jeder Affe kann sofort nach Naxx und jeder Vollhonk ist inzwischen der Meinung, er könne Raidgruppen aufbauen und Regeln bestimmen.

Dazu mein eigenes Beispiel.

Ich suche derzeit selber eine Raidgruppe 10er/25er. Meine Tankdruidin hat seit über 3 Wochen eine Ausrüstung, in der ich 37K Leben und 34% Ausweichen unbuffed habe.

Man sollte meinen, daran besteht in jedem Raid Interesse. Dem ist jedoch nicht so. Trotz regelmässiger Posts in den Channels, kommen kaum Reaktionen.

Beispielhaft jedoch mal eine der "Anfragen".

Ich: "Tankdruidin, 37K Leben, 34% Ausweichen unbuffed sucht 10er/25er Raidgruppe"

XY: "Wie viel epixx hastn"

Ich: "Genug"

XY: "mehr als 50%?"

Nun hätte ich XY eigentlich fragen sollen, wie bekloppt er eigentlich ist und ob er nicht lieber Memory spielen sollte. Habe ich jedoch nicht, sondern habe eine weitere Unterhaltung nicht geführt.

Nach einer Weile XY nochmal: "Wolltest Du nicht umloggen"

Ich: "Wann habe ich das denn gesagt?" (Ich hätte besser sagen sollen "Ich würde nicht mal im Traum mit so einem Nappraid gehen")

XY: "Ja dann erzähl doch nicht so einen Sch.."

Sicher ein extremes Beispiel, es zeigt jedoch, dass die meisten WoW-Spieler überhaupt keinen Plan mehr von dem Spiel haben und andere danach bewerten, wieviel EpixxXXxx sie haben oder wieviel DPS sie fahren. Dass manchmal blaue Teile besser sind als lilane oder ein Supporter besser ist als ein DD Junkie fällt völlig aus.

Wenn man antwortet, "Ich fahre 3,5K DPS" dann glauben die das einfach?


----------



## Ragsha (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde die Abfrage eigentlich normal den wenn man z.B. Raids gehen will und da net 3h wipen sondern es sauber clearen da brauch man leute die dmg machen und gut healen können.
Ich habe selber schonmal rnd Raids aufgemacht und muss sagen das wenn ich einfach leute inviten die bisschen viel spell und krit haben net immer gut sind,
ka warum vl haben sie einfach würfel luck gehabt.
Aber die aussage mit dem dps ist nur eine abfrage darüber ob man skill hat den egal wie gut dein equipt du machst nur dps oder hps wenn du SKILL und Equipt hast und deswegen die Abfrage mit der Dps oder Hps ganz einfach


----------



## Iegoias (22. Dezember 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> sprach der jäger... blub
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie ich oben geschrieben habe bin ich kein BM!!

Das ist ein krasser unterschied zwischen BM und MM


----------



## the Huntress (22. Dezember 2008)

Die DPS Abfrage ist schon nötig wenn man Naxxramas gehen will.

Ich meine damit die beiden Bosse Patchwork und Thaddius. Wenn da nicht genug DPS vorhanden ist verfallen sie nach einer gewissen Zeit in einem Enrage und man wiped. Solche Probleme hatte man in Kara zb. nicht.

Aber für Hc's braucht man das in der Tat nicht.


----------



## Crailiele (22. Dezember 2008)

das beste ist immer noch wenn der Raidleiter das selbst sieht, schreiben kann man viel und ehrlich gesagt ist mir ein 0815 dps'ler lieber als ein A.......h das wegen mir der top dps'ler des Servers ist
für normale und auch die meisten Heros in Nordend reichen auch völlig normale Tanks, Heiler, DD...


----------



## Dalaran (22. Dezember 2008)

Ja eben, ich meine was soll man denn sonst nen D fragen?
nach crit? wenn zauberklasse noch mana? Spell? und halt AP? is fertig, ich habe aber auch einen T6 Fury Warry gekannt, der nicht über die 1.2K DPS rausgekommen is, weil er noch nicht so lange dabei war (Ja ebay) und keine perfekte rotation hatte... Mittlerweile hat es raus und fährt in NAXX25 bei dem Boss mit den Polaritäten 6K DPS... Da soll man noch was sagen, soeiner ist ein guter DD, wer halt keine1.5K oder 2K fährt, der kann noch trainieren gehen... 
Wenn ein Tank die Aggro nicht halten kann oder nicht optimal pullen etc. muss er halt auch noch zuerst in Heroes oder 5-Mann non-H trainieren gehen, so einfach ist des...


----------



## !Albador! (22. Dezember 2008)

Also ich find das ok mit der anfrage. Wenn man nach stats fragt weiß man immer noch ni ob derjenige auch wirklich den dmg dazu fährt. 

Aber man söllte es nich nur davon abhängig machen ob man jemand mitnimmt, grad heros kann man auch gut mit 1500 dps ddlern machen. Ich hab als hunter eh nich soooo das dps problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... 

Es gibt auch sachen die müssen wirklich ni sein ... wenn jemand nur 1000 dps fährt dann hat er in ner hero ini nix zu suchen. Tanks die nich critimmun sind kommen ja auch ni auf die idee ma fix hero zu gehen. Am besten is es wenn man mit der Gilde geht. Da kennt man die Leute und kann gleichzeitig noch bisl das Zusammenspiel "üben".


----------



## Assor (22. Dezember 2008)

Man sollte aber keineswegs, einen DD deshalb flamen, weil er zu wenig Schaden macht, sondern lieber freundlich mal auf Seiten mit Infos über dessen Klasse verweisen aka Elitistjerks ua. Ich meine vielleicht weiss der DD ja gar nicht das seine Skillung und Rotation totaler Müll sind ...
In den meisten Gilden, gibt es für sowas ja Classleader und gerade in Gildenraids, wo das EQ vom Niveau auf einem Level ist, sollte man schon versuchen, die DPS von allen DDlern auf einem Level zu halten.


----------



## Lucky10368 (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde diese Art von Anfragen eine Sauerei. Es kommt doch auf den Skill an und nicht nur auf das Equip. Und dann sind da noch einflüsse die man selber gar nicht beeinflussen kann.
1. Bsp. aus Karazeiten(pre WoLK) : 2 Mages im Raid (einer davon ich mit 1024 Spelldemage, und ein neu 70er mit ca. 750 Spelldemage) und wir Fahren beide ungefähr den gleichen DMG (mit ca. 900 DPS) und machen auch den gleichen Schaden er liegt am Ende (Kara Clear) um 20000 Schaden vorne.
- Wie kommt das, er hat aktuelle Hardware (Dualcore CPU 2 GB Ram und NVidia 8800GTX) ich habe einen (Single Core P4 mit 2GB Ram und Radeon 9200). Er hat V-DSL 25000 mit 25 mBit (hat er wirklich) down und 3 mBit up. Ich habe eine am Rande belastete 1 mBit Leitung mit 128 kbit up und einer nicht unerheblichen anzahl von Fehlern auf der Leitung. Seie Latenz 10 ms wenn sie schlecht ist meine 200ms wenn sie gut ist.(Ich bin mal zu einem Kollegen gefahren mit meinem PC der ne bessere Leitung DSL 16000 ohen Fehler auf der Leitung. Da war ich dann plötlich weit vor dem Kollegen im Schaden.
2. Er nutzt eine optimalere Rotation sollte es so sein dann muss der andere was Ändern.
3. Je nach Skillung kann es zu unterschieden kommen. Auch hier ein Bsp. 25er raid mit ausgewogenem Verhältnis zwischen Melee und Fernkampf DDs. Trask mob Gruppen (FeuerMage, kann auch gegen jede andere Klassen ersetzt werden die Castzeiten hat). Bei den Trashmobs sehen die Caster gegen die Melee immer schlecht aus. Warum ? Nun das ist einfach die Melee's hauen sofort drauf, quasi spontan, und die Caster brauchen etwas Zeit. der Trashmob bekommt eine Cast dann ist fast down bis der nächste Cast durch ist haben die Melees den totgehauen. Dann nächster Mob wieder das gleiche und die die Zeit in der kein Zauber fliegt ist riesig.

Aber noch eine Frage was soll man denn machen wenn man noch nicht so Equipt ist wie sich die Leute die Abfragen das vorstellen. Auch hier ein Beispiel und das macht mir richtig Angst.
Nun erstmal ich habe 2 Mages einen auf Allieseite der ist schon 80 und hat ein recht brauchbares Equip so das er überall rein kann und nicht für das scheitern sorgt. Und einen 2. auf Hordenseite (ja die mages haben es mir angetan) der ist aber erst 3. Wochen vor dem Patch 2.4.3 über haupt auf 70 gekommen und wird jetzt langsam nach gelevelt. Mit diesem (Horden Mage, akt. 71 1/2) habe ich eine Instanzgruppe gesucht. Für den Nexus bin in suche nach Gruppe und schaue danach was so da ist, da werde ich angeflüstert wieviel Spell ich habe. Antworte korrekt mit etwas über 700. Reaktion : "Das ist zu schlecht tut mir Leid". 
Wie soll man da noch ne Gruppe finden? 
Und wie soll man je gut genug werden um solche Anfragen überstehen zu können ?

Oder auch noch etwas was ich zu BC zeiten selber erlebt habe. Instanzgruppe : Krieger(Def geskillt, ich will ihn nicht Tank nennen, 5/8 T6 Equipt, rest Equip MH und BT), Healer( full T5 SSC/TK),  Mage, Schurke, und Schami(alle 3 T5 Equip + Marken und MH) Sollten für jede Hero Ini reichen um da locker rein und durch rushen. Wir sind in der konstellation ins Schattenlabby Hero rein. und haben nicht mal den ersten Boss gelegt. Was ist passiert ? Nun der "Tank" hatte keine schimmer davon wie man einen Krieger spielt und ist nicht Heilbar gewesen. Nach 20 min. wipen im 1. Raum haben wir dann erfahren er hat den Char für 450 € bei EBay gekauft und hatte vorher nie WoW gespielt. Der steht seid her bei mir auf Ignore. Mit nem Tank aus der Gilde der mittler Weile on war waren wir dann in 30 min. durch.

Leute es handelt sich hier um ein Spiel und man sollte Spass haben beim spielen. Und sollte für alle gelten. Verdebt den Leuten nicht den Spass mit solchen dummen Fragen.

Gruß
 Lucky


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Dezember 2008)

Bird_of_Prey schrieb:


> kann man rückschlüsse vom max. kritischen treffer auf die durchschnitts-damage-per-sek schliessen??



nein gar nicht ... du kannst ja z.b. nen max crit treffer von z.b. 6k gehabt haben , aber den rest der inst nur rumstehen oder die falschen tasten drücken

dann wäre am ende dein dps grotten schlecht aber trotzdem nen 6k max hit ^^
wenn man wirklich was für sein damage machen will , liest man guides oder schnappt sich jemand der die klasse drauf hat und geht mit dem dann an den puppen "üben" so kann man in ruhe (ohne die hektik einer inst) rumtesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KiLLa239 (22. Dezember 2008)

Das mit der Abfrage fällt mir auch auf, kommt öfter vor als sonst!

Habe da als Hunter aber keine Probleme =D .... salve nerf inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (22. Dezember 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe ja meistens nicht so viel zeit zum zocken (frau + 2 kinder) und bin deshalb erst auf level 73. mein main ist prot. pala und ich habe in etwa t4/t5 mix. was ich nicht glauben kann ist, dass es dd's geben soll, die unter 2k auf stufe 80 raushauen. was haben die für eine ausrüstung??? selbst ich mache schaden zwischen 1k und 2,8k. mit der erweiterung hat man doch eigentlich bereits auf 80 die möglichkeit eine relativ vernünftige ausrüstung zu besitzen. selbst mit den berufen kann man ja recht gute items herstellen. und wenn man bei den richtigen fraktionen einen guten ruf hat, bekommt man von denen zusätzlich noch rezepte und items. mit den leuten, mit denen ich spiele, die machen auch mit level 71-73 bereits einen 2-5k schaden. 

also versteht mich nicht jetzt nicht falsch, aber dd ist ja eigentlich das einfachste was man in einer ini spielen kann. ich bin nicht gerade ein wow hero, jedoch kann auch ich verstehen, wenn solche leute nicht mitgenommen werden. einen gewissen anteil an schaden sollte ein dd schon machen.

gruß
haro3777


----------



## Irondragon1887 (22. Dezember 2008)

Die dps wird nicht erst seit WotLK abgefragt sondern jetzt is es nur verstärkt, wir hatten damals in BC n mage dabei der in der dps nur die hälfte der dps hatte wie ein andrer mage im raid bei gleichem equipstand und gleicher skillung


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Dezember 2008)

Lucky10368 schrieb:


> Antworte korrekt mit etwas über 700. Reaktion : "Das ist zu schlecht tut mir Leid".
> Wie soll man da noch ne Gruppe finden?




sry, aber das kann ich nu nicht glauben...oder du bist einfach an idioten gekommen.

700 dps hat man halt wenn man grad frisch 70, wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss (bin auch mage) 700 macht man als mage auch mit minimalstem equip. das reicht aber auch, du wolltest damit ja nicht gleich hero gehen


----------



## Irondragon1887 (22. Dezember 2008)

DPS ist nicht der höchste schaden sondern schaden pro sekunde d.h. wenn du einen cast hast der 3sek braucht und mit 6k einschlägt hast du ne dps von 2k!


----------



## Lemonskunk (22. Dezember 2008)

@topic

Die leute wollen einfach keine "Möchtegern DD" in der Gruppe haben , die ihre Klasse nicht spielen können. Mit einem DPS Wert , kann man gleich sehen ob jmd seine Klasse spielen kann oder nicht. 

Und wer auf lvl 80 nicht mal seinen ungefähren DPS Wert kennt, hat sich einfach nicht mit seiner Klasse auseinandergesetzt und nur stumpf vor sich hingespielt ....solche Leute braucht man halt nicht  im Raid oder in ner Rnd Hero Gruppe.


ps:: Als Heildruide knapp 800dps beim Questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Dezember 2008)

Lucky10368 schrieb:


> Nun der "Tank" hatte keine schimmer davon wie man einen Krieger spielt und ist nicht Heilbar gewesen. Nach 20 min. wipen im 1. Raum haben wir dann erfahren er hat den Char für 450 € bei EBay gekauft und hatte vorher nie WoW gespielt. Der steht seid her bei mir auf Ignore. Mit nem Tank aus der Gilde der mittler Weile on war waren wir dann in 30 min. durch.
> 
> Leute es handelt sich hier um ein Spiel und man sollte Spass haben beim spielen. Und sollte für alle gelten. Verdebt den Leuten nicht den Spass mit solchen dummen Fragen.
> 
> ...



dir ist schon klar das du dir da komplett wiedersprichst ?

der tank muss also "ordentlich" spielen sonst landet er bei dir auf ignore, wenn der dd aber kein damage macht (nicht ordentlich spielt zu 99%) dann sagst du "hey jungs, das is nur nen spiel" ...


sehr seltsam


----------



## Imbra (22. Dezember 2008)

Also ich als Heiler finde die frage eigentlich nicht verkehrt

Gestern erst wieder einbsp dazu am eigenen Leib erfahren.

Nen guter Kollege von mir (Dudu Tank) fragte mich wie es mit na hero ausschauen würde.

Klar Tank da Heiler da fix noch 3 DD und was war das ende vom Lied 

Halle der Blitze nach dem 2 Boss abgebrochen weil ich dauerhaft oom gelaufen bin weil die Boss fights ewig dauerten.

Durfte mir dann noch anhöhren ich hätte zu wenig Addheal und zu wenig Mana 
Naja das sieht meine Nax Gruppe anders und die hälfte des Equips hat nun auch schon Naxx 10er stand.

Nunja soweit so gut nur der Blick in recount erbrachte das wahre Problem 

Tank an Platz 1 mit dem meisten Damage und der höchsten DPS.

daruf angesprochen kam nix mehr und sie entschwanden wortlos und ganz fix aus der Gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thevike (22. Dezember 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> dir ist schon klar das du dir da komplett wiedersprichst ?
> 
> der tank muss also "ordentlich" spielen sonst landet er bei dir auf ignore, wenn der dd aber kein damage macht (nicht ordentlich spielt zu 99%) dann sagst du "hey jungs, das is nur nen spiel" ...
> 
> ...


ich denke man sollte zwischen "nicht ordentlich tanken" und "überhaupt nicht tanken" unterscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn der Typ wirklich keine Ahnung hat, dann hat ers auch nicht besser verdient als ignore (mich nerven diese ganzen Acc-Käufer ohnehin. Ich wurd letztens von nem 75er gefragt, wozu denn dieser komische Lehrer da wäre und was ich denn mit Skillung meinte als ich ihn drauf ansprach warum er in allen 3 Trees die lowsten Talente alle voll hatte 0.o).
Die Fragen an sich find ich auch ziemlich dämlich. Wenn ein Tank nicht critimmun ist wird man rasch merken, dass er unheilbar ist und demnach verm. nichts taugt. Wenn ein Heiler nicht das non-plus-ultra an +heal hat dann muss das nicht heißen, das ers nicht hinbekommt (ich wurd auf 70 für nen run abgelehnt weil ich statt 1600 +heal nur 1550 hatte... das muss einer verstehen! Und letztens wurd ich nicht mitgenommen nach Gundrak hero weil der "tank" - er hat nichts getaugt, wurd mir im nachhinein von andren grp-mitgliedern gesagt - meinte ich hätte zu wenig mana [ca. 15K ungebufft] zum heilen [ich bin druide?!]. das ich um die 200-300 mp5 [je nach grp] hab hat ihn nicht gestört und dass ich aufgrund von +heal auch nicht spammen muss wollt er auch nicht wissen. hab ich halt im anschluss ne höhere hero gerusht - was im gegensatz zur gundrak gruppe auch geklappt hat. also fragen in die richtung sind doch echt dämlich!). Und wenn die DDs keinen dmg fahren dann sollten sie sich villt. Gedanken darüber machen freiwillig zu gehen wenns überhaupt nicht läuft.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Wenn man grade 80 geworden ist meldet man sich doch nicht direkt für Naxx-Hero an! Da geht man entweder erst die ganzen Inis auf normal durch, oder, wenn man noch 70er epics hat (die können mit den normalen drops ja noch relativ mithalten), auch direkt mal durch die ganzen 5er heroes. Wer aber mit grünem Equip direkt meint ne höhere ini zu rushen, der sollte sich nicht wundern wenns nicht läuft, bzw. er keine Gruppe findet.


----------



## Boom Chika Wah Wah (22. Dezember 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ein kleines Beispiel
> aus dem netten Recountaddon
> Es war ein NAxraid 2 Schamis(1heal/Verstärker)/ 1DK / Offtank/Defftank /2 mage/ 2 Hexen(dämo/destro) /priester(heal)
> 
> ...



#1 Du bist die größte Lachnummer die ich bisher in diesem Forum entdeckt hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
#2 Lern Deutsch
#3 Verwende Satzzeichen
#4 Mache sinnvolle Absätze

Wenn du diese 4 Punkte einhälst darfst du wiederkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gremu (22. Dezember 2008)

Lemonskunk schrieb:


> @topic
> 
> Die leute wollen einfach keine "Möchtegern DD" in der Gruppe haben , die ihre Klasse nicht spielen können. Mit einem DPS Wert , kann man gleich sehen ob jmd seine Klasse spielen kann oder nicht.
> 
> ...


Ehm da hat denke ich jemand nicht wirklich die ahnung. Aber egal meine Frage an alle Leute die die DPS fordern? welche DPS wollt ihr hören? Die DPS die ich bei Flickwerk und anderen Bossen wo ich nix weiter machen muss als rumstehen und casten mit eule und eleschamie mit den entsprechenden totems in der grp fahre? Oder lieber selfbuffed an den Trainingspuppen? Würd sagen zwischen beiden zahlen ist ein enormer unterschied. Nur ihr sagt einfach was fährst für eine dps. Ok dann kommt demnächst die antwort für die dps bei loatheb. Wo man ja den buff bekommt mit 50% mehr critchance. Ist das dann ein richtwert für euch? Das einzige was vielleicht etwas bringen würde ist selfbuffed an den Puppen seien dps zu ermitteln. mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Wingate (22. Dezember 2008)

Na ich kann dir sagen woran das liegt. 
Wir sind eine Raidgilde die schon heroraids quasi auf farm hat und gestern abend wollten einige noch nach den 
25er gemütlich ne Runde Sartharion und Archovon machen. Leider waren viele von uns schon offline oder hatten 
kein Bock mehr. Also haben wir 2 Random DDs mitgenommen. Ein Mage und ein Moonkin. 
Das wir schon alle full T7 sind und auch sonst so ziemlich alles haben was das Klassenherz braucht setzte ich
hier mal nicht als Maß der dinge an. 
Der Mage brachte doch satte 900DPS und der Moonkin 1100DPS zustande. Beide waren Hero und Marken equipt. 
Da hab ich ja bei unseren erstn Heroläufen im Sunwellgear mehr dps gefahren als die beiden zusammen. 
Und das kann nu echt nicht sein. Wenn ich Raids mitmachen will dann sollte ich wohl meine Klasse beherrschen
und wissen wie ich Damage mache. 
Nächste mal frag ich auch nach den DPS bevor wir rdms für 10er Raids suchen. Weil Leute durchzuschleifen 
hab ich keinen Bock.


----------



## Crystania (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde das vollkommen in Ordnung das man einen DD nach der DPS fragt. Und das weißt du gänzlich allein, wenn du dir Recount oder DamageMeters runterlädst, oder du es dir sagen lässt. Ich find das aber auch nur interessant die DPS zu wissen in die 80er Instanzen, oder Heros. Sonst machts wenig Sinn, weil ich mein vorher kann man ja eh kaum was machen, während des levelns xD 
Ich fahr zwar gut DPS, posaune des nicht hinaus, aber wenn ich sehe das jemand keine 1600 DPS fährt (was zu schaffen ist.. ich red jetzt mal nur von Hexern, Jägern, Schurken, Magier, Vergelterpaladine, weil von den anderen Klassen weiß ich nicht was die an Schaden raushauen), versuch ich meißtens bei denen noch n bissl was an der Skillung zu feilen, oder ich versuche ihnen bei der Rotation zu helfen oder ich sag einfach "hey schreib mal den und den an, der kann dir bestimmt helfen". Haben sich eigentlich bisher alle darüber gefreut. 
Aber ich möchte jetzt noch ein klein wenig den TE flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du brauchst nicht stundenlang auf ein Dummie zu kloppen. Solltest du nicht die Möglichkeit haben eine Instanz zu besuchen reichen bei einem Dummie, 2 Minuten. 


> Weil du auch in Naxx non Hero trotzdem min 2k DPS fahren musst, damit das ein halbwegs sicherer Run wird, denn wenn du in der GRP 2 dabei hast die weniger fahren und der Rest gerade so ihre 2k schaffen, dann ist Naxx einfach schlicht zu schwer



Stimmt nicht. Bei uns im Raid liegt die DPS bei 1600-2000 und es läuft alles super.


----------



## Wynd (22. Dezember 2008)

Iegoias schrieb:


> also ich bin nen Hunter (MM, KEIN BM) und fahre auch locker meine 2,2k DPS in ner Hero ini



hehe, danke schön. wenn mich das nächste mal jmd doof fragt werde ich also "2k DPS" sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Proximo (22. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem DPS scheint ne Glaubensfrage zu sein... Wir haben im Raid momentan auch unsere 2-3 Problemfällen die wir aus dem Drafting nehmen müssen weil einfach kein Schaden rüberkommt. Darunter 1 Schurke der 800 DPS fährt... was teilweise am Gear, teilweise an der Skillung, teilweise am Spielstil (und Können) aber auch zu einem großen Teil an den momentan unterirdischen Werten der Klasse selbst liegt. Dann gibt es da noch einen Tankdruiden mit 400 DPS (ja ist kein DD aber das geht natürlich auch nicht^^)... da liegt es auch etwas an der Klasse, großteils aber am übriggebliebenen (sehr bunten) Level 70 equip. Zu guter letzt ist da noch ein DK der einfach keinen Tau von seiner Klasse hat.. er hätte bei seinem Mage bleiben sollten... 900 DPS im Raid, da gibt es auch keine Ausreden auf Supportskillung mehr wärend der DK daneben immo 3,2k+ DPS fährt.

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen... Palas, DK und Jäger brauchen sich schon klassentechnisch immo keine Sorgen zu machen, insbesondere Palas kann man immo als Heiler, DD und Tank hinstellen ohne dass Fragen zum equip notwendig sind (mal bischen übertrieben). Da wird dann aber auch entsprechend jeweils über 2,5k DPS im Raid vorrausgesetzt. Klassen wie Schurke und Dudu haben immo Schonfrist, werden aber zwangsweise immo nur durch Heroinis und 10er Naxx gefördert bzw stehen in 25er Naxx nur im Weg. Dazu ist zu sagen dass wir einen Ausnahmeschurken haben der sich selber sofort durch Heroes Full-Epic ausgerüstet hat und dadurch zumindest das Mittelfeld des Damagemeters erreicht... also es geht schon. Tankbärchen ist teilweise auch als Co-Tank möglich... aber auch hier gelten ganz andere Equipvorraussetzungen.

Alles in Allem liegt der Durchschnitts-DPS von Damagedealern immo bei 2,5k... unter 2k sind Heroinis angesagt... unter 1,5k sind umskillen, umdenken und allgemein Maßnahmen erforderlich, damit der Char und Spieler dahinter wieder Heroini-fähig wird. Es bringt keinem etwas mit einem unter 1,5k-Damagedealer in eine Heroini zu gehen... oder sagen wir nur in Ausnahmefällen wenn die restlichen DD's zumindest über 2k kommen und es nur um Marken/Equipmentfarmen geht.

Soo... ist lang geworden... aber das ist so meine Situationseinschätzung im Moment. "ES IST NUR EIN SPIEL!!!"... joa.. ich kaufe aber keine Großbuchstaben und Ausrufezeichen. Bei jedem Spiel/Hobbie muß man zeigen was man kann. Wenn man Erfolg hat, kommt der Spaß von ganz alleine.. und damit meine ich nicht nur das Gefühl etwas "geleistet" zu haben (was sicher ziemlich dumm klingt für jemand der das ganze als Zeitvertreib sieht) sondern auch die Stimmung im TS wo nebenbei Witze und lustige Erfahrungen ausgetauscht werden, wärend man gemütlich durch die Heroinis schlittert ohne sich sonderlich konzentrieren zu müssen.

DPS mögen keinen Skill ausdrücken... aber umgekehrt kenne ich KEINEN DD-Spieler mit Skill welcher nicht wenigstens "ab und zu" mal an die 2,5k-DPS-Marke kommt.

MFG Proximo

EDIT: Ach ja... unsere Faustregel für den Damagemeter: Alles was unter unserem Tank im Damagemeter zu finden ist, wird eingehend beraten und mit einer entsprechenden Rüge losgeschickt um etwas mehr die Heroinis zu besuchen. Das ist schon ziemlich lasch denn unser Tank fährt nur ca 1,4k DPS...  allerdings ist dies eine gute Untergrenze und leicht zu merken... also für euch da draußen... schaut euch alle DD's doppelt an welche ihr plötzlich unter dem Tank findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esquan (22. Dezember 2008)

Gremu schrieb:


> Ehm da hat denke ich jemand nicht wirklich die ahnung. Aber egal meine Frage an alle Leute die die DPS fordern? welche DPS wollt ihr hören? Die DPS die ich bei Flickwerk und anderen Bossen wo ich nix weiter machen muss als rumstehen und casten mit eule und eleschamie mit den entsprechenden totems in der grp fahre? Oder lieber selfbuffed an den Trainingspuppen? Würd sagen zwischen beiden zahlen ist ein enormer unterschied. Nur ihr sagt einfach was fährst für eine dps. Ok dann kommt demnächst die antwort für die dps bei loatheb. Wo man ja den buff bekommt mit 50% mehr critchance. Ist das dann ein richtwert für euch? Das einzige was vielleicht etwas bringen würde ist selfbuffed an den Puppen seien dps zu ermitteln. mehr auch nicht.



Tja nehmen wir mal an ich will mir dir in eine HERO - INI. Dann interessiert es mich nicht was du mit super Support im 25er Raid schaffen kannst sondern - lass mich mal kurz  nachdenken - dein durchschnittlicher DPS Wert in Hero Inis.

Und nein, ich will auch kein 1724 DPS hören. 1k+/1,5k+/2k+ würden ja völlig ausreichen um dich als DD halbwegs einzuordnen.


----------



## Gremu (22. Dezember 2008)

Aber das doch die sache. du gehst ne hero also ohen support. wenn man in der hero bomben kann also der tank imemr so 2-3 Mobs auf einmal tankt habe ich eine hohe dps. bei singletrash nicht so hoch da bei castern wenn man auch mekles mit hat die mobs nicht solange stehen das max 1-2 cast durchkommen. dann gibt es bosse da bin ich einmal nur auf 1200 gekommen und zwar aus dem grud weil ich die adds von dem healer gehalten habe. lag dadurch auf einmal 800 dps unter dem dd vor mir die aber durchgehend dmg machen können :-)


----------



## Esquan (22. Dezember 2008)

Gremu schrieb:


> Aber das doch die sache. du gehst ne hero also ohen support. wenn man in der hero bomben kann also der tank imemr so 2-3 Mobs auf einmal tankt habe ich eine hohe dps. bei singletrash nicht so hoch da bei castern wenn man auch mekles mit hat die mobs nicht solange stehen das max 1-2 cast durchkommen. dann gibt es bosse da bin ich einmal nur auf 1200 gekommen und zwar aus dem grud weil ich die adds von dem healer gehalten habe. lag dadurch auf einmal 800 dps unter dem dd vor mir die aber durchgehend dmg machen können :-)



Dann sag von mir aus 1,5k bei Single Target - 2,3k wenn ich bomben kann.

Was ist so schwer daran zu verstehen, dass ich als Heiler keine Lust habe immer wieder irgendwelche DDs durchzuziehen die mit ihrem Schaden nicht mal ansatzweise an den Tank heranreichen? 
Ist es für euch DDs wirklich sooo schwer EINEN DPS wert zu behalten den ihr nennen könnt? 
Ich habe ein paar DDs mit denen ich öfter weggehe. Hunter mit 2k DPS, Vergelter mit 2k Dps, Shadow mit 1,7k und Eule mit 1,9k DPS. Das sind werte die dieses Leute ziemlich konstant über die gesammte Dauer einer Hero-Ini erreichen. Nicht bei einzelnen Bossen, nicht bei einzelnen Bombgruppen, sondern als Durchschnitt über mehrere Hero-Inis gemittelt.... 


Ist es für DDs wirklich so hart sich auf einen wert reduzieren zu lassen?

Ich glaub das nächste mal wenn ich nach meinem Addheal gefragt werde kommt von mir auch so ne Antwort:

Also so einfach kann man das ja gar nicht sagen. Addheal sagt nichts aus. Ihr müsst auch noch beachten, dass ich buffen kann. Dazu hab ich noch ne tolle Aura die die gesammte Heilung erstmal um 6% erhöht. Und überhaupt. Was ich heile schwankt ja so extrem. Wenn der Tank gutr ist kann es durchaus sein, dass ich mit unter 1k HPS auskkomme. Das ist dann ja für keinen Heiler nen Problem. Aber normalerweise heile ich natürlich mehr. Wenns dann in den Raid geht, der support toll ist dann kann ich auch ewig und 3 Tage Heilung spammen und werde nie OOM gehen. Zwar produziere ich dabei recht viel over heal - aber Mana ist ja ghenug da. Zudem kann ich bei den richtigen Bossen sogar auf über 6kHPs hochgehen - und das fast ohne overheal. Also was zum teufel willst du mit Addheal......


----------



## Chisum_mm (22. Dezember 2008)

Wieviel DPS ?
Wieviel Heal ?
Wieviel Life ?


Super Sache diese Fragen. Das ging schon zu BC los und ein Priester von uns hat sich extra nur grünes Equip mit massig Plus-Heal
drauf gesammelt nur um bei solchen Fragen das dann anzuziehen und die Gruppe zu wipen in der Instanz ... aber hey er hatte nicht gelogen.

Heal sagt nichts über die Fähigkeit des Heilers aus.
Life sagt wenig über den Tank aus (sind 40k Life bei 5% Ausweichen gut ?)
DPS beschreibt nur sehr bescheiden einen DD (schonmal wer nen Nahkämpfer und Fernkämpfer DPS bei gleichem DMG verglichen ? 

Lösung: Man geht mit der Gilde in Instanzen, da weiß man was die Leute können.


----------



## Clai (22. Dezember 2008)

Wie sollte man denn sonst einen Raid zusammenstellen? Es geht dabei schlicht weg um eine Einschätzung der Leute, die man einlädt. Eine Gruppe muss harmonieren und soll auch erfolgsversprechend sein. Ich denke Vorraussetzungen wie " 2500  Dps Minimum" finde ich auch unangebracht. Aber warum sollte man denn nicht nach Eigenschaften des Charakters fragen? Finde ich absolut gerechtfertigt, wenn sie nicht abgedrehte vorstellungen haben.


----------



## snooze.G5 (22. Dezember 2008)

Tanks müssen Gear farmen um Tanken zu können, Healer müssen Gear Farmen,

Warum sollte man also keine Anforderungen an die DDs stellen?

DPS ist nicht das beste Kriterium, aber das möglichste sollte man schon investieren.
So wie es in den Wald ruft, schallt es auch wieder hinaus.....


----------



## Proximo (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin Raidleiter meiner Gilde... fein... dennoch bin ich der Letzte der Kriterien wie "mindestens 2,5k DPS" aufstellt. Ich sehe nämlich auch Damageklassen die mehr tun wie nur einfach ihre Skillrotation durchzugehen^^ und die sind mir sehr wohl wichtig. Auch Skillungen die dem Raid helfen beobachte ich und ich verbiete jegliches Damagemeter-Posten im Raid.
Nein... wie ich schon sagte... Spielstil, mittlere Ausrüstung oder mal Leute die keine Lust haben im TS zu sprechen und ein "kaputtes Micro" haben... es gibt schlimmeres!

Das Spiel soll Spaß machen und solange wir Naxx 25 schaffen ist es mir das relativ egal wenn wir gelegentlich whipen oder jemand mal einen Tag lang unter 2000 DPS fährt^^. Wenn ich aber DD's sehe die im Damage DAUERHAFT unter den Tanks zu finden sind... warum genau sollte ich die dann mitnehmen? Nehm ich lieber mehr Tanks mir, die sterben wenistens nicht so schnell^^

MFG Proximo


----------



## Esquan (22. Dezember 2008)

Proximo schrieb:


> Das Spiel soll Spaß machen und solange wir Naxx 25 schaffen ist es mir das relativ egal wenn wir gelegentlich whipen oder jemand mal einen Tag lang unter 2000 DPS fährt^^. *Wenn ich aber DD's sehe die im Damage DAUERHAFT unter den Tanks zu finden sind... warum genau sollte ich die dann mitnehmen? *Nehm ich lieber mehr Tanks mir, die sterben wenistens nicht so schnell^^
> 
> MFG Proximo




Was im Endeffekt heißt: Du achtest auf den Schaden.
Wenn du jetzt einen Rnd-DD mitnimmst, was spricht dagegen die DPS abzufragen um einen einfachen Wert zu haben mit dem du die Person schnell als "nützlich" oder "nicht nützlich" für unseren Raid einstufen kannst?

Und bevor jetzt kommt: Wir gehe eh nur Gildenintern: Dann ist dieses ganze Thema eh sinnlos.


----------



## Dryadris (22. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn es der Mehrheit der WOW Spieler nur noch drauf ankommt wie viel DPS ich als Mage in einer Instanz fahre, dann achte ich in Zukunft nicht mehr auf ausbrechende Mobs die auf den Heiler losgehen, sheepe keine ausversehn gezogene Pats und ums entfluchen kann sich gefälligst jemand anderes kümmern. Oh der Tank kann meine erzeugte Aggro nicht gegen tanken, egal weiter draufdreschen, muss der Heiler halt aufpassen. Im AE Schaden bleib ich stehen und der Heiler soll schauen wie ich am Leben bleibe, weil wenn ich mich bewege dann sinke ich ja im DPS und nur hohe DPS Werte sind doch entscheidend ob man Skill hat oder nicht. 

Und ja das war mit Absicht übertrieben dargestellt, aber genau so kann ich als Mage hohe DPS Werte erreichen. Ich bin dann zwar für jede Gruppe der blanke Horror, aber hier wird ja zu Hauf gesagt: Hohe DPS = hoher Skill, weil beherrscht seine Klasse. 

Folglich beherrscht jemand, der ausversehen gezogene Pats sheept, ausbrechende Mobs sheept, in Eisfallen lockt oder was auch immer nicht, seine Klasse nicht, weil da stimmen ja später die DPS nicht mehr. Also beherrscht jemand seine Klasse nicht, wenn er in Bewegung bleibt um AE Schaden zu entgehen und halt mal weniger casten kann und somit weniger DPS macht. Folglich beherrscht auch kein DD seine Klasse wenn er den Schaden drosselt um nicht ständig dem Tank die Aggro zu nehmen und damit das Überleben der gesamten Gruppe sichert. 


Also wenn man nur Skill hat wenn man stupide eine bestimmte DPS Zahl fahren muss ohne Rücksicht auf die restliche Gruppe, dann bin ich lieber ohne Skill und passe mich dem Tank oder dem Heiler an und fahre halt mal weniger DPS und schone deren Nerven durch angepasstes Spielen. Dann beherrsche ich meine Klasse lieber nicht und sheepe weiterhin die Mobs welche auf den Heiler einprügeln wollen und das auf Kosten meiner DPS gehen.


Wer drauf besteht dass Skill = DPS ist, der versteht unter Skill und Klassenbeherrschung eindeutig etwas anderes als ich. Skill ist wesentlich mehr, als nur eine Zahl. Skill hat in meinen Augen jemand, der egal was auch immer plötzlich passiert, das richtige tut. Der sich jeder Situation optimal anpassen kann. Dumm rumstehen und DMG machen kann jeder, da brauch man kein Skill und auch kein Klassenverständnis, aber sobalds darum geht auf Unerwartetes zu reagieren (was immer passieren kann) da entscheidet sich dann ob jemand Skill besitzt oder nicht.


----------



## Caamasi (22. Dezember 2008)

Die DPS sind nur einer von vielen Werten, bei denen es bei den DDs ankommt. Wie unterstütze ich den Tank/Heiler, wie schütze ich vor allem letzteren? Geh ich als DD raus aus irgendwelchen Effekten, die zu vermeiden sind? Diese Dinge kosten alle Zeit, helfen aber enorm, dass die Gruppe das Ziel erreicht. Als DK hatte ich in Nexus Hero mal einen schwachen Heiler dabei, aber ich habe geholfen, wie es nur ging, dass die Gruppe überlebt, indem ich Mal des Blutes und die geglyphte Runenheilung eingesetzt habe, wo es notwendig war. Jedes Mal ist dabei ein Blutrune draufgegangen, die ich - wenn ich absolut dmg-geil gewesen wäre - eher für den Herzschlag denn für sowas "billiges" wie Support ausgegeben hätte. Meine DPS sind dadurch in die Knie gegangen, aber dafür haben wir die Ini geschafft. Und jeder der anderen hatte auch versucht, das ganze zu unterstützen, hat darauf geachtet, wie man den Heiler entlasten könnte und mehr solche Dinge. Wenn ich nach vielen Aussagen hier gehen müsste, wären wir jetzt allesamt schlechte DDs, weil wir DPS geopfert haben. Seltsam, dass wir dadurch die Ini geschafft haben, statt stur durchzunuken...
DPS machen vll gerade mal die Hälfte eines guten DDs aus, die andere Hälfte besteht darin, die eigenen Fähigkeiten und die des Charakters zu nutzen, um gewisse Situationen zu überbrücken.

@Dryadis: ich sehe, wir sind da der gleichen Meinung.


----------



## Thrainan (22. Dezember 2008)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Also wenn man nur Skill hat wenn man stupide eine bestimmte DPS Zahl fahren muss ohne Rücksicht auf die restliche Gruppe, dann bin ich lieber ohne Skill und passe mich dem Tank oder dem Heiler an und fahre halt mal weniger DPS und schone deren Nerven durch angepasstes Spielen. Dann beherrsche ich meine Klasse lieber nicht und sheepe weiterhin die Mobs welche auf den Heiler einprügeln wollen und das auf Kosten meiner DPS gehen.



Also ich würd dich mitnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber im ernst, wo sheept man den noch? Meine erfahrungen in heroics und auch naxx ist eigentlich das man einfach alles pullt und AE draufhaut wie geht.


----------



## Caamasi (22. Dezember 2008)

Das geht sehr schnell, indem man Blizzard bittet, den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Heros um 100% anzuheben. Mal sehen, wieviele dann noch so großkotzig sind.


----------



## Dryadris (22. Dezember 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Also ich würd dich mitnehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke fürs mitnehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt viele Tanks, gerade wenn sie zum ersten Mal eine der neuen Instanzen betreten, die einfach unsicher sind und dann lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen wollen. Oder aber ihr Equip ist doch noch nicht entsprechend und da wird dann auch eher mal gesheept als auf Risiko gegangen. 
Habe aber auch schon oft genug erlebt, dass der Tank kein CC haben wollte, der Heiler aber darum gebeten hatte und daher ist das einfach von Gruppe zu Gruppe verschieden. 
Dann gibts Gruppen die wollen einfach nur so zügig wie nur möglich durch die Instanz durch, also Bosse auf der Liste abhaken und schnell wieder raus und andere Gruppen wollen die Instanz einfach erleben und genießen und etwas gemächlicher die Sache angehen, da wird dann eher mal der CC ausgepackt.

Ich bin viel innerhalb der Gilde unterwegs, aber auch sehr viel Random und dementsprechend unterschiedliche Vorraussetzungen hat man natürlich. Es macht wirklich einen riesen Unterschied aus ob da jetzt einer vor mir steht zum Aggro halten, der lange Zeit BT getankt hat und jetzt in Naxx unterwegs ist oder jemand, der noch nie eine Raidinstanz von innen gesehen hat (Kara mal ausgenommen). Beim ersteren ist die Erfahrung einfach viel größer und da brauch man in vielen Fällen wirklich kein CC und kann bomben.


----------



## Shaniya (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich find die Frage auch ganz in Ordnung, wobei ich erst immer schau ob die dds auch am hitcap sind - warum auch nicht, Heiler und Tanks werden auch nach Ihren Werten gefragt. Na gut, für NonHero ist es vielleicht ein bißchen übertrieben...

Klar, dps ist nicht alles, aber zu wenig funktioniert halt auch nicht immer. Grade wenn man in Naxx 10er mit 3 Heilern unterwegs ist, muss der dmg halt stimmen.

Oder in Azjol-Nerub hero am Wochenende - normal ist man ja recht flott ohne Probleme da durch auch mit einer random-Gruppe... aber diesmal war ein Magier und Hexer dabei die grad mal 800-900dps gefahren haben und ich als Shadow mehr als beide zusammen... und wir sind bei dem event beim 2. Boss 3x gewipt weil die adds einfach nicht down gingen und dann der Boss noch dazu kam und der Heiler auch schon oom war - es war einfach zu wenig Schaden! Der Tank hat dann die 2dds ausgetauscht und der Boss lag ohne Problem + Endboss.

Genau das gleiche in Strath - da braucht man halt genug dmg um den timerun zu schaffen.


----------



## Proximo (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich höre nur Ausreden. Natürlich kommt es nicht nur darauf an Schaden zu machen... fakt ist aber dass ein DD mindestens 50% seines möglichen Schadens machen sollte. Wenn der Aktivitätsmeter irgendwas im oberen Drittel anzeigt und der Schaden mal fehlt, dann kann ich natürlich annehmen dass der DD was anderes vor hatte wie nur Schaden zu machen. Natürlich sieht man das auch im Raid, keine Frage. Fakt ist allerdings:

DD => Schaden

CC, Aggrocontroll, Bosseffeckten ausweichen... betrachte ich mal als selbstverständlich. Wie schon erwähnt sollte es jedem DD möglich sein an die 3K-Marke zu kommen aber ich verlange das ja überhaupt nicht. Ihr habt mich falsch verstanden^^ ich verlange lediglich dass die DD's über den Tanks mit ihren schwächlichen 1,4k DPS bleiben... ist das zu viel verlangt?

Randoms... wir nehmen Randoms mit wenn es sein muß, allerdings frage ich da nicht nach den DPS. Ein Teil davon kennt seine DPS nicht, ein Teil davon will es nicht sagen oder lügt einfach. Davon habe ich nichts. Randoms werden durch Empfehlung geladen, meist Kollegen irgendwelcher Mitglieder welche mehr oder weniger als "Maskottchen" in der Gilde vertreten sind und nicht zu Leistung verpflichtet sind. Wenn wirklich garnichts da ist, werden "irgendwelche" Randoms invited.. insbesondere bei den DD's ist es einfach schwer zu beurteilen. Wenn jemand wärend dem Raid negativ einfällt wird er darüber informiert und anschließend durch einen anderen Random ersetzt... anders geht es einfach nicht.

Also bitte Leute... die Entschuldigung "ja ich mache zwar nur 1,2 DPS aber ich muß ja schließlich auch noch sonst was machen" ist schwachsinn. DPS drückt nicht einen Teil des Gesammtschadens aus sondern den "möglichen Durchschnittschaden wärend dem Kampf". Außerdem wird von mir noch Aktivitätsmeter, benötigte Heilung, Schaden genommen, Gesammtschaden verursacht und Tode genau beobachtet, sollte jemand unter die kritische Marke fallen.

Daneben entscheidet noch der persönliche Eindruck und selbstverständlich auch die Bewertung der anderen Mitglieder.

Im Falle eines Mage z.b.: Wer nicht gleichzeitig ein Sheep halten kann, einen Blick auf den Raid/Boss hat und zusätzlich noch durchschnittlichen Schaden fahren kann, hat NICHTS in einem Raid verloren.

Dies vom Standpunkt einer *Raidgilde* und gilt natürlich NICHT für Spieler die "ab und zu" mal online kommen und dann eine Heroini wie Burg Utgard mit ein paar Freunden erledigt bevor sie wieder offline geht. Dass dazu kein Schaden jenseits 3k erforderlich ist sollte klar sein... aber wer sich für einen Naxx-Raid meldet sollte sich zumindest im Klaren sein dass das ein Raid ist... und Raids haben andere Anforderungen wie eine kurze Spielrunde mit Freunden.

MFG Proximo

EDIT: @Shaniya: Und was schaust du zb bei Jägern? Ich sags mal so... sollte es einen Jäger geben der versucht das Hitcap zu erreichen, wäre er der 1. welcher aus dem Raid fliegt... so lange bis er sein Gear umgestellt hat... wegen Verständnisproblemen der Spielmechanik... ja da wär mir auch der verursachte Schaden egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^
EDIT2: Sollte jemand so einen Jäger kennen... plz post Ammory-Link


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Dezember 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Also ich würd dich mitnehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja, und warum ? weil man vorher den tank fragt ..."crit immun???" und weil man den heiler fragt "wiviel + heal hast du ???"


----------



## Esquan (22. Dezember 2008)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Und ja das war mit Absicht übertrieben dargestellt, aber genau so kann ich als Mage hohe DPS Werte erreichen. Ich bin dann zwar für jede Gruppe der blanke Horror, aber hier wird ja zu Hauf gesagt: Hohe DPS = hoher Skill, weil beherrscht seine Klasse.
> 
> Also wenn man nur Skill hat wenn man stupide eine bestimmte DPS Zahl fahren muss ohne Rücksicht auf die restliche Gruppe, dann bin ich lieber ohne Skill und passe mich dem Tank oder dem Heiler an und fahre halt mal weniger DPS und schone deren Nerven durch angepasstes Spielen. Dann beherrsche ich meine Klasse lieber nicht und sheepe weiterhin die Mobs welche auf den Heiler einprügeln wollen und das auf Kosten meiner DPS gehen.




Du verdrehst die Argumente. 
Die Aussagen lauten meist so, dass ein DD ohne DPS keinen Skill hat.
 Ich frage dich aber gerne noch mal was ich mit einem Magier anfangen soll, der zwar alles schön sheept, dem Heiler auch mal ein Mob abnimmt. Dafür aber nur 900Dps schafft.
Wenn ich jetzt 2 oder sogar 3 davon in meiner Gruppe habe wird es für mich als Heiler mit dem Mana sehr sehr eng.
[Das einzige was man sagen kann, (und auch in dieser Art gesagt wurde) ist dass es wenige DDs gibt die konstant hohe DPS erreichen ohne ihre Klasse zu beherrschen]

Für alle die es immer noch nicht verstehen: Es geht nicht darum dass jeder DD eine absolute MAX DPS schaffen soll.
Ich finde es nur ziemlich hart wie sich einige dagegen wehren (oder es einfach nicht verstehen wollen) dass Tanks und Heiler langsam gerne eine MINIMUM DPS von ihren DDs erwarten.

Es ist mir sche** egal wer in der Gruppe/Raid das DMG-Meter anführt (solange es nicht der Tank ist), es geht mir um die DDs die es sich abgeschlagen vom Rest kurz vor dem Heiler gemütlich gemacht haben.

Und ich möchte echt sehen wie du die Nerven von Tank und Heiler damit schonst dass ihr schon wieder nach 10+ Min beim Boss gewiped seid weil dem Heiler dann doch mal das Mana ausging.


----------



## turageo (22. Dezember 2008)

le-chuck schrieb:


> So gehört es sich.
> Endlich gibt es auch die Pflicht vernünftig als DD zu spielen, anstatt die Schuld auf Tank und Heal abzuwälzen.



Das ist, wie hier schon von ein paar DDlern vernünftigerweise hingestellt wurde, totaler Quatsch. Wenn's Dir nur auf
DPS ankommt, geh ich gerne mal mit Dir in ne Ini und fahr beim ersten Boss mal volles Programm auf. Als Mage
hab ich die Aggro ziemlich zügig übernommen (abhängig vom Tank), dann gehts nämlich los: ich tot, dann Heal tot,
dann Tank tot (da kein Heal mehr da). Das ist dann wohl "Best Run ever" oder was? Da krieg ich als DDler schon
wieder Zustände... -.-

Die Einstellung "max. DPS = guter Run" geht so mal gar nicht auf. Klar, Ausnahmen gibts freilich, aber es kommt halt
eben nicht nur auf die Schadensfähigkeiten an, sondern auch auf Grundlagen des Gruppenspiels, CC usw. Was nützt
Dir ein DDler, der zwar saumäßig Schaden reinbolzt, aber beim ständig Aggro zieht? Jemand, der derart viel DPS fährt,
muss auch mit Aggrokontrolle gut umgehen können und wie willst Du das denn bitte vor der Inze prüfen?

Ach, und zu unseren "mimmi-wir-müssen-seit-Jahren-addheal-angeben" Heilern: wir geben auch seit Jahren +spelldmg und
%crit an, zumindest ab einem gewissen Schwierigkeitsgrad der Inze. Und? Müssen wir demnächst die ganzen Stats in die
Channel posten oder wat?

*shake head*

mfg


----------



## Esquan (22. Dezember 2008)

Caamasi schrieb:


> DPS machen vll gerade mal die Hälfte eines guten DDs aus, die andere Hälfte besteht darin, die eigenen Fähigkeiten und die des Charakters zu nutzen, um gewisse Situationen zu überbrücken.



Ich hoffe du hast noch nie einen Tank nach HP/Deff-Werten oder einen Heiler nach Addheal gefragt.
Denn:

Addheal/Deffwertung/HP machen vll gerade mal die Hälfte eines guten Tank/Heiler aus, die andere Hälfte besteht darin, die eigenen Fähigkeiten und die des Charakters zu nutzen, um gewisse Situationen zu überbrücken.


----------



## Dryadris (22. Dezember 2008)

@Proximo

Bei einem Raid ist es durchaus etwas anders, was ich ja in einem früheren Posting schon gesagt hab, da es dort wirklich viele DPS-Encounter gibt. Da es dort wirklich drauf ankommt maximalen Schaden in einer bestimmten Zeit raus zu hauen, ist DPS als Anhaltspunkt wirklich gerechtfertigt.
Aber es gibt leider viele, die eine gewisse DPS Zahl schon für non-hero Instanzen fordern und du sagst ja selbst dass das dort nicht relevant ist. 

Der Unterschied von dir zu vielen anderen ist, dass du weitere Faktoren zu einer Beurteilung hinzuziehst und das tun viele eben auch nicht. Die schauen lediglich nur die DPS Werte an, vielleicht noch den Gesamtschaden, aber die anderen Werte die das Recount liefert werden gar nicht erst aufgerufen. Das Gruppenmitglied wird also nach nur einem Faktor bewertet und die anderen Faktoren werden unter den Tisch fallen gelassen, aber genau das darf eigentlich nicht passieren. 

Es ist immer ein zweischneidiges Schwert Klassen nach nur einem Wert zu beurteilen. Es gibt DDs die haben jede Menge DPS, aber Movement ist ein Fremdwort für sie. Es gibt Healer die haben hohen Addheal, aber trotzdem schaffen sie es gerade mal den Tank am Leben zu halten, weil sie es nicht schaffen alle Mitglieder im Blick zu haben. Es gibt Tanks die sind critimmun, aber trotzdem schaffen sie es nicht die Aggro zu halten oder sind überfordert wenn mal ein Mob ausbricht. 

Um die Leistung eines Gruppenmitglieds wirklich einschätzen zu können, brauch man mehr Faktoren als lediglich eine einzige Zahl. Darum gehts mir eigentlich. So viele Spieler werden nicht mitgenommen, weil sie diesen Wert nicht erfüllen, wären aber für die Gruppe die bessere Wahl gewesen, aufgrund ihrer Spielweise. Ich hab schon Spieler erlebt die gar nicht mal so gutes Equip hatten, aber manchen in Full Epic haben stehen lassen, weil sie um Längen flexibler waren, als der DMG-Geile-Full-Epic-Spieler. 

Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass ein Spieler der nur 1,5k DPS fährt schlechter sein soll, als jemand der 3k DPS fährt, aber dessen Aktivität nur ein Bruchteil von dem ist, was derjenige mit 1,5k DPS hat. Der mit den 3k wird wieder mitgenommen, der mit 1,5k DPS der wirklich alles gegeben hat und aktiv war, wird nicht mehr mitgenommen, weil er die Minimum DPS von 2k nicht erreicht hat.



@Esquan

Sicherlich kann das auf Dauer kein Zustand sein, wenn sich dann der Magier nur um das Sheep kümmert und den Boss vollkommen vergißt. Dass da der Heiler OOM geht ist mir auch klar. Es geht ja in dem Moment auch eher um die Flexibilität eines jeden DDs in so einem Moment. Vielen DDs ist eben diese Flexibilität durch die DPS verloren gegangen. DPS ist ein Faktor neben vielen anderen die zeigen ob ein Spieler Skill hat oder nicht, aber leider werden eben die anderen Faktoren gar nicht erst berücksichtigt und deswegen ist eine Beurteilung eines Spielers nur durch dessen DPS-Zahl eine Fehleinschätzung. 
Genauso wie es eine Fehleinschätzung ist wenn ich einen Heiler nur nach seinem Addheal beurteile. Auch bei Heiler kommen noch viele anderen Faktoren dazu die entscheiden ob es sich um einen guten Heiler handelt oder nicht. Hohe Werte machen noch lange keinen guten Spieler aus um es jetzt mal zu pauschalisieren. 

Ich schone die Nerven des Tanks indem ich Situationsangepasst spiele. Schone ich die Nerven des Tanks wenn ich Max-DMG raushaue und er ständig den Mobs hinterher rennen muss? Schone ich die Nerven des Heilers wenn ich ständig Aggro ziehe und er mich mehr heilen muss als den Tank? Es muss ein Mittelmaß zwischen allem sein. Ich glaube nicht dass es für die Gruppe sinnvoll ist, wenn ich Max-DMG fahre, die Aggro von dem Mob bekomme und nach 3 Schlägen im Dreck lieg. Da dauert der Kampf länger oder ist gleich verloren, als wenn ich vielleicht nur 70% des möglichen Schadens fahre, aber somit der Boss sicher liegt.

Oder ist es für den Tank angenehmer wenn jeder DDler nur draufrotzt und der Boss munter von einer Ecke in die nächste rennt, je nachdem welcher DDler Aggro gezogen hat und die DDler wie die Fliegen umfallen und später nur noch Tank und Heiler vor dem Boss stehen. Denke nicht dass diese Max-DMG Variante die effektivere is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Dezember 2008)

turageo schrieb:


> Das ist, wie hier schon von ein paar DDlern vernünftigerweise hingestellt wurde, totaler Quatsch. Wenn's Dir nur auf
> DPS ankommt, geh ich gerne mal mit Dir in ne Ini und fahr beim ersten Boss mal volles Programm auf. Als Mage
> hab ich die Aggro ziemlich zügig übernommen (abhängig vom Tank), dann gehts nämlich los: ich tot, dann Heal tot,
> dann Tank tot (da kein Heal mehr da). Das ist dann wohl "Best Run ever" oder was? Da krieg ich als DDler schon
> ...



und wieder einer ders nich begriffen hat....natürlich kann man dadurch nicht sagen ob jemand seinen char spielen kann (das wurde aber nun auch oft genug gesagt)
aber es ist ein unterschied ob jemand schaden macht und evtl schlecht spielt (dann hat man die chance eine ini zu packen, wenn ers halt kann) oder kein schaden macht aber gut spielt (dann hat man nämlich keine chance)...

wohl gemerkt wir reden hier von heros oder raids ...in normal insten ist das wohl überflüssig, wüsste aber auch keinen der dort nach stats fragt....

und laut deiner erklärung ist es ja dann auch scheissegal wiviel heal nen heiler hat und ob nen tank crit immun ist, richtig ? ach ne, das ist natürlich was anderes

und hört doch endlich auf das so auf die spitze zu treiben -.- wir gehen einfach mal davon aus das nen dd seinen char spielen kann, wenn dann also wirklich schaden für eine inst fehlt, kann man das ja vorher mal in "normal" insten runs aufbessern

diese ganzen ausreden, ich muss ja auch sheepen oder soll ich das dann lassen ....es wird nicht nach MAX dps gefragt sondern nach nem schnitt davon ausgehen das man sheeped usw. (ich habe selber nen mage also bitte) und da ist 1,5k dps LOCKER drin, incl. sheep frostnova und heiler retten wenns eng wird (und das mit ganz mittelmässigem equip)


----------



## Esquan (22. Dezember 2008)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass ein Spieler der nur 1,5k DPS fährt schlechter sein soll, als jemand der 3k DPS fährt, aber dessen Aktivität nur ein Bruchteil von dem ist, was derjenige mit 1,5k DPS hat. Der mit den 3k wird wieder mitgenommen, der mit 1,5k DPS der wirklich alles gegeben hat und aktiv war, wird nicht mehr mitgenommen, weil er die Minimum DPS von 2k nicht erreicht hat.



Es geht hier nicht um das WIEDER mitgenommen werden.
Es geht darum dass ich einen Spieler, den ich nicht kenne in meine Gruppe/Raid einladen möchte. Meist bekomm ich auf "Suchen noch DD für Hero/Raid" mehr als eine Anfrage. 
So, und jetzt sag mir wen soll ich mitnehmen, ohne mich lange durch irgendwelche Stats zu wühlen?
Mit der DPS zahl reduzier ich das hier auf EINEN einfachen Wert den ich schnell vergleichen kann.

Und ich hab noch nie 2k DPS gefordert. Mir reicht eine DD der mehr Schaden macht als mein Tank. Das heißt mir reichen meist 1,3k DPS (Für Hero - Raid dann eher 1,6+).
Wenn ich jetzt einen Spieler eingeladen hat weil er mit seinen 2,5k oder mehr angegeben hat und in der Gruppe feststelle das er das oben on dir erwähnte Verhalten zeigt (Halt nicht gruppentauglich spielt) wäre es das letzte mal dass ich mit ihm los bin.

Aber es gibt leider immer mehr DDs die deutlich hinter den Tanks im Schaden zurückbleiben. Und dann kannst du dich noch so gut bewegen/supporten. Der Gruppe nützt du nichts.


----------



## Esquan (22. Dezember 2008)

Dryadris schrieb:


> @Esquan
> Sicherlich kann das auf Dauer kein Zustand sein, wenn sich dann der Magier nur um das Sheep kümmert und den Boss vollkommen vergißt. Dass da der Heiler OOM geht ist mir auch klar. Es geht ja in dem Moment auch eher um die Flexibilität eines jeden DDs in so einem Moment. Vielen DDs ist eben diese Flexibilität durch die DPS verloren gegangen. DPS ist ein Faktor neben vielen anderen die zeigen ob ein Spieler Skill hat oder nicht, aber leider werden eben die anderen Faktoren gar nicht erst berücksichtigt und deswegen ist eine Beurteilung eines Spielers nur durch dessen DPS-Zahl eine Fehleinschätzung.
> Genauso wie es eine Fehleinschätzung ist wenn ich einen Heiler nur nach seinem Addheal beurteile. Auch bei Heiler kommen noch viele anderen Faktoren dazu die entscheiden ob es sich um einen guten Heiler handelt oder nicht. Hohe Werte machen noch lange keinen guten Spieler aus um es jetzt mal zu pauschalisieren.
> 
> Ich schone die Nerven des Tanks indem ich Situationsangepasst spiele. Schone ich die Nerven des Tanks wenn ich Max-DMG raushaue und er ständig den Mobs hinterher rennen muss? Schone ich die Nerven des Heilers wenn ich ständig Aggro ziehe und er mich mehr heilen muss als den Tank? Es muss ein Mittelmaß zwischen allem sein. Ich glaube nicht dass es für die Gruppe sinnvoll ist, wenn ich Max-DMG fahre, die Aggro von dem Mob bekomme und nach 3 Schlägen im Dreck lieg. Da dauert der Kampf länger oder ist gleich verloren, als wenn ich vielleicht nur 90% des möglichen Schadens fahre, aber somit der Boss sicher liegt.



Wenn jetzt aber dein MAX-DMG, den du schaffst, unter dem des Tank liegt. Wie willst du ihm die Aggro klauen? (Ich habs zwar noch nie erlebt, aber ich glaube den DD würd ich ziemlich schnell aus der Gruppe werfen)
Wir beide reden aneinander vorbei:
ICH rede von DDs die WENIGER Schaden als der Tank machen. 
DU redest von DDs die sich zurückhalten um dem Tank keine Aggro zu klauen und dadurch weniger DPS fahren.

Und nochmal, es geht mir nicht darum Spieler absolut korrekt zu beurteilen. Es geht mir um den konkreten Fall wir sind 4/5 - 9/10 - 24/25, es fehlt ein DD. Ich hab die Verantwortung, dass der den ich einlade wenigstens halbwegs ein Gewinn für die Gruppe ist.
Ich habe die Auswahl zwischen mehreren DDs die ich alle nicht kenne. 
Irgendwie muss ich eine Auswahl treffen und da ist DPS einfach der beste Wert.


----------



## mulle (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich finds vollkommen oki .. wenn man random naxx geht ... und man da nur 2 leute hat die nicht wissen wie ihre klasse gespielt wird hast du schon mehr stress als es normal sein müsste, wenn es auf DPS bei bosskämpfen ankommt ist das wohl vollkommen verständlich .. ich hab auch keine lust in so einer "leichten" raid ini 4 mal am selben boss zu sterben weil nicht genug DMG kommt muss doch nicht sein. also kann man dem gegenhalten indem man von vorne herrein  fragt wie viel DPS gemacht werden. 

Meiner meinung nach vollkommen oki!


----------



## Melrakal (22. Dezember 2008)

Esquan schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um das WIEDER mitgenommen werden.
> Es geht darum dass ich einen Spieler, den ich nicht kenne in meine Gruppe/Raid einladen möchte. Meist bekomm ich auf "Suchen noch DD für Hero/Raid" mehr als eine Anfrage.
> So, und jetzt sag mir wen soll ich mitnehmen, ohne mich lange durch irgendwelche Stats zu wühlen?
> Mit der DPS zahl reduzier ich das hier auf EINEN einfachen Wert den ich schnell vergleichen kann.
> ...


Die erste Frage, die ich einem DDler stelle, ist: "Bist du am Hit-Cap"... 

DPS sind absolut nicht aussagekräftig, weil sie abhängig von der Situation einfach zu stark voneinander abweichen können... es gibt Kämpfe da fahr ich am Boss 4-4,2k DPS (Naxx)... bei anderen muss ich Zusatzaufgaben erfüllen und häng irgendwo zwischen 2-2,5k (5er Inis) rum...

DPS sind auch vom Gruppensetting und den in der Gruppe vorhandenen Buffs abhängig...


----------



## mulle (22. Dezember 2008)

> DU redest von DDs die sich zurückhalten um dem Tank keine Aggro zu klauen und dadurch weniger DPS fahren.



und das ist auch noch ein problem an vielen leuten, sie wissen nicht wie man EFFEKTIV dmg macht bzw. dps da bringen 2,5k dps nichts wenn die nur 1 min anhalten weil dann der damagedealer umkippt weil er nicht weiss wie er vorsichtig geziehlt dmg macht .. leider oft schon erlebt!


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Dezember 2008)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Die erste Frage, die ich einem DDler stelle, ist: "Bist du am Hit-Cap"...
> 
> DPS sind absolut nicht aussagekräftig, weil sie abhängig von der Situation einfach zu stark voneinander abweichen können... es gibt Kämpfe da fahr ich am Boss 4-4,2k DPS (Naxx)... bei anderen muss ich Zusatzaufgaben erfüllen und häng irgendwo zwischen 2-2,5k (5er Inis) rum...
> 
> DPS sind auch vom Gruppensetting und den in der Gruppe vorhandenen Buffs abhängig...



warum springt ihr immer von einem extrem ins andere....dann lad doch jemand ein der +400 dps macht aber hitcap ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es kommt halt wirklich dauernd vor das der tank vorm dd ist und das kann´s  nicht sein ! und wenn würd ich das vorher gern wissen um die grp / ini danach auszurichten

wie auch schon 12 trilionen mal hier gesagt, ist nur ein RICHTWERT gefragt...einfach wiviel schaden ihr im REGELFALL nach einer ini habt wenn ihr AUCH scheeps castet usw.  ...

ich merk schon, ich muss aus dem thread hier langsam raus ....gibts doch nich

p.s. ach ne ...ich hab die lösung ....soll doch wer anders tanken und ich sag einfach "ich hab mehr damage wie die dd da...dann bin ich halt nu dd und du tankst"


----------



## Melrakal (22. Dezember 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> warum springt ihr immer von einem extrem ins andere....dann lad doch jemand ein der +400 dps macht aber hitcap ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin nunmal nicht der Meinung, dass das Hitcap eine ach so große Hürde darstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du machst nunmal keinen Schaden, wenn du nur verfehlst. Ohne Hit kein Schaden, so einfach ist die Gleichung.


----------



## Esquan (22. Dezember 2008)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Ich bin nunmal nicht der Meinung, dass das Hitcap eine ach so große Hürde darstellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber geht dann nicht auch deine DPS in den Keller? 
DPS schließt aber noch Crit / Spellpauer .... ein.
Deswegen finde ich den Wert eigentlich besser. Vor allem weil es mir eben nicht um einen Situationsabhängigen Wert geht, sondern um einen Durchschnitt. Und der schwankt nicht sooo extrem, wenn man immer komplette Inis/Raids nimmt.


----------



## Melrakal (22. Dezember 2008)

Esquan schrieb:


> Aber geht dann nicht auch deine DPS in den Keller?
> DPS schließt aber noch Crit / Spellpauer .... ein.
> Deswegen finde ich den Wert eigentlich besser. Vor allem weil es mir eben nicht um einen Situationsabhängigen Wert geht, sondern um einen Durchschnitt. Und der schwankt nicht sooo extrem, wenn man immer komplette Inis/Raids nimmt.


Ein Angriff der nicht trifft, kann auch nicht critten. Daher ist Hitcap (bei einigen Klassen reicht ja schon das Style-Cap) > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Castern führt ein nicht getroffener Angriff zu vertaner Zeit wegen des Global Cooldowns und ner Menge verschwendetem Mana, was deine DPS in weit höherem Maße negativ beeinflusst als das bischen Zauberschaden, das du möglicherweise durch das Sockeln von Hit verlieren würdest. Darüber hinaus gibt es auch immer noch Sockelsteinchen mit Hit/Zauberschaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Niedrige DPS Werte sind also meist ein Resultat aus falschen Prioritäten bei der Statmaximierung ^^


----------



## Proximo (22. Dezember 2008)

... aber bestimmte Klassen sind mehr auf Hit angewiesen wie andere... bei manchen Klassen rentiert sich das Hitcap bei manchen eben nicht. Ein Jäger am Hitcap verfehlt zb 3% weniger... das sind 3% Schaden... was genau würde das bringen?

Gegengesetzt bei Mage... bei Mage bringt Hit nicht nur was gegen den Fail (hier einige % mehr... weiß ich nicht genau) aber zusätzlich noch gegen ressist und Magiewiederstand => mehr Schaden

Bei einem DK, Schurke und Krieger ist das ganze wieder etwas schwieriger... obwohl ein wenig Hit schon eine deutliche Verbesserung darstellt. Wärend bei diesen Nahkampfklassen Ausweichen/Verfehlen/Gestriffen einen großen Teil ausmacht, profitiert der DK doch enorm von Stärke und Crit... da hilft dann Recount deutlich weiter um Gear X mit Gear Y zu vergleichen.

Ele-Schamis wiederrum profitieren von Crit im besonderen Maße (Manaverbrauch reduziert), obwohl sie von Hit schon auch viel im Damage haben. Die Erfahrung zeigt aber auch hier vom Hitcap weg in den Crit-Bereich, solange man wirklich gute Tanks am Start hat und es egal ist wenn mal ein paar Crits in Folge kommen.

Das Problem an dieser Diskussion ist dass es sich einfach viele Leute zu einfach machen. Ein Wert sagt überhaupt garnichts. Die beste Messlatte sind immer noch persönliche Empfehlungen und ein Verzicht auf die Einladung von Shádòwdéâd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Proximo


----------



## Liwanu (22. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

also ich hatte mir damals von DD's immer angeben lassen, wieviel Crit oder Spelldmg sie haben. Nach der Spielweise konnte ich nicht fragen oder habe nicht nach DPS gefragt. Wenn mir jemand seinen DPS Wert nennen kann, sehe ich doch daran ob dieser Spieler ahnung von der Klasse hat oder nicht - ob da überhaupt eine Rotation der Skills drin ist! 

Gestern Ahn Kahnet Hero gewesen, 3ter Boss - die 3 DD's haben es nicht geschafft den Initianten der in den Kreis laufen will zu killen! Nach dem 4ten Versuch endlich doch geschafft - für den letzen Boss hats leider nicht mehr gelangt.

Ich als Heiler durfte mir vor paar Tagen anhören, dass ich mit 1,1k + Heal zuwenig auf der Brust habe um Heroics gehen zu dürfen! Tja kurzerhand mit meinen Kumpels gesprochen die genauso equippt waren wie ich und sind zusammen in Heroics gegangen. Warum langt es bei anderen nicht?

Es wird nach Addheal gefragt, nach Life, nach Critimmunität, aber NIE nach DPS - Die Ära der DPS ist eingetroffen und ist auch gut so. 

Für alle die wissen wollen wie man seine DPS messen kann - Recount runterladen, in die Hauptstadt in die Dummy Puppen gehen und drauf hauen und im Recount nachsehen.

Just my 2cents!


----------



## Anwak (22. Dezember 2008)

Finde die Frage besser, als wenn ich den DD kicken muss, weil ich merke, der fährt weniger als ich, als Defftank.

Es ist nunmal so, dass viele Bosse auch die DDs ein wenig mehr fordern. In BC musste man bei keinem Boss wirklich aktiv mitdenken als DD, die einzige Grenze war die Fähigkeit des Tanks und das Durchhaltevermögen des Healers. 
Tja das hat sich nun geändert, wenn die DDs Brainafk mitlaufen und abundzu mal auf nen style drücken, dann zieht das die sonst schön knackig, kurzen Inis schnell mal in die Länge bzw führt zu whipes. 

Wenn ich mir anschaue, dass mein Feral Druiden Twink, auf lvl 76 1400DPS macht, dann frag ich mich doch, wieso der Schurke an nem Boss nur knapp 1100 fährt. Jemand der nur Brainafk rumsteht hat einfach nix in ner Ini zu suchen und da sollte die Info schon erlaubt sein.

mfg Marc


----------



## Tpohrl (22. Dezember 2008)

Tja^^ es ist im grunde wie immer, wie groß ist meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir alle wissen das selbst in harten hero inis um und bei 1300dps vollkommen ausreichen und das ist für wirklich jeden dd gut zu erreichen^^ Viel existentieller ist allerdings das der dd keinen bockmist baut^^ was nützt ein dd der 2k dps bringt dafür aber bei jedem 2. Bosskampf wegstirbt oder agropingpong spielt^^
Klar kann man dann sagen, hey da geht meine hps Wertung als Heiler richtig in die höhe^^ Wenn ich trollos heilen muss die mit einem Auge nur am SchwanzOmeter hängen und der Gruppenschaden ins astronomische steigt dann komm ich auch locker auf 2,5k hps. und mehr. Welches im umkehrschluss bedeutet das ich nach jedem Kampf erstmal mana Tanken muss und es somit auch nicht viel schneller vorran geht. 
Ich hab schon echt flotte Run´s erlebt bei dem zwischen 1100 und 1400dps gefahren wurden ich dafür aber nur den Tank und nur bei Bosskämpfen auch mal die Gruppe heilen musste.

Sicher ist es angenehm wenn man eine ausgewogene Gruppe hat, somit könnte man die Frage nach den dps damit beantworten, das jemand versucht eine ausgewogene Gruppe zusammen zu stellen. Ist es aber wirklich so? 
Im Grunde bleibt dann wieder nur der Blick ins Arsenal oder in die buffed Erfolgsliste.

Also ich würde niemanden nach seinem dps output fragen, genau wie ich noch nie einen Heiler nach seinem healbonus gefragt habe. Denn selbst wenn man weninger erfahrene ("schlechte") Spieler in der Gruppe hat, kann man doch noch seinen Spaß haben? Wir waren vor kurzem in der verlegenheit einen dd random zu suchen und gerieten an einen Jäger der mit monstermäßigen 700dps glänzte. Nach einigen Tip´s hat er es dann geschafft sich zu steigern und alle waren glücklich.

Deswegen kann man eher einschätzen wie locker die Gruppe ist der man sich anschließt wenn einem erstmal ein "wieviel dps fährst du" entgegenschmettert.
Und die Frage wieviel healboni hast du, nehm ich dann eher persönlich und erkläre dem fragenden das ich buffed ca.2k Zaubermacht besitze aber seine Einladung wegen der Frage ablehne! Denn diese Frage impliziert ja nur das derjenige der auf die Suchfrage antwortet, nicht einschätzen kann worauf er sich gerade einlässt. Und das nehme ich dann persönlich^^

Deswegen immer locker durch die Hose atmen und das damagemeter nur für seine persönliche übersicht zu der gebrachten Leistung benutzen und nicht um vermeindlich schlechte Spieler aus zu sortieren^^
Einzig sinnvoll ist eine recount abfrage für einen Raidleiter, der schwachstellen in seinem raid ausfindig machen muss um zB bei Flickwerk etc. nicht ständig zu wipen!


----------



## Esquan (22. Dezember 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Deswegen kann man eher einschätzen wie locker die Gruppe ist der man sich anschließt wenn einem erstmal ein "wieviel dps fährst du" entgegenschmettert.
> Und die Frage wieviel healboni hast du, nehm ich dann eher persönlich und erkläre dem fragenden das ich buffed ca.2k Zaubermacht besitze aber seine Einladung wegen der Frage ablehne! Denn diese Frage impliziert ja nur das derjenige der auf die Suchfrage antwortet, nicht einschätzen kann worauf er sich gerade einlässt. Und das nehme ich dann persönlich^^



Hmm also naja ich hab mal nen Rnd-Gruul-Raid mitgemacht. Ich hab mich als Heiler gemeldet und wurde kommentarlos eingeladen.
Um ne gewisse Heileinteilung zu bekommen wurde dann nach +Addheal gefragt um die Heiler ein wenig zu verteilen. Tja und da stand ich dann mit ca 30% mehr Addheal als der nächste Heiler. Mein Eq war sicherlich zu gut, aber das der anderen hat teilweise absolut nicht gereicht. Nach ein paar Wipes kam dann auch der Abbruch... 

Es gibt also genug Leute die sich nicht einschätzen können (oder hoffen in der Masse unterzugehen). 
Sobald du anfängst mal Raids zu organisieren wirst du das noch merken - und dich nicht mehr so darüber aufregen nach Zahlen gefragt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (22. Dezember 2008)

Sicher, einem raidleiter nehme ich diese Frage auch nicht übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denn er steht wirklich vor der Entscheidung wie er seine Heiler einteilt! Aber für normale 5er hero inis ist das eine überflüssige Frage. Denn wenn ich mich mit meinem Priester in die trashmobs stelle und meine nova caste dann pusht das meine hps ins astronomische, besonders in raids und ich bin auch noch in der Schadensliste vertreten was aber nichts zu meiner wirklichen Heilleistung aussagt!
Deswegen bleibt nach wie vor nur der Blick in die buffed erfolgsliste und das kann man auch still und leise machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Dezember 2008)

meisten klicken drauf dann steht welche gilde
und dann ist max noch die frage twink oder mainchar?

letzter typ der mich für ne hero fragte was ich für nen eq hab .. hab ich ihm nur acievment für alles clear postet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dps kann man eh nicht sagen
mit keinem support oder wenn tank schlecht ist und du immer am aggrocap zocken musst etc ..


----------



## Zorahnus (22. Dezember 2008)

Was ich bisher bemerkt habe, ist vor allem die Nachfrage nach DPS. Doch das beste ist und bleibt das ARSENAL.
Wenn ich in eine Gruppe eingeladen werde, gehe viel Random da man teils neue Situationen sieht und wo man noch mehr beachten sollte, sei es bei Fehlern oder sonstigen Dingen die so vorkommen.
Aber schön war, als man mich geladen hatte, dann fehlten noch 2 DDs, im Prinzip egal was.
Sie suchten nach 2DDs mit hohen DPS, wiso auch immer, wusste ja net warum.
Klar wurde der Leader angwhsipert von den Leuten, was machte er, switch Desktop und überprüfte den Char bis ins kleinste Detail, also EQ und Erfahrung usw. wir brauchten 30min bis wir 2 DDs hatten für ne Heroic.
Klar man holzt so sehr schnell durch ne Inni, aber irgendwie fehlt doch dann was, oder irre ich mich da. Weil Spass macht das denk ich nimmer wirklich, auch wenn LichKing einfacher ist als BC damals.


Aber die Nachfrage nach DPS oder dergleichen ist völlig normal mittlerweile. Ob man jetzt Recount und Co. nutzt ist jedem das seine, ich nutze es vorallem, um noch mehr aus dem Char rauszuholen.
Es ist nützlich und wenn man weiss wie man es richtig lesen kann, dann holt man einiges raus aus seinem Char oder seinen Chars, egal ob DD/Tank/Healer.

Grüsse


----------



## Dryadris (22. Dezember 2008)

Esquan schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt aber dein MAX-DMG, den du schaffst, unter dem des Tank liegt. Wie willst du ihm die Aggro klauen? (Ich habs zwar noch nie erlebt, aber ich glaube den DD würd ich ziemlich schnell aus der Gruppe werfen)
> Wir beide reden aneinander vorbei:
> ICH rede von DDs die WENIGER Schaden als der Tank machen.
> DU redest von DDs die sich zurückhalten um dem Tank keine Aggro zu klauen und dadurch weniger DPS fahren.



Ich hab letztens in meinem Recount Leute gehabt die bei den DPS verdammt weit oben lagen, aber im Gesamtschaden unter dem Tank lagen. Ebenso Spieler die beim DPS im unteren Mittelfeld lagen, aber im Gesamtschaden über dem Tank. Hätte man nur rein nach den DPS beurteilt wäre derjenige der im Gesamtschaden unter dem Tank lag, der bessere Spieler gewesen. Eben genau das, was man ja nicht haben möchte - Einen DD der weniger Schaden macht als der Tank. 

Das einzige auf was ich eigentlich hinaus will ist, dass DPS nicht immer der perfekte Faktor sind um die Spieler zu beurteilen, also nicht als Universalwert gehandelt und gesehen werden darf. Was allerdings der Trend zu werden scheint. 

In vielen Beiträgen wurden zum Beispiel auch hohe DPS mit Skill haben gleichgestellt und das ist ebenfalls nicht ganz korrekt, da einfach mehr Faktoren darüber entscheiden ob jemand seine Klasse kennt und beherrscht, also Skill hat oder nicht. 
Früher hieß es: Full Epic = Spieler mit Skill
Jetzt heißt es: Hohe DPS = Spieler mit Skill
Und beides mal stimmt es schlichtergreifend nicht.


----------



## Esquan (23. Dezember 2008)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Das einzige auf was ich eigentlich hinaus will ist, dass DPS nicht immer der perfekte Faktor sind um die Spieler zu beurteilen, also nicht als Universalwert gehandelt und gesehen werden darf. Was allerdings der Trend zu werden scheint.



Den perfekten Wert gibt es nun einmal nicht. 
Aber es bliebt immer noch das Problem: Ich habe ne fast volle Gruppe und muss die Wahl zwischen mehreren DDs treffen. Ich kenne keinen und möchte die Gruppe auch nicht ne halbe Stunde damit aufhalten alle EQs zu checken.

Hier bietet sich die DPS nun einmal wirklich an.


----------



## Asenerbe (23. Dezember 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Ich hab schon echt flotte Run´s erlebt bei dem zwischen 1100 und 1400dps gefahren wurden ich dafür aber nur den Tank und nur bei Bosskämpfen auch mal die Gruppe heilen musste.



Du schreibst hier wirklich fast mit Abstand den größten Mist in diesem Thema!
Ne Gruppe die 1,1k - 1,4kps fährt = flotter Run?!  ( das sind in etwa die dps eines Tanks!!!)

*ROFL
*


Auf gut Deutsch: Man geht mit "4 Tanks" und einem Heiler rein?!?!?  

Sagmal was nimmst du denn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Flotter run is bei mir wenn die *3 DD´s *so um die 2k dps fahren! Und da verliert man als Tank *nicht die Aggro*!


----------



## hoti82 (23. Dezember 2008)

so nun mal so neben frage es gibt player die keine dps oder damge meter wie recount  nutzen wie sollen sie ihre dps rausfinden elute den mal nacht schaut euch lieber sein equip an und entscheidet ob er raid bereit is. die dps sind nämlich ein wert der von zu tag zu tag schwanken kann wie man sich gerade fühlt , geht wie früher lieber nach dem equip. und nicht nach den dps ich knack ja die 2,5 in full buffed raid . aber was bringts wenn ich an diesem tag müde bin und nicht ganz bei der sache dann fahr ich automaisch weniger. deswegen. sollte man sich ne andere grundlage aufbauen nach der man schaut als nur nach dps zu fragen weil nicht jeder gute dd kann diese frage beantworten aber sein equip spricht bände^^


----------



## Gywn (23. Dezember 2008)

Vor allem ist DPS am besten Abzufragen. Im DPS spiegelt sich nicht nur dein Equip wieder, was bei den verschiedenen Klassen sowieso immer anders zu bewerten ist, sondern auch die Skillrotation. Und wenn du mit gleichem Equip eine höhere DPS fährst, kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass du mehr von Verständnis deiner Klasse hast. 

Und die wichtigsten Sachen sind beim Heiler, die höhe des Heal und ob man dauerhaft eine aureichende Heilung casten kann (addheal und mp5/crit), beim Tank, ob man nicht nach einer Schadensspitze weg ist (Rüstung/ressi und Hp) und beim DD, ob er dauerhaft genug Schaden machen kann, damit die Heiler nicht oom gehen, bevor der Boss stirbt, bzw. InRage (DPS)


----------



## Daywa (23. Dezember 2008)

hoti82 schrieb:


> so nun mal so neben frage es gibt player die keine dps oder damge meter wie recount  nutzen wie sollen sie ihre dps rausfinden elute den mal nacht schaut euch lieber sein equip an und entscheidet ob er raid bereit is. die dps sind nämlich ein wert der von zu tag zu tag schwanken kann wie man sich gerade fühlt , geht wie früher lieber nach dem equip. und nicht nach den dps ich knack ja die 2,5 in full buffed raid . aber was bringts wenn ich an diesem tag müde bin und nicht ganz bei der sache dann fahr ich automaisch weniger. deswegen. sollte man sich ne andere grundlage aufbauen nach der man schaut als nur nach dps zu fragen weil nicht jeder gute dd kann diese frage beantworten aber sein equip spricht bände^^




Mensch, du hast vollkommen recht. Am besten DPS beiseite schaffen und ab jetzt immer fragen in welcher seelischen und körperlichen Verfassung die Spieler sich befinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mmd


----------



## Lwellewhyn (23. Dezember 2008)

Die Ausrüstung eines Charakters sagt nicht viel über das Spielvermögen eines Spielers aus, es gibt durchaus Spieler die in der Schule die Accounts "tauschen".
Und wenn jemand sich daran stört das DD 1500 DPS für ne Hero gesucht wird, braucht sich auch niemand dran zu stören es wird niemand gezwungen mitzukommen, wenn man nichts damit anfangen kann, ist man eh im falschen Film und sollte sich Leute suchen die damit zurecht kommen.
Ich bin froh das ich nicht fragen muss, aber ich erwarte von einem DD das er seine Leistung bringt, und wenn er es nicht weis fragt. Ahnkahet Hero ist keine ganz einfache Ini aber man kann es mit einem frischen 80er locker schaffen, auch wenn der nicht 1500 DPS oder mehr bringt, erst gestern erlebt, ein sehr netter Run.

Natürlich kann auch ein DD nur so viel Schaden machen wie die Bedrohung zulässt, und es muss Rücksicht genommen werden, ob ein Char entflucht, entgiftet, aber jeder DD sollte von sich wissen, ob er gut genug für Heros ist. Wer Experimentieren möchte, sollte sowas sagen. Viele Gruppen sind toleranter als hier scheint. Nur sagt man sowas eben vorher. Es ist alles auch eine Kommunikationsfrage.

Wenn mich nen DD enttäuscht und ich Lead habe fliegt der aus der Gruppe, wenn nicht stelle ich die Frage ich oder er.
Ähnliches passiert auch im Raid, wer ohne Grund eine vom Durchschnitt stark nach unten abweichende Leistung bringt, fliegt und bekommt als Bonbon ne geräumte ID. Ich weis es ist hart und sicher auch arrogant, wer das blaue vom Himmel lügt der muss so behandelt werden, ich würde nie mit Menschen umgehen die sich selbstkritisch hinterfragen.
Wenn jemand frisch 80 geworden ist, ist der als DD mit Sicherheit nicht am Hitcap, insbesondere nicht als Schurke. Natürlich gabs einige Spieler die 1500 DPS mit Level 70 gefahren sind, aber das war nicht die Masse und die Spieler sinds nicht am Anfang von 70, sondern als die Leute t5 gegangen sind.

Ich bin mal zu vermessen zu behaupten, mit 5K Gesammt-dps kommt man sehr entspannt und problemlos durch alle Heros, mir ist keine bekannt wo man wirklich mehr bräuchte, Und die meinen man bräuchte so viel mehr, sind auch nicht sehr viel schneller fertig, denn letztendes muss man auch immer ein bissl laufen.


----------



## Justonlyme (23. Dezember 2008)

hmmm habe das Problem nicht... Sage immer Bin Hunter T7,5 und Naxx Hero Equippt und werde überall mitgenommen


----------



## Agrimor (23. Dezember 2008)

Justonlyme schrieb:


> hmmm habe das Problem nicht... Sage immer Bin Hunter T7,5 und Naxx Hero Equippt und werde überall mitgenommen



Eher unglaubwürdig. Wenn Du dieses Equipp hättest bräuchtest Du Dich

nicht mehr in Inis rumzutreiben
hättest einen Raid/eine Gilde, bei dem/der Du eh immer dabei bist

@Rest: Das soll natürlich nicht Equipp über Skill stellen aber wer zu diesem Zeitpunkt so ausgerüstet ist, kann das nicht rndm und durch Glück zusammenbekommen haben


----------



## Laberede (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich mach 2+k am Dummy, 1+k über gesamte Ini und bester Boss 1750.

Was bitte ist jetzt meine DPS ?

Sehr beglückend auch Leute, die für schnellen Hero-Run erstmal 10min im Arsenal schmökern müßen.


----------



## Camullo (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich finds in Ordnung wenn man nach DPS gefragt wird.. geb dann immer meine RaidDPS an (2,6) und SingleDPS(1,4) und gut ist. Für einige Instanzen braucht man einfach gute DDs. Es ist halt lachhaft wenn 3/5 der Gruppe unter der TankDPS liegen... (Tanks fahren teilweise um 1,6k, gerade DKs und Krieger). COT4 ist da ein Beispiel, das andere wäre noch Utgarde Turm (bei Skadi braucht man einfach DPS um durchs event zu kommen). Auch für einige Achievements (Tötet in unter2min) kannst keine Leute mitschleppen die nur 1k DPS fahren...


----------



## Danro (23. Dezember 2008)

Also über Damage Meter bekommt ihr DPS daten raus und ich finde es gut das jetzt danach gefragt wird endlich werden die Großmäuler die nichts können schon am Anfang rausgefiltert


----------



## Gnorfal (23. Dezember 2008)

> WOW ist halt ein spiel um spass zu haben net nur um in x-minuten durch ne ini zu heizen und ne dicken schritt zu haben.


Genau! Die einen findens lustig 4-6 mal in Kara zu whipen(geht das mit lvl 80 überhauptO_o?) während die anderen(zu denen ich mich zähle) es eher lustig finden, eine Instanz gut und schnell zu durchlaufen, ohne zu whipen.

Repkosten-farming überlasse ich doch lieber denen der ersten Kategorie.....

Mit dem Sterben an sich hab ich keine Probs, erinner ich mich noch gut an die ersten male Pechschwingenhort(1ter abend,1ter Boss, 37x whipe), aber da 4 in einer 5er Gruppe mal den Endboss liegen sehen wollen, sollte der 5te schon jenseits der 1k dps fahren.
Das gilt insbesondere für 10er non hero sowie für die meisten hero-inis.



> und ne dicken schritt zu haben


Ja das tut mir jetzt ein bisschen leid für Dich, wenn Du keinen hast, aber ich denke, Du packst das schon..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hicks1 (23. Dezember 2008)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Recount hat nix mit Schwanzvergleich oder ähnliches zu tun. Recount zeigt Dir im Detail an womit du wieviel Dmg gemacht hast. Recount ist in erster Linie ein Optimerungstool des eigenen Schadens.



So ist es. Je weiter man sich im Endcontent befindet umso wichtiger wird es seinen Char zu optimieren, und Recount ist ein tolles helferlein.

Klar in Farmruns oder 5er Inis sollte es für die Gruppe nicht benötigt werden. Für mich selber hab ich es jedoch ständig mitlaufen. Will ja nicht stillstehn sondern weiter an meinem Char arbeiten^^

lg.


----------



## Esquan (23. Dezember 2008)

Laberede schrieb:


> Ich mach 2+k am Dummy, 1+k über gesamte Ini und bester Boss 1750.
> 
> Was bitte ist jetzt meine DPS ?



Wenn ich dich für ne Hero einladen wollte wäre das dann 1k+, der DURCHSCHNITT halt


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Dezember 2008)

Laberede schrieb:


> Ich mach 2+k am Dummy, 1+k über gesamte Ini und bester Boss 1750.
> 
> Was bitte ist jetzt meine DPS ?



Wtf? Lv 60 Dummy oder was? Probiers mal mitm Bossdummy, wenn du an dem dann mehr DPS hast als an nem Boss inner Ini machst du definitiv was falsch /sticky ist nicht unbedingt das was man von einem DD erwartet.


----------



## Chrizzl (23. Dezember 2008)

Finde diesen "Trend" sehr richtig und gut. Gerade auf meinem Server, wo extrem viele Idioten rumlaufen finden sich immer wieder DDs die nichtmal 800 DPS schaffen und das finde ich schon extrem lächerlich. Ich fahre mit meinem Jäger und DK jeweils deutlich über 2 k DPS und habe keine Lust Leute durch Heros zu ziehen. Denn man geht als Gruppe in eine Instanz, und man sollte sie auch als Gruppe schaffen.

An der DPS sieht man zumindest, ob derjenige sich mit seiner Klasse auseinander gesetzt hat. Und, das sagt mir meine Erfahrung, Leute, die ihren Charakter halbwegs spielen können sind auch die besseren Gruppenspieler ... Bei Hybridklassen z.B. käme jemand der seine ganzen Skills und Fähigkeiten nicht kennt niemals auf die Idee, im Notfall mal beim Heilen o. ä. auszuhelfen.

Bei Tanks und Heilern frage ich im übrigen gar nichts ab, denn diese Klassen sollten schon selber wissen ob sie den Anforderungen gewachsen sind. Und das funktioniert auch eigentlich immer. Ausserdem sind die Fehler des Tanks oder Heilers immer offensichtlich, DDs denken sich ja meist das sie so etwas kaschieren können.


----------



## Parkway (23. Dezember 2008)

gibt es eigetnlich eirgendwo anhaltspunkte wieviel man so auf welchem lvl (lvl-equip) und im endgame haben sollte als dd?
klar is schwierig weil auf support ankommt... aber ich weiss überhaupt nich wo ich steh.
bin 73er frost-dk. mit tank skillung eigentlich aber paar dmg talente mitgenommen zum lvln. gehe abwechslungsreich als dd oder tank in instanzen. und habe durchs band als tank ca 650-700 und als dd ~950
is das im verhältnis?

gruz


----------



## Rhadamanthys2106 (23. Dezember 2008)

also ich finds gut dass das gemacht wird.
aber wenn ich das frag weil wir rndms mitnehmen will ich nen recount post sehen 
hatte auchschon welche die dann sagen hey naxxhero fahr ich 4k und dann schaffense nich mal die 1k grenze
ich persönlich finds voll ok wenn ich gefragt werde und poste dann auch nen recount von der letzten ini
war neulich erst ahn kahet hero und so ziemlich der einzige richtige DD und netürlich immer alle adds zu dem wirbel enrage dingsblub boss durchgekommen
also ruhig weiterfragen =)


----------



## Freebs (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab keine Ahnung wie gut das im Vergleich zu deinem Level ist, aber im Prozess des levelns halte ich dps zahlen für egal, da in dem Fall eher zählt, dass man überhaupt durch die ini kommt. 

Wenn ich Hunter sehe, die damagetechnisch gegen einen Defpala verlieren (der ja mittlerweile richtig ordentlichen Schaden fährt) frage ich mich allerdings schon, ob Autoattack und "Pet auf agressiv stellen" für diese Leute nicht mal gebufft werden sollte. -.-


----------



## Metadron72 (23. Dezember 2008)

Rhadamanthys2106 schrieb:


> war neulich erst ahn kahet hero und so ziemlich der einzige richtige DD und netürlich immer alle adds zu dem wirbel enrage dingsblub boss durchgekommen
> also ruhig weiterfragen =)



joa, und dann dürfen wir tanks + heiler uns wieder den arsch aufreissen (schildwall usw.) um den im enrage down zu kriegen und die dd sagen danach "weiss gar nicht was die immer wollen, war doch ganz leicht" -.-


----------



## Rhadamanthys2106 (23. Dezember 2008)

weiß nich was du mit pet auf aggro meinst?! aber auf def greifts auch an wenn du atkst
naja deffpalas haun ordentlich rein mein gleader kommt in naxx schonmal auf 1,5-2k dps(als tank!)


----------



## Proximo (23. Dezember 2008)

Ja... wir wissen alle dass Palas im Moment ein kleines bischen *hust* overpowerd sind... das heißt aber noch lange nicht dass sich die anderen Klassen drauf ausruhen dürfen. Wie schon erwähnt ist DPS nicht alles, allerdings gibt es Grenzen. Ein DD hat in einem Raid von 25 Leuten mindestens 2,5k herzubringen... wenn er eine Supportskillung hat und man auch sonst aktivität sieht dann reicht auch durchaus 2k. Es geht hier aber um schnelle Random-Invites... und da muß ich sagen... da bringen es solche Zahlen auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Proximo


----------



## Rhadamanthys2106 (23. Dezember 2008)

klar DPS allein is immer relativ...
z.B. 3minuten mage -> 1 instant pyro crit mit was weiß ich 10k(?!^^) hat er ja theoretisch 10k dps wenn er danach nix mehr macht
aber gesammtdmg is er trotzdem soweit hinten wie die heiler


----------



## Lionking (23. Dezember 2008)

oh mein gott...wenn ich das alles hier so verfolge, muss ich an den kindergarten meines neffen denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dps fragen sind ja teils in ordnung, doch meistens sinds leute, die nie nen ordentlichen endcontent gesehen haben und sich jetzt provilieren wollen, unter dem Motto : 
"Ich hab den größten, aber noch kein Haar am Sa.. ! " ... nicht, die Regel, aber der überwiegende Teil. 
Wäre ja auch noch nicht so schlimm, aber diese Leute sind dann auch die, die dann blöde Fragen: 
"warum hab ich aggro?" (sellten, da die tanks im mom doch sehr gut aggro halten können, kommt aber vor) 
" Warum bin ich tod? Wieso soll ich mich bewegen? Heiler kann mich doch heilen! " (bei gewissen Bossen wo nen Movement erforderlich ist) 
"warum .. ? Wieso...? Weshalb ..? "  
Weil man vielleicht seinen klasse beherrschen mag, aber nie was von taktiken, geschweige denn teamplay gehört hat, wo es dann auch ma passieren kann, das man keine 2k+dps fährt sondern nur 1k oder weniger, weil man halt ne aufgabe hatte wie drücke hier, laufe da, entfuche dort oder helf ma heilen (ele-schami z.Bsp) ... und bupp, is derjenige als schlechter dd abgestempelt.

Wie gesagt, Dps fragen sind nicht unbedingt verkehrt, doch leider meist nur von solch Leuten, die auch von nix anderem ne Ahnung haben.

So long


----------



## Shrukan (23. Dezember 2008)

DPS ist in meinen Augen mit Wotlk wichtiger geworden als den Schaden den man überhaupt macht.

Egal wo man von Raids redet es geht nur noch um DPS.
Man soll schnellst möglich viel Schaden machen, was für Hexer zB schwer ist.
Ich schaffe über einen ganzen 25er Naxx-Raid 3000 Dps.

Aber man wird momentan echt nur damit gemessen; ist egal was man für eine Skillung hat, mehr supportet usw.
Wie gesagt: Wer Hexer spielt und Affli geskillt ist wird wissen was ich meine.


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die ganze DPS-Diskussion mittlerweile auch ziemlich ätzend. Zudem habe ich den Eindruck, dass die hohen Anforderungen immer genau von den Leuten kommen, die selbst eine eher bescheidene Vorstellung abliefern. So kann man beispielsweise von einem Dot-Hexer keinen Boost-Damage innerhalb weniger Sekunden erwarten, das ist schlichtweg nicht möglich. Aber leider haben einige Leute wohl immer noch nicht begriffen, dass der Dps schwer vom jeweiligen Encounter und der Zusammenstellung der Gruppe abhängig ist. Ein Caster, der Selfbuffed 2,5k Dps fährt, kann im Raid durchaus mehr als 3k schaffen, je nachdem welchen Support er geboten bekommt. Schon aus diesem Grund sollte man sich nicht an irgendwelchen Zahlen festkrallen. Es ist einfach nur noch super nervig, wenn selbst für die popligste Hero-Inze ein Mindest-Dps von 3,5k gefordert wird.



Graustar schrieb:


> Raus aus der Gruppe mit dem Hinweis das er sich erst mal etwas Bemühen soll und fertig. Soll man sich mit so etwas rum Ärgern bei einem Wipe?
> Daher, Vote für dps Abfrage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry, aber da muss man wirklich differenzieren. Ich hab nichts gegen gewisse Anforderungen und 800 Dps sind für eine Hero schon verdammt wenig, aber wenn ich mir dann anhören muss, dass selbst 3k Selfbuffed für so ne 08/15-Inze wie Vio nicht genug sein sollen, krieg ich leicht zuviel. Solche Bemerkungen kommen dann auch immer genau von DEN Tanks und Heilern, die die Aggro nicht halten können bzw. beim heilen pennen.


----------



## Graustar (2. Februar 2009)

Also seid LK drausen ist, denkt jeder frisch gewordene 80er er könnte gleich Heros oder Naxx gehen. Das gab es zu BC Zeiten nicht. Da mußte man erst mal sein Equipt in Ini´s farmen um dann die Heros angehen zu können. All zu oft sieht man jetzt wie einige denken man könnte mal auf die schnelle mit grünen 70er Equipt ne Hero abfarmen. Irrtum. Ich als Tank hab es mir auch angewöhnt die Leute anzuschauen, bzw zu fragen ob sie den Hero Tauglich sind. Ist Traurig aber leider erfordern das die Umstände. In LK ist alles Teurer geworden. Die Flugrouten, das Reppen und man nimmt auch nicht mehr so viel ein wie in BC Ini´s. Ich Persönlich möchte durch die Hero gehen ohne Wipe und deshalb nur mit Leuten die ich kenn oder sich durch Skill oder Enstprechendes Equipt Ausweisen können.
Letztens hatten wir auch einen Mage in der Gruppe, die leider nicht ich geladen hatte mit Sage und Schreibe 0,8 dps. Hallo? Ich mach als Tank allein schon 1,6. Soll ich den auf meine Kosten durch ziehen? Raus aus der Gruppe mit dem Hinweis das er sich erst mal etwas Bemühen soll und fertig. Soll man sich mit so etwas rum Ärgern bei einem Wipe?
Daher, Vote für dps Abfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graustar (2. Februar 2009)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Eher unglaubwürdig. Wenn Du dieses Equipp hättest bräuchtest Du Dich
> 
> nicht mehr in Inis rumzutreiben
> hättest einen Raid/eine Gilde, bei dem/der Du eh immer dabei bist



Was ist daran Unglaubwürdig? Ich selber bin auch als Tank mit 40k hp, T7,5 bestückt in einer Raidgilde und dennoch in Inis unterwegs. Vielleicht geht es da nicht um irgend einen Loot sondern um Marken damit man Kugeln fürs AH kauft unterwegs. Mal Nachdenken bevor man etwas in Frage stellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Streubombe (2. Februar 2009)

Ich könnte die Frage nicht mal beantworten... Ich habe absolut keinen Schimmer, wieviel DPS ich mache. Warum? Es ist mir schlicht scheißegal. Abgesehen davon möchte ich mit solchen Spinnern gar nicht zusammen spielen, da ist der Ärger doch schon vorprogrammiert. Mir sind motivierte, sozial kompetente Spieler tausendmal lieber als diese Pseudo-Pros. Spielspaß ist für mich das A und O, nicht das hocheffektive Abfarmen irgendwelcher dämlichen Items. Marken, oder sonstwas. Dieses ganze DPS-Gefasel ist doch nur ein weiterer virtueller Schwanzvergleich, sonst nichts. Da wollen sich die Selbstdarsteller profilieren und nebenbei ihre Mitspieler deklassieren, um in einem elitären Schein zu strahlen, das ist alles. Mir persönlich tun diese Leute nur Leid, sind in meinen Augen ganz arme Würstchen, die wohl nie begreifen werden, was "Spielen" überhaupt bedeutet... Geben 35,- Euro aus und haben dann nach 10 Wochen Langeweile, aber Platz 1 auf der DPS-Liste! LOL, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## Damatar (2. Februar 2009)

dps gefallsel mir hat einer inner hc inze ( der übrigens tank sein wollte aber agro net halten konte) ma an kop geschmiessen ich würd mit mein scharfsützskilltree zu wennig damage machen ( jane weil ich bei den mops da  net dreckt alles raushauen tu was ich hab sondern das für bosse aufsparre weil ich sonst trotz des aspekst alle 3 sek und kein mana hab, und mit asperkt an damit mana net low is 50% weniger schaden mach aber daran denkt kein schwein) so sagte er ,nix gegen dich und so aber skill um auf beastmaster und holl dir net katze dan machst auch ,du wills n dd sein..-.- ich sagte ihm nur er soll sich ma keine sorgen machen wens drauf ankommt mach ich damage, sagt er mitder beast skillung kommst auf 500 dps hmm mall in mein  char fenster geschaut gebufft 553 dps  also was zum teufel will der von mir? ganz ehrlich die wissen doch ganrich was die da verlangen das was das 2te ma wo mir einer was von dps  erzählt und ich dan mit skillung locker 50 -100 dps über denvon ihm genannten wert liege, was sagt uns das? jo dps wollen aber keine ahnung von taktischen handeln geschweige den was das ist , net drauf höhren, der pajatzo hat übrigens nach dem er in der hero inze  nexus  die 2te bossin so schön getankt hat ,das er bei deren 3llings fasse nur eine an tanken, hatte und die anderen beiden ein nach den anderen der gruppe gekill thaben, die gruppverlassen. hätt den auf ignor sätzen soll hätt aber nix dran geendert das noch egnug idioten da rumlaufen die meinen wens se dps in raumschemisen ahnung haben und imba sind


----------



## wlfbck (2. Februar 2009)

Damatar schrieb:


> *geistiger abfall*


lern schreiben und spielen, bitte.


----------



## Damatar (2. Februar 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> lern schreiben und spielen, bitte.


^^ ähmmm warum weils dich stört? wie wär es mit beis mich?


----------



## wlfbck (2. Februar 2009)

Damatar schrieb:


> ^^ ähmmm warum weils dich stört? wie wär es mit beis mich?



1. was du da geschrieben hast, wird vermutlich niemand hier verstehen, weil's in der rechtschreibung & grammatik eines 2. klässlers verfasst ist (wobei, selbst da können die meisten das schon besser)
2. die dps sieht man nicht im char-fenster...
3. der tank hat recht, als MM machst du derzeit weniger dmg als ein BM- oder SV-Hunter.

dem rest deines geschwafels konnte ich leider keinen sinn mehr entnehmen.

edit: deine skillung is nebenbei für nen MM-hunter auch falsch.


----------



## Damatar (2. Februar 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> 1. was du da geschrieben hast, wird vermutlich niemand hier verstehen, weil's in der rechtschreibung & grammatik eines 2. klässlers verfasst ist (wobei, selbst da können die meisten das schon besser)
> 2. die dps sieht man nicht im char-fenster...
> 3. der tank hat recht, als MM machst du derzeit weniger dmg als ein BM- oder SV-Hunter.
> 
> dem rest deines geschwafels konnte ich leider keinen sinn mehr entnehmen.


ähhhm  bei nem hunter  wens auf fhernkampfschaden gehst steht da meines erachtens wart ma  schaden pro sekunde wens aufden schaden mit der maus fährst  hmmm was heist da dps nochma? und zumanderem  was juckts mich den was du von meiner rechtschreibung hällst soll ich jetz heulend unterm schreibtisch kauern? ^^


----------



## JohnnyNRW (2. Februar 2009)

Durch diese ganze DPS, HB, Hitcap etc Diskutiererei geht für mich die Atmosphäre vom Spiel immer mehr flöten. Wenn mich echt einer anspricht bevor der invite kommt wieviel dps ich fahre als Hexer, dann nenn ich irgendne angebrachte Summe, die nicht übertrieben aber realistisch ist und ich mal aufgeschnappt hab und laß mich inviten. Obs stimmt was ich da erzähl interessiert mich nen Scheiss.

Der Inv kommt, ich krieg die Ini durch, mit Glück nen gescheiten Loot und ne blöde Nachfrage hats nie gegeben. Ich benutze weder recount oder sonstige Schwanzverlängerungen. Ich kann einfach meinen Char spielen und gut ist. Das reicht auch in der Regel. DPS und solche Sachen sind sicher wichtig wenns um ne knackige Ini geht, bei der man sich als Gilde die Zähne ausbeißen könnte. Aber sowas wurde ja in Nordend abgeschafft.....

Die meißten, die nach DPS fragen, haben eh keine Ahnung davon, was das bedeutet. Das merkt man schon an der Fragestellung. Das ist irgend nen sinnloses Nachegbrabbel, dass man irgendwann irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt hat und jetzt einen auf wichtig machen muß.

Jeder wie er meint.....


----------



## wlfbck (2. Februar 2009)

Damatar schrieb:


> ähhhm  bei nem hunter  wens auf fhernkampfschaden gehst steht da meines erachtens wart ma  schaden pro sekunde wens aufden schaden mit der maus fährst  hmmm was heist da dps nochma? und zumanderem  was juckts mich den was du von meiner rechtschreibung hällst soll ich jetz heulend unterm schreibtisch kauern? ^^



nö, das ist nicht der dps wert. das is der reine dps-wert deiner waffe (sogar noch ohne hit&crit), dh alle styles etc sind da nicht mit eingerechnet, usw.
es sollte dich schon was jucken was andere von deiner rechtschreibung halten, spätestens wenn du dich mal irgendwo bewerben willst. da ist man mit sowas unten durch, das geht da direkt in den papierkorb.


----------



## Damatar (2. Februar 2009)

es gibt keine falsche skillung weil jeder so skillt wie er das will das nen mann freiheit , individualismuss, und ich fahr mit der skillung seid 3jahren  jutt und bisher hat sich keiner beschwert , die meisten  sind eher überrascht wie gutt das klapt , seit dem dps wahnsin meinen einige aber sich das recht heraus zu nehmen mir sagen zu müssen was ich skillen soll hmmm ich zahle für mein account mit meinem geld da nehm ich doch an das ich so spielen kann wie ich das will , oder?


----------



## wlfbck (2. Februar 2009)

Damatar schrieb:


> es gibt keine falsche skillung weil jeder so skillt wie er das will das nen mann freiheit , individualismuss, und ich fahr mit der skillung seid 3jahren  jutt und bisher hat sich keiner beschwert , die meisten  sind eher überrascht wie gutt das klapt , seit dem dps wahnsin meinen einige aber sich das recht heraus zu nehmen mir sagen zu müssen was ich skillen soll hmmm ich zahle für mein account mit meinem geld da nehm ich doch an das ich so spielen kann wie ich das will , oder?



klar kannste das, aber wow ist ein "immer-besser-und-immer-schneller"-spiel. und die gamedesigner denken sich auch was bei den talentbäumen, dazu gehört nen hunter mit ungeskilltem aspekt und ohne "zum tode verurteilt" nicht dazu. und zu es beschwert sich niemand: hattest du nicht noch vor 10min ne geschichte erzählt, das sich jemand über deinen dmg beschwert?


----------



## Damatar (2. Februar 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> nö, das ist nicht der dps wert. das is der reine dps-wert deiner waffe (sogar noch ohne hit&crit), dh alle styles etc sind da nicht mit eingerechnet, usw.
> es sollte dich schon was jucken was andere von deiner rechtschreibung halten, spätestens wenn du dich mal irgendwo bewerben willst. da ist man mit sowas unten durch, das geht da direkt in den papierkorb.


wenn ermirvon nem dps vonn 500 einen erzählt geh ich davon aus das er diesen mein  wen ich den mit hitund critt nöhem würde ,den ich net kenne weils smir schlicht weck scheiß egal is, würd ich locker drüber liegen ich critte zwischen 1500-2500 jenachdem wechlen shoot ich nähme manchmall sogar 4000-9000 so schlecht kann mein schaden dann ja wohl net sein


----------



## wlfbck (2. Februar 2009)

Damatar schrieb:


> wenn ermirvon nem dps vonn 500 einen erzählt geh ich davon aus das er diesen mein  wen ich den mit hitund critt nöhem würde ,den ich net kenne weils smir schlicht weck scheiß egal is, würd ich locker drüber liegen ich critte zwischen 1500-2500 jenachdem wechlen shoot ich nähme manchmall sogar 4000-9000 so schlecht kann mein schaden dann ja wohl net sein



doch deine dps sind trotzdem schelcht. sonst würde sich ja wohl auch niemand drüber beschweren. und deine crits sind nicht sonderlich hoch. vlt solltest du dir mal einen class-guide durchlesen...

edit: gut nacht, ich mein wir wissen beide das ich recht habe ohne jeden zweifel. ich hoffe, du wirst deine fehler in nächster zeit einsehen.


----------



## Damatar (2. Februar 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> klar kannste das, aber wow ist ein "immer-besser-und-immer-schneller"-spiel. und die gamedesigner denken sich auch was bei den talentbäumen, dazu gehört nen hunter mit ungeskilltem aspekt und ohne "zum tode verurteilt" nicht dazu. und zu es beschwert sich niemand: hattest du nicht noch vor 10min ne geschichte erzählt, das sich jemand über deinen dmg beschwert?


oha 2 in ganzen wart ma 3 jahren , die schauen sich den dps an nem  billig mop in den ersten 3 gegner an und mopern, wie gesagt würd ich alles raus kloppen hätt ich nach 3 genger  kein mana und mit aspet der viper damit ich net omm gehe ren ich net durch ne ini da hab ich 50% schaden reduzierung, der wird angemacht wens  eng wird bzw zwschen den kämpfen und bissi zu reggen,  aber nur weils denn hern  zu langsam geht  fährt der mich an, wartet nichma wie es beim boss aussieht ,warum auch ,is auch etwas was ich net verstehe einerseits heulen se rummis alles zu einfach aber dann inner random grp heulen wens ma net in 5 minuten durch die ini durch bist ( hmm grad sagst noch du hast die stroy net verstanden und nu beziehst du dich auf sie)


----------



## Damatar (2. Februar 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> doch deine dps sind trotzdem schelcht. sonst würde sich ja wohl auch niemand drüber beschweren. und deine crits sind nicht sonderlich hoch. vlt solltest du dir mal einen class-guide durchlesen...
> 
> edit: gut nacht, ich mein wir wissen beide das ich recht habe ohne jeden zweifel. ich hoffe, du wirst deine fehler in nächster zeit einsehen.


lol ja schon klar  meine fehler ^^ geh schlafen junge du scheinst an hochmut zu leiden

edit:zudem  was erwartest du ich bin grad errst 80 bin alle inis druch und hab grad ma 3 heros gesehen , meinst equip wächst auf bäumen?


----------



## Hrogarth (2. Februar 2009)

sinnvolle frage, ein tank muss ja auch critimmun sein
nur leider finde ich es sinnlos stundenlang auf puppen zu kloppen um für einen 10er naxx deine dmg werte zu proklamieren.

da man ja, bevor man 10er naxx geht durch einige(viele) heros geht, einfach weil man perfektionist ist, und weil es einem zu dumm ist, sich von anderen ausstatten zu lassen, hat man einige dmg werte, die man für eine 10er naxx rnd grp angeben kann. und wer das dann immer noch nicht kann, recount draufmachen.
sinnvoll ist es auch nicht trash dps anzugeben, sondern nur was du bei bossen gemacht hast.

und mal ehrlich, wenn du dich unter 2000 dps hälst, gibts nen learn to play, oder nen spruch wie: geh nach nagrand oger killen, das ist sinniger. 
weiterhin empfehle ich dir das lesen von foren, das befragen von gut ausgestatteten klassengleichen spielern wie sie denn spielen usw usw. und eventuell ein überdenken deiner rotation bzw skillung. zu guter letzt überprüfe, ob dein equip verzaubert ist, du das maximal herstellbare zeug angelegt hast, wenn es besser ist als das was du bisher trägst, und ob du alle rufbelohnungen gefarmt hast.
(und an den topicschreibenden: wenn du unter 2000 dps liegst, im moment mit einem paladin, dann machst du echt was falsch, vielleicht besuchste lieber nen kochkurs als deine zeit in wow zu verplempern. oder lernst stricken)

wenn du über jene 2000 dps kommst, willkommen in naxx. 


und nun zur frage: warum fragt man nach den dps werten. ein random raid hat auch einen raidleiter, der die gruppe durch naxx leitet, loot verteilt usw usw. dem schliesst man sich an. er selber hat beim zusammenstellen der gruppe dafür zu sorgen, das viele bosse legbar sind, bzw man seine zeit nicht verplempert, weil sich die 9 grössten deppen ausm handelschat gemeldet haben, die sonst keiner mitnimmt. und da ist die frage nach dem dps doch berechtigt. wenn du nen auto kaufst, fragste den verkäufer doch auch: boah eh, wie viel pferde alter

und am ende, wenn ihr euch gut verkaufen wollt, schreibter auf die frage: wie viel dps machste die antwort -> das maximal mit meinem gear mögliche


----------



## Hrogarth (2. Februar 2009)

Damatar schrieb:


> es gibt keine falsche skillung weil jeder so skillt wie er das will das nen mann freiheit , individualismuss, und ich fahr mit der skillung seid 3jahren  jutt und bisher hat sich keiner beschwert , die meisten  sind eher überrascht wie gutt das klapt , seit dem dps wahnsin meinen einige aber sich das recht heraus zu nehmen mir sagen zu müssen was ich skillen soll hmmm ich zahle für mein account mit meinem geld da nehm ich doch an das ich so spielen kann wie ich das will , oder?




freiheit, das ist das stichwort, nur leider kapiert der dumme es selten, sondern wendet es sinnlos an

wie du die freiheit hast, zu skillen wie du willst, hat jeder raidleiter die freiheit zu sagen: du kommst hier nicht rein. deine skillung macht kein dmg

stellt sich die frage, was du dann mit der neu gewonnenen freiheit machst. ich empfehle dir, denk nach, ob du individuell sein willst, oder ob du raiden willst


----------



## Waschbaer87 (2. Februar 2009)

Von einem Tank wird erwartet, dass er für Heroic Instanzen Critimmun ist. Das geht nur durch normale Instanzen abfarmen, durch kaufen oder selbstherstellen. Von einem Heiler wird erwartet auch für die Anforderung brauchbares Equip zu haben. Da reicht je nach Instanz und Boss das frische lvl 80 Zeug plus paar Blues oder ebenfalls durch normale Instanzen Equip plus gekauftes.
Warum darf man dann nicht verlangen, bei den Damagedealern, ebenfalls für die Instanz ausrreichend equipped zu sein. Da equip ja aber auch nicht alles ist, sondern auch viel vom können des Spielers abhängt braucht man da einen Messwert für. DPS ist finde ich, ist ein sehr guter Messwert dafür. Warum darf ich als Tank oder Heiler, der sich die Mühe gemacht hat, gescheites Equip zu holen für Heroic-Instanzen nicht nach der Schadensleistung des DDs fragen?
Ich frage nach dem Schaden, und ich fühle mich im Recht dabei. Man spielt eine Hero als Gruppe. Jeder trägt seinen Teil dazu bei. Und wenn ich seh, dass einer in der Gruppe nicht wirklich viel dazu beitragt, sondern eher durchgeschleift wird finde ich das nicht richtig. Und wo ist das Problem wenn man danach gefragt wird? Wenn man genug dps fährt, nennt man halt den Wert und gut ist. 
Wenn jemand nach 3500dps fragt hat er allerdings auch nicht mehr alle xD Ab so 1700 von jedem DD aufwärts wird die Instanz angenehm und gut schaffbar.


----------



## Damatar (2. Februar 2009)

Hrogarth schrieb:


> freiheit, das ist das stichwort, nur leider kapiert der dumme es selten, sondern wendet es sinnlos an
> 
> wie du die freiheit hast, zu skillen wie du willst, hat jeder raidleiter die freiheit zu sagen: du kommst hier nicht rein. deine skillung macht kein dmg
> 
> stellt sich die frage, was du dann mit der neu gewonnenen freiheit machst. ich empfehle dir, denk nach, ob du individuell sein willst, oder ob du raiden willst


zum einen überhörich grad die tatsache das du versuchst mich unterschwellig alsdummzu bezeichnen, zumanderen die skillung reicht zumraidenkomplet aus, wie gesagt ich renn jetz nich in naxx bin doch net bannane ich red hier von nem fall im nexus, burg hc und turm hc war ich bisher auch schon ohne zwischen fälle und ohne  probleme ound ohne das wermekcert ich mach zu wennig dmg fakt isder da am mekcern war war nen mies equipter  frisch 80 gewordener eis dk der tankenwollte  , und ich hab auch schon erlebt das mann mich belechelt hat vor vio über dieskillung aber danach nich eine beschwerde kamm ,weilderdmg da war und alles problem lossging , mich regt das nur auf das nicht nur in hc sonder auch in norminis nach t8 oder wat weis ich verlangt wird mit dps auf ka lichking selbst nivo woes kei sinmacht , ja wenns dir net past was lädts du mich in die grp dan lass es doch oder nich? ich mein jeder muss seinequip erfarmen ,und wie ich sagte das wächst nicht aufbäumen, und das mit pvpequip für raidfarmen , das hatt ich schon , das is ma garnix das hat vieleicht ma bei bc gefunzt und das sehr spärlich weils da schon hier pvp  hat nix impve zu suchen ,  aber wen mann fragte wie kommt ich an equiptwens nicht ma in ne normini genommen wirst , holl dir pvpgear als antwort bekamm hat mans ma versucht ich mach das lieber auf meine weise das klapt auch,  will nur sagen das sich da leute zu sehr auf irgendwelchedaten versteifen ,und das immer mehr die selber net wissen was sie damit anfagen , anstadt eifach mall zu testenn,nochmals ich rede net von naxx


----------



## TvP1981 (2. Februar 2009)

Also ich mach mir immer den Spaß und Poste neben den DPS-Stats auch die Anzahl der entfluchungen, Heilung und sonstigen Supports für die Gruppe. Danach kann entschieden werden, wer für was würfeln darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dryadris (2. Februar 2009)

Wenn mich jemand nach meinen DPS fragt kommt von mir meist die Gegenfrage ala "Wie sieht es mit dem Raidsupport aus?" und damit sind diejenigen, die nur DPS-Starke DDs haben wollen weil sie's selbst nicht raffen, schonmal überfordert. Wenn dann noch auf die Frage nach Raidsupport mit einem "Wir haben einen super Tank dabei" geantwortet wird, dann lehne ich höflich, aber dankend ab. 

Je nach Support schwanken die DPS Werte bei ein und demselben Boss doch sehr beträchtlich und viele Klassen sind eben Supportabhängig. Je besser der Support (zb durch Moonkin oder Shadow), desto höher der erreichte DPS Wert. 

So viele Klassen haben im Raid ihre Aufgaben die sie erledigen müssen und die wichtig sind, so dass die Leute nicht nur auf ihre DPS festgenagelt werden sollten. Als Anhaltspunkt sind DPS durchaus gerechtfertigt, aber man sollte sich dann später auch nicht wundern, wenn der zum Entfluchen zuständige Mage in den DPS unter dem anderen Mage lag der nichts anders machen brauchte als Schaden. 

In einem Raid sollte nicht alleine nur auf DPS geachtet werden, sondern wer sich schon später das Recount anschaut um den Leuten später unter die Nase zu reiben wie schlecht doch ihre DPS waren, sollte vielleicht mal die weiteren Werte anzeigen die Recount liefert ob da nicht der Grund für zu finden ist. Aber bei den meisten gibt es lediglich 2 Faktoren die Recount liefert: Gesamtschaden und DPS der Rest wird mal ganz dezent unter den Teppich gekehrt, weil das wäre ja Arbeit das zu analysieren und vielleicht könnte man ja merken, dass man mit seiner Einschätzung falsch lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erpur (2. Februar 2009)

ich finde das mit der dps genau so albern wie die tatsache das im random runs tanks immer mit hp verglichen werden. Nap eqip aber 3 k hp mehr gz du bist mt.
Ich guck immer http://be.imba.hu/ oder im aresenal erfolge dann weiss ich was sache is. Oder man nimmt halt nur leute die man kennt.


----------



## QuietscheEnte22 (2. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es auch total schwachsin nach de dps frage denn wenn sowas kommt sind das leute die kein leben haben und total wow krank sind ich finde wow solte spass machen und man soll spass am spiel haben deswegen zahlt man ja auch gebühren für das spiel und für das geld möchte ich spass haben aber viele verstehen das nicht die sind völlig krank total krank. ich bin tank und nehme jeden mit und bin mit jeder gruppe ohne wip durchgekommen egal wieviel dps sie gefahren haben. ich frage auch kein heal wie viel hast du das ... und dass.. heal ist für mich heal. auc hwenn wips drin sein solten egal geht es eben weiter bis es klappt gibt 1000 möglichkeiten ne ini zu schaffen. und rom wurde auch nicht an einem tag erbaut.


also ich kann mit denen fühlen die die fragerei nach dem und das auf den sack geht.


----------



## Jayla (2. Februar 2009)

le-chuck schrieb:


> So gehört es sich.
> 
> Endlich gibt es auch die Pflicht vernünftig als DD zu spielen, anstatt die Schuld auf Tank und Heal abzuwälzen.



Und dazu sagt der dps-wert was aus? *g*

Am Dummie mach ich 3 k, krieg ich aber nicht unbedingt an den Boss ran, wenn ich mich als Caster Dauerbewegen muss und eben nicht die 3 sek stehenbleiben kann um den Cast rauszudrücken.
WENN das mal klappt hab ich oft gleich 14 k runtergeklopft, aber bis dahin dauerts dann was. Da sind Melees dann besser dran.

Die Frage nach dem DPS ist ungefähr so sinnvoll wie die Frage nach HPS. Spelldmg, crit etc. sagt da schon mehr aus. Und ob ein Gear gepflegt ist, sieht man eh so oder so erst im Arsenal.

Aber ich krieg inzwischen nen Kotzkrampf, wenn ich angewispert werde mit "Wieviel dps machste?"

Grundsätzlich dann 100.000.


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (2. Februar 2009)

Ich mag die Frage auch net so wie viel DPS fährst du aber z.b. in manchen Heros oder Naxx z.b. braucht man einen min. Dps Wert

z.b. Was bringt dir das wenn 3 leute 1k dps in HDZ4 Timerun fahren .. garnichts denn du wirst es nicht schaffen oder
in Turm der 2. Boss und der 3. Boss wenn da der DPS Wert nicht stimmt dann kannste es vergessen und in Naxx sowieso haste den Boss nicht schnell genug down --> Enrage und wipe 

Berechtigt ist die DPS Frage schon auch wenn sich mich schon sehr nervt aber dafür hat man ja Makros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Peace


----------



## Tymion (2. Februar 2009)

Aber mal ehrlich, warum darf Jeder Trottel (wirklich jeder, wie schlecht er auch sein mag) einen Tank mit 25k Leben ablehnen und sagen, ist zu wenig ? Selbst wenn derjenige dafür 40% Avoiddmg hat und Crit immun ist etc ???
Dann darf ich auch als Tank sagen, dass 1500 DPS in einer Hero Ini oder Naxx ein Minimum ist.
Wenn mein 75 DK in jeder Ini über 1500 Dps macht, dann kann das ein 80ger DD auch !
Ich mag das nicht, wenn ich als Tank vor allen DD´s auf Platz 1 stehe und dabei noch knapp 5% mehr gesamt Dmg mache als diese.
Ich finde die Frage nicht unberechtigt, natürlich geht sie einem auf den Sack, aber ein mindest Dmg muss einfach da sein, genau wie ein Mindest Life Pool oder ein mindest Plusheal da sein muss. Da bringt mir der beste DD nix.

Grüße Tymion


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (2. Februar 2009)

Mindest-DPS-Abfragen haben schon irgendwie Sinn, wenn jemand mit 800-900 DPS in ner Hero rumdröselt macht das die Fights nur länger und für die Heiler Manaintensiver - gut, einen davon kann man immer verkraften, aber mehrere geht net...
Lustiger ist da die "Ey wieviel Addheal haste"-Frage. Fragt man mich dies landet der Frager sofort ohne Umschweife auf ignore. Priester definieren sich nicht per Addheal, sondern per Manareg incast - wem nutzen 2k+ Addheal, wenn gegen Mitte des Bossfights ein "OOM" und damit der Wipe kommt?


----------



## Kaldreth (2. Februar 2009)

Ich finde dass die DPS Abfrage vollkommen in Ordnung ist! Bei mir als Heiler wurde immer schon auf mein equipment geachtet! Warum sollte es da DDs besser gehen als z.B. den Tanks!? Wenn keiner der DDs über 1k DPS fährt, dann ist das genauso als wenn ein Tank 490 Verteidigung hat und 18 k Leben!


----------



## dergrossegonzo (2. Februar 2009)

Die armen Leute die Random irgenwas machen müssen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar manche heroics gehen nur mit genug DPS,einem guten Tank und einem guten Heiler.

Selbst der beste Tank wird sterben wenn der Heiler nix drauf hat. Selbst der beste Heiler kann 
einen grün/blau equipten Tank nicht am Leben halten.
Und selbst ein Heiler und ein Tank in T7 können nichts reissen wenn die 3 DDler im 1K DPS Bereich
rumdümpeln. Ist halt so.

In Naxx kann man viel mit relativ schlechtem Equip erreichen, aber bei Flickwerk ist allerspätestens
Ende. Ohne 2K DPS pro DDler und 2 critimmunen Tanks brauch man noch nicht mal einen Versuch
machen. Flickwerk macht keine Fehler, der steht nur da und wartet auf seinen Enrage.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch finde ich man kann  sich selbst nur verbessern wenn man weiß was man an Schaden machen kann.
Leider benutzen viele recount als Sch***vergleich-Tool. Na ja, wenn man sonst keine Erfolge im Leben hat....


----------



## Tomratz (2. Februar 2009)

Schönes Beispiel von Gestern Nexus hero:

Auf dem Weg vom neuen Boss (wir sind linksrum marschiert) zu Telestra meint der DD-Hexer, er muss
vorpreschen und ist natürlich prompt gestorben (mir ist der Tank immer wichtiger als ein DD der meint
er müsste mobs pullen). Kam schon der erste Mecker in Form eines "Thx für heal". 
Weiter gings und wir legten locker Telestra. 
Zwischendurch teilte mir unser Tank (ist n Gildenkollege, der mit mir zusammen die Gruppe aufgemacht
hat) mit, dass der Hexer nach Austausch des Heilers verlangt habe (da kann er lang kommen, unser Tank
weiss was ich kann und verlässt sich lieber auf mich).
Nächster Boss war Anomalus. Dreimal gewipet weil der Vollpfosten von Hexer sich nicht an die Anweisungen
des Tanks halten konnte oder wollte. Reaktion des Hexers, er leaved die Gruppe und nimmt auch noch die
ganzen gedissten Splitter mit.
Recount Abfrage zwischendurch zeigte zwar dass der Vollfpostenhexer im Gesamtdmg ganz oben stand aber
in den dps hatte er 800 (ja richtig gelesen 800) weniger als der Randommage und das als fullepic. Wahrschein-
lich wurde der Typ von seiner Gilde durch alle Inzen gezogen, skill hatte er jedenfalls keinen. Hat ständig dem
Tank die Aggro geklaut.
Wir haben schnell einen unserer Gildies in die Gruppe geholt und dann gleich im nächsten Anlauf Anomalus
ganz locker und easy auf die Bretter geschickt.
Ormorok überhaupt kein Thema, genau wie bei Anomalus, plötzlich keine Toten mehr, Heilung völlig ausreichend.
Einzig der Endboss hat uns paar Probs verursacht, da geb ich sogar zu dass es an mir gelegen hat (hab meine
Aktionsleisten umgestellt und deshalb paar mal falsche Taste erwischt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Trotzdem lag der Drache schlussendlich auch und keiner hat sich mehr über die Leistung des Heilers besschwert,
im Gegenteil, es kam von den zwei Randoms die Frage ob wir nicht noch weitere Inis machen wollen weil die Gruppe
so gut funktioniert. 
Wäre mal gespannt gewesen wieviel DPS der liebe Hexer bei ner Frage danach angegeben hätte, wahrscheinlich
so n überimbaroxxorwert von 3,5 k oder so, gemacht hat er sie letztendlich nicht.
Was nutzen also Angaben über dps, wenn sie eh gelogen sein können?
Letztendlich geht es doch darum, dass die Bosse liegen und wenigstens noch einer von der Gruppe lebt oder?


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (2. Februar 2009)

@ Tomratz 

Sitmmt schon das es Hauptsache ist das der Boss liegt aber z.b

Gestern HDB hero Loken ^^ naja manche haben net überlebt nur mehr der Tank und ich Loken hatte aber noch gute 50k Life

wenn jz einer mit 1k Dps hergekommen wäre hätte der dern boss mit dem tank nimmer runtergeprügelt aber da ich 2,2k dps fahre haben wir es mit ach und krach doch geschafft und ohne dem richtigen DPS liegt kein Boss ohne 1 wipe und keiner will wipen is so

lg Peace


----------



## Starfros (2. Februar 2009)

ich sag da meistens " hmmm..... fast 18,3 cm ...und deiner ? "   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


DPS ist nicht alles , hab schon erlebt das dps höher lag bei einem aber in der dmg list 3 plätze unter mir stand.


Absolut no go , man kann auch mit frischen 80er eine HC ini hintersich bringen , man will einfach nur schnell durdch , marken abfarmen und epic evl. einsacken bzw. Splitter.

Das ist für mich nur der ware Hintergrund.


----------



## Tomratz (2. Februar 2009)

Peacemaker2142 schrieb:


> @ Tomratz
> 
> Sitmmt schon das es Hauptsache ist das der Boss liegt aber z.b
> 
> ...



Widersprech ich dir nicht, Dps ist durchaus wichtig, aber eben nicht alles.
Insbesondere wenn manche Spieler zwar jede Menge Dps fahren, dadurch
aber dem Tank die Aggro klauen und dann motzen wenn der Heiler sich 
nicht um sie kümmert bzw. wenn dann plötzlich die gesamte Gruppe 
Damage einsteckt ohne Ende und der Heiler dagegen nicht mehr anheilen
kann -> wipe.
Zu ordentlich dps gehört eben auch n ordentliches Aggromanagement


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (2. Februar 2009)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Zu ordentlich dps gehört eben auch n ordentliches Aggromanagement



Stimmt gebe ich dir voll recht aber jeder DD und wirklich Jeder sollte OMEN haben und wenn man dann sieht das man wirklich zu viel aggro zieht dann sollte man nur mehr autohits und so draufhauen und schauen das der tank wieder schön viel aggro bekommt aber wenn man seine Klasse spielen kann und Spiel Verständnis hat das ist so was eig. kein problem 

lg Peace


----------



## Wowneuling (2. Februar 2009)

Die nach der DPS fragen oder DPS vorgeben, sind meist diejenigen, die keine Lust zu Wipen haben, meinen jeder müsste alles über jede Instanz wissen und sich im Buffed-Forum aufregen, dass das Spiel viel zu leicht ist und man nur noch überall durchrusht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedak (2. Februar 2009)

Klar als Tank will man natürlich die besten dd haben um schnell durch die ini durch zu rushen und so wenig repkosten wie möglich zu haben, da ist es schon gut wenn man den ungefähren dps wert hat oder weiss das die Leute gut spielen können dabei sollte man natürlich wie hier schon angesprochen darauf achten ob jetzt die hc dps oder die raid dps gefragt sind den das ist ein kilometer weiter unterschied, den mit raidsupport fährt man weit mehr dps als ohne.

Andernseits könnte man auch bei der Frage nach der dps auch einfach nen selbsterdachten "guten" wert sagen die leute werden es eh erst merken wenn die ini fast zu ende ist das die dps nicht die ist die ihr geschrieben habt. Dann müsst ihr halt anders überzeugen dann werdet ihr bestimmt einen guten eindruck hinterlassen und ihr werdet wieder öfter mitgenommen.

Ansonsten muss man sich halt einen Freundes/Gildenkreis suchen wo man dann regelmässig mit geht den es ist immernoch besser mit leuten in eine ini zu gehen als sich rnd durch zu wipen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (2. Februar 2009)

Lustig find ich aber auch, daß sich viele von den "low-dps" Spielern NICHT mit anderen Spielern ihrer "Liga" abgeben wollen.
Die wollen dann nur in die besten Gruppen rein, damit's möglichst einfach wird.
Ist aber ja auch verständlich: Gerade 80 geworden, und da will man eben in den HC's die guten Sachen schnell abgreifen, und nicht
mit nem 20k Life tank, nem 1.5k ZM Healer und zwei anderen 800dps DD's rumwipen.

Ja, das war jetzt überspitzt geschrieben, aber genau das hab ich schon öfters erlebt. Oft liegt es leider gar nicht am Equip, sondern
einfach am Skill, wenn ich mit einem 4 Levels niedrigeren Char schon mehr dps am Boss fahre (und das mit 20% miss wegen meinem Level),
dann ist das schon bezeichnend.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Dennis118 (2. Februar 2009)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Widersprech ich dir nicht, Dps ist durchaus wichtig, aber eben nicht alles.
> Insbesondere wenn manche Spieler zwar jede Menge Dps fahren, dadurch
> aber dem Tank die Aggro klauen und dann motzen wenn der Heiler sich
> nicht um sie kümmert bzw. wenn dann plötzlich die gesamte Gruppe
> ...



Sorry, aber wenn der DD dem Tank die Agro klauen kann, dann ist der Tank schlicht weg schlecht


----------



## Dwarf (2. Februar 2009)

ich meine, ich unterstütz solche anfragen keineswegs, allerdings ist es doch wirklich ärgerlich, das wenn man zB tankt, und fürs reppen schicke 50G zahlt man wiped, wegen leuten die 800?! dps machen, als magier bzw hexenmeister.... 1.Frag ich mich allenernstes wie geht das.. und 2.war das schon zu 70 Zeiten eher "schlecht" :-) und jetzt mit 80, nunja *hust


edit:

ich vergaß passend zum Thema:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vq5csKvXCT4


----------



## DoctorMef (2. Februar 2009)

Hi!
Also ich findes das DPS schon ein rltv wichtiger Wert als DDler ist. Ich werde als Palatank auch nur nach HP gefragt und nicht nach vert./ausw/ etc.
Außerdem hat man dann schnell n Richtwert, da ich es hasse 60g repkosten zu haben, weil Leute 600-800 DPS auf nen null Movement Boss in ner Hero INI fahren. >.<


----------



## the-King_of-Wow (2. Februar 2009)

hi


----------



## Gnap (2. Februar 2009)

DoctorMef schrieb:


> Hi!
> Also ich findes das DPS schon ein rltv wichtiger Wert als DDler ist. Ich werde als Palatank auch nur nach HP gefragt und nicht nach vert./ausw/ etc.
> Außerdem hat man dann schnell n Richtwert, da ich es hasse 60g repkosten zu haben, weil Leute 600-800 DPS auf nen null Movement Boss in ner Hero INI fahren. >.<



wieso hat man 60g repkosten bei 600 dps? versteh den zusammenhang nicht xD oder willst du uns sagen das die mobs solange auf dich einhauen bis du rot bist?


----------



## darling - bealgun (2. Februar 2009)

@Dennis118: JEIN ^^ Wenn gewisse DDs mit BurstDMG dem Tank die Aggro abnehmen, so muss nicht zwangsweise der Tank Schuld sein. Bestes Beispiel sind die Jäger, die zB bei einem Bosspull draufrotzen, aggro ziehen, totstellen schmeissen und weiter Aggro ziehen, bzw knapp hinter dem Tank liegen. Ein Simpler Missdirect für den Tank könnte sowas verhindern. Gilt aber was Burst-Dmg anbelangt natürlich auch für Schurken und Magier.

Zum Thread: viele 5er Inis erlauben auch schwächere Mitglieder der Gruppe in der Ini, es ist aber lustig als Magier in Gundrak beim 1. Boss mehr als 50% DMG zu fahren, weil die beiden anderen DDs kein DMG machen und nur die Giftnova abbekommen.
Andersrum renne ich im DMG bei Naxx(25) den Jägern hinterher, die bei den Heilern auf Taube Ohren treffen, weil die einfach zuviel DMG fahren bei Missachtung des Aggromanagements. Sofern diese Jäger aber Ihre Heilung bekommen, sind sie in der Gruppe unverzichtbar als DmgDealer um erfolgreich Bosse zu legen.
Hat halt alles vor und nachteile. Und mein DPS liegt da zb je nach Ini zwischen 2-3,5k dps. Man muss nur damit auch umgehen können.


----------



## Thrainan (2. Februar 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> ja, und warum ? weil man vorher den tank fragt ..."crit immun???" und weil man den heiler fragt "wiviel + heal hast du ???"


Weil ich nett bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. ich habe einen 80er Heiler und einen 80er Tank. Mich hat seit WotLK noch niemand nach kritimmun und +heal gefragt. In aller Regel sind die leute froh Überhaupt einen Heiler oder Tank zuu finden. Ich war gestern sogar das erste mal mit meinem tank in hero innis und war knapp nicht kritimmun. Hat trotzdem geklappt, obwohl ich frisch 80 bin. Klar war schwerer als nötig, aber meckern doch eh immer alle das Spiel wäre zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar ich melde mich auch erst dann für eine inni wenn ich glaube diese schaffen zu können, aber anscheinend glauben mir das die Leute auch. Den sonnst würde man mich ja nicht ohne Werteabfrage einladen. 
Zu 70er zeiten hat auch fast nie jemand bei meinem Schamie opder meinem Jäger nach dps gefragt. Wenn ich die mal auf 80 hab, denke ich wird das ähnlich sein.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Februar 2009)

Gnap schrieb:


> wieso hat man 60g repkosten bei 600 dps? versteh den zusammenhang nicht xD oder willst du uns sagen das die mobs solange auf dich einhauen bis du rot bist?


Irgendwann hat aber nun mal der beste Heiler kein Mana mehr, wenn ein Bosskampf ewig dauert. Den Rest kannst du dir wohl denken oder? Oder bimmelt es immer noch nicht auf der langen Leitung?


----------



## Kujon (2. Februar 2009)

Dennis118 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn der DD dem Tank die Agro klauen kann, dann ist der Tank schlicht weg schlecht



b...shit ;-) immer diese unüberlegten pauschalaussagen, schäm dich XD

ich erzähl dir mal was: die aussage mag stimmen, wenn dd und tank schlechtes equip haben, aber auch da gibt es noch die chance zu verfehlen, wiederstehen, lag, ausweichen, oder der pyro kommt vor dem pull des tanks an. und schon hat der dd die aggro.

wenn beide high-end equip haben ändert sich das ein wenig: der dd fährt max damage, der tank hat aber so ein extrem schlechter wutaufbau, dass er automatisch auch probleme mit dem aggroaufbau bekommt. wenn der dd da nicht auf omen schaut, hat er die aggro blitzschnell.

dann kommt noch dazu, dass ein tank nicht 24/7 vor dem mob steht und aggro erzeugt. (mag wohl in der traumwelt des dd so sein --> aufwachen pls^^) ein tank hat ebenso die aufgabe, den schaden zu reduzieren und den heiler zu entlasten. in diesen momenten ist der aggroaufbau auch schlecht und ein crit kann da schonmal die aggro ziehen. und überleben des tanks ist wichtiger, als aggro. merkst du spätestens, wenn du beim geistheiler stehst, weil der tank abgenippelt ist ;-)

dann kommt noch das "flexible" equip: es kann durchaus mal sein, dass ein tank ins hp-, dodge-, blocken oder sonst in ein equip muss. dass da gewisse andere attribute auf der strecke bleiben, sollte wohl allen klar sein.


----------



## ThePr0phecy (2. Februar 2009)

darling schrieb:


> Wenn gewisse DDs mit BurstDMG dem Tank die Aggro abnehmen, so muss nicht zwangsweise der Tank Schuld sein. Bestes Beispiel sind die Jäger, die zB bei einem Bosspull draufrotzen, aggro ziehen, totstellen schmeissen und weiter Aggro ziehen, bzw knapp hinter dem Tank liegen. Ein Simpler Missdirect für den Tank könnte sowas verhindern. Gilt aber was Burst-Dmg anbelangt natürlich auch für Schurken und Magier.



Man muss halt seine Klasse auch spielen können. Ich spiele nen Hunter, fahre in den HC Inis locker 2,5k DPS und habe so gut wie nie Aggro. Ich caste vor jedem Pull Misdirection auf den Tank, mache dann FullDMG und sobald Misdirection wieder bereit ist, caste ich es erneut auf den Tank - wo ist das Problem. Mal abgesehen davon habe ich auch noch Omen3 ständig im Auge. DKs als DDs sterben nach meinen Erfahrungen dauernd, weil die meisten keinen Plan von Ihrer Klasse haben. 

Was mich auch ein wenig annervt im Moment ist die Tatsache das ich in den meisten Gruppen, einen DMG-Anteil von meist über 40% habe, da fragt man sich schon manchmal was die anderen DDs so machen, vor allem weil ich die Gruppenmitglieder vorher mittels Rawr überprüfe. Da wundert man sich schon, das Rawr einen DPS von 2K anzeigt, und der Typ der den DD spielt nur auf 1,2K kommt, da liegt der Verdacht nahe, das derjenige dann ein wenig in der Ini chilled....


----------



## Thrainan (2. Februar 2009)

Man muss halt bedenken, das der aggroaufbau bei den tanks schlechter skaliert, als bei den DD. 
Mit besserem equip wird omen wieder wichtig.


----------



## Borberat (2. Februar 2009)

DKs machen auch ständig Todegriff oder diesen anderen Spott -.-
Hab ich letztens so einem Plattenpanzer wieder ruhig versucht zu erklären das der Heiler
ihn beim nächsten mal sterben läßt wenn er nicht aufhört ständig aggro zu ziehen
, hat nix geholfen -.- Er hat nicht genau gerafft was denn bitte "spotten" ist... -.-
Naja der hat gut repkosten gefarmt das der healer aus meiner Gilde war und sowas dann einfach nicht mitgehealt wird,
dazu hatte er legendäre 7% dmg am ende der ini obwohl er die ganze zeit afk war, also typisch DK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dps ist doch sinnlos, dps auf was? Bombgrp mit >50 ziehen? Schaff ich locker 40k dps, Puppe? oO ein einzelnes Ziel,
das verfälscht ja meinen Bombwert!
klar sollten die Leute in ner Ini wenns geht über 800dps kommen, aber wenn nicht ists mir auch wurscht, ich kann auch alle grps einfach 3 mins länger rumtanken.


----------



## Blah (2. Februar 2009)

Ich generell find es total bescheuert, dass auf sowas geachtet wird. Es ist EIN SPIEL keine Lebensaufgabe.
Wieso nicht einfach ausprobieren, neues schaffen.. statt immer versuchen die einfachste und "sicherste" Variante zu gehen. Ein Spiel bedeutet auch Herausforderung.
Ich stell mir auf Tetris auch nicht ein, dass nur 4er Würfel runterkommen.

Den meisten Leuten geht es einfach nur um die scheiss Items die dort dropen. Niemand interessiert sich für die Geschichte um Naxx oder wie es wohl darin aussehen würde oder um einfach dabei zu sein, mit der Gruppe spass haben und ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis zu haben.

Finde es echt schade, dass ein Spiel so verkümmert.


----------



## dannyl2912 (2. Februar 2009)

Mit solchen Fragen sehe ich mich auch auseinander gesetzt. Ich versuche da immer mit Ironie drüber zu stehen. Aber schlimm ist es trotzdem. Unsere Tanks aus der Gilde in einer Random-Gruppe werden abgelehnt, weil sie 31-33k HP unbuffed haben. Was soll der Mist. Hab auch nen Kumpel mit einem Deff-Pala als Twink. Crit-Immun aber nicht genug Leben (24k mit SdK). Bis wir dem Heiler das beigebracht haben, dass es trotzdem geht, hat es ewig gedauert. Aber die Instanz wurde trotzdem gecleart. Was mich selbst betrifft, lasse ich mich auf solche Anfragen gar nicht ein. Wenn mir jemand blöd kommt, sage ich nur, dass ich über den Tank stehen werde. Habs selbst oft genug gesehen, dass viele DDler drunter stehen.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Februar 2009)

ist schwachsinn sowas 

immer dieses gefrage nach dps oder hps sry aber ich kenne doch meine hps nicht


----------



## dannyl2912 (2. Februar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ist schwachsinn sowas
> 
> immer dieses gefrage nach dps oder hps sry aber ich kenne doch meine hps nicht



Nachgucken kann ich das.

Letzter Flickwerk-25-Kill: 4125 DPS bei 787 HPS. Die Frage ist, inwieweit das aussagekräftig ist. Welche Bosse sind noch so gemacht, dass man alles rausquetschen kann? Keiner weiter.


----------



## Skusselbutt (2. Februar 2009)

ich frage als Tank nie danach wieviel DPS jemand fährt, mir ist auch in heroisch wichtiger dass sich an die Killreihenfolge gehalten wird und dass auch Hirn eingesetzt wird anstatt nur auf Recount geschaut wird. Bestes Beispiel vorgestern: 2 Krieger als DD in der Burg - einer macht anständig auf Totenkopf, der andere meint er kanns besser und haut volle Möhre auf das 2. Target drauf. Dagegen soll ich dann antanken? nach dem 3. mal hat der Heiler aufgehört ihn zu heilen und er ist so etwa 8 mal gestorben, dann nach dem Pärchen das 9. Mal - gegangen. Haben dann zu viert fertig gemacht und sowas kommt mir nimmer in die Gruppe. 

Seine DPS? unter dem des anderen Kriegers trotz besserer Ausrüstung... da reichts einfach nicht an Hirn und viel Spaß mit den Repkosten. -.-


aja in der Feste sollte man vielleicht doch auf die DPS schauen, ein Krieger mit 2k, ein jäger mit 1800 und ein Magier mit 1k DPS und es geht gerade noch so mit allen Trinkets des Tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;D


----------



## Kujon (2. Februar 2009)

ThePr0phecy schrieb:


> Was mich auch ein wenig annervt im Moment ist die Tatsache das ich in den meisten Gruppen, einen DMG-Anteil von meist über 40% habe, da fragt man sich schon manchmal was die anderen DDs so machen, vor allem weil ich die Gruppenmitglieder vorher mittels Rawr überprüfe. Da wundert man sich schon, das Rawr einen DPS von 2K anzeigt, und der Typ der den DD spielt nur auf 1,2K kommt, da liegt der Verdacht nahe, das derjenige dann ein wenig in der Ini chilled....



auch das muss man differenziert betrachten. in heros habe ich teilweise auch mühe, über 2k dps zu kommen, da die trashgruppen einfach nicht lange genug stehen. ebenso die bosse inzwischen. das kommt auf die klasse und die skillung an und daher ist eine hero-instanz einfach nicht die richtige plattform um solche dps-vergleiche zu ziehen. auch hier kann ein sehr schlechter dd einen anderen etwas besser dastehen lassen, da der mob dadurch länger steht und ich z.b. so meinen wert eher in richtung tatsächliche dps steuern kann. sind aber alle top-equipped und kennen zudem die beste rotation für ihre skillung wird der dps wert entsprechend sinken. vorallem bei klassen, die ihren schaden über zeit entfalten. (was nützt mir ein 9sek. blutungseffekt, wenn der mob nach 4 - 5 sekunden tot ist? aber ohne blutung machen auch meine anderen fähigkeiten weniger dmg...ist also ein teufelskreis)

das mass aller dinge ist patchwork in naxx (10er sowie 25er). dort kann man vergleichen, man muss sich nicht gross bewegen und kann die rotation auch richtig durchführen.

aber btw: es fragen immer alle nach dps, was mich eigentlich etwas wundert....wäre es nicht viel wichtiger, die taktiken zu kennen? oder zumindest die fähigkeiten der mobs/encounter? wieder die frage: was nützt mir eine mords-dps, wenn ich nicht weiss, wohin ich mich bewegen muss, wenn der encounter eine seiner fähigkeiten castet? ich finde teilweise die unkenntnis beim boss hinderlicher, als eine schlechte dps, meine meinung.


----------



## Jokap (2. Februar 2009)

Meine Ignoreliste waechst seit WOTLK ins Unermessliche. Mit diesen Dumpfbacken, die alles auf Zahlen reduzieren muessen, will ich nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Feandor (2. Februar 2009)

Oh mann.. ich find eigentlich nur lustig wie hier diskutiert wird um 2k (low) dps, movment noobs und SPielern den man nach 80 leveln beibringen muss wie man DPS fährt.
Recount is nen tolles Addon, gerade für spezielle Bosse (thaddius, Malygos) wo es auf den DPS ankommt und man sehen kann wer zu weit drunter liegt und wieviel. Ich würd sagen da ist es für Raidleader und mentoren geradezu essentiell solch ein Addon zu benutzen.

Zu hero Instanzen und diversen 10er runs kann ich nur sagen, das die leute die nach DPS fragen (wie ich zb wenn ich meinen Maly 10er auf die Beine stellen will), einfach erwarten das der Boss/die INstanz schnell und sauber abläuft, ohne zwischenfälle oder Spieler denen ich noch beibringen muss was eine Rotation ist. 
Denn das macht mir den meisten Spaß, schön schnell und flüssig durch Instanzen zu kommen.
Den Boss zu schaffen oder die Instanz zu clearen und sich darüber zu freuen das man das nach etlichen wipes geschafft hat, macht einem Spaß wenn man die ersten paar male an die Sache rangeht und ist spätestens dann vorbei wenn der Boss oder die Instanz des öfteren gecleart wurden.

Ich kann nur sagen, wen man schon anwhispert mit der Frage "wieviel DPS fährst du so oder wie sieht dein Equip aus" und der sich JETZT schon beschwert oder verhalten reagiert, den sollte man besser ausenvorlassen in den meisten fällen.
Das ding ist doch jeder der seinen Char vernünftig spielen kann findet dieses Addon völlig ok und jeder andere "gimp" ist natürlich dagegen und sieht es als schwanzvergleich an. Denn wenn man selber mit seinem Char nicht umgehen kann trotz 80ig leveln und etlichen Stunden und wenn mann dann noch von sonem "doofen" Addon als "low dps`ler" eingestuft wird.. na das würde mir auch nicht gefallen, also lösch ich das Addon gleich wieder (oder besorgs mir nicht). Nach dem Motto "was ich nicht sehe kann mich nicht fressen".


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (2. Februar 2009)

Je nach dem, was du für ne Klasse spielst, fährste auch anders DPS. Ich meine, während ein rogue seine mickrigen 9% mehr DMG und SnD permanent oben halten muss, um nicht abzukacken, muss ein DK nur auf die Skills drücken, die gerade frei sind und macht genug Dmg.

Dazu kommt nocht, wozu DPS bei Puppen messen, wenn man dann später bei Sartharion aufpassen muss, nicht von Lavawellen gekickt zu werden ?


----------



## hackle (2. Februar 2009)

dannyl2912 schrieb:


> Mit solchen Fragen sehe ich mich auch auseinander gesetzt. Ich versuche da immer mit Ironie drüber zu stehen. Aber schlimm ist es trotzdem. Unsere Tanks aus der Gilde in einer Random-Gruppe werden abgelehnt, weil sie 31-33k HP unbuffed haben. Was soll der Mist. Hab auch nen Kumpel mit einem Deff-Pala als Twink. Crit-Immun aber nicht genug Leben (24k mit SdK). Bis wir dem Heiler das beigebracht haben, dass es trotzdem geht, hat es ewig gedauert. Aber die Instanz wurde trotzdem gecleart. Was mich selbst betrifft, lasse ich mich auf solche Anfragen gar nicht ein. Wenn mir jemand blöd kommt, sage ich nur, dass ich über den Tank stehen werde. Habs selbst oft genug gesehen, dass viele DDler drunter stehen.



und genau hier ist der springende punkt der dich auf die palme bringen kann!
ich war zb letzte woche burg hero mit 2 anderen dds die unter 1k dps waren und das war sogar noch 200 weniger als der tank.
und genau wegn solchen leuten entstehen solche trends. wie man solche werte als 80er zustande bringt frag ich mich dennoch?


----------



## Gnorfal (2. Februar 2009)

jo, diese gefrage nach DPS ist totaler Mist /ironie off

Gestern erst  wieder 25er Archa Random gemacht.

Statistik:2x Try, 2x wipe
7 Spieler unter 1,8k DPS, 
6 unter 1,4k DPS 
Mein frischer 80er Hexer (ja, 4 std. vor Archa 80 geworden) mit 3! 70er pvp Teilen (war nie in neuen Inis) *Platz 3* im Recount.....
1 nicht-Tank DK 1034 DPS.....

ja, ich schmunzel auch: Über alle, die meinen DPS sein ein Wert, der der Schw*Verlängerung dient, der unbeachtet bleiben kann, der einfach"gar nichts über Skill etc. aussagt"

Big LoL von mir an dieser Stelle

Edit: Ich möchte noch anfügen, dass wenn man nur 50% activity (halbe Zeit afk ) in nem Raid hat *&* man nackig nur mit Waffe kämpft, man mehr DPS fährt, als besagt 1034......

Eben jene Schwachmaten mit lvl 80, itemlvl 174 und "ich-scheiss-auf-dps-gefrage", sind das selber schuld.

Ich persönlich gehe weder mit Randoms noch mit Festen Raids mit, wo 80er dabei sind, die unter 2k fahren:Wipen stellt für mich kein Problem dar, aber dauernd wipen, weil von 25 Mann 13 "angebliche DD Klassen" nicht mal das Minimumm erreichen, um Spass am Spiel (Spass am Spiel=etwas erreichen,ich spiel ja auch nicht um von vornherein NUR zu verlieren) zu haben.
Punkt.


----------



## Eltin (2. Februar 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> also wenn ich eine grp aufmache und noch den ein oder anderen random dazuladen muss, den ich nicht kenne, dann frage ich fast immer nach seinem dps
> 
> wenn dann so antworten kommen wie : "genug" oder noch schlimmer: "weis nich" dann wird der typ ganz schnell aus der grp entfernt weil er mit fast 100 prozentiger wahrscheinlichkeit
> ein noob ist und weder recount noch omen hat.
> ...



Ich schaff meine 2000DPS, aber wenn jemand fragt, bekommt er IMMER solche Antworten, im normallfall sind die, die Fragen diejenigen die < 1000 fahren und sich durchziehen lassen.

Was auch lustig ist, neulich HdZ4 hero: Tank fragte machen wir nen Timerun? Drei Leute antworten Nö... nach 21 Minuten droppte der Drache. DPS ist ein scheiß Wert wenn man sein Char nicht spielen kann. Was nützt ein DD der in den ersten 20 Sekunden 4000 DPS fährt und die restlichen 3 Minuten des Kampfes tot rumliegt? Was nützt die Aussage DPS bei einem Mage/Hexer etc wenn bei Mobs nur singeltargeten (welch Wortschöpfung) kann, weil der Tank, der nach den DPS gefragt hat, nur EIN Ziel tanken kann?

Liste kannst Du beliebig erweitern...


----------



## Jokap (2. Februar 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Dazu kommt nocht, wozu DPS bei Puppen messen, wenn man dann später bei Sartharion aufpassen muss, nicht von Lavawellen gekickt zu werden ?



Genau das ist der springende Punkt. Hinzu kommt noch ein Weiterer. Viele haben WoW inzwischen "durch". Es gibt aber auch durchaus Leute, die den Trend, alles in moeglichst kurzer Zeit machen zu muessen, nicht mitmachen koennen oder wollen. Ergo liegen sie im unteren DPS Bereich und werden von Raids ausgeschlossen. Allerdings ist so viel Denken bei manchen offensichtlich zu viel verlangt.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (2. Februar 2009)

Richtig, wenn jemand frisch 80 ist, und ne Hero Ini gehen will, wird aber nicht mitgenommen, dann frage ich mich, wie der an Equip kommen soll wenner nirgends mit darf  ich meine, für BU hero braucht man keine 2k DPS...


----------



## Metadron72 (2. Februar 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Richtig, wenn jemand frisch 80 ist, und ne Hero Ini gehen will,



dann hat er ja sicher die "normal" insten shcon nach seinen items abgeklappert und auch mal nach craft items geguckt, oder?


----------



## the_wuif (2. Februar 2009)

man kann ja erst mal die normalen 80er inis gehen, wie zb. turm oder oculus und bisschen equip farmen. 
Dort droppen auch gut sachen. Dann kommt man auch locker auf 1.7k dps und kann hero gehn, und man muss nicht mit 800dps in ne hero stürmen.

Tanks müssen ja auch erst mal critimun werden bevor sie heros gehen können. und das schaffen sie auch nur durch dropps aus normalen inis.
Also wiso sollten dds einfach so in heros reindürfen?


----------



## MadMat (2. Februar 2009)

Kujon schrieb:


> auch das muss man differenziert betrachten. in heros habe ich teilweise auch mühe, über 2k dps zu kommen, da die trashgruppen einfach nicht lange genug stehen. ebenso die bosse inzwischen. das kommt auf die klasse und die skillung an und daher ist eine hero-instanz einfach nicht die richtige plattform um solche dps-vergleiche zu ziehen. auch hier kann ein sehr schlechter dd einen anderen etwas besser dastehen lassen, da der mob dadurch länger steht und ich z.b. so meinen wert eher in richtung tatsächliche dps steuern kann. sind aber alle top-equipped und kennen zudem die beste rotation für ihre skillung wird der dps wert entsprechend sinken. vorallem bei klassen, die ihren schaden über zeit entfalten. (was nützt mir ein 9sek. blutungseffekt, wenn der mob nach 4 - 5 sekunden tot ist? aber ohne blutung machen auch meine anderen fähigkeiten weniger dmg...ist also ein teufelskreis)
> 
> das mass aller dinge ist patchwork in naxx (10er sowie 25er). dort kann man vergleichen, man muss sich nicht gross bewegen und kann die rotation auch richtig durchführen.
> 
> aber btw: es fragen immer alle nach dps, was mich eigentlich etwas wundert....wäre es nicht viel wichtiger, die taktiken zu kennen? oder zumindest die fähigkeiten der mobs/encounter? wieder die frage: was nützt mir eine mords-dps, wenn ich nicht weiss, wohin ich mich bewegen muss, wenn der encounter eine seiner fähigkeiten castet? ich finde teilweise die unkenntnis beim boss hinderlicher, als eine schlechte dps, meine meinung.




Genau. Bis ich (als Shadow) in eine normalen Ini die "pre"-casts durch habe, liegen die Mobs schon. Dabei meine ich auch Single.
Erstmal die 5 "Combopunkte"aufbauen. Auf dem nächsten Mob, wenns nicht zu lang Pause ist, geht dann schon ne Menge mehr Anfangsschaden.
Ergo teilweise unter 2K, Raid 2k - 3K im Schnitt und bei Vollbuff durch alle Klassen (und auch z.B. geskilltem Totem) knallt natürlich
noch viel mehr. Man kann es nicht vergleichen. Man kommt immer unweigerlich auf den Unsinn mit den Trash-grp.
30k-40K DPS z.b. am Trash vor der Witwe in Naxx. Null "Precast", voller AoE und ab.
Früher wurde höchstens auf die Bonus-Werte (Dmg/Heal) geguggt. Da aber einige keinen Plan davon haben, ist wohl schnell das Glotzen
auf Recount oder Pe***Meter in Mode gekokmmen.

Der Klassiker bei uns mal in Kara: Hexe(t): Nuke, Nuke, Nuke, Aggro, Nuke... ups... tot... und es kam was kommen musste:
"Hat wer DmgMeter? Wieviel hab ich gemacht,.... wieviel hab ich gemacht..?"

AMOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grüße

PS: /edit: Was bringt ein toter 10k DPS? NIX! Was bringt ein lebender 1,3k DPS?  Warscheinlich nen toten Boss.


----------



## Feandor (2. Februar 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Ich schaff meine 2000DPS, aber wenn jemand fragt, bekommt er IMMER solche Antworten, im normallfall sind die, die Fragen diejenigen die < 1000 fahren und sich durchziehen lassen.
> 
> Was auch lustig ist, neulich HdZ4 hero: Tank fragte machen wir nen Timerun? Drei Leute antworten Nö... nach 21 Minuten droppte der Drache. DPS ist ein scheiß Wert wenn man sein Char nicht spielen kann. Was nützt ein DD der in den ersten 20 Sekunden 4000 DPS fährt und die restlichen 3 Minuten des Kampfes tot rumliegt? Was nützt die Aussage DPS bei einem Mage/Hexer etc wenn bei Mobs nur singeltargeten (welch Wortschöpfung) kann, weil der Tank, der nach den DPS gefragt hat, nur EIN Ziel tanken kann?
> 
> Liste kannst Du beliebig erweitern...




Es geht um eine ungefähre einschätzung des Spielers und mit solchen antworten hilfst du keiner random grp und auch nicht dir selbst, weil sie dich wohl nicht mitnehmen. Der fall das nen DD in den ersten Sekunden 4k DPS fährt und dann nur tot rumliegt ist sehr unwahrcheinlich, die meisten die gut DPS fahren spielen auch dementsprechend, ausnahmen gibt es natürlich immer ABER lieber jemanden inviten der schaden macht aber hin und wieder Spielfehler, als nen low gimp der keinen Schaden macht und dieselben SPielfehler.. Diese von dir gepredigten Ausnahmen sind sehr selten bei Spielern die einen anständigen DPS Wert fahren.
Ich als Mage hab im 25er naxx etwa 7,7k DPS gefahren bei Thaddius und bin trotzdem nicht stehen geblieben als "plus" obwohl ich zur anderen Seite gemusst hätte (oder andersrum).


----------



## Buutze (2. Februar 2009)

Die leute einfach inviten ! wenn man während der Instanz merkt, das sie es nicht bringen, höflich darauf aufmerksam machen, ihm zu verstehen geben das das so mit ihm nicht geht und einen ersatz suchen.


----------



## Feandor (2. Februar 2009)

@Madmat 

Für deinen ungefähre DPS die du mit bestimmten Rotationen fährst gibt es Programme wie RAWR für die meisten Klassen, trage dein Equip ein deine verzauerung und schwups hast du alles Werte die du brauchst auf einen Blick, Natürlich kannst du keine 8k DPS von Thaddius angeben wenn dich wer fragt wieviel DPS du machst. Du kannst aber einen bestimmten fixwert angeben auf den es ankommt. 

ps.: was soll der quatsch mit 30-40k dps beim AOE bomben, so ein Müll hab ich auch noch nich gelesen. Ich hoffe du meinst damit den Raidps oder sonst was Oo


----------



## Feandor (2. Februar 2009)

Buutze schrieb:


> Die leute einfach inviten ! wenn man während der Instanz merkt, das sie es nicht bringen, höflich darauf aufmerksam machen, ihm zu verstehen geben das das so mit ihm nicht geht und einen ersatz suchen.



Das kann man sich sparen indem man nach DPS/equip/erfahrung fragt.. wenn man dann noch merkt "oh movmentkrüppel" ect dann kann man das immernoch in erwägung ziehen


----------



## Hishabye (2. Februar 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Je nach dem, was du für ne Klasse spielst, fährste auch anders DPS. Ich meine, während ein rogue seine mickrigen 9% mehr DMG und SnD permanent oben halten muss, um nicht abzukacken, muss ein DK nur auf die Skills drücken, die gerade frei sind und macht genug Dmg.
> 
> Dazu kommt nocht, wozu DPS bei Puppen messen, wenn man dann später bei Sartharion aufpassen muss, nicht von Lavawellen gekickt zu werden ?




EBEN...die DPS ist da Jacke wie Hose , wenn die Movementkrüppel DDs sich nicht nach vorn und hinten bewegen 
können und du reihenweise umfallen >.<

Und dann kommt: die Heiler haben zu schlecht geheilt...HALLO????

Mir ist es so ziemlich Wurst, ob man bei dem Boss 3 min länger brauct oder nicht oO 

Ich habe noch nie gefragt nach der DPS eines DD, entweder es passt zusammen oder nicht

Und meistens liegt es beim wipen nicht an mangelnder DPS der DDs, sondern
das wichtigte Taktiken einfach nicht befolgt oder falsch befolgt werden oO

Zudem Feste Hero:
Pala Tank
Schami DD
noch ein DD (hab grad die Klasse vergessen^^)
Todesritter DD 
und ich Bäumchen

der Schami hat etwas mehr DPS gehabt als der Tank, die beiden lagen so an die 1200-1400
der Todesritter hat grade mal 900 DPS gefahren...

und? Wir haben die Ini erfolgreich abgeschlossen, nur beim Raptor sind wir 2x gewipt 
Wo der Boss grad mal noch 3 % zum sterben hatte ^^

Also DPS ist nicht alles ;D


----------



## Yagilrallae (2. Februar 2009)

Sicherlich übertreiben etliche Leutchen in der Gruppesuche mit den gewünschten DPS-Werten.
Aber dennoch teile ich die meinung das nicht jeder frishce 80er DD´ler inne Hero gehen sollte.
Ich habe keine Lust als tank solche DD´s durchzuziehen und ebenso habe ich mich als Tank nicht durchziehen lassen.

Frisch 80 = craften, was craftbar ist, bzw. das Goldvorkommen hergibt, dann nonhero abfarmen, bis man auch mit anderen DD´lern in heros mithalten kann.
Ich kriege nen Krampf, wenn ich als Tank Platz 1 oder 2 im Recount belege.

Daher ist es durchaus angebracht auch mal ein paar Dps Werte anzugeben, sicherlich sind 3k + für ne hero übertrieben.
Aber 2k sind ganz locker für jeden DD machbar bei Bosskämpfen, sobald er wenigstens annähernd passendes Equip hat.
Und Trash-dps interessiert eh keinen halbwegs anständigen Spieler.


----------



## the_wuif (2. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Zudem Feste Hero:
> Pala Tank
> Schami DD
> noch ein DD (hab grad die Klasse vergessen^^)
> ...



Das geht aber nur solange der boss keinen enrage timer hat, wenn man mit so ner gruppe achavons kammer geht, dann wipt man da einfach, weil der boss bei 30% leben enraget und alles onehitet


----------



## Gnorfal (2. Februar 2009)

> Das geht aber nur solange der boss keinen enrage timer hat, wenn man mit so ner gruppe achavons kammer geht, dann wipt man da einfach, weil der boss bei 30% leben enraget und alles onehitet


selbst so erlebt, deshalb 100% signed


----------



## Feandor (2. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> EBEN...die DPS ist da Jacke wie Hose , wenn die Movementkrüppel DDs sich nicht nach vorn und hinten bewegen
> können und du reihenweise umfallen >.<
> 
> Und dann kommt: die Heiler haben zu schlecht geheilt...HALLO????
> ...




Eigentor.. gz


----------



## Trixan (2. Februar 2009)

Hypz schrieb:


> lol...alles unter 1600 dps man...
> als ich frisch 80 war und heros gehen wollte hab ich grad mal 1,1 k dps gefahren man muss den leuten auch mal ne chance lassen sich zu beweisen und equip zu sammeln.Aber ich meine es geht mit WOTLK sehr schnell innerhalb von 3 Wochen fahre ich nun 3 k dps egal welcher boss .
> DPS > ALL


aja auf 80 1.1k dps, ich hab 5 70er (vergelter, fury, beastmaster, frostmage, faustwaffenschurke) alle fahren schon auf 70 in burg/nexus zwischen 900-1,3k der pala sogar 1,5k dps equip ist s2 kara und 1-2 marken teile. inzwischen ist der pala 80 hat mit den ersten blauen 80er teilen schon 2k dps gefahren und fährt im mom 2,4-3k dps je nach grp. 

wer auf 80 keine 1,5k dps schafft an einem boss naja, entweder der ist halbafk, falsch geskillt oder einfach nur langsam. bin im moment heal geskillt mit dem pala und seh immer wieder hero gruppen wo die ddler grad mal 5-600dps fahren, soviel wie mein dk auf 62.


----------



## Gnorfal (2. Februar 2009)

> wer auf 80 keine 1,5k dps schafft an einem boss naja, entweder der ist halbafk, falsch geskillt oder einfach nur langsam. bin im moment heal geskillt mit dem pala und seh immer wieder hero gruppen wo die ddler grad mal 5-600dps fahren, soviel wie mein dk auf 62.


 und genau dies Heulbojen beschweren sich darüber, dass man nach DPS fragt......merkwürdig das


----------



## Rampadur (2. Februar 2009)

Super Sache!
Die Spieleranzahl ist so gewaltig geworden, dass man einfach nciht jeden kennen kann. Und in raids ist nun mal die DPS-Zahl und die korrekte Einhaltung der Taktiken notwendig.

Ich nehm keinen DDler in 5er Inis mit der unter 1k DPS fährt.
Für Naxx 10 will ich mindestens 1,5k sehen.
Und für Naxx 25 2k++.

Alles andere finde ich nicht akzeptabel, da sonst die Ausrüstung UND/ ODER der Skill des Spielers zu schlecht ist, so dass er den Raid behindern würde.

Neben der DPS- Zahl erfrage ich auch immer die Taktik-Kenntnis (gut einsehbar an Achievments).

Derjenige der dann diese Anforderungen erfüllt darf mit in den Raid. Sollte sich herausstellen dass er ncihts taugt wird er im Nachhinein immer noch ausgetauscht.
Eine Kette ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied.


----------



## Gnorfal (2. Februar 2009)

Alles signed, bis auf :





> Neben der DPS- Zahl erfrage ich auch immer die Taktik-Kenntnis (gut einsehbar an Achievments).


 totaler Quatsch, sry.
Nur weil jemand mal ein Gebiet erforscht hat, hat er keine besondere Taktik darüber, wie er über ein Gebiet fliegen muss....


----------



## Hishabye (2. Februar 2009)

Feandor schrieb:


> Eigentor.. gz




Wo ist da das Eigentor? oO


----------



## BlackBirdone (2. Februar 2009)

DPs in Hero inis ist mal sowas von Latte, die Begründung das bosse nicht umfallen hust das ja mal noch ärmer.

In Naxx Ak OS ja gut da muss schon bissel was kommen aber viele Bosse in Naxx sind DPS killer.

Wenn man fragt weiviel DPS man an Flickwerk fährt nun gut.

Wie messt ihr DPS mit Addons iss ja klasse WOW, an Bossen trash? Gesamt?

Ein Witz was hier manche für Werte haben wollen ^^

Und im 25 naja hust wenn man da 2k fährt und dafür nen Dk im Blauen Hero Zeug mit paar T7 Teilen der 4k macht kann man sich sowas leisten wo sindd da eure Probleme?

Wie sollen die neuen 80 auf solche werte kommen? durch 80 non Inis sicher nicht.


----------



## Gnorfal (2. Februar 2009)

Hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Eigentor


----------



## Mobmap (2. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde die Dps frage in ordnung als healer wurde ich auch immer nach addheal gefragt warum dds nicht nach dps fragen ?oO 
weil ich hatte schon dks die auf 80 1000dps gefahren haben und seit dem frag ich auch immer....


----------



## Wowneuling (2. Februar 2009)

Die Leute die soetwas wissen wollen sind Leute die WoW nicht wegen dem MMORPG-Faktor spielen. Sondern weil sie schnellstmöglich und möglichst bequem ohne weitere Anstrengungen das IMBA-Equipt haben wollen. Somit wieder was zum Protzen haben...

Sorry, aber diejenigen die nach einem Wipe die Gruppe verlassen, sich über Rep-Kosten aufregen, eine Gruppe perfekt zusammenstellen, nur Leute mit bestimmten min. Vorraussetzungen irgendwo mitnehmen (auch wenn man nur etwas an diesem Maß-aller-Dinge abweicht) haben den eigentlichen Sinn eines MMORPG *nicht *verstanden. Die Itemgeilheit ist leider aber wohl im Moment bei WoW der eigentliche Grund für viele zu spielen. Nicht der Grund mit einer großen Community die Welt zu erkunden. _(Anmerkung: Ein *Community*-Gefühl ist bei mir ohnehin in WoW noch nicht aufgekommen. Trotz das es das größte MMORPG ist, ist es ein Einzelkämpfer und Egotrip-Game - aber das ist ein anderes Thema)_


----------



## Gnorfal (2. Februar 2009)

> Und im 25 naja hust wenn man da 2k fährt und dafür nen Dk im Blauen Hero Zeug mit paar T7 Teilen der 4k macht kann man sich sowas leisten wo sindd da eure Probleme?


#
Ja ich versteh Deins grad net: hast Du nicht einen Post gelesen?
Wenn alle 2k fahren würden,WÜRDEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann gäbe es wohl keinen x-seiten langen Heulthread zu diesem Thema


----------



## Gnorfal (2. Februar 2009)

> Die Itemgeilheit ist leider aber wohl im Moment bei WoW der eigentliche Grund für viele zu spielen. Nicht der Grund mit einer großen Community die Welt zu erkunden. (Anmerkung: Ein Community-Gefühl ist bei mir ohnehin in WoW noch nicht aufgekommen. Trotz das es das größte MMORPG ist, ist es ein Einzelkämpfer und Egotrip-Game - aber das ist ein anderes Thema)


Ich nehme an, Du gehörst zu der Fraktion Spieler, für die ein Lagerfeuer in OG, bei dem über den Sinn des Trolldaseins geschwafelt wird, das nonplusultra an WoW darstellt.

Alle anderen, die ein bissel was anderes machen im Game, um die immensen Kosten von 13 cent die Stunde zu rechtfertigen, sind für Dich Itemgeile mit viel zu kleinem Geschlechtsteil, die was kompensieren müssen.....ka obs für Dein Denken nen Fachausdruck ausser Ignorant gibt....


----------



## Tomratz (2. Februar 2009)

Dennis118 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn der DD dem Tank die Agro klauen kann, dann ist der Tank schlicht weg schlecht



Kam vielleicht falsch rüber deshalb nochmal zum Verständnis, oder kapier ichs nicht? (bin ja nur dumme
Heilschlampe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Ich kenne es so, dass der Tank antankt (daher ja auch sein Name) und die DD's nach einer gewissen
"Antankzeit" anfangen ordentlich Damage zu machen.

Der genannte DD (und nur den und solche, die so spielen wie er meine ich) hat nun dem Tank eben *nicht*
diese Zeit gelassen sondern von Anfang an Casts gespamt -> Tank hatte gar keine Gelegenheit genug
Aggro aufzubauen -> Wipe

Ich kenn den Tank seit längerer Zeit und hab es bisher nur einmal (in zitierter Ini) erlebt, dass er die 
Aggro nicht halten konnte.

War halt wirklich ein überimbaroxxorfullepic-dmg-Hexer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit sagt mir gerade dass einige Vorposter zum Thema Aggroklau schon sehr gute Antworten gegeben
haben.


----------



## Mandragon81 (2. Februar 2009)

Ich selber "Tank aus leidenschaft" bin froh darüber das nun auch endlich DD´s vorab klarzustellen haben auf welchen stand sie sind und wie gut sie einer Gruppe/Raid weiterhelfen können.

Movement etc interessiert mich nicht weil das von jeder Klasse vorrausgesetzt wird diese Argumente braucht mir keiner zu bringen.Beherscht das einer nicht fliegt er egal wie gut er heilt egal wie gut er schaden austeilt ein Tank muss das auch immer draufhaben sonst ist es eh gelaufen.

Als Krieger Tank fahr ich in der Regel ne 1200 Dps in ner inni. Ein DD der wie das wort schon sagt für Damage zuständig ist hat mindestens 50% mehr schaden zu fahren als ich also 1800 Dps was wirklich nicht die Welt ist wenn man seine Klasse beherscht und schonmal was von Rotation gehört hat.

Vor diesem "Trend" hat man ein  jedes nichtgelingen auf die Tanks oder Heiler abgewetzt nun zeigt es sich ob das wirklich immer der fall ist. 

Ein gutes beispiel  ich selber bin full 25er eqipt  "http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Durotan&n=Mandragon" und hatte vor kurzem das bedürfniss nach HDS Hero zu gehen  ansich keine grosse herausforderung bei meinem eqip stand  darüberhinaus noch meine persönliche Healschamanien eingepackt die den gleichen eqip stand hat wie ich.

Nun da sollte man doch denken das nichts mehr schiefgehen kann... da wir an dem abend noch raiden wollten und nur 45 min noch zeit hatten musste es also schnell gehen. In der suche wurde auch prompt nen heiler,Tank gesucht für besagte inni  also gleich angewispert wie es mit Dps aussieht da wir nicht viel zeit haben . Gleich antwort bekommen das es gut aussieht.

Das eqip schaue ich mir generell nicht an da auch grün/blau eqipt spieler meine mindestanforderung von 1800 dps in der regel erfüllen können. Nun ja schlussendlich nach 30minuten und nichtmal vorm 2ten Boss entnervt aufgegeben . Die DD´s haben es alle 3 nicht geschafft 4stellig zu fahren den ersten Boss hab ich mit der Heilerin allein gelegt weil die leute sich nicht bewegen konnten und nicht verstanden haben aus dem wirbelwind rauszugehen... Also ganz ehrlich in der zeit hätte ich das alles auch ganz ohne DDs geschafft mit meiner heilerin da spare ich mir den ärger und weiss woran ich bin.

Wenn ich Random gehe gibts nur noch Dps abfrage genauso wie ich immer bereitwillig erkläre wieviel life Dodge etc ich habe und die heiler ihren healboni angeben.

Gleiches recht für alle


----------



## Crosis (2. Februar 2009)

das tollste ist das dps werte niemals das können des spielers wiederspiegelt. habe nen mage mit ner 3,3k dps locker abgezogen als destrohexer mit ner 3k dps. er war nicht einmal afk und ist auch außer bei nem wipe(war btw naxx10) nicht gestorben. tja dots ziehen die dps runter bei destro recht gut spürbar



> Kam vielleicht falsch rüber deshalb nochmal zum Verständnis, oder kapier ichs nicht? (bin ja nur dumme
> Heilschlampe dunno.gif )
> 
> Ich kenne es so, dass der Tank antankt (daher ja auch sein Name) und die DD's nach einer gewissen
> ...



wenn ein tank einen 5k crit am anfang des kampfes nicht wegtanken kann ist er zu schlecht. seit wotlk ist es spätestens so das der dd schon fast zeitgleich am mob ist wie der tank(und ganz ehrlich habe fast keinen tank gesehen der meine 7k chaosbolts[5er ini] nicht wegtanken konnte) wer sowas nicht schafft hat seine skillung verfehlt wenn er auf 80 ist


----------



## Bloodpak (2. Februar 2009)

> Hier:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colisa (2. Februar 2009)

Ich seh schon, alle die sich über recount aufregen, haben noch keine afkler durchgezogen, bzw Leute, die an einem Rechner mit 2 accounts in deiner Gruppe sind. Das ist so, als ob man zu 4 spielt. Recount bestätigt das. Ich hasse solche Leute.
Wenn man afk geht inner hc(die meist20-30mins dauert), warum meldet man sich überhaupt an?
Da kicke ich sofort.
Wenn ich als Tank mehr dmg mache als die dds: Ich kicke.
Und siehe da: die Leute geben sich etwas mehr mühe.
Wenn ich öfter auf diesselben Leute treffe und die immer noch so spielen, frag ich nach. Dann kick ich trotzdem(!) und frage mal bei seinem Gildleader nach, was das für n Pappenheimer ist.
Leider hab ich nicht immer lead, echt ärgerlich^^
Aber nur so gehts fix.
Aber: ich hab ja gelesen, das es Leuten immer wieder Spass macht, 30mal zu wipen......in so einer Gruppe kicke ich selbstverständlich keinen....ICH geh dann freiwillig.
recount zeigt aber nicht nur den Schaden, sondern auch andere Dinge(vor allem für 10er/25er wichtig) : Despellen zum Beispiel.
Immer wieder interessant, warum weiss ich net, aber meist despellt nur einer oder max 2 mann richtig, ich rede hier net von einmal despellen.
Daran erkent man, wer hier wirklich reinpasst. Die, die nicht oder kaum despellen, passen in den 30mal-wipe-raid.
Deswegen gibts ja auch funraids und raidgilden.
Komischerweise sind immer die besonders allergisch gegen recount, die meist NICHT in raidgilden sind^^.
Ebenso werden Leute aus topgilden sofort mitgenommen.....warum wohl? ^^
Und wer Leute erlebt hat, den man Ihren char erklären muss(z.B.k:seuchen einsetzen, um dmg zu erhöhen), da hab ich keinen bock mehr drauf, es sei denn, derjenige erklärt anfangs, das er neu ist und nicht so die Erfahrung hat.(kann ja in naxx durchaus sein).

So, ich hoffe, ich hab jetzt allen, die recount/dps hassen, ordentlich auf den Schw.... getreten.
Ohne recount wünsche ich euch happy-wiping in naxx(einfach afk-duschen, das sind die besten^^)


----------



## BlackBirdone (2. Februar 2009)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Kam vielleicht falsch rüber deshalb nochmal zum Verständnis, oder kapier ichs nicht? (bin ja nur dumme
> Heilschlampe
> 
> 
> ...




So isses ein großes Problem, ist aber leider oft auch angewohnheit.
Wenn ich mit Gildies geh weiß ich ich kann nach 2Sek anfangen (auch Hexer), überträgt sich leider oft auch mal auf raadom, aber OMEN FTW das sieht ei ngescheiter spieelr ja und wartet dann nochmal nen mom.

Oft aber auch gesehen LEute die ihre Klasse einfach nciht können. Wenn ich im Hero alle sehe das ein Tank 200k Aggro hat nach nem Kampf und ich mit 198k dahinter und man nach alen paar Hits wartet weil der Tank es net gebacken bekommt AGGRO zu ziehen naja ich weiß net ^^.

Klar Hexer kann man nicht als Wert nehmen wir hauen eh sovel AGGRO raus das sicherlich Tanks das grauen kiregen.



Gnorfal schrieb:


> #
> Ja ich versteh Deins grad net: hast Du nicht einen Post gelesen?
> Wenn alle 2k fahren würden,WÜRDEN
> 
> ...




Ich hab schon gelesen ^^

Ich geb ml ein Beispiel:

NAXX 10 mit gildies wie üblich unterwegs.

Stehen vor Flickwerk.

DK und HEXER (ich) imemr vornn ei nShdowpriest dabei der auch im 10 net soviel macht(ist uns aber latte Spaß FTW) so und nun zieh ich davon am DK mit 3k und dann kommt der shadow und zioeh mit 2,5k am DK vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   .
sosnt immer gnaz untten und nu oben, wie kommt das?

Ja Caster und Movement, einmal bewegen bricht unsere DPS gewaltig währent nen Meelee auch beim rumziehen des Bosses noch volle DPS fahren kann.

Verkennen viele!

Vllt sollte man noch hinzufügen wei lich jetzt mein vorposter lese das manche einfach nur EPIXgeile Spieler sind die nach 2 Wipes aufgeben.

Bildlich"25 Random Naxx run sind bei Noth 1 WIPE 1 ner!!! Zietat" OMG das schaffen wie niemals " 
PLAYER LEAVE, PLAYER LEAVE PLAYER LEAVE PLAYER LEAVE.

Mich stören auch 30 wipes nicht, manche sind einfach net gewohnt mal zu Wipen und heulen lieber rum.


----------



## Wowneuling (2. Februar 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Du gehörst zu der Fraktion Spieler, für die ein Lagerfeuer in OG, bei dem über den Sinn des Trolldaseins geschwafelt wird, das nonplusultra an WoW darstellt.


Nein, habe den Kochberuf nicht erlernt - ergo: Kann ich kein Lagerfeuer machen.



> Alle anderen, die ein bissel was anderes machen im Game, um die immensen Kosten von 13 cent die Stunde zu rechtfertigen, sind für Dich Itemgeile


Ja, alle die den ganzen Tag nichts anderes in WoW machen als von einer Instanz in die nächste zu rennen. Bedingungen für einen Gruppeninvite aufstellen, die jede instanz binnen 1 Stunde nieder kloppt (30min Klozeit sind da schon drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - ja, das sind für mich Leute die nur WoW spielen um geile Items zu bekommen und den Sinn eines MMORPG nicht kennen.



> mit viel zu kleinem Geschlechtsteil, die was kompensieren müssen


Keine Ahnung aus welcher BILD-Ausgabe du das abgeschrieben hast, aber in meinem ganzen Post steht kein Wort (nichtmal eine Andeutung) über eine evtl. ungenügende Ausprägung männlicher primärer Geschlechtsmerkmale der betroffenen Personen...



> ....ka obs für Dein Denken nen Fachausdruck ausser Ignorant gibt....


Da "Ignorant" zwar ein Fachausdruck ist, aber hier nur von dir gewählt wurde weils toll klingt, aber nicht passend ist, sage ich dir gerne was man zu meinem Post als Fachausdruck sagen kann: "subjektive Wahrnehmung".

Warum glaube ich, dass du einer jener Spieler bist, die solche DPS Vorgaben haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thogrimm_ (2. Februar 2009)

fassen wir also einmal zusammen:

Die meisten DDs regen sich über DPS abfrage auf und argumentieren, das DPS keinerlei Rückschluss auf den Skill zulassen, bzw die stumpfe frage "DPS?" zu ungenau ist (Boss DPS, buffed, unbuffed, Trash usw).

Die Healer und Tanks begrüßen den neuen Trend im allgemeinen, da nun auch die DDs Farbe zeigen müssen und nicht immer nur nach Crit Imunität und Addheal gefragt wird.


Ich find, dass dieses Schubladen denken bei der Frage nach DPS fehl am Platze ist. Ich (der ich selber Tank bin) würde bei Non Heros und Heros nie auf den Gedanken kommen nach DPS zu fragen. Wenn ich in der Inni merke "okay, der 80er Hexer fährt am Boss knappe 1k DPS, was ist da los?" denk ich mir meinen Teil und sprech ihn in manchen Fällen drauf an, generell hat man in Heros aber nur das Problem das der Heiler oom geht und das passiert auch bei low DPS nur in den seltensten Fällen. Da finde ich es persönlich schlimmer, wenn ein DD zum 3ten Mal im Eisatem in TU verreckt oder der zuständige Meelee in BU vergisst die Frostgräber zu öffnen. 

Beim Raid sieht es aber anders aus. Wenn ich Raiden gehe erwarte ich von den andern Spielern ein gewisses Maß an Erfahrung, das heißt eine bestimmte DPS (und damit meine ich Boss DPS, an Encountern die man gut vergleichen kann, z.b Flickwerk oder zur Not an einer Bosspuppe), Kenntnisss über die Raidinstanz sowie die enthaltenen Bosse (mal ehrlich warum soll immer nur der Tank bescheid wissen? Das reicht für Heros aber wenn jemand Raiden will hat er sich gefälligst zu informieren!). Hinzu kommen die üblichen Kriterien wie Reife (ganz ehrlich ich brauche niemanden im Raid der nach jedem Kampf Recount spammt auch wenn er 4k Boss DPS hat), Movement usw.

Durch das zugegeben doch recht Niedirge Schwierigkeits Niveau in WotLK ist die Unsitte aufgetaucht 80 zu werden und "gleich mal 'nen Rdm Naxx Raid suchen, need Epixxx". Hey, kein Thema wenn man das mit der Gilde macht. Kein Ding wenn man in einem 10er Raid einen hat der vorher vllt noch ein paar Heroics hätte gehen können. Aber wenn ich als mühsam gecrafted und Heroic equipter Tank in einen Raid eingeladen werde in dem 6 Leute blau/grünes Quest Equip trägt muss man kein Prohpet sein um sich den wahrscheinlich Verlauf des Instanzbesuches vorstellen zu können.

Was ich damit sagen will:
Pre-Raid sind DPS fragen absolutes No Go (außer man will gezielt was erreichen wie Time Run in HDZ4 usw)
Aber im Raid haben Tanks und Healer das RECHT zu erfahren, was ein DD im Optimalfall leisten kann.

Und an alle DDs die maulen "DPS sagt gar nix, bla 20 sek 4k und dann tot, bla durchgehen 1,2 k ... " (entschudligung an dieser Stelle):
Ihr fragt die Tank und Heiler seit Jahren nach Crit Imun und Addheal. Habt ihr je einen Tank wimmern gehört: "Wäh ich bin zwar nicht Crit Imun kann aber super Tanken" (oder umgekehrt Crit imun aber verliert dauernd die Aggro) oder ist es noch nie vorgekommen das dem 1337Imba2,5k Addheal Heiler jemand unter der Hand weggestorben ist weil er Brain AFk war oder sich nebenher zu intensiv mit der Hand in der Hose rumgespielt hat und man im Nachhinnein doch lieber den mit nur 1k Addheal aber 100% Anweseheit mitgenommen hätte?"

Damit will ich sagen: DPS (wobei hier Boss DPS der ausschlaggebende Wert ist) sagt zwar nichts über euer egventeulles Können aus, aber es gibt uns Nicht DDs doch einen Richtwert nach dem wir euch beurteieln können, so wie es bei uns die Frage anch Crit und Addheal tut.

DPS ist nicht die Welt wie immer gilt 
Erfahrung (bosskenntnis, movement (!) ) > DPS > Equip

aber hört auf euch darüber zu beschweren, dass Tank und Healer angefangen haben - zumindest grob - die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen!

so long


----------



## Amoenitas (2. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin Level 80, bis auf ein Teil Fullepic, davon die Hälfte Item Lvl 213 und fahre trotzdem nur 1400 DPS... was mache ich falsch?!?




P.S.: Bin Holypriest.


----------



## Tribute (2. Februar 2009)

Sooo nacha langem lesen muss ich nun auch was in diese ewigen Whinethreads schreiben^^

Meiner meinung nach ist es so, das seit WoW "so einfach" geworden ist, einige denken sie können AFK / brainAFK
oder sonst was durch ne ini, da sie ja trozdem ge"cleared" wird auch ohne meine (geistige) Anwesenheit.

Das hat zur Folge das ich (80 DK) damals mit grün/blau equip deutlich höheren DMG (ca. 1,5 -1,8 weis nicht mehr) gefahren bin
als manch ein DK fullepic equipt (der kam nicht mal an die 1000 ran..)

Da denk ich mir auch ok.. macht sinn zu fragen teilweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Februar 2009)

Crosis schrieb:


> wenn ein tank einen 5k crit am anfang des kampfes nicht wegtanken kann ist er zu schlecht. seit wotlk ist es spätestens so das der dd schon fast zeitgleich am mob ist wie der tank(und ganz ehrlich habe fast keinen tank gesehen der meine 7k chaosbolts[5er ini] nicht wegtanken konnte) wer sowas nicht schafft hat seine skillung verfehlt wenn er auf 80 ist



Wenn die lieben DDs nicht mal abwarten, bis der Tank überhaupt im Kampf ist (Pull über Gewehr, Mob kommt auf den Tank zu - irgendwer fängt an, Schaden zu machen, bevor auch nur der Hauch einer Chance gegeben ist, Aggro aufzubauen), dann ist das nicht mehr "wegtankbar" - vor allen Dingen nicht, wenn keine Wut da ist, um überhaupt Aggro ziehen zu können. 

Wer es konsequent nicht schafft, die Schockwelle oder den Donnerknall abzuwarten oder gar meint, der Tank pulle ihm zu langsam, der stirbt erst einmal - wenn er dann nicht unter "Noob! l2p!"-Geschreie seinerseits freiwillig geht, dann wird er gekickt. Lieber mache ich eine Ini zu Viert als mich mit solchen Leuten herumzuärgern. Außerdem ist es ja nicht so, daß es einen DD-Mangel gäbe.

Es ist merkwürdig, daß man teilweise richtige "Dämmätschsäue" mit jeweils über 2k DPS dabei hat und nicht einmal die Aggro verliert, während man bei manchen wesentlich schwächeren Gruppen dauernd hinter den Mobs herrennen darf. Fokus-Fire und ein ausgeglichenes Aggro-Management sind bei manchen Spielern auch nach 80 Leveln nicht angekommen.


----------



## Wowneuling (2. Februar 2009)

Nur mal so eine Frage in den Raum: Wie sollen Leute ihre DPS erhöhen, wenn sie erst eine hohe DPS Zahl brauchen um überhaupt in Hero-Instanzen mitgenommen zu werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selber mache i.M. mit meinem Magier ca. 1,3k DPS. Laut den meisten Logiken hier zu wenig um Heroinstanzen zu machen. Nur wie soll ich mehr DPS machen? Die ganzen Nonhero-Instanzen habe ich abgegrast, da ist also kein besseres Equipt zu erwarten...Ideen? 

Noch eine Frage beschäftigt mich: Seid ihr komplett Lila in eure ersten Heroinstanzen gegangen? Vielleicht sollten manche mal in ihre eigene - sicherlich nicht all zu weit zurückliegende - Vergangenheit schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## War-Rock (2. Februar 2009)

Wer ist eigentlich auf die gloreiche Idee gekommen zu sagen das man DPS "fährt". Ich mein, ich fahre mit dem Auto oder mit der hand über etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Kann mir irgendwer verraten woher das kommt man DMG fährt und nicht macht? Würde mich mal interessieren... xD


Zum Thema, Ich finde das immer lustig, wenn irgendwelche selbst ernannten IMBA DDs meinen, sie seien IMBA wenn sie 0,1 Sekunde nachdem der Tank das Target erreicht hat einen pyro, chaos, etc. Krit raus hauen, aggro bekommen und meinen: "OLOLOLOL, Aggro!!?ß!!!1111"

Oder Jäger die nicht Todstellen nutzen, hexer die nicht Seele Brechen, Mages die nicht Eisblocken, oder was es sonst noch alles gibt. Ich meine selbst wenn der Tank nicht der Beste im Aggro aufbau ist, muss man es ihm nicht unnötig schwer machen. 2-5sec Antanken lassen und zur not entsprechende Talente/Fertigkeiten nutzen, außerdem Targets einhalten, wenns dann immer noch probleme gibt, kann man immernoch über den Tank reden...


Zu AFK DDs:
An aktivität lässt sich im Recount auch einiges Ablesen. Außerdem DPS sind egal, solange der Gruppen/Raid DMG stimmt. Wenn ich einmal Critte und dann sterbe hab ich imba DPS , aber trage kein bisschen dazu bei den Typen schnell zu legen. Als Affliction Hexer z.B. kann man mit Elements den Raids/Gruppenschaden bei entsprechendem Lineup gut anheben, macht aber weniger DPS als wenn man Pain setzt...
Also alles immer im Context betrachten...


----------



## Gnorfal (2. Februar 2009)

> Ich nehme an, Du gehörst zu der Fraktion Spieler, für die ein Lagerfeuer in OG, bei dem über den Sinn des Trolldaseins geschwafelt wird, das nonplusultra an WoW darstellt.
> 
> Nein, habe den Kochberuf nicht erlernt - ergo: Kann ich kein Lagerfeuer machen.
> 
> ...


vielen Dank, dass Du die Antwort auf Deine Fragen und meine Vermutungen selber stellst. Das macht es leichter.
Glauben, dass ich so ein Spieler bin, brauchst Du nicht, das steht ja schon offensichtlich in meinen Posts.

Nunja, subjektive Wahrnehmung verhindert halt manches^^
PS: ich bin kein Bild Leser und abschreiben brauch ich, dank meiner Bildung auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (2. Februar 2009)

Crosis schrieb:


> wenn ein tank einen 5k crit am anfang des kampfes nicht wegtanken kann ist er zu schlecht. seit wotlk ist es spätestens so das der dd schon fast zeitgleich am mob ist wie der tank(und ganz ehrlich habe fast keinen tank gesehen der meine 7k chaosbolts[5er ini] nicht wegtanken konnte) wer sowas nicht schafft hat seine skillung verfehlt wenn er auf 80 ist



Woher willst du wissen ob es ein 5k crit, ein 8k crit oder sonst irgendwas war?, ich habe dazu nichts gesagt.
Hast du meinen ersten Beitrag vollständig durchgelesen?, wahrscheinlich nicht, denn dann hättest du gelesen
dass wir nach dem Leave dieses Imba.... Hexers den Boss gleich im nächsten try chillig gelegt haben.

-Hat plötzlich der Tank das Tanken gelernt?
-hat Anomalus plötzlich kein Dmg mehr gefahren?
-haben die DD's plötzlich irgendwelche geheimen, Aggroreduzierenden Tränke ausgepackt?

Wenn eine Gruppe an einem an sich nicht so schweren Boss mehrmals wiped und nach dem leave eines Gruppenmitgliedes
plötzlich den lieben Mob locker legt, gehe ich davon aus dass das Problem an dem Spieler gelegen hat, der die Gruppe ver-
lies oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?

Es gehört eben nicht nur das lesen von Recount zum Gruppenspiel, auch Omen sollte einem guten DD kein Fremdwort sein, wie 
einer der Vorposter richtigerweise geschrieben hat. Mir hat mal einer gesagt dass auch bigwigs nicht übel ist, das sagt einem 
nämlich sogar dass man gerade in der Bedrohung in gefährliche Regionen vorstösst.


----------



## colisa (2. Februar 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> jo, diese gefrage nach DPS ist totaler Mist /ironie off
> 
> 
> Big LoL von mir an dieser Stelle
> ...


Du gehst aber hart ins Gericht^^

ABER:

Alles Richtig.

Weiter so.

Ich wäre wahrscheinlich noch im ts ausgeflippt, aber du...
....du bist noch zu zurückhaltend, in meinen Augen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (2. Februar 2009)

Vielen DDs sollte man mal sagen, dass Recount erst aufzeichnet, wenn man selbst aktiv wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man hält seinen DPS-Schnitt also auch, wenn man dem Tank 'nen Moment zum antanken gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (2. Februar 2009)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Zu AFK DDs:
> An aktivität lässt sich im Recount auch einiges Ablesen.


Es lassen sich Zahlen ablesen, mehr nicht. Die Aktivität im Recount sagt nichts über die Nützlichkeit eines Spielers aus. Kleines Beispiel: Magier braucht ca. 3 sek um einen Feuerball zu casten. In der Zeit hat ein Schurke oder Jäger 2-3 Aktionen ausgeführt...

Verstehe nicht, warum sich Leute an Zahlen aufhängen um die Effektivität eines Spielers zu beurteilen. DPS, Aktivität, AddHeal, Rüstung, etc. sind doch allenfalls zur Orientierung gut. Es gibt unzählige Dinge die wichtiger sind als das...

Z.b. ziehe ich mit meinem Tank jeden 800DPS DDler dem 1,6k DPS DDler vor, wenn der 800 DPS DDler versteht das Geschehen zu "lesen". Mir nicht mutwillig die Aggro klaut nur um im e-Peen-Meter auf Platz eins zu landen. Ebenso ziehe ich den 800 DPS DDler dem 1,6 DPS DDler vor, wenn er versteht CC zu nutzen und nicht das CC auslässt weil ihm da ja zwei kostbare Sekunden verloren gehen in dem er DMG macht. 

Wie gesagt, da nützt mir das ganze "ich mach 3k DPS" Gesabbel nichts, wenn er sonst nix kann außer Max-Damage!


----------



## Gnorfal (2. Februar 2009)

> Kann mir irgendwer verraten woher das kommt man DMG fährt und nicht macht? Würde mich mal interessieren... xD


Ich "fahre" hiermit DMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ausserdem hab ich nen Lenker an meinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

gebaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*wrumm wrumm*


----------



## Nimeroth (2. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube was viele der w-dps" Spieler hier nicht ganz verstehen, ist der Fakt das die meisten die nach 2k dps verlangen die Instanzen schon in und auswendig kennen. Und wenn man bereits hundertmal in ein und der selben Hero Instanz war, dann will man da eben so schnell wie möglich durch.

Dazu kommt, daß einfach viele Spieler so relaxt sind und so darauf bedacht sind "entspannt" zu speilen, daß sie schon fast einschlafen. Dazu kommt dann oft noch absolutes Unverständniss der eigenen Klasse. Keinerlei Rotation, da wird halt gedrück was halt grad kein CD hat.

Meine Lieblingskategorie sind da die Shadows, die prinzipiell NUR Gedankenschinden benutzen. Keine DoT's, nix. Da ich selbst einen Shadow hab, weiss das man selbst mit schlechtem Equip ordentlich DMG machen kann, obwohl man nur focus fire hat, und kein AoE am Anfang.

Wer sich der DPS Fragerei verwehrt, weil er nicht Farbe bekennen will/kann, der muss dann halt damit leben nicht mitgenommen zu werden.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Apor (2. Februar 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine Frage in den Raum: Wie sollen Leute ihre DPS erhöhen, wenn sie erst eine hohe DPS Zahl brauchen um überhaupt in Hero-Instanzen mitgenommen zu werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da gebe ich dir Recht.Während der Levelphase war das Eq egal,da hats niemand interessiert.Keine Itemgeilen waren im Strand der uralten,weils halt keine epics gab,immer gewonnen.
Mit 80 nurnoch verlieren weil Koalabäro als 80er Jäger mit nem 48er Gewehr und Stoff rumrennt.Ok ich schweife ab.Zurück zum Thema.
Man holt sich einfach blaues Zeug,du kannst dir als Mage noch die Hände und Robe vom Schwarztuch bauen lassen und dann gehts ab heros.Und immer die Cd`s nutzen,vergesssen viele Mages 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thogrimm_ (2. Februar 2009)

hehe die Diskussion verlagert sich Regionen zu denen ich wahrscheinlich 10 Links aus dem Kriegerforum posten könnte in denen wir uns gegenseitig Leidgeschichten über DMG-Geile Spieler erzählen für die Begriffe wie Omen oder ähnliche DD-Überlebshilfen Gerüchte sind.

Genau das verstehe ich als Grundkenntnisse die vorhanden sein müssen wenn man ernsthaft vorhat mit mir eine Instanz anzugehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Hier zieht der berühmte Spruch "Wer die Aggro zieht darf sie behalten", die meisten Mob Gruppen kriegt man auch ohne den rox0r-schurken/dk/jäger/was auch immer DD down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfropfen (2. Februar 2009)

SsKiLlEr schrieb:


> Weil du auch in Naxx non Hero trotzdem min 2k DPS fahren musst, damit das ein halbwegs sicherer Run wird, denn wenn du in der GRP 2 dabei hast die weniger fahren und der Rest gerade so ihre 2k schaffen, dann ist Naxx einfach schlicht zu schwer. Auch jetzt muss in Naxx der Dmg stimmen, sonst macht es einfach keinen Spaß. Aber das ist meine Meinung... Jedem das seine und wer es trotzdem schafft gz und viel Spaß



Ehrlich gesagt sind mir das Equip und dps/hp/etc scheiss egal...
Mir machen solche Sachen erst richtig Spaß WENN es eben eine wirkliche Herausforderung.
Ich habe Spaß daran zu whipen und über die anderen oder mich zu lachen wenn wir was falsch machen.
Und wenn ich dann den ganzen Tag an der einen Ini sitze ist es mir auch egal...
Ich versteh einfach nicht was daran so toll ist alles ohne Probleme zu schaffen... Aber das sind dann wahrscheinlich genau die Leute, die sich darüber beschweren, dass WoW zu einfach geworden ist..


MfG
der Pfropfen


----------



## advanced08 (2. Februar 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine Frage in den Raum: Wie sollen Leute ihre DPS erhöhen, wenn sie erst eine hohe DPS Zahl brauchen um überhaupt in Hero-Instanzen mitgenommen zu werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schon mal gedacht was an deiner skillung zu ändern ? deine rotation?

glaub kaum das es nur am equip liegt selbst mit schlechten eq macht man ordentlich dmg wenn  man weis wie 


einfach mal bissien in den klassenforen umsehen und sich mit seiner klasse beschäftigen dazu gehört lesen üben der rota und ausprobieren der skillungen 

es gilt immer noch ohne skill keine dps


skill (klassenverständnis/rota etc) <<< encounter (bossverständnis/movement) <<< equip 

hat man all dies wird man schöne schöne zahlen sehen =)


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Februar 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ich selber mache i.M. mit meinem Magier ca. 1,3k DPS. Laut den meisten Logiken hier zu wenig um Heroinstanzen zu machen. Nur wie soll ich mehr DPS machen? Die ganzen Nonhero-Instanzen habe ich abgegrast, da ist also kein besseres Equipt zu erwarten...Ideen?



Laut den meisten "Logiken" hier (was soll das sein?) sind 1,3 k ausreichend, wenn jeder DD diesen Wert bringt. Wenn Du damit von Rnds nicht mitgenommen wird, dann mußt Du Dir halt InGame-Freunde suchen. Du wirst nicht gezwungen, in diese Rnds zu gehen - ebensowenig besteht für Rnds die Pflicht, Dich mitzunehmen. 

Probleme mit DPS-Abfragen haben meist nur Leute, die tatsächlich nicht in der Lage sind, ihren Char halbwegs ordentlich zu spielen. Als Tank habe ich letztens zwei DD nach Absprache mit dem Rest der Gruppe aufgefordert, die Gruppe zu verlassen, als ich recht ungläubig auf die Werte schaute, Recount zurücksetzte und nach zwei Trashgruppen es einfach nicht glauben konnte, wie ein Hexenmeister und ein Magier 500 bzw. 600 DPS in einer Hero (und dann noch das "alte Königreich" mit der tobenden Ollen) aufbieten können (der Hexer hatte übrigens Verteidigungswertung auf seine Brust gezaubert - habe ich bisher auch noch nicht erlebt).


----------



## Omidas (2. Februar 2009)

Gäb ne ganz einfach Möglichkeit, die DPs abfragen weniger zu machen:

Wiedereinführung der Pres.

Weswegen muss man den nun nachfragen, bevor man in ne Heroic geht?
Weil man eigentlich wissen kann wen man da so alles bekommt, da jetzt jeder
direkt mit 80ig Heros geht und die 80iger normalen Instanzen überspringt.
Das Euip würde etwas besser werden wenn man vorher eine Pre machen würde.

In Bc wars ja mindestens Respektvoll bei der entsprechenden Fraktion. Ist
jetzt mit dem neuen Rufsystem zwar hinfällig, könnte man aber leicht ändern.
Und zwar Achievments:

Nordend gewappnet
Erreiche folgende Erfolge:
Nordend Dungonmeister  -> Gibts bereits, alle Instanzen auf Normal gemacht
Nordend überlebt -> (NEU) 10 80iger Instanzen auf Normal geschafft

Bonus: Gewährt Zugang zu allen heroischen Instanzen in Nordend

Würde man halbwegs sicher stellen, das jeder zumindest die Taktik mal geshen
hat und das er bissle Equip bekommen hat. In 10 80iger wird schon was droppen

Für Raids könnte man das dann auch so machen, das man 10 Heros gemacht
haben muss um Zugang zu den Raids zu kriegen.

Wieder würde zumindest ein Grundmaß an Equip und Erfahrung sicher gestellt
sein.

Wäre doch für alle Klasse:
Der Raider - Wird eh sich mit paar Instanzen vorbereiten
Der Twink - Okey etwas nervig, aber 20ig Instanzen sind schnell gemacht
Der Casual - Wird eh erst ein paar normale und Heros machen, bevor er startet.
Der Gimp - Ärgert sich Kolosal, da er nicht direkt T7,5 geschenkt kriegt.

Und schon müsste man nicht paranoid nach DPs fragen. Gibt zwar immer noch
die Leute die weniger Schaden machen als man könnte, aber das reicht doch
meistens aus.


Und nur zum klarstellen. Mir persönlich ist die Abfrage auch zuwieder. Hab
ich auch noch nie nach gefragt.


----------



## Lari (2. Februar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Als Tank habe ich letztens zwei DD nach Absprache mit dem Rest der Gruppe aufgefordert, die Gruppe zu verlassen, als ich recht ungläubig auf die Werte schaute, Recount zurücksetzte und nach zwei Trashgruppen es einfach nicht glauben konnte, wie ein Hexenmeister und ein Magier 500 bzw. 600 DPS in einer Hero (und dann noch das "alte Königreich" mit der tobenden Ollen) aufbieten können.


Gegenheilen ist viel lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feandor (2. Februar 2009)

Ich kanns nur nochmal schreiben was ich vor 3 Seiten geschrieben habe, das trifft diesen thread hier glaube sehr genau.

 " Oh mann.. ich find eigentlich nur lustig wie hier diskutiert wird um 2k (low) dps, movment noobs und SPielern den man nach 80 leveln beibringen muss wie man DPS fährt.
Recount is nen tolles Addon, gerade für spezielle Bosse (thaddius, Malygos) wo es auf den DPS ankommt und man sehen kann wer zu weit drunter liegt und wieviel. Ich würd sagen da ist es für Raidleader und mentoren geradezu essentiell solch ein Addon zu benutzen.

Zu hero Instanzen und diversen 10er runs kann ich nur sagen, das die leute die nach DPS fragen (wie ich zb wenn ich meinen Maly 10er auf die Beine stellen will), einfach erwarten das der Boss/die INstanz schnell und sauber abläuft, ohne zwischenfälle oder Spieler denen ich noch beibringen muss was eine Rotation ist.
Denn das macht mir den meisten Spaß, schön schnell und flüssig durch Instanzen zu kommen.
Den Boss zu schaffen oder die Instanz zu clearen und sich darüber zu freuen das man das nach etlichen wipes geschafft hat, macht einem Spaß wenn man die ersten paar male an die Sache rangeht und ist spätestens dann vorbei wenn der Boss oder die Instanz des öfteren gecleart wurden.

Ich kann nur sagen, wen man schon anwhispert mit der Frage "wieviel DPS fährst du so oder wie sieht dein Equip aus" und der sich JETZT schon beschwert oder verhalten reagiert, den sollte man besser ausenvorlassen in den meisten fällen.
Das ding ist doch jeder der seinen Char vernünftig spielen kann findet dieses Addon völlig ok und jeder andere "gimp" ist natürlich dagegen und sieht es als schwanzvergleich an. Denn wenn man selber mit seinem Char nicht umgehen kann trotz 80ig leveln und etlichen Stunden und wenn mann dann noch von sonem "doofen" Addon als "low dps`ler" eingestuft wird.. na das würde mir auch nicht gefallen, also lösch ich das Addon gleich wieder (oder besorgs mir nicht). Nach dem Motto "was ich nicht sehe kann mich nicht fressen". "


----------



## Feandor (2. Februar 2009)

Sehr schöne IDee Omidas


----------



## Thogrimm_ (2. Februar 2009)

Pfropfen schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt sind mir das Equip und dps/hp/etc scheiss egal...
> Mir machen solche Sachen erst richtig Spaß WENN es eben eine wirkliche Herausforderung.
> *Ich habe Spaß daran zu whipen und über die anderen oder mich zu lachen wenn wir was falsch machen.*
> Und wenn ich dann den ganzen Tag an der einen Ini sitze ist es mir auch egal...
> ...



Erstmal sry für den fullquote und ganz ehrlich: Das glaube ich dir nicht.

Macht es dir Spaß immer wieder an Flickwerk zu whipen, weil die Raid DPS nicht stimmen?
Macht es dir Spaß immer wieder an einem der Movement Encounter (ganz großes Beispiel Grobulus, Heigan zählt nicht den kann man zu dritt machen - Tank, Heal und ein DD) zu whipen da 80% des Raid Brain AFK sind?
Macht es dir Spaß in Hero Instanzen zu whipen da ein DD nicht auf seine Aggro achtet und sständig die Gruppe ins Verderben reißt?

Das mag einmal witzig sein... auch zwei Mal, bei Raid Bossen (Grobbulus und Konsorten) auch gern 4 bis 5 mal, damit es auch alle begriffen haben.

Alles was darüber hinausgeht, ist einfach nur noch frustrierend, vor allem für Plattenträger die quasie körperlich spüren, wie ihr hart durch Dailys und berufe erfarmtes Gold in Folge von Inkompetez und Brain AFKheit davonrinnt und für Reppkosten drauf gehen...

ganz ehrlich solche Leute (und dabei möchte ich dich in keinem Fall persönlich angreifen) mögen zwar selber Spaß haben, versauen aber 9 anderen den Spaß am Raid.

(Auch hier gibts Unterschiede, Gilde muss das wegstecken, in Rdm Raids sind solche Luete fehl am Platze)


----------



## Wowneuling (2. Februar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Laut den meisten "Logiken" hier (was soll das sein?)


Was meinst du mit "(was soll das sein?)" ? Was "Logiken" sind?



> sind 1,3 k ausreichend, wenn jeder DD diesen Wert bringt.


Allein auf der Seite zuvor gibt es 3-4 Personen denen ca. 1,3k DPS eben nicht genug sind. 



> "okay, der 80er Hexer fährt am Boss knappe 1k DPS, was ist da los?"





> Wenn Du damit von Rnds nicht mitgenommen wird, dann mußt Du Dir halt InGame-Freunde suchen. Du wirst nicht gezwungen, in diese Rnds zu gehen - ebensowenig besteht für Rnds die Pflicht, Dich mitzunehmen.


Da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Ich habe bislang keine Probleme Random-Groups zu finden, beschwert über die wenigen DPS hat sich bislang auch nur eine Handvoll. Es geht mir hier um die Pauschlisierung. Nach dem Motto: "Unter X-Tausend DPS nehmen wir dich garnicht erst mit". Ich selber habe noch nie einen Tank gefragt ob er CritImmun ist oder einen Heiler nach seinem AddHeal. 

Klar, damit bin ich auch schonmal aufs Maul gefallen, wenn man merkt "hmpf, Tank hält ja nichts aus oder healer ist nach 3 heals oom". ABER: Das ist doch der Reiz. Vorher nicht zu wissen, wie es laufen wird...und sich evtl. doch mit diesen Häufchen-Elends durch die Instanz zu würgen. Wenn ich in meiner Gruppe nur Crit-Immune Tanks hätte, 3 DD mit je 2k DPS und nen Healer mit weiß-Gott wieviel Addheal....meine Fresse fänd ich das Game öde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Selbstverständlich freut man sich *auch mal* über eine Gruppe wo es einfach zu druchflutscht. Aber wenn es nur so wär?! *BORING* - Die Mischung machts und aus diesem Grund treffe ich vorher auch nur eine sehr, sehr, sehr grobe Auswahl...


----------



## colisa (2. Februar 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Es lassen sich Zahlen ablesen, mehr nicht. Die Aktivität im Recount sagt nichts über die Nützlichkeit eines Spielers aus. Kleines Beispiel: Magier braucht ca. 3 sek um einen Feuerball zu casten. In der Zeit hat ein Schurke oder Jäger 2-3 Aktionen ausgeführt...


Meinst du allen Ernstes, ich beurteile Leute nach einem cast?
Wie bist du den drauf? wirklich neu, wowneuling?
Wenn es darum geht, in die Gilde zu kommen(für Anwärter), dann wird meist ein n10er-naxx mit dem neuen gemacht.
Da läuft recount volle 4std.
Wenn du da nicht einmal entfluchst, deine eigenen Zauber nicht verstärkst,kein int buffst, keine Tränke /verzauberungen hast und ähnliches, hast du in unserer raidgilde nix zu suchen.
Natürlich nehmen dich trotzdem noch andere,allerdings wird oft nachgefragt, warum wir denjenigen NICHT aufgenommen haben....
1300dps als mage, lvl 80? da stimmt was nicht, ich hab eben an einer Puppe nur mit waffe 1200dps gefahren(koimplett nackt!!!), ohne waffe 1100dps.
Falsche skillung? nur einknopf-drück-schema? mage braucht min 2-3 Knöpfe.
recount zeigt auch, was du castest, im Verhältniss

Ausserdem: Wenn du so mies "equipped" bist, warum lässt du dir nix schneidern?
Wenn mein Tank 80 ist, bekommt der erstmal vom schild bis hin zur kette alles spendiert von mir. und die items liegen schon bereit.
Informier dich doch mal bitte, was du alles so herstellen lassen kannst.
Da gibts nen tollen set für dich...(robe hab ich inkl.Steine gerade ins ah für 600g gestellt, taerar^^)


----------



## ChAzR (2. Februar 2009)

also du hast schon recht dass es ein bisschen überflüssig ist ...ABER..^^

anhand dieser Frage kann man sich meistens ausmahlen wie gut der char equiped ist. Also ob er etwas Ahnung vom content hat oder nicht. Dies kann man meist auch daraus schließen

Und du sagst für naxx 10er also non hero findest du es quatsch? also gradfür die 10er Variante des free loots ist es in rnd gruppen wichtig die daten der chras zu wissen. Im 25er Modus fällt es kaum auf wenn man netgut equiped ist aber im 10er wirst du es bitter bereuen rnd gegangen zu sein wenn du dir unsicher bist ob die gruppe gut ist.

Ich spreche aus eigenen erfahrungen im 10er modus.
liegt daran dass wir mit unserer gilde offiziel nur 25er content raiden und 10er gehe ich dann immer random...so kam es zu stande dass ich schon 4 random ids verschwendet habe für 2 maximal 3 bosse...und glaub mir es nervt! ich meine die meisten meiner Items sind besser als die ausm 10er content allerdings gehtz mir da um die erfolge und darum dass man sagen kann das man den 10er content auch clear hat und chillig auf den nächsten warten kann...

Also die frage" wie viel dps fährst du?" ersetzt oft die fragen wie viel ap,hit,deff und so man hat. Weil die dps werte der klassen bekannt sind also in welchem rahmen sie sichbewegen sollten um etwas reißen zu können. Ich weiß die frage kommt oft scheisse denn sie ist genau so als wenn man dir die frage stellt ob du critimun bist...ja klar?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh auch naxx tanken wenn ich net critimun bin aber manche spieler sind halt nicht so auf derspur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg. und schöne grüße vom Server Dalvengyr ^^


----------



## dergrossegonzo (2. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Vielen DDs sollte man mal sagen, dass Recount erst aufzeichnet, wenn man selbst aktiv wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja aber der andere DDler, der schon draufprügelt wenn der Tank noch auf den Mob zuläuft hat am Ende 
des Abends mehr Damage.

Und zu diesen blöden "wenn der Tank die Agrro nicht halten kann" Comments:

Macht mal einen Tank. Dann geht ihr in den Spinnenflügel und versucht die Spinnchen an euch zu halten
wenn eine Sekunde nach dem ersten Donnerknall Feuer und Eis vom Himmel regnet. Schurken mit Mordlust
in den Augen von Mob zu Mob hüpfen, der Krieger um euch wirbelt und der Todesritter von ganz hinten eine
Spinne per Todesgriff zu schich zieht um sie so richtig zu verdreschen....

Und das geht dann den ganzen Abend so.... also wer Masochistisch veranlagt ist der MUSS sich einen Tank
machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Recount ist ein gutes, nützliches Addon und in den richtigen Händen Gold wert. Aber Leute die persönliche 
Unzulänglichkeiten am Abend im Damagemeter kompensieren müssen, sollten die Finger von lassen.

Und wenn mein Raid nicht genug DPS "fährt" _(ist übrigens echt ein Sch...wort)_ dann muss ich doch zuerst mal
das Equip ansehen und dann den Spieler. Es soll nämlich Menschen geben die keine 3 Innies täglich besuchen
können.


----------



## Calystro (2. Februar 2009)

wenn mich einer nach meiner dps fragt und ich den jenigen net kenne, heißt es von mir erstmal " für dich .... zuwenig" denn ich hab es schon des öfteren erlebt zb in hero 5er inis das denn da 2 dabei sind die mal richtig schaden machen und ein dd der denn da mal mit durchgezogen wird weil er dies oder das braucht .


was auch ein grund ist warum ich extremst selten randomgruppen beitrete, weiß ich was mich da erwartet ??

nix für ungut  es ist garantiert so das ich die eine oder andere supergruppe und viel spaß verpasst habe, aber ich habe mir bestimmt genauso viel frust erspart  dessen bin ich mir sicher.

last but not least : wer mich nach meiner dps fragt sollte seine daten erstmal auf den tisch packen .


----------



## Wowneuling (2. Februar 2009)

colisa schrieb:


> Meinst du allen Ernstes, ich beurteile Leute nach einem cast?
> Wie bist du den drauf? wirklich neu, wowneuling?
> (...)


Belasse meine Aussagen bitte im Zusammenhang zu dem Post, auf den meine Aussage bezogen war. Eine Aussage irgendwo aufzuschnappen und soweit umkrempeln um da raus den Versuch zu starten mir hier ans Bein zu kacken ist nicht nett.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackBirdone (2. Februar 2009)

colisa schrieb:


> Natürlich nehmen dich trotzdem noch andere,allerdings wird oft nachgefragt, warum wir denjenigen NICHT aufgenommen haben....
> 1300dps als mage, lvl 80? da stimmt was nicht, ich hab eben an einer Puppe nur mit waffe 1200dps gefahren(koimplett nackt!!!), ohne waffe 1100dps.
> Falsche skillung? nur einknopf-drück-schema? mage braucht min 2-3 Knöpfe.



Ja ne iss klar man bist du ein IMBAROXXOR,

Frisch 80 mit Ini und bissel HERO Equp machen gute 1000 - 1300 DPS.

Und deien Werte kannste dir ausdrucken und an die Wand hängen denn die sind Müll, deien Angeberei interresiert hier sicher auch die wenigsten.


----------



## colisa (2. Februar 2009)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Ja ne iss klar man bist du ein IMBAROXXOR,
> 
> Frisch 80 mit Ini und bissel HERO Equp machen gute 1000 - 1300 DPS.
> 
> Und deien Werte kannste dir ausdrucken und an die Wand hängen denn die sind Müll, deien Angeberei interresiert hier sicher auch die wenigsten.


Das sind Fakten, eben ausprobiert. Du wirst beleidigend und ausfallend. 
1300-3000dps hab ich schon in sunwell gefahren.
Wahrscheinlich noch keine 12?
MfG, colisa, du Weichei


----------



## Zorrak (2. Februar 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ja aber der andere DDler, der schon draufprügelt wenn der Tank noch auf den Mob zuläuft hat am Ende
> des Abends mehr Damage.



Würd ich dir so nicht unterschreiben denn ein toter DD macht keinen schaden^^

Solchen dmg-geilen DDs lässt man einfach mal bissle die Aggro und spätestens wenn sie das 4.mal tot sind haben sie es kapiert. Getreu dem alten Tank-Motto: Wer die Aggro hat darf sie behalten.
Denn zu nem vernünftigen DD gehört nicht nur ein gewisser DPS sondern auch eine gewisse Aggrokontrolle.

back2topic: Ich persönlich find da nix dabei die DDs nach DPS zu fragen, schließlich wird bei den heilern und den tanks das schon lange so gehandhabt. Und meiner Meinung nach sagen AP oder crit zB nix darüber aus ob er den Char auch so spielen kann das Schaden rüberkommt


----------



## Thrainan (2. Februar 2009)

Ich werf mal einfach so in die Runde, das ich gestern hdz4 mit timerun gemacht habe, obohl keiner der DDler am singletarget über 1500 dps kahm. 
Nur um mal drüber nachzudenken.

Edit: Ja ich mache auch weniger als 1500 dps, aber ich bin ja auch Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackBirdone (2. Februar 2009)

colisa schrieb:


> Das sind Fakten, eben ausprobiert. Du wirst beleidigend und ausfallend.
> Wahrscheinlich noch keine 12?
> MfG, colisa, du Weichei




Hm wer hier Beleidigt seh ich genau, hab ich dich Beleidigt?


> Wahrscheinlich noch keine 12?
> MfG, colisa, du Weichei



Das schon eher.


----------



## Wowneuling (2. Februar 2009)

colisa schrieb:


> 1300dps als mage, lvl 80? da stimmt was nicht, ich hab eben an einer Puppe nur mit waffe 1200dps gefahren(koimplett nackt!!!), ohne waffe 1100dps.
> Falsche skillung? nur einknopf-drück-schema? mage braucht min 2-3 Knöpfe.
> recount zeigt auch, was du castest, im Verhältniss


Du das ist dir vergönnt nackt 1,2k DPS zu machen. Ich bleibe mit meinen blauen Items, meiner Skillung und den 1,3k DPS aber doch bei meiner Variante. Da ich meine Skillung eben nicht komplett dem PvE und dem max. DMG verschreie. Ich skille so wie ich allgemein (ab und zu mal PvP, PvE, Questen, etc.) am Besten klar komme und es mir am meisten Spass macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was natürlich nicht bedeutet, dass ich mir keine Tipps geben lasse. Aber ich bin auch niemand der unter www.beste-magier-skillung.de guckt und einfach nur das macht, was am meisten DMG verursacht, sondern das was mir am meisten Spass macht. 



> Ausserdem: Wenn du so mies "equipped" bist, warum lässt du dir nix schneidern?
> Wenn mein Tank 80 ist, bekommt der erstmal vom schild bis hin zur kette alles spendiert von mir. und die items liegen schon bereit.
> Informier dich doch mal bitte, was du alles so herstellen lassen kannst.
> Da gibts nen tollen set für dich...(robe hab ich inkl.Steine gerade ins ah für 600g gestellt, taerar^^)


Da hast du was falsch aufgeschnappt. ICH bin nicht unzufrieden mit meinem Equipt. Aber offenbar einige hier im Forum. Ich habe mich in Non-Hero Instanzen komplett blau eingekleidet mit nahezu kompletten 80er Items. DANN bin ich mit dem Equipt und paar Sockeln in die Heros gegangen...mittlerweile so 2-3 Epic-Items. Ich kann mich nicht beschweren, dass ich mit der Vorgehensweise Probleme hatte.


----------



## Pfropfen (2. Februar 2009)

Thogrimm_ schrieb:


> Macht es dir Spaß immer wieder an Flickwerk zu whipen, weil die Raid DPS nicht stimmen?
> Macht es dir Spaß immer wieder an einem der Movement Encounter (ganz großes Beispiel Grobulus, Heigan zählt nicht den kann man zu dritt machen - Tank, Heal und ein DD) zu whipen da 80% des Raid Brain AFK sind?
> Macht es dir Spaß in Hero Instanzen zu whipen da ein DD nicht auf seine Aggro achtet und sständig die Gruppe ins Verderben reißt?



So habe ich das nicht gemeint. Vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Solange alle Spieler wirklich mit dem Kopf dabei sind ist es mir egal. Natürlich find ich das nicht so lustig wenn jemand einfach zu faul ist um seine klasse zu spielen. Sondern die Raids/Instanzen eine wirkliche Herausforderung sind. Ich bezog meine Äusserung eher auf den Equipstand als auf die Faulheit der Spieler.


----------



## Nimeroth (2. Februar 2009)

@Wowneuling: Und genau bei deiner Einstellung kollidieren eben die Meinungen. Ich finds absolut OK das du so spielst wie es dir eben Spaß macht.
Da du aber (wie du selbst geschrieben hast) nicht Willens bist, das MAximum aus deiner Klasse rauszuholen, darfst du dich im Endeffekt natürlich auch
nicht wundern, wenn man dich nicht in Hero's oder Raids mitnehmen mag.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## RoFu (2. Februar 2009)

wer meint das nur DPS zählt sollte sich doch ernsthaft überlegen ob er aus spaß spielt oder nur um der beste zu sein.

Ich für meinen teil spiele am liebsten Randomgruppen, zum einen weil man sich nicht immer das DPS-Gelame anhören muss und zum anderen weil man so am wenigsten gestresst wird.

Jeder der sinn einer random gruppe nicht richtig versteht und das tun 90% der leute die sich über randomgruppen beschweren nicht sollte auch einfach mal die Fresse halten statt immer DPS-Meter zu verteidigen.

ihr dps-freaks geht immer vom schlimmsten fall aus wenn mal jemand nicht euren gewohnten dps fährt dann haltet euch aber bitte auch aus random gruppen raus, da habt ihr nichts verloren, ihr seit nicht die Pros in den augen der randomgruppen sondern eher meckertanten und meckeronkel die nicht random spielen können sondern in randoms nichts verloren haben.

Ich selber plediere sogar dafür das Blizz die lua-funktionen für Recap, Recount usw.. unterbindet, denn das ganze DPS gemülle kann keinem der aus spaß spielt dermaßen aufn sack gehen das glaubt ihr nicht


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Februar 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "(was soll das sein?)" ? Was "Logiken" sind?



"Logiken" (was verschiedene Logik-Systeme mit eigener Philosophie betrifft) sehe ich hier nicht.  



> Allein auf der Seite zuvor gibt es 3-4 Personen denen ca. 1,3k DPS eben nicht genug sind.



Nach meiner Erfahrung ist das genug, wenn jeder DD das auch fährt. In Naxx sieht die Sache schon anders aus - vor allen Dingen, weil da noch jede Menge Buffs dazukommen. 

Was Dein Zitat betrifft: "annähernd 1k" <> ca. 1,3k. Am Boss find ich das ein bisserl wenig. Um das zu kompensieren, müssen die anderen DD mehr aufbieten - oder Tank und Heiler mal wieder ausgleichen.



> Da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Ich habe bislang keine Probleme Random-Groups zu finden, beschwert über die wenigen DPS hat sich bislang auch nur eine Handvoll. Es geht mir hier um die Pauschlisierung. Nach dem Motto: "Unter X-Tausend DPS nehmen wir dich garnicht erst mit". Ich selber habe noch nie einen Tank gefragt ob er CritImmun ist oder einen Heiler nach seinem AddHeal.



Dann ist doch alles in Ordnung! Worüber wird sich hier überhaupt gestritten? Es gibt (zumindest noch) genügend Tanks und Heiler, denen es nichts ausmacht, auch "schwächere" Spieler mitzunehmen, wenn die sich nicht völlig dämlich anstellen - und keiner wird gezwungen, mit "DPS-Abfragern" mitzugehen (ich frage nie nach DPS - sehe ich aber in der Ini, daß das völlig unterirdisch ist, dann wird Rücksprache in der Gruppe gehalten).

IMHO liegt die "Angst" vor der DPS-Abfrage ganz woanders begründet: Nämlich in der Erfahrung mit den Kara-Farm-Raids, wo kaum einer ohne entsprechendes Equip mitgenommen wurde, so daß viele Leute ohne festen Raid dort das Nachsehen hatten. Mit WotLK geht das Aussieben dank der Verflachung des Inhaltes sehr viel schneller los - und wird bei diesem Zustand schon sehr viel schneller landen, als den meisten Nachzüglern lieb sein kann. "Heroics" dienen jetzt schon vielen Leuten nur zu reinen Marken-Farm-Zwecken - und ich bin mir sehr sicher, spätestens mit der Einführung von Ulduar wird's noch viel schlimmer werden. Rnd-Naxx-Raids sind für Markenfarmerei zeitaufwendig und unsicher - mit wesentlich weniger Zeitaufwand geht's in den Heroics. Naxx wird demnächst meiner Ansicht nach hauptsächlich für die 25er Marken abgefarmt - da wird dann nicht nur Equip geprüft, sondern auch die "Erfahrung" des Spielers, die sich ohne Probleme dank der "Erfolge" einsehen lässt ("Naxx nicht clear? Du kommst hier nicht rein!").


----------



## xian_md (2. Februar 2009)

Als Tank hab ich immer Recount laufen, damit ich neben den Werten aus Omen weiß, wer meine Wachsamkeit bekommt.

Ich frag nicht explizit nach DPS, aber ich merke schon, wenn bestimmte Bosse länger als "normal" dauern. Dann gucke ich mir auch mal die Leute an, was ich vor einer Instanz eigentlich nie tue. Solange der Heiler durch den Damageverlust und den so länger dauernden Kampf nicht oom geht, ist alles in Ordnung. Hat ja jeder mal klein angefangen.


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. Februar 2009)

Normal braucht man garnichts an addons.

In Wotlk hörte ich es ständig...bis zum Schluß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Scheinbar gibts nun einen Überhang nicht so guter Spieler.


*******************
In WoW Classic hab ich noch 95 Prozent (Pve-Server) der Inis mit randoms gecleart.
Und die waren wesentlich schwerer. Stress gabs fast nie - auch wenns mal nicht stimmte
*******************

*******************
Bc - lief sogar alles perfekt - Fraktion gewechselt auf Pve Server
*******************

********************
BC - ok.
Wotlk - Server Pvp - also was ich bis dahin oft gesehen oh mein Gott.
Entweder war die Ini so belanglos leicht auf Hc das man eingepennt ist -
oder weil der Taktikgrips - fehlte ein beleidigen, kicken bis aufs Blut...
da kann man froh sein mit so manchen garnicht kein RL Kontakt 
zu haben.
*********************

*********************
Fazit - das nicht mehr änderbar:
In Classic hatte keiner so das verlangen zu flamen, besser zu wissen zu 
kontrollieren - die erwachsenden sind ev. zum Großteil weg, ein Schwung
jüngerer Spieler ist wohl nachgerückt.

Dmgmeter von einigen Spielern die nicht in der Lage waren als Raidleiter
ohne Addon andere Spieler zu bewerten, oder damit den ersehnten Dmgmeter
dazu verwendeteten um sich einen Raidplatz als "der bessere Spieler" zu sichern
- ging logischerweise in der Richtung los....

...Ich dmg xxxxx und Du?...

das *Damagemeter die Pseudoqualifizierung *schlechthin ist.

Meine Antwort - l2p - alle stöhnen irgendwas in Richtung dmg - aber dafür das
es offiziell leichter geworden ist.....sehr verdächtig! In der Lage sich einzugestehen
das seltens eine Damageskillung am raidtauglichsten ist - hat doch kaum ein
Raidleiter-, dmgspammer.

Einige Dmgmeternutzer nutzten den auch richtig - z.B. um den Kollegen helfen
sich zu verbesseren - aber 99,9 Prozent, einfach bah..gebt uns ein neues Raidmember.

Wozu jemanden helfen sich zu verbessern - wir suchen uns einfach einen neuen.

*Danach fragt ihr euch noch wirklich warum das Dmgmeter posten eher schlimmer als besser wird?*

*********************


----------



## Eltin (2. Februar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> ("Naxx nicht clear? Du kommst hier nicht rein!").



Suche Leute für Einschulung, bitte Deutsch, Englisch und Mathe auf Abiturniveau


----------



## RoFu (2. Februar 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Suche Leute für Einschulung, bitte Deutsch, Englisch und Mathe auf Abiturniveau


Und was sollte das uns jetzt sagen?


----------



## Metadron72 (2. Februar 2009)

Pfropfen schrieb:


> So habe ich das nicht gemeint. Vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



flickwerk (wurde ja als beispiel genannt) braucht eine gewisse menge an damage damit er vor dem enrage (=wipe) down geht, und da kannst du im kopf dabei sein wie du willst, bei 800 dps der dd wird er nicht umfallen...auch wenn man sich ganz ganz doll darauf konzentriert


----------



## minosha (2. Februar 2009)

Mal meine Meinung zum Thementitel. 

Auch Leute mit viel DPS können weniger Schaden machen als Leute mit weniger DPS.
Ich finde: DPS macht nicht viel aus. Man muss die Klasse beherrschen.

Ich bin am Freitag 80 geworden mit meinem Main und habe dann meine ersten zwei Heroic-Instanzen betreten. Meine Erste Meldung war, dass ich frische 80 bin und mein Equip nicht das besste ist. Durfte trotzdem mit.


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. Februar 2009)

RoFu schrieb:


> Und was sollte das uns jetzt sagen?



Ein Rechtschreib Dmgmeterspammer ist auch schon da.

Ok, die deutsche Rechtschreibung ist Freeware - aber kein Open Source Code den man verändern kann.

Programmier allerdings, fahren sich seltens so an - schon mal garnicht Personen die sie nicht kennen..........


----------



## RoFu (2. Februar 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Ein Rechtschreib Dmgmeterspammer ist auch schon da.
> 
> Ok, die deutsche Rechtschreibung ist Freeware - aber kein Open Source Code den man verändern kann.
> 
> Programmier allerdings, fahren sich seltens so an - schon mal garnicht Personen die sie nicht kennen..........


Joa man hatt als Progger respekt untereinander.
Kommentieren ist wichtig bei ner Programmiersprache alles andere regelt die absprache


----------



## Gerbalin (2. Februar 2009)

minosha schrieb:


> Mal meine Meinung zum Thementitel.
> 
> Auch Leute mit viel DPS können weniger Schaden machen als Leute mit weniger DPS.
> Ich finde: DPS macht nicht viel aus. Man muss die Klasse beherrschen.
> ...



Das gelaber mit DPS sagt nichts aus und Dmg sagt nichts aus kommt auch nur aus einer Ecke. Man kann durch den gesamt Abend schon anhand der DPS sehen wer was macht wo wer Probleme hat oder wer eigentlich faul oder untauglich ist. Ich dachte die Zeiten wo man Leute durch Raids zieht ist seit MC vorbei aber bei manchen ists Heute noch so. Ich hab nichts gegen Leute die wenig DPS fahren die sollen ruhig auch raiden und das Euqip usw besser machen aber dann bitte mit Leuten auf gleichem Niveau.


Aber die Leute die hier immer sagen man sieht da nichts und DPS fragen sind doof, tja das sind die Gleichen die bei nem Anderen Thema in der Ecke sitzen und sagen die Größe ist nicht entscheidend. Es sind einfach die Leute die nicht dem gesuchtem entsprechen.


----------



## Minorjiel (2. Februar 2009)

Hm, also ich find's auch nicht verkehrt. Gibt jemand eine DPS Zahl an, dann kann man schonmal Rüchklüsse auf die Ausrüstung bzw. den Spielerstatus ziehen. Das heißt nicht, dass der enstprechende Spieler schlecht sein muss, aber wenn das Equip noch nicht so gut ist, dann läuft man nunmal Gefahr, dass man nur Repkosten farmt. 

Und ehrlich gesagt breche ich mittlerweil auch 5er Heros frühzeitig ab, wenn ich merke, dass die Gruppe nicht vorwärts kommt...egal, ob es nun am Softskill oder Equip liegt. Das hat den einfachen Grund, dass einmal Sterben mich ca. 8G kostet. Jemand, der komplett Naxx Hero equipped ist, der legt auch mal pro Tod ca. 15G oder mehr auf den Tisch....man kann sich ja ausrechnen, was dann 7 oder 8 Wipes kosten --> Einmal nen ganzen Schwung Dailies "umsonst" machen....und diese Zeit würde ich eben lieber in Raids verbringen wollen, die mehr bringen als sie kosten. 

Und gerade wenn es um Random-Gruppen geht, empfinde ich eine ausreichende DPS Zahl als wichtig und daher auch die Frage danach als berechtigt. Warum soll man an z.B. Flickwerk oder Grobulus oder sonst wem mit Enrage-Phase Repkosten sammeln, wenn man vorher schon weiß, dass der Gesamtschaden sowieso nicht reicht...weil keiner der DDs über 1.200 DPS (mal etwas übertrieben dargestellt) kommt. Oder warum soll man zwei/drei DDs mitschleifen, die selber auf level 80 noch immer T4 tragen, das erste mal überhaupt Naxx Raid machen und mit den Leuten um T7-Teile würfeln, wegen denen ich schon das 17te mal in Naxx bin?

Und auch mit weniger Softskill ist es mittlerweile möglich, mit entsprechendem Equip über die 2.000 dps Marke zu kommen. Man sollte leidglich etwas Zeit in erst normalen und anschließend in Heros verbringen --> das verbessert sowohl Softskill als auch die Ausrüstung. Muss man halt etwas Arbeit reinstecken und sich nicht gleich angenervt fühlen, wenn man nach DPS gefragt wird und die Ansprüche nicht erfüllt. Ich vergleiche das immer mit Fußball spielen: Auch hier will ich natürlich nur Spaß haben, aber dazu gehört auch gewinnen...und warum soll ich denn jemanden mit steifem Nacken und ohne Fußballschuhe auf einen durchnässten Platz stellen? Da weiß ich doch im Vorfeld, dass der Spieler die Mannschaft eher ausbremsen wird....und dann haben 10 von 11 Leuten keinen Spaß.

Daher auch mal bitte an die anderen Spieler denken...und außerdem biste früher auch immer nach Zauberbonus, Heilbonus, Crit, HitCap, Crit-Immunität, usw. gefragt worden...aus dem selben Grund wie heute nach DPS....nennst halt nur noch eine Zahl. Von daher fidne ich es in Ordnung, wenn der Tank nach Deff und Crit-Immunität, der Heiler nach Zaubermacht und der DDler eben nach DPS gefragt wird.

So long,
Minorjiel


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Februar 2009)

["Suche Leute für Einschulung, bitte Deutsch, Englisch und Mathe auf Abiturniveau"]



RoFu schrieb:


> Und was sollte das uns jetzt sagen?



Daß Naxx der Einstiegsraid ist (Einschulung), für den dann bitte nur bestausgerüstete und erfahrene Spieler (eben "Abiturniveau") gesucht werden?

Wobei man allerdings sagen muß, daß ein "Farm-Run" eben kein reiner "Fun-" oder "Rnd-Progress-Raid" ist. Da will man einfach nur schnell durch, wobei gerade die Hektik eines solchen Runs sehr viel Spaß machen kann.


----------



## Thogrimm_ (2. Februar 2009)

> Und was sollte das uns jetzt sagen?



Ich denke, das ist als eine sogenannt "Metapher" (für nährere Begriffserläuterung siehe wikipedia oder Deutschunterricht deines Vertrauens).

Gemeint ist das die DPS Frage (und jetzt kann ich nur vermuten) an frische 80er sich genauso verhält wie die von ihm formulierte Frage Nachhilfe (niveau Nachhilfebedürftiger und Nachhilfelehrer)

Für frische 80er stimme ich zu, für 80er die Raiden gehen wollen nicht!

so long


----------



## Coolrambo (2. Februar 2009)

Dps is in heroic inis also 5er eig wayne dauert alles nur länger ich frag nur bei 10ner und 25er nach weils sonst einfach immer entweder gerade so oder eben doch noch zum ENRAGE reicht -.- .....


----------



## RoFu (2. Februar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> ["Suche Leute für Einschulung, bitte Deutsch, Englisch und Mathe auf Abiturniveau"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja dann sollte man aber auch damit klarkommen das eine random gruppe nicht dieses farmziel hatt und sich dann darüber nicht beschweren^^


----------



## GermanTrasheR (2. Februar 2009)

So ein Quatsch, wenn mich einer nach DPS fragt antworte ich garnicht erst mehr, diese imaginären Schwanzvergleiche nerven nur noch. Das ganze hat mit BC angefangen usw. Im Classic wurdest wenigstens noch mit deinem T0 Set angesehen und du wurdest freundlich behandelt. Heute guckt doch jeder nur noch auf das was die Leute anhaben. Schlimm, finde ich.


mfg German


----------



## Metadron72 (2. Februar 2009)

Coolrambo schrieb:


> Dps is in heroic inis also 5er eig wayne dauert alles nur länger



was dann bedeutet das der dd auch ruhig kein damage machen darf, der heiler dafür aber solange mana haben muss (also ne heal anforderung gestellt wird) bis die mobs down sind. du weisst worauf ich hinaus will ?

klar kannst auch 500 dps leute durch heros ziehen muss halt der tank/heiler gut equipped sein...fair is das den 2 gegenüber aber jawohl nicht ...
und wenn du bei deiner heiler / tank auswahl auch so auf nix achtest wie bei den dd´s, geb ich dir brief und siegel das ihr nich weit kommt (lebend)



GermanTrasheR schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch, wenn mich einer nach DPS fragt antworte ich garnicht erst mehr, diese imaginären Schwanzvergleiche nerven nur noch. Das ganze hat mit BC angefangen usw. Im Classic wurdest wenigstens noch mit deinem T0 Set angesehen und du wurdest freundlich behandelt. Heute guckt doch jeder nur noch auf das was die Leute anhaben. Schlimm, finde ich.
> 
> 
> mfg German



so und nu meine letzte antwort hier, es geht nicht darum zu zeigen wie toll man ist, wenn die dd sich (von denen wir hier reden) nur ansatzweise mal um ihren char kümmern würden, gäbs die ganze diskussion nicht...

ich hab jedenfalls die schnauze voll, 2 stunden dailys zu farmen und die komplette zeit in 2 heros wieder in den sand zu setzen. einmal voll reppen ~ 80g


----------



## Minorjiel (2. Februar 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> was dann bedeutet das der dd auch ruhig kein damage machen darf, der heiler dafür aber solange mana haben muss (also ne heal anforderung gestellt wird) bis die mobs down sind. du weisst worauf ich hinaus will ?
> ...
> ich hab jedenfalls die schnauze voll, 2 stunden dailys zu farmen und die komplette zeit in 2 heros wieder in den sand zu setzen. einmal voll reppen ~ 80g



/signed


----------



## kocki23 (2. Februar 2009)

Bei den heutigen Ansprüchen in den hero instanzen ist es meiner Meinung wirklich relativ egal wieviel DPS gefahren wird solange der Tank über ein Mindestequip und der Heiler über können verfügt sollte alles kein Problem darstellen. Natürlich ist es mit endequipten einfacher als ohne (und vor allem schneller). Allerdings möchte ich den Leuten die hier sich so negativ zu randomgruppen äußern mal ans Herz legen was sie alles verpassen, denn ich finde randomgruppen in der regel ganz lustig, wenn die tank und heilkomponente stimmt. Und wenn der Schaden der anderen DD`s net stimmt muss man eben selber mehr gas geben.
Also die Frage bei den heutigen Ansprüchen total lächerlich, solange es net um Achievements oder um zeit geht (wie der tank muss in 20 min zur arbeit oO?) 

Mir ist die Frage übrigens noch nie gestellt worden *grübel


Jobod


----------



## HordeCrusher (2. Februar 2009)

dps vergleichen ist leichter als crit, hit, spell/ap, mana, hp etc abzufragen.
ist halt ein wert und manmuss nicht jede klasse genau kennen.

/close


----------



## Eltin (2. Februar 2009)

RoFu schrieb:


> Und was sollte das uns jetzt sagen?



Es werden immer Leute mit Clearerfahrung gesucht.... Wie soll man das lernen wenn nur Leute mit Clearerfahrung gesucht werden? Muttermilch? Telepatie? Tiefenhypnose?


----------



## Metadron72 (2. Februar 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Es werden immer Leute mit Clearerfahrung gesucht.... Wie soll man das lernen wenn nur Leute mit Clearerfahrung gesucht werden? Muttermilch? Telepatie? Tiefenhypnose?



am besten mit der gilde, das ist stressfreier und man kann in ruhe über evtl. defizite eines chars reden ohne das gleich wieder nen roxxor um die ecke kommt.
ich würde das alleine um meine nerven zu schonen schon nicht machen (das erste mal irgendwohin mit randoms) immer erst mit der gilde und wenn ich weiss was ich da tue, schau ich auch bei random gruppen rein.


----------



## Minorjiel (2. Februar 2009)

kocki23 schrieb:


> Bei den heutigen Ansprüchen in den hero instanzen ist es meiner Meinung wirklich relativ egal wieviel DPS gefahren wird solange der Tank über ein Mindestequip und der Heiler über können verfügt sollte alles kein Problem darstellen. Natürlich ist es mit endequipten einfacher als ohne (und vor allem schneller). Allerdings möchte ich den Leuten die hier sich so negativ zu randomgruppen äußern mal ans Herz legen was sie alles verpassen, denn ich finde randomgruppen in der regel ganz lustig, wenn die tank und heilkomponente stimmt. Und wenn der Schaden der anderen DD`s net stimmt muss man eben selber mehr gas geben.



Wie schon oben erwähnt...findest Du das fair? Tank und Heiler müssen top-equipped sein, um das auszugleichen, was den DDs fehlt? Wiped man trotzdem 5 -6 mal in einer 5er, zahlen die beiden 50 - 80 und die DDs nur 20 Gold? 
Dann sollten lieber fünf Leute zusammen spielen, die auf gleichem Niveau sind..dann sind die Reposten fairer verteilt und mehr Softskill ist gefragt. 

Daher kommt bestimmt auch die Hälfte der ganzen mimimi-Threads, dass WotLK zu einfach wäre....ist ja kein Wunder, wenn man sich vom Heiler und Tank ziehen lässt, die dreimal besser equipped sind als die DDs "Dat wird schon weggeheilt" ... blöderweise lernt man so seine Klasse gar nicht kennen und eben aus diesem Grund macht mir das Zocken mit Randomgruppen nicht mehr so viel Spaß....jeder war schon 10 mal in der ini, aber keiner weiß, wo er stehen muss, was der Boss macht und was er zu tun hat...Heiler und Tank regeln das schon. Da darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn fortgeschrittenen 80er und Raidgilden vorher nach DPS fragen....Man, dass sind auch normale, arbeitende Leute...die haben nur keine Lust 2 Stunden Dailies zu machen, um die ganze Arbeit mit einer Gurkentruppe im Klo zu versenken.


----------



## Metadron72 (2. Februar 2009)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Wie schon oben erwähnt...findest Du das fair? Tank und Heiler müssen top-equipped sein, um das auszugleichen, was den DDs fehlt? Wiped man trotzdem 5 -6 mal in einer 5er, zahlen die beiden 50 - 80 und die DDs nur 20 Gold?
> Dann sollten lieber fünf Leute zusammen spielen, die auf gleichem Niveau sind..dann sind die Reposten fairer verteilt und mehr Softskill ist gefragt.
> 
> Daher kommt bestimmt auch die Hälfte der ganzen mimimi-Threads, dass WotLK zu einfach wäre....ist ja kein Wunder, wenn man sich vom Heiler und Tank ziehen lässt, die dreimal besser equipped sind als die DDs "Dat wird schon weggeheilt" ... blöderweise lernt man so seine Klasse gar nicht kennen und eben aus diesem Grund macht mir das Zocken mit Randomgruppen nicht mehr so viel Spaß....jeder war schon 10 mal in der ini, aber keiner weiß, wo er stehen muss, was der Boss macht und was er zu tun hat...Heiler und Tank regeln das schon. Da darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn fortgeschrittenen 80er und Raidgilden vorher nach DPS fragen....Man, dass sind auch normale, arbeitende Leute...die haben nur keine Lust 2 Stunden Dailies zu machen, um die ganze Arbeit mit einer Gurkentruppe im Klo zu versenken.



hätt von mir sein können ...genau so sieht es doch aus und ja ich bin auch arbeiten und hab familie, ich hab nicht unbegrenzt zeit die repkosten wieder durch dailys einzufarmen. und in der tat ist es eine frechheit ..die meisten gruppen klappen nur weil sowohl heiler wie auch tank überequipped sind, nehmt mal auch nur tanks mit 400 def und nen heiler mit 800 heal und dann noch son paar unter1k dps und dann will ich sehen ob ihr immer noch sagt "die heros sind so leicht, is doch egal wiviel damage"


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Februar 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> hätt von mir sein können ...genau so sieht es doch aus und ja ich bin auch arbeiten und hab familie, ich hab nicht unbegrenzt zeit die repkosten wieder durch dailys einzufarmen.



So, nachdem wir jetzt auch "Casuals" gehört haben, daß sie einfach keine Zeit für die Mickrig-DPSler haben, wird's doch richtig gemütlich! Mal sehen, was jetzt noch kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (2. Februar 2009)

Nur Idioten fragen andere nach DPS,das können zählt und kein Tastenhämmern.


----------



## Tuminix (2. Februar 2009)

Also ich muss sagen, ich halte auch nichts von dem "Schwa**vergleich". 

Jedoch ist es mir in den letzten Tagen bewusst geworden, welcher Sinn dahinter steckt, einmal der nutzen von dem Schadensaddon Recount und warum man evtl. einen Random DD nach seinem Dps fragt.

Recount hat den Vorteil, dass man nicht nur sieht wieviel Schaden man gemacht hat, sondern man kann sich nach einem Bosskampf, oder einem simulierten Kampf an einer Pumpe genaustens analysieren, das heißt, war meine Routation die perfekte, wieviele Treffer hat man gelandet, wieviele crits sind durchgekommen. Dass man so, sehen kann, welche Werte kann man aus seiner Ausrüstung nun verbessern, oder welche Werte kann man nun erstmal außen vor lassen.

In den letzten Tagen war ich recht häufig gildenintern in herorischen Instanzen unterwegs, damit das ständige abfarmen nicht allzu langweilig wird, versuchten wir sämtliche Achievments für div. Bosse zu erreichen, und da gibt es nunmal die unvorstellbarsten Anforderungen, welche nunmal perfekt ausgerüstete Spieler benötigen. Wobei das perfekt nicht mit "Epic" zu verwechseln ist. Ich habe einige epische Items im Inventar, welche mir jedoch nicht zum Beispiel soviel Trefferwertung geben, wie manch rare. Wenn in dieser Achievmentfarmgruppe nun ein Spieler ausfällt, und aus der Flist auch niemand da ist, sucht man sich einen Random, und ich denke, wenn man diesen dann evtl. nach seinem Dps fragt, weil man einen Boss innerhalb von wenigen Minuten in einer bestimmten Phase ins Jenseits befördert haben muss, wäre diese Frage berechtigt. 

Wow ist ein vielseitiges Spiel, wo sich vielseitige Spieler mit unterschiedlichen Intressen und Zielen begegnen, man sollte es einfach aktzeptieren das manche Spieler nunmal eine andere Auffassung vom Spiel haben. Für die einen wird man erst intressant wenn man soviel dps fährt, für die anderen wenn man 400abhärtung oder mehr gefarmt hat, andere wiederum erfreuen sich mehr über eine nette Story im flag rsp. 

Mfg Tuminix

Ps.:
Letzens noch im /4 gelesen, Gruppe sucht noch 2 rp-spieler für den Nexus. (am besten welche mit magischen Hintergrund)


----------



## Minorjiel (2. Februar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> So, nachdem wir jetzt auch "Casuals" gehört haben, daß sie einfach keine Zeit für die Mickrig-DPSler haben, wird's doch richtig gemütlich! Mal sehen, was jetzt noch kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, bitte nimm's mir nicht übel...aber nur weil jemand Familie und Arbeit hat, muss er nicht unbeding "Casual" sein.....bzw. wann ist man Casual und ab wann ist man "Nerd" oder "Pro" oder was auch immer? Das hat immer so einen negativen Beigeschmack, obwohl "Casual != Noob"...Casual kann man doch eher mit Gelegenheitszocker übersetzen...und wenn jemand jeden Tag 4 - 5 Stunden spielt, ist er nicht automtisch ein "Pro".....jemand, der nur 2 - 3 Abende die Woche (gelegentlich) online ist, aber dafür seine Klasse kennt, Guides liest, Videos guckt, mit seiner Gilde Strategien bespricht und Bewegungsspiel übt und testet und sich mit der Spielmechanik vertaut macht....der ist m.E. mehr "Pro" als ein Spieler, der sich jeden Abend von Tank und Heiler durch Inis ziehen lässt. Und oben genannte Dinge kann man auch in der Bahn oder im Bus machen auf dem Weg zu Arbeit machen....gibt genug Guides und Sonderausgaben von diversen Spielemagazinen. 

Heißt, meiner Meinung nach, unterm Strich, dass machne "Casuals" besser spielen als viele "Continuous", "Nonstops", "Steadilies","Restless'" oder wie immer Du die nennen möchtest....


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Februar 2009)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Hm, bitte nimm's mir nicht übel...



Ich nehme Dir gar nichts übel, ganz im Gegenteil:



> aber nur weil jemand Familie und Arbeit hat, muss er nicht unbeding "Casual" sein.....bzw. wann ist man Casual und ab wann ist man "Nerd" oder "Pro" oder was auch immer? Das hat immer so einen negativen Beigeschmack, obwohl "Casual != Noob"...Casual kann man doch eher mit Gelegenheitszocker übersetzen...und wenn jemand jeden Tag 4 - 5 Stunden spielt, ist er nicht automtisch ein "Pro".....jemand, der nur 2 - 3 Abende die Woche (gelegentlich) online ist, aber dafür seine Klasse kennt, Guides liest, Videos guckt, mit seiner Gilde Strategien bespricht und Bewegungsspiel übt und testet und sich mit der Spielmechanik vertaut macht....der ist m.E. mehr "Pro" als ein Spieler, der sich jeden Abend von Tank und Heiler durch Inis ziehen lässt.



Damit bist Du für viele dennoch einer der Bösen, denn angeblich machen sowas nur die "arbeitslosen Pros", denen dann alles zu leicht fällt, weil sie ja nur die Strategien nachspielen, die andere ihnen vorgekaut haben. Schau ins Offi-Forum: Auf jeden Post eines wie auch immer gearteten Spieler, dem es derzeit zu wenig Anspruch ist, wirst Du spätestens drei Postings weiter solche Vorwürfe lesen!



> Und oben genannte Dinge kann man auch in der Bahn oder im Bus machen auf dem Weg zu Arbeit machen....gibt genug Guides und Sonderausgaben von diversen Spielemagazinen.



Aber, aber: Der "Casual" hat Familie und Arbeit; der kann sich nicht auch noch sowas Belangloses wie "Guides" kümmern - ist doch alles nur ein Spiel! Und nur die "arbeitslosen Imba-Roxxors" finden ihren Spielspaß auf einem angehobenen Niveau, der Rest will sich doch nur "entspannen". 

Das ist zusammengefasst das, was einem dauernd entgegenweht. Der Hinweis, daß eben auch völlig "Reallife"-Involvierte bestimmte Anforderungen an Mitspieler stellen, _weil_ sie eben wenig Zeit haben und diese nicht mit Rep-Kosten-Farmerei verbringen wollen, ist da schon erfrischend anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Minorjiel (2. Februar 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> Nur Idioten fragen andere nach DPS,das können zählt und kein Tastenhämmern.



Ja, stimmt..."Können" zählt...aber deswegen fragt man doch u.A. nach der DPS Zahl....kann ja auch sein, dass ein Spieler mit "blauem" Equipment mehr DPS raushaut als einer mit  "lila" Ausrüstung....weil er mehr Softskill hat. Also reduziere ich durch die DPS-Frage einen Spieler nicht mehr auf sein Equip (bei BC haben sich alle über "LOL - Du bist nicht Full-Epic" - Sprüche beschwert)....wodurch nun letztendlich jemand seine DPS-Zahlen erreicht, ist doch schnurz....Hautpsache die Gruppe ist *"gleichwertig"*...wenn ein DD auch ordentlich Schaden raushämmert und der Boss schneller liegt, dann kann ich das auch einfacher wegheilen (obwohl es mehr Spaß macht, wenn die Leute wissen, was sie machen und machen sollen ^^)


----------



## Odinol (2. Februar 2009)

Hab mir jetzt mal nur den Thradnamen durchgelesen aber denk mal das es so ein MIMIIMIMIM beitrag ist die es hier schon genug gibt...
Ich persönlich als tank hab keine lust mit leuten ewig in einer heor ini rumzugameln nur weil sie zu blöd sind und ihre klasse nicht richtig spielen können.
Ich mein wenn man 800 dps fähr ist das schon arm 0_o (ist mir schon oft aufgefallen)
man kann auch das schlimmste gammelgear haben aber man fährt mit jeder klasse minimum 1k dps.


----------



## 13101987 (2. Februar 2009)

So, stellt euch vor, ihr seid Tank und wollt nur ein paar lockere Heroische Instanzen machen, da man für die Embleme ja Gefrorene Kugeln bekommt, welche 100-150g bringen.
Nun, bei mir war es so und ich ging mit rnds in Heros, das Ende vom Lied waren ungelogen in 2 Wochen 700g repkosten.....
Was meint ihr, ist es da noch immer noch eine Frechhheit nach den DPS Zahlen zu fragen, welche nun doch ein klein wenig über das können der Figur verraten?
Ich glaube kaum


----------



## advanced08 (2. Februar 2009)

> Ja, stimmt..."Können" zählt...aber deswegen fragt man doch u.A. nach der DPS Zahl....kann ja auch sein, dass ein Spieler mit "blauem" Equipment mehr DPS raushaut als einer mit "lila" Ausrüstung....weil er mehr Softskill hat.



hab ich schon sehr oft gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und auch schon sehr oft gesagt das skill vor equip geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber keiner wills verstehen wer recount nur als schwa.... vergleich nimmt der hat wirklich keine ahnung und wird wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich wissen wie viel er crittet ob er immer noch verfehlt o.ä


----------



## Minorjiel (2. Februar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich nehme Dir gar nichts übel, ganz im Gegenteil:
> 
> Damit bist Du für viele dennoch einer der Bösen, denn angeblich machen sowas nur die "arbeitslosen Pros", denen dann alles zu leicht fällt, weil sie ja nur die Strategien nachspielen, die andere ihnen vorgekaut haben. Schau ins Offi-Forum: Auf jeden Post eines wie auch immer gearteten Spieler, dem es derzeit zu wenig Anspruch ist, wirst Du spätestens drei Postings weiter solche Vorwürfe lesen!



Ja, hier muss ich Dir wirklich recht geben. Hab mir da auch eine Meinung zu gebildet...und leider ist es ja Fakt, dass viele den "Content" als zu einfach einstufen, eben weil sie schon die Taktiken kennen...bei Classic gabs das noch nicht zu ausgeprägt ^^
Trotzdem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass zwischen Theorie und Praxis doch ein kleiner Unterschied besteht. Auch wenn man weiß, was man zu tun hat ist das Bewegungsspiel, Teamwork, korrekte Klassenauswahl, Schaden, etc. nicht zu unterschätzen....und eben das hat mir enorm viel Spaß gemacht mit Leuten, die das auch schnell gecheckt haben. Klar kann man Heigan mit 3 Mann legen...weil 7 umgefallen sind, aufgrund einiger Deffizite in Punkte Bewegungsspiel ^^




BimmBamm schrieb:


> Aber, aber: Der "Casual" hat Familie und Arbeit; der kann sich nicht auch noch sowas Belangloses wie "Guides" kümmern - ist doch alles nur ein Spiel! Und nur die "arbeitslosen Imba-Roxxors" finden ihren Spielspaß auf einem angehobenen Niveau, der Rest will sich doch nur "entspannen".
> 
> Das ist zusammengefasst das, was einem dauernd entgegenweht. Der Hinweis, daß eben auch völlig "Reallife"-Involvierte bestimmte Anforderungen an Mitspieler stellen, _weil_ sie eben wenig Zeit haben und diese nicht mit Rep-Kosten-Farmerei verbringen wollen, ist da schon erfrischend anders
> 
> ...



Naja, Du wickelst nackte Tatsachen in einen Mantel aus Sarkasmus. Noch immer geht die Akzeptanz innerhalb der eignen Reihen gegen 0....habe etwas früher einen Vergleich zum Fußball eingestellt. Ich gehe ja auch Fußi spielen, weils mein Hobby ist und ich Spaß haben will....wenn ich hier gewinnen will und von meiner Mannschaft Leistung verlange, dann ist es das Normalste von der Welt...und wenn jemand alle Tore der Bundeliga und Champions League aus den letzen 567 Jahren auswendig kennt, dann wir er bewundert. Übertrage ich das GLEICHE Verhalten auf ein Computer-TEAM-Spiel....dann bin ich ein blöder, arroganter, arbeitsloser Imba-Roxxor. 

So, und jetzt oute ich mich: Ich will mich nicht "entspannen"!!! Entspannen kann ich mit meiner Freundin, Sonntagmorgens im Bett oder im Urlaub. Ich gehe Fußball spielen, weil ich mich physisch fit halten und GEWINNEN will und ich spiele WOW weil es das Köpfchen fitter hält als die dicken Säcke auf den Trimmrädern oder die niveaulosen D-Promis aus dem Urwald, die tagtäglich über die Mattscheibe flimmern...und weil ich GEWINNEN will! Ich sage meinen Freunden auch mal, dass ich Mittwoch Abend keine Zeit habe und WOW spiele, weil ich dort mit 9 Leuten, meiner Mannschaft, verabredet bin, die auf mich warten und die auch gewinnen wollen....klingt zwar komisch, ist aber so. 

Und um B2T zu kommen: 
Ich befasse mich mit dem Spiel, ist halt ein Hobby wie Fußball spielen, Briefmarken sammeln und Autos schrauben. Weiß nicht, ob ich jetzt ein Casual oder Pro oder sonstwas bin, aber trotzdem hab ich nicht unendlich Zeit wie viele andere auch und daher find ich es schon in Ordnung, wenn mich jemand fragt, ob ich in seine Mannschaft passe....wie gesagt, was bringt es, einen Spieler mit steifem Nacken ohne Fußballschuhe auf einen nassen Platz zu stellen wenn ich vorher weiß, dass er die Mannschaft nur ausbremst...


----------



## Mondenkynd (2. Februar 2009)

DPS ist das neue Unwort seit WotLK......in BC Zeiten war es Zaubermacht (Spelldamage)

Einfach gute Skillung, Equipt aus Heroics und eine gute Rota und schon kann jeder DD Raiden gehen auch mit Random Gruppen, oder man sucht sich ne Gilde und lässt sich durch Naxx ziehen XD


----------



## mysticman (2. Februar 2009)

also für mich ist jmd ein noob , was für mich anfänger bedeutet...) , wenn er keine peilung vom spiel hat und ich ihm was erklären muss, was ich als nicht schlimm betrachte, warn wir alle ja mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ein casual ist für für mich jmd, der seinen char nunja, sagen wir mal, nicht ganz so optimal beherrscht, z.b. der nur 1k dps mit lvl 70 fährt...

ein pro ist für mich jmd, der trotzde schlechtem equip alles aus seinem char herausholt...

und es ist in meinen augen sehr sinnvoll, dass man nach dps fragt, ich spiele tank und auch als ich dd gezockt habe, konnte ich es nachvollziehen!!!
denn von heiler und tanks wird immer maximales gefordert, seien es vz und sockelung und ein dd muss es nicht machen? ich nehme keine dds mehr mit, die ungesockelte sachen oder unvz sachen haben! ganz einfach is das!
und was willst du mit dds, die nur 1,2k dps fahren? erstens rbauchst du wesentlich länger, 2. schaffst du manches einfach nicht wegen enrage und 3. machts keinem bock!
sehe ich jmd mit schlechten sachen , die vz sind und er mir sagt, er war nicht in der und der hero instanz, kein problem, nehme ihn mit und erkläre gerne , weil ich sehe, er macht alles, damit sein char besser wird ( vz + sockel) ... nunja, wille muss man auch haben!


----------



## Turismo (2. Februar 2009)

ja neuer trend und gut so !


----------



## Rayin20 (2. Februar 2009)

Ich find dieses DPS gefrage genauso dämlich wie diese doofen Aussagen von wegen "Suchen *guten* DD für xy"   Die Definition von "gut" ist für jeden anders und der DPS schwanzvergleich ist einfach nur lächerlich. Wow soll spaß machen und nicht nur mit bedingungen verknüpft sein. 
Hoffentlich kommen die Leute bald wieder von dem Trip los.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakarr901 (2. Februar 2009)

Die DPS-Frage ist schon ok. Der DPS sagt nämlich ein wenig darüber aus wie gut man seinen Char beherrscht.
Equip ist nicht alles und das haben die Leute gemerkt, aber weil man dauernd in Heros wiped, weil die DDler nur
800 DPS fahren (LVL 80 / Ich mach mit meinem 72 Rog 1k DPS -.-) ist ein guter Grund nach dem DPS Wert zu fragen.


----------



## Minorjiel (2. Februar 2009)

Rayin20 schrieb:


> Ich find dieses DPS gefrage genauso dämlich wie diese doofen Aussagen von wegen "Suchen *guten* DD für xy"   Die Definition von "gut" ist für jeden anders und der DPS schwanzvergleich ist einfach nur lächerlich. Wow soll spaß machen und nicht nur mit bedingungen verknüpft sein.
> Hoffentlich kommen die Leute bald wieder von dem Trip los.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibt's sonst noch Alternativen, um die Fähigkeiten von Mitspielern ansatzweise einzuschätzen? Oder machen Dir 3-Stunden-durch-Instanz-Wipen für 4 bis 5 Marken Spaß, die Du für insgsamt 60 Gold Repkosten erkauft hast (Das begehrte Epic Item hat Dir Klasse XY weggewürfelt, die Kugel hast auch nicht bekommen)?


----------



## Tamerlein (2. Februar 2009)

wo bitteschön wird denn die dps gemessen? an einer bosspuppe, im 5er, im 10er, im 25er?
ehrlich wenn mich jemand fragt wieviel dps ich fahre, spiele ich mit dem gar nicht erst...denn solche leute haben NULL ahnung vom spiel...
dps variiert bei mir von 1,2k bis 4k, wenn ich bombgrp nehm und momentandps komm ich auch auf 8k oder mehr...also was ist denn jetzt die dps?

aber ich hatte mit solchen dps-fragern schon richtig spaß, werde nachmittags gefragt, wieviel dps ich fahre, und von so nem typ nicht invited weil ich ihm keine antwort gegeben hab, seh immer wieder wie er sucht und sucht...einige heros später seh ich immer noch wie er sucht, und nachdem ich abends naxx war sucht der immer noch.
es scheint gimps zu geben, mit denen niemand spielen will, oder der sich sooo toll findet dass niemand genug schaden für ihn macht. 

ich schweife ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also für mich frage nach dps=gimp


----------



## Maniaxx (2. Februar 2009)

Darüber können sich doch nur gimps aufregen die Zuwenig DPS fahren !


----------



## Sonsbecker (2. Februar 2009)

nun gibt es ja in der ganzen dps-abfragerei noch den netten umstand, daß man bei vielen leuten nur auf den namen der gilde schaun muss - es gibt einfach gilden, wenn man aus denen jemanden in eine hero-ini mitnimmt, dann sind DPS keine frage, sondern einfach vorhanden.


----------



## xTaR (2. Februar 2009)

Ich lad mir auch nur gute DDs ein , da es nicht mein Ziel ist in einer Heroic schlecht Equipte durchzuziehen sondern effektiv Ruf + Abzeichen zu farmen.


----------



## TheArea51 (2. Februar 2009)

LoL

Du bist der Held^^

Wenn ein Tank ein add auf den Heiler Prügeln läßt und zu blöd ist das mitzutanken hat er als Tank nichts zu suchen!


DPS ist sehr wichtig, was nützt es wenn der Boss nach 5min enrage geht und die leute keinen dmg machen und der Boss den Raid zerflügt?

Es ist nicht nur Equipt abhängig, sehe viele leute mit voll t7,5 und machen kaum dmg, weil die einfach das system nicht verstehen...







Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt die reine dps nützt überhaupt nichts wenn man nur dps fährt verliert der tank die aggro ist dd tod ergo kein schaden mehr heiler oom wipe
> 
> als dd gehört dazu auch die anderen mitspieler im auge zu haben zum Beispiel Heiler wenn der die Aggro hat durch ein add Zieh ich sie mir wenn der tank Grade nicht kann
> 
> ...


----------



## Minorjiel (2. Februar 2009)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> nun gibt es ja in der ganzen dps-abfragerei noch den netten umstand, daß man bei vielen leuten nur auf den namen der gilde schaun muss - es gibt einfach gilden, wenn man aus denen jemanden in eine hero-ini mitnimmt, dann sind DPS keine frage, sondern einfach vorhanden.



/signed

Stimmt....jetzt wirds richtig interessant ^^


----------



## Sulli (2. Februar 2009)

Maniaxx schrieb:


> Darüber können sich doch nur gimps aufregen die Zuwenig DPS fahren !



Hm.. dann gehörst du anscheinend dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... denn ich pers. finde es auch schlimm immer diese DPS nachfrage ... dann Antworte ich nicht mehr denn ich bin auf sowas nicht mehr angewiesen weil wir regelmässig Naxx claeren und ich mir da meine Items abgreifen so wie meine DKPs es erlauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ich geh nur zum Spass noch mit in die Inis und es macht mir nichts aus wenn mal nen schwächerer dabei ist .. muss der eine odere andere eben mehr machen ..bzw. sie müssebn es ja nicht anderes machen als der schlechtausgestattete.... liegt eh meist nur an die Ausrüstung und an den Skill


----------



## Mitzushi (2. Februar 2009)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Gibt's sonst noch Alternativen, um die Fähigkeiten von Mitspielern ansatzweise einzuschätzen? Oder machen Dir 3-Stunden-durch-Instanz-Wipen für 4 bis 5 Marken Spaß, die Du für insgsamt 60 Gold Repkosten erkauft hast (Das begehrte Epic Item hat Dir Klasse XY weggewürfelt, die Kugel hast auch nicht bekommen)?


Wir fragen auch nicht nach DPS und haben trotzdem die hc-Inis recht schnell durch.
Wenn, dann wipen wir eher, weil jemand gepennt hat oder man halt mal Pech hatte, aber noch nie wegen den DPS eines DDlers.
Wenn man immer nach den DPS fragt, geht einem der Spielspaß verloren.


----------



## Tamerlein (2. Februar 2009)

ich mein wenn ich mich für irgendeine instanz melde, oder für einen raid, dann weiß ich dass ich meine rolle dort erfüllen kann, und zwar mit annehmbaren schadenswerten, oder annehmbarer tankleistung. es gibt dann halt gruppen, wo man autohit afk mehr damage fährt als mancher andere in der grp, aber damit muß man leben...beim nächsten mal meidet man diese leute. 

habe immer noch keine antwort auf die frage wo man die dps messen soll? weiß das niemand? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich glaub ich mach mir den spaß und geb dps vom 25er bei tadde an, aber das glaubt dann wieder niemand (zumindest nicht die "dps-frager")

also wenn ich eine "genormte" aussage über die dps-messung bekomme, dann geb ich die gerne an, aber ansonsten vergleichen wir porsche mit rollstuhl


----------



## Odinol (2. Februar 2009)

Rayin20 schrieb:


> Ich find dieses DPS gefrage genauso dämlich wie diese doofen Aussagen von wegen "Suchen *guten* DD für xy"   Die Definition von "gut" ist für jeden anders und der DPS schwanzvergleich ist einfach nur lächerlich. Wow soll spaß machen und nicht nur mit bedingungen verknüpft sein.
> Hoffentlich kommen die Leute bald wieder von dem Trip los.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja wenn du mit deinen 800 dps dich durch die heros ziehn lässt macht es dir vieleicht spaß aber für alle anderen ist es einfach nur nervig!


----------



## Minorjiel (2. Februar 2009)

Mitzushi schrieb:


> Wir fragen auch nicht nach DPS und haben trotzdem die hc-Inis recht schnell durch.
> Wenn, dann wipen wir eher, weil jemand gepennt hat oder man halt mal Pech hatte, aber noch nie wegen den DPS eines DDlers.
> Wenn man immer nach den DPS fragt, geht einem der Spielspaß verloren.



Naja, Du spricht von "wir"...Du gehst anscheinend mit dir bekannten Spielern in Inis...das ist wiederum etwas anderes.

Es geht bei der DPS Abfrage nicht um stumpfe Zahlenwerte, sondern darum, die Mitspieler *ansatzweise* einschätzen zu können. Wenn mir jemand einen Wert von 1000 DPS nennt, dann heißt das nicht, dass ich ihn nicht mitnehme....aber vielleicht sollte ich die restlichen (meinetwegen 6) DD-Raidplätze vielleicht mit Leuten füllen, die wenigstens die 2K Marke schon geknackt haben (an Bossen -obwohl man's hier auch wieder nur grob einschätzen kann: Flickwerk kommt was anderes raus als bei Grobulus oder den vier Reitern oder so)...weil der gesamten Raid doch sonst die Bosse gar nicht vor der Enrange-Phase gelegt bekommt! Und wenn ich die HdS oder HdB Hero machen will, dann nehme ich auch nicht unbedingt 3x 1K Schaden mit...demenstprechend ist doch wahrscheinlich auch das Equip und wenn ich das nicht wegheilen kann, dann ist der Heiler schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KING123KING123 (2. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es einfach nur komisch warum mache einfach keine dmg (unter 1k dps) machen, selbst ich hab mit meinen voll Blauen ele vor Patch 3.0.8 1,3k dps in Heros gemacht.

Jetzt fast voll epic (davon 2 T7 teil) machen ich über 2k dps und will auch keine low mehr mitnehmen da mir einfach dann die Heros zu lange dauern.


----------



## Echse/LS (2. Februar 2009)

Ich will ja niemandem zu nahe treten, aber wer erfolgreich raiden will sollte auch entsprechendes Eqp haben, wer das nicht aufweist sollte sich weitereqpen.

Ich spiele selber einen DD (Schurken) und bin damit nicht ausgeschlossen dieser DPS Abfrage.

Aber es kann einfach nicht sein, dass man Leute durch Heroics zieht die nichtmal 1k DpS fahren. Das kann einfach nicht sein und ich verstehe das auch vollkommen, jetzt hat halt jeder entsprechendes Gear zu haben. Tank muss Critimmun sein, entsprechend Life haben, Heal muss genug addheal haben (ggf. auch Mana Reg) und DD muss eben genug DpS fahren.

Wer mit der DPS Abfrage nicht klar kommt soll sich eine Gilde suchen, in die er/sie passt, denen DpS egal ist.


----------



## Agrimor (3. Februar 2009)

Wir geben uns ja wirklich viel Mühe, solange unser 25er Raid noch nicht aus Stammmitgliedern aufgestellt werden kann, Randoms nach Equipp und Skillung zu beurteilen (wobei wir Equipp sogar hinten anstellen, wenn man anhand der Skillung erkennen kann, dass der Spieler seinen Char beherrscht. Extreme Ausnahmefälle wie noch kein einziges Initeil mal ausgenommen). Manchmal rutscht uns dann auch mal wieder einer unter, den man, wenn wir nicht so nett wären, eigentlich sofort kicken sollte.

Beispiel: Jäger mit halbwegs ansehlichem Equipp (blau/episch ILvl 200) und guten Sockeln und Verzauberungen. Macht dann in Naxx25 "soviel" Schaden, dass er zumindest über den Heilern liegt. 

Wir fragen weiterhin nicht nach den DPS, sondern verfahren wie oben genannt. Allerdings werden nach jedem Randomraid die guten Spieler gefragt, ob sie sich uns nicht dauerhaft anschließen wollen. Die anderen kommen auf eine Liste, die sicherstellt, dass sie nie wieder dabei sind.


----------



## Lari (3. Februar 2009)

Ich sehe diese DPS-Abfragen für Heros nicht ein, es sei denn, man hat ein Ziel, dass hohe DPS erfordert (Timed Run z.B.).
Ich habe als HEiler aber immer Recount mitlaufen, da mich interessiert, wie sich die Gruppe so schlägt. Wenn wir dann an einen Boss kommen, der mit hoher DPS der Gruppe ein Achievement rausrücken könnte, und ich denke, es könnte reichen, wird es nach Frage an die Gruppe versucht.

Jemand der mit Randoms in Heros geht/gehen will, soll sich seine "mind. 2k+ DPS" sonst wohin stecken. Für schnelle Runs gibts die Gilde, soll er da fragen.

Mich dürfte ja eigentlich auch niemand nach Naxx mitnehmen, da ich im Recount die wenigste Heilung sowie HPS raushaue. Grund? Ich steh im overheal weit weit hinter den anderen zwei Heilern, hab noch 95%+ Mana am Ende des Kampfes (Trash), während die andere bei etwa 50-60% den Kampf verlassen. Ist das jetzt Faulheit? Nein, ich hab dann einfach noch genug Mana, wenn es drauf ankommt durch Add/Heilerkill. Allein im letzten Naxx zweimal die Gruppe vor dem Wipe bewahrt.
Sowas zeigt, dass im Falle von HEilern Addheal/HPS grober Richtwert ist, aber den Charakter eigentlich nicht wiederspiegelt.
In Falle der DPS... woher kommt der genannte Wert? Alle CDs angeschmissen, 30 Sekunden auf ne Puppe/Mobgruppe genuked? Woohoo... pewpew.

Wenn es auf die DPS ankommt ist die Frage ok, um etwa zu wissen, was man da in die Gruppe nimmt. Aber für Heros... pure Bequemlichkeit.


----------



## Wowneuling (3. Februar 2009)

13101987 schrieb:


> So, stellt euch vor, ihr seid Tank und wollt nur ein paar lockere Heroische Instanzen machen, da man für die Embleme ja Gefrorene Kugeln bekommt, welche 100-150g bringen.
> Nun, bei mir war es so und ich ging mit rnds in Heros, das Ende vom Lied waren ungelogen in 2 Wochen 700g repkosten.....
> Was meint ihr, ist es da noch immer noch eine Frechhheit nach den DPS Zahlen zu fragen, welche nun doch ein klein wenig über das können der Figur verraten?
> Ich glaube kaum


Ahhh, na nun ist doch alles klar. Es geht bei der ganzen Diskussion einzig und allein um die liebe Kohle?! Das nenne ich dann mal einen steilen Abstieg, wenn sich das Spiel binnen 4 Jahren auf den Sinn reduziert hat, Kohle zu scheffeln....


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (3. Februar 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ahhh, na nun ist doch alles klar. Es geht bei der ganzen Diskussion einzig und allein um die liebe Kohle?! Das nenne ich dann mal einen steilen Abstieg, wenn sich das Spiel binnen 4 Jahren auf den Sinn reduziert hat, Kohle zu scheffeln....



Ich glaube was der Poster meint is nicht eher das ihm es leid tut um die Kohle sondern das es unnötig ist wenn man genug DD's mit entsprechender DPS dabei hat. Was ich vollkommen verstehen kann was machst du denn wenn der Tank in einer Trash grp nach 2 Schlägen mit Heal einfach umfällt weil der net Crit immun , net genug Schaden reduzierung usw. hat du kickst ihn ganz klar und so sollten einfach ALLE in der GRP einen min. Standart haben um die Ini Erfolgreich zu schaffen.

lg Peace


----------



## Marienkaefer (3. Februar 2009)

Dps sind mir bei Hero Inis ziemlich egal (außer bei nem Timerun).
Irgendwo muss man doch sein Equipment farmen ....
Mein Mage ist 74 und haut vl 850 dps raus und das aus dem einfachen Grund, dass er erst nachdem Wotlk rauskam 70 wurde.
Da blieb einfach keine Zeit um Raids zu besuchen ... Mein Main ist zum Glück Heiler^^
Hatte mal nen Tank dem 2k dps ned genug waren... Der hat mich angewhispert und gemeint: "Na, hast wohl bei den DDs gespart?"
Tanks können überhaupt nerven .... War mal mit ner andern Gilde Naxx und da war noch ein Heal-Pala der bissl schlecht equipt war ..
Meinte der Tank, ich soll mich mehr mitn heilen anstrengen weil der mehr heilt als ich ... Natürlich, wenn ich so eingeteilt bin, dass ich mit nem Dudu zusammen heilen muss..
Der hottet alles voll -.-

Manche Leute spielen sich einfach zu sehr auf obwohl sie keine Ahnung von nix haben ^^


----------



## Wowneuling (3. Februar 2009)

Peacemaker2142 schrieb:


> Ich glaube was der Poster meint is nicht eher das ihm es leid tut um die Kohle sondern das es unnötig ist wenn man genug DD's mit entsprechender DPS dabei hat. Was ich vollkommen verstehen kann was machst du denn wenn der Tank in einer Trash grp nach 2 Schlägen mit Heal einfach umfällt weil der net Crit immun , net genug Schaden reduzierung usw. hat du kickst ihn ganz klar und so sollten einfach ALLE in der GRP einen min. Standart haben um die Ini Erfolgreich zu schaffen.
> 
> lg Peace


Falsch! Ich versuche es mit dem Tank soweit wie es geht. Passe mein Spiel dem schwachen Tank an (mache weniger Damage, kein AoE, etc.). Sollte irgendwann doch der Punkt erreicht sein, wo man merkt, dass es nicht klappt (meist kommt diese Einsicht dann vom Tank selber), verabschiede ich mich freundlich aus der Gruppe oder suchen Ersatz wenn der Tank nicht weiter machen will. 

Mit diesem System fahre ich sehr gut. Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, in 80% der Fälle klappt das mit dem Tank dann auch bis zum Schluss. Klar, oftmals erst nach 2-3...10-11 Wipes, ABER so finde ich das Game viel spannender, als wenn immer alles glatt läuft, weil die Gruppe perfekt abgestimmt ist.

Naja, ich bleibe bei meinem System. Passiert auch nicht selten, dass mich dann einer der "schlechten" Tanks später anspricht ob ich mit in eine Heroinstanz möchte und dann ist der schwache Tank auf einmal nicht mehr so schwach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sehe WoW als MMOPG (das das "R" fehlt ist Absicht, da ich nicht so der Rollenspieler bin) und nicht als FIGOPG (Farming Items and Gold Online Playing Game) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir gehts eben primär darum paar nette Unterhaltungen mit netten Leuten zu führen und DABEI meinen Pixelhaufen etwas zu verschönern/verbessern und nicht andersum. Aber es soll jeder so machen wie er möchte...


----------



## Infinytist (3. Februar 2009)

Ich finde dieses dps abfragen auch ziemlich sinnlos, zumindest bei non-heroics. Wie soll man denn an besseres Eq kommen wenn man andauernd gesagt bekommt, dass der Dps zu low ist. Und blaue Gegenstände zu Verzauber für mehr dps is ja auch sinnlos. 
Mir hat gestern im Nexus einer gesagt, dass ich als 71er Ele zu wenig Schaden mache, und ich brachte es auf 1k dps...
Da fragt man sich dann wirklich was aus WoW geworden ist, wenn man schon in normalen Inis gesagt bekommt, dass man zu wenig Schaden macht.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (3. Februar 2009)

Tamerlein schrieb:


> habe immer noch keine antwort auf die frage wo man die dps messen soll? weiß das niemand?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gemessen wird im Moment zu bestimmt 95% mit *"recount"* kann man sich auf den bekannten Seiten runter laden. 

Üben kann man dann an den Dummies z.B. in Eisenschmiede oder einfach in einer Gruppe. Am besten ist es eh in einer Gruppe da das am genauesten
wird. Solo beim Farmen komme ich laut recount auf 6 K DPS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in der Gruppe bin bei nur 2,2 K (noch keine T7 Teile, ist mein Twink)

Aber was macht man, wenn man einen Mage in der Gruppe hat der in Naxx 25 mit 1,6 K rumdümpelt ? Eigentlich sollte man ihm höflich sagen er solle
doch erst mal ein wenig seine Ausrüstung verbessern, dann das Magierhandbuch lesen und dann wiederkommen, oder ?

Mit meinem Tank bin ich übrigens bei Recount auch immer auf zwei ersten Plätzen: Schaden genommen und Aktionen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (3. Februar 2009)

Danke Wowneuling

ich habe in letzter zeit auch oft die erfahrung machen müssen, dass die meisten tanks meinen dmg überhaupt nicht verkraften. 

was bringen mir 3k DPS; wenn ich als folge dauernd aufm arsch lieg?

bei kriegern und bärchen hab ich das bomben fast komplett aufgegeben. bei palas trau ich es mich noch am anfang, bis ich wieder aufgekratzt werden muss. 

leider zeigt das neue omen (3?) nur noch die aggro vom fokustarget an und ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob die anderen mobs noch gut auf mich zu sprechen sind. wenn über deren köpfen "hohe bedrohung" auftaucht, ist die nächste saat schon aufm weg und ich kann mich eigentlich schon selber hinlegen. 

also ich KANN schaden machen, aber meist sehe ich schon bei der ersten trashgruppe, dass ich lieber nen gang zurückschalten sollte....

wie geb ich das also in dps an? wie wärs da mit nem wert DPS/tankskill? aber wie misst man den nu wieder?


----------



## Tyraila (3. Februar 2009)

es ist meist immesr schlimmer wenn man sagt : hier ich möchte mir ,.. dann kommt : wieviel dps haste und haste im naxx 10er raid auch schon clearerfahrung und lass mal vor OG bank treffen will mal dein gear anschauen .


ab da war mir klar : öh vorbei.

diese ständige vergleiche wegen der dps ist schrecklich .. und habe keine lust da 3 stunden auf ner puppe einzukloppen!


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (3. Februar 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Falsch! Ich versuche es mit dem Tank soweit wie es geht. Passe mein Spiel dem schwachen Tank an (mache weniger Damage, kein AoE, etc.). Sollte irgendwann doch der Punkt erreicht sein, wo man merkt, dass es nicht klappt (meist kommt diese Einsicht dann vom Tank selber), verabschiede ich mich freundlich aus der Gruppe oder suchen Ersatz wenn der Tank nicht weiter machen will.



Ich sagte ja nicht das ich jeden Tank beim ersten Wipe kicke ich sagte nur wenn du siehst das beim trash mobs schon 2 -3 mal gewiped wird ohne das es ein Fehlpull ist dann wirst du dir sicher auch die fragen stellen was da los ist oder nicht?

Ich bin auch gestern z.b. HDB hero gewesen Top Tank, DD's waren top ja der Healer war nicht grad der bester aber na und Tank und Heal haben sich gestritten habt den streit geschlichtet und nach 4-5 Wipes hatten wir es auch durch ich sagte ja nicht das ich gegen Wipes sind aber wenn man sieht das es von Anfang an nicht geht dann habe ich eben keinen bock drauf nur zu wipen 

lg Peace


----------



## Dark Guardian (3. Februar 2009)

DPS kann man nicht 100% genau messen, von daher ist eine Abfrage dessen grundsätzlich Schwachsinn.

Dient der Beqeuemlichkeit und der fehlenden Bewertung der Charaktere im Spiel. Davon abgesehen selbst wnend as Spiel vom Equipstand her eine Ini vorschlagen würde machens immernoch die Spieler.

Solange Tank und Heiler ihren Job tun ist alles in Ordnung. Dann dauert die Ini eben 30 min länger. Wen juckts? Gehen sowieso ständig mitten in der Ini 2-3 Leute für mindestens 30 min AFK.

Ich hasse es das immer nur die Besten der Besten verlangt werden egal wofür sobald der Gruppenleader selbst ein einigermaßen hohes Niveau an Equip erreicht hat.

Wenn eine ungefähre Einschätzung reichen würde wäre ja alles fein. Wenn es aber heißt 2k+ DPS und man sagt 1,5 - 2,5 je nach Boss und blah und dnan nicht mit genommen wird ist das zum kotzen.

Mal abgesehen davon das 70% der Leute die solche Abfragen gestalten warscheinlich nebenbei mal Recount angehabt haben, irgendwelche Werte aufgeschnappt haben, und damit in die Gruppensuche gehen.


----------



## Calystro (3. Februar 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Danke Wowneuling
> 
> ich habe in letzter zeit auch oft die erfahrung machen müssen, dass die meisten tanks meinen dmg überhaupt nicht verkraften.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wowneuling (3. Februar 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> (...)und haste im naxx 10er raid auch schon clearerfahrung(...)


Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genau diese Leute liebe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sobald man die auf die Problematik anspricht, dass wenn jeder das verlangen würde, NIE jemand in eine Instanz gehen kann, sind sie meist ruhig. Wär als wenn der Fahrlehrer bei der Fahrschule sagt: "Sorry, aber bekommst erst Fahrschulunterricht, wenn du 2 Jahre Auto gefahren bist." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber da sieht man wieder worauf es einigen ankommt: Schnell und bequem soviel Items und Gold abstauben wie es geht ohne sich dafür sonderlich anstrengen zu müssen....peinlich find ich sowas.


----------



## Ascanius (3. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Mein Mage ist 74 und haut vl 850 dps raus und das aus dem einfachen Grund, dass er erst nachdem Wotlk rauskam 70 wurde.



Das Problem ist ja nicht das dein 74er Mage 850 DPS raushaut.
Das Problem ist das es LVL 80 DD´s gibt (und zwar garnichts wenige) die in diesem Bereich rumdümpeln...

Und da habe ich einfach kein Verständnis für!

JEDER! (egal mit welcher DD-Klasse/Skillung) kann mit normalen Quest-Equip auf Lvl 80 seine 1,5k DPS fahren...
Wenns weniger ist (und deswegen frage und schaue ich nach der DPS) dann hat das nichts mit dem equip zu tun! 
Dann sagt mir dieser Wert einfach das der entsprechende Spieler höchstens in der Lage ist 2 Tasten auf seiner Tastatur zu nutzen!

Deswegen ist (gerade seit Wotkl) DPS aussagekräftiger als das Equip! Die Epics bekommt jeder früher oder später... nur das heisst mal garnichts. DPS ist also einer von vielen guten Indikatoren zur Bestimmung der Fähigkeiten eines Spielers unter Berücksichtigung einiger Rahmenbedingungen. 

BTT "Schwanzvergleich": Ich lese immer wieder diese wunderbare Metapher im Bezug auf die DPS-Anfrage.
Dazu kann ich nur sagen:
Geht auf den öffentlichen Toiletten weiter schön in die Kabine anstatt an das Pisuar...
Ich versteh nicht warum es anscheinend ein Großteil gegen den Strich geht einfach mal ingame mit anderen verglichen zu werden! Wenn ich in ne ini / in nen raid will, dann möchte ich doch die möglichst beste gruppe zusammen haben und nicht alle 10 Minuten im Dreck liegen.


----------



## Nakhkha2 (3. Februar 2009)

Vom Tank darf man erwarten, wenn er hero-ini gehen will, dass er 535 VW & >25k Leben hat (auf die anderen Stats schaut dann auch niemand mehr).

Aber DDs darf man nicht vorab per DPS bewerten ? Spiele nen Tank und muss mittllerweile sagen : Wenn bei random-Gruppen 1 DDler bei 1200 DPS rumkrebst, kann man ihn auch kicken oder sich ne andere Gruppe suchen. Denn so einer hat in ner Hero-Ini noch nix zu suchen. Soll er sich - wie ich übrigens bei mir selbst auch - die Mühe machen und sein Equip auf normalen Inis zusammen suchen oder eben anfertigen lassen.

Aber Heros sind doch einfach, da kann man auch mit grünen Quest-Equip durch.
Verzauberungen und Sockelungen sind erst auf epischen Sachen sinnvoll.
Mir fehlt der Pala-/Dudu-/??-Buff (Klasse einfach durch eine nicht in der Gruppe vorhandene ersetzen). Darauf ist meine Ausrichtung ausgelegt.

Das muss ich mir als anhören. Irgendwann hatte ich vom Gewipe genung und hab mir Recount geholt.
Und siehe da : Liegt der DD mit seinem Schaden unter mir, dann ist irgendwas verkehrt.

Und du hast eben bei den Hero-Inis genügend Bosse, wo du es merkst, wenn der Schaden fehlt. Dann geht dem Heiler irgendwann das Mana aus.
Oder die nächste Welle/Gruppe kommt.....und und und....


----------



## Tomratz (3. Februar 2009)

kocki23 schrieb:


> Bei den heutigen Ansprüchen in den hero instanzen ist es meiner Meinung wirklich relativ egal wieviel DPS gefahren wird solange der Tank über ein Mindestequip und der Heiler über können verfügt sollte alles kein Problem darstellen. Natürlich ist es mit endequipten einfacher als ohne (und vor allem schneller). Allerdings möchte ich den Leuten die hier sich so negativ zu randomgruppen äußern mal ans Herz legen was sie alles verpassen, denn ich finde randomgruppen in der regel ganz lustig, wenn die tank und heilkomponente stimmt. Und wenn der Schaden der anderen DD`s net stimmt muss man eben selber mehr gas geben.
> Also die Frage bei den heutigen Ansprüchen total lächerlich, solange es net um Achievements oder um zeit geht (wie der tank muss in 20 min zur arbeit oO?)
> 
> Mir ist die Frage übrigens noch nie gestellt worden *grübel
> ...



Also hängt wieder mal alles am Tank und am Heiler?, alle anderen dürfen Brain-afk sein?
Teil mir mal deinen Ingame-Namen mit, damit ich dich schon mal prophylaktisch auf Ignore setzen kann



Minorjiel schrieb:


> Wie schon oben erwähnt...findest Du das fair? Tank und Heiler müssen top-equipped sein, um das auszugleichen, was den DDs fehlt? Wiped man trotzdem 5 -6 mal in einer 5er, zahlen die beiden 50 - 80 und die DDs nur 20 Gold?



/sign


----------



## Belgor (3. Februar 2009)

Also ich komm mit meinem DK an die 1700 1800 DPS und finde kaum Gruppen für HERO innis ... finde es schon krass und ärgerlich .. ich steh teilweise 1-2-3 Stunden in Dalaran rum und geh dann off weil ich keine Gruppe finde.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (3. Februar 2009)

Belgor schrieb:


> Also ich komm mit meinem DK an die 1700 1800 DPS und finde kaum Gruppen für HERO innis ... finde es schon krass und ärgerlich .. ich steh teilweise 1-2-3 Stunden in Dalaran rum und geh dann off weil ich keine Gruppe finde.




Was wohl eher an deiner Klasse liegt und nicht an deiner DPS, keiner mag DK's, was ich aber nicht nachvollziehen kann denn richtig gespielt sind sie eine bereicherung für jede gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasdeja (3. Februar 2009)

Naja schön und gut, wenn sie viel DPS machen - wobei es ja letztlich auf die gesamte Gruppe ankommt und deren Verhalten. Was nutzt mir nen DPS Beserker von Krieger/DK oder was, der aber immer Aggro zieht oder Mobs pullt und einfach nicht teamfähig ist. Man weiss ja nie woran man kommt. Ein Grund mit Gilde zu gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da nehm ich doch lieber nen Schurken oder sowas mit, der kickt, sapt und auch sonst super reagiert und vielleicht ein paar DPS weniger macht weil er eben nicht Epic oder was weiss ich ist... Gerade in Heros kommts nicht unbedingt auf viel DPS an.  
Solange die Gruppe stimmt und die Mobs down gehen und es ein gutes Miteinander ist^^ Who cares?


----------



## Eltin (3. Februar 2009)

Belgor schrieb:


> Also ich komm mit meinem DK an die 1700 1800 DPS und finde kaum Gruppen für HERO innis ... finde es schon krass und ärgerlich .. ich steh teilweise 1-2-3 Stunden in Dalaran rum und geh dann off weil ich keine Gruppe finde.



Geht mir als Mage genauso DPS > 1650 aber keine Chance eine Gruppe zu finden.


----------



## Amilinda (3. Februar 2009)

war gestern in einer grp für Naxx 10er und die meinten das ich als Schurke mit 3,7k dps zu wenig dmg mache o.O

hab ein dmg meter am Loatheb laufen lassen und gesehen das ich fast doppelt soviel schaden gemacht habe als die nummer 2 !

aber auf die frage zurückzukommen,anhand der Dps kann mann sehen wie der Spieler seinen Char benutzt und wie das equipment ist !


Lg


----------



## biene maya (3. Februar 2009)

Also ich find´s gut, sonst meint hier jeder dd er könnte als frischer 80er gleich heros gehen, 
was dann der Tank und Heiler ausbaden dürfen.


----------



## advanced08 (3. Februar 2009)

Belgor schrieb:


> Also ich komm mit meinem DK an die 1700 1800 DPS und finde kaum Gruppen für HERO innis ... finde es schon krass und ärgerlich .. ich steh teilweise 1-2-3 Stunden in Dalaran rum und geh dann off weil ich keine Gruppe finde.



liegt wahrscheinlich daran das du nur dumm rumstehst ?

ich hab vorallem gelernt das wenn man eine grp will als dd eine selber aufbauen muss sprich selber heal/tank finden

das geht einfach per /who krieger/paladin/druide/priester/schamane 

dann schreibe ich jeden 80ger an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also wenn euch demnächst einer zufällig anschreibt nicht böse nehmen xD

ansonsten findet man kaum eine grp


----------



## Clunck (3. Februar 2009)

Belgor schrieb:


> Also ich komm mit meinem DK an die 1700 1800 DPS und finde kaum Gruppen für HERO innis ... finde es schon krass und ärgerlich .. ich steh teilweise 1-2-3 Stunden in Dalaran rum und geh dann off weil ich keine Gruppe finde.



Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch am anfang mit meinem Twink-Dk dann würde er Naxx 10ner, maly 10ner gezogen und es war vorbei.

Wenn man Maly kennt und weis was mann mit den sparks zu machen hatt findet man sogar als Low gear dk nen 10/25 Maly raid.


----------



## advanced08 (3. Februar 2009)

es reicht auch schon wenn man sich mit der instanz beschäftigt (guides lesen video gucken )


----------



## [DM]Zottel (3. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich Spieler für eine Instanz suche dann muss jeder perfekt sein. Der Tank muss mindestens 40k HP haben (unbuffed), der Heiler sollte mindestens 2k Zaubermacht haben und genug Mana Reg dass er kein Wasser braucht und die DD'ler sollten alle zwischen 4 und 6 k DPS liegen. Leider habe ich das große Problem dass mir ja im Chat jeder die Geschichte vom Pferd erzählen kann, daher bring ich mal den Vorschlag ein dass mit dem nächsten Patch folgendes integriert werden soll:

- DPS Meter in die Statsitiken des Erfolgssystems integriert. Jede Hero Instanz / bzw. jeder Raid wird getrackt und dort erfasst. Automatisch wird ein gleitender Mittelwert erstellt welcher anstelle des Titels beim Charakter eingeblendet wird.

- Sobald ein Spieler der Gruppe beitritt der noch Items >itemlvl 200 trägt bekommt jeder per Whisper eine Warnmeldung.

Außerdem sollte man noch eine Motivationsfunktion in Heros einführen ähnlich dem AFK System in Battlegrounds. Sobald ein DD unter 2k DPS sinkt (also afk Kaffeetrinkt oder so) dann kommt ne Meldung dass wenn er nicht sofort wieder über 2k fährt, er in 45 Sekunden aus der Instanz geportet wird.

Ich finde diese Vorschläge nur vernünftig und da muss mir auch jeder zustimmen: DPS ist das einzige was zählt - alles andere ist Nebensache!

----------------------------------------------

Früher wurde gefordert dass man seine Klasse beherrschen soll - heute wird nur noch DPS gefordert - finde ich irgendwie suboptimal.

- Was bringt mir ein Mage der 5k DPS fährt, wenn er im entscheidenden Moment vergisst zu sheepen / auf die Agro zu achen / zu decoursen ? --> Hauptsache DPS

- Was bringt mir ein Tank mit 50k HP und 80% Migration wenn er es nicht schafft die Mobs anzutanken ? --> Hauptsache HP

- Was bringt mir ein Heiler mit 25k Mana und 3000 Zaubermacht wenn er trotzdem Leute verrecken lässt? --> Hauptsache Gear ?

Also mir ist es lieber, mit 3 DD's in ne Instanz zu gehen, die alle nur 1500 DPS fahren aber Ihre Klasse mit allen Skills verstehen und beherrschen, als einer der 5k DPS fährt und sonst nix kann. Denn sind wir mal ehrlich, welche Hero Ini braucht denn wirklich max DPS? (Achievments außen vor). Es dauert im Zweifel ein paar Minuten länger - aber alles ist locker zu schaffen - auch mit weniger DPS, weniger HP, weniger was auch immer wenn die Leute nur Ihren Char beherrschen.


----------



## Wowneuling (3. Februar 2009)

Der erste Abschnitt deines Posts kann nicht dein ernst sein! Sind wir hier schon im echten Progaming-Bereich angekommen oder ist WoW immernoch ein stink normales Spiel? *kopfschüttel* Wer immer diese Idee im dem ersten Abschnitt deines Post geschrieben hat, gehört gesteinigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder ist das ironisch gemeint? Komm ich gerade nicht hinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird schon erwartet, dass ich mir Tutorials, Guides, Videos - ja ganze Lehrbücher über meine Klasse reinziehe. Meine Skilung 100% optimiere. Mich stundenlang informiere, welcher Sockel, Verzauberung, Glyphe, etc. für mir das non-plus-ultra darstellt....

*Ich will WoW nicht studieren - ich will WoW nur spielen!*


----------



## Minorjiel (3. Februar 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ahhh, na nun ist doch alles klar. Es geht bei der ganzen Diskussion einzig und allein um die liebe Kohle?! Das nenne ich dann mal einen steilen Abstieg, wenn sich das Spiel binnen 4 Jahren auf den Sinn reduziert hat, Kohle zu scheffeln....



Sehe ich ganz anders....es hat sich überhaupt nicht darauf reduziert, Kohle zu scheffeln. Aber wenn ich als Heiler 2 - 3 Stunden (logischerweise länger als ein DD) Dailies mache um AUSSCHLIESSLICH meine Repkosten wieder rein zubekommen, die sich in einer 2 Stunden Hero angesammelt habe, dann steht das in meinen Augen in einem ungleichen Verhältnis. Farmen macht macht halt nicht ganz soviel Spaß...trotzdem möchte jeder mal episch fliegen können oder sich ein Mammut oder sonstwas kaufen...das geht hat nur mit Gold und hat weniger mit Kohle scheffeln zu tun.



Dark schrieb:


> Solange Tank und Heiler ihren Job tun ist alles in Ordnung. Dann dauert die Ini eben 30 min länger. Wen juckts? Gehen sowieso ständig mitten in der Ini 2-3 Leute für mindestens 30 min AFK.
> 
> Ich hasse es das immer nur die Besten der Besten verlangt werden egal wofür sobald der Gruppenleader selbst ein einigermaßen hohes Niveau an Equip erreicht hat.


Habs weiter oben schonmal gefragt...ist das fair wenn nur Tank und Heiler ihren Job tun sollen und ein mindestmaß an Equipment und Softskill mitbringen sollen? Ich finde nicht! --> Ich bin dafür, das eine Gruppe gleichwertig sein sollte, dann muss jeder seinen Teil leisten, auch die DDs!



Dark schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das 70% der Leute die solche Abfragen gestalten warscheinlich nebenbei mal Recount angehabt haben, irgendwelche Werte aufgeschnappt haben, und damit in die Gruppensuche gehen.


Hmja, das kommt leider vor....lässt sich bei der Masse an Spielern leider nicht vermeiden.


----------



## Thrainan (3. Februar 2009)

Mein vorschlag zur Güte: Das Spiel ist vielen zu einfach? Na dann geht doch mal mit unter 1k dps in die heroics. Dazu nen blau/grünen heiler und ein tank unter 22k Leben. 
Seht das als Chance Kinder, nicht als problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorjiel (3. Februar 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1436620' date='3.02.2009, 11:45']
> Wenn ich Spieler für eine Instanz suche dann muss jeder perfekt sein. Der Tank muss mindestens 40k HP haben (unbuffed), der Heiler sollte mindestens 2k Zaubermacht haben und genug Mana Reg dass er kein Wasser braucht und die DD'ler sollten alle zwischen 4 und 6 k DPS liegen. Leider habe ich das große Problem dass mir ja im Chat jeder die Geschichte vom Pferd erzählen kann, daher bring ich mal den Vorschlag ein dass mit dem nächsten Patch folgendes integriert werden soll:
> 
> - DPS Meter in die Statsitiken des Erfolgssystems integriert. Jede Hero Instanz / bzw. jeder Raid wird getrackt und dort erfasst. Automatisch wird ein gleitender Mittelwert erstellt welcher anstelle des Titels beim Charakter eingeblendet wird.
> ...



Spaßvogel ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 made my day



			
				[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1436620' date='3.02.2009, 11:45']
> Früher wurde gefordert dass man seine Klasse beherrschen soll - heute wird nur noch DPS gefordert - finde ich irgendwie suboptimal.



Und wie hat man das früher in Erfahrung gebracht ob jemand seine Klasse spielen kann?



Wowneuling schrieb:


> Es wird schon erwartet, dass ich mir Tutorials, Guides, Videos - ja ganze Lehrbücher über meine Klasse reinziehe. Meine Skilung 100% optimiere. Mich stundenlang informiere, welcher Sockel, Verzauberung, Glyphe, etc. für mir das non-plus-ultra darstellt....
> 
> *Ich will WoW nicht studieren - ich will WoW nur spielen!*


Öhm ja....gut, WOW ist so ausgelegt, dass man auch GEWINNEN kann..egal ob im PvP oder PvE. Der eine will halt mehr gewinnen und der andere eben weniger. Wenn sich in Randomgruppen der Eine und der Endere treffen, dann ist auf jeden einer der beiden unglücklich!


----------



## Adanna (3. Februar 2009)

hmm grundsätzlich stört mich die dps abfrage zwar nicht aber irgendwie ist es dadurch schon ein anderes spielen als früher.


Ich hab nen 80er heil schamanen mit dem ich nie probleme hatte meine healboni anzugeben..

Aber mit meiner gebrechens Hexe is das bisl anders.Zwar komme ich Naxx hero oder non hero problemlos rein..aber als gebrechens hexxer ändern sich meine dps zahlen ini mäßig..bei inis mit vielen kleinen mobs schaffe ich es nicht auf die dps Zahl zu kommen weil meine dots einfach zu kurz ticken.

ich habe zwar nicht alle klassen gespielt und kann auch nicht sagen die großen unterschiede nur bei mir sind.

Aber da ich aus den heros eh nichts mehr brauche stört es mich auch nicht mehr :-)

Aber ich finde grundsätzlich das es mit dem extremen DPS Wahn bisl überhand nimmt..ich kann verstehen wenn man sich nicht stundenlang durch irgendwelche inis oder raids wipen will...aber früher ging es genauso ohne zuerst spieler genau zu analysieren. demnächst muss man wohl noch vor dem raid alleine nen elite mob killen damit die andern 24 einem dabei zu gucken können und den damage zu checken. 

naja..man wird sehen :-) und wehe ich hab hier irgendwelche künftigen raidleiter auf idee gebracht


----------



## P07Y (3. Februar 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> *Ich will WoW nicht studieren - ich will WoW nur spielen!*



/sign

es geht hier um ein spiel was spass machen soll und nicht um eine lebensaufgabe. lieber wipe ich ein paar mal und lache anstatt das ich mit max dps in 5 minuten die ini clear habe


----------



## Pitysplash (3. Februar 2009)

P07Y schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> es geht hier um ein spiel was spass machen soll und nicht um eine lebensaufgabe. lieber wipe ich ein paar mal und lache anstatt das ich mit max dps in 5 minuten die ini clear habe



Wipen und lachen?Nur in den wenigsten Situationen.Ich mache lieber die Inni in einer halben std sauber clear,anstatt dort 3 std rumzuhängen,reppkosten und Frust zu farmen.(Kann mir keiner erzählen das Wipen voll lustig ist).Gute grp->Inni fix fertig->mehr innis in kurzer zeit->Mehr Marken/Equip->Mehr Motivation.Oder seit ihr motiviert wenn ihr dauernd wipt?

Zur dps abfrage:Find ich absolut korrekt (spiele sowohl heiler als auch dd). Man selber reißt sich den A*rsch auf um mit 80 Heroes zu gehen und sich nicht mit <1k dps zu blamieren.(oft genug gesehen,das ist ein wert den man zu bc zeiten gefahren ist).Da sieht man es irgendwie nicht ein,diese Leute durch heroes zu "ziehen",wenn sie sich nicht mal die Mühe geben sich und ihren Char zu verbessern.

Lg Schamö


----------



## Eltin (3. Februar 2009)

XYZ in [2],[4]: Suchen DD für ???-Hero
Ich: Hi XYZ, bin Mage, noch Platz?
XYZ: Wieviel DPS machst Du?
Ich: Wieviel sollte ich haben?
XYZ: min. 1500
Ich: Je nach Ini 1650+
XYZ: sry, haben schon jemand
5 Min. später im [4]
XYZ: suchen DD mit min 1800 DPS
Ich: 1650 reicht sogar für den Timerun in HDZ4 (siehe Achievement)
XYZ: sry, haben schon jemand
5 Min. später im [4]
XYZ: suchen DD mit min 2000 DPS

und das ist mir auf meinem Realm so oder in ähnlicher Form schon dutzende Male ergangen. 

Kann mir jemand erklären warum das zum Standard in WOW bzw. auf Lothar geworden ist?????? Mir würde *eine sinnvolle* Antwort schon reichen!


----------



## [DM]Zottel (3. Februar 2009)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Spaßvogel ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur durchs Zusammenspiel. Es gibt leider keine Kennziel für "kann seinen Char beherrschen". Aber ich bin mir sicher jeder hat schon Spieler in ner Ini getroffen bei denen man ins Staunen gerät wie sehr auf zack man sein kann. Hatte neulich wieder einen Jäger dabei - sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Verfehlt mal ein Spot und der Mob rennt nur ein paar Meter weg, schon kommt er per Irreführung zurückgelaufen. Steht ein Caster mal zuweit abseits, ist er auch schon in der Eisfalle und er kannte sogar die Einschreiten Funktion des Pets....auf der anderen Seite sieht man dann die Gegenseite die groß rumprotzt mit 4k DPS aber nicht in der Lage ist dem Tank die Agro zu lassen weil ja sofort nach Pull Multischuss und Salve kommen muss um im DPS an Platz 1 zu sein....


----------



## Yhoko (3. Februar 2009)

moin,

ich weiß nicht warum hier so viel wind von den dd´s gemacht wird.
bevor ich auf meinem server überhaupt eine gruppeneinladung bekomme, werde ich als heiler angesendet und darf mich prostituieren ( abfrage sämtlicher werte wird gefordert und verlangt ). erst wenn es dann dem gruppenleiter genehm ist, bekomme ich vielleicht eine einladung zum beitritt zur gruppe.
und dann ist man häufig mit einem addheil von 2k+ der gruppe, selbst für hero-instanzen, nicht gut genug.
ebendso geht es den tanks, auch sie werden aufgefordert sich erkennen zu geben.


also warum nicht gleiches recht für alle ?

yhoko  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.: leider muß ich trotz intensiver gruppensuche mehrmals in der woche gefrustet offline gehen, weil ich halt noch zu ´schwach´bin und mich niemand mitnimmt - tatsache , aber wahr ( bin halt nur ein gelegenheitsspieler in einer kleinen gilde )


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltin (3. Februar 2009)

Yhoko schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich weiß nicht warum hier so viel wind von den dd´s gemacht wird.
> bevor ich auf meinem server überhaupt eine gruppeneinladung bekomme, werde ich als heiler angesendet und darf mich prostituieren ( abfrage sämtlicher werte wird gefordert und verlangt ). erst wenn es dann dem gruppenleiter genehm ist, bekomme ich vielleicht eine einladung zum beitritt zur gruppe.
> ...



Hab ich noch nie gesehen das bei uns auf dem Realm Heiler gesucht werden mit: Suchen Heiler für Hero-Ini mit 2000+...
Bei 10/25er kann ich das alles verstehen. Aber nicht bei 5er... da reichen 1500 immer als DD/Heiler. Ich frag auch keinen Tank ob er Gruppen Tanken kann oder nur Singeltarget. Das merk ich nach 1-2 Mobgruppen und stell mich drauf ein. Und nen Heiler hab ich noch nie nach der HPS gefragt, ich bin DD und bekomme keine Aggro, nur Noobs bekommen Aggro ach nee ich hab ja noch keine 2000+ ich bin der Noob.


----------



## Symatry (3. Februar 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> also wenn ich eine grp aufmache und noch den ein oder anderen random dazuladen muss, den ich nicht kenne, dann frage ich fast immer nach seinem dps
> 
> wenn dann so antworten kommen wie : "genug" oder noch schlimmer: "weis nich" dann wird der typ ganz schnell aus der grp entfernt weil er mit fast 100 prozentiger wahrscheinlichkeit
> ein noob ist und weder recount noch omen hat.






Son Quark... ich spiele seit release und habe kein Penis-Addon drauf... meine Dps erfahre ich von Kollegen, diese ist immer gut!! 

Und Leute die mich fragen von wegen wieviel Dps ich fahren würde, antworte ich aus Protest schon mit viel, gute oder over 9 thousand!!!1

Für mich sind eher diese Leute die Kacknaps... da riecht man schon die Angst!


----------



## Wowneuling (3. Februar 2009)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Wipen und lachen?Nur in den wenigsten Situationen.Ich mache lieber die Inni in einer halben std sauber clear,anstatt dort 3 std rumzuhängen,reppkosten und Frust zu farmen.(Kann mir keiner erzählen das Wipen voll lustig ist).Gute grp->Inni fix fertig->mehr innis in kurzer zeit->Mehr Marken/Equip->Mehr Motivation.Oder seit ihr motiviert wenn ihr dauernd wipt?
> 
> Zur dps abfrage:Find ich absolut korrekt (spiele sowohl heiler als auch dd). Man selber reißt sich den A*rsch auf um mit 80 Heroes zu gehen und sich nicht mit <1k dps zu blamieren.(oft genug gesehen,das ist ein wert den man zu bc zeiten gefahren ist).Da sieht man es irgendwie nicht ein,diese Leute durch heroes zu "ziehen",wenn sie sich nicht mal die Mühe geben sich und ihren Char zu verbessern.
> 
> Lg Schamö


Wipen und lachen passt wunderbar. Das können allerdings nur Leute die WoW als Spiel sehen und nicht als K(r )ampf um die besten Items.

Ich weiß nicht, ob du soweit denkst, aber mit deiner Masche bist du viel eher an den Punkt angelangt, an dem WoW kein Spass mehr macht, als Leute die sich für das Spiel Zeit nehmen...


----------



## Tomratz (3. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> ich mache auch weniger als 1500 dps, aber ich bin ja auch Heiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hatte ich Gestern vergessen zu zitieren, kann dazu nur sagen /sign

Immer wieder schön wenn Recount gepostet wird und an 5. der Heiler mit bissi was oder gar nix steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin dann immer versucht, mal die Recountdaten von Heilung zu posten, verkneif mir das aber immer weil
ich mir denke "ey, die meinen ja nicht dich damit, jeder weiss ja dass du nen anderen job in dieser Gruppe
hast" (weiss das wirklich jeder?)


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (3. Februar 2009)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Hatte ich Gestern vergessen zu zitieren, kann dazu nur sagen /sign
> 
> Immer wieder schön wenn Recount gepostet wird und an 5. der Heiler mit bissi was oder gar nix steht
> 
> ...



XD Wer nicht weis das der Healer keine 1,5k dps fährt der soll mal seinen Char verkaufen oder dem den er ihn abgekauft hat wieder zurückgeben >.<

lg Peace


----------



## Nimeroth (3. Februar 2009)

Mit ein Problem für die Reduzierung auf dps ist wohl auch die Tatsache, daß die Instanzen alle so aufgebaut sind, das es eben reicht mit viel dmg einfach alles wegzubomben. Mal ehrlich, wann habt ihr in einer WotLK Instanz ein Schaf/Frosch/Gestunnten gesehen?
Das Argument "Was bringen DPS wenn im Entscheidenden Moment nicht gesheept etc. wird." Ist damit eigentlich hinfällig. Zumindest hab ich es in bisher keiner Instanz gebraucht. Alles zusammenziehen, Und dann bomben bis nichts mehr steht. Durch diese Extreme Vereinfachung um das Spiel "Causual" Gerechter zu machen, treten jetzt halt plötzlich andere Formen der Gruppen-Such-Kriterien auf.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Thrainan (3. Februar 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Mit ein Problem für die Reduzierung auf dps ist wohl auch die Tatsache, daß die Instanzen alle so aufgebaut sind, das es eben reicht mit viel dmg einfach alles wegzubomben. Mal ehrlich, wann habt ihr in einer WotLK Instanz ein Schaf/Frosch/Gestunnten gesehen?
> Das Argument "Was bringen DPS wenn im Entscheidenden Moment nicht gesheept etc. wird." Ist damit eigentlich hinfällig. Zumindest hab ich es in bisher keiner Instanz gebraucht. Alles zusammenziehen, Und dann bomben bis nichts mehr steht. Durch diese Extreme Vereinfachung um das Spiel "Causual" Gerechter zu machen, treten jetzt halt plötzlich andere Formen der Gruppen-Such-Kriterien auf.
> 
> Gruß,
> Nim



Also mein twin (tank) ist frisch 80. Da habe ich bei meinen ersten heroics jetzt CC genutzt, aber auch nur weil ich halt so frisch 80 bin. Ich nehme an in 2 Wochen werde ich mir das auch sparen können.


----------



## KiLLa239 (3. Februar 2009)

Mich nervt das total, auch wenn ich da keine Probleme habe als Hunter....
Ich wüßte aber auch nicht welche DPS Zahl ich angeben soll, als survival bleibe ich mit mäßigen buffs in 5er inis bei meinen 2800 und in raids werden es natürlich, wie bei jedem anderen viel mehr !

Ich kenne das auch erst seit wotlk, aber die Mehrheit sucht einfach nen dd, und nicht 2000dps +


----------



## Coolrambo (3. Februar 2009)

Wieviel wird eig noch über das thema aufgemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_wuif (3. Februar 2009)

also ich bin heilig-priester und bin letztens mal so zum spaß als dd in ne hero mitgegangen und auf 1,600dps gekommen und war 2ter im dmg meter, das kanns ja net sein.
als dd sollte man schon mehr dmg machen als ein heiligpriester der mal auf die mobs einschlägt. 

PS.: das war im healequip.


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Februar 2009)

by the way - schützt eine hohe dps-zahl eigentlich vor nicht vorhandenem skill? 

vor mitgliedern, die ständig das falsche target im visier haben? 

schonmal die gruppe als nicht-tank pullen weil gogo ein so schönes wort ist?

als richtschnur nicht übel, als non-plus-ultra für die gruppensuche aber unbrauchbar.

und ich bleibe dabei, wer es einfach haben will, der sucht sich über /wer leute aus den topgilden des servers - denn auch diese suchen ihren spass in normalen heroes


----------



## BK-Morpheus (3. Februar 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Seit WotlK raus ist und man als DD eine Gruppe sucht kommt des öfteren die Frage "Wieviel DPS fährts du denn?".
> Ist das der neue Trend? Mit BC hats gereicht wenn man paar Eckdaten wie % crit, AP & Hit wusste (wie auch bei Heilern +Heal, %Crit, ev. Mp5).
> ...


Wenn man gewissen Ansprüche erfüllt haben will (eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit und Qualität in einer Instanz oder HDZ4 Timerun), dann ist das nunmal ein guter Anhaltspunkt. Equip alleine sagt leider wenig aus (somit kann man sich den Blick auf Be.Imba/wow-heroes sparen), denn viele holen auch aus sehr gutem Equip nur 1600dps raus und liegen damit hinter dem Tank.

Finde das also völlig legitim, schliesslich gibt's DDler wie Sand am Meer, warum sollte man dann bei einer starken 4er Gruppe einen einzigen Gimp mitnehmen, der den gesamten Instanz-Spaß evtl stark ausbremst?

Das DPS nicht alles ist, sollte klar sein (wer ständig Aggro zieht nutzt der Gruppe auch nichts), aber wer weniger Schaden als der Tank macht kann eigentlich auch weiter questen gehen.


----------



## Anubis-wächter (3. Februar 2009)

Jo passiert immer öfter das sinnlose wie viel DPS machst du anfragen kommen..schwachsinniger blödsinn...  kann man eh nicht ernst nehmen ob es nun ST oder Trash dps ist etc bla

Ich denke mald as RND grps sich damit auch nur mal wichtig tun wollen (einige zumindest)

Mir jedenfalls geht es auf die nerven von nem Grün/Blau ausgerüsteten Gimp nach meiner DPS gefragt zuwerden obwohl mein DK full t7 ist mit waffen von nax 25

Meine Antworten auf RND DPS anfragen

Wenn du so fragst...bestimmt mehr als du

Kenne alle Encounter und raide dir die ini im schlaf noch fragen?

Inv oder lass es bleiben finde auch ne andere grp.

LG
Xervantes/Nachtwache


----------



## Minorjiel (3. Februar 2009)

P07Y schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> es geht hier um ein spiel was spass machen soll und nicht um eine lebensaufgabe. lieber wipe ich ein paar mal und lache anstatt das ich mit max dps in 5 minuten die ini clear habe


Natürlich ist das keine Lebensaufgabe und auch kein Weltuntergang, wenn's mal nicht klappt...aber ich gehe doch auch nicht zum Fußball spielen und lache die ganze Zeit, wenn der Torwart keinen einzigen Ball hält oder wenn mein Stürmer über die eigenen Füße fällt und wir haushoch abloosen.



			
				[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1436813' date='3.02.2009, 12:58']
> Nur durchs Zusammenspiel. Es gibt leider keine Kennziel für "kann seinen Char beherrschen". Aber ich bin mir sicher jeder hat schon Spieler in ner Ini getroffen bei denen man ins Staunen gerät wie sehr auf zack man sein kann. Hatte neulich wieder einen Jäger dabei - sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Verfehlt mal ein Spot und der Mob rennt nur ein paar Meter weg, schon kommt er per Irreführung zurückgelaufen. Steht ein Caster mal zuweit abseits, ist er auch schon in der Eisfalle und er kannte sogar die Einschreiten Funktion des Pets....auf der anderen Seite sieht man dann die Gegenseite die groß rumprotzt mit 4k DPS aber nicht in der Lage ist dem Tank die Agro zu lassen weil ja sofort nach Pull Multischuss und Salve kommen muss um im DPS an Platz 1 zu sein....



Ja, dagegen kann ich nichts einwenden...Du hast recht. Aber mit der DPS Abfrage reduziere ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich einen Spieler in der Gruppe mitschleife, der keinen Schaden macht UND seine Klasse nicht kennt. Jemand, der nur eine "Anforderung" nicht erfüllt, kann die Defizite meist durch die "Erfüllung" des anderen Punktes ausgleichen....naja, und Softskill abfragen ist schwierig, dass hast Du oben selber geschrieben...hm...es sei denn....vielleicht kann man sich einen situationsbezogenen Fragebogen basteln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilverGER (3. Februar 2009)

Hier regt sich ein DD auf, wenn man ihn nach DPS fragt? Was soll ich dann sagen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sonntag morgen so ähnlich passiert: 

Spieler X: Bist Du Tank?
Ich: yo
Spieler X: wieviel DPS?
Ich: Du meinst HP?
Spieler X: ne DPS, Krieger-Tanks machen jetzt auch ziemlich gut damage
Ich: ja, stimmt. Mache so 2,3k in Def-Equip
Ne Weile keine Antwort
Spieler X: echt??
Ich: ja 
Ne Weile keine Antwort
Spieler X: hab mal Kollege gefragt, der glaubt das nicht
Ich: doch, wenn ich ohne Schild tanke sogar 2,5K
Spieler : mom plz
Ne Weile keine Antwort
Spieler X: Lust Burg zu tanken?
Ich: nicht wirklich 

Keine Antwort mehr bekommen

^^


----------



## Mitzy (3. Februar 2009)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Wipen und lachen?Nur in den wenigsten Situationen.Ich mache lieber die Inni in einer halben std sauber clear,anstatt dort 3 std rumzuhängen,reppkosten und Frust zu farmen.(Kann mir keiner erzählen das Wipen voll lustig ist).Gute grp->Inni fix fertig->mehr innis in kurzer zeit->Mehr Marken/Equip->Mehr Motivation.Oder seit ihr motiviert wenn ihr dauernd wipt?
> 
> Zur dps abfrage:Find ich absolut korrekt (spiele sowohl heiler als auch dd). Man selber reißt sich den A*rsch auf um mit 80 Heroes zu gehen und sich nicht mit <1k dps zu blamieren.(oft genug gesehen,das ist ein wert den man zu bc zeiten gefahren ist).Da sieht man es irgendwie nicht ein,diese Leute durch heroes zu "ziehen",wenn sie sich nicht mal die Mühe geben sich und ihren Char zu verbessern.
> 
> Lg Schamö



Ich würde am liebsten fragen, wie lange du schon zockst.
Wenn ich mir vorstelle... Zur Classic Zeit haben die Instanzen locker mal 1- 2 Stunden in Anspruch genommen...
Wie oft bin ich damals verreckt nur um die T0 Pala Stiefel von Balnazzar zu bekommen- endlose Male. Und deswegen Frust? Ich schieb eher Frust weil ich hier nix zu tun hab, als wenn ich lachhaftes virtuelles Geld ausgeben muss. Und wipen nicht lustig? Hmm... Kleine Anmerkung, änder lieber deine Einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wipen kann lustig sein, man brauch nur die Leute...
Gute Grp. = Ini fix clear? Euh... Nö. Random Truppe -> Turm Utgarde ganz fix gecleart. Hui, und die meisten waren grün-blau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr Motivation weil ich ganz fix ganz viele Marken kriege? Zugegeben, ich hab auch so am Anfang gedacht- und nun hab ich ca. 150 Marken des Heldentums ode wie die Dinger heißen, und kann damit nix anfangen, außer für Gefrorene Kugeln raushauen.
Ich habe auch Motivation wenn ich wipe- aus Fehlern lernt man.

Arsch aufreißen damit ich heroes gehen kann? Hmm... als ich 80 war, bin ich gleich mit Freunden, die auch 80 wurden, in die heroes gegangen (ich war Tank) hab innerhalb von- lass mich lügen- ca. 2 Stunden 2 Inis gecleart und 10 Marken + eine gefrorene Kugel und einen epischen Gegenstand bekommen. Wir sind glaube ich 4x gewipt, weil wir die Boss Taktiken nicht kannten und Fehler machten- und, oh mein Gott, wir haben drüber gelacht. Verdammt, ich lass mich einweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sorry, du hast eine völlig falsche Einstellung, du solltest dir mal überlegen, ob du das Spiel spielst, oder das Spiel mit dir. 
Anfangs hab ich´s auch übertrieben um nicht wieder ganz hinten zu sein, hab dann bemerkt als ich 80 war, dass es fix ging und bin es ruhig angegangen...

Naxx10er und Co zu clearen ist kein Problem, denke ich. Solange man das movement drauf hat geht es... Flickwerk ist eine Herausforderung, finde ich- aber ansonsten...
Naxx 25er wird dann nett, genauso wie Sartharion25er und Malygos (wobei ich letzteren noch nie probierte, da der PC von unserem MT immer bei Ihm abschmiert) sind auch ganz nett- wobei Naxx 25er erst später.

Du verbaust dir selber den Spielspaß, glaub mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BTT:
Die DPS Abfrage kenne ich auch sehr gut. Nur seltsam ist, wenn man mich mit meinem Tank twink fragt, welche DPS ich fahre, und dann die DPS nicht ausreichend hält- naja, was soll´s.
Dann such ich mir eine andere Gruppe, mit Freunden wenn sie Zeit haben- bzw. ich frage sie (wobei ich das eh als erstes tue).
Bei uns im Raid ist die DPS auch größtenteils wurscht. Gut, wir gucken, dass die DPS schon über die 1k kommt, aber dadrunter halte ich schon für schier unmöglich, aufgrund des Raid Supports (bei uns Ele Shammy, Eule etc.) wie auch Tränke und buff food (Fischmahl ftw).

Genauso wie auf hero eine bestimmte DPS Zahl halte ich für dumm. Ein Vergelter macht mehr dps als ich beim trash, beim Boss hole ich recht fix dann auf. Aber solange wartet man ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (eigene Erfahrung gemacht).

Den Time run- pfh, was geht mich das an? Ich geh dahin und fertig, ob ich´s schaffe oder nicht kümmert mich wenig. Irgendwann läuft jeder mit dem Drachen rum. Ich fühl mich auf dem Netherdrachen immer noch wohl, und finde es lustig, wie die Leute mit Ihren Rotdrachen prollen...
Wobei... Der blaue Protodrache, der wäre was *träum*

Hachja... wieder viel geschrieben... *wink* Wird zwar niemand lesen, aber was soll´s.


----------



## Pitysplash (3. Februar 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Wipen und lachen passt wunderbar. Das können allerdings nur Leute die WoW als Spiel sehen und nicht als K(r )ampf um die besten Items.


Wie gesagt bedingt.In manchen Situationen ist es wahrlich lustig,aber wenn man wipt,weil die Gruppe einfach zu schlecht equipt ist,ist das nicht mehr Spaßig.


Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob du soweit denkst, aber mit deiner Masche bist du viel eher an den Punkt angelangt, an dem WoW kein Spass mehr macht, als Leute die sich für das Spiel Zeit nehmen...


Also sagst du quarsi,sobald man sich für ein Hobby (denn nichts anderes ist WoW für mich) Zeit nimmt,hört es auf Spaß zu machen?
Sehe ich anders.Mir macht es Spaß Raiden zu gehen.Da sind wipes vorprogrammiert.Das ist Normal.Mir macht es Spaß mein Equip wachsen zu sehen und zu wissen,das ich es mir selbst erarbeitet habe.Mir macht es keinen Spaß,Leuten die sich das nicht erarbeiten wollen,sondern geschenkt haben wollen,es hinterher zu schmeißen.

Gewagter Vergleich,aber ich tue ihn: Nehmen wir an du bist Chef einer anfangs kleinen Firma,die sich im Laufe der Jahre zu einem sehr reichen Unternehmen entwickelt hat.Nun kommt jemand zu dir,sagt er möchte auch gerne so viel Geld haben,einen Porsche fahren,unzählige Ferienhütten haben etc.Schenkst du ihm nun das Geld? Ich glaube nicht.

Anderer Vergleich,vielleicht etwas passender.Anderes Hobby:Fussball. Du bist Trainer in einer sehr erfolgreichen Manschaft.Ihr habt viele gute Spieler,die nur durch fleiß so gut geworden sind.Nun kommt ein Amateur zu dir und sagt er will in der ersten Manschaft spielen.Er hat zwar keine Lust zu trainieren,will es aber trotzdem wegen der Kohle.(vgl Epics-WoW). Nimmst du ihn?Ich glaube nicht.


Lg Schamö


----------



## Mitzy (3. Februar 2009)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> (...)
> Gewagter Vergleich,aber ich tue ihn: Nehmen wir an du bist Chef einer anfangs kleinen Firma,die sich im Laufe der Jahre zu einem sehr reichen Unternehmen entwickelt hat.Nun kommt jemand zu dir,sagt er möchte auch gerne so viel Geld haben,einen Porsche fahren,unzählige Ferienhütten haben etc.Schenkst du ihm nun das Geld? Ich glaube nicht.
> 
> Anderer Vergleich,vielleicht etwas passender.Anderes Hobby:Fussball. Du bist Trainer in einer sehr erfolgreichen Manschaft.Ihr habt viele gute Spieler,die nur durch fleiß so gut geworden sind.Nun kommt ein Amateur zu dir und sagt er will in der ersten Manschaft spielen.Er hat zwar keine Lust zu trainieren,will es aber trotzdem wegen der Kohle.(vgl Epics-WoW). Nimmst du ihn?Ich glaube nicht.
> ...



Nun, damit jmd. nicht alles abstaubt gibt´s ja auch meistens "Loot Regeln". Bei uns als Beispiel darf man auf T- Teile nur nach dem 3 run würfeln.
Bei allen anderen Sachen darf er mitwürfeln. Er tut immerhin etwas, wenn auch nicht viel. Ebenso muss man diese Person ja auch erstmal "aufnehmen".
Wenn ein Freund mich fragt, ob ich als Tank mitkomme, er bräuchte was aus einer hero aber er findet keine Leute- dann geh ich mit, warum auch nicht? Klar, wenn jmd. fremdes kommt und sagt "Hey, ich bin frisch 80, darf ich mit Naxx 25er?", dann würde jeder sagen, ne lass mal.

Was den anderen Vergleich angeht mit dem Trainer- ein interessanter Vergleich, und hier kommt es auf die Definition an, wie man unter "trainieren" versteht. Lvln, dabei sein, dabei sein wenn man keine Ahnung hat und mit wipen?
Schwer zu beantworten.

Ich ziehe fremde auch ungerne durch eine Instanz, wenn ich keine Mühe sehe. Vielleicht sollte man hier präzieser sagen, welche Leute genau, und nicht einfach "Der, der zu wenig DPS macht" oder "Der, der nix dafür tut".
Was heißt "Nix dafür tut". Das ist zu offen formuliert.


----------



## Soylent (3. Februar 2009)

Hiordis schrieb:


> Kenne ich zwar nicht, finde ich aber sinnvoll. Es ist super nervig, wenn man parallel zum Invite bzw. dem Anfragen beantworten noch im Arsenal nach den Leuten suchen muss. Und Heilern wird die Frage nach ihrem Addheal schon seit mindestens einem Jahr regelmässig um die Ohren gehauen. Jetzt müssen auch mal die DD Farbe bekennen. Find ich ok, ehrlich gesagt.



Analog wäre da nicht die Frage nach dem Addheal, sondern nach der HPS (Heilung pro Sekunde).

Für eine normale Heroic Gruppe nach DD mit 2k+ zu suchen finde ich allerdings schon stark übertrieben. 2k dps ist so der Standart Wert, der so verlangt wird.
Als in unserer Stammgruppe alle DDs knapp 2k dps gefahren haben (Schaden über alles) hat es für HDZ4 Timerun gereicht. Für einen normalen Run ohne Achievements reicht auch weniger aus.


----------



## Hasputin (3. Februar 2009)

Naja bei uns auf dem Server ist das wahrscheinlich noch nicht durchgedrungen das man nach DPS gefragt wird. In diesem Thema geht es aber um Non Heroics und da finde ich es ziemlich schwachsinnig nach DPS zu fragen. 

Genauso aber auch bei Heroics wenn man keine Achievments machen möchte sondern einfach nur durch will. Eine hohe DPS zahl sagt nämlich null aus über denn skill einer Person. Lieber nehme ich einen mit der nicht soviel DPS fährt aber dafür keine Fehler macht.

Aber mal ehrlich: Was soll man z.B. als Affli Hexer an DPS angeben? Die DPS was ich über eine gesamte Ini mach oder die eines Bosskampfes? Wenn mich jemand nach meiner DPS fragen würde, wüßte ich nicht wie ich reagieren würde. Entweder Auslachen und nicht die Einladung annehmen oder mir den Spaß gönnen und die Leute in Grund und Boden Bomben und mal sehen wie lange der Tank meine Aggro halten kann.


----------



## Pitysplash (3. Februar 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ich würde am liebsten fragen, wie lange du schon zockst.


Seit Bc.


Mitzy schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir vorstelle... Zur Classic Zeit haben die Instanzen locker mal 1- 2 Stunden in Anspruch genommen...


Kenn ich auch (wenn wahrscheinlich nicht so intensiv wie du),von Scholo,Strath,Brd.Denn es gab eine Zeit,wo diese trotz Bc bei uns noch beliebt waren.


Mitzy schrieb:


> Wie oft bin ich damals verreckt nur um die T0 Pala Stiefel von Balnazzar zu bekommen- endlose Male. Und deswegen Frust? Ich schieb eher Frust weil ich hier nix zu tun hab, als wenn ich lachhaftes virtuelles Geld ausgeben muss. Und wipen nicht lustig? Hmm... Kleine Anmerkung, änder lieber deine Einstellung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


In wie vielen Gilden war ich und hab mich in Kara totgewipt und wir kamen nicht mal über Moroes hinweg,worauf sich dann die Gilde aufgelöst hat?Vieeele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mitzy schrieb:


> Gute Grp. = Ini fix clear? Euh... Nö. Random Truppe -> Turm Utgarde ganz fix gecleart. Hui, und die meisten waren grün-blau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du weist,es gibt solche und solche Randoms.


Mitzy schrieb:


> Mehr Motivation weil ich ganz fix ganz viele Marken kriege? Zugegeben, ich hab auch so am Anfang gedacht- und nun hab ich ca. 150 Marken des Heldentums ode wie die Dinger heißen, und kann damit nix anfangen, außer für Gefrorene Kugeln raushauen.


Das Problem hab ich auch,aber ich denke sehr viele hätten gern mehr Marken,deswegen dies als Punkt der Motivation.


Mitzy schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Motivation wenn ich wipe- aus Fehlern lernt man.


Nur was ist,wenn du jetzt meinetwegen schon 20 mal Burg Hc mit deiner "stammherogrp" warst,ihr nie gewipt seit,nun ein paar mal rnd gehst und du immer wieder wipst (eher die Ausnahme),ist das Motivation?


Mitzy schrieb:


> Arsch aufreißen damit ich heroes gehen kann? Hmm... als ich 80 war, bin ich gleich mit *Freunden*, die auch 80 wurden, in die heroes gegangen (ich war Tank) hab innerhalb von- lass mich lügen- ca. 2 Stunden 2 Inis gecleart und 10 Marken + eine gefrorene Kugel und einen epischen Gegenstand bekommen. Wir sind glaube ich 4x gewipt, weil wir die Boss Taktiken nicht kannten und Fehler machten- und, oh mein Gott, wir haben drüber gelacht. Verdammt, ich lass mich einweisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist der Punkt,Freunde.Das ist was anderes.


Mitzy schrieb:


> Sorry, du hast eine völlig falsche Einstellung, du solltest dir mal überlegen, ob du das Spiel spielst, oder das Spiel mit dir.


Sowohl als auch.




Mitzy schrieb:


> Du verbaust dir selber den Spielspaß, glaub mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit der Einstellung spiele ich schon seit ich angefangen habe.Ich halte einfach nichts von solchen Leuten "Frisch 80,giev äpixx,zieht mich heroes,Naxx,Obsi,Maly"


Nochmals zum topicps anfrage find ich gerechtfertigt,Wieso? Die Heiler werden nach dem @Heal/hps gefragt,die Tanks,ob sie Crit Imun sind,bzw im Raid nach Avoid/Parry what ever.


----------



## Brubanani (3. Februar 2009)

Naja ich finde das nach dps fragen durchaus berechtigt aber ich nehm die leute auch gerne mal mit aber nur nonehero dungeons xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Soylent (3. Februar 2009)

Yhoko schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich weiß nicht warum hier so viel wind von den dd´s gemacht wird.
> bevor ich auf meinem server überhaupt eine gruppeneinladung bekomme, werde ich als heiler angesendet und darf mich prostituieren ( abfrage sämtlicher werte wird gefordert und verlangt ). erst wenn es dann dem gruppenleiter genehm ist, bekomme ich vielleicht eine einladung zum beitritt zur gruppe.
> ...



Du bist auf dem falschen Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf Lothar wirste als Heiler sofort verhaftet und an die Heizung gekettet und nicht mehr gehen gelassen...

Wir hatten gestern auch einen Heiler mit in Drak'Theron Heroic. Er wollte eigendlich nonhero rein. Er war auch noch nie in der Instanz. Naja war zwar ein paar mal knapp mit der Heilung, aber wenigstens konnte er den Erfolg "Plündere ein Abzeichen des Heldentums" verbuchen ;-)


----------



## Wowneuling (3. Februar 2009)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Wie gesagt bedingt.In manchen Situationen ist es wahrlich lustig,aber wenn man wipt,weil die Gruppe einfach zu schlecht equipt ist,ist das nicht mehr Spaßig.
> 
> Also sagst du quarsi,sobald man sich für ein Hobby (denn nichts anderes ist WoW für mich) Zeit nimmt,hört es auf Spaß zu machen?
> Sehe ich anders.Mir macht es Spaß Raiden zu gehen.Da sind wipes vorprogrammiert.Das ist Normal.Mir macht es Spaß mein Equip wachsen zu sehen und zu wissen,das ich es mir selbst erarbeitet habe.Mir macht es keinen Spaß,Leuten die sich das nicht erarbeiten wollen,sondern geschenkt haben wollen,es hinterher zu schmeißen.


Ich sage, dass wenn ein Hobby ein Ende hat (bzw. ich ein definiertes Ziel habe) es unsinnig ist, dieses Ende krampfhaft schnellstmöglich zu erreichen. Und dabei alles was einen nur etwas Zeit kostet abzuwehren (bitte zieh nun kein Vergleich mit einem Leistungssporter der die 100m unter 10sekunden laufen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Zumal dann nicht, wenn das Hobby so facettenreich ist und mir durch mein "immer-schneller-immer-weiter-immer-besser" viel davon verborgen bleibt. 
Nur um das klar zu stellen, es geht mir hier nicht darum, wie *du* WoW am liebsten spielst. Es geht mir allgemein darum, dass WoW oft nur noch auf diese Itemgier reduziert wird und viele alles immer schneller haben wollen ohne sich etwas Zeit für etwas zu nehmen. Das wiederum führt zu dem immer häufiger auftretenden Egoisten, Gierschlunden und diejenigen um die es hier im Thread geht: _mach 2k DPS oder ich nehm dich nicht mit, denn ich habe keine Lust auch nur 1min länger in einer Instanz zu verbringen als nötig oder gar wipen zu müssen. Denn mein Gildenkumpel hat schon 1 Epicteil mehr als ich.... _



> Gewagter Vergleich,aber ich tue ihn: Nehmen wir an du bist Chef einer anfangs kleinen Firma,die sich im Laufe der Jahre zu einem sehr reichen Unternehmen entwickelt hat.Nun kommt jemand zu dir,sagt er möchte auch gerne so viel Geld haben,einen Porsche fahren,unzählige Ferienhütten haben etc.Schenkst du ihm nun das Geld? Ich glaube nicht.


In der Tat gewagt und auch nicht passend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Anderer Vergleich,vielleicht etwas passender.Anderes Hobby:Fussball. Du bist Trainer in einer sehr erfolgreichen Manschaft.Ihr habt viele gute Spieler,die nur durch fleiß so gut geworden sind.Nun kommt ein Amateur zu dir und sagt er will in der ersten Manschaft spielen.Er hat zwar keine Lust zu trainieren,will es aber trotzdem wegen der Kohle.(vgl Epics-WoW). Nimmst du ihn?Ich glaube nicht.


Ich würde ihn so oft es geht mit der ersten Mannschaft spielen lassen, damit er besser wird. Sowas dürfte man dann Jugendarbeit nennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sich sowas langfristig bezahlt macht ist ja allgemein bekannt.


----------



## Pitysplash (3. Februar 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Was heißt "Nix dafür tut". Das ist zu offen formuliert.



Beispiel: Schurke.Gute rnd Gruppe,hero run.Nur der Schurke sticht durch mangelndes Klassenverständniss hervor.(Dolch in der Mainhand,recht langsames Schwert in der Offhand,um "Hinterhalt" spamen zu können).Nach dem Hero run sieht man dann einen Dps durschnitt von 2k der anderen beiden dds.Huch der Schurke hat nur 800 dps.Was ist da los?Man schaut sich also das equip an:Alle sockelplätze leer,s2 an,keine waffenverzauberung auf den s2 waffen,im allgemeinen Nichts.Wir haben dann einen Spieler in der Gruppe gehabt,der selber einen Schurken als Main spielt und sich gut auskennt.Der hat ihm dann freundlich ein paar tipps gegeben,was er denn Sowohl skillungstechnisch als auch Equiptechnisch verbessern könnte und das er erst dann in Heroes gehen sollte.In etwa 1 Monat später.Rnd grp,mit einem Schurken."Huch den kenn ich doch" sag ich mir.Ich guck mir also das equip an:Ein teil t 7,5,der Rest so wie vorher,EXAKT wie vorher,auch die skillung.Nun,da hat er wohl jemanden gefunden der ihn ein Hero Raid gezogen hat.Das Tundra Mammut der Reisenden (16-20k gold) kann er sich leisten,sich aber mal equip craften zu lassen,es zu verzaubern/sockeln,schafft er nicht.Dies ist ein Typischer fall,wo ich dann auch langsam am verzweifeln bin.

Einen Fehler zu machen ist eine Sache und überhaupt nicht schlimm,wenn man aber nichtmal einen lieb gemeinten Rat annimmt,sondern weiter sein Ding "zieh mich heroes bis ich äpix hab" durchzieht,zeige ich dafür kein verständis.

Lg Schamö


----------



## Pitysplash (3. Februar 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn so oft es geht mit der ersten Mannschaft spielen lassen, damit er besser wird. Sowas dürfte man dann Jugendarbeit nennen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


"Er will zwar nicht trainieren,will aber in die Erste Mannschaft wegen der Kohle(vgl epics-wow)"
Du würdest ihn nehmen?


----------



## Hasputin (3. Februar 2009)

> Ich würde ihn so oft es geht mit der ersten Mannschaft spielen lassen, damit er besser wird. Sowas dürfte man dann Jugendarbeit nennen. smile.gif Das sich sowas langfristig bezahlt macht ist ja allgemein bekannt



Wenn man sich keine neuen Spieler leisten kann muß man auf Amateure zurückgreifen und sie aufbauen und fördern.


----------



## Secretraven (3. Februar 2009)

ich finds auch übertrieben ... nach +spelldmg zu fragen oder wie das gear so ist, ist ja oke und reicht auch denke ich.

Wenn man alles so DPS abhängig macht finde ich überhaupt nicht gut und, da es auch keine klare Aussage über den Skill des Spielers darstellt. 
Hab schon viele DDs gesehen, die ja ach so vie DPS fahren, aber trotzdem irgendwie noobig waren oder dem Gruppenspiel nicht fähig.
Und DPS ist auch nicht immer gleich, es schwankt doch manchmal bei vielen stark.

Und ich sag mal so wenn jmd etwas schlechteres Gear hat, er aber seine Klasse voll im Griff hat, kann er das locker ausgleichen.


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (3. Februar 2009)

Secretraven schrieb:


> Und ich sag mal so wenn jmd etwas schlechteres Gear hat, er aber seine Klasse voll im Griff hat, kann er das locker ausgleichen.



/sign 

Ich sag nur Skill > EQ 

lg Peace


----------



## Wowneuling (3. Februar 2009)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> "Er will zwar nicht trainieren,will aber in die Erste Mannschaft wegen der Kohle(vgl epics-wow)"
> Du würdest ihn nehmen?


Nein. Was aber auch was ganz anderes ist. Die mit 1,6k DPS machen ja *nicht* nichts im Gegensatz zu den 2,0k DPS DDler. Sie sind nur etwas schwächer. Und indem ich sie mitnehme werden sie besser...

Wenn mich ein DDler anspricht: "Ey, nimmst mich mit Hero ini? Will aber nur auf /follow gehen und bei den items mitwürfeln. Aktiv mitmachen will ich nicht, ok?" Dann nehme ich ihn auch nicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wär eine Situation die auf dein Vergleich passt, aber nicht, dass einer nur etwas weniger/schlechter ist als andere aber gewillt ist daran etwas zu ändern.


----------



## Pitysplash (3. Februar 2009)

Secretraven schrieb:


> Und ich sag mal so wenn jmd etwas schlechteres Gear hat, er aber seine Klasse voll im Griff hat, kann er das locker ausgleichen.


Deswegen auch die Frage nach Durschnitts dps,nicht nach anzahl der epics.Skill und dps hängen sehr sehr dicht beeinander.Wenn du kein skill hast,wird es schwer guten Damage zu fahren.

Wenn ich einen zb einen Schurken für Naxx suche,interessiert es mich nicht,wieviele Gladiatoren Titel (meiner ansicht nach brauch pvp skill) oder mit wievielen Flickflacks er eine Kopfnuss zu stande bringen kann.Sondern der Dps Wert interessiert mich.


----------



## Pitysplash (3. Februar 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Nein. Was aber auch was ganz anderes ist. Die mit 1,6k DPS machen ja *nicht* nichts im Gegensatz zu den 2,0k DPS DDler. Sie sind nur etwas schwächer. Und indem ich sie mitnehme werden sie besser...


1,6k dps ist doch ein völlig ausreichender Wert für einen DD in einer Hero!Ich habe ja von diesen <1k dps Leuten gesprochen(steht auch oben iwo).Und <1k dps hat man pre wotlk gemacht.


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (3. Februar 2009)

aber an sich isses völliger schwachsinn, nen caster nach seinem dps zu fragen.man muss da auf jeden fall zwischen den dds unterscheiden (melees und caster).

ein melee, z.B. nen Rogue fährt an trash um einiges mehr dps als jeder caster. wenn ich als mage mit meiner gilde in heros gehe, sind die mobs tot bevor mein 2ter cast durch is. also der dps für alle daten sagt absolut nichts aus. für alle daten komm ich meist so um die 2k dps, dafür fahr ich an bossen 3,5-3,9k.

ich gehe auch grundsätzlich nicht mit leuten mit, die nach dps fragen, weil ich ehrlich gesagt genau mit diesen leuten eher schlechte erfahrungen gemacht habe, als mit "normalen".

erst gestern in hdz4 : es wird nach nem guten ddler gefragt, ich werd geinvt, los gehts. von anfang an fällt mir auf, dass der tank immer extrem low geht bevor die heals durch kommen. nach dem ersten wipe am ersten boss schnauzt der holypriest dann die grp an, dass wir mal dps fahren sollen. er bekommt die antwort, dass an fehlendem dmg kein tank stirbt es sei denn der kampf dauert zu lange was nicht der fall war. nagut weiter gehts, erster boss liegt, wir schlürfen uns dem 2ten entgegen und da dann der nächste wipe, wieder der tank zuerst verreckt. 

der priest postet in die gruppe, dass selbst sein tank mehr dps fährt als wir alle zusammen und wir mal spielen lernen sollen und haut ab. wir gucken mal ins recount und...... looool 1,5k hps.....gz herr priest. 
naja, wir laden nen pala ein, der uns heilt und clearen die ini ohne einen weiteren wipe. am ende seh ich dann, dass wir von nem retri in healgear ohne probleme geheilt wurden, soviel dazu..... 

natürlich kann man auch dieses beispiel nicht verallgemeinern und nicht alle "dps-abfrager" sind so inkompetent, aber aus meiner eigenen erfahrung mit "gruppeneröffnungen" weiß ich, dass man ohne dps-abfrage sehr gut klarkommt. zumindest für heros gilt das. im raid sieht das schon anders aus, aber auch da zählen andere attribute genauso wenn nicht sogar mehr als dps (hit etc.). in heros is das equip einfach völligst egal und wer für ne hero 2k dps und mehr verlangt hat sie nicht alle. selbst für nen großteil der achievements is der dps nicht von bedeutung, sondern viel mehr der skill......


----------



## Mitzy (3. Februar 2009)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> (...)
> Nur was ist,wenn du jetzt meinetwegen schon 20 mal Burg Hc mit deiner "stammherogrp" warst,ihr nie gewipt seit,nun ein paar mal rnd gehst und du immer wieder wipst (eher die Ausnahme),ist das Motivation?
> (...)
> 
> Nochmals zum topicps anfrage find ich gerechtfertigt,Wieso? Die Heiler werden nach dem @Heal/hps gefragt,die Tanks,ob sie Crit Imun sind,bzw im Raid nach Avoid/Parry what ever.


Dann hab ich Pech gehabt, ganz ehrlich. Ich achte schon ein wenig auf das equip und sowas, zugegeben. Ich hatte als Beispiel, als ich in Azjol Nerub war, einen Priester Heiler der full T0 getragen hat und einige grüne BC trinkets vom LvL Bereich um 65 getragen hat und dann sogar eine blaue Sache- von lvl 61, glaube ich.
Wir haben es geschafft, aber auch nur, weil der Schattenpriester angefangen hat zu heilen.

Ich frage eigentlich nicht nach dem +heal, weil ich den Leuten vertraue, die sich melden. 
Beim Tank habe ich noch nie gefragt, ob er crit Immun ist- das halte ich schlicht weg für selbsverständlich und hab ich mit meinem Krieger auch so gehandhabt.



Pitysplash schrieb:


> Beispiel: Schurke.Gute rnd Gruppe,hero run.Nur der Schurke sticht durch mangelndes Klassenverständniss hervor.(Dolch in der Mainhand,recht langsames Schwert in der Offhand,um "Hinterhalt" spamen zu können).Nach dem Hero run sieht man dann einen Dps durschnitt von 2k der anderen beiden dds.Huch der Schurke hat nur 800 dps.Was ist da los?Man schaut sich also das equip an:Alle sockelplätze leer,s2 an,keine waffenverzauberung auf den s2 waffen,im allgemeinen Nichts.Wir haben dann einen Spieler in der Gruppe gehabt,der selber einen Schurken als Main spielt und sich gut auskennt.Der hat ihm dann freundlich ein paar tipps gegeben,was er denn Sowohl skillungstechnisch als auch Equiptechnisch verbessern könnte und das er erst dann in Heroes gehen sollte.In etwa 1 Monat später.Rnd grp,mit einem Schurken."Huch den kenn ich doch" sag ich mir.Ich guck mir also das equip an:Ein teil t 7,5,der Rest so wie vorher,EXAKT wie vorher,auch die skillung.Nun,da hat er wohl jemanden gefunden der ihn ein Hero Raid gezogen hat.Das Tundra Mammut der Reisenden (16-20k gold) kann er sich leisten,sich aber mal equip craften zu lassen,es zu verzaubern/sockeln,schafft er nicht.Dies ist ein Typischer fall,wo ich dann auch langsam am verzweifeln bin.
> 
> Einen Fehler zu machen ist eine Sache und überhaupt nicht schlimm,wenn man aber nichtmal einen lieb gemeinten Rat annimmt,sondern weiter sein Ding "zieh mich heroes bis ich äpix hab" durchzieht,zeige ich dafür kein verständis.
> 
> Lg Schamö



Ok, mit dem Schurken kenne ich mich nicht aus. Aber sicher, wenn man tipps gibt und nichts kommt, dann gebe ich dir Recht- siehe oben mein Beispiel.
btw. der Priester ist 80 und hat immer noch das alte equip. Hat mich letztens gefragt ob er mit Naxx 25er kann *räuspert sich*.


----------



## Severos (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo.
Ich als Tank empfinde diese Anfragen als selbstverständlich.
Klar, wow macht und sollte Spaß machen.
Der DPS-Wert ist für mich der einzig entscheidene Wert, denn wenn dieser stimmt, können mir andere Daten Schnuppe sein.
Für mich gehört zum Spaß dazu, dass man sehen kann, das Leute ihren Char beherrschen.
Wenn mir dann jmd. sagt, dass er 1200 dps fährt, dann nehm ich ihn nicht mit, so Leid es mir tut.
1200dps kann man aus nem 70er Char rausdrücken.
Soll nicht ablehnend klingen, aber das ist meine Meinung.
MfG Severos


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (3. Februar 2009)

Severos schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich als Tank empfinde diese Anfragen als selbstverständlich.
> Klar, wow macht und sollte Spaß machen.
> Der DPS-Wert ist für mich der einzig entscheidene Wert, denn wenn dieser stimmt, können mir andere Daten Schnuppe sein.
> ...



dann wünsch ich dir viel spaß beim wipen, wenn dein 2k+-dd es nich geschissen kriegt sich bei loken zu bewegen....(nur ein beispiel für skill>dps)


----------



## Pitysplash (3. Februar 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Beim Tank habe ich noch nie gefragt, ob er crit Immun ist- das halte ich schlicht weg für selbsverständlich und hab ich mit meinem Krieger auch so gehandhabt.


Ich hab es mir abgewöhnt nicht zu fragen,aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen.Neulich zum Beispiel,suchte eine Gruppe,einen Healer für hdz4 timed.Da ich sowieso nur sinnlos in Og rumstand fragte ich also,ob die Gruppe denn gut sei (es war ein reiner gildeninterner run,bis auf mich halt),er bejate dies.Also ich ins ah,bufffood gekauft,weil timed ist nun nicht unbedingt ohne (ich hatte timed vorher shcon geschafft und hab den Drachen auch).Später stellte sich dann heraus,das die Grp mit Ausnahme eines Melee Schamanen (1,7k dps) unter 1,5k dps hatte.(so schafft man den timed einfach nicht) Und der Tank nichtmal crit imun war.Da bin ich doch dann leicht Rot angelaufen und hab mich gefragt wozu ich mir nun einen Flask eingeschmissen hatte.(warum so teuer? Ein heal schami kann auch bei timed weng damage mitmachen).

Anderer Fall: Azjol Hc,irgendwann nach den ersten 2 wipes an den ersten wachen frage ich den Tank warum er so viel Damage kassiert und das ich das nicht wegheilen kann.(Ohne mich selbst hervorheben zu wollen,ich beherrsche das Healen und bin recht gut equipt)Er: "kp" hm okay.Nach 2 weiteren wipes fragte ich ihn ob er crit imun sei,weil dort ab und zu doch sehr hohe treffer reinkommen.Seine Antwort: "Nö" Da war dann wieder so eine Situation wo man sich nur noch denkt: Kopf-> Tisch.Ich frage ihn wieso er das nicht vorher sagt,damit man wenigstens vorbereitet ist und ob er das nicht als Vorraussetzung sieht,als tank critimun zu sein um heroes gehen zu können.Seine Antwort:"Kack mal nich so rum,wenn du healen kannst,healste das auch weg,könnt euch ja nen anderen Tank suchen". Ohne Worte...


----------



## Nimeroth (3. Februar 2009)

Zwiebelkatze schrieb:


> dann wünsch ich dir viel spaß beim wipen, wenn dein 2k+-dd es nich geschissen kriegt sich bei loken zu bewegen....(nur ein beispiel für skill>dps)



Wieso geht ihr eigentlich immer davon aus, dass 2k dps Spieler automatisch ansonsten totale Blödmänner sind? Immer von einem extrrem ins andere...


----------



## Pitysplash (3. Februar 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Wieso geht ihr eigentlich immer davon aus, dass 2k dps Spieler automatisch ansonsten totale Blödmänner sind? Immer von einem extrrem ins andere...


Das ist teilweise auch Neid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hulio (3. Februar 2009)

ich finde es gut so, ich habe keone lust für eine instanz 4 stunden zu benötigen wenn es mit ordentlichen dmg dealer einfach schneller geht.
wieso sollte man nen trabbi fahren wenn man ein ferarri bekommen kann.
findet euch einfach damit ab, oder tut was dagegen wenn ihr weniger als 2k dps macht... so schwer ist das nicht ^^


----------



## Eltin (3. Februar 2009)

Hulio schrieb:


> ich finde es gut so, ich habe keone lust für eine instanz 4 stunden zu benötigen wenn es mit ordentlichen dmg dealer einfach schneller geht.
> wieso sollte man nen trabbi fahren wenn man ein ferarri bekommen kann.
> findet euch einfach damit ab, oder tut was dagegen wenn ihr weniger als 2k dps macht... so schwer ist das nicht ^^



Wie soll man sich steigern wenn man die DPS seines Equip ausgereizt hat und 5er Hero gehen will um sein Equip zu verbessern?

Sinnvolle Vorschläge?

Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Unterschied (1500 vs 2000)*3 DD bei Trashgruppen ca 2-3 Sekunden, bei Bossen 10-30 Sekunden ausmacht also pro Ini ca 5-10 Min!


----------



## Lewjavvin (3. Februar 2009)

nach "dps" zu fragen is so oder so sinnlos. weil es kommt ja immer daraufan bei was ... gesamtdps über den ganzen raid, single dps auf boss, single dps auf trash, welche buffs, aoe dmg bei trash usw ... total sinnlos also die frage.

dass jedoch die dds nach dem equip und der erfahrung in einem raid (ja auch naxx nonhc ...) gefragt werden find ich mehr als ok. weil es gibt dank dem viel zu einfachen kontent von lich king viel zu viele gammeldds (entschuldigt bitte den ausdruck ^^ ). 

mir is letzte id passiert dass ich (ausnahmsweise) mal mit meinem main char naxx rdm gehn wollte weil ich beim stammraid aufgrund von arbeit net mitkonnte. da waren wir halt so in naxx nonhc drin und TROTZ frage nach equip + erfahrung haben sich leute mit "ich mach sehr guten schaden" gemeldet. ich kannte keinen davon. kurze zusammenfassung von dem abend: 7,5 std naxx ; 5 bosse sind am ende NICHT down gegangen. warum ? ganz einfach. 3 dds die auf BOSS single target 1000-1100 dps geschafft haben. gesamt über den ganzen raid sogar unter 1000 dps. BEIDE tanks waren über den 3 dds. (die anderen 2 dds hatten 2700 dps + ). total sinnlos mit solchen leuten raiden zu gehen .. ehrlich .. ärgert man sich nur. tanks + heiler waren spitze.

daraufhin haben wir mal ein bisschen was getestet. wir sind mit einem lv 73 grün / blau northrend equipten shadow nach nexus nonhc gegangen. der tank war ein frischer lv 80er damit der shadow auch wirklich net in versuchung kommt aggro zu ziehen. am ende hatte der shadow dann 1400 dps über die ganze inni und bei JEDEM boss 1200 dps+ . daraufhin stellten wir uns so die frage wie ein (fast)full epic lv 80er dd es schaffen kann weniger dmg zu machen als ein lv 73 grün / blau equipter char .... das hat nix mehr mit "gut" oder "schlecht" spielen zu tun ... das is einfach nur traurig was manche da machen. mit mains macht man ja wenn man full gebufft raiden geht 4-5 k dps ....


----------



## Zentoro (3. Februar 2009)

> Ich weiß als Heiler auch was ich an HPS fahre, bzw fahren kann. (Ist z.B. dann wichtig dann wenn gefragt wird ob wir noch nen Heiler mehr brauchen oder auf einen verzichten können)




HPS ist ja noch größerer Schwachsinn. Ich heile nach Bedarf. Ist doch nicht Dein Ernst oder?

Und bitte mal ne Antwort auf folgende Fragen: Welche DPS?

5er Grp, 10er Grp, 25er Grp? Trash? Boss? Puppe in der Hauptstadt?


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (3. Februar 2009)

Ich war letztens als Pala Tank zuerst Turm und danach Burg...
Die DD´s waren: Hunter, Todesritter und Hexer...
Ich hab 2k dps gemacht und alle waren unter mir... das ist dann schon etwas nervig..


----------



## `maZze (3. Februar 2009)

also,

ich frage auch immer nach dps da ich bis jez nur pech gehabt habe mit random grp.  
(zb. HDS.... man fragt ob die dds denn ein wenig dps machen und leiter sagt, sicher!!  Der rouge blau und epic 798DPS o0)

natürlich nützt es mir nichts wenn ich die DPS weiss und der Typ dahinter nen movement wie ne blinde schildkröte hat!


Ich verschwende auch ungern zb. eine Naxx ID um eine woche zu warten...  es gibt DDs wie sand am mehr aber nur ein kleiner prozentsatz davon sind wirklich gute DDs !

ps. recount zeichnet gut auf aber nehmt omen bitte direkt auch mit ^^ der heiler, der tank, und vielleicht sogar der raid wird euch danken wenn nen whipe dadurch vermieden werden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Aegon (3. Februar 2009)

Hier sagen einige: _"lieber einen 800 DPS Spieler als einen 1,5k DPS Spieler der wie ein Affe herum honkt."_

Ich sage, ich will einen DDler der seine 1,5k fährt (in den Situationen in denen er das kann) UND eben nicht herum honkt. Und genau diese gibt es auch.
Es sind viele Spieler unterwegs die ordentlichen Schaden (gemessen an ihrem Equip - also nix utopisches) machen und diszipliniert spielen. Warum wird immer der Vergleich "lieber weniger DPS, dafür ordentlicher Spieler" gezogen?
Das ist doch Schwachsinn. Es werden gute Spieler in JEDER Hinsicht gesucht, also nicht nur diejenigen die nur eines beherrschen.


Wenn ich als Tank in ne Ini gehe, dann wipe ich auch mal. Kein Thema. Wenn einer der DDLer nicht so viel DPS fährt und wir dennoch gut durchkommen, is mir das auch egal. Aber grundsätzlich sondiere ich die Low-DPS-Spieler schon aus. Denn in den meisten Fällen müssen die übrigen Spieler der Grp das Defizit eines einzelnen "Low-DPSlers" auffangen und dazu fehlt mir der Nerv.
Gute Spieler wollen mit ebenso guten Spielern zusammen spielen. Das hat null mit Progamer oder son Mist zu tun. Ich habe keine Lust irgendwelche Boons auf meine Kosten oder der der Gruppe durch Inis zu ziehen.
Schlechte Spieler sollen mit anderen schlechten Spielern zusammenspielen. Denn dann merken die vielleicht mal, wie es abgeht, wenn alle in der Gruppe kacke sind und keiner da is, der seine Arbeit miterledigt.

Von Tanks wird erwartet das sie Equip besitzen das quasi in den Instanzen droppt die sie eben erst mit diesem Equip betreten dürfen.
Heiler müssen ebenso bestimmte Werte erreichen die sicherlich oft über dem tatsächlich notwendigen liegt. Aber es wird erwartet - jedenfalls von Randoms.

Und genauso erwarte ich von den DDlern das sie ihren Job in einer Instanz machen, der sich Dmg austeilen nennt! Dieser kann nun mal am besten mit der DPS gemessen werden und dient hierbei sehr gut als Messlatte! Ich erwarte keine utopischen, sondern lediglich solide und angemessene Werte je nach Instanz. Und als Tank kann ich mir zum Glück die DDler aussuchen!

Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: ein Spieler der seinen Char beherrscht (also ganz normal, kein Progamerscheiss), auf sein Equipment achtet (und das muss keine Unsummen an Gold kosten!), eine gewisse Grunddisziplin in einer Instanz zeigt, der wird in der Regel auch eine angemessene DPS fahren und braucht sich sicherlich nicht an der Frage "Wieviel DPS fährst du?" zu stören!

Diejenigen die sich an dieser Frage gestört fühlen, sind wohl meist auch die, die in der Ini nix leisten wollen. Sicher nicht alle, aber doch recht viele.

*Denn ein guter Spieler braucht weder sich noch seine DPS verstecken!!!*


----------



## Der Aegon (3. Februar 2009)

DOPPELPOST


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Denn ein guter Spieler braucht weder sich noch seine DPS verstecken!!!



Ansichtssache. Wenn man im Lfg-Channel liest, dass für eine normale Hero-Inze DDs ab 3,5 Dps gesucht werden, dann finde ich das leicht übertrieben. Und leider ist es mittlerweile so, dass man sich mit 2,5 Dps unbuffed schon damit abfinden muss, nicht mehr wirklich gerne mitgenommen zu werden. Und genau das finde ich ehrlichgesagt bedenklich. Ich bin jemand, der jede noch so einfache Inze sehr ernsthaft und konzentriert angeht, aber wenn ich dann sowas lese, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Der Aegon (3. Februar 2009)

Du, da geb ich dir vollkommen recht, dass man da nur Kopfschüttelnd drüber lachen muss.
Aber das schmälert nicht deinen "Status" als guten Spieler. Du bist dies ja immer noch. Nur liegt hierbei eben der Hund bei denjenigen begraben, die eben diese Anforderungen stellen.


----------



## LyráAhdri (3. Februar 2009)

Deswegen gehe ich nur Gildenintern irgendwo rein ^^ Das ganze gequatsche von DPS ist teilweise so sinnfrei, was nützen mir über 2k DPS wenn mich das spielen dann anödet oder man trotzdem wiped. DPS ist schließlich nicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (3. Februar 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Hier sagen einige: _"lieber einen 800 DPS Spieler als einen 1,5k DPS Spieler der wie ein Affe herum honkt."_
> 
> Ich sage, ich will einen DDler der seine 1,5k fährt (in den Situationen in denen er das kann) UND eben nicht herum honkt. Und genau diese gibt es auch.


LOL!!!

Also meiner Meinung nach sind 800 DPS selbst für 70-er eine miserable Leistung und 1.5K DPS sind wohl n schlechter Witz? Ich weiss ja nicht wie ihr die Sache seht, aber ICH bin ja noch nichma voll episch equibt, nicht einmal alles 80-er EQ, aber trotzdem kann ich als Feral DD meine 3-4K DPS, je nach dem auch noch mehr an nem Boss garantieren (so lang ich meine 2 Lieblingsbuffs hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

Was mich auch noch stört, ist, wenn ich mal ab und zu in ne HC will, bin ich dort selbst als Tankersatz meist mit grossem Abstand 1. im DMG. Ja, das stört mich. Andere geilen sich damit auf, indem sie 1. im DMG sind aber mich stört das. Das bedeutet sozusagen, dass zumindest die DDs komplet inkompetent sind. Mal ganz ehrlich, würdest DU, der werte Leser, das toll finden? 

Ausserdem sind das oftmals auch die, die die ganze Zeit rumheulen, von wegen erfolgreiche Raider hätten kein RL, sie sind total skillvoll, das würde nur am EQ liegen, sie machen sowieso immer alles richtug, WoW sei sowieso ***** und viiiiel zu schwer etc. 

Natürlich sind nicht alle nicht erfolgreichen Raider so, es gibt ja auch noch eine 3. Kategorie von Nichtraidern, die überhaupt nichts damit zu tun haben, aber trotzdem gibt es die oben beschriebenen Spieler - leider.

lg Tryko


----------



## Hulio (3. Februar 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Wie soll man sich steigern wenn man die DPS seines Equip ausgereizt hat und 5er Hero gehen will um sein Equip zu verbessern?
> 
> Sinnvolle Vorschläge?
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Unterschied (1500 vs 2000)*3 DD bei Trashgruppen ca 2-3 Sekunden, bei Bossen 10-30 Sekunden ausmacht also pro Ini ca 5-10 Min!



wenn ich in heroics gehe, nehm ich keine lowschmoggs mit , weil ich sie sonst durch ziehen würde und 5- 10 minuten meiner zeit sind mir mehr wert, wie die zufriedenstellung low dpsler die ich mit nehmen würde, ganz einfach.

aber mein zeitvergleich im post vorher, war nicht auf heroics bezogen da geh ich gar net mehr rein....
 viele reden hier von irgendwelchen random 10er raids und weinen das alle verlangen das die dds über 2k dps machen sollen etc.
es würde aber auch mit weniger klappen etc.
also ich will sehen wer so doch einfache bosse wie flickwerk oder maexna schafft mit 7 *1,5k dps leuten, die heiler gehen vor dem enrage oom und der einzige der umfällt ist der tank, selbiges bei patchwerk. von sapphiron gar net gesprochen, da gehen die healer auch oom wenn der dmg net stimmt.
wenn man doch die wahl hat zwischen leuten die 1,5k machen oder 2,5k machen .... aus welchem grund sollte ich die mitnehmen die nur 1,5k machen??? ist doch klar das jeder der so nen random raid aufbaut versucht das beste draus zu machen, was bringt das reinzugehen die erste 4 bosse zu killen und nicht mehr weiter zu kommen weil das gear ,das zusammenspiel net stimmen... mit viel dmg und gear kann man das uneingewöhnte zusammenspiel einer random gruppe kompensieren.


----------



## Gloinros (3. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie macht der ganze DPS-Wahn das ganze Spiel kaputt... 

Wenn ich eine Gruppe erstelle lade ich einen Tank/Heiler und 2 DD dabei frage ich nicht nach DPS. Mir ist wichtig das die Gruppe gut durch die Instanz kommt... Die Instanzen sind schon so Anspruchslos genug... 

Noch etwas was ich einfach nicht verstehe, die Leute "Flennen" rum das WotLK zu leicht geworden ist aber gleichzeitig setzten sie &#8222;relativ&#8220; hohe Anforderungen das ist ganz schön Paradox... 

Wenn die 2 anderen DDs in meiner Gruppe nicht die Leistung erbringen wie sie vielleicht sollten (es mag am Eq liegen) dann streng ich mich eben mehr an...

Ich Fahre jetzt meine 2500 DPS an in Instanzen aber nur weil ich auch mitgenommen wurde dass ich an bessere Ausrüstung kommen konnte.

Was ich eigentlich sagen will: Sehts nicht so streng wenn ein DD&#8217;ler nicht auf 2k kommt seht es als Herausforderung. 


Was mich allerdings echt unendlich nervt sind Leute die schon nach dem 2tn Wipe aus der Gruppe gehen... ich mein WAS SOLL DER MISST? Diese eigebildeten User machen auch das Spiel Kaputt!


----------



## Tamerlein (3. Februar 2009)

immer noch keine antwort wo man die dps mißt. dass das mit recount geht, ist mir auch klar, aber welche situation?
single boss puppe wie in TB oder Archavus?
oder doch lieber 25er naxx dps bei trash, weil sieht ja viel mehr aus...

wenn ich hier lese dass ein druide um die 4k singletarget dps fährt und nach eigenen angaben nicht full epic ist, ja klar...screen or it didn´t happen
über welchen zeitraum gemessen?
ich teste meine skillungen anhand dps an singlebosspuppen, aber da hapert es dann am life der puppen, mehr dmg wenn wenig hp, gewisse proccs wertet das spiel nicht. um einigermaßen durchschnittswerte zu erhalten, teste ich auf 2mio dmg.

wenn alle den gleichen test machen, dann ist dps vergleichbar...aber dann kommen leute, die einen zu klein geratenen haben mit "ich fahre 5k"...ja klar beim "LEEEROOOY" erfolg in ubrs beim bomben...innerhalb 15 sekunden.

also wayne "wieviel dps" wenn ich keinen vergleichswert habe...

anscheinend schnallt das aber der durchschnittsforentroll nicht...immer nur kommentare wie lol ja dps geil rofl noob kkthx bye
echt ermüdend wenn keine sinnvollen argumente kommen


----------



## Der Aegon (3. Februar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Also meiner Meinung nach sind 800 DPS selbst für 70-er eine miserable Leistung und 1.5K DPS sind wohl n schlechter Witz? Ich weiss ja nicht wie ihr die Sache seht, aber ICH bin ja noch nichma voll episch equibt, nicht einmal alles 80-er EQ, aber trotzdem kann ich als Feral DD meine 3-4K DPS, je nach dem auch noch mehr an nem Boss garantieren (so lang ich meine 2 Lieblingsbuffs hab
> 
> ...



Das ist eine Seite. Es gibt keine unbegrenzte DPS in diesem Spiel. Jede Klasse hat ein DPS-Maximum das sie theoretisch erreichen kann und für viele Klassen liegt dies in einer 5er Ini (je nach Buffs - Mittelwert) unterhalb der 3000 DPS. Selbst mit dem bestmöglichen Equipment auf maximalen Verzauberungs- und Sockelstand können technisch bedingt viele Klassen in den 5er Heros im Mittel (also Trash und Bosse) keine 4000 DPS - so wie du - fahren.

Mach den Fehler nicht, andere Klassen nach deinem Dmg zu beurteilen und zu vergleichen! Lern die anderen Klassen kennen, dann erkennste auch den Unterschied der teilweise erheblich dahinter steckt. Denn deine angeblichen 3-4 k sind für manche Klassen in der Tat utopisch, selbst wenn der Imbaroxxor persönlich vorm PC sitzt.


----------



## Varitu (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich finde die ganzen DPS Nachfragen totaler Unsinn. War letztens Gildenintern in Vio Hero. da ich kein Reocunt o.ä. installiert habe dann auch nachgefragt und wir sind mal durchgegangen:

Trashgruppen 1,4K, ein Boss 1,6K, noch ein Boss 1,9K

So, und was soll man nu angeben? Klar, erstmal 3 verschiedene Werte, dann noch "und wenn ich critte...", "mit Moonkind dabei sinds..." "..."

Man sollte besser fragen: Kannst du deinen Char auch spielen und ggf. kennst du die Ini?

Beispiel Turm Hero. 3 mal an einem Boss gewiped. Danach bei dem Typen mit dem Drachen( wo man durchlaufen muß) bleibt der Tank einfach stehen, obwohl mehrfach drauf hingewiesen das er durchlaufen muß. Auf Nachfrage: Tank, Heal und ein DD noch die in der Ini gewesen. 
Habens dann aufgegeben.

Bin froh das Gildenintern nicht drauf wertgelegt wird. Dort paßt das zusammenspiel und so schafft man auch schwere Inis ohne Probleme,

HDB, 80iger Tank, 80iger DD, 77iger DD, 76 DD und 76 Heal. Außer einem Boss (3 versuche weil wir den nicht kannten) in eins durch. Und das ohne altes T6.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Der Aegon (3. Februar 2009)

Tamerlein schrieb:


> immer noch keine antwort wo man die dps mißt. dass das mit recount geht, ist mir auch klar, aber welche situation?
> single boss puppe wie in TB oder Archavus?
> oder doch lieber 25er naxx dps bei trash, weil sieht ja viel mehr aus...
> 
> ...



Was is daran so schwer zu verstehen?
Wenn du in ne 5er Ini gehst, ist der Wert den du in den 5er Inis hast gefragt.
Für die 10er Raids eben die DPS die du im Mittel in den 10ern machst und bei den 25ern eben mit allen verfügbaren Buffs an den entspechenden Mobs.

Wenn ich aus dem SNG Leute anspreche, frag ich die sicherlich nicht nach irgendeinem ominösen Dummy-Test-DPS-Wert! Bisschen mitdenken, dann weisste auch welche DPS gefragt ist.

Und zur Info: in Raids ist in 9 von 10 Fällen nur die Boss-DPS gefragt und hierbei nimmste den Mittelwert aller Bosse.

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Der Aegon (3. Februar 2009)

Varitu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich finde die ganzen DPS Nachfragen totaler Unsinn. War letztens Gildenintern in Vio Hero. da ich kein Reocunt o.ä. installiert habe dann auch nachgefragt und wir sind mal durchgegangen:
> 
> ...




So, letzter Post für heute.

Eine Statistik - und Recount ist eine - muss man auch lesen können.
Die DPS ist ein Durchschnittswert und spiegelt am besten den realen Schadensauststoß wider. Du musst hierbei sicherlich zwischen Boss-DPS und Trash-DPS unterscheiden aber im Laufe einer Instanz ergibt sich da ein Mittelwert der recht aussagekräftig ist.


----------



## Timme19 (3. Februar 2009)

Finde es eigentlich ganz gut, dass die DDs auch mal ein bisschen etwas leisten müssen. Ich selbst muss als Tank auch entsprechend equipt sein und bei meinem Healer damals war es genauso. Also warum nicht auch ein bisschen was von den DDs erwarten dürfen. Ich beziehe mich hier nicht auf Werte wie min 2k für HC oder so sondern nur auf viell 1,2k für ne hero, die schon ein jeder DD der etwas fähig ist und seine Klasse kennt mitbringen sollte. 
Habe schon zu oft erlebt, dass DDs auf 80 und auch schon HC epics auf 800 DPS rumlungern und das ganze nur unnötig schwierig gestalten.


----------



## Schator (3. Februar 2009)

Das Addon Recount gibt es schon seit WoW Classic und da hat niemand die Chars mit der DPS verglichen, selbst in BC würde man nur nach, +dmg,+addheal, oder der Angriffskraft, evtl auf trefferwertung gefragt, aber nie nach dem DPS. 
Ab WoLK wird man nur noch nach der DPS bewertet, was dazu führt, das DDs lieber Full dmg auf dem Boss machen, statt mal die Boss Adds zu töten und es der tank einfacher hat.


----------



## Semetor (3. Februar 2009)

SuFu dazu gabs vor 3 tagen schon nen Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Aegon (3. Februar 2009)

Schator schrieb:


> ...
> Ab WoLK wird man nur noch nach der DPS bewertet, was dazu führt, das DDs lieber Full dmg auf dem Boss machen, statt mal die Boss Adds zu töten und es der tank einfacher hat.



Seit 3.0 kann jeder halbwegs gute Tank alles tanken ohne das ihm die DDler die Aggro stehlen, sofern die nicht haushoch überequipt sind oder vor dem Tank pullen. Sorry, aber diese Ausrede, es dem Tank leichter zu machen, ist in diesen Zeiten unzulässig. Tanken ist so langweilig wie nie zuvor, daher schnell durch die Ini...


----------



## Agyros (3. Februar 2009)

Recount & Co. ... dazu hab ich ne geteilte Meinung, die ich schon in nem anderen Thread kundgetan hab.

Einerseits ein klasse Addon, zum eigenen optimieren, und als grober Richtwert für mich selber (will ja wissen, ob und was ich noch verbessern muss). Posten tu ich nur auf Verlangen, und meist als Whisper.

Mir persönlich ists aber lieber jemanden mit 50% dps des möglichen dabei zu haben, der dafür aber sein bestes gibt, als jemanden der meint er kann alles besser, rummault, dauernd Recount & Co postet und letztendlich wegen seiner DPS Geilheit den Wipe herbeiführt (dann war der Tank ja schlecht oder der Heiler ist auch als Meckerziel beliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Für Pro Gamer und allgemein im High End Content mag das anders aussehen, aber für Otto Normal Gamer ists Jacke ob nun 1k dps oder 1.5k dps ... Wenn der Boss dann ohne grosse Verluste liegt = alles gut ^^. Wenn nicht -> Shit happens, next try. 

Oft stehe ich mit der Meinung zwar allein, aber hier im Thread gibts dann ja doch einige ähnlich denkende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Man sollte besser fragen: Kannst du deinen Char auch spielen und ggf. kennst du die Ini?



Naja, jeder wird sagen er kann den Char spielen .. auch die Ebay-Käufer die den Char das erste Mal anrühren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob man die Ini kennt macht zwar was aus ABER wenn jemand die Ini nicht kennt, weist man ihn eben auf Besonderheiten hin, woher soll er sie sonst kennenlernen ? Learning by doing funzt immer am besten.
Aber auch das wieder die Aussage eine Otto Normals, der rein zum Spaß spielt ... (und ehrlich ? Wenn alles perfekt und aalglatt abläuft wirds so langweilig wie farmen ...)


----------



## Hulio (3. Februar 2009)

Agyros schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ists aber lieber jemanden mit 50% dps des möglichen dabei zu haben, der dafür aber sein bestes gibt, als jemanden der meint er kann alles besser, rummault, dauernd Recount & Co postet und letztendlich wegen seiner DPS Geilheit den Wipe herbeiführt (dann war der Tank ja schlecht oder der Heiler ist auch als Meckerziel beliebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und mir persönlich sind die am liebsten die 100% dps des möglichen geben und dennoch kein wipe verursachen... solche soll es auch geben


----------



## Livak (3. Februar 2009)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eh der Meinung, dass das eh nur ein Schwanzlängenvergleich ist.
> 
> BTW: Hab auch kein DPS-AddOn installiert




??? Schwanzvergleich??? Es ist also Schwanzvergleich eine aussagekräftige Statistik als Grenze zu setzten ob ich jm mitnehm oder nicht?


----------



## cazimir (3. Februar 2009)

Schator schrieb:


> Das Addon Recount gibt es schon seit WoW Classic und da hat niemand die Chars mit der DPS verglichen, selbst in BC würde man nur nach, +dmg,+addheal, oder der Angriffskraft, evtl auf trefferwertung gefragt, aber nie nach dem DPS.
> Ab WoLK wird man nur noch nach der DPS bewertet, was dazu führt, das DDs lieber Full dmg auf dem Boss machen, statt mal die Boss Adds zu töten und es der tank einfacher hat.




In Classic gabs keinen enrage Timer.
In BC mussten die DDs (vorwiegend)nur 1-2 Tasten drücken.
in WOTLK gibts knappe enrage timer, viele Zauber und viele Skillungen mit entsprechenden Rotationen.

Zum glück kommt es mittlerweile sehr stark auf den Skill an und genau danach haben alle Leute auch geschrieen. Leider kannst den Skill nicht an der Rüstung ablesen oder im Arsenal anschauen, deswegen bleibt nur noch die Dps-Abfrage als letzt Möglichkeit den Skill ein klein wenig einzuschätzen.

Natürlich sind die meisten leute einfach zu doof die Statistiken zu lesen, genauso wie die meisten zu doof sind um ihre Klasse zu spielen. Deshalb bringt die Nachfrage der DPS Werte auch kein wirklich brauchbares Ergebnis. Ich bevorzuge da einfach mein flist bzw. die flists der Gildies :-)


Naja was das beispiel mit den Adds angeht: denen kann man auch nicht mehr helfen.


Edith sagt: wann stirbt der Fred eigentlich ?


----------



## StolenTheRogue (4. Februar 2009)

Find ich selbst völlig albern..."Suchen DD für blabla hero....min 2k dps" omg....


----------



## sydonaiX (4. Februar 2009)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Find ich selbst völlig albern..."Suchen DD für blabla hero....min 2k dps" omg....





völlig albern is das.

wenn ich überhaupt noch auf solche schwachsinnigen anfragen reagiere, nenn ich einfach irgendne zahl und produzier dann einen astreinen wipe.

ach wie mich das immer freut, wenn die dann sich so richtig aufregen. am arsch die dps...

ich stell sie mir dann vor mit ihren kicksenden stimmbruchstimmen, wie sie aufgeregt abgehen, steck mir ne kippe an lehn mich zurück und geniess die freakshow. am arsch die dps...


----------



## Deanne (4. Februar 2009)

cazimir schrieb:


> Leider kannst den Skill nicht an der Rüstung ablesen oder im Arsenal anschauen, deswegen bleibt nur noch die Dps-Abfrage als letzt Möglichkeit den Skill ein klein wenig einzuschätzen.
> 
> Natürlich sind die meisten leute einfach zu doof die Statistiken zu lesen, genauso wie die meisten zu doof sind um ihre Klasse zu spielen.



1. Dps hängt nicht nur vom Skill ab, sondern auch vom Support und der Zusammensetzung der Gruppe. Zudem kommt es immer auf den Encounter an. So kann beispielsweise ein Dot-Hexer bei einem Hauf Trash-Gruppen einfach keine gigantischen Dps-Werte erreichen. Und am Ende sind die DDs wieder schuld, wenn der Boss nicht sofort nach 2 Minuten liegt, weil sie ja nur 3000 Dps gemacht haben. Nein, danke. Einen gewissen Wert kann man durchaus erwarten, aber dass was einem momentan an Erwartungen vorgesetzt wird, ist völlig überzogen. Es gibt nichts Nervigeres, als ständig Recount-Daten gepostet zu bekommen, nur weil irgendein selbsternannter "Könner" jedes Prozent mit der Lupe kontrolliert.

2. Sehr mutige Aussage. Schliesst mit ein, dass du selbst ein ziemlicher Profi bist, der auch die Skillungen und Rotas der anderen Klassen auswendig kennt, denn nur das bemächtigt dich zu solch verallgemeinernden Aussagen. Wenn jemand vielleicht nicht das Wissen hat, dass er braucht, um seine Klasse zu 100 % perfekt zu spielen, dann ist dieser jemand noch lange nicht zu blöd, sondern hat einfach nur Nachholbedarf. Wie ich solche pauschalisierenden Aussagen liebe...


----------



## Visssion (4. Februar 2009)

Naja manchmal übertrieben manchmal sinnvoll, hab das heut in nexus hero selber erfahren... (bin healer).
Da warn 2 dds dabei die 900 dps gefahren haben, haben den 3. boss nich down bekommen wegen dem fehlenden dmg oO

Sogar der Tank hatte mehr dps...


----------



## larxenus (4. Februar 2009)

hallo Buffies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa der Trend ist echt modern. Ich antworte schon fast automatisch wenn se fragen.

Tank fragt -> Antwort: Genug um dir die Aggro zu klauen.
DD fragt -> Antwort: Genug damit ich kein Bedarf auf dein Ruestungsachverstand habe.
und heiler? komischerweise die einzigen die mich NIE fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber im mom ist es in 5er 2500 und in 10 so um die 3,5k und 25 bei bosse meistens 4,5-5k dps. Mir wird schlecht davon wie stark meine DPs schwankt jenachdem wieviele Menschen dabei sind.


ps: Spiele Mage


----------



## Visssion (4. Februar 2009)

:> ja ich frag als healer eigentlich auch nie nach dps ^^ is mir auch wurscht solange es läuft


----------



## ictonator (4. Februar 2009)

Genau deswegen gehe ich nicht mehr bei rnd's mit.... Nicht das es an den fehlenden dps liegt...Ich mag keine rnd grp's da gibs oft zu viel Stress und ich gehe dem immer gerne aus dem Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visssion (4. Februar 2009)

das stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider is das so


----------



## Jahmaydoh (4. Februar 2009)

sydonaiX schrieb:


> völlig albern is das.
> 
> wenn ich überhaupt noch auf solche schwachsinnigen anfragen reagiere, nenn ich einfach irgendne zahl und produzier dann einen astreinen wipe.
> 
> ...


ja mit so einer einstellung ist man natürlich ein ganzt toller typ.
leute wie du sorgen dafür das immer mehr keine randoms mitnehmen.
wenn jemand absichtlich wipes verursacht regt sich glaube ich jeder auf, wenn du solche suche-dd-anfragen nicht leiden kannst bleib der gruppe fern.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (4. Februar 2009)

sydonaiX schrieb:


> völlig albern is das.
> 
> wenn ich überhaupt noch auf solche schwachsinnigen anfragen reagiere, nenn ich einfach irgendne zahl und produzier dann einen astreinen wipe.
> 
> ...





hahaha.....GENAUSO hätte ich es auch formuliert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## battschack (4. Februar 2009)

sydonaiX schrieb:


> völlig albern is das.
> 
> wenn ich überhaupt noch auf solche schwachsinnigen anfragen reagiere, nenn ich einfach irgendne zahl und produzier dann einen astreinen wipe.
> 
> ...



was ich völlig albern finde ist das solche leute wie du nicht schon von lvl 1 an in igno liste stehen.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (4. Februar 2009)

Irgendeiner hat mal angefangen, was von DPS zu erzählen und plötzlich sind alle dran. 90% der DPS Frager wissen nichtmal was das eigentlich wirklich ist, bzw was das bedeutet. Das merkt man schon an der Fragestellung.

Diese abgefuckte "wieviel dps fährste" Frage zerstört das letzte bißchen Atmosphäre im Spiel. Das ist immer noch n Rollenspiel und kein Matheunterricht.

Mag ja ok sein, wenn sich jemand dafür interessiert, und nebenbei so nen recount laufen läßt, aber es war doch viel besser, als man einfach ne Gruppe suchte, mal Glück mal Pech hatte und trotzdem irgendwie immer im Laufe der Zeit zu seinem Loot gekommen ist.

Heute gehts nur noch um die "perfekte Berechnung" Wenn Heiler mit xy HB mitkommt, dann noch n Tank mit xy Verteidigung, dann brauchen wir noch 3 DD´s mit minimum 2,5k dps. Ansonsten wird das nix.

Solange die Leute wirklich so denken und nicht mehr die Konstellation, oder den Skill des einzelnen in den Vordergrund rücken, wird das Spiel für anspruchsvolle Leute bald beendet sein.

Ich persönlich fands nicht schlecht, damals mit gerade 60 mit ner ransom Gruppe vorm Baron zu stehen und nicht zu wissen, ob wir ihn jetzt schaffen. Das war für mich der Reitz. Ähnliches gilt für die anderen Inis und Raids, die es noch in sich hatten.

Heute wird quasi vorher berechnet, dass alles schnell hopp hopp beendet sein muß, ohne groß trara ohne Spaß ohne alles. Pure Statistik, mehr interessiert nicht mehr.

Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Manitu2007 (4. Februar 2009)

also wenn ich mal was zu dem Thema sagen darf, mir geht das ehrlich gesagt am Popo vorbei. 

Ok, es ist vom vorteilwenn man mehr schaden pro sekunde macht und dann der Boss/Mobs in ner ini schneller liegt aber ich habe spaß daran mit meinen Gildenkollegen gemütlich via Teamspeak durch die inis zu streifen. Abgesehen davon ist in meinen Augen LILA nicht gleich non plus Ultra, mag zwr für einige nicht verständlich sein aber so is es bei mir.

Mit meinem Hexer mach ich solo gerade mal 850dps und mit Mage 1050 aber mir is das Latte, ich habe spaß am spiel und mehr zählt für mich nicht.

Diese "Penis vergleiche" haben schon so manche Gilden quasi "Gespalten" da der eine oder andere behauptet er kann mehr als die anderen.

Mir persönlich sind diese Personen noch nicht begegnet zum Glück

mfg


----------



## Agrimor (4. Februar 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Irgendeiner hat mal angefangen, was von DPS zu erzählen und plötzlich sind alle dran. 90% der DPS Frager wissen nichtmal was das eigentlich wirklich ist, bzw was das bedeutet. Das merkt man schon an der Fragestellung.
> 
> Diese abgefuckte "wieviel dps fährste" Frage zerstört das letzte bißchen Atmosphäre im Spiel. Das ist immer noch n Rollenspiel und kein Matheunterricht.




Halb richtig. Wenn wir einen Raid aufbauen, werden wir sogar manchmal von DDs gefragt, was für eine DPS wir verlangen oder ob sie full epic sein müssen. Unsere Antwort ist zwangsläufig nicht ganz eindeutig. Bei jedem Interessenten wird sich das Equipp und die Skillung angesehen. Questequipp ohne Ini-Items=Ungeeignet weil offensichtlich unerfahren oder größenwahnsinnig. Ziemlich seltsame Skillung= dto. Andererseits verlangen wir eben kein full Epic und keine X,Y DPS, weil man das nicht pauschalisieren kann. Wenn im Raid ein DD schadenstechnisch unter den Tanks liegt, hat er aber offensichtlich noch was nachzuholen.

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine gute Gruppe, weder im Schaden, noch bei den DPS extrem weit auseinanderliegt. Es gibt nach oben und unten Ausreißer; die sollten aber nicht besonders extrem ausfallen.

Wirklich einschätzen kann man den Spieler erst, wenn man mal mit ihm irgendwo drin war aber eine gewisse Selektion sollte man schon treffen.

Wenn bei 10 Randoms 2 gute Spieler hinterher übrigbleiben, bin ich persönlich schon voll zufrieden.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (4. Februar 2009)

Gebe ich Dir Recht. Nur leider sind die Instanzen heute leichter als früher und von daher ist es nun wirklich nicht notwendig nach dps zu fragen.  Vor dem Patch damals um in den BT zu gehen, bzw "mitgenommen zu werden", da ist es dps technisch was anderes gewesen, aber heute...?? Nun wirklich völlig uninteressant.....Heute cleart man mit random Gruppen binnen weniger Versuche so gut wie jede Instanz...leider.....

Und wer da nach dps fragt.......na ja......


----------



## Perfectenemy (4. Februar 2009)

Blizzrd sollte die ganzen Addons die DPS anzeigen einfach verbieten und das Problem wäre gelöst. Mich hat zum Glück noch nie einer nach den DPS gefragt. Ich meine was bringt einnem das überhaupt? Soll ich jetzt voll raidbuffed mit flasks,bufffood usw. auf eine Trainingspuppe einprügeln nur um diesen Idioten zu zeigen wie gut ich bin? Nein Danke!

PS: Langsam könnte man hier zumachen denn es wurde schon alles gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (4. Februar 2009)

Auch lustig ist das die Community Recount schon fast zur Pflicht macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich stell mir gerade vor ich bin neu und habe mich schön auf 80 gelevelt, so nun würde ich gern was mit anderen machen da in den alten Ländern ja kaum noch Gruppenbildungen stattfinden.

Dann bekomme ich also die frage ob ich denn min. 2k + dps fahre.

Also ich würde sagen, öh also ich fahre einen Audi.




Diese woche habe ich erstmals im Handelschannel lesen müssen : " suchen noch einen dd für dm 20-35 dps wären schön"!

Macke?




Ich würde dieses Spiel wirklich wieder lieben wenn es ENDLICH eine Altersbeschränkung geben würde oder wenigstens ein Paar Server damit man sich auch normal Unterhalten kann.
Ich versteh den Sinn nicht wie schon vor Wotlk, wie kann man einen nicht T4 Equipten nicht in Kara mitnehmen wollen aufgrund seines Equipment Standes?
Haben sich die Leute das T4 gekauft? Geschenkt bekommen?
Wie sollen die Casuals oder Anfänger an diese Sachen kommen wenn sie mit einem T3 STand nicht reinkommen?


Heute das selbe, ich fahre 2k Dps wenn ich gutes Equip habe und nicht bevor ich es habe.
Wenn ich den Schaden mache den ich mit T7,5 erreiche was soll ich denn noch in den Instanzen?
Ich gehe doch in höhere Instanzen um mich zu verbessern oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Karius (4. Februar 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Ich gehe doch in höhere Instanzen um mich zu verbessern oder seh ich das falsch?



Ne T7,5 sollte man schon voll haben bevor man Naxx25 geht.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (4. Februar 2009)

Vollkommen richtig!!

Ich wäre auch für einen altersbeschränkten Server. Aber damit würde Blizzard auf deutsch gesagt die Zielgruppe Nr 1 "anpissen".


----------



## Karius (4. Februar 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig!!
> 
> Ich wäre auch für einen altersbeschränkten Server. Aber damit würde Blizzard auf deutsch gesagt die Zielgruppe Nr 1 "anpissen".




Kommen Ü30 Partys denn nie aus der Mode? ^^


----------



## JohnnyNRW (4. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## littleshame XD (4. Februar 2009)

uiui nach 40 seiten muss ich mich mal auch zu wort melden habe zwar nur die ersten paar seiten gelesen aber aus meiner erfahrung ist die dps meisten wirklich nur bei archivments wichtig ansosnten absolut schnuppe. Meine erfahrung als healer hat gezeigt dsa es oft einfach auf die DPS abgeschoben wird aber zu 70% war der tank schlicht weg einfach nicht zu gebruachen 20% hatte ich einen scheiss gebaut. wieso tank entweder konnte er keine Aggro halten nicht crittimmun oder sonst einfach keine ahnung. Leider waren auch meisten Warri's die die keine Aggro halten konnten was ich sehr schade finde da es doch eigentlich ein guter tank wäre, in denn richtigen händen. Also meine bescheidene Meinung 90% der DPS abfragen sind too much mir ist es wurst ob ein dd 1k oder 2k dps fährt solange der tank was aushält und es versteht zu tanken gehe ich nicht soo schnell oom, und helfe denn dds gerne damit sie sich ein wenig equipen in denn heros. dies sollte ja schliesslich der sinn und zweck sein von heros oedr habe ich da was verpasst. Bei einem Raid sieht es schon anderst aus auch wenn es rnd ist wenn dsa ziel ein clear run soll sien muss auch der dmg stimmen ganz klar.

jmd hat mal gesagt bei denn healern wegen hps was mmhhh... was nützt ein healer der zwar auf platz 1 ist auf dem healmeter ist aber auch derbsten overheal betreibt ergo der geht schneller oom. ich laufe in naxx z. T. mit 30-50% mana raus bei bossfights und bin trotzdem noch auf dem healmeter mit von er partie dafür aber betreibe ich denn aller kleinsten overheal. ergo dessen bei z.B. saphirron gibt es einen Whipe weil 2 healer einfach mal blind drauflos healen und bei 40% oom gehen kanns ja auch nicht sein aber egal ist ned das thema. aber mal ein interessantes neues thema sollte in zukunft nur noch nach overheal und add heal gefragt werden?


----------



## Tigrexx (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde das nicht schlimm fahre mit meiner Hexe knapp 3 dps ^-^


----------



## littleshame XD (4. Februar 2009)

> Ne T7,5 sollte man schon voll haben bevor man Naxx25 geht.



lol habe ich was verpasst das entspricht etwa der selben logik wie nur t5/6 leute für kara 

PS: wenn das sarkastisch gemeint war tut es mir leid sarkasmus und ironie liest sich schlecht^^


----------



## Psychopatrix (4. Februar 2009)

Ich fühle mich genötigt euch "Casuals" mal aufzuklären .. wen man n kara "run" machen möchte .. und da unter 3h rauskommen will .. dan fragt man nach t5 - t6 Leuten .. also sucht man seinesgleichen ... was wollen den "Nichtcasuals" die "Casuals" equippen ?
Es gibt bei Weitem schon genug Leute die Equipp haben aber keine ahnung vom Spiel.

Und noch n Seitenhieb an die Herren die erzählen Rollenspiel wäre keine mathe ... ratet mal wie das früher mit bretter und würfel gespielt wurde ... und das System wird ja auch auf dem pc genutzt ;-)


----------



## JohnnyNRW (4. Februar 2009)

Autsch....das Argument ist arg verfehlt!

Bei WOW wird auch gewürfelt.....es geht um was anderes. Wenn ich gemütlich mit Freunden zusammen Rollenspiel betreibe mit Stift, Brett und Würfel, dann ist es wohl nicht mit der DPS Debatte hier zu vergleichen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Dein Post daher nicht ernst gemeint war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TvP1981 (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin lieber mit Leuten unterwegs mit denen man Spaß haben kann. 
Kara in 2h durchrennen und nicht einmal taktieren müssen macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr.

Hab die Woche ne gute Randomgruppe für Naxx erwischt. 
Gut war nicht das Equip sondern das Verständnis für Boss-Taktiken. 
Und das macht vielmehr Spaß, als wenn der Boss nach 2 min im Dreck liegt und man nichts machen musste.


----------



## mj547 (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo.
Nach einer Stunde lesen, kann ich nich anders. muss mal was dazu sagen.
Ich find die dps-Anfrage sehr wohl legitim. Ich werd als dk-tank auch gefragt, ob ich was kann.
Leider muss ich sehr oft im recount feststellen, das ich dmg und dps auf 1 oder 2 bin. Wenn dann die Gruppe noch fragt, warum ne hero nich geschafft wird, bin ich weg. Des macht keinen sinn. Repkosten kann ich auch wo anders farmen!
Ich fahre als Tank, je nach inze zwischen 1,6 und 2,2k dps. Naxx sind es auch schon mal 2,6k dps und nein, ich bin nicht voll lila ausgerüstet. Ich habe aber in den normalen inis begonnen mein epiq zu sammeln und habe mich langsam gesteigert und nicht auf 80, und dann gleich HDZ4-Timerun, sondern Burg und Nexus. Stück für Stück das epiq verbessern, das verstehen viele nicht...

Ach und T7,5 für Naxx25? lol... Naxx 25 ist, so finde ich, einfacher als Naxx 10er, da da einzelne auch mal fehler achen können, das kann der 25er Raid besser kompensieren.

Also denn. 

ICH SAGE JA ZUR DPS-ABFRAGE!!!


----------



## JohnnyNRW (4. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube ganz einfach, dass sich die Community in 2 Gruppen aufsplittet. Die einen, die die DPS Frage und noch andere stats für extrem wichtig halten, möglichst zeit und goldschonend jede Instanz durchrushen. Und eben diejenigen, die Spaß im Ts haben, auch mal bei Bossen whipen ohne zu nörgeln, denen equip und zeitlicher Weltrekord nicht so wichtig sind und stattdessen lieber gemütlich auch mal ne alte Instanz clearen. (Ja, dass kann auch Spaß machen) 

Was soll ich irgendwann mit der Brustplatte vom T 38 Set, wenn ich die anderen 37 vorher nicht zusammen hab? Und das die Bosse in Nordend keinen großen Anspruch bergen, dürfte ja allseits bekannt sein. Wozu also dieses ganze durchgehechel und lila geloote? Zum posen? Nichtmal das bringt was, da fast jeder das gleiche anhat, im Gegensatz zu früher.

Ne daher klares NEIN zur DPS Frage. Weil für mein Spielverständnis sinnlos.


----------



## Sidus (4. Februar 2009)

Muss mich mj547 da auch mal ganz deutlich anschließen.

Sicherlich muss man es nicht übertreiben mit den DPS-Ansprüchen, doch wenn jemand allen ernstes behaupten möchte, dass man für 2k DPS T7,5 tragen muss, dann hat der seine Klasse um Meilen verfehlt. Bei uns fahren die Tanks mit Naxx 10 Equip, also "normales T7" schon um die 1,6k bis 1,9k DPS. Die DDs mit Naxx 10 Equip liegen alle so bei 3k (Supporter-Klassen) bis 4k DPS. Mit dem angesprochenem T7,5 geht es dann von 4k erst aufwärts... Wenn man also Behauptungen in den Raum wirft, dann sollte man sich bitteschön vorher informieren, was man von sich gibt.
Selbst mit komplett grünem Equip sind auf Level 80 schon mit nicht wenigen Klassen 1,5k+ DPS möglich, mit guten blauen Questitem-Belohnungen (insbesondere aus Sturmgipfel und Eiskrone) bei quasi allen Klassen 2k bis 2,5k DPS. Dazu muss man nicht eine einzige Ini von innen gesehen haben (equiptechnisch).

Auf der anderen Seite soll dies nicht bedeuten, dass ich von jedem verlange, dass er gleich das maximal mögliche mit seiner Klasse herausholt. Im Gegenteil, ich kann diejenigen durchaus verstehen, die ihre Klasse gerne so spielen, wie sie Spaß daran haben, auch wenn der Schaden nicht so gut ist. Wo ich nur absolut kein Verständnis für habe ist die Tatsache, dass eben diese "Casuals" dann "gute" Spieler (im Sinne von DPS-reich) flamen, weil die "Guten" ebenfalls Spieler ihres Niveaus suchen. In meinen Augen ist dies vollkommen legitim, schließlich haben sie sich ausgiebig mit ihrer Klasse beschäftigt, warum ihnen also die Möglichkeit übel nehmen, Gleichgesinnte zu suchen? Diejenigen, die dies nicht von sich behaupten können, müssen sich ja nicht angesprochen fühlen.

Ich meine, wenn man seine Klasse schon so spielen möchte, wie man Spaß daran hat, und DPS-Aspekte vollkommen ausser Betracht lässt, dann sollte man sich auch Leute suchen, die dies ebenfalls so sehen. Möglichkeiten dazu gibt es auf jedem Server zuhauf, denn mir brauch niemand erzählen, dass es nicht auf jedem Server Gilden gibt, die "nur" Spieler aufnehmen, die einfach Spaß am Spiel haben möchten.
In WoW gab es seit je her die Trennung der Elite von den Casuals und das wird auch immer so bleiben. Ebenso wird es immer so bleiben, dass diese beiden Schichten bei der Gruppensuche für Instanzen aufeinander treffen und die unterschiedlichen Absichten deutlich werden. Merkwürdigerweise hört man dann aber fast immer nur die Casuals in Foren flamen, dass die "Elite" ja so böse wäre und unmögliche Dinge verlangen würde...



Eine Randbemerkung meinerseits noch: Die größten DPS-Steigerungen macht man erfahrungsgemäß, wenn man sich erstmal mit der Theorie seiner Klasse befasst. Dies geht am besten über Foren, insbesondere die offiziellen WoW-Foren bieten hier vielfältige Möglichkeiten und sind mittlerweile sogar durchaus überschaubar sortiert. So gibt es für die meisten, wenn nicht gar alle, Klassen übersichtliche Sammelthreads. Da sich offensichtlich alle hier Anwesenden in Foren rumtreiben oder auch nur stöbern, würde ich einigen raten einfach mal einen Blick in die offiziellen WoW-Foren ihrer Klasse zu werfen.
Denn wer die Zeit hat hier zu flamen, der hat auch die Zeit einige Minuten sich über seine Klasse zu informieren. Bei vielen (wenn auch nicht allen) würde dies nicht nur den Schaden, sondern auch den Spielspaß um ein vielfaches erhöhen ;-)

Dementsprechend auch von mir ein ganz klares JA, die DPS-Frage ist sehr wohl legitim.



EDIT bezüglich meines Vorposters: Warum bitteschön müssen viele Casuals ausschließen, dass auch schnelle Runs durch Inis sehr viel Spaß machen können? Jedes mal liest man dieses Schwarz-Weiß-Denken "entweder erfolgreich, oder Spaß haben". Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Anhand seiner eigenen Fähigkeiten auch nur die bloße Möglichkeit auszuschließen, dass andere Spieler Spaß am Erfolg und insbesondere an einer gut eingespielten Gruppe haben, grenzt in meinen Augen an Arroganz (weil man sich als den Einzigen darstellt, der Spaß hat, bzw. als Teil der einzigen Gruppe, die überhaupt im Spiel Spaß haben kann) und jeder Menge Ignoranz.
Die erfolgreichsten Gilden sind zweifelsohne immernoch die, die den Spaß am Spiel beibehalten haben und welche durch gute Zusammenarbeit und Freundschaft Bestleistungen vollbringen!


----------



## Gnorfal (4. Februar 2009)

Ist doch immer wieder lustig, wie manch einer meint, dmg-meter,dps-rechner und dergleichen, wären entweder Pe***-Vergleiche oder ein Ersatz für das im RL nicht vorhandene oder zu kurz geratene Teilchen.

Ist dies am Ende nur die Ausrede der Ignoranten, die selbst keine Erklärung haben oder haben wollen, warum sie in derselben Ausrüstung nur die Hälfte an Schaden machen, wie manch anderer?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zur DPS Abfrage

Wer denkt, DPS-Rechner dienen dem Pen** Vergleich, der denkt sicher auch "Gatherer" ist nur dafür da, um andern Sachen schneller "wegzufarmen"->Sowas von LoL.....


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (4. Februar 2009)

Tanks und Heiler werden auch nach den stats gefragt, also ist er nur fair wenn man die DD's nach dem DpS frägt.

Was währe wenn Tanks und Heiler auch so überreagieren würden wie manche DD's und bei der frage: "wieviel healboni hast?" bzw. "bist critimun?" einen auch gleich auf Ignore setzten? Das kann ja lustig werden in Inis/Raids zu gehen ohne einen der tanken und ohne jemand der heilen will.
Und diese frage ist standard weil man ja gerne wissen möchte ob er überhaupt fähig ist schläge vom Boss einzustecken bzw den schaden heilen kann der die Gruppe bekommt.

Man kann auch nicht riechen das der DD noch Grün/Blau, teilweise Epic oder schon fullEpic ist.
Es ist viel einfacher auf die frage: "wieviel DpS?" zu antworten mit "2k", anstatt: "was für equip hast?" "ööhm 3 selbstgecraftete EpiX, grüner Schmuck und Ring, 4 Hero Blaue sachen der rest sonst noch blau aus normalen Inis, aber ich denke am besten ist es wenn du mal im Arsenal nachschaust."... "sry zu spät, haben einen anderen DD eingeladen."
Früher musste man die Leute erst herporten und das Equip begutachten, wenn es nicht dem Content entsprechend war und der gruppe nicht passte wurde man aus der Gruppe gebeten und konnte wieder zurückfliegen.

Unterdessen haben sich die meisten DDs es sich angewöhnt zu schrieben: "dd lf hero Xk dps". 

Wenn es wunsch der Gruppe ist 2k dps'ler dabei zu haben, dann sollte man das auch respektieren und nicht noch auf diskussionen einlassen die am ende mit streit enden, ignores und schlechte laune.

Edit..


Gnorfal schrieb:


> Ist dies am Ende nur die Ausrede der Ignoranten, die selbst keine Erklärung haben oder haben wollen, warum sie in derselben Ausrüstung nur die Hälfte an Schaden machen, wie manch anderer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/sign..
z.b. hatte ich damals in BC mit meinem ZA/Heromarken Jäger manch andere T6 Leute und auch T6 Jäger im Dmg in den schatten gestellt.. Dann kommt von genau diesen Leuten mit gleichem/besseren Equip die weniger schaden machen so sachen wie "Dps hat nix zu bedeuten, es zählt der Spass" "Dmg meter = Schwanzvergleich"usw.. alles nur ausrede.^^

Edit Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir ist grad wieder ne geile ausrede eingefallen die mir mal einer beim Vashji Raid sagte: "Du bist ja nur 1. im Recount weil du voll dps fährst und dauernd deine Proccs benutzt".
Ist ja eigentlich logisch oder? dafür sind ja Trinkets, Zorn des Wildtieres, Schnellfeuer usw. auch da. Was bringt ein DD wenn er nur Autohit Afk ist? Heiler muss ja auch permanent am heilen sein und der Tank am aggro aufbauen.


----------



## Iodun (4. Februar 2009)

Also Recount ists chon ein nettes Tool. Und was dieDps angeht werden sicher alle gemerkt haben das es doch gruppenabhängig sehr variiert. So kann ich in Naxx beim Boss 2,6 fahren und in Nexus knusper ich so bei 1,7 bis 1,9 k rum. Und mal abgesehen davon ist Dps schon ziemlich egal weils keine Überlebensgarantie ist. In einem Raid muss die Gruppe funktionieren und zwar alle Spieler.Was nützen die mega dps wenn die Heiler nicht funktionieren. Oder was nutzen die geilsten Heiler wenn durch niedrigen Schaden ständig der Manapool auf 0 kommt und alle wipen. Da könnte man nen Brockhaus drüber schreiben. Im großen und ganzen ist es aber ziemlich nervig das schon jede noch so gimpige Gruppe für Burg Utgarde nen dmg vom 1,8k dps verlangen. Da kann man sich ja nur totlachen und denken, toll wie alle in diese armseelige Schiene einfahren. Früher hat es keine Sau interessier was man an Dps fährt , aber wie es aussieht wird wohl so weiter gehen. Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall allen die es nervt ihre Stammgruppe das sie sich mit dem gegimpe nicht mehr rumnerven müssen und die leute gemütlich auf IGNO setzen können.

mfg


----------



## luelue (4. Februar 2009)

le-chuck schrieb:


> So gehört es sich.
> 
> Endlich gibt es auch die Pflicht vernünftig als DD zu spielen, anstatt die Schuld auf Tank und Heal abzuwälzen.




du hast den sinn des spiels auch nicht verstanden, oder?

dps sagen über die nützlichkeit eines dds genausoviel aus wie schulnoten über die intelligenz/das wissen von schülern: nämlich gar nix! es ist vielleicht ein grober richtwert, aber...

warum? nun: gestern naxx 25er, fahre ich mit meinem dolchfächer bei trashmobs 4,3k dps toll. super wert. dummerweise bei nem bosskampf total fürn arsch dieser wert. beim boss selber sinds dann nämlich "nur noch" 2,5k. in ner "normalen" grp variiert das wieder usw usw usw...

melees haben bei bossen bei denen regelmässig weglaufen angesagt ist soundso die arschkarte gezogen: wenn man immer laufen muss, kann man keine dps produzieren, ergo bricht selbige rate ein, wärend der uU schlechter equippte caster daneben steht und sind halb totgrinst, weil er nicht laufen muss und seine 3k dmg fahren kann.

was wichtig ist ist, dass jeder in der gruppe genau weiss, was er wann wo wie zu tun hat. wenn der gesamtschaden stimmt, sind dps eines einzelnen herzlich irrelevant.

werde ich bei einem raidinvite gefragt, wieviel dps ich fahre, setze ich den guten herrn/die gute dame erstmal auf ignore. darauf habe ich keinen bock! 

EIN RIESIGES DANKESCHÖN an alle leute, die immer noch einfach fragen, ob das equip stimmt und ob man die ini kennt.


----------



## Acuria (4. Februar 2009)

Sidus schrieb:


> Sicherlich muss man es nicht übertreiben mit den DPS-Ansprüchen, doch wenn jemand allen ernstes behaupten möchte, dass man für 2k DPS T7,5 tragen muss, dann hat der seine Klasse um Meilen verfehlt. Bei uns fahren die Tanks mit Naxx 10 Equip, also "normales T7" schon um die 1,6k bis 1,9k DPS. Die DDs mit Naxx 10 Equip liegen alle so bei 3k (Supporter-Klassen) bis 4k DPS. Mit dem angesprochenem T7,5 geht es dann von 4k erst aufwärts... Wenn man also Behauptungen in den Raum wirft, dann sollte man sich bitteschön vorher informieren, was man von sich gibt.




Ich verstehe schon das du mich damit gemeint hast aber die Zahlen die ich gesagt habe waren Pauschal, da ich noch nicht Level 80 bin und kein Nax gesehen habe weiß ich es nicht besser.
Gerne kannst du dich aber daran aufgeilen was ich geschrieben habe und das dann wieder als Ambition nehmen deinen Roman nieder zu schreiben um deiner Göttlichkeit ausdruck zu verleihen.



Wenn du nicht ganz verstanden hast um was es mir ging tut es mir leid das ich mich falsch oder unverständlich ausgedrückt habe.
Der DPS Wahn geht einfach zu weit.
Seid wann muss ich Recount mit Level 15 haben um sagen zu können ja ich schaffe die geforderten 35 dps für Die Todesminen.
Ich glaube es hackt langsam.


----------



## Gerrakishar (4. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich nach meiner Dps gefragt werde antworte ich immer einfach mit "Genug".

Sollte das der Gruppe nicht reichen dann gehe ich halt nicht mit. Ist ziemlich einfach denn die Frage nach der Dps hat den gleichen Wert wie die Frage nach meiner Lieblingsfarbe, einfach garkeinen.

Die Frage kann ich mit ner Nummer zwischen 900 und 12000 beantworten.  Alles Realistische und gemessene Werte, soll ich mir davon jetzt eine raussuchen? Und ein Spieler mit Ahnung weiß das auch, denn dieser fragt nach 5er Ini Boss Dps bzw im Raid nach Patchwork richtwerten.

Viel einfacher ist es kurz in das Arsenal zu gehen, alleine daran ob ein Spieler seine Items verzaubert bzw mit richtigen Gems gesockelt hat erkennt man ob er was in seinen Charakter investiert oder nicht. 
Jemand der sich Mühe mit seinem Charakter gibt, informiert sich im Regelfall über Skillung, Rotation, Verzauberungen usw und die Chance das er angemessenen Schaden fährt ist ziemlich hoch. 

Auf die Nase fallen kann man immer, aber die Frage nach der Dps bringt einfach nichts.


----------



## Schator (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich nehme lieber DDs mit die etwas weniger DPS fahren, dafür dann aber genug Zeit für die ini haben, statt Leute die nach 10 min schon rum schreien "Macht schnell hab gleich Naxx raid." dann vorrennen und als DDs alles Pullen, so dass es ja schnell geht.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (4. Februar 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht ganz verstanden hast um was es mir ging tut es mir leid das ich mich falsch oder unverständlich ausgedrückt habe.
> Der DPS Wahn geht einfach zu weit.
> Seid wann muss ich Recount mit Level 15 haben um sagen zu können ja ich schaffe die geforderten 35 dps für Die Todesminen.
> Ich glaube es hackt langsam.


Oo also ich kenne genug Kiddys die meinen in Low Inzen den Dmg Meter zu posten und sich dann voll "IMBA ROXXOR FTW" fühlen, aber das dort schon nach Dps gefragt wird ist mir neu? OO
Zur zeit habe ich das mit der DpS fragerei nur in 80er Instanzen erlebt, in den nonhero Inis noch nie.

Gerrakishar mit dem Arsenal gebe ich dir recht und ich nutze es sehr oft wenn ich was über einen anderen Spieler wissen möchte, trotzdem aber sollte es dich nicht stören wenn nach dem Dps gefragt wirst, ist doch gar nicht schlimm oder? Mich fragt man andauernd nach den healstats und ich beklage mich nicht.

Im moment regen sich einfach viele DD's unnötig auf und wen sie dann noch arrogant werden und meinen Leute zu ignorieren.. joa wer hat nun die Arschkarte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DD's gibts genug, dann wird einfach der nächste gefragt.

Ich gehöre zu den Arsenal typen und nicht zu den "wieviel dps machst?" und zum glück ist keiner auf meiner Ignore und ich hoffentlich auch bei anderen nicht(nicht das ich wüsste), aber wenn mal wirklich so währe das ein DD mich auf Ignore setzen würde weil ich die "unverschämtheit" habe ihn nach dem DpS zu fragen... Kommts drauf an ob es 1 Reiskorn mehr oder weniger ist in einem Uncle Benz fertiggericht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Schator schrieb:


> Also ich nehme lieber DDs mit die etwas weniger DPS fahren, dafür dann aber genug Zeit für die ini haben, statt Leute die nach 10 min schon rum schreien "Macht schnell hab gleich Naxx raid." dann vorrennen und als DDs alles Pullen, so dass es ja schnell geht.


Leute die hetzen werden gleich rausgeschmissen, ohne wenn und aber. Mir scheissegal was die im RL haben oder machen müssen, anderen interessiert es auch nicht was ich so im RL treibe. Wer in eine Instanz/Raid gehen will braucht auch die Zeit dafür... ende aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerrakishar (4. Februar 2009)

Natürlich kann ich auf die Frage "wie viel Dps" auch einfach antworten wie ich lustig bin. Nur was bringt es dir? Kannst du es irgendwie überprüfen? Um konsequent zu bleiben müsstest du das dann mit jedem eingeladenen DD erstmal an der Puppe deiner Wahl überprüfen. 

Auf 5er Heros bezogen:
Wenn ich auf die Frage mit 900 Dps antworte würde mich jeder der danach fragt nicht mitnehmen. Es ist aber in manchen Gruppen ein Wert der garnicht untypisch ist. Wenn ich mit nem Magier und einem Hexer in eine  Instanz gehe und wir nen vernüftigen Tank dabei haben wird da sowieso alles gebombt. Warum sollte ich dann gas geben, wenn die Mobs sowieso noch 10 Sekunden alle am Boden liegen. Also stehe ich ohne Totems einfach mit Autohit an den Mobs dran. ( Bin Verstärker) 
Das macht bei mir 900 Dps im Trash.

Ich kann dir aber auch mit 6000 Dps antworten. Bei jedem Boss ohne besondere Fähigkeiten ein Wert der locker drin ist. Natürlich liegt der Boss nach 20-30 Sekunden im Staub, damit hab ich fast den kompletten Kampf Trinkets,Cooldownsprüche plus Heldentum an.

Also welchen von den 2 extrem Werten willst du haben? Oder ein Mittelwert? 

Selbiges gilt für Raids, dort reicht meine Range von 1200 beim Trash ( Autohit, wird sowieso gebombt, und ich mache nebenbei noch Raidlead) bis zu 12000 in der Spitze während des Heldentums bei Thaddius.

Der einzige Weg "fremde" einzuordnen ist das Arsenal, ob man mit der Einschätzung dann recht behält kann man sowieso nie garantieren. Dies setzt natürlich eine gewisse Grundkentnis der Klassen voraus aber sowas kann man sich locker im laufe der Woche kurz anlesen. Man muss ja kein Profi sein was den Todesritter, den Hexer oder den Mage angeht aber so nen kleinen Überblick sollte man haben. Das reicht vollkommen um den Damagedealer kurz zu "checken" und dann sein ok zu geben oder zu verneinen. 

Hier im Forum oder auch im Offiziellen gibts es zu jeder Klasse und Skillung genug Guides und Stickys in denen alle Fragen beantwortet werden. Das einlesen dauert pro Klasse vieleicht 5-10 Minuten, meiner Meinung nach gut Investierte Zeit wenn dafür die Instanzen schneller und besser ablaufen. (Übrigens auch im PvP und vorallem später im Raid hilfreich)

Wenn man trotzdem einen Dps Wert will, dann sagt bitte an was ihr genau wollt. Boss Dps? Trash Dps? Raiddps?Über ne Komplette instanz gemessen?
Erstens weiß der gefragte das ihr ne Gewisse Ahnung habt was es mit der Dps auf sich hat und vorallem könnt IHR mit der angegeben Zahl etwas anfangen. (Sofern sie denn stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## viehdieb (4. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mich gestern hier etwas durchgelesen und bin zum Entschluss gekommen, dass ich mir das Recount mal hole und eine Allianzpuppe in UC beglücke. Das Ergebnis war 1400 dps bis mein Mana leer war. Ich bin Magier (arkan/Feuer).

Danach haben wir direkt BU hero gemacht, da kam ich dann nur noch auf 1300. In der Violetten Festung normal waren es nur noch 1200 (da hab ich aber auch kaum gecrittet). Da ich immer die gleiche Rota habe gehe ich also davon, dass es auch Gruppenabhängig ist und variiert.

Außerdem steht man an der Puppe ungefährdet und kann rausrotzen was geht, während man in einer ini auch die gruppe, mobs etc im auge haben sollte.

Wenn ich jetzt einem sage, dass ich an der Puppe 1400 dps gemacht habe, wird er mich dann mit in eine Heroini nehmen oder nicht? Man wird sehen. Ich kann mit Absagen leben, solange Sie begründet werden. Kommentarlos kicken mag ich nicht. Das ist unhöflich.


----------



## Wowneuling (4. Februar 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Tanks und Heiler werden auch nach den stats gefragt, also ist er nur fair wenn man die DD's nach dem DpS frägt.
> 
> Was währe wenn Tanks und Heiler auch so überreagieren würden wie manche DD's und bei der frage: "wieviel healboni hast?" bzw. "bist critimun?" einen auch gleich auf Ignore setzten? (...)


Tank zu schlecht equipt = arge Probleme, meist häufige Wipes
Healer zu schlecht equipt = arge Probleme, meist häufige Wipes
DDler schlecht equipt = dauert etwas länger, nur in extrem Fällen wipes

Was auch logisch ist oder? Es gibt 1 Tank, 1 Healer, 3 DD...ist doch wohl klar, dass ein etwas schlechter Equipter DD da nicht so gravierend ist da es immernoch 2 andere gibt, als wenn der Tank/Healer schlecht equipt sind. Das ist nunmal ein Umstand, den aber auch jeder Tank/Healer wissen sollte. Hinzu kommt natürlich, dass die Aufgaben des Tanks und Healers wesentlich elementarer sind. 

Achja, ich selber habe sowohl einen 80er DD und einen 72er Tank, kenne also beide Seiten. Ich sehe mit meinem Tank auch selber immer zu, dass ich vom Equipt her gut dabei bin. Eben aus dem Grund, dass mir klar ist, dass es alle wesentlich leichter in der Ini haben, wenn ich auch was aushalte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_wuif (4. Februar 2009)

So jetzt muss ich mal eines hier sagen:

*Die einzige begründung, die ihr gegen eine Abfrage der dps habt ist, dass ihr lieber nen dd mit wenig dps habt als einen mit viel dps der nur blödsin macht.*

Wer sagt denn, das der mit viel dps immer blödsinn macht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meistens ist der mit wenig dps der nur blöd rumhüpft, sonst würde er ja nicht so wenig dps haben, sondern mal dmg machen. (1,3k dps schafft jeder, darunter is ein witz)

Also meine erfahrung ist, das die dds, die viel dmg machen meist die sind die die bosse kennen und wissen was sie zu tun haben, 
und die mit wenig dps meist am anfang einens Kampfes gleich mal hops gehen (auch weil diese meist unter 13k leben haben). 

Soviel mal dazu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HackZu (4. Februar 2009)

So schlimm finde ich es nicht, habe aber auch schon Hero Ini Gruppen erlebt, wo derjenige, der nach "DD mit 2k DPS" gesucht hat, selbst nur 800 gefahren ist, diese Gruppen verlasse ich meist recht schnell wieder.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema Armory ist praktisch, das stimmt auf jeden Fall, wir waren in einer 25er Naxx Random Gruppe, es lief echt gut, dann musste aber jemand weg und ein anderer kam rein, wir hingen die ganze Zeit bei Heigan fest, darüber wunderte sich der Neue und meinte dann "Naxx Hero ist doch easy, war schon tausendmal drin", alle direkt etwas verwundert, ich auf den anderen Bildschirm gewechselt, seinen Char gesucht und mir die heroischen Nordendschlachtzugerfolge angeguckt - was war? nada, kein einzigen Erfolg, ich spreche ihn drauf an "Eine Frage: Warum hast du noch keinen einzigen Erfolg in Naxx Hero? Du meinstest doch, dass das so easy wäre" sagt er "Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass ich die Bosse gelegt habe" erstmal Gelächter im TS, dass der Trash easy ist, das wissen wir auch. Naja, Ende vom Lied war, dass er nach 2 Minuten weg musste, sich für die ID bedankt hat und wir uns einen anderen gesucht haben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (4. Februar 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> 1. Dps hängt nicht nur vom Skill ab, sondern auch vom Support und der Zusammensetzung der Gruppe. Zudem kommt es immer auf den Encounter an. So kann beispielsweise ein Dot-Hexer bei einem Hauf Trash-Gruppen einfach keine gigantischen Dps-Werte erreichen. Und am Ende sind die DDs wieder schuld, wenn der Boss nicht sofort nach 2 Minuten liegt, weil sie ja nur 3000 Dps gemacht haben. Nein, danke. Einen gewissen Wert kann man durchaus erwarten, aber dass was einem momentan an Erwartungen vorgesetzt wird, ist völlig überzogen. Es gibt nichts Nervigeres, als ständig Recount-Daten gepostet zu bekommen, nur weil irgendein selbsternannter "Könner" jedes Prozent mit der Lupe kontrolliert.
> 
> 2. Sehr mutige Aussage. Schliesst mit ein, dass du selbst ein ziemlicher Profi bist, der auch die Skillungen und Rotas der anderen Klassen auswendig kennt, denn nur das bemächtigt dich zu solch verallgemeinernden Aussagen. Wenn jemand vielleicht nicht das Wissen hat, dass er braucht, um seine Klasse zu 100 % perfekt zu spielen, dann ist dieser jemand noch lange nicht zu blöd, sondern hat einfach nur Nachholbedarf. Wie ich solche pauschalisierenden Aussagen liebe...



zu 1.: Natürlich hängt es vom Support ab und natürlich hängt es vom Mob ab. Darauf sollte jeder DD, wenn er denn maxdps fahren will, ein auge werfen und dementsprechend das Recount lesen können.

zu 2.:
Ich sehe nicht, dass ich irgendwo geschrieben habe, dass ich alles kenne, aber 2 Sachen sind fakt:
-Es gibt viele Skillungen.
-Diese Skillungen haben unterschiedliche Rotationen.
Wenn jemand seine Klasse gut spielen will, dann kann er das überall nachlesen und/oder andere Mitspieler fragen. Wer das nicht kann, der ist, so leid es mir tut, wirklich doof. 
Dann gibt es noch die Sparte, die nur mal so nebenbei spielen und ein paar knöpfchen klicken, aber darauf will ich nicht eingehen, das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Eltin (4. Februar 2009)

Hulio schrieb:


> wenn ich in heroics gehe, nehm ich keine lowschmoggs mit , weil ich sie sonst durch ziehen würde und 5- 10 minuten meiner zeit sind mir mehr wert, wie die zufriedenstellung low dpsler die ich mit nehmen würde, ganz einfach.



Arrogant und unverschämt... In WoW aber leider normal



Hulio schrieb:


> aber mein zeitvergleich im post vorher, war nicht auf heroics bezogen da geh ich gar net mehr rein....
> viele reden hier von irgendwelchen random 10er raids und weinen das alle verlangen das die dds über 2k dps machen sollen etc.
> es würde aber auch mit weniger klappen etc.
> also ich will sehen wer so doch einfache bosse wie flickwerk oder maexna schafft mit 7 *1,5k dps leuten, die heiler gehen vor dem enrage oom und der einzige der umfällt ist der tank, selbiges bei patchwerk. von sapphiron gar net gesprochen, da gehen die healer auch oom wenn der dmg net stimmt.
> wenn man doch die wahl hat zwischen leuten die 1,5k machen oder 2,5k machen .... aus welchem grund sollte ich die mitnehmen die nur 1,5k machen??? ist doch klar das jeder der so nen random raid aufbaut versucht das beste draus zu machen, was bringt das reinzugehen die erste 4 bosse zu killen und nicht mehr weiter zu kommen weil das gear ,das zusammenspiel net stimmen... mit viel dmg und gear kann man das uneingewöhnte zusammenspiel einer random gruppe kompensieren.



Wenn Du mich schon zitierst das lass die Käse, ich habe DEUTLICH geschrieben das es mir um 5er geht!


----------



## advanced08 (4. Februar 2009)

ich war gestern 10er naxx um meine id nicht zu verschenken lief beim trash alles super bis wir zum ersten boss kamen

2 dds unter 1000 dps nicht mal mit hero eq als wären die frisch 80 geworden

und bei der uhrzeit haben wir auch keine neuen gefunden somit haben wir uns mit einer "verkackten" id bedankt und sind gegangen 

kurz darauf haben die 25er archa gesucht ...

da fragt man sich wirklich manchmal was sie sich denken 

und da muss ich sagen das man kein erbarmen haben sollte wer selbst solch extreme erfahrung gemacht hat kann die frage

"wie viel dps" verstehen und ich finds auch gut so das die dds auch mal gezwungen werden was zu tun und nicht alles auf den heiler/tank sitzen bleibt immerhin gibts dds ohne ende das findet man in sekunden also denkt mal drüber nach ...


----------



## Descartes (4. Februar 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Tank zu schlecht equipt = arge Probleme, meist häufige Wipes
> Healer zu schlecht equipt = arge Probleme, meist häufige Wipes
> DDler schlecht equipt = dauert etwas länger, nur in extrem Fällen wipes
> 
> ...


Das ist der Punkt...
Tank und Heiler müssen top equip haben um faule DD das equip zu ermöglichen und deren schlechtes equip ausbesser.
Und das du voll den durchblick hast weil du nen 72er "tank" hast  bezweifle ich mal.

Auserdem, ist die Inni leichter wenn alle ihr zeug leisten und entsprechent equip mitbringen.
Aber wie gesagt, momentan müssen tanks und heiler immernoch den mangel an fähigkeiter der DD ausgleichen.
Obwohl das 10er raiden udn 5er hero gehen so toll gehen würde, wenn auch die DD mal wirklich Dmg machen würden, weil aggro halten ist kaum noch ein problem auser der tank ist 72 und die DD 80.
Die Tatsache ist einfach der das DD die keine dps fahren und zu faul sind ernstahaft equip zu farmen,
erstmal den heiler zum lassten fallen. Weil weniger DPS heist das der boss länger steht und dadurch der tank mehr dmg frisst. Und anderer seite her der tank länger die konzentration halten muss, daher ist es durchaus sinnvoll die Dps abfrage zu machen.
Und ne gewisse dps zahl erreicht man schon durch blau grünes inszen equip mit kopf über die tasta rollen.


----------



## Baumbarts (4. Februar 2009)

So hoffe meine Meinung als Tank ist auch gefragt:

An die Herren DD'ler die Frage nach den DPS ist mehr als berechtigt, es kann nicht sein das ich als DK-Tank in der (zugefügter Schaden) Tabelle auf Platz 2 stehe und nenn Hexenmeister und Schurke damit schlage. Genauso kann es nicht sein, das von einer Gruppe ein DD 38% vom Gesamtschaden ausmacht.

Daher ist meine Frage z.Z. immer nach den DPS, inzwischen bin ich sogar soweit eher nach den DPS zu fragen als nach Healpower. Traurig aber war es gehen zuviele Leute einfach Hero obwohl ihr Equip mehr als unzureichend ist. 

Und ich sage es gerne nochmal für jeden die berechtigte Frage nach TS in 5er Ini's ist nicht überflüssig, habe in letzter Zeit Gruppen gehabt das man sich die Haare ausreissen könnte. Es gibt immer min. 1. Speiler der es nicht kann oder kennt, also bitte bitte bitte im Namen aller Tank's und Heiler legt euch TS, Mumble & Co. zu. Es reicht auch meist aus wenn ihr nur zuhört.

Gruss ein frustrierter Tank

Baumbarts Gildenpfarrer


----------



## the_wuif (4. Februar 2009)

Baumbarts schrieb:


> .. Es gibt immer min. 1. Speiler der es nicht kann oder kennt, ...



Das ist ja das nächste, viele wollen in heros reingehen, wo sie noch nichtmal auf normal drinnen waren. (Meistens, weil sie sich ihr tolles 
grünes equip nur über quests erfarmt haben)

Also kennen sie nicht mal die bosse und haben 0 ahnung was sie da drinnen erwartet. und man muss denen in ner hero ernsthaft erklären was sie bei
den bossen zu beachten haben. 

Also da würd ich ein system wie bei tdm viel besser finden. (man muss mindestens 1 mal auf normal duch, bevor man hero kann)


----------



## Descartes (4. Februar 2009)

Baumbarts schrieb:


> So hoffe meine Meinung als Tank ist auch gefragt:
> 
> An die Herren DD'ler die Frage nach den DPS ist mehr als berechtigt, es kann nicht sein das ich als DK-Tank in der (zugefügter Schaden) Tabelle auf Platz 2 stehe und nenn Hexenmeister und Schurke damit schlage. Genauso kann es nicht sein, das von einer Gruppe ein DD 38% vom Gesamtschaden ausmacht.
> 
> ...


*Golddorntee rüber schieb*
Ja bin tankadin, und es wirklich meist ein horror mit 3bis 4 randoms gehen zu müssen....
Zum glück, hab ich 2 bis 3 leute die ständig mitkommen und von denen weis ich das sie ihren job erledigen.


----------



## Thrainan (4. Februar 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Tanks und Heiler werden auch nach den stats gefragt, also ist er nur fair wenn man die DD's nach dem DpS frägt.



Dieses Argument wird hier ja immer und immer wieder angegeben. Daher werde ich auch zum wiederholten male darauf hinweisen, das stimmt so nicht. Mag ja von realm zu realm verschieden sein, aber in bald 4 Jahren WoW, wurde ich weder als Heiler, noch als tank regelmässig nach stats gefragt. Mit dem heiler noch nie, mit dem tank mal ne kurze zeit lang zu beginn von BC, hatt sich dann aber auch gelegt.


----------



## Gerbalin (4. Februar 2009)

Manche sollte hier vielleicht mal nachdenken warum sie so wenig DPS fahren und nicht weinen weil Jemand Leute sucht die mehr dps an Bossen fahren als sie selbst machen. Evtl solltet Ihr mal weiter schön brav heroic gehen oder Eure Skillung mal überarbeiten. Frisch 80iger sollten sich halt mal ne Gilde suchen und mit der die ersten Raidversuche machen und da schritt für schritt weiterarbeiten. Holt Euch auch mal Rat bei Leuten die Eure Klasse spielen und schon weiter im Content sind und richtig DPS fahren dann wird Euch auch geholfen wenn Ihr einfach mal fragt. 

Das Hauptproblem ist nicht das jetzt verstärkt nach DPS gefragt wird sondern was sich Heute alles für Raidtauglich hält. Noch nie gabs so viele schlechte Spieler und lowequipte Spieler die überall reinkommen und den Anspruch haben das sie überall mitgenommen werden müssen. Wie gesagt Leute falls Ihr selbst die Vorraussetzungen erfüllt um einen schnellen und guten Run zu machen, fragt ruhig nach DPS und falls ihr nen Clearrun wollt nehmt Leute mit 2k+ Boss dps im Schnitt mit. Die Leute die noch nicht soweit sind sollten halt dann mit Anderen vom gleichem Schlag oder mit Twinks mitgehen. Ist auch net böse gemeint aber setzt Euch mal realistische Ziele und verlangt nicht blau/grün Naxx gezogen zu werden und versaut somit anderen die ID


----------



## Gribi (4. Februar 2009)

Also wenn ich eine Grp für ne Hero zusammenstelle dann frage ich niemanden nach stats!
Im äussersten Notfall kannste die leute ja kicken wenn du siehst das sies ned können....

Und vom abfragen des DPS halte ich eig ned so viel....aber wenns sein muss...


----------



## _Raziel_ (4. Februar 2009)

Hab gestern meinen Mage getwinket (bin 75ig) und war in der violetten Festung. Ich bin Eismagie geskillt, weils zum leveln einfach entspannter ist.
Ini-DPS lag bei knapp 1050. Is das viel? Nein. Gibt es Gründe dafür? Ja.
Auf die OMG's und Flames kann ich an dieser Stelle mal getrost verzichten. Ich will nur meine Meinung loswerden.

Ein Vorposter hat gesagt, dass es zwei DD's in einer Naxx 10er Gruppe gab, die nicht mal ein episches Item hatten. Meine Antwort darauf... Dann leavet die Gruppe. Es wurde hier schon des öfteren gesagt, dass zwar viele Klassen gepushed wurden, aber die Spielmechanik immer noch dieselbe ist.
Erst geht man in normale Inis um diese mal kennen zu lernen und möglicherweise was gutes an Items zu erhalten.
Danach sollte man auch mal die 80er Inis auf normal spielen, denn somit hat man schonmal einen netten Überblick über die Mobgruppen und die Bosse.
Nun kann man entweder die normalen Inis (<= 80) solange besuchen, bis man nichts mehr gebrauchen kann oder in 80er Inis mit Wappenröcken seinen Ruf bei Fraktionen und so seine Items verbessern. Auch eine Möglichkeit sind AH-Besuche und eigene Berufmaximierungen.
Findet man auch auf diesem Weg nichts mehr ist man dann bereit für Naxx und Co...

Das war und wird auch immer so bleiben. WoW ist ein Spiel das durch Etappen gemeistert werden sollte. Man kann nicht mit dem frischen 80er Char gleich Malygos legen.
Ich will keine Schleichwerbung machen, aber ich empfehle jedem 80er hier mal die Web-Seite be.imba.hu
Dort erfahrt ihr die möglichen Fähigkeiten eures Chars, der eurer Gruppenmitglieder usw...

Ahja, noch was. Wenn der 1. Boss bei der 'vergeudeten' ID nicht gestorben ist, dann war sie nicht umsonst, weil nur Boss-Kills eine ID vergeben (Archavon mal abgesehen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte)


----------



## Descartes (4. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Dieses Argument wird hier ja immer und immer wieder angegeben. Daher werde ich auch zum wiederholten male darauf hinweisen, das stimmt so nicht. Mag ja von realm zu realm verschieden sein, aber in bald 4 Jahren WoW, wurde ich weder als Heiler, noch als tank regelmässig nach stats gefragt. Mit dem heiler noch nie, mit dem tank mal ne kurze zeit lang zu beginn von BC, hatt sich dann aber auch gelegt.



Zu BC war das hauptsächlich, für Kara "marken farm runs" wo der tank unter 13k life und der heiler unter 1000 zaubermacht also ca 1900 addheal nicht reinkam.
Und die blau grün leecher ohne dps abfrage invitet wurden weil sie ja die imbasten der imbasten sind und hogger one-hitten.

In Wotlk fragen das meist, die leute die nicht dauernt wipen wollen, weil eben massig DD rumrennen,
wo mann sich die frage stellt wie die nach der zeit schon 80 sein können, bei den Dmg-output.


----------



## lexington1928 (4. Februar 2009)

Hi,


also ich find die dps Anfrage gerchtfertigt.

Denn falls man als Tank (so wie ich) oder Heiler einfach mal 3 DDs invitet und dann alle 3 grad mal 1000dps  fahren, dann kannst du doch so gut wie jede Hc Inni vergessen...

Hab selbst auch nenn  DDler und mich stört es nicht wenn ,man mich danach fragt.

Ab einem gewissen Eq-Stand schafft man auch locker über 1k dps und falls man noch grün gegeart ist sollte man eben noch ein paar nonhc Innis machen um zumindest ein paar Rar-Teile abzustauben^^

Wenn man dann immer noch nicht die 1k Marke schafft, dann liegt's wohl am spielerischen Können und dann sollte man erst recht noch ein paar nonhcs gehen um sich zu verbessern.


Heroc Innis kann hald eben nur einmal pro Tag betreten und ich denke kein Spieler hat Spaß dabei wenn er sich ID's zusammen farmt.


Aber das ist meinen Meinung ud die teilen sicher nicht alle....

lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baumbarts (4. Februar 2009)

@Gerbalin ich danke dir.......... klar Wort richtig ausgesprochen.

Die Flut an schlechten Spielern ist enorm genauso die Unkenntnis der anderen Klassen. Es ist schon schlimm wenn man noch Null Ahnung von den anderen Klassen hat, aber Null Ahnung von der eigenen Klasse das ist schon schlimm.


----------



## Descartes (4. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Ich will keine Schleichwerbung machen, aber ich empfehle jedem 80er hier mal die Web-Seite be.imba.hu
> Dort erfahrt ihr die möglichen Fähigkeiten eures Chars, der eurer Gruppenmitglieder usw...


Nein das ist keine Schleichwerbung, sondern gut gemeinder ratschlage.
Dasselbe zählt für wow-heroes.com oder maxdps.com sowie rpguides.de


----------



## Shinin (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde es von einigen DDs schon unverschämt wie sie in die ersten hc Inis gehen - grün / blau. Da erspielt man sich als Tank über Ruf und non-hc inis Equip, geht Mats farmen um sich Epics herstellen zu lassen und dann stößt man auf diese vor 10 Minuten 80 gewordenen DDs, die in einer der leichtesten hc Ini (nexus) alle 5 im Dreck liegen, weil sie weder ausreichend Leben noch Rüstung  haben. Naja, so ein Spieler kann dann auch ruhig mal ne Weile afk gehen, legt man den ein oder anderen Boss halt zu viert. 
Das Beste kam dann nach der Ini mit der Frage: "Hat noch wer Lust auf Naxx 10er?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß,

Eeyore


----------



## Beowolf82 (4. Februar 2009)

Nach 42 Seiten muss ich auch mal was dazu schreiben.

An die Tanks die sich beschweren so vie Schaden zu machen:

Beispiel: Tank = DK (Skillung zweitrangig), Heiler = Druide (Wiederherstellung), DD´s = Schurke (Kampf), DK (Blut) und Magier (Feuer)

Ausrüstung ist bei allen gleichwertig und Ausreichend. Dann wirst du als DK Tank mit deinem Schaden recht weit oben sein, denn du bist selbst als Blut-DK zum tanken geeignet. Dadurch kannst du dennoch hohen Schaden fahren. Selbst mit Frostskillung fährst du recht hohen Schaden, da der DK in allen 2 Skillungen auch als DD gezählt werden kann.
Wenn dann noch ein Boss ist bei dem sich viel bewegt werden muss bricht der Schaden von den Nahkämpfern ein, da beim DK die Krankheiten und beim Schurken die Combopunkte auslaufen wenn man nicht zu 5 Meter weg muss.  Der Magier grinst sich nen Keks, da er eh auf großer Distanz steht.

Daher muss ich sagen ist diese Aussage das es ja nicht sein kann das man als Tank vor gewissen DD´s im DPS steht Situationsabhängig OK und nicht tragisch.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:

Die Nachfrage nach der DPS ist recht Sinnlos in meinen Augen. Auch gute Spieler, die wissen was sie machen und mit denen man jede Instanz schafft können niedrigere DPS fahren als irgend ein angeblicher Pro-Spieler mit (fiktiv) 99K DPS. Der Skill ist nicht direkt an den DPS ablesbar, sondern sind Erfahrungswerte.
Genau so wie ein Tank mit Top Werten nicht gut sein muss. Der kann T7,5 haben mit den besten steinen und Sockeln aber kann dennoch ein absolut mieser Tank sein.
Selbes gilt auch für DD´s. Mit Top Equip steigt die DPS auch ohne das ich was an meinem Spielstil ändere. Genau so kann es sein das wer super DPS Zahlen vorweisen kann, aber ständig stirbt weil er / sie zu dumm ist um mal auf Omen zu achten und dauernd die Aggro vom Tank stiehlt.

Daher ist mein Fazit das man sich den Skill und nicht die DPS ansieht. Das nen gewissen Equip vorhanden sein sollte für bestimmte Innis / Vorhaben ist natürlich klar. Aber darum gings im Thema ja auch nicht.

Von daher finde ich das diese dämlichen DPS Fragen endlich mal aufhören sollten. Da kann nen Bosskampf doch lieber 1 Minute mehr dauern, aber dafür macht es dan Spass.


----------



## Gribi (4. Februar 2009)

Shinin schrieb:


> Also ich finde es von einigen DDs schon unverschämt wie sie in die ersten hc Inis gehen - grün / blau. Da erspielt man sich als Tank über Ruf und non-hc inis Equip, geht Mats farmen um sich Epics herstellen zu lassen und dann stößt man auf diese vor 10 Minuten 80 gewordenen DDs, die in einer der leichtesten hc Ini (nexus) alle 5 im Dreck liegen, weil sie weder ausreichend Leben noch Rüstung  haben. Naja, so ein Spieler kann dann auch ruhig mal ne Weile afk gehen, legt man den ein oder anderen Boss halt zu viert.
> Das Beste kam dann nach der Ini mit der Frage: "Hat noch wer Lust auf Naxx 10er?"
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt auch das gegenteil *hust*

Edit: Also damit meine ich natürlich die Tanks....


----------



## Thrainan (4. Februar 2009)

Shinin schrieb:


> Also ich finde es von einigen DDs schon unverschämt wie sie in die ersten hc Inis gehen - grün / blau. Da erspielt man sich als Tank über Ruf und non-hc inis Equip, geht Mats farmen um sich Epics herstellen zu lassen und dann stößt man auf diese vor 10 Minuten 80 gewordenen DDs, die in einer der leichtesten hc Ini (nexus) alle 5 im Dreck liegen, weil sie weder ausreichend Leben noch Rüstung  haben. Naja, so ein Spieler kann dann auch ruhig mal ne Weile afk gehen, legt man den ein oder anderen Boss halt zu viert.
> Das Beste kam dann nach der Ini mit der Frage: "Hat noch wer Lust auf Naxx 10er?"
> 
> 
> ...



Wie du hast die aggro also nicht gehalten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowstorm (4. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich einen Raid aufmache als Raidleiter, dann bin ich verantwortlich das dieser gut läuft. Hab ich bereits sehr gute Spieler dabei sind die restlichen Spieler nicht so wichtig.

Bestes Beispiel letztens Naxx 10. Es konnten zwei Spieler nicht aus unser neu gegründeten Gruppe. Ich hatte nun kurz vorher die Wahl lange zu suchen oder einfach jemanden einzuladen.

Hätte ich die "schwächsten" Spieler des Stamms dabeigehabt, hätte ich eher auf die Randoms mit ihren Werten bei der Suche achten müssen. Als Raidleiter "schuldet" man der gesamten Gruppe ein gewisses vorankommen.

Letztens hatte ich wie gesagt generell sehr gute Leute dabei und hab zwei Randoms ohne Abfrage eingeladen. Nur das der eine DD weniger Schaden während des gesamten Raids gefahren hat wie die Tanks. Wären nun alle auf dem Niveau gewesen, wäre es eine verschenkte ID. Der entsprechende Spieler den ich eingeladen hab, wäre besser in Heroics aufgehoben gewesen als in Naxx.

Man sollte sich über diese Abfragen nicht aufregen sondern auch mal verstehen das wenn jemand sowas fragt, er vielleicht das beste für die Gruppe will (jaja ich weiß gibt auch Leute die nur das beste für sich wollen). Was nützt es einer Gruppe wenn sie gerade mal den ersten Boss legt aufgrund "schwächerer" Spieler oder ungünstigen Setups.


----------



## _Raziel_ (4. Februar 2009)

Beowolf82 schrieb:


> Von daher finde ich das diese dämlichen DPS Fragen endlich mal aufhören sollten. Da kann nen Bosskampf doch lieber 1 Minute mehr dauern, aber dafür macht es dan Spass.


Ach Beowolf... Du vergisst, die Bomberman-Taktik, die Blizzard betreibt.

Falls jemand Bomberman nicht kennt? Man ist ein kleiner Held, der Bomben an zerstörbare Mauern setzt und versuchen muss, andere Bombenleger geschickt in die Luft zu jagen.

In WoW sind die Mauern die Trash-Mobs vor den Bossen und die Bombenleger die Bosse selber. Bomberman ist jeder Mage, Jäger, Unholy-DK usw (alle AoE-Klassen halt).
Die Boss-Encounter in WotLK sind zwar witzig, werden aber so gut wie gar nicht mehr beachtet, da man mit genug DPS diese einfach umgeht. Wer hat den 2. Boss in Oculus schon erlebt? Fast jeder... Wer hatte die Taktik damals auf non heroic von dem Boss kapiert? Fast niemand... war aber auch egal, da man ihn dennoch killen konnte. Die DPS hat eben gereicht.
Endboss Burg Utgarde dasselbe. Nach seinem Brüllen hat man 1 - 1.5 Sek Zeit, seinen Cast abzubrechen. Danach wirkt er nämlich sowas wie ein AoE-Gegenzauber. Wenn der Priester dann heilt, sind seine Heilfähigkeiten für max. 5 Sek futsch. Stört aber die wenigsten, weil der Tank diese Zeit dann doch überstehen kann und der Heal noch rechtzeitig ankommt.

Wieviel von euch kenn denn noch die Encounter der 'neuen' Bosse? Klar, die der besonders schweren Bossen kennt man einigermassen, aber es gibt noch so viele andere.
Haben die Jäger bspw. gewusst, dass man beim Endboss im Nexus die Raserei bei den letzten Prozenten: "Tötet mich, tötet mich jetzt....!" mit einlullendem Schuss wegnehmen kann?
Oder im Turm Utgarde bei diesem Werewolf den ersten Minienrage?

Haut man in kürzester Zeit viel Schaden raus achtet man nicht auf sowas, denn man überbrückt einfach diese Zeit/Events. Und da jetzt in 5 Minuten an seine Epics kommen will, hat man keine Zeit mehr für anderes.
Wer be.imba.hu konsultiert wird Ehrfahren, dass man auch ohne Fullepics Naxx clearen kann. Es wird nur 1.5k DPS für diese Raid-Ini verlangt. Man hockt zwar länger drin, aber hey, so machts spass und man hat noch Enrage-Timer im Auge.
Aber nein, Patchwork muss(!) in unter 3 Min. liegen... (Vor dem Fix) hat man beim 2. Wipe bei Heigan den Exploid an der Ecke verwendet und kann den Dance jetzt nach dem Fix eben immer noch nicht...

Hurray! Aber WoW ist für Casual-Spieler geworden.


PS'
Eine Frage hätte ich da noch so als Abschluss. Könnten mir die Leute (auch besonders Jäger), die hier Patchwork-DPS von 4+k fahren mal eine Foto von ihrem Recount (nach dem Fight!!!) schicken? Ich kriegs nicht hin. In der ersten Minute zwar locker, aber je länger der Kampf, desto mehr der Krampf die DPS zu halten.
Fotos und Tipps wären hilfreich. Dürften auch PM's sein...


----------



## Shinin (4. Februar 2009)

@ Senior

Seine Tode hatten eher was damit zu tun, dass er scharf darauf war seine DPS zu erhöhen (um seine Teilnahme an der hc Ini zu rechtfertigen) und sich damit die Aggro von den nicht markierten Mobs geholt hat oder nicht aus dem Wirbel des 1. Bosses rausgegangen ist etc., weil er scheinbar kaum Ini-Erfahrung hatte (so HdB / TU normal z.B.). 

P.S.:
Dass es auch voreilige Tanks gibt, ist mir auch klar. Aber, Versuch macht klug - normalerweise. D.h.: Die Frage nach Naxx sollte sich dann auch der schlechte Tank verkneifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soylent (4. Februar 2009)

Hulio schrieb:


> ich finde es gut so, ich habe keone lust für eine instanz 4 stunden zu benötigen wenn es mit ordentlichen dmg dealer einfach schneller geht.
> wieso sollte man nen trabbi fahren wenn man ein ferarri bekommen kann.
> findet euch einfach damit ab, oder tut was dagegen wenn ihr weniger als 2k dps macht... so schwer ist das nicht ^^



Dir ist schon bekannt, wo man die Ausrüstung herbekommt, um dieses Ziel zu erreichen?
Als ich am 21.11.08 meine erste Heroische 80er Instanz gemeistert hatte, kam ich in dieser auch nicht über 1,3k dps. Wie bist du denn an dein Equipment gekommen?
Die 3 selbstgebastelten epics sind zwar ein guter Start, aber mehr auch nicht. Und die anderen Spieler zu verurteilen, weil sie nicht schnell genug zur Stelle waren (als die Auswahl an 2k+ dps DDs nicht da war) finde ich nicht schön.


----------



## GreenIsaac (4. Februar 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der Auslöser für den Thread.
> ich hab keine Probleme mit Absagen.
> 
> aber wie gesagt, die Abfrage nach DPS Wert ist mir neu und kann ich noch nicht viel damit anfangen....



MIT GEHT ES GENAU SO! Mit BC wurde man nie danach gefragt. Heute hört man überall nur noch... woah ich habe heute so krass DPS "gefahren" ich bin so ein GOTT und du? Ach nur so wenig ...

Natürlich sinnvoll um zu sehen wer mehr Schaden rausklöpft für manche Bosse oder Inzen okey aber... es nervt schon irgendwie ~.~


----------



## La Saint (4. Februar 2009)

Mit WotLk hat sich die Spielweise in den Inis geändert.

Wo man sich früher noch mit Taktik und Geschick durch eine Ini geschlagen hat, da setzt man heutzutage nur noch auf brute force, auf brutale Gewalt. Alles muß nur noch schnell gehen. Zack, zack. Markieren? Kostet nur Zeit. Sheep oder Eisfalle? Wofür? Seit sogar beim Jäger der AoE-Skill mehr Schaden macht als ein Single-Target-Shot, wird cc sowieso wieder aufgebrochen.

Da paßt man sich natürlich an. Als Jäger schalte ich wie gewünscht beim Pet Knurren ab, soll doch jemand anders im Notfall dem Heiler den Arsch retten, stelle mich in eine Ecke und spoole meine Rotation runter. Wenn ich dann doch mal Aggro ziehen, was eigentlich auf Grund meiner bescheidenen Ausrüstung (full epic S2) eh kaum vorkommt, dann wird halt tot gestellt.

Aber mal ehrlich, es macht keinen Spaß. Dabei kann man den Leuten noch nicht einmal einen Vorwurf machen, Blizzard selbst hat durch die ganzen Archievments, Time runs und Marken Runs den Leuten diesen Spielstil aufgezwungen. 

Würde ich nicht von Blizzard in die Inis reingezwungen, dann hätte ich es längst sein gelassen. Aber da man nur noch über Arenen an PvP-Ausrüstung kommt und ich ich mich weigere eine Arena zu betreten,  bleibt mir keine andere Wahl.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## the_wuif (4. Februar 2009)

och war das jetzt schon alles? nur 42 Seiten?

da geht doch noch was!


----------



## Bloodpak (4. Februar 2009)

doppel Post, bitte löschen


----------



## Minorjiel (4. Februar 2009)

Da geht noch was ;.)



Gerbalin schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem ist nicht das jetzt verstärkt nach DPS gefragt wird sondern was sich Heute alles für Raidtauglich hält. Noch nie gabs so viele schlechte Spieler und lowequipte Spieler die überall reinkommen und den Anspruch haben das sie überall mitgenommen werden müssen. Wie gesagt Leute falls Ihr selbst die Vorraussetzungen erfüllt um einen schnellen und guten Run zu machen, fragt ruhig nach DPS und falls ihr nen Clearrun wollt nehmt Leute mit 2k+ Boss dps im Schnitt mit. Die Leute die noch nicht soweit sind sollten halt dann mit Anderen vom gleichem Schlag oder mit Twinks mitgehen. Ist auch net böse gemeint aber setzt Euch mal realistische Ziele und verlangt nicht blau/grün Naxx gezogen zu werden und versaut somit anderen die ID



Wäre schon schick, wenn man wieder Ewigkeiten Ruf farmen müssten um in Heroics reinzukommen oder Schlüssel bräuchte. Vielleicht wäre dann nciht unbedingt das Equip in der ersten Zeit besser, aber zumnidest würde dann nicht ganz soviele frisch 80er die normalen Inis überspringen und direkt mit den Heros starten. Hätte den Vorteil, dass man dann langsam an die inis und and ans bessere Equip herangeführt wird...und vielleicht bleibt dann auch etwas mehr Softskill hängen :-)


----------



## Minorjiel (4. Februar 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> MIT GEHT ES GENAU SO! Mit BC wurde man nie danach gefragt. Heute hört man überall nur noch... woah ich habe heute so krass DPS "gefahren" ich bin so ein GOTT und du? Ach nur so wenig ...
> 
> Natürlich sinnvoll um zu sehen wer mehr Schaden rausklöpft für manche Bosse oder Inzen okey aber... es nervt schon irgendwie ~.~



Stimmt..DPS wollte in BC nie einer wissen...dafür aber addheal, Def, spellboni, Angriffskraft und vor allem: Wieviele Epics! Hier gabs doch kilometerlange Whine-Threads, ob es denn in BC der neue Trend sei, nach Anzahl der Epics bewertet zu werden....das war die *gleiche* Diskussion mit genau dem gleichen Hintergrund, den gleichen Meinungen und den gleichen Argumenten: "Full Epic bringt nichts, wenn man seine Klassen nicht beherrscht", "Ich setz solche Spieler direkt auf ignore", "Das ist doch alles Schwachsinn", "Klar kann man Kara blau/grün equipped clearen", "Geht nur, wenn Tank und Heal stimmen", usw, usw....

Und auch da haben alle geschriehen, dass früher in Classic alles besser war...und trotzdem haben wir 4 Jahre später immernoch unseren Account und freuen uns, wenn wir wieder mal ein paar Marken einlösen oder was Blaues gegen etwas Lilales austauschen dürfen. Also sooo schlimm scheints ja dann doch nicht zu sein, wenn wir uns alle gegenseitig interviewen, bevor wir die nächsten 1,5 bis 6 Stunden miteinander verbringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (4. Februar 2009)

Im palaforum hat jemand versucht, nen retriguid zum raideinstieg zu machen.



Kindgenius schrieb:


> Nachdem ihr Level 80 erreicht habt, fragt ihr euch sicher, wie ihr eure grüne und relativ schlechte blaue Questbelohnungen loswerdet. Sofort kommt euch Gedanken an Raids, aber eure Gilde will erst, dass ihr euch gescheit rüstet?
> Das Zauberwort ist hier "Heros"!



Und dann schickt er die leute noch hdb und Occulus hero als heißer equip farm tip.
Bei den guide hat dann auch komplett das verzaubern und sockeln gefehlt. (wurde dann nachgereicht)

Und dann wundert man sich noch das leute frisch 80, grün blau quest equip und 2bis 3  gladi 1 /2 teile heros wollen.


----------



## Varitu (4. Februar 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Eine Statistik - und Recount ist eine - muss man auch lesen können.
> Die DPS ist ein Durchschnittswert und spiegelt am besten den realen Schadensauststoß wider. Du musst hierbei sicherlich zwischen Boss-DPS und Trash-DPS unterscheiden aber im Laufe einer Instanz ergibt sich da ein Mittelwert der recht aussagekräftig ist.



Naja, finde ich nicht ganz so. Was sollen z.B. die ganzen Hexer(mich einschließlich) sagen.
Also Dämo Hexer dauerts bis die DPS hochgehen.

-Meine Flüche brauchen zu lange um voll auszuticken( Mobs schon Tod)
-Fluch der Elemente buffed indirekt alle Caster und giubt höhere DPS (meine gehen runter da FLuch der Pein nicht auf dem Mob ist)
-Die Wache gibt bei jedem Krit allen Manaklassen 10% meiner Zaubermacht für 12Sekunden zusätzlich (und die crittet oft)

All das sind Dinge die in Recount nicht erfaßt werden. Alleine wenn ich Wichtel statt Wache nehme gehen die DPS *aller* Caster um locker 200 runter.

Daher halte ich es für Unsinn.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Minorjiel (4. Februar 2009)

> Da geht noch was ;.)
> 
> Wäre schon schick, wenn man wieder Ewigkeiten Ruf farmen müssten um in Heroics reinzukommen oder Schlüssel bräuchte. Vielleicht wäre dann nciht unbedingt das Equip in der ersten Zeit besser, aber zumnidest würde dann nicht ganz soviele frisch 80er die normalen Inis überspringen und direkt mit den Heros starten. Hätte den Vorteil, dass man dann langsam an die inis und and ans bessere Equip herangeführt wird...und vielleicht bleibt dann auch etwas mehr Softskill hängen :-)





Descartes schrieb:


> Im palaforum hat so ein witzbold versucht, nen retriguid zum raideinstieg zu machen.



Bekomme irgendwie gerde den Bogen zwischen den beiden Posts nicht...


----------



## Varitu (4. Februar 2009)

Woweule85 schrieb:


> Also bei mir auf dem alten server wollten die zu bc zeiten von den castern immer den spell dmg wissen



Ich denke mal die meinten den Schadensbonus. War früher bei uns auf dem Server auch normal.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (4. Februar 2009)

Bitte haut mir nicht den Kopf ab weil ich nicht alle 43 Seiten gelesen hab. Es kann sein das ich ein wenig durcheinander gekommen denn, DPS ist ja Schaden pro Sekunde, da das aber nicht mit 2k übereinstimmen kann würd ich sagen das damit der Schaden der Autoattacks gemeint ist und der Durchschnittswert  zwischen dem liegt was halt bei den Attacken rauskommt, sagen wir 100 Attacken und 50 davon sind im 1ker Bereich also ist der DPS-Wert dann ca. 1000. Oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2009)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Bitte haut mir nicht den Kopf ab weil ich nicht alle 43 Seiten gelesen hab. Es kann sein das ich ein wenig durcheinander gekommen denn, DPS ist ja Schaden pro Sekunde, da das aber nicht mit 2k übereinstimmen kann würd ich sagen das damit der Schaden der Autoattacks gemeint ist und der Durchschnittswert  zwischen dem liegt was halt bei den Attacken rauskommt, sagen wir 100 Attacken und 50 davon sind im 1ker Bereich also ist der DPS-Wert dann ca. 1000. Oder wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DPS = 1 Minuten draufrotzen was geht. Gesamtschaden geteilt durch 60 (1 Minute) = DPS.


----------



## Fumacilla (4. Februar 2009)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Bitte haut mir nicht den Kopf ab ...




Doch kann... die DPS ermitteln is nich so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt nen nettes Addon namens Recount... das haben eigentlich alle und Das übermittelt dir die DPS.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (4. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> DPS = 1 Minuten draufrotzen was geht. Gesamtschaden geteilt durch 60 (1 Minute) = DPS.



Ahh ja den Satz versteh ich danke für die Info bin zufrieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex93 (4. Februar 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Seit WotlK raus ist und man als DD eine Gruppe sucht kommt des öfteren die Frage "Wieviel DPS fährts du denn?".
> Ist das der neue Trend? Mit BC hats gereicht wenn man paar Eckdaten wie % crit, AP & Hit wusste (wie auch bei Heilern +Heal, %Crit, ev. Mp5).
> ...


Diese art von Thread langweilt mich schon so sehr das ich mich zurückhalten muss um die ersteller zuflamen.
Nicht wegen eurem Problem sondern, weil es diesen Thread schon 100000x mal gibt!
Achja und wenn du ausreichend EQ hast und deine klasse spielen kannst du du kein DPS-Problem !


----------



## Camô (4. Februar 2009)

Nur gut, dass es diesen Thread bereits seit Wochen gibt und er 43 Seiten umfasst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und da die DPS-Abfrage erst seit Woltk so wirklich interessant wurde, hat er seine volle Daseinsberechtigung. Vielleicht solltest du einen Thread erstellen, warum es so viele Threads dieser Art gibt? Ich wette das wäre der Erste, der das thematisiert und er würde ebenfalls so erfolgreich laufen.

Wer wettet dagegen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monsterwarri (4. Februar 2009)

Zwei Sachen hättest du möglicherweise wissen sollen bevor du den Thread erstellt hättest:

*1. Naxx Nonhc/10er ist schwerer als Naxxhc/25er*

*2. Es ist kein Trend und liegt nicht an den Spielern sondern an den Instanzen selbst*

Bsp: 
-WoW Classic ging es hauptsächlich um die Erfahrung, Zusammenspiel und Beherschung des Charakters, zusätzlich Equip für Widerstände und Attribute.
-BC wurde es dann immer mehr eine Sache von Dingen wie HP, dmg, crit und addheal (zumindest zum Ende BC's) Gildeninterenes Zusammenspiel und Erfahrung rückte immer weiter in den Hintergrund
- WOTLK sind die Instanzen nun so aufgebaut das es jeder Lappen schafft der entweder genug HP, DPS und Addheal hat und deswegen wird das nun mehr gefragt.

Wer allderdings viel Ahnung von dem Spiel hat, wird mir zustimmen das das nicht das eigentlich Benötigte ist sondern nur im derzeitigen Content: Archa - Maly


----------



## Mitzy (5. Februar 2009)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Ich hab es mir abgewöhnt nicht zu fragen,aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen.Neulich zum Beispiel,suchte eine Gruppe,einen Healer für hdz4 timed.Da ich sowieso nur sinnlos in Og rumstand fragte ich also,ob die Gruppe denn gut sei (es war ein reiner gildeninterner run,bis auf mich halt),er bejate dies.Also ich ins ah,bufffood gekauft,weil timed ist nun nicht unbedingt ohne (ich hatte timed vorher shcon geschafft und hab den Drachen auch).Später stellte sich dann heraus,das die Grp mit Ausnahme eines Melee Schamanen (1,7k dps) unter 1,5k dps hatte.(so schafft man den timed einfach nicht) Und der Tank nichtmal crit imun war.Da bin ich doch dann leicht Rot angelaufen und hab mich gefragt wozu ich mir nun einen Flask eingeschmissen hatte.(warum so teuer? Ein heal schami kann auch bei timed weng damage mitmachen).
> 
> Anderer Fall: Azjol Hc,irgendwann nach den ersten 2 wipes an den ersten wachen frage ich den Tank warum er so viel Damage kassiert und das ich das nicht wegheilen kann.(Ohne mich selbst hervorheben zu wollen,ich beherrsche das Healen und bin recht gut equipt)Er: "kp" hm okay.Nach 2 weiteren wipes fragte ich ihn ob er crit imun sei,weil dort ab und zu doch sehr hohe treffer reinkommen.Seine Antwort: "Nö" Da war dann wieder so eine Situation wo man sich nur noch denkt: Kopf-> Tisch.Ich frage ihn wieso er das nicht vorher sagt,damit man wenigstens vorbereitet ist und ob er das nicht als Vorraussetzung sieht,als tank critimun zu sein um heroes gehen zu können.Seine Antwort:"Kack mal nich so rum,wenn du healen kannst,healste das auch weg,könnt euch ja nen anderen Tank suchen". Ohne Worte...



Ich wunder mich immer wieder, warum man nicht crit Immun ist. Als ich 80 geworden bin, mir mein Equip geschmiedet hatte (hab in der Zwischenzeit Glück mit den Titanerzen gehabt) und dann alles verzaubert/ mit Sockeln verziert hatte, kam ich auf mehr als 560 Verteidigung. Zugegeben, die anderen Werte litten darunter. Ich habe auch nicht gedacht, dass ich soviel Verteidigungswertung hatte- aber naja, scheinbar ist es schwerer, als ich dachte.


----------



## Sethek (5. Februar 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ich wunder mich immer wieder, warum man nicht crit Immun ist. Als ich 80 geworden bin, mir mein Equip geschmiedet hatte (hab in der Zwischenzeit Glück mit den Titanerzen gehabt) und dann alles verzaubert/ mit Sockeln verziert hatte, kam ich auf mehr als 560 Verteidigung. Zugegeben, die anderen Werte litten darunter. Ich habe auch nicht gedacht, dass ich soviel Verteidigungswertung hatte- aber naja, scheinbar ist es schwerer, als ich dachte.



Als Todesritter gabs vor 3.0.8. ne ziemlich üble Phase - man hatte nämlich keinen Schild mit schick defwertung, und wenn man nicht mit zwei Waffen und kleinen TPS-Enpässen tanken wollte, auch auf der Waffe nix. Mit dem blauen Zeug aus heroics, garniert mit heroics-epixxen gings noch grade so, aber grad die Umstellung auf Nax-Teile (die alle zwar im ganzen wesentlich bessere stats haben, aber eben auch weniger Verteidigung) war wirklich mies. Mehrfach hatt ich ein schickes tankteil im Inventar und konnts nicht anlegen, bis ich in meiner Not zu Abhärtungsflasks gegriffen hab. Seit 3.0.8. und der Steinhautgargoylerune ist aber auch an dieser Front alles in Butter.


----------



## Gerbalin (5. Februar 2009)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Da geht noch was ;.)
> 
> 
> 
> Wäre schon schick, wenn man wieder Ewigkeiten Ruf farmen müssten um in Heroics reinzukommen oder Schlüssel bräuchte. Vielleicht wäre dann nciht unbedingt das Equip in der ersten Zeit besser, aber zumnidest würde dann nicht ganz soviele frisch 80er die normalen Inis überspringen und direkt mit den Heros starten. Hätte den Vorteil, dass man dann langsam an die inis und and ans bessere Equip herangeführt wird...und vielleicht bleibt dann auch etwas mehr Softskill hängen :-)



/sign


----------



## Lucky10368 (5. Februar 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Seit WotlK raus ist und man als DD eine Gruppe sucht kommt des öfteren die Frage "Wieviel DPS fährts du denn?".
> Ist das der neue Trend? Mit BC hats gereicht wenn man paar Eckdaten wie % crit, AP & Hit wusste (wie auch bei Heilern +Heal, %Crit, ev. Mp5).



Hallo zusammen,

also ich habe da so meine eigene Ansicht dazu.

Als allererstes finde ich es schon ein Zumutung das man nach einem Wert gefragt wird den man ohne ein AddOn nicht bestimmen kann.
Als nächstes ist es ein  Wert den man nicht wirklich herran nehmen kann um zu beurteilen ob er der Gruppe schadet oder nicht. Es gibt kein normiertes Verfahren um den Wert zu bestimmen.
Dann liegt es auch daran wie hoch  der Wert ist viel Buffs und wieviel support Du hast. So liegt der Wert um einiges höher in einem 25er Raid als in einem 10er oder gar nur in einer 5er Gruppe oder gar allein.
Und jenach dem mit welchem AddOn ich den Wert messe bekomme ich auch noch unterschiedliche Werte. Mit Recap z.B. sind die DPS deutlich kleiner (nach meiner Erfahrung etwas 1/2 so hoch) als mit Recount gemessen. Dies leigt daran das Recount die DPS bestimmt in dem man Castzeit und Schaden kombiniert, aber Recap die Zeit misst die man braucht um eine Mob down zu bekommen und die Zeit mit dem Schaden in releation setzt.
Ferner wird die Schadensmenge auch von der Qualität der Verbindung zu den Blizzardservern bestimmt. (Mir gehen z.B. auf Grund meiner eher miesen Internetverbindung etwa 3-5% Aktivität verloren, an einem 4std. Raidabend. Miese Latenz und so)
Also lasst es bleiben nach DPS zu Fragen. Fragt wenn man schon Fragen muss nach Schadensbonus und/oder Crit und/oder AP oder so. Diese Werte kann man wenigstens auch ohne AddOn im Charwindow ablesen.

Achja, Ich antorte auf die Frage mittler Weile meistens nur noch mit reicht aus.

Gruß
 Lucky10368


----------



## Igorat (5. Februar 2009)

Ich bin mir zwar sicher, dafür jetzt Flames zu kassieren, aber da steh ich mal drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei uns (Todeswache), wurde ich genau einmal nach den DPS gefragt, aber auch nur weil mich der Tank, den ich für meine Gruppe suchte (in der Gilde war keiner on zu der Zeit), falsch verstanden hat ("ok, wir haben keinen Heiler, dann geht ein DDler als Heiler mit"). Er war etwas erstaunt, dachte ein DDler will heilen *g*, nachdem er aber merkte das damit ein umloggen von Hexer auf Priester gemeint war, war er zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Übrigens, die einzigen Fragen, die der Tank von mir bekam waren folgende "Bist Kritimmun und kennst du die Violette Festung Hero schon?" Frage 1 wurde bejaht, Frage 2 verneint, dann gingen wir rein, hatten es im TS lustig und erklärten ihm nebenbei die Bosse, die dann kamen und in 20 Minuten war die Sache erledigt. Ohne viel Aufsehens um DPS, Ausrüstung usw. Aber das scheint, wenn ich das hier lese, eher die Ausnahme zu sein und sowas stimmt mich schon etwas Nachdenklich, ob einige Leute dieses Spiel nicht doch etwas zu ernst nehmen.

Ich vertrete sowieso den Standpunkt, muss jeder selber wissen ob er gewisse Inis im Stande ist durchzuhalten. Wenn ich einen DDler suche und sich einer meldet, gehe ich davon aus das er weiß was er tut. Wenn er es nicht tut, wird er/sie *höfflichst* darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das doch noch etwas fehlt und es wird *Hilfe* angeboten entweder an bessere Ausrüstung zu kommen, oder die Spielweise zu verbessern. Und wisst ihr was? Das ganze läuft einwandfrei. Haben somit schon einige sehr gute Leute für die Gilde bekommen. Gewisse Wörter deshalb fett, weil ich den Eindruck habe, das vielen in diesen Thread, diese Wörter Fremdwörter ist, da wird lieber der andere nieder gemacht, um das eigene Ego zu stärken.

Von meiner Freundin wurde mir eine These bereits mehrmals bestätigt (Die, die viele DPS/Heilbonus verlangen, sind die, die meistens selber nichts reissen). Letztens z.b. Burg Hero, sie geht als Heilerin mit, Schurke "Wenn du keine 2000 Heilbonus hast, geh ich gar nicht erst mit". Wurde gekonnt ignoriert, auf solche Diskussionen lässt sich bei uns keiner ein. Aber jetzt kommts, er verlangt was, bringt aber nichts, hatte die ganze Ini im Schnitt gerade mal 1000 DPS. Was solls, Ini war trotzdem schnell durch.


----------



## Lerua (5. Februar 2009)

Ich find es ehrlich gesagt lächerlich, dass alle einen immer nach den Dps fragen.

Abends möchte ich einfach in Ruhe in ne Ini oder Raid, ich schreibe Hi und was kommt als erstes als Antwort?^^
Kein Hi zurück sondern wie viel Dps machste, das ist echt Nervig aber was willste machen ist nur ne Phase(Hoffe ich zummindest=))!!


----------



## ZarDocKs (5. Februar 2009)

SsKiLlEr schrieb:


> Weil du auch in Naxx non Hero trotzdem min 2k DPS fahren musst, damit das ein halbwegs sicherer Run wird, denn wenn du in der GRP 2 dabei hast die weniger fahren und der Rest gerade so ihre 2k schaffen, dann ist Naxx einfach schlicht zu schwer. Auch jetzt muss in Naxx der Dmg stimmen, sonst macht es einfach keinen Spaß. Aber das ist meine Meinung... Jedem das seine und wer es trotzdem schafft gz und viel Spaß



Naja als ich mein erstes mal durch naxx 10 war hatte noch keiner über 2k dps über den ganzen raid, und wir sind trosdem sehr gut durch gekommen, und viel schaden zu machen hat sehr wohl was mit skill zu tun, gerade jetzt nach dem addon wo alle klasse ein bisschen mehr drücken müssen anstatt 1 und 2 ok, ich spiel nen hexer da ist das alles noch ein bisschen schwerer, aber wer sich mit seiner klasse auch ein bisschen außerhalb wow informiert gute skillung durch liesst und nicht nur anschauen kann locker in naxx 10 3k dps overall fahren nun gut das equip sollte dafür auch schon aus nen paar epics bestehen aber wirklich schwer ist das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier eine sehr gute Seite gerade für Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://elitistjerks.com/

ist zwar englisch aber dort steht alles sehr gut beschrieben dank der afli hexer beschreibung hab ich 6.2k dps an flickwerk geschaft =) aber naxx 25


----------



## Mitzy (5. Februar 2009)

Sethek schrieb:


> Als Todesritter gabs vor 3.0.8. ne ziemlich üble Phase - man hatte nämlich keinen Schild mit schick defwertung, und wenn man nicht mit zwei Waffen und kleinen TPS-Enpässen tanken wollte, auch auf der Waffe nix. Mit dem blauen Zeug aus heroics, garniert mit heroics-epixxen gings noch grade so, aber grad die Umstellung auf Nax-Teile (die alle zwar im ganzen wesentlich bessere stats haben, aber eben auch weniger Verteidigung) war wirklich mies. Mehrfach hatt ich ein schickes tankteil im Inventar und konnts nicht anlegen, bis ich in meiner Not zu Abhärtungsflasks gegriffen hab. Seit 3.0.8. und der Steinhautgargoylerune ist aber auch an dieser Front alles in Butter.



Mkay, zwar nicht schön, aber- nimm´s mir nicht übel- ich hasse diese beschi**ene Klasse wie nichts gutes. Ich geh mit keinem DK in eine Instanz, aufgrund der tollen "Hätte need für 2.equip lol  /roll, bumm win"- Situationen, welche ich genug hatte. Zwar nicht fein alle aufgrund von vielen (ich war mit meinem Tank eigentlich fast nur tanken in Inis, questen war ich kaum bis gar nicht und in der INi war bis zu 78 immer ein DK, oder 2, dabei), aber sehr sehr viele Leute machen es mittlerweile so, die ich kenne.
Und ja, ich äußere mich hiermit als Todesritter- Hasser.

Allerdings, aus allgemeiner Tank Sicht- so sehr ich die Klasse auch hasse- muss ich sagen, dass es nicht sehr motivierend klingt, dass sie dieses Problem hatten.


----------



## EisblockError (5. Februar 2009)

lol dps is normal, dir bringen 10k ap nichts wenn zu keinen skill und keine rota hast, nur weil du kein dps fährst?
das mein erster beitrag dieser art aber da kann man nur sagen: nur weil du nichmal 3kdps machst musst du nich heuken, ich nehme als standaert immer patchwork 25er, da fahre ich mind 4,7 k dps und jetzt?


----------



## EisblockError (5. Februar 2009)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Stimmt..DPS wollte in BC nie einer wissen...dafür aber addheal, Def, spellboni, Angriffskraft und vor allem: Wieviele Epics! Hier gabs doch kilometerlange Whine-Threads, ob es denn in BC der neue Trend sei, nach Anzahl der Epics bewertet zu werden....das war die gleiche Diskussion mit genau dem gleichen Hintergrund, den gleichen Meinungen und den gleichen Argumenten: "Full Epic bringt nichts, wenn man seine Klassen nicht beherrscht"*aber ich hab beides*, "Ich setz solche Spieler direkt auf ignore"*wiso? weil du nicht diskutieren kannst?*, "Das ist doch alles Schwachsinn"*xD*, "Klar kann man Kara blau/grün equipped clearen"*jo, hab ich auch gemacht*, "Geht nur, wenn Tank und Heal stimmen"*deswegen werden in guten grp auch tanks zuerst ausgestattet und danach heal*, usw, usw....
> 
> Und auch da haben alle geschriehen, dass früher in Classic alles besser war...und trotzdem haben wir 4 Jahre später immernoch unseren Account und freuen uns, wenn wir wieder mal ein paar Marken einlösen oder was Blaues gegen etwas Lilales austauschen dürfen. Also sooo schlimm scheints ja dann doch nicht zu sein, wenn wir uns alle gegenseitig interviewen, bevor wir die nächsten 1,5 bis 6 Stunden miteinander verbringen
> 
> ...


----------



## Yhoko (5. Februar 2009)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Stimmt..DPS wollte in BC nie einer wissen...dafür aber addheal, Def, spellboni, Angriffskraft und vor allem: Wieviele Epics! Hier gabs doch kilometerlange Whine-Threads, ob es denn in BC der neue Trend sei, nach Anzahl der Epics bewertet zu werden....das war die *gleiche* Diskussion mit genau dem gleichen Hintergrund, den gleichen Meinungen und den gleichen Argumenten: "Full Epic bringt nichts, wenn man seine Klassen nicht beherrscht", "Ich setz solche Spieler direkt auf ignore", "Das ist doch alles Schwachsinn", "Klar kann man Kara blau/grün equipped clearen", "Geht nur, wenn Tank und Heal stimmen", usw, usw....
> 
> Und auch da haben alle geschriehen, dass früher in Classic alles besser war...und trotzdem haben wir 4 Jahre später immernoch unseren Account und freuen uns, wenn wir wieder mal ein paar Marken einlösen oder was Blaues gegen etwas Lilales austauschen dürfen. Also sooo schlimm scheints ja dann doch nicht zu sein, wenn wir uns alle gegenseitig interviewen, bevor wir die nächsten 1,5 bis 6 Stunden miteinander verbringen
> 
> ...




etwas zum schmuntzeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maga1212 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich hasse solche leute...alsob ich mir nen addon dafür load wieviel dps ich mache...damit wow noch mehr laggt oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorjiel (5. Februar 2009)

> Stimmt..DPS wollte in BC nie einer wissen...dafür aber addheal, Def, spellboni, Angriffskraft und vor allem: Wieviele Epics! Hier gabs doch kilometerlange Whine-Threads, ob es denn in BC der neue Trend sei, nach Anzahl der Epics bewertet zu werden....das war die gleiche Diskussion mit genau dem gleichen Hintergrund, den gleichen Meinungen und den gleichen Argumenten: "Full Epic bringt nichts, wenn man seine Klassen nicht beherrscht"*aber ich hab beides,* "Ich setz solche Spieler direkt auf ignore"*wiso? weil du nicht diskutieren kannst?,* "Das ist doch alles Schwachsinn"*xD*, "Klar kann man Kara blau/grün equipped clearen"j*o, hab ich auch gemacht*, "Geht nur, wenn Tank und Heal stimmen"deswegen werden in guten grp auch tanks zuerst ausgestattet und danach heal, usw, usw....



Öhm...ich glaub Du hast das etwas falsch verstanden....die "Zitate" waren nur allgemeine Beispiele aus frühreren BC-Threads und spiegeln nicht meine persönlich Einstellung wieder :-)


----------



## alex93 (6. Februar 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ein kleines Beispiel
> aus dem netten Recountaddon
> Es war ein NAxraid 2 Schamis(1heal/Verstärker)/ 1DK / Offtank/Defftank /2 mage/ 2 Hexen(dämo/destro) /priester(heal)
> 
> ...


Wenn du das vom Schaden gemacht von allen
bist ein Failer!


----------



## Shelong (6. Februar 2009)

Leute, die nach DPS-Zahlen fragen, sind Leute die im Grunde keine Ahnung von anderen Klassen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Zu fragen "wieviel DPS fährst du?" ist halt ne komfortable Art herauszufinden, ob das Equip und die Skillung des Gegenübers passt. 

Allerdings glaubst mir liebe "Heroic-Gruppen-Eröffner"... ihr werdet bei der Frage garantiert oft genug von den Leuten, die ihr eigentlich lieber nicht in der Gruppe hättet... tja... beschissen.

Zum Thema: Dick Dps aber wenig Gesammtschaden in Raids

1. Trash Dps = Egal
2. Boss Dps = Wichtig

Wenn ich mein Recount resette, Naxxramas 25er betrete und nach der ersten Kleine-Fitzel-Spinnen-Mob-Trash-Gruppe im Arachnidenviertel steht n Schurke da mit 20k DPS. Naja... ich sag dazu nur eins: Nicht Aussagekräftig. 

Ja... DPS sind nicht alles... und Ja... Gesammtschaden ist auch nicht alles. Wichtig ist nur ob der Boss liegt oder nicht und bei 4 von 5 Bossen hat das mehr mit Movement und Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit zu tun als mit DPS.

Schaut euch mal nach dem nächsten Raids bei Recount die Tabellen für "Unterbrechungen" und "Entzauberungen" an. Glaubt mir eins... wenn n Mage bei Saphiron nur 1k DPS gefahren hat, aber nach dem Bossfight 50 mal den komischen "Saphiron,ich heil mich selbst"-Fluch oder was das ist dispelled hat und sonst keiner... dann habt ihr den Bossfight nicht wegen des Hexers gewonnen, der halb afk am Rand stand und 3k gefahren hat... sondern einzig und allein wegen dem Mage.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mj547 (6. Februar 2009)

Shelong schrieb:


> Leute, die nach DPS-Zahlen fragen, sind Leute die im Grunde keine Ahnung von anderen Klassen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Und wenn ich das beim erst Boss merke, dann fliegt er raus... Ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr, ständig neu80er durch die Heros zu ziehen... Ein Kumpel von mir machts richtig... Zeug auf 80 herstellen lassen, was geht, und fängt jetzt grad mit Burg und Nexus an, auf Hero. In beiden inzen was gutes bekommen und durch die hergestellten Sachen kommt er nun auch schon auf 1,6k dps. Wenn doch nur alle so einsichtig wären... *schnief
Und was ich noch anmerken wollte... VF-Hero, mit dd´s die keine 1,5k dps fahren, wünsche ich verdammt viel Spass...   Beim STERBEN!


----------



## mortell (6. Februar 2009)

hi erstma, 
zum thema dps abfrage und raids,
wenn ich zb für unsere mittwöchlichen raids nen random suchen muss weil in der gilde einfach keiner bock hat oder so dann frag ich die leute auch wie viel dps sie denn solo schaffen, allein aus dem grund um zu wissen ob sie ihre klasse beherrschen.

beispiel:
wenn mir ein t7 mage sagt dass er knapp 1,5k dps fährt kann ich mir schonmal sicher sein das er irgendwas falsch macht in welcher hinsicht auch immer und so jemanden will ich einfach nich dabei haben.

 klar wir spielen alle aus spass an der sache aber wenn man nichts erreicht dann machts auch kein spass.
aber ich denke man kann erwarten ungefähr abschätzen zu können wie fähig der gegenüber ist. meist ist es einfach so: wer schaden machen kann, kann auch andere sachen wie zb bei haigen nicht sterben, dps ist einfach ein sehr komfortabler vergleichswert, wenn auch klassenabhängig.


----------



## Shelong (6. Februar 2009)

mj547 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich das beim erst Boss merke, dann fliegt er raus... Ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr, ständig neu80er durch die Heros zu ziehen... Ein Kumpel von mir machts richtig... Zeug auf 80 herstellen lassen, was geht, und fängt jetzt grad mit Burg und Nexus an, auf Hero. In beiden inzen was gutes bekommen und durch die hergestellten Sachen kommt er nun auch schon auf 1,6k dps. Wenn doch nur alle so einsichtig wären... *schnief
> Und was ich noch anmerken wollte... VF-Hero, mit dd´s die keine 1,5k dps fahren, wünsche ich verdammt viel Spass...   Beim STERBEN!



Glaub mir... ich war recht früh 80ig... und ich hab die meisten Heroics mit Sicherheit noch vor dem Großteil des Server bestritten... und zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es noch nicht so viele DD's mit full Itemlvl 213+ Equip ;-)

Wie dein Kumpel hab ich es übrigens auch gemacht... und du hast recht... mit mehr DPS gehen die Instanzen leichter... aber... die ersten die erfolgreich durch die Heroics gekommen sind, haben des nicht durch ein Mega Equip geschafft.

Tja... man baucht halt dps ODER skill. Letzteres scheint die Leute nicht zu interessieren, deshalb schreihen sie nach dps.

Ich sag den Leuten übrigens auch wenn sie noch einiges grünes Equip anhaben, dass sie erstmal HDS und HDB nonhero o.ä. machen sollen.

[EDIT]@mj547
Das mein ich ja... nicht nach DPS fragen, sondern sich die mühe machen und sich das Equip selbst anschauen bevor man in die Ini geht


----------



## Sethek (6. Februar 2009)

Im grunde betrachtet ist die Frage nach der DPS eh sinnfrei. Warum? Weils da keine absoluten Werte gibt. Je nach support und Gegner fluktuiert der Wert unglaublich stark. Ich sehs an meinem Todesritter, wenn mich mal wieder die Lust auf dual-wield befällt und ich den Zweihänder im Schrank lasse - der dps an der Bosspuppe ist lächerlich, die AP-Zahlen ebenso - nur skaliert das ganze so brutal mit jedem Fitzelchen support, daß es jeglicher Beschreibung spottet. Bringts einem was, wenn ich an der Bosspuppe je nach proc- und critglück 2.2-2.4k erziele? Im 10er-raid sinds dann bei Referenzbossen wie Maexxna oder patch doch um die 3.5k, im 25er dementsprechend mehr. 
Der entfluchende Magier bei Sapphiron wurde ja schon als Beispiel genannt. Gibts in Myriaden von Fällen. Was ist denn mit nem Hexer, der seine eigene dps mit Fluch der Elemente vergimpt, aber mal eben die dps unserer restlichen caster um satte 13% erhöht? Wär der besser, wenn er selber n bischen mehr hat, weil er Fluch der Pein benutzt und alle anderen deutlich weniger?

Schlußendlich bleibt: Eine Frage nach den dps ist genauso sinnbefreit wie eine nach Heilplus, nach HP oder nach AP. Mehr als ein sehr sehr grober Anhaltspunkt isses nicht, weils viel zu viele Faktoren für "Leistung" eines einzelnen Spielers gibt. Daß aber so erschreckend viele Gruppenrekrutierer nach diesen Stats fragen, als wärens die alleinig seligmachenden Offenbarungen, das sagt einiges über die community aus. Ich sehs quasi täglich - skill ich auf frosttank und schreib ins LFG-tool "28khp ungebufft", rührt sich nicht viel, skill ich blut (was bei Bossen vergleichbar, nur eben anders ist, beim trash aber deutlich bescheidener) und schreib rein "30.5k ungebufft" trudeln anfragen rein daß meine eigens angeschaffte Sekretärin ins Schwitzen gerät. Selber Spieler, selbes equip, selber char. Schon skurril 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja,




Mitzy schrieb:


> Mkay, zwar nicht schön, aber- nimm´s mir nicht übel- ich hasse diese beschi**ene Klasse wie nichts gutes. Ich geh mit keinem DK in eine Instanz, aufgrund der tollen "Hätte need für 2.equip lol  /roll, bumm win"- Situationen, welche ich genug hatte. Zwar nicht fein alle aufgrund von vielen (ich war mit meinem Tank eigentlich fast nur tanken in Inis, questen war ich kaum bis gar nicht und in der INi war bis zu 78 immer ein DK, oder 2, dabei), aber sehr sehr viele Leute machen es mittlerweile so, die ich kenne.
> Und ja, ich äußere mich hiermit als Todesritter- Hasser.
> 
> Allerdings, aus allgemeiner Tank Sicht- so sehr ich die Klasse auch hasse- muss ich sagen, dass es nicht sehr motivierend klingt, dass sie dieses Problem hatten.



Du möchtest also Aufmerksamkeit? Kriegst Du, ich will mal nicht so sein. Ich für meinen Teil hasse Katzen - nimms mir nicht übel - ich hasse  diese beschi**enen Haustiere wie nichts gutes. Ich schaff mir nie ne Katze an, aufgrund der tollen "Sorry, ich komm nicht zu Dir, Katzenhaarallergie"-Situationen. Zwar nicht fein von Leuten, die gar keine Allergie haben, aber sehr sehr viele Leute machen es mittlerweile so, die ich kenne.
Und ja, ich "äußere" mich hiermit als Katzen-Hasser.

Und nu? Wars genug, oder magst noch mehr. Ich hab bis nächsten Donnerstag eh genug Zeit, kannst Dich gern an mich wenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (6. Februar 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Mkay, zwar nicht schön, aber- nimm´s mir nicht übel- ich hasse diese beschi**ene Klasse wie nichts gutes. Ich geh mit keinem DK in eine Instanz, aufgrund der tollen "Hätte need für 2.equip lol  /roll, bumm win"- Situationen, welche ich genug hatte.



Wenn du dir selbst treu bleibst gehst also nur noch mit mages, schurken & hexern raiden/in ne ini, da dies die einzigen klassen sind die *i. d. R.* kein 2./3. equip haben/brauchen.

Wenn du schon deine einfältigen Hasstriaden gegen dk´s hier verbreiten willst dann versuch doch bitte wenigstens einigermaßen haltbare Argumentationen zu finden und net so einen Dünnpfiff...


----------



## Mitzy (9. Februar 2009)

Sethek schrieb:


> (...)
> Du möchtest also Aufmerksamkeit? Kriegst Du, ich will mal nicht so sein. Ich für meinen Teil hasse Katzen - nimms mir nicht übel - ich hasse  diese beschi**enen Haustiere wie nichts gutes. Ich schaff mir nie ne Katze an, aufgrund der tollen "Sorry, ich komm nicht zu Dir, Katzenhaarallergie"-Situationen. Zwar nicht fein von Leuten, die gar keine Allergie haben, aber sehr sehr viele Leute machen es mittlerweile so, die ich kenne.
> Und ja, ich "äußere" mich hiermit als Katzen-Hasser.
> 
> ...



Klar will ich Aufmerksamkeit! Wer nicht?



Ascanius schrieb:


> Wenn du dir selbst treu bleibst gehst also nur noch mit mages, schurken & hexern raiden/in ne ini, da dies die einzigen klassen sind die *i. d. R.* kein 2./3. equip haben/brauchen.
> 
> Wenn du schon deine einfältigen Hasstriaden gegen dk´s hier verbreiten willst dann versuch doch bitte wenigstens einigermaßen haltbare Argumentationen zu finden und net so einen Dünnpfiff...



Ich habe nichts gegen 2. equip sammeln, aber ich habe was dagegen, wenn man 2.equip sammelt als DD, obwohl es der Tank für sein "1.equip" braucht. Was würde der Heil Pala sagen, wenn der Tank Pala Ihm die Sachen wegneedet, weil er´s für das 2.equip braucht- obwohl er sagt, er will nicht heilen- aber der Heil Pala den Gegenstand gebrauchen könnte, da der Gegenstand Ihn sehr viel verbessern würde?
Das ist das einzige, was mich stört- und leider habe ich bei vielen DKs exakt das gesehen. Hab ich zwar nicht gesagt, aber hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass gleich so ein Beschwerde Kram kommt.

Interessant ist aber, dass man nur zitiert wird, wenn man mal etwas sagt, wo die meisten Leute gleich im "Uäh, der da hat gesagt"- Stil reagieren.


----------



## Hipp (9. Februar 2009)

Sethek schrieb:


> Schlußendlich bleibt: Eine Frage nach den dps ist genauso sinnbefreit wie eine nach Heilplus, nach HP oder nach AP. Mehr als ein sehr sehr grober Anhaltspunkt isses nicht, weils viel zu viele Faktoren für "Leistung" eines einzelnen Spielers gibt. Daß aber so erschreckend viele Gruppenrekrutierer nach diesen Stats fragen, als wärens die alleinig seligmachenden Offenbarungen, das sagt einiges über die community aus. Ich sehs quasi täglich - skill ich auf frosttank und schreib ins LFG-tool "28khp ungebufft", rührt sich nicht viel, skill ich blut (was bei Bossen vergleichbar, nur eben anders ist, beim trash aber deutlich bescheidener) und schreib rein "30.5k ungebufft" trudeln anfragen rein daß meine eigens angeschaffte Sekretärin ins Schwitzen gerät. Selber Spieler, selbes equip, selber char. Schon skurril
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bleibt die Frage: wie sollte ein gruppenleiter dann noch aussuchen? dps ist einfach ein orientierungswert....der einzige der einem geboten wird neben dem arsenal.
ich halte auch überhaupt nichts davon, sich nur an dps,hps etc zu klammern, aber was bleibt einem übrig?
wie selektiert ihr denn alle, die nichts von den werten halten? oder einfach auf gut glück?

mfg, hipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith: und btw dasselbe bei deinem tank beispiel: natürlich gehen leute lieber mit einem 30k hp als mit einem 28k hp tank in ne ini, weil es vermuten (<<<!!!) lässt, dass besseres Eq  vorliegt...


----------



## Mikolomeus (9. Februar 2009)

ich hab selber den recount laufen damit ich sehe wie viel DPS ich mache. Aber so für ne Hero wurde ich noch nie gefragt wie viel ich mache. Schreibe hald immer im Suche Nach Gruppe fenster meine AP - Crit - Hit und Skillung hin dann passt das!

MfG


----------



## TomXXX (9. Februar 2009)

Dafür wird bei Hero invites oft folgende Frage gestellt: "Brauchst du XXX vom Boss YYY ?" -> Diese sollte man mit "Nein !" beantworten wenn man auch eingeladen werden will...
Irgendwie hat die Spielkultur etwas gelitten mit dem Addon - Bsp.: Jäger mit 70er PVP Klammotten meldt sich als DD für Naxx bzw. Hexer mit 900 Spelldamage (Max. 75er blaue items) -> Sind die zu faul erstmal die 80er bzw Heroic Inis abzufarmen?

Daher wundert es mich nicht, warum man oft nach DPS gefragt wird - Habe auch kein Problem bei solchen Fragen - eher bei ersterer oben genannter.

(PS: Die beiden Naxx Helden fuhren 850 bzw. 900 DPS beim ersten Boss - Mit Spielskill wären sie vielleicht auf 1000 gekommen - Im gesamt Damage knapp vor den Heilern also^^)


----------



## Lythisyora (9. Februar 2009)

Ja, das leidige DPS-Thema. Ich verstehe den Aufriss darum auch nicht. 
Ich habe mir recount angeschafft, weil mich mehr & mehr Leute gefragt haben wieviel DPS ich mache & festgestellt, dass die Antwort lautet: 
Kommt auf die Gruppe, die Instanz & meine Tagesform an. 
Also alles, was ich vorher auch schon wusste. 
Man kann die DPS nicht als Richtwert nehmen. Ich fahre in heroics eine andere DPS als in Naxx 25 & ich fahre mit anderen Buffs oder Tränken eine andere, mal abgesehen davon, dass die DPS sogar manchmal höher ist als der Gesamtschaden. 
Also was bringt mir die Nachfrage? Da finde ich das "umständliche" nachschauen im Arsenal weitaus informativer oder man probiert es einfach aus. Wie schon viele hier sagten. Solang es läuft, kann es doch egal sein.
Oder hab ich etwas nicht mitbekommen bei der DPS-Diskussion? Klärt mich auf. Außer einen verdammt groben Einblick in den Maxdamage des DDs zu bekommen, den man gerade fragt (wenn überhaupt), bringt die Frage nach der DPS doch nichts, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (9. Februar 2009)

mortell schrieb:


> hi erstma,
> zum thema dps abfrage und raids,
> wenn ich zb für unsere mittwöchlichen raids nen random suchen muss weil in der gilde einfach keiner bock hat ode*r so dann frag ich die leute auch wie viel dps sie denn solo schaffen, allein aus dem grund um zu wissen ob sie ihre klasse beherrschen.*




Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder????


----------



## Dordrunax (9. Februar 2009)

Also die 44 seiten habe ich nicht gelesen, aber die ersten paar.

neu ist an der frage nach dps nichts, denn Recount und co gibts schon länger. und das man eine mindest DPS fahren muss, finde ich auch verständlich, denn meistens gibts ein zeitlimit bis zur raserei. aber dps sag wie schonh erwähnt nicht alles. aktivezeiten, mp5 und ähnliches spielen halt genau so ne rolle wie das können. war gestern das erste mal naxx 25 und bin  direkt mal auf den letzen platz knapp vor den tanks geladnet....mit 2,3k dps. man muss dazu sagen, das der raid naxx clear hat und ein jäger mit knapp 4k dps vorne gelegen hat. 

aber ich denke mit 2 t7,5 teilen, geht da einiges mehr....

fazit: dps ist nicht der alleinige faktor, aber der am leichtesten zu bestimmende. der rest kommt beim raiden selbst


----------



## Eltin (9. Februar 2009)

mortell schrieb:


> hi erstma,
> zum thema dps abfrage und raids,
> wenn ich zb für unsere mittwöchlichen raids nen random suchen muss weil in der gilde einfach keiner bock hat oder so dann frag ich die leute auch wie viel dps sie denn solo schaffen, allein aus dem grund um zu wissen ob sie ihre klasse beherrschen.



Von dem sinnigen und unsinnigen geschrieben in diesem Thread ist das hier mit Abstand das lächerlichste was ich lese....

Ich, Mage, FFB-Skillung: Mob im Visier, FF, Bombe Feuerschlag Mob tot DPS lt. Recount 1,2-14K warum? Ganz einfach:

Keine Crits, kein Instant Pyro, LB tickt sowieso nie aus, kein Bufffood, keine Flask, keine Totems, Trinket mit +560 DMG proct nicht, keine Duffs/Debuffs von anderen Spielern. An Archavon schaff ich 2,3K wenn alle Buffs/Debuffs da sind und das ist nen Movementboss also das Dopellte!

Mir stellt sich hier die Frage ob Du dich mal mit anderen Klassen beschäftigt hast, nach der Aussage wohl eher nicht...


----------



## Myanda (9. Februar 2009)

geht das geheule hier wirklich schon über 45 Seiten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (25. Februar 2009)

Myanda schrieb:


> geht das geheule hier wirklich schon über 45 Seiten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (25. Februar 2009)

Das is hart xD

Heyho Jungs, wayyyyyne, ich mach um die 2k dps in Heros mit Second, also Vergelter, Equip, na uuuund? was bringt mir das wenn die wir die Ini auch schaffen würden wenn ich 1k Dps machen würd?

Mensch, fragen die Leute halt vorher, wenn se Spaß dran haben, mal sag ich "Genug" mal was ich halt wirklich mache und wenn die mich asl Heiler fragen müssen se immer mit "Genug" vorlieb nehmen, denn es ist genug, bei Instrukteur Razu in Naxx um die 8k HpS und wenn die Leute einem nicht glauben und einen inne Hero net mitnehmen ham se Pech gehabt, ich find innerhalb von Minuten ne andere Grp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, das Leben ist wie es ist und ihr könnt eh nix dran ändern was die Leute fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (25. Februar 2009)

45 der reine Wahnsinn, das sollte gefeiert werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: mein wievielter Vorschlag zum Closen dieses Threads ist das jetzt? Egal, hier ist mein nächster:

Vote 4 close


----------



## Thylis (25. Februar 2009)

Allthor schrieb:


> Ja, wieso nicht? Ich kann mich erinnern, dass mein erster Kara-Run genau so lief. Ich wusste selbst, dass mein Damage am unteren Rand liegt, allein aufgrund vom Equipment. Nach deiner Logik würde man z.B. niemals einen (BC) grün-blau equippten 68er mit in die Arkatraz nehmen - genau das hat meine Gilde aber auch schon getan. Solange der Erfolg nicht wirklich gefährdet wird, ist es doch wurscht, ob das nun 100 DPS mehr oder weniger sind.
> 
> Zum Thema Tank - seit 3.0 kann man dann eigentlich alle kicken, die 2 Level niedriger sind. Mein Krieger war beim Tanken immer auf Platz 4, ab und zu auch mal auf 3, wenn eben ein "Low-Level" mitgenommen wurde. Heute ist es mit einer brauchbaren Rotation auch möglich, Platz 2 oder 1 anzupeilen. Bei Paladinen angeblich noch extremer.
> 
> ...




mal direkt hierrauf eingegangen:
Als heiler erwarte ich von dds das sie equiptechnisch wenigstens versuchen etwas herrauszuholen UND wenigstens ein bisschen spielen können.
klar kann man einen jäger naxx 10 ziehen der gradmal 1600 dps fährt. Klar kann man einen nicht critimmunen Tank mitnehmen. Man kommt trotzdem an einem abend durch. aber das wird dann auf MEINEM rücken als Heiler ausgetragen. Und ich für meinen Teil habe in den letzten drei monaten einiges an zeit reingesteckt meine druidin soweit zu bringen das sie das kompensieren kann. ob ich das will ist ne andere sache. Vielleicht für den twink von meinem freund oder twink vom lieblingstank. ein random wird aber damit leben müssen das ich an ihn ansprüche stelle. und grün würde ich bis auf genannte ausnahmen niemanden ziehen, schon aus prinzip nicht.

als DD - sichtweise Schammitwink, grad 35% vor lvl 80(gnaaarf @serverdown),ele geskillt-
ich weiss was ich in einer nonhero leisten kann. hdz4/hdb/vf komme ich auf durchschnittlich 1600-1700 dps, in questequip+blau gecraftetem. Skille ich auf 80 noch 6% hit mit wird sich das nochmal steigern. trotzdem wird auf 80 erstmal zeug gekauft/gecraftet das ich an 2k an der puppe ohne hero wenigstens rankomme. Auch wenn ich eine truppe habe die mit mir auch in komplett grün gehn würde weil man sich kennt und mag- ich mag niemandem zur last fallen.

für weniger als 1600 dps auf 80 habe ich kein verständnis, im 10er solltens 2 k sein durch raidbuffs, flask,bufffood etc. alles andere ist durchschleifen lassen und das ist etwas was ich einfach nur verachte.


----------



## Hêllbob (25. Februar 2009)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eh der Meinung, dass das eh nur ein Schwanzlängenvergleich ist.
> 
> BTW: Hab auch kein DPS-AddOn installiert




/Sign


----------



## Damoteras (25. Februar 2009)

DPS Abfragen sind für mich zwar eher unwichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den bin Tank Druide^^

Aber auch als Tank wird man gefragt wieviel APS man fährt wieviel Life man hat, Rüssi, Ausweichwertung, Crit etc...
Damit muss man schon Leben in der Momentanen World of Warcraft^^ 

Aber Grundsätzlich einen von nem Invite auszuschleßen weil er 200-800 DPS weniger fährt wie manch andere DD´s find ich da bisle zu Krank. Denn wie so manch anderer es schon erwähnt hat kommt es nicht immer nur auf Dmg zahlen an, in den meisten fällen ist Bewegung und Timing eher entscheidend als nur reine DPS daten.

Und ich war shcon mit so manchen DMG geilen in ner gruppe die zeigen wollten wie cool sie sind und mehr Wips hervorgebracht haben wie einer der unscheinbar seien Rotation runter daddelt, und einfach spaß am Spiel hat. 

Aber solche Leute gibt es immer wieder (Leider)...

Ps: Das gilt net für alle DD´s ^^ 

Mfg Damo


----------



## bockert (25. Februar 2009)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eh der Meinung, dass das eh nur ein Schwanzlängenvergleich ist.
> 
> BTW: Hab auch kein DPS-AddOn installiert



(beispiel)
Folgendes:  naxx hero, alle dd´s gut bis sehr gut equipt
warum macht der eine keinen schaden ? ...genau weil er nur einen zauber wirkt.

Dies würde mir derjenige nie im leben erzählen aber dank Addon weis ich das.  

Sicherlich gibt es auch die "poser" die meinen sie sind die besten dd´s usw. Aber im raidchannel wird das nicht gepostet oder der jenige fliegt.

Zum vergleichen und optimieren seiner fähigkeiten finde ich solch ein addon schon angebracht, allerdings nicht zum angeben oder posen.

mfg


----------



## mommel (25. Februar 2009)

DPS Frage ist der einzig sinnige Weg den Spieß um zudrehen. Warum sollten nur die Tanks genug HP und Immunität haben und die Heiler genug heal raushauen und nen großen Manapool/reg haben?


----------



## Evolo (25. Februar 2009)

Ich muß mich als Tank auch ständig fragen lassen wieviel life ich habe, ob ich critimmun bin usw. um ne hero oder raid zu gehen, warum sollte ich also einen dd nicht fragen dürfen wieviel dps er fährt? Das ist letztendlich nur ein ungefährer Wert ist, ist klar aber ich weiß in welcher ini ich ungefähr welchen dps fahre und kann so vorher schon dafür sorgen das ich als Tank nicht an der spitze stehe. Desweiteren find ich recount schon mal sehr gut um den vielen dd´s die meinen sie seien gott, nach nem wipe, mal die grenzen aufweisen zu können den leider ist ja immer noch bei vielen die Meinung vorhanden das an wipes nur heal oder tank schuld sein können.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. Februar 2009)

Ich zocke einen Tank. Vor einem Invite kommt die Standartfrage "Bist du critimmun, und wieviel HP haste unbuffed?"
Ich zocke einen Healer. Vor einem Invite kommt die Standartfrage "Wieviel Zaubermacht/Mana haste?"

Warum, bitte nennt mir einen guten Grund, warum sollte es bei einem DD anders sein? So wie natürlich jeder Encounter von Critimmunen Tanks abhängt, und der Heal stimmen muss, so gibt es auch mehr als genug Gründe einen 1050 dps Hexer NICHT mit nach Naxx zu nehmen.


Finde die Frage nach den DPS daher vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Berli123 (25. Februar 2009)

Die Ganzen Kack dd´s die hier rumheulen machen doch meist selber keinen schaden.

Leute macht die augen auf, ihr müsst nun auch mal was leisten.
Warum suche ich den dd´s? weil ich dmg will und nicht als defftank über den dd´s stehen will, so einfach

Ich frage jeden dd den ich inv will wieviel dps er macht, dann ziehe ich 500 übertriebene dps ab und hab meinen wert. wenn er vor dem ersten boss die dps nicht bringt fliegt er raus. so einfach.

Und dieses ganze gelaber von wegen ja das kann man so nicht rechnen und das ist ja so und so ist alles mist.
Mir kann keiner erzählen das er nicht weiß wieviel dmg er macht.

Und die härte ist ja meist: DD will mit in hero und kommt angeschissen mit grünen equip, null plan von der ini, den er sagt ja " bin ja eh nur dd warum soll ich nh gehen brauch ja nicht heilen, tanken oder sonnst was.

Und was müssen tanks und heiler machen? NH gehen, equip sammeln ini kennenlernen damit es in heros nicht so starke probleme gibt und dauerwipes. 
Weil dann ja die dd´s rumheulen. (Biste überhaupt critimun?, Ich hab ja in dmg gear mehr life als du, warste überhaupt schonmal hier?)

ALSO BITTE hört auf mit dem DMG ist nicht so wichtig gelaber 


UND HEY^^ Ist der dd scheiße wird er ausgewechselt so einfach.
Wenn es nach mir gehen würde sollte der tank oder heiler auch nen schönen portstein haben wie der hexer damit ich nicht wieder rauslaufen muss um den nächsten möchtegern dd zu porten.


----------



## Evolo (25. Februar 2009)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Die Ganzen Kack dd´s die hier rumheulen machen doch meist selber keinen schaden.
> 
> Leute macht die augen auf, ihr müsst nun auch mal was leisten.
> Warum suche ich den dd´s? weil ich dmg will und nicht als defftank über den dd´s stehen will, so einfach
> ...



Zwar ein bisschen hart geschrieben, aber das bringt es genau auf den Punkt, es hat seine Gründe warum es zu hauf dd´s gibt und kaum Tank´s und Heal´s. Ist halt "relativ" einfach DD zu spielen, und da es soviele gibt dann möchte ich dann auch gute dabei haben!


----------



## Invisitor (25. Februar 2009)

Ich persönlihc finds auch nervig, vorallem wenn man bei Heros die kein Timed oder sonst was haben danach gefragt wird...

Bei Nax ok, versteh ich wegen zum inen den Enragetimeren und zum anderen bei z.B. Patchwork... oder bei z.B. HdZ4 Hero Timed... da versteh ichs auch, aber ich wurde teilweise schon bei NONHEROS gefragt wieviel DPS ich fahr... und des mit 2-3 LvL über allen anderen in der Grp... da hab ich mir gedacht: Leute, übertreibts net...

Wenns Sinn macht, hab ich nix gegen, aber mich wunderts echt dass noch net kam "Verkaufe meine Saronitbarren... /w me mit eurem DPS, bester bekommt die einmalige Chance mit mir zu Handeln" oder ähnlicher Müll... 
Ich hab nix dagegen meinen DPS zu posten, aber man muss es nicht übertreiben...
Zumale ich nicht meinen "Puppen-DPS" poste, sondern den, den ich in nem gesamten 25er-Raid oder ner Hero mache, welche dadurch im Normalfall viel kleiner ausfällt... 
Naja, ich hoff des legt sich bald wieder ein wenig, jeder hat so 2-3 Teile seines t7 Sets und das wars ...

LG... Invisitor <Déjà Vu> - [EU] Tichondrius


----------



## Horusdrache1 (25. Februar 2009)

Moin, Mir ist das auch schon oft aufgefallen das man als DD nurnoch nach Dps gefragt wird.

Aber,die Dps der Klassen varriert von Equip,Instanz und Gruppen Konstelation enorm.

Mit meiner Blau/Eoic equipten Verstärker Shami,die noch nie Naxx war, fahr ich an ner 80er Puppe ununterbrochen 2k Dps...
und zwar ohne einmal Oom zu gehen, das könnt ich an der Puppe stundenlang so machen. 
Aber in einer Ini schaut das schon wieder ganz anders aus.

Tank ist ein Druide...5% Meele Crit = Dps Schub...Eule...ebenfalls 5% Crit zu Casts...Dps Schub.
Mage Int Buff...Mehr AP...Dps Schub...dann mach ich bei so Gruppen auch gerne mal 2,5k Dps inner Hero.

Aber wenn ich als DD mal keinen Support habe...dann mach ich halt nur 1,6k Dps.

Was soll ich da auf die rage wieviel Dps ich mache antworten? So 1,5-2,5k? 

Wiederum ganz anders schauts bei meiner Mage aus...3,6k Dps flickwerk 10er...Wuhu..nachmachen...
Aber Turm Hero...1,7k! Da bringt mir mein ach so imba 25er Equip rein garnichts.
Da hoppelt mir der ebenfalls 25er Equipte Meele einfach so mit 2,7-3k Dps davon. In einer 5er Hero.

Was sag ich dann mit Mage wieviel Dps ich schaffe?

Was ich damit sagen will ist, Verlangt nicht zuviel,
sonst geht ihr demnächst nurnoch mit 4 DK und einem Heiler in ner Ini.

So,11:17...mal sehnob die Server On sind. Bye Bye.


----------



## Munigold (25. Februar 2009)

Das nicht Hart geschrieben das die Realität in WoW und viele kapieren das nicht anderst !


Bestes Beispiel hatte ich vor 2 Wochen Naxx 25er Random. Da waren doch tatsächlich 5 DDs dabei die unterhalb oder kanpp über dem Tank im Damage beim Bossfight von Flickwerk waren. Der oberhammer war dann als die Tanks nach 5 minuten umvielen, war klar der fehler der Heiler ! Super, als Heiler hätte ich instant geleaved. Kann nicht angehen das man bei Flickwerk dank den super tollen DDs mit 6 Heilern über 5minuten braucht. Der muß in unter 4 minuten liege, aber die Schuld war ja nicht bei den DDs. Als man dann mal auf den Damage verwiesen hat wurde lapidar nur gesagt der reicht locker müssen nur die Tanks am leben bleiben.


----------



## Rasgaar (25. Februar 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> 45 der reine Wahnsinn, das sollte gefeiert werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nix da! Das ist mein Thread. Und ich bin schon fast stolz auf die 45 Seiten dies gegeben hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw;
Renne zurzeit wieder als Tank rum, da brauch ich nur Critimmun zu sein und kriege selten eine Absage ;P


----------



## zergerus (25. Februar 2009)

Thylis schrieb:


> für weniger als 1600 dps auf 80 habe ich kein verständnis, im 10er solltens 2 k sein durch raidbuffs, flask,bufffood etc. alles andere ist durchschleifen lassen und das ist etwas was ich einfach nur verachte.



in unserer naxx grp, gibt es von den 5 ddlern die dabei sind, genau 2 die über 2,2k dps fahren, die zwei hunter sind mit 1,6k dabei, der warri lässt sich mit ~1,1k durchziehen ~.~... trotzdem schaffen wir die bosse einigermaßen, dazu sind wir noch nicht so eingespielt, aber es reicht für naxx 10er.


----------



## DoubleJ (25. Februar 2009)

Hab da mal ne Frage an euch:

Also mein Schurke ist HaT geskillt und mach an einer Boss-Puppe (solo) nur 1.6k DPS. (Ich seh förmlich schon sich die Augen einiger NooB-Flamer sich weiten *g*)

Aber wie gesagt. Mein besagter Schurke ist HaT geskillt -> je besser die Gruppe, besto mehr dmg fährt dieser besagte Schurke.

So nun sucht mein besagter Schurke ne Gruppe und wird nach dem Boss-Puppen-Dps gefragt. Dieser Antwortet auf diese Frage ehrlich das er 1.6k DPS alleine an der Puppe macht. -> Problem unter 2k DPS wird man nicht mitgenommen

Das mein besagter Schurke aber in einer guten Gruppe auf einmal an einem Boss zwischen 4-5k DPS fährt (durch die Skillung) intressiert die meisten gar nicht mehr (nachdem sie wissen das er an einer Puppe nur 1.6k macht)


Sodala, nun zu meiner Frage:

Wie soll man mit so einer Situation umgehen?
Sind nun die kurzsichtigen Boss-Puppen-DPS Gruppen-Inviter die Bösewichte?
Ist mein besagter Schurke der Bösewicht weil er einfach ein wenig anders geskillt ist?
Oder ist am Ende doch einfach der Boss-Puppen-DPS vergleich nicht das wahre?


Fragen über Fragen.


mfg
JJ


----------



## Lokibu (25. Februar 2009)

Was habt ihr für Probleme mit DPS.. wir haben bald Naxxx (10) clear und außer 2 DDs kommt keiner über 2000. Natürlich gehts mit viel DPS viel schneller, aber wenn plötzlich irgendwelche "Noobs" anfangen den "großen" nachzueifern und nur Leute mit viel Dps in den Raid lassen ist das natürlich nervig. 

Zum Glück habe ich ne Gilde und da ist DPS unwichtig, solange man die Bosse legt.


----------



## mijasma (25. Februar 2009)

ich spiel nen tank 

- ich fahr 1.3k dps

- wieso weiss ich dass

 -man nehme einen dmg meter-installiere ihn- lasse ihn laufen während man hero-inis macht oder nax. und man höre und staune der dmg meter mist den durchschnitts-dps über alles mops + bosse

 -dies ist ein anhaltspunkt an dem man sich orientieren kann

ist das wichtig? keine ahnung, aber was sagen die dd'ler wenn der tank ned critimmun ist und der raid die ganze zeit wippt? ich denke das selber recht haben die andern wenn der raid dauernd vor einem boss wippt weil einfach kein dmg kommt, oder der time run in die hose geht weil einfach die mops zu langsam down gehen.

ich habe einen grossen aufwand betrieben für mein equit, erst alle inis nhc, dann hc, dann nax, und viel geld ausgegeben und das alles als random da ich mir keine gilde leisten kann, und wenn nu ein dd mitkommt der low equit ist keim dmg fährt dauernd gogogo schreit weil ja eh alles so einfach ist und die gruppe dann am ersten boss 3 mal wipt. sorry aber da geht mir dann die geduld aus.

ob einer bescheuert ist oder nicht, richtig das läst sich damit nicht feststellen aber ob er er wenigstens schadensmässig was bringen kann, dass schon, und dieses recht wenigstens das abzurufen hat jeder tank und jeder healer (vor allem die).


(wer fehler im text findet darf sie behalten und darf ned flamen, ausser eugen der dümmliche streber darf rechtschreibeflames schreiben, da wir da nix anderes erwarten)


----------



## Bhaalbrut (25. Februar 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das?
> Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht mit (random) Raidgruppen?


Ja haben wir, und es wurde bestimmt schon 100x als Forumsthema verbraucht. Schön das du auch schon aufgewacht bist. /Flame.end

Ich hab daher auch meine Eulen Skillung aufgegeben, weil ich in meinen Addons immer andere Werte raus bekam als die Grp Leader. Und mir ist es schon bei Gruppen für 08/15 Hero inis passiert, das ich kurz vor Endboss gekickt wurde weil ich vor invite 1600DPS versprochen hatte (Was ich laut meinem Addon in der ini regelmäßig gebracht habe), ich in dem run bis dahin aber nur 1200DPS gebracht hatte. Das ich bis dahin aber auch genauso viel geheilt habe wie der Heiler wollte keiner wissen. Das werden sie dann beim endboss gemerkt haben. Da hab ich mir gedacht da kann ich auch direkt auf Bäumchen skillen. Ab da musste ich nur noch meine Zaubermacht angeben und schon war es gut. 

Ich persöhnlich finde es schade, als dd hat man zu BC Zeiten gesagt wieviel Zaubermacht und Crit man hat und dann hat man irgendwann eine Gruppe gefunden. Wenn man heute noch kein Equip hat bekommt man auch keine Gruppe. Weil die Bosskämpfe, so simpel wie sie heute sind, 1min länger dauert. Und damit ist die Bequemlichkeit dahin. Und wehe dem der einem DD mit Lead (Tanks brauchen ja kein lead mehr, werden eh keine zeichen mehr gemacht) auch nur ein Teil weg würfelt. Dann wird man sofort gekickt. Die einzige Möglichkeit heute noch an equip zu kommen ist eine Gilde zu haben die fair mit der Lootverteilung umgehen. In solchen Stammgruppen merkt man nämlich immer wieder, das DPS eigentlich völlig sh*t egal ist.



Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Einfach grausam, solange es gut läuft ist es ja in Ordnung. Weil so schwer sind die non Heroic Instanzen nun nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau, die Inis sind heute so simpel, das ist grausam. Das einzige wo man wirklich DPS braucht ist Flickwerk in Naxx. Aber auch da reicht es wenn 3DDs  gut sind. Ich war neulich mit 3 Tanks (!!!) und 3 Heiler in 10er Naxx und mindestens ein dd war frisch 80. Hat also keine guten DPS werte gemacht. Das bedeutet das 3 mehr oder weniger gute DDs auch dort reichen!


----------



## Katr (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde des mit der dps nachfrage ganz gut weil ich spiele hunter hab ca 4,3k ap und ich weiß nich wie viel ap  die andern dmg klassen brauchen und deshalb is dps eine einheitliche "währung" so wie der euro für ganz europa.


----------



## Berli123 (25. Februar 2009)

Bhaalbrut schrieb:


> Ja haben wir, und es wurde bestimmt schon 100x als Forumsthema verbraucht. Schön das du auch schon aufgewacht bist. /Flame.end
> 
> Ich hab daher auch meine Eulen Skillung aufgegeben, weil ich in meinen Addons immer andere Werte raus bekam als die Grp Leader. Und mir ist es schon bei Gruppen für 08/15 Hero inis passiert, das ich kurz vor Endboss gekickt wurde weil ich vor invite 1600DPS versprochen hatte (Was ich laut meinem Addon in der ini regelmäßig gebracht habe), ich in dem run bis dahin aber nur 1200DPS gebracht hatte. Das ich bis dahin aber auch genauso viel geheilt habe wie der Heiler wollte keiner wissen. Das werden sie dann beim endboss gemerkt haben. Da hab ich mir gedacht da kann ich auch direkt auf Bäumchen skillen. Ab da musste ich nur noch meine Zaubermacht angeben und schon war es gut.
> 
> ...



Ich hätte dich auch gekickt. WARUM?
Wenn ich ein dd suche dann will ich schaden und nicht das du da mitheilst, wenn der heiler es nicht packt ist es seine sache.
Und wenn ich mit naxx stamm gehe sind dps zahlen unwichtig? omg du hast ahnung
ein rnd stamm entsteht durch rnd raids und da werden dann aus den raids die besten rausgesucht und ein hexer oder was auch immer mit 1,5k dps bekommt von dieser auswahl nichtmal was mit.
Wenn ich mit meinem stamm naxx gehe ist keiner der unter 3k dps fährt
Und da denkst du das du mit deinen 1,2k dps mitkommst? 
Mal erlich 1,2k ist ne schande wenn du nen heilschamie bei hast und es nicht viel zu heilen gibt weil die mobs so umkippen und der dann auch schaden macht stehst mit deinem 1,2k auch noch unter dem heiler. Peinlich.


----------



## Maraduk (25. Februar 2009)

Katr schrieb:


> Also ich finde des mit der dps nachfrage ganz gut weil ich spiele hunter hab ca 4,3k ap und ich weiß nich wie viel ap  die andern dmg klassen brauchen und deshalb is dps eine einheitliche "währung" so wie der euro für ganz europa.



Da gabs noch irgendwas einheitliches....ach ja, Zeichensetzung!


----------



## Locaros (25. Februar 2009)

Hm, .. DPS hin, DPS her, aber was nützt mir zB nen Mage, der seine 3k fährt, aber nicht weiß, dass man nen Mob nachsheppen kann, schon bevor das erste abläuft? Oder der im Nexus beim Endboss down geht, weil er kein Plan hat, dass er sich mit Blinzeln befreien kann, und somit nicht vom Debuff gekillt wird?
Oder nen Hunter, der neben dem Heiler steht und zuguggt, wie der von nem Mob beharkt wird, weil der Tank grad anderweitig schon mit 3 Mobs zu kämpfen hat, aber nicht auf die Idee kommt, mal kurz den Mob in ne Falle zu packen? 


Was ich in Zusammenhang mit DPS viel nerviger finde, sind diese ~beliebiges Wort einsetzen~ Kiddies, die nach jeder Mobgruppe ihr Schwanzometer posten müssen. Beim ersten Post gibts ne "Verwarnung" mit dem Hinweis, wenn er unbedingt nen Schwanzvergleich brauch, dann soller das nach der Ini machen, oder meinetwegen in ner reg-pause nach dem Bosskampf. 
Und wer sich da dran nicht hält, fliegt kurzerhand, ... (Bin Tank ^^)


----------



## yorki88 (25. Februar 2009)

Ich bin der meinung das DPS eh nur schwanz vergleichung ist.... u ich hab auch kein addon installiert. und wurde geinvt und immer angeschnauz

*du machst zu wenig dps du noob*
und kick xD

naja und meine letste reaktion war ^^ omg scheiss pennis vergleichung...cu kiddis  ^^
und das war au mein abschiess von wow, weil wow momentan so öde is....
"abschied vor rund 2.5 monaten"


----------



## Epoxyt (25. Februar 2009)

mijasma schrieb:


> ich spiel nen tank
> 
> - ich fahr 1.3k dps
> 
> ...




Was heißt denn der Satz "und das alles als random da ich mir keine Gilde leisten kann"?

Ich gehör mit meinem Mage auch zu den 3-4k dps'lern in ner normalen 5er hero, allerdings schreib ich das weder in irgend ne lfm, lfg Info noch flame ich andere zu wenn sie "nur" 1 - 1,5k machen. Wobei ich schon 80er teil epic equipte gesehen hab die mit 700 dps rumlaufen, das wundert mich dann immer ein wenig da der white dmg ja schon höher sein müsste :-)

Aber alles in allem ist es im Moment wohl eher so, das sich jeder freut viel dmg zu machen, weil er das Equip einfacher und schneller bekommt. Deshalb sind die, die erst seit wotlk viel dps fahren auch die, die immer Recount in den Gruppenchannel posten nachdem ne Ini rum ist, achtet einfach mal drauf ;-)

Ich z.B. schau in Naxx z.B. auf ganz andere Sachen, wie viel Schaden hat ein dd'ler genommen, bei Saphiron z.B., wieviel hat ein dd'ler decursed… usw. (der dmg sollte dazu natürlich schon in einem erträglichen Rahmen sein, komm sonst zu lange nicht zum rauchen). Daran zeigt sich dann für mich eher ob jemand verstanden hat worum es in dem Spiel geht oder net.

Bitte keine "ohhh 3-4k, bist ja ein ganz ein toller" Antworten, so war das net gemeint.


----------



## Akium (25. Februar 2009)

Die DPS Abfrage is recht müßig, weil DPS nicht gleich DPS sind. 
Jeder Volldepp kann in Naxx beim bomben 5 K DPS fahren und damit rumprollen...  Nur, dass diese DPS vollkommen wertlos sind. ^^

Ich schau mit die Ausrüstung an und bewerte dann ob der Spieler was von seinem Char zu verstehen weiss.. 
Dabei gehts nicht darum, ob jemand epic oder blau equippet ist, sondern darum ob es sinnvoll zusammengestellt ist, verzaubert und gesockelt... 

Es ist mir ein Greuel irgendwelche Leute irgendwo durchzuschleifen, die nichtmal die 10 Schleierstaub übrig haben, um sich nen blauen Gegenstand zu verzaubern, bzw sich nichtmal veranlasst sehen solche Teile zu sockeln. 
Dafür mach ich keinen Finger krumm. 

Gut blau equippte Leute, bei denen man am Equip schon sieht, dass sie sich Mühe geben, sind zumeisst auch in spielerischer Hinsicht keine Enttäuschung.


----------



## Borberat (25. Februar 2009)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Ich hätte dich auch gekickt. WARUM?
> Wenn ich ein dd suche dann will ich schaden und nicht das du da mitheilst, wenn der heiler es nicht packt ist es seine sache.
> Und wenn ich mit naxx stamm gehe sind dps zahlen unwichtig? omg du hast ahnung
> ein rnd stamm entsteht durch rnd raids und da werden dann aus den raids die besten rausgesucht und ein hexer oder was auch immer mit 1,5k dps bekommt von dieser auswahl nichtmal was mit.
> ...



Ich glaube hier besteht allgemein kein Interesse mit einer "Ohh ich bin jaa soooooooo geil!!!!!" Gilde raiden zu gehen^^
Viel Spaß mit deinen dps schleudern beim abarbeiten von Raids, ich spiel lieber aus Spaß und da reichen 1,5 vollkommen aus.


----------



## Borberat (25. Februar 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> Die DPS Abfrage is recht müßig, weil DPS nicht gleich DPS sind.
> Jeder Volldepp kann in Naxx beim bomben 5 K DPS fahren und damit rumprollen...  Nur, dass diese DPS vollkommen wertlos sind. ^^
> 
> Ich schau mit die Ausrüstung an und bewerte dann ob der Spieler was von seinem Char zu verstehen weiss..
> ...




/signed
bei den sinnvoll blau equipten kommt meistens am ende mehr skill und dmg raus als bei den Epicleechern...
Epics kriegt ja jeder ohne irgendwas können zu müssen, da kann man sich echt besser mal kurz den Char anschauen...


----------



## Mindista (25. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier besteht allgemein kein Interesse mit einer "Ohh ich bin jaa soooooooo geil!!!!!" Gilde raiden zu gehen^^
> Viel Spaß mit deinen dps schleudern beim abarbeiten von Raids, ich spiel lieber aus Spaß und da reichen 1,5 vollkommen aus.



und spaß ist was vollkommen subjectives, er hat vieleicht spaß an 3k dps? 


^^


----------



## Pluto-X (25. Februar 2009)

Wenn die Gruppe gut zusammen spielt ist dps nicht das wichtigste, man sollte halt n bisschen auf das equip der einzelnen Spieler achten, wenn das ein ähnliches Niveau hat geht es in den inis meist ganz gut.
Die meisten können recount überhaupt nicht ablesen, da wird dann der Gesamtdmg gepostet, anstatt den an den Bossen. So kommt es das dann z.Bsp ein mage oder Dk mit 2600 (Dank irgendwelcher aoe-fähigkeiten an den Trashmob Gruppen)und ein Schurke mit nur 1800 dps angezeigt wird, wenn man jetzt aber mal  den Schaden am Boss anzeigen lässt sieht es plötzlich ganz anders aus , da steht der Schurke plötzlich vor den anderen, oder gleich auf, je nach Boss gibt es auch noch Unterschiede. Bei einigen kommste halt als Nahkämpfer nicht so gut dran, weil er sich ständig wegbewegt oder Buffs austeilt und umgekehrt gibt es auch Situationen wo der caster Nachteile hat, und der Nahkämpfer die ganze zeit alles raushauen kann was geht.
Generell ist es natürlich schon wichtig wieviel dps man macht, aber die Taktik entscheidet immer noch ungleich mehr (Gibt natürlich auch diese reinen Hau-Drauf-Bosse ^^, aber eher weniger in anspruchsvollen inis). So ist mir letzte Woche z.bsp. passiert das wir  mit ner random Gruppe in der keiner mehr wie 2100 dps gefahren hat, den Timerun bei hdz 4 locker geschafft haben (bei Anfang des Kampfes am Zusatzboss hatten wir noch 4 Minuten Restzeit !). Da  brechen wir uns mit der Gilde in der viele gute ddler sind schon teilweise echt einen ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CaptainFrost (25. Februar 2009)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Ich hätte dich auch gekickt. WARUM?
> Wenn ich ein dd suche dann will ich schaden und nicht das du da mitheilst, wenn der heiler es nicht packt ist es seine sache.
> Und wenn ich mit naxx stamm gehe sind dps zahlen unwichtig? omg du hast ahnung
> ein rnd stamm entsteht durch rnd raids und da werden dann aus den raids die besten rausgesucht und ein hexer oder was auch immer mit 1,5k dps bekommt von dieser auswahl nichtmal was mit.
> ...




Du spielst bestimmt DK oder ?? Nich das ich Dich dafür jetzt anmachen will , aber leider erlabt man immer öfter das euch die Gruppe als ganzes total egal ist...
Wenn man als Gruppe unterwegs ist sollte man ruhig mal auf andere achten ... Was nutzen mir meine fast 4k DPS (Spiele Destro-WL) , wenn genau neben mir der Heiler abnipelt weil der 
Heal-Aggro durch ein ADD bekommen hat?? Ist es denn so schwer für die DDs da mal schnell ein instant raus zuhauen das dann zwar eure DPS auf den boss KURZ unterbricht , aber dafür 
Die ganze Gruppe überlebt ??? Kann so schwer nicht sein .... Leider vergessen manche Spieler das WOW ein Gruppenspiel ist ... und da kommt es nun mal drauf an das 
eben diese Gruppe auf sich achtet .... Wenn ihr was solo reissen wollt .... Spielt Quake ......

Was Deinen Vorrender betrifft ... Ich kenn das... Würfel ja keinem was weg.... könnte böse enden  ... Geh erstmal Ruf aufbauen und hol dir da dein EQ und Crafte Dir was zusammen ... das reicht locker für 
die Heros ... den Rest bekommste über Marken ... und ab da kommst Du eh bei naxx mit ,womit das EQ-Problem erstmal gelöst ist ... vorausgesetzt Deine Gruppe ist fair bei der Lootverteilung

mfg
Frosty


----------



## Horusdrache1 (25. Februar 2009)

Was ich auch immer wieder mit erleben musste,

Ich komm in eine Rnd 10er Raid Gruppe Naxx. Werd nach Dps gefragt. Meine schlichte Antwort *rund 2k*.
Treffen vor der Instanz...Kick!...da werd ich doch wirklich raus geschmißen mit der Begründung:
*Hol dir erstmal die Epic fauswaffen aus HdZ4 und die für Marken,mit den blauen waffen machst du doch niemals 2k*

Das war ganz nebenbei der Grund,wesshalb ich der Allianz endgültig den Rücken gekehrt habe.
Was würdet ihr den Sagen zum Equip und Skill? 
Ich bin fest davon überzeugt das das sogar für 25er Naxx noch reichen kann.

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ra&n=Xotica

Aber was solls,Ich zocke weiterhin Mage,die muss in keine 5er mehr rein,da erübrigt sich das ganze Dps getuhe.


----------



## Familie Blix (25. Februar 2009)

DPS -> ja an manchen stellen wichtig. mann nehme flickwerk:
wenn alle DD's nur 1k dps fahren, dauert der kampf einfach zu lange, der boss geht in enrage, und zerlegt den raid.
Mehr DPS -> der boss stirbt schneller, im ideal fall unter 3 minuten fürs achievement. Aber zumindest bevor der enrage-timer zuende ist.
geht er enrage, ist der schaden meist nicht mehr gegenheilbar.

Dass heisst, die Taktik ist immer noch die wichtigste.

Ich habs schon oft genug erlebt, dass die DD's die (nach equip) zuwenig schaden gemacht haben die schuld auf die tanks oder heiler geschoben haben.
Allerdings schaut mann bei uns in der Gilde nicht nur nach DPS, sondern nach DPS und CC + decursen. Und daraus sieht mann dann ob wer seine klasse spielen kann. denn Jeder Boss ist (ein wenig) anders. von daher fragen die meisten nur nach DPS.

Da ich aber bisher mit rnds eher pech hatte, gehe ich nur mit leuten, die ich kenne, oder aus meiner gilde sind. alle anderen schau ich mir an in welcher gilde sie sind, und entscheide dann. und sind die nicht in den (auf meinen server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) besten gilden, gehe ich erst gar nicht mit, und sage ab.

Leuten, die meinen mich wild anwhispern zu müssen mit; "ey biste tank gehste mit", oder "hey brauchen heal komm mal", reagiere ich nichtmal drauf.

Und DPS fahre ich derzeit auch meine 1000-1400 DPS, dafür fahre ich aber auch dicke 800-3800 HPS (bei gutem tank in ner heroic 5 mann inze.), wenn der schaden höher ist sogar noch deutlich mehr. (bevor alle anfangen mit HPS -> Heal per second. Ich bin halt ein Pala heiler.

Zum Abschluss, jeder kann sich ne gilde leisten, dass finde ich dumme aussagen. Wenn mann sich keine gilde leisten kann, behaupte ich mal, die jeweilige person kann sein char nicht spielen. (meine meinung)


----------



## Gr3xter (25. Februar 2009)

Ich finde ja DPS angabe is eigentlich total ungenau. Das geht (bei mir) von 2,2k heros bis 4,5k Patchwerk .... ^^


----------



## Berli123 (25. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier besteht allgemein kein Interesse mit einer "Ohh ich bin jaa soooooooo geil!!!!!" Gilde raiden zu gehen^^
> Viel Spaß mit deinen dps schleudern beim abarbeiten von Raids, ich spiel lieber aus Spaß und da reichen 1,5 vollkommen aus.



Ja macht echt fun sowas wie an einem boss 20x zu wipen weil der dmg nicht ausreicht um unterm enrange zu stehen^^
Und echt geil ist natürlich auch bei den gargoils (ka wie man die schreibt) in naxx wo wenn der dmg fehlt sie sich wieder auf die hälfte hochheilen^^
Aber hey wir hatten SPAß

Und 7 tage für naxx ein viertel brauchen und ich dann meinen enkeln erzähle 

ENKEL: Opa was hast du damals in naxx so geschafft
Ich: Naja nichts , ABER SPASS HATTEN WIR


Und mal erlich, 

So die naxx 10er steht und wir gehen los und irgendein boss liegt nun und es sind (nehmen wir mal an 2 MAge bei) beide halbwegs selbes gear, nur der eine rennt nun seit 2 monaten dem einen teil hinterher und bekommt es nie und der zweite würde es auch ganz gern nehmen.
Da sieht mage 1 das er bei dem boss 3-4k dps gefahren hat und mage 2 nur 1,2k dps.

Was wird passieren?
Dann geht das geheule nämlich los.

Und wenn ich dann den raidlead habe wird es mit sicherheit der mage eins bekommen den wie alles im leben wird nach leistung bezahlt.
Und mal erlich ich kann gut und gern auf einen 1,2k dd verzichten aber auf einem 3-4k dd nicht wirklich.

Den fackt ist einer von beiden geht nach der lootvergabe^^


----------



## Berli123 (25. Februar 2009)

CaptainFrost schrieb:


> Du spielst bestimmt DK oder ?? Nich das ich Dich dafür jetzt anmachen will , aber leider erlabt man immer öfter das euch die Gruppe als ganzes total egal ist...
> Wenn man als Gruppe unterwegs ist sollte man ruhig mal auf andere achten ... Was nutzen mir meine fast 4k DPS (Spiele Destro-WL) , wenn genau neben mir der Heiler abnipelt weil der
> Heal-Aggro durch ein ADD bekommen hat?? Ist es denn so schwer für die DDs da mal schnell ein instant raus zuhauen das dann zwar eure DPS auf den boss KURZ unterbricht , aber dafür
> Die ganze Gruppe überlebt ??? Kann so schwer nicht sein .... Leider vergessen manche Spieler das WOW ein Gruppenspiel ist ... und da kommt es nun mal drauf an das
> ...



Muss dich leider entäuschen bin krieger und tank aus leidenschaft


----------



## Familie Blix (25. Februar 2009)

Horusdrache1 schrieb:


> Was ich auch immer wieder mit erleben musste,
> 
> Ich komm in eine Rnd 10er Raid Gruppe Naxx. Werd nach Dps gefragt. Meine schlichte Antwort *rund 2k*.
> Treffen vor der Instanz...Kick!...da werd ich doch wirklich raus geschmißen mit der Begründung:
> ...



Hmm reichen für Naxx-25? ich denke nicht. kommt aber auch auf den rest des raids an.
von 19 teilen sind 7 episch. da würde ich dir empfehelen, laufe erst noch paar mal Naxx-10

wobei ich mir aber frage: wieso du als DD titanwaffenkette auf den waffen hast.


----------



## Angelfury (25. Februar 2009)

Geb mein Senf auch mal dazu...

der ganze Fred auf paar wörter zusammengefasst: "Andere sind mir zu schlecht für ne ini weils grad 80 worden sind oder net die zeit haben dauernd durch inis zu rennen" und "Wer kein Recount und/oder Omen hat isn vollnoob und hat keine Ahnung von seiner Klasse".

Statement meinerseits: ich hab mir recount vor paar Tagen aus neugierde geholt und net um mitzuposen wie lang meiner is -.- ... und bevor das geflame losgeht: ich fahr mitn DK 2,3k dps und mitn Pala 2,1k hps. Entweder hab ich glück oder an dem Scherz mit kein Recout etc. bistn Volldepp is scheinbar doch nix dran. Ich brauch kein sch... Addon das mir sagt wie viel dps ich fahre um meine Klasse zu checken. Das gabs auch früher net. Abgesehen davon is mit BC irgendwas geschehen mit WoW. Seit BC werden die Leute, die ihren Char zocken können rarer und die Noobs, die sagen: "ich bin ganz lila equippt, ich muss gut sein weil ja lila..." immer mehr. Das beste EQ bringt nix wenn man den char net spielen kann ala kewl, mit autoschlag kloppt er drauf - passt doch... 

Mag schon sein dass das für manche hilfreich ist für zB. Hdz4 Timerun. Nichts desto trotz geht einem das dauernde gespamme von wegen "ich kann X,Xk dps fahren also hab ich den längsten" aufn Sack. An die großen Heuler wie gut das System is: Fakt is leider dass vllt wie angesprochen viele eine Ahnung von der eigenen klasse haben, aber so gut wie keine von anderen. zB. kannst nen Pala mit 25k hps haben als heiler kanns dir dennoch passieren dassd wipest, weil er schlicht nur singleheiler is und keinen schnellen Gruppenschaden wegheilen kann. 30k dps Schurke bringt dir nix gegen große Gruppen wegen fehlendem Flächenschaden. etc ... Solang das Können der Klasse net mitbedacht wird isses und bleibt es in 90% aller Fälle reiner Schwanzvergleich... Zumal der Dps an den Puppen fürn A.... is da das in den Gruppen aufgrund von Buff und in den inis aufgrund von Debuff&co ganz anders ausschaut.

Kann euch nen spaßigen Tipp geben: versuchts es mal wenn wer ne grp sucht. Hab auch mal wem gesagt der nen healer suchte dass ich mitn pala nur auf 1,5k hps single komm, dafür aber mitn Grp-heal locker auf 2k kommen kann und der wollt mich inviten ... Danke, das hat mir gereicht. Soviel zu Ahnung von den Klassen in WoW.

so far ... 
flame on und hf dabei...


----------



## Horusdrache1 (25. Februar 2009)

Familie schrieb:


> Hmm reichen für Naxx-25? ich denke nicht. kommt aber auch auf den rest des raids an.
> von 19 teilen sind 7 episch. da würde ich dir empfehelen, laufe erst noch paar mal Naxx-10
> 
> wobei ich mir aber frage: wieso du als DD titanwaffenkette auf den waffen hast.



Naxx 10er bin ich mit dem Equip bisher nie gehen können,da es wegen der Waffen ja angeblich nicht reichen würde.

Die Waffenketten bringen pro Stück 28 Hit nur darum trag ich die auf den Waffen,und weil ich zu geizig für Waffe-Präzision war.


----------



## CaptainFrost (25. Februar 2009)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Muss dich leider entäuschen bin krieger und tank aus leidenschaft



Ok ... Dann verstehe ich Dich aber nich ganz ... Nennt mich noob ... aber dann müsste doch gerade Dir klar sein das hohe DPS zwar geil sind weil´s dann doch entspannter durch Raid´s gehen kann ,aber
auch das wird Dir nix bringen wenn Dir die DDler als die Aggro klauen ..... Also ich als Leader freue mich wenn ich sehe das die Leute auf sich achten ....


----------



## !Albador! (25. Februar 2009)

also ich frag meistens bei random gruppen nach erfahrung, eq und dps wenn ich die DDs lade ... 

da ich recht oft random raids leite weiß ich welche klasse wie viel schaden mit welchem eq fahren kann (so ca. zumindest) falls die leute zu sehr davon abweichen nehm ich sie nich mit. Oft is es aber auch so das man die Leute langsam aber sicher alle kennt (zumindest die wo immer random grp suchen). Wenn jemand mist macht dann nehm ich ihn nich wieder mit auch wenn er eigentlich gut schaden macht. Dazu kommt noch das man viele gilden kennt und oft weiß das dort sehr nach qualität geschaut wird, solche leute kann man (meist) ohne großes rumfragen mitnehmen. Klar kommen auch immer mal ein paar nicht so gute Leute mit. Grad im 25er is das ja meist nich so schlimm. Bei Leuten wo ich mir sehr unsicher bin schau ich noch ins arsenal. Somit kann man denke ich schon eine recht gute grp zusammenstellen. 

Für mich gilt so ca.

Normale Ini - dps egal
Hero Ini - 1500 dps min
10er Raid - 2000 dps min
25er Raid - 2000 bis 2500 dps min

Bei Tanks und Heilern frag ich meist nur nach EQ und erfahrung. Iwie sind die HPS Werte sehr Content abhängig und bei Tanks gibt keinen wirklichen vergleichbaren Wert. Da hofft man dann einfach das die Leute es iwie auf die Reihe bringen oder man kennt sie schon (was mir immer am liebsten is). Da kommt man am besten wenn man immer davon ausgeht das die Leute ihr eq aus der jewaligen vorstufe des contents haben. Also ... 

normale inis - eq aus normalen inis
hero inis - eq aus normalen inis
10er raid - eq aus hero inis
25er raid - eq aus 10er raid

Es kommt auch immer drauf an was ich machen will als raidleiter und es läuft auch nicht immer alles gleich - obwohl ich beim gruppen zusammenstellen immer gleich vorgehe (so.). 

Ein Beispiel wäre Obsi 25 + 1 Add ... Vor 2 Wochen hatten wir eine Random grp wo alles im First Try lag. Es lief einfach perfekt. Letzte Woche lief es überhaupt nich ... viele Leute hatten kaum Zeit, die Tanks waren gewöhnungsbedürftig, es standen dauernd leute in den wellen etc. Somit ham wir dann ohne adds gemacht und sind dabei sogar noch einmal gewiped. 

Das alles is sicher nich optimal, wie man an dem Beispiel sieht, aber so mach ich es halt und wenn jemand andre ziele hat dann macht er es anders als ich... Mein Ziel ist es so oft es geht die gleichen Leute mitzunehmen (quasi so fast stammgrp) was aber leider nicht immer möglich ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (25. Februar 2009)

Wer DPS-Angaben für ein Heroic unterhalb von NAXX-25 braucht, kann selbst nicht spielen. Bis Naxx25 gibt es nämlich eigentlich keinen gearcheck...da kann man überall auch als frisch 80er mit grün/blauem questequippment rein wenn die einzelnen Spieler ihren Char beherrschen(ich habe als Shadow Vio-hero bis zum 3.Boss ohne Wipe geheilt...mit 4 melees. Das sagt schon alles darüber wie schwer das ist).
Leider suchen viele Spieler in WoW keine Herausforderung sondern nur das stupide Abgefarme von Instanzen in möglichst geringer Zeit. Entsprechend besitzen sie dann zwar die beste Ausrüstung aber nach wie vor wenig Skill weil sie die Bosse bisher einfach umgenuked haben ohne mal auf brenzlige Situationen reagieren zu müssen. Trotzdem meinen sie wunders wie toll sie wären weil sie schon NAXX-25er Ausrüstung haben....und beschweren sich über mangelnde Herausforderung(obwohl sie doch selbst versuchen jeglicher Herausforderung schon im Vorfeld auszuweichen indem sie nur overgeared an die Encounter gehen).


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (25. Februar 2009)

Der ganze dps-Hokuspokus wird doch immer bescheuerter... Man braucht keine 5k dps um Flickwerk zu legen...

Einfache Rechnung: Wir haben 2 Tanks, 3 Heiler und 5 DDs.
Die 2 Tanks machen ca. 1k dps... das wären in den 6 Minuten bis zum Enrage für beide zusammen 720k Schaden.
Flickwerk hat ungefähr 4,5 Mio. Leben, bleiben also 3,8 Mio für die 5 DDs.
3,8 Mio geteilt auf 5 DDs und 360 Sekunden Kampf gibt? Richtig: ungefähr 2,1-2,2k dps.

Die ganzen Leute die immer nur nach DPS schauen und meinen, der Mage mit 3k dps ist vieeeel besser als der mit 2k dps, sind einfach nur dumm und oberflächlich. Wenn der eine Mage 1k dps weniger macht als der andere, weil er z.B. bei Saphi fleißig decursed während der andere stur seinen Damage durchhaut, den Saphi aber doppelt und dreifach durch seinen Fluch wieder hochheilt, wer ist besser? Wer ist mehr zum Vorteil des Raids?

Und ich lese immer nur "Besser", "Schneller", "Stärker"... wenn ich WOW zocke, geht es auch noch um andere Dinge. "Soziale Interaktion", "Sympathie", "Spaß"... schonmal gehört? Begriffe von denen viele leider nur eine beschränkte Vorstellung haben.

Und Sympathie zählt für mich mehr wie dps. Spaß zählt für mich mehr als Erfolg (ja, man kann auch Spaß haben ohne den Raid zu "rocken", auch wenn das den Intellekt vieler Spieler scheinbar überfordert).

Sollen die DPS-Freaks doch in ihrem Clübchen bleiben, ich will gar nicht dazu gehören. Gibt auch noch vernünftige Leute in WOW, auch wenn man die erstmal finden muss...


----------



## !Albador! (25. Februar 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Leider suchen viele Spieler in WoW keine Herausforderung sondern nur das stupide Abgefarme von Instanzen in möglichst geringer Zeit. Entsprechend besitzen sie dann zwar die beste Ausrüstung aber nach wie vor wenig Skill weil sie die Bosse bisher einfach umgenuked haben ohne mal auf brenzlige Situationen reagieren zu müssen. Trotzdem meinen sie wunders wie toll sie wären weil sie schon NAXX-25er Ausrüstung haben....und beschweren sich über mangelnde Herausforderung(obwohl sie doch selbst versuchen jeglicher Herausforderung schon im Vorfeld auszuweichen indem sie nur overgeared an die Encounter gehen).



Man soll also deiner Meinung nach lieber schlecht eq Leute mitnehmen um den schwierigkeitsgrad anzuheben? ... sry aber iwie find ich das is voll quatsch ...


----------



## Berli123 (25. Februar 2009)

CaptainFrost schrieb:


> Ok ... Dann verstehe ich Dich aber nich ganz ... Nennt mich noob ... aber dann müsste doch gerade Dir klar sein das hohe DPS zwar geil sind weil´s dann doch entspannter durch Raid´s gehen kann ,aber
> auch das wird Dir nix bringen wenn Dir die DDler als die Aggro klauen ..... Also ich als Leader freue mich wenn ich sehe das die Leute auf sich achten ....



Aggro klauen? 
Wo lebst du?
Also seit wotlk hat mir noch keiner die aggro geklaut ausser er pullt vor mir^^ und dann ist es auch nicht schlimm einschreiten, charge, spot 
Ich setze keine targets hab nur Aloft drauf und mein kästchen über dem mob färbt sich gelb wenn ich da mal was machen muss. aber aggro klauen nö
Mache momentan 3,8-4,3 TPS und da nimmt mir so schnell keiner was weg.
Und die dd´s verlangen einen gescheiten schnellen hero run, meine frau heilt und ich tanke und was die dd´s wollen will ich auch.
Es kommt nicht selten vor das kurz vor ende die dd´s schreien ( wollen wir hiernach noch ne hero)
Und meist loggen wir uns um 19.00 uhr ein und um 0.00 uhr wieder aus, wenn kein raid ist haben wir in dieser zeit 6 heros clear (egal welche)
weil dmg macht´s möglich.


----------



## Kankru (25. Februar 2009)

Gute Einstellung Albator, uns ging erst das gefrage nach den DPS auch erst auf den Geist, aber wenn man so sieht was manche da abdrücken...

Gestern erst wieder, im lfg geschrieben suchen 3 DDs die mitm Dmg über den Tank kommen.

1. DD Hunter aus unserer Gilde fuhr dann den meisten Dmg
2. DD weiss nimmer was, aber war übern Tank, super!
3. DD Füry Warri mit S2(!!) 150 DPS unterm Tank und nach dem Run etwa 100.000 dmg unterm Tank...

Der tank ist ca 1500 DPS gefahren, das als 80er einzuholen sollte easy sein.
Schlimm auch wenn DKs drunter sind (Die sind imba und machen fett DMG mit grün/blau Gear - was ich auch jetzt nicht schlecht finde)...
...mit BC ham sich alle erstmal in norm Inzen equipped, weil sie mussten und weil sie Ruf brauchten!
Heute ist der Zugang zu einfach, jeder kann mit jedem Char ALLES machen...

Das schlimmste aus den letzten Tagen ist einfach, dass einer mit seinem DK mit in den 25er wollte und dieser grün/blau equipped war, da war nicht ein Epic an dem Kerl! Dadurch ist dann ein gutes Raidbündnis gebrochen.

Die Schuld schieb ich net unbedingt auf die Spieler, sondern ehr auf blizzard!

Naxx25 sollte Prequests die das Besuchen von Heros und Naxx10er beinhalten!
Um Heros zu gehen sollte man in 80er Inzen Equip farmen müssen.

Naja, bald kommt Ulduar, dann whinen die, die kein Skill ham wieder...

MfG

P.S.


Berli123 schrieb:


> Aggro klauen?
> Wo lebst du?
> Also seit wotlk hat mir noch keiner die aggro geklaut ausser er pullt vor mir^^ und dann ist es auch nicht schlimm einschreiten, charge, spot




/sign!


----------



## Horusdrache1 (25. Februar 2009)

!Albador! schrieb:


> Man soll also deiner Meinung nach lieber schlecht eq Leute mitnehmen um den schwierigkeitsgrad anzuheben? ... sry aber iwie find ich das is voll quatsch ...



Ich find das garnicht Schwachsinnig,im Gegenteil, Vergleiche doch mal die Lich King Instanzen mit denen von Burning Crusade.
Illidan,Archimonde,Vashj und Keal...und auch Kil´Jaden...das waren alles würdige Gegner die den Raid gefordert haben.

Aber Lich King? KealThuzad,Malygos und Satharion,das sind doch Waschlappen. 
Selbst Kara war zu seiner Zeit schwerer als das heutige Naxx 10er.

Das Spiel hat insgesamt an schwierigkeit verloren und zwar immens...wo man früher noch Pre Quest und Schlüssel brauchte 
da wird man heute einfach so rein gelassen. Zwar waren die Pre Quest lässtig,aber sie hatten ihren Zweck.

Wenn Uldum nicht an Härte zunimmt, wars das für mich mit WoW.

ps. an KilJaden scheitern sogar noch 25 man lv80er


----------



## !Albador! (25. Februar 2009)

> Naja, bald kommt Ulduar, dann whinen die, die kein Skill ham wieder...



ich hoffs ja das die dann auch nen grund ham zu whinen 

@ Horusdrache1 ... ich find auch das es leichter is als früher nur meine Aussage bezog sich eher darauf das ich hinterfrage ob es sinvoll ist "schlechte" Leute mitzunehmen und so den content schwieriger zu machen ... letztendlich zieht man solche leute durch den content und hat sie später in random grp drinn weil sie gutes eq haben aber gar kein plan von ihrer klasse (wo wir wieder beim sinn von dps abfragen sind) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (25. Februar 2009)

Man passt sich halt an.

Ich gehe als Solo- und Casualspieler ausschließlich mit Randomgroups in inis. Und da muß ich halt einen langen ziehen, allein schon wegen dem guten Ruf und um beim nächsten Mal wieder mitgenommen zu werden.

Trotzdem reicht es gerade mal für 1.5k dps, und das auch nur seit kurzem, nachdem ich endlich einen Bogen über 100 dps gefunden habe. Und es reicht auch nur, seitdem ich meinen Spielstil auf reine dps-Erzeugung umgestellt habe.

Ein Add bricht dem Tank weg? Gut, ich könnte den Mob mit meinem Pet halten, aber dafür müßte ich meine Rotation unterbrechen. Der Heiler hat einen Gegner am Hals? Pech gehabt, wenn ich da jetzt hinlaufe und eine Eisfalle stelle, dann fehlen mir später beim finalen Schwanzvergleich 200 dps. Geht also nicht. Soll sich der Tank drum kümmern. Und natürlich setze ich mich hin und regge Mana nach jedem Kampf. Soll die Gruppe doch warten. Früher habe ich da nicht so genau drauf geachtet und auch schon mal die letzten Sekunden eines Fightes mit dem Aspekt der Viper überbrückt. Aber das geht jetzt natürlich nicht mehr, mit Viper mach ich nur den halben Schaden.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Dilan (25. Februar 2009)

Das ist so ziemlich das Lächerlichste was in diesem Spiel durch die Comm je eingebracht wurde.

Letztens wurde ich als Tank von nem Spieler abgelehnt weil ich ihn nach der frage nach meiner DPS... JA DPS als Tank... ausgelacht hab.

Für Naxx und co fragt man nach "Erfolgen und clear Erfahrung"... genauso sau dämlich.

Ein Bekannter von mir ist seit kurzem Tank ohne Tank Erfahrung oder je in Naxx gewesen zu sein. Bei einem 25er wurde r mit der Begründung abgelehnt keine Erfahrung zu besitzen. 
Ich hab Naxx clear... Als Heiler. Hab aber vom Tanken der Bosse keine Peilung... ich wurde mitgenommen da ich ja die Erfolge Posten konnte.

DPS abfrage ? Klar ich mach ja im 5er wie im Naxx 25er auch den selben DPS... daher ist das ja auch so verlässlich -,-*

Ebenso das Klassifizieren eines Tanks an seinem HP pool. Avoid, Block und co. sind nicht wichtig... Hauptsache 40k HP Unbuffed. 

Diese Abfragen sind einfach ein lächerlicher versuch von Spielern ohne sinn und verstand einen auf dicken PRO zu machen. Jemand der sich auch nur ein wenig auskennt weiss um die Problematik HP/DPS/ etc etc und ist nicht die Bohne daran interessiert ob der Tank 28k oder 31k HP hat.

Hinzu kommt ein Problem das durch diesen Gehirnkrampf der COmm noch verschlimmert wird.

Jeder Heult und Quickt: Keine Tanks, alle mies, alle schlecht equipt... Keine Heiler etcetc

Aber ich frage euch: Woher sollen die Equipten und Erfahrenen Tanks/Heiler kommen wenn man ihnen keine chance gibt sich zu beweisen/Erfahrung zu sammeln/ sich zu Equipen ?

Wenn ich dann im LFG chan dinge lese wie: LF Healer für XXXX ... keine Guffel -,-*

Da gibts kein Halten mehr. Antwort: Du bist doch der Grösste Guffel. 1. Hast keine Ahnung und 2. denkst Du wirklich das jemand von sich aus sagt *hey ja ich bin ein Guffel!*

Alleine schon die Bezeichnung... diese Arroganz andere so zu betiteln. 

Die member dieser Comm spielen Teilweise 2-3 Monate und halten sich für den von Gott gesandten um dem Rest das Spiel zu erklären. 

Ich bin Closed beta Spieler gewesen und seit Release dabei... aber so einen Absolut Geisteskranken und Arroganten Bullsh...it wie im Moment hab ich in diesem Spiel noch nie zuvor erlebt.

Tolles Beispiel zum Abschluss: 

Letztens: LFG Tank für Archa 10er

Ich: Ja hier ....

Er: 27k HP unbuffed ? ne das zu wenig!

Ich: Aha wie viel bräucht ich denn ?

Er: Keine Ahnung... mehr halt...



Meine Chars ham alles clear, auch naxx classic und leben ohne DPS und HP vergleich auch noch. Man hat es früher nicht gebraucht und Raids zu denen die Heutigen im vergleich billiger Vorschul kram für Legastheniker sind geschafft.

Also an die Normal geblieben unter euch: Lasst sie reden.
Und an die "Nur mit 3kdps": schaltet mal wieder das Hirn an ihr Freaks.

Wie ich immer sage: Auch n Tank mit 60kHP unbuffed oder n Heiler mit 100kZM wird keine miese grp durch ne Instanz ziehen.
Aber die Heutige Generation: Ich bin ne ego sau... ich bin da Killa... kann das einfach nicht verstehen.


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

Generell ist es so, dass wenn ich mich als Magier in eine Random Gruppe (egal ob Instanz, Timerun oder 10er/25er) eintragen mag wenn einer sucht, so schaute man früher kurz ins Arsenal um sich einen Überblick zu haben.
Gute Spieler erkennt man daran das sie sagen, dass man einen Monent warten soll wegen dem Arsenal.

Aber ja, häufiger kommt es vor, dass nur noch nach dem DPS gefragt wird. Schade eigentlich.
Denn jeder, der mich das fragt, bei dem habe ich keine Lust mit zu gehen.... lieber mach ich selbst einen auf oder warte auf den nächsten Suchenden.


----------



## Dilan (25. Februar 2009)

Ich mach das Inzw. genau so. 

Ich spiel Heiler und Tanks. Und es kommt immer Häufiger vor das ich eine Gruppe oder einen Invite ablehne weil mir die art dieses Typs net passt. Dann such ich eben 10 minuten Länger oder mach mir die Gruppe selber auf. 

Ich hab auch schon Leut aus der Pull fertigen Gruppe gehauen weil sie mir mit ihrem DPS piss auf die Nüsse gingen.


----------



## Berli123 (25. Februar 2009)

Dilan schrieb:


> Das ist so ziemlich das Lächerlichste was in diesem Spiel durch die Comm je eingebracht wurde.
> 
> Letztens wurde ich als Tank von nem Spieler abgelehnt weil ich ihn nach der frage nach meiner DPS... JA DPS als Tank... ausgelacht hab.
> 
> ...



Toll geheult löwe

Und nun erkläre ich dir mal was:

Was machen:
Tanks? Tanken 
Heiler? Heilen
DD´s? Damage 

So haste irgedwas nicht verstanden?

Kann der tank nicht tanken schaffste nichts , kann der heiler nicht heilen schaffste nichts, können die dd´s nicht dmg machen schaffste nichts.
Haben in deine augen die dd´s nen sonderstatus? Sind imba weil sie sheepen können? wasser, brot oder mir die füße im raid massieren?

Mich kotzt das so tierisch an das sich jetzt die scheiß gimp dd´s hier aufregen weil die anderen mal nach dmg fragen.#
Was ist schlimm daran wenn man eine ini mal nicht wipet oder einfach mal 2 anstat eine ini in 8 stunden schafft?
Junge komm mal wieder runter.


Und zu deinem ich habe alles  vor bc clear. lol 
Brauchtets kein dmg? 
Allein wenn ich AQ denke an den ollen gang wo die gesammte grp durchrennen musste und die adds schneller spawnen als man sie umlegen konnte.
Da auch kein dmg oder was?

FAZIT: Hört mit dem gejammer auf und macht euren job, den ihr verlangt das selbe von den anderen.
Meine güte was sind die dd´s nur für jammerlappen


----------



## Morphes (25. Februar 2009)

ich muss gestehen mich nervt diese DPS Abfrage schon richtig :l

Ich mache mit meinem DK mehr als genug DPS. Wenn diese Spieler wissen wollen wie viel DPS
ich mache sollen sie bitte im Arsenal nachsehen und sich Ihren Teil denken! (Wenn sie dazu in der Lage sein sollten)

Glücklicherweise gibt es aber auch noch genug Vernünftige Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bhaalbrut (25. Februar 2009)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Ich hätte dich auch gekickt. WARUM?
> Wenn ich ein dd suche dann will ich schaden und nicht das du da mitheilst, wenn der heiler es nicht packt ist es seine sache.
> Und wenn ich mit naxx stamm gehe sind dps zahlen unwichtig? omg du hast ahnung
> ein rnd stamm entsteht durch rnd raids und da werden dann aus den raids die besten rausgesucht und ein hexer oder was auch immer mit 1,5k dps bekommt von dieser auswahl nichtmal was mit.
> ...


Hast mich glaub ich etwas falsch verstanden.
1. 1,2k DPS wenn ich mit heile.
2. Wenn ich merke das der Heiler das nicht packt zu heilen, heile ich mit, weil die alternative wäre den heiler zu kicken und nach 1 std löst sich die gruppe auf weil sie keinen neuen Heiler findet. (während der heiler mit einer anderen Gruppe schon 2 Instanzen durchgemacht hat und dort 2 Epics bekommen hat.)
3. Ohne mitzuheilen hätte ich 1,6k DPS gemacht, und das mit dem blauen Lvl75 Caster Gear vom Lederer. OHNE irgendwelche epics.
4. Habe ich es aufgegeben Random zu raiden, weil es da immer idioten gibt die nach einem wipe sofort die Gruppe leaven, Ninja looten und leaven, etc. Danke da warte ich lieber 1-2 tage auf meine Gilden Stamm. 
5. Mit dir würde ich sowieso in keine Ini gehen, weil ich aus deinem Post lese das du sofort anfängst zu flamen wenn etwas nicht zu 110% funktioniert.


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

Vor einem Monat ca. fragte ein Spieler nach einem schnellen Naxx Clear Run.
Ich bewarb mich fix, da ich noch keiner 10er ID für Naxx hatte. Genial.

Dann fragte mich selbiger wieviel DPS ich fahre. Gut. Damals war ich noch FFB und gestand im Raid so um die 2,2 zu fahren und bei Patchwerk so um die 2,6+. Damals hatte ich nur die gecrafteten Epics und so...
Nungut. Das war ihm zu deutlich und lehnte ab.
Danach lautete seine Suchanfrage im Channel, er suche DDs mit mindestens 4k DPS
30 Minuten später suchte er DDs mit mindestens 3,5k DPS
30 weitere Minuten später fragte er nach DDs mit mind. 3k DPS.

In diesen 60 Minuten hätte er mit 4 oder 5 DDs die 2,3k+ fahren schon 2 Flügel leer gehabt.... ^^


----------



## Berli123 (25. Februar 2009)

Bhaalbrut schrieb:


> ....
> 5. Mit dir würde ich sowieso in keine Ini gehen, weil ich aus deinem Post lese das du sofort anfängst zu flamen wenn etwas nicht zu 110% funktioniert.



Hehe ja das hoffe ich^^
Aber du bist sicher auch einer der mit seinem Auto losfährt obwohl nur 3 räder dran sind^^
ABER HEY Es hatte spaß gemacht.


----------



## Dilan (25. Februar 2009)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Toll geheult löwe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tjo aber das ich Tank/Heiler bin hast scho gemerkt oder ?

Ausser dem hat das ganze Thema nix mit "job machen" zu tun.

Fazit: Erst lesen dann flamen  "Löwe"  denn wer Lesen kann ist immer im Vorteil


----------



## mijasma (25. Februar 2009)

na ja vielleicht habt ihr mich ja überzeugt

dd'ler sollten kein dmg machen müssen und vorm raid sagen was sie denn so fahren

aber he der nächste der mich fragt ob ich crit immun bin sag ich.


scheiss drauf, crit immun ist eh ned wichtig wenn der heiler und die dd's skill haben geht dass schon, die haun flickwerk dann schon um wenn ich down bin kein prob.


dafür hau ich mir dann noch ein paar stamia auf mein equit von dem ich einfach ned genug hab da ich zu viel in vert. stecken muss. deshalb werd ich auch oft abgelehnt weil 29k unbuffed einfach zu wenig sind, aber dann sieht’s ja gut aus.


----------



## Deepender (25. Februar 2009)

es liegt einfach daran, das bei wotlk oft nur dps gebraucht wird, und kaum skill, dabei sind es so wenige enrage bosse.......
Brutallus vor dem nerf war ja mal was geiles, aber is alles arm geworden, mit ulduar wird die anfrage hoffe ich ma wieder anders aussehen, denn türme und panzer steuern nach taktik is denke ich nicht das leichteste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also wartet noch gespannt leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felìcìtaz (25. Februar 2009)

ich bin dd und finde es nur richtig... was nützen mir inner ini denn jäger und mages die nichts können?

super heilung, hammer tank und von hinten kommt kein schaden???

hab auch immer gedacht, " egal,ich bin dd, da nimmt man mich mit!^^"

wurde eines besseren belehrt, nun suche auch ich mir das beste equip zusammen und alle sind zufrieden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormofDoom (25. Februar 2009)

ich finds komisch, wie im PvE und im PvP die Meinungen immer wieder auseinandergehen (stichwort schurkennerf etc.)  

klar sollten DDs Damage machen...aber ich sehs keinen Grund, weshalb Leute mit 2 - 2,5k DMG hier gerade so niedergemacht werden sollten. Ihr solltet nicht vergessen, dass das immer noch ein Spiel ist, ihr aber mit euren ganzen Abweisungen und Niedermach-Sprüchen (von manchen liebevoll Flames genannt) richtige Leute verletzen könnt.


----------



## Pacster (25. Februar 2009)

!Albador! schrieb:


> ich hoffs ja das die dann auch nen grund ham zu whinen
> 
> @ Horusdrache1 ... ich find auch das es leichter is als früher nur meine Aussage bezog sich eher darauf das ich hinterfrage ob es sinvoll ist "schlechte" Leute mitzunehmen und so den content schwieriger zu machen ... letztendlich zieht man solche leute durch den content und hat sie später in random grp drinn weil sie gutes eq haben aber gar kein plan von ihrer klasse (wo wir wieder beim sinn von dps abfragen sind)
> 
> ...





Da hast du dann aber verpennt das ich nicht von "schlechten" Leuten gesprochen habe sondern von Leuten die schlecht ausgerüstet sind. Was derzeit praktiziert wird, ist, das selbst der letzte movement-Günther mitgenommen wird wenn er an ner Puppe 3k dps hinkriegt.....es wird ja nichtmal hinterfragt wieviel buffs er dabei hatte.


----------



## advanced08 (25. Februar 2009)

Deepender schrieb:


> es liegt einfach daran, das bei wotlk oft nur dps gebraucht wird, und kaum skill, dabei sind es so wenige enrage bosse.......
> Brutallus vor dem nerf war ja mal was geiles, aber is alles arm geworden, mit ulduar wird die anfrage hoffe ich ma wieder anders aussehen, denn türme und panzer steuern nach taktik is denke ich nicht das leichteste
> 
> 
> ...



skill<<<dps 

equip t7.5 aber kein skill = höchstens 1,5k dps =X

equip grün blau aber skill und gute rota =  min 1,5k dps =)


----------



## soul6 (25. Februar 2009)

hehehehe geiler thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nett wie sich hier alle die Dps um die Ohren hauen.
Gute Aussage hat einer ein paar Seiten vorher geliefert : " ich zieh mal automatisch 500 dps von seiner info ab, dann sollte es passen"  !!! /sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hätte da auch ein lustiges Beispiel : "mage will hero mit (war niemand in der gilde frei, deshalb einen random mitgenommen ) und  er sagte gleich, 
ohne das wir nur annähernd gefragt hätten : "hey, ich mach 2k dps ! " 
Ok, war uns erstens egal und zweitens ging es um die Violette Festung.  Jedoch Aufgrund seiner Aussage zu Beginn konnte ich es nach der ini nicht lassen, hab mal auf die dps gekuckt und 
mußte dann doch sehr lachen : Tank = 1200 / mage = 750   ..............yeah !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch nach durchlesen des Threads, fällt mir eigentlich auf, das es anscheinend weniger darum geht den recount so wie wir zu nutzen, sondern eher die Länge des besten Teils zu vergleichen ?!
Wir machen das fast alle in der Gilde (sind aber keine Raidtruppe oder so und ich meine jetzt nicht den Schwanzvergleich^^) um unsere Skillungen, Verzauberungen, Steine und Rotationen zu testen.
Findet auch keiner schlimm, da es uns eigentlich nur darum geht, das für uns persönlich Bestmögliche aus unseren Chars mit dem jetzigen Equip rauszuholen. 
Keiner wird angeflamt wenn er nur 1000 oder 1200 rausbringt, sondern wenn derjenige möchte, versuchen die anderen mit Tips und Tricks zu helfen. ............ aus, mehr gibt das thema garnicht her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erklärung ist auch ganz einfach : 
Sind wir gut vorbereitet und es passt alles, geht jede ini leichter und es läuft im TS der Spass auf Dauerbetrieb (ok, das führt nach einem weekend zu Muskelkater, wegen zuvielem Lachen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gegenteil : Ist die Truppe nicht gut beisammen, dann kommen die wipes, alles geht zäh und schwer, da laufen dann auch keine Scherze im TS, es ist dann still (außer vielleicht mal : "Schei.." etc), jeder ist sauer und wer will das schon ?!

Wir nehmen das Teil einfach als kleines Helferlein, denn was sag ich einem der mich fragt nach meiner DPS ? meinen höchsten Schaden in genau dem einen Kampf ? die DPS bei Boss xy ? (oder was auch immer)
Sorry für mich zählt (wenn überhaupt) der durchschnittliche Schaden den ich pro ini mache und selbst da kommt es darauf an, 
wen ich an meiner Seite habe. Bei mir geht der dmg mit einem schami neben mir hoch, beim anderen wieder wenn pala dabei ist usw....


Fazit für mich : wer es haben will, soll es sich nehmen ! wer nicht, der lebt auch ohne weiter in WOW ! 

lg
randy


----------



## Noobydooby (25. Februar 2009)

Bin selber Defbüchse oder Fury Warri. Mein alter Main war Priest Heal/shadow und wenn ich als Def ne neue grp aufmache Frage ich NIE nach dps Spieler die ihre DPS im LFG-Tool angeben und hoch sind werden beim inv bevorzugt. Dafür sage ich zb in Ahnkaet an das ich nur 2 wipes an dem event des ersten Bosses mitmache und danach mit der grp Nexus oder Burg gehe! 
Ich finde es gut dass dps abgefragt werden ! Aber nur solange man sein Hirn dabei nutzt!!! (ja 3 !) so ist mir ein Schurke der 5 Combopunkte nutzt um einen mob 5 sec+ zu stunnen und 2k dps hat lieber als einer der mit 3 k dps nix stunnt... selbiges gillt für Hexer die mal verlangsamte Castzeit fluchen anstat nen xten dmgdot... 
(Fast) alle Klassen können Zauber unterbrechen und sollten dies auch tun! Wer aber für ~200dps mehr einen Zauber durchläst obwohl er ihn hätte vermeiden können soll sich bitte nen char auf lvl 1 erstellen und neu anfangen bitte nur diesmal ohne Rush und co.
An eine Gruppe erinnere ich mich ganz gut:
Ich Deftank + Hunter 600dps! (die sau war afk mit autoshoot glaube ich) + 2 dks 900 und 1200 dps + Heal in dem setup ging es schneckend durch Nexus
ohne Tote. War sogar ein angenehmer run sehr ruhig und entspannend.
*Viele Haben DPS-ANGST und schlagen schon kurz vor dem ersten Aggroskill des Tankes auf Mobs aus angst zu wenig dmg zu machen * mein senf dazu DU HONK L2P !
Nach meiner erfahrung als DD sind gruppen die immer nach dps fragen nur zu doof (steinigt mich deswegen) wow zu spielen . Anstat zauber zu unterbrechen muss der mob sterben befor er zum 2ten cast kommt. Statt einer ordentlichen Tankskillung rennt der dk mit unholy und 1.5k dps rum..... da brauchen dan alle anderen 2k dps+ !!! weil sonst der heiler oomt^^ aber halt von wegen fury ww aoe ne der tank kan nur aggro von 1 mob halten weil er falsch geskillt ist. Nebenbei ist er der lieblingstank in unserer Gilde FU MY GUILD einmal ww oder spalten und ich hatte 2 mobs an mir und der heiler hatte keine zeit da der Tank naja ihr wisst schon was ... wen ihrs nicht wisst fragt eure gruppe nach dps!

Es gibt aber auch selten grps die gut sind und gutes eq haben wen die dan noch nen 5ten suchen wollen sie natürlich nicht ein 5tes rad an den wagen schrauben sondern sich ergänzen ist ja klar. 
*Sinnvoller als dps abzufragen wäre da zb die abrage des durchschnittlichen itemlvls + skillung*

Da sich aber duch DPS eine regelrechte Rangordnung abzeichnet werden wir von dem System nicht mehr so schnell wegkommen.
Was mich aber noch viel mehr aufregt als DPS abfragen von dummies ist TeamSpeak mit rnd Gruppen. Mal im ernst seit WotLK hat nur noch jeder 10te in WoW auser zu spielen nichts beseres zu tun als sich den SCHMARRN andere WoWler anzuhören. Im Erns ich höre mir da doch lieber mozartzs zauberflöte beim PVP an als:
HonkyWonky spricht im TS: *rausch* Fu EEEEYY scheis ALLI *brabbel unverständlich*
Randomxy spricht im ts: *Knister* *Rausch*
Ich armer sage auch was im ts: randomxy du Rauscht 
2 Tote ohren und 5 min später
Random xy quit
name der zensiert werden muss schreit im ts: Fucker mother#%6@ das war meine Hose  was willst du als "insert any class" mit der hose die is was für "insert any other class than before" du spassti! die kannst du netmal anzihen
ICH IM TS : Jungs macht das bitte woanders aus das ist der pvpchannel!
xxy1: lol
xxy2: nap
rnd no5: mowl
Aliianzschnetzlerkill5ktausend sagt im ts: Gestern war ich in der schule/ arbeit und wollte eigentlich blau machen zum kräuter farmen null bock gehabt und dan kommt noch der (insert any boring story of a real boring reral life here)....

*Ach jetzt get es mir gut. 
Danke euch allen so ein Flame auf seite 48 der nur noch von den Hardcoreforummembern gelesen wir hat richtig etwas befreiendes*

Insert Flame of the Flame below:


----------



## mijasma (25. Februar 2009)

die abfrage nach stami, crit-immunität beim tank oder nach zaubermacht, hps beim heiler sagt ja eigentlich auch nicht das geringste aus über den tank und den heiler. ob er weiss wann er denn boss wie hinstellen muss, wann er wo lang laufen muss oder ob der heiler weiss wo er stehen muss wann er hots draufpacken muss oder noch warten, nix davon erfährst du wenn du die werte abfragst genau so erfährst du nix über den skill von nem dd&#8217;ler wenn du nach dps fragst, dass ist schon richtig aber es ist halt genau wie beim heiler oder beim tank der wert den du abfragen kannst. wenig genug aber wenigstens etwas. und ich möchte mal hören was die ach so coolen dd&#8217;ler sagen wenn sie vor dem boss stehen denn ned down kriegen weil der tank immer als büchsenfleisch endet und der auf die frage ob er crit-immun ist mit &#8222;och nö aber das ist ja auch ned wichtig auf den skill kommts an&#8220; antwortet.

der rest wird sich ergeben, mit der zeit lernen dich die leute auch kennen und du bekommst einen ruf, dass ist dann noch wichtiger, aber solange du nix weißt fragt man halt nach denn sachen die man abrufen kann und das ist beim dd&#8217;ler der dmg.

ob die leute geduld haben, anständig sind, sich vorbereiten und man spass haben kann steht dann auf einem andern blatt, aber dass ist bei tanks und heilern genaus so. ich komme langsam zur überzeugung das die dd&#8217;ler einfach nicht damit umgehen können das man von ihnen etwas verlangt dass über &#8222;das ich bin ja da dass muss reichen&#8220; hinausgeht. am ende ist ja eh der heiler schuld, wär der heal gekommen wär alles kein problem gewesen, lol ist ja lächerlich.

Ach ja das ich mir keine gilde leisten kann meint ich ned ganz so^^. Aber alle gilden ham angenehme raidzeiten von 16.00 bis 21.00 uhr, oder so ähnlich, dass ist aber so in etwa meine arbeitszeit. bis jetzt hab ich einfach noch keine gilde gefunden die raidzeiten von 23.00 bis 04.00 hab, sag mir eine ich bewerbe mich, ich hätte ehrlich gesagt ganz gern ne gilde geht halt aber einfach ned, wenn die meine raidzeiten hören ist immer vorbei.

(wtlok ist das schwerste addon überhaupt bis jetzt denn es verlangt selbstdisziplin)


----------



## Blood_Mannoroth (25. Februar 2009)

Alle regen sich hier auf... ^^

Ich würde gerne mal eine Zahl wissen, wieviele in wirklichkeit nach dps gefragt werden...

Meine Wenigkeit wurde bisher noch kein einziges mal, in anderen Worten "noch nie" ( xD ), nach der dps gefragt.
mh... 

Gute DDs flamen nicht über die dps schwächerer.... nur die schwachen flamen über die dps...
( auch aufs menschliche zu beziehn ) 


Ich freu mich, wenns gut läuft. 



lg Blood

( Ich bleib meinem Hexer treu, egal was passiert )


----------



## toryz (25. Februar 2009)

Ich wurde auch noch nie nach meinem Healboni gefragt^^


----------



## Reeth Caldason (25. Februar 2009)

also das addon das du anscheinent verpasst hast is recount. 
hehe ja n neuer trend is das sicherlich. doch unnütz auf keinen fall. nun gut für ne nh grp braucht man kein großen dmg doch um bei hc innis und vor allem raids selbst auch 10er gut durchzukommen benötigt man schon ein gewissen schadensoutput. natürl. hab ich kein bock jedes mal im arsenal zu schauen und ich weiß auch net wie viel von den stats welche klasse mit welcher skillung benötigt. zudem kann man mit lowgear auch mehr schaden als andere mit gutem gear machen. also einfaches betrachten reicht oftmals auch net aus^^
also machts man ganz einfach mit dps-.-
deine dps solltest du schon wissen. dafür musste ejdoch net 3 stunden auf ne atrappe rumprügeln^^ einfach mal den penismeter in dem entsrpechenden raid oda hc inni laufen lassen dann weißtes.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (25. Februar 2009)

ei da will ich noch was anmerken^^
kk ich geb zu wenn mich jemand fragt wie viel hp haste als tnak und ich antworte 26k und er sagt neeeiiin auf keinen fall du brauchst mind. 30k is das bullshit. naja da gabs ja schonma ne diskussion drüber. beim tank spielen auch nooch andre werte mit. beim healer sinds sicher net nur sein addheal sondern auch sein krit, trefferwertung pipapo.
gleiche is natür. der skill. es gibt leude die machen nen dmg wo de dich fragst wo kommt der eig. her aba sterben weil se aus irgend ner scheise net rauslaufen oda machen sonst nen mist. aba das kannste bei rnd nunmal net wissen. also eine kleine richtlinie. wenn ich weiß k der tank hat 20k hp und is net kritimmun nehm ich ihn net naxx mit, schon gar net hc naxx. wenn der heal nur 11k addheal hat mach ich mir auch meine sorgen und wenn nen dd weniger dps als ich fährt z.b. 800 brauchen wa gar net weiterzureden^^
so einfach schauts aus. wenn man sich net informiert passiert einem ne scheise wie bei mir letzten mittwoch. 10er naxx. genau 2 dd´s mehr dps gefahren als ich mit einiger maßen hinnehmbaren 2-2,2k. der rest sau wenig. tja raidabbruch da wir wegen zu wenig dmg net weiterkamen. mich juckts nen scheiß ob nen dd aus der aoe rausrennen kann aba nur 1,6kdps fährt und der boss in enrage geht und den tank nuked oda die healer oom gehn^^
feddig aus.


----------



## Fumacilla (25. Februar 2009)

Noobydooby schrieb:


> Da sich aber duch DPS eine regelrechte Rangordnung abzeichnet werden wir von dem System nicht mehr so schnell wegkommen.
> Was mich aber noch viel mehr aufregt als DPS abfragen von dummies ist TeamSpeak mit rnd Gruppen. Mal im ernst seit WotLK hat nur noch jeder 10te in WoW auser zu spielen nichts beseres zu tun als sich den SCHMARRN andere WoWler anzuhören. Im Erns ich höre mir da doch lieber mozartzs zauberflöte beim PVP an als:
> HonkyWonky spricht im TS: *rausch* Fu EEEEYY scheis ALLI *brabbel unverständlich*
> Randomxy spricht im ts: *Knister* *Rausch*
> ...



Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




toryz schrieb:


> Ich wurde auch noch nie nach meinem Healboni gefragt^^



Ich sogar mal nach HPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (25. Februar 2009)

Was wird denn so rumgeheult Recount und Schwanzvergleich...
Recount kann man auch zu anderen Dingen benutzen außer sich mit den anderen DD vergleichen.
Nur mal ein paar Vorteile:
Raid DpS sieht man(z.b. bei Thaddius interessant)
Kann genau nachvoll ziehen, wieso jemand gestorben ist
Man sieht die Hits/Crits/Resists/etc
Was wie viel % von seinem Dmg ausmacht
Ob die neue Skillung mehr/weniger dmg macht
zur Selbstkontrolle, dass man seine Leistung in Form von dmg erbringt
nutzen die anderen pots/gesundheitssteine etc

Man kann recount auch zu vielen interessanteren sachen benutzen als sich mit den anderen DD zu vergleichen... aber wo bei ehrlich gesagt hab  ichs nur um mit meiner DpS zu posen als Tank hab ichs ja nur dafür...


----------



## Fumacilla (25. Februar 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Was wird denn so rumgeheult Recount und Schwanzvergleich...
> Recount kann man auch zu anderen Dingen benutzen außer sich mit den anderen DD vergleichen.
> Nur mal ein paar Vorteile:
> Raid DpS sieht man(z.b. bei Thaddius interessant)
> ...



Ja genau das! Du hast es um bei dir selbst zu kuken! Schön! Mach ich auch!

Es geht aber glaube ich um das Posten von Recount (übersetzt = DPS-Werten) im Raid oder der Gruppe!

Ausserdem verfehlt selbst das, total das Thema! Ging es nicht um die Fragerei nach der DPS vorm inv in ne Grp. und nich ums Recountposten?


----------



## siberian (25. Februar 2009)

Noobydooby schrieb:


> Statt einer ordentlichen Tankskillung rennt der dk mit unholy und 1.5k dps rum..... da brauchen dan alle anderen 2k dps+ !!! weil sonst der heiler oomt^^ aber halt von wegen fury ww aoe ne der tank kan nur aggro von 1 mob halten weil er falsch geskillt ist.
> [/QUOTE
> Wie ich diese lustige Sprache liebe. Weiss nur nie was die Leute die so reden beweisen wollen.


----------



## siberian (25. Februar 2009)

Noobydooby schrieb:


> Statt einer ordentlichen Tankskillung rennt der dk mit unholy und 1.5k dps rum..... da brauchen dan alle anderen 2k dps+ !!! weil sonst der heiler oomt^^ aber halt von wegen fury ww aoe ne der tank kan nur aggro von 1 mob halten weil er falsch geskillt ist.


Wie ich diese lustige Sprache liebe. Weiss nur nie was die Leute die so reden beweisen wollen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (25. Februar 2009)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Ich sogar mal nach HPS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LOL sinnloser geht´s hps puhaha


----------



## Dunkelfalke21 (27. März 2009)

Preform schrieb:


> Finde es vollkommen in Ordnung, sogar gut, dass ein ungefährer DPS wert gefragt wird.
> Denn meiner Meinung nach sollen die Noobs und Gimps unter sich bleiben! Nach 4 Jahren WoW hat man echt keine Lust mehr auf die...




Mal ganz einfach gesagt, als du angefangen hast wow zu spielen haben dir auch andere unter die arme gegriffen und geholfen wo es geht wenn du eh nichts zu tun hast als auf deinen raid zu warten, geh mit nicht 80 ern in normale inis damit die auch weiterkommen. wen interressiert der loot, es geht um community und darum spass zu haben.
Als 80 er sind wir doch jetzt doch auch in der verpflichtung mindestens die hilfe die wir damals bekommen haben weiterzugeben.... und zu gucken dass keiner auf der strecke bleibt sofern er bereit ist hilfe anzunehmen. 
Denk mal dran wenn du einen twink anfängst .... und in ini musst wegen quest equip und so wer hilft dir denn dann ... meistens die zitat: "noobs" zitat ende, von denen du sagst die unter sich bleiben sollen ...
Komisch ....
Also in diesem sinne....


----------



## Nydwyn (27. März 2009)

Eigentlich finde ich die Anfrage auch okay, denn einen Mindestwert sollte jeder erreicht haben.. Man hat ihn sich selbst schließlich auch erkämpft und nich durch leechen bekommen..


Hab da aber n großen Toleranzbereich.. bei mir hörts nur auf wenn die DD´s weniger Schaden machen als der Tank.. denn das ist schade und ja.. In solchen Gruppen werden Heroics aufmal wieder deutlich schwerer


----------



## benbaehm (27. März 2009)

danke @ dunkelfalke21, endlich einmal jemand, der den sinn des spiels verstanden hat. leider werden nämlich nicht die "noobs" und "gimps" in wow mehr, sonder die, die den sinn nicht mehr verstehen...

wer in einem spiel so zwanghaft etwas erreichen will, dass ihm andere dabei egal sind, bei dem ist die grenze zur spiele-sucht bereits mehr als überschritten.

mfg


----------



## Nimophelio (27. März 2009)

Du kannst mit 50% Crit rumrennen und trotzdem weniger Schaden machen als einer mit 10% Crit.
Vielleicht weil er Skills einsetzt oder weiß wie er sie am besten kombiniert? Oder wegen Skillung. Du kannst das beste Equip haben und trotzdem wenig DPS fahren also wieso nicht nach DPS statt nach Crit fragen?


----------



## Demitrius (27. März 2009)

Musste der Thread jetzt nach einem Monat in der Versenkung, wo das Gelaber auch hingehört, wieder vorgeholt werden?

Es war so lange Ruhe von diesen DPS-Freds  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tayuya16 (27. März 2009)

Wenn tanks und healer volle leistung bringen müssen, müssen es auch die dd's und wenn mir da ein dd'ler in nem raid mit 700dps ankommt nervt das schon


----------



## Animos93 (27. März 2009)

Jo is halt scheiße da es seit wotlk anscheind ne menge noobs gibt... ich versteh z.B. nicht wie man auf lvl 80 keine 1500dps schafft... das war auf 70 schon kein problem! also ich nehm auch nie dd's mti die unter 1500dps sind! egal ob heroinni oder raid


----------



## whiti (27. März 2009)

ich wurde auch schon gefragt, nicht so oft, da ich eigentlich randomgruppen meide da man dort doch ziemlich enttäuscht werden kann.

egal. vor ein paar wochen jedenfalls bot ich einer gruppe, die einen DD suchte, meine hilfe an und ich wurde gefragt wieviel DPS ich denn so machen würde.
meine antwort war im letzten flickwerk kampf im HC mode waren es über 5k.

darauf kam dann nur ein lol (oder war es rofl) kA, und der satz mit dem sinn ich sei ein spinner und landete dann auf ignore ...

so kann es auch laufen .... :-/

gruss


----------



## Sethia (27. März 2009)

Mal auf die Gefahr hin, hier gleich zerrissen zu werden... ^^

Gibbet denn irgendwo Vergleichswerte zusammengefasst? Ich spiele erst seit ein paar Monaten und habe meinen Holy-Pala nun auf 70... klar, meine Aufgabe isses zu heilen und für den Fall das es gerade mal nen bissl ruhiger ist nen bissl was an Schaden auszuteilen, nichts desto trotz würde mich mal interessieren was andere in meiner Levelregion an DPS/HPS haben. Einfach um einen Vergleichswert zu haben.

Und nein, ich habe noch keinen Raid mitgemacht... nur 5er Inis bis Nexus und soooo langsam würde ich auch gerne beispielsweise einen 10er Raid angehen.

An DPS habe ich momentan um die 500... also offenbar nahezu lächerlich obwohl sämtliche Schadenszauber direkt nach dem Cooldown laufen... ist das für nen 70er Holy-Pala ein normaler Wert? Mein Equip ist als Heilpala natürlich auf Zaubermacht, Intelligenz, Tempo und Crit gerichtet, sofern ist kaum Stärke etc. dabei.

Ich danke schonmal für Antworten und wünsch nen schönes Wochenende. 

Grüße,
Sethia


----------



## Kono (shat) (27. März 2009)

als als heiler ist es völlig egal, wieviel dps du hast.. ist nicht dein job
wenn du dich messen willst, dann kannst du das nur im raid mit anderen heilern, im recount oder was auch immer .. das gilt aber auch nur mit einem anderen paladinheiler ... vergleiche dich nicht mit anderen heilklassen, das bringt nichts
aber geschätzt würde ich sagen 500 dps mit level 70, als holy, sind ok
die kriegen andere dk's grade mal mit level 80 in ner hero ini zu stande  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (27. März 2009)

> die kriegen andere dk's grade mal mit level 80 in ner hero ini zu stande crying.gif



ja diese "noobs" die es nicht geschafft haben in 25 leveln seine klasse zu verstehen 

btw ich spiel jetzt seit paar tagen ein healer und wurde noch garnicht nach meinen werten gefragt =O


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. März 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> ja diese "noobs" die es nicht geschafft haben in 25 leveln seine klasse zu verstehen



naja....an einem dk gibt es aber nicht wirklich was zu verstehen......einmal mit dem kopf über die tasten rollen.....und dann wieder von vorn


----------



## Kono (shat) (27. März 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> ja diese "noobs" die es nicht geschafft haben in 25 leveln seine klasse zu verstehen
> 
> btw ich spiel jetzt seit paar tagen ein healer und wurde noch garnicht nach meinen werten gefragt =O


theoretisch richtig. praktisch haben sie mindestens einen char auf 55 gespielt .. die meisten dks, sind twinks. was bedeutet, so ziemlich jeder weiß, wo er nur einmal nachlesen muss, um zu wissen, was er drücken muss, um schaden zu machen..
und wenn man nicht lesen kann oder will, gibts immernoch skype, ts, was auch immer.. fast jeder spieler hat ein dk, und kann was dazu beitragen..
diese 25 level lernzeit, ist keine entschuldigung, für sowas...

zu dir. als heiler wird dich sowieso selten jemand fragen, außer im raid... heilermangel herrscht überall. da kannst du grünes equi anhaben, juckt keinen, hauptsache man hat nen heiler^^


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (27. März 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> naja....an einem dk gibt es aber nicht wirklich was zu verstehen......einmal mit dem kopf über die tasten rollen.....und dann wieder von vorn



Stimmt aus dem grund gibts dk die in vollem 25er equip 2.500 DPS fahren und andere 5500 und mehr am selben boss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was Facerollen angeht so ist das bei allen DD's gut machbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. März 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Was Facerollen angeht so ist das bei allen DD's gut machbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dem stimme ich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mache seit jahren nichts anderes.....dps passt und ich sterbe nicht.......soll erfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (28. März 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> naja....an einem dk gibt es aber nicht wirklich was zu verstehen......einmal mit dem kopf über die tasten rollen.....und dann wieder von vorn



du verwechselst uns mit mages oder hunters ....

wer die rota nicht richtig spielt wird auch keine 5k dps an patchwork schaffen

und lass mich raten du spielst zufällig einen hunter/mage ....

@Kono auch wenn man 55 level gemacht hat heißt es nicht das man das spiel versteht oder so schlau ist und sich die tooltips durchlest es gibt immer noch genug 80er die 

es einfach nicht schaffen ihre rota zu merken o.ä

da bringt es auch nix wenn man sich nen dk macht .... weil man denkt der wär OP was so garnicht stimmt =X (ok ein bissien vllt ) aber mit 3.1 wird der totgenerft...


----------



## KiLLa239 (28. März 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> du verwechselst uns mit mages oder hunters ....



Du hast keine Ahnung von huntern.... 0.o
Also ich ärgere mich schon wenn so DD's dabei sind die in heros 800-1700 DPS nur fahren (alles schon erlebt!) besonders wenn ich dann mit meinem twink heile und jeder Kampf ewig dauert -.-


----------



## Alpax (28. März 2009)

Ich finde die Frage nach den DPS okay ... man nimmt niemanden mit nach Naxx der zuwenig dps hat .. weil dann an vielen Encountern scheitern wird und es einfach keinen spass macht ... 

Und es ist doch wohl net zuviel verlangt das man sich für nen raid paar addons zulegt müssen ja net viele sein

Omen
Recount
BigWigs oder DBM

sind nur 3 stück ... die einem die Sache erheblich erleichtern

vlt. noch Elkonos Buff Bars oder was vergleichbares damit man die debufss wie zB. bei Grobbulus leichter sieht ...

...das sollte für jeden machbar sein und erhöht den erfolg eines raids drastisch


----------



## Oolie (28. März 2009)

STIRB THREAD, STIRB!!!!!!

Jeder sollte heute wissen, ohne n gewissen Satz an DPS dauern Ini´s halt länger und die Gimp-Heiler, die ihr Mana nicht haushalten können fangen an zu whinen... 

Kleiner Tipp an alle "Recount"-Schwanzmeter-Liebhaber. Stellt das nette Tool mal auf "Momentaner Kampf" und in den Optionen auf "Nur Boss-Segmente behalten". Dann gibts auch aussagekräftige DPS-Werte. Trash-DPS sollten nicht die Richtlinie sein, sondern Raidboss- bzw Boss-DPS.

lg, Oolie


----------



## Digger&Teddy (28. März 2009)

Woran sehe bzw erkenne ich die DPS?


----------



## Mädchenteam (28. März 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Seit WotlK raus ist und man als DD eine Gruppe sucht kommt des öfteren die Frage "Wieviel DPS fährts du denn?".
> Ist das der neue Trend? Mit BC hats gereicht wenn man paar Eckdaten wie % crit, AP & Hit wusste (wie auch bei Heilern +Heal, %Crit, ev. Mp5).
> ...



Nö, hab da keine Erfahrung gemacht. Aber ich sehe es genauso. Ich spiele weil ich es gut finde und nicht um möglichst schnell das max. Level zu erreichen und den Boss der Bosse zu besiegen. Ich kann mich auch an den vielen kleinen Nebensachen erfreuen, der tollen Winterlandschaft beim Anflug auf Eisenschmiede, das fiese lachen eines Gnommannes und, ok bisserl makaber, das gackern der Hühner, wenn sie geschlachtet werden. Das "jau" wenn man einen Goblinhändler anspricht läßt mich jedesmal schmunzeln. Ich denke, viele sehen gar nicht was das Spiel wirklich alles bietet.


----------



## .Côco (28. März 2009)

Digger&Teddy schrieb:


> Woran sehe bzw erkenne ich die DPS?




Thread lesen > denken > verstehen > posten bzw. dann schon wissen und nicht mehr posten müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (28. März 2009)

Wenn ich bei heros mit meinem Schurken vor dem INV nach meinen dps gefragt werde, lehne ich sowieso ab, auch wenn ich sicher eine zufriedenstellende Antwort geben könnte.

Wenn ich dann mit meinem Heiler und einem Freund, der Tank ist zusammen 3 DDs suche, dann frage ich sicher nicht nach dps. Einfach lächerlich, besonders weil eh alles so leicht ist.


----------



## Oszilgath (28. März 2009)

Auf unserem Server liest man die Frage nach den DPS auch immer häufiger.
Der Raidleader sollte zwar in einer Random-Gruppe schon auf einen gewissen Equipstand aller Gruppenmitglieder achten,
aber da stelle ich mir die Frage: "Warum durch die DPS und nicht wie früher einfach kurz nach ZM, Crit, etc. fragen?"

Niemand kann effektiv seine DPS angeben!
Die Übungspuppen sind zwar ganz nett um Skillungen oder anderes Equip zu testen, aber auch nur um eine Differenz von alter Skillung auf neue Skillung zu finden bzw. von altem Equip auf neues Equip. Verlässliche Werte gibt es da nicht, da viel zu viele Faktoren nicht beachtet werden.

Nehmen wir z.B. mal den Fury-Krieger:
Mit seinem DoT "Tiefe Wunden" macht er im Verlauf eines Bosskampfes nicht unerheblich Schaden.
Bei der Bosspuppe hingegen ticken diese erst gar nicht.

Ein weiterer Faktor ist der Skill der Spieler.
Bei der Bosspuppe stellt man sich hin und schießt, haut oder macht sonstwas drauf. 
Aber wie siehts bei Bossen aus, bei denen man sich auch mal bewegen muss? Schafft es der Spieler sich rechtzeitig aus 
Schattenspalt, Flammentsunami oder sonstwas zu bewegen?

In 10er Gruppen wäre ein einfaches "Kennst du die INI?" und ein kurzer Equipcheck angebracht.
Was die 25er angeht kann man sowieso jeden mitnehmen. Die Klassen pushen sich gegenseitig so hoch, dass das in keinem Verhältnis mehr steht zu den HP der Bosse.


----------



## Greshnak (28. März 2009)

Mir ist DPS scheiß egal solange die Ini gut geht.

Nur ich erlebs immer wieder: Ich als Mage hol viel Aggro also antanken lassen. Dann kann ich noch 1 Frostblitz raushauen, will noch den zweiten aufladen, Mob schon down. Am Ende machen sich diese Deppen immer über meinen DPS lustig.


----------



## Nydwyn (28. März 2009)

@ Oszilgath


Weil viele einfach seit dem Addon nicht mehr wissen mit ihrer Klasse umzugehen und da heißt Crit, ZM oder Ap kaum bist garnichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was bringen mir 50% crit bei 2200 Ap beispielsweise.. Da kommt nichts bei weg.. Und da es so sehr vereinfacht wurde.. Mir fältls häufig bei DK´s auf.. mit 55 angefangen, schnell auf 80 und bis dahin keine Inis.. Aber dann sofort Heros gehen und lächerliche 600DPS fahren.. Ist doch klar das man sich vor sowas schützen will.. Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rietze (28. März 2009)

In Heros inis versteh ich das auch nicht so richtig, da die ja noch relativ einfach sind, aber bevor du in 10er/25er einen Lowequipten "durchziehst" und nebenbei kostenlos reppkosten farmst, fragste sie lieber zuerst nach ihrem Equip und ihrer DPS, bevor man danach eine böse Überraschung erhält...


----------

